# CL outfit thread



## babypie

Whatever happened to the CL outfit thread where we posted our outfits with our CLs?  I cant find a search function.  We should re-surrect it, or start a new one, I loved seeing how everyone else wore their Louboutins in the "real world" .  What do you guys think?


----------



## Stinas

I tried finding it too and its gone.
So yay! Lets start a new one!  I always like to see how people pair up their CLs with every day outfits instead of our "model pics" lol
Ok...here is me with my Very Prive in green patent with gold tip
some Bebe top & Peoples Liberation jeans





Here is my Nude/Beige Helmoons with my leopard Nicole Miller Dress








Here are last years birthday pics...my Activa's were my present..can you tell? lol 
Not sure exactly wich jeans and top im wearing.








After a few drinks I do take pics of my shoes lol my friends tend to join me sometimes


----------



## compulsivepurse

^^ Great pics, Stinas! You look like you had a great time on your birthday!


----------



## priiin

I never take pictures..hehe but I will try to stop being so lazy and get some pics on here.  This is the only recent one I have.  I'm wearing black decolettes with a Missoni scarf, vintage Chanel classic flap, Citizens of Humanity jeans, Donna Karan top and Gucci icon ring.


----------



## Stinas

priiin said:


> I never take pictures..hehe but I will try to stop being so lazy and get some pics on here.  This is the only recent one I have.  I'm wearing black decolettes with a Missoni scarf, vintage Chanel classic flap, Citizens of Humanity jeans, Donna Karan top and Gucci icon ring.


My fav Chanel bag!
You look great!



compulsivepurse said:


> ^^ Great pics, Stinas! You look like you had a great time on your birthday!


I did!
Thanks!


----------



## toiletduck

Yay! Thanks for re-starting the thread, Stina!

Here's a picture of The Boy and I after watching The Nutcracker (our first ballet together!)  He's wearing a tux and I'm wearing a minidress from AA (ordered online and they ship int'l for only $20!), red coat from Zara, Chanel Timeless clutch in black and my suede VP's.

The next one was done for a casting.  I'm wearing a black top from Marc by Marc Jacobs and Nobody Jeans.  The shoes are my kid-skin Horatios.


I need to root around for more because I don't usually take full-length pics.


----------



## babypie

You look great Stinas, the helmoons are so pretty!  
I'm so excited this thread is running again


----------



## Stinas

toiletduck said:


> Yay! Thanks for re-starting the thread, Stina!
> 
> Here's a picture of The Boy and I after watching The Nutcracker (our first ballet together!)  He's wearing a tux and I'm wearing a minidress from AA (ordered online and they ship int'l for only $20!), red coat from Zara, Chanel Timeless clutch in black and my suede VP's.
> 
> The next one was done for a casting.  I'm wearing a black top from Marc by Marc Jacobs and Nobody Jeans.  The shoes are my kid-skin Horatios.
> 
> 
> I need to root around for more because I don't usually take full-length pics.


So do I!  I always take from the waist up...this weekend ill take more lol  for fun.
You look amazing in the pics!  I wish i had the legs to wear mini dresses.



babypie said:


> You look great Stinas, the helmoons are so pretty!
> I'm so excited this thread is running again


Thanks!
Me too!


----------



## danicky

Stinas said:


> I tried finding it too and its gone.
> So yay! Lets start a new one! I always like to see how people pair up their CLs with every day outfits instead of our "model pics" lol
> Ok...here is me with my Very Prive in green patent with gold tip
> some Bebe top & Peoples Liberation jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Nude/Beige Helmoons with my leopard Nicole Miller Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are last years birthday pics...my Activa's were my present..can you tell? lol
> Not sure exactly wich jeans and top im wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a few drinks I do take pics of my shoes lol my friends tend to join me sometimes


 You look great!!! OMG, I love the Activa's on you. Actually I love all of them!! he, he
LOL now I can recognize you at the mall in Jersey, if I happen to see a beautiful blond wearing some gorgeous Louboutins.


----------



## babypie

OK this was me tonight.  I'm dressed very casually, old Wrangler jeans, Banana Republic top and my black patent Decollete 868 .  I tend to wear "whatever" outfits with my CLs sometimes LOL


----------



## danicky

babypie said:


> OK this was me tonight. I'm dressed very casually, old Wrangler jeans, Banana Republic top and my black patent Decollete 868 . I tend to wear "whatever" outfits with my CLs sometimes LOL


 

You look beautiful. The Decolletes are an eye catcher, for sure. )


----------



## lv_forever

*Stina - *I love how you paired your Helmoons w/ that dress!  You look fabulous!


----------



## lv_forever

babypie said:


> OK this was me tonight.  I'm dressed very casually, old Wrangler jeans, Banana Republic top and my black patent Decollete 868 .  I tend to wear "whatever" outfits with my CLs sometimes LOL



Those Wranglers look great on you!  What is the name of that style?


----------



## babypie

lv_forever said:


> Those Wranglers look great on you! What is the name of that style?


 
Aww, thanks  :shame:.  They are called "Lo Straight" - as in low rise straight leg.  They are nice and stretchy which helps squeeze my booty in there (LOL), but they don't loose their shape either and stay nice and fitted.


----------



## Zophie

We have such beautiful and stylish ladies on tpf!  I'll try to take some pics with CLs if I remember.  I usually just wear them to work so it probably won't be anything too exciting.


----------



## lv_forever

babypie said:


> Aww, thanks  :shame:.  They are called "Lo Straight" - as in low rise straight leg.  They are nice and stretchy which helps squeeze my booty in there (LOL), but they don't loose their shape either and stay nice and fitted.



Thanks!  Hopefully I will get a chance to try these on soon!


----------



## catcat

Oh this is a great thread I love "real" modelling pics. Don't have any but will make shure I will take some in the future.


----------



## babypie

danicky said:


> You look beautiful. The Decolletes are an eye catcher, for sure. )


 
Thanks


----------



## JRed

this is a great thread!  i'm going to dig up some pics!


----------



## sara999

wow you girls who posted full length pictures are so pretty!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for restarting this thread Babypie!  I hope everyone starts posting outfit pics here!  I love seeing how our CLs "live."  

Babypie-as always love your decollettes!

Stinas--you and your CLs are gorgeous!  I love how you paired your activas with jeans.  I can't wait to take mine out for a night out on the town.

Toiletduck--love your outfits!  Your CLs are lucky to go with your sassy minidress.

Priiin--we better see more of your outfits!  

I'll post the few outfits pics I have when I have more time later.


----------



## legaldiva

White BR button down oxford;
Theory light brown cropped slacks;
CL leopard ponyhair Helmuts.


----------



## gemruby41

I'm liking this thread.  Everyone looks awesome!


----------



## legaldiva

H&M black v-neck bell sleeve sweater;
Trina Turk black capri pants;
CL leopard ponyhair helmuts.

I wore this to observe Children's Court last spring (with a khaki trench coat)--got lots of looks.


----------



## legaldiva

Express cap sleeved button down; Laundry heather grey jumpsuit; Chanel black lambskin Timeless clutch; CL white Mlle. Marchand mesh slingbacks.


----------



## legaldiva

Sorry--attachment didn't stick.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

you lovelies look fab...love this thread


----------



## Lynn12

Looking good ladies!  I will post pics when I get home from my work trip.  I'm still in FL...  The pic in my signature is from New Years Eve this year.


----------



## ashakes

You all look so great. I need to post some photos too, but I hate the angle that my mirror is set at (it's tilted). I will try to dig up some of other people taking them.  But, not sure how much of the shoe is actually showing....will have to request that from now on LOL


----------



## jobaker

Last week Tuesday after sushi, decollete zeppa pumps.


----------



## sara999

great dress!


----------



## babypie

jobaker said:


> Last week Tuesday after sushi, decollete zeppa pumps.


 
Wow, I love this whole look!


----------



## Stinas

lv_forever said:


> *Stina - *I love how you paired your Helmoons w/ that dress! You look fabulous!


Thank you soo much!  I couldnt wait to go to that dance just because of the shoes! lol



LavenderIce said:


> Stinas--you and your CLs are gorgeous! I love how you paired your activas with jeans. I can't wait to take mine out for a night out on the town.
> quote]
> They are soo much fun!  Take pics when you do!
> 
> 
> 
> legaldiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> White BR button down oxford;
> Theory light brown cropped slacks;
> CL leopard ponyhair Helmuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legaldiva said:
> 
> 
> 
> H&M black v-neck bell sleeve sweater;
> Trina Turk black capri pants;
> CL leopard ponyhair helmuts.
> quote]
> I am DROOOLINNGGG!!!  over your pony Helmuts.  The helmut is what started me on my CL obsession.  I would do ANYTHING for a pair.  I literally hunt ebay on a daily basis to find a pair.
> They look amazing on you!
> 
> 
> jobaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last week Tuesday after sushi, decollete zeppa pumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This dress is TDF!!!
> You look great!  Im soo afraid to wear short dresses.  Ill have to try one on and post to see what you guys think.
> You gave me hope by posting this dress.  Love the colors!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lv_forever

Everyone looks great!  Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Stinas

Not the greatest pic, but a weird one...lol  
Me and my friend joking around...he loves CL's too! lol
Here are my Crepe with Juicy jeans & Arden B. top 






(Sorry about the cig...I didnt know how to crop it out)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Here are my red patent Simples modeled with skinny jeans!  I'll have to take pics of my black/cork bruges, my fav pair!  =o)-


----------



## priiin

LavenderIce- Okay! I'll post more pics soon!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

legaldiva said:


> H&M black v-neck bell sleeve sweater;
> Trina Turk black capri pants;
> CL leopard ponyhair helmuts.
> 
> I wore this to observe Children's Court last spring (with a khaki trench coat)--got lots of looks.



legaldiva, hot!!!


----------



## ilovemylilo

An extremely old pic. of me (circa 2006) wearing my Miss Marple.







The bro said when he saw this pic. "Wow!  What an expensive shoes ... sure can't afford to buy a pants, huh?"  :boxing:

Here's a more 'serious' pic.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Your outfit is adorable, but your dog in the pic is double adorable!!!!


----------



## ilovemylilo

oo_let_me_see said:


> Your outfit is adorable, but your dog in the pic is double adorable!!!!



_Thank you!_ :shame:


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> Not the greatest pic, but a weird one...lol
> Me and my friend joking around...he loves CL's too! lol
> Here are my Crepe with Juicy jeans & Arden B. top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry about the cig...I didnt know how to crop it out)


 
Why does your sole have a perfect circle on it?


----------



## Rocky

Here are the La Donna Mary Janes (that are floating around of me):


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jobaker said:


> Last week Tuesday after sushi, decollete zeppa pumps.


 
too cute...great legs...great shoes


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ilovemylilo said:


> An extremely old pic. of me (circa 2006) wearing my Miss Marple.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a more 'serious' pic.


 
love it...is that a DVF dress i spy with the lovely red sole?


----------



## ilovemylilo

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> love it...is that a DVF dress i spy with the lovely red sole?



Thank you!  It is 

'Cept Beyonce stole it from me 







kidzzz ...


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ I love you DVF dress!! I wish I could find one just like it!!! Looks really good with the red sole LOL


----------



## toiletduck

efusik said:


> Here are the La Donna Mary Janes (that are floating around of me):
> 
> omg, that outfit is so cute! those have got to be one of the sexiest MJ's i've ever seen!


----------



## toiletduck

Stinas said:


> Not the greatest pic, but a weird one...lol
> Me and my friend joking around...he loves CL's too! lol
> Here are my Crepe with Juicy jeans & Arden B. top
> 
> (Sorry about the cig...I didnt know how to crop it out)


LOL! looks like you had another great night


----------



## toiletduck

oo_let_me_see said:


> Here are my red patent Simples modeled with skinny jeans!  I'll have to take pics of my black/cork bruges, my fav pair!  =o)-




omg omg omg!! how i want your shoes!! i'm so jealous i couldn't find a pair of red simples ush:


----------



## toiletduck

ilovemylilo said:


> An extremely old pic. of me (circa 2006) wearing my Miss Marple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bro said when he saw this pic. "Wow!  What an expensive shoes ... sure can't afford to buy a pants, huh?"  :boxing:
> 
> Here's a more 'serious' pic.



LOVE both your outfits! cute puppy too!!

LavenderIce:  Thank you!  I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Noegirl05

Beyonce doesn't look as good in it as you.. and I kinda don't like her shoes with it sorry


----------



## stevenash

efusik said:


> Here are the La Donna Mary Janes (that are floating around of me):



I love your Mary Janes.  They're lovely.  I'm a little bit confused about the different CL MJs.  Some pairs have a lower ankle strap (closer to the vamp of the shoe) and some have a higher ankle strap.  Right?  You girls know what I'm talking about?  I keep thinking that the ones with the lower strap are probably more flattering on (i.e., with the strap being lower, they cut off less of your leg line).  Are your shoes the ones with the lower strap?

[I'm sorry.  I feel like this is the most incomprehensible post of all time.  Does anyone know what I'm talking about?]


----------



## Rocky

stevenash said:


> I love your Mary Janes. They're lovely. I'm a little bit confused about the different CL MJs. Some pairs have a lower ankle strap (closer to the vamp of the shoe) and some have a higher ankle strap. Right? You girls know what I'm talking about? I keep thinking that the ones with the lower strap are probably more flattering on (i.e., with the strap being lower, they cut off less of your leg line). Are your shoes the ones with the lower strap?
> 
> [I'm sorry. I feel like this is the most incomprehensible post of all time. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?]


 

I know what your talking about, and I think mine have the higher strap.  Someone else has the lower heeled version, and I think the strap is lower.  I can't post the pic because I can't search.


----------



## Lynn12

stevenash said:


> I love your Mary Janes. They're lovely. I'm a little bit confused about the different CL MJs. Some pairs have a lower ankle strap (closer to the vamp of the shoe) and some have a higher ankle strap. Right? You girls know what I'm talking about? I keep thinking that the ones with the lower strap are probably more flattering on (i.e., with the strap being lower, they cut off less of your leg line). Are your shoes the ones with the lower strap?
> 
> [I'm sorry. I feel like this is the most incomprehensible post of all time. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?]


 
See these two pictures.  They look similar to me.

Iowa Mary Janes Peep toe:



La Donna:


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> Why does your sole have a perfect circle on it?


I put a grey sole grip non slip thing in the middle.  The grey is the only one that does not peel off after 2 wears.  I would put them on my new CL's but now I dont care as much...im just wearing them bare lol


efusik said:


> Here are the La Donna Mary Janes (that are floating around of me):


I lovee these on you!!!


ilovemylilo said:


> An extremely old pic. of me (circa 2006) wearing my Miss Marple.


I never liked this shoe until now...its beyond cute with summer dresses.  It would probably be even better with skinny jeans.  



toiletduck said:


> LOL! looks like you had another great night


As always! lol


ilovemylilo said:


> Thank you!  It is
> 
> 'Cept Beyonce stole it from me


I like the way you looked better.


----------



## shibooms

jobaker said:


> Last week Tuesday after sushi, decollete zeppa pumps.


I love your outfit!! I'm loving the color!!


----------



## legaldiva

I love those Miss Marples, lovemylilo.  I sold my camel linen pair so long ago, and I'm still kicking myself!

Love all the pics!!!!!  Thanks for the compliments; my outfits are usually pretty *blah,* so I like to use my shoes to spice things up ... 

H&M v-neck sweater (I love this sweater ... I have three black ones & a beige one);
Express mini;
Chanel Cambon pochette; and
CL black suede VPs.


----------



## legaldiva

Polo by RL brown argyle cardigan;
White James Perse tank;
Express X2 Skinny jeans;
CL brown suede Bruges boots.

Not the best pic, but you can kind of see the cork platform.  My BF needs more outfit photo practice, doesn't he?!


----------



## angelie

wow all of u look hot!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

my first outfit post  yay!


----------



## Cristina

Everyone looks wonderful   You all have great taste!

I am going to sticky this, since I can do that   This will be a great reference thread for how different Louboutins look when they're being worn.


----------



## Lynn12

Love your boots LegalDiva!!!!  They ROCK and you look fantastic in them.  Great pic.

Cristina, thanks for making this a sticky.  You have the power!!!  I love this thread.  :coolpics:


----------



## priiin

Thanks for making this a sticky, Cristina!


----------



## gemruby41

Everyone is just rockin it!!


----------



## Cristina

No problem, ladies.  Looking forward to seeing more action shots


----------



## cjy

I love all the outfits!! Thanks girls!! I have not seen any of Eric's jeans Ha! Ha!!


----------



## Stinas

Cristina said:


> Everyone looks wonderful  You all have great taste!
> 
> I am going to sticky this, since I can do that  This will be a great reference thread for how different Louboutins look when they're being worn.


 
YAY!!! Thanks!
It is very helpful actually.  For online shoppers its nice to pop into the forum to see how it looks on someone before buying.  It feels like your trying it on in a weird way.


----------



## priiin

cjy said:


> I love all the outfits!! Thanks girls!! I have not seen any of Eric's jeans Ha! Ha!!



DROP ASS JEANS..woohooooo


----------



## jobaker

Thanks so much for making this a sticky.  

You all look FANTASTIC .   

efusik, you just SINGLE-HANDEDLY made me change my mind about maryjanes.  I was gunning for the salopettes but I just might succumb.

Stinas: where the party at ?


----------



## Rocky

jobaker said:


> efusik, you just SINGLE-HANDEDLY made me change my mind about maryjanes. I was gunning for the salopettes but I just might succumb.




I'm so glad I could help.  To be completely honest, I was going to return them, but my fiance was getting my outfit ready for me and he pulled them out.  He told me he had never seen a sexier shoe, and honey that did it for me!


----------



## ShoeDarling

Good evening ladies! FABULOUS pics:okay:

Here are a couple of photos from a Christmas party last month.  Looking at it now, maybe a bit too much blue but I was dying to wear them!


----------



## gemruby41

You look great ShoeDarling


----------



## toiletduck

ShoeDarling said:


> Good evening ladies! FABULOUS pics:okay:
> 
> Here are a couple of photos from a Christmas party last month.  Looking at it now, maybe a bit too much blue but I was dying to wear them!



Gorgeous!! I LOVE the shoes!


----------



## priiin

ShoeDarling, as mentioned before () you are gorgeous!


----------



## ShoeDarling

thanks guys! now i just have to put together more ensembles and....acquire more CL's!

 <----daydreaming of my next purchase!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

too cute, shoedarling, too cute


----------



## ShoeDarling

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> too cute, shoedarling, too cute



thanks Dee! I'm in orlando as well! and i love your DD avatar (she was from my hometown)..luv her, luv her, luv her!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Gorgeous ShoeDarling!


----------



## Stinas

ShoeDarling said:


> Good evening ladies! FABULOUS pics:okay:
> 
> Here are a couple of photos from a Christmas party last month. Looking at it now, maybe a bit too much blue but I was dying to wear them!


oooooooooooo
I love the blue!! You look great!
You gave me an idea for this high pencil skirt I have!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ShoeDarling said:


> thanks Dee! I'm in orlando as well! and i love your DD avatar (she was from my hometown)..luv her, luv her, luv her!


 
omg are you kidding me...another CL lover here in Otown...i was starting to feel alone.  As for DD, I am obsessed. I adore her...come to think of it, time for a new DD avatar pic


----------



## Lynn12

*Black suede Lapanos* - New Years Eve & *Black patent Ernesta* (no platform) - Work sales meeting (thanks tPF for the input on which shoes match the dress)


----------



## Rocky

^Lovely!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Lynn12 said:


> *Black suede Lapanos* - New Years Eve & *Black patent Ernesta* (no platform) - Work sales meeting (thanks tPF for the input on which shoes match the dress)


 

lynn12, love this shot


----------



## cjy

Lynn12 said:


> *Black suede Lapanos* - New Years Eve & *Black patent Ernesta* (no platform) - Work sales meeting (thanks tPF for the input on which shoes match the dress)


Oh you are going to look so fab at your awards dinner!


----------



## cjy

ShoeDarling said:


> Good evening ladies! FABULOUS pics:okay:
> 
> Here are a couple of photos from a Christmas party last month. Looking at it now, maybe a bit too much blue but I was dying to wear them!


You look great!!


----------



## ashakes

All of you girls look so pretty and fab w/ your CLs!  Love this thread!


----------



## Lynn12

cjy said:


> Oh you are going to look so fab at your awards dinner!


 
Thanks cjy.  The awards dinner was last Saturday night.  I  took those pics in my hotel room.  Got my bonus so you know what that means.....a new Lou. Anyone want to roadtrip on February 7 to NYC to meet Mr. Louboutin and have him sign our shoes?

DeeDee, I love your new avatar!


----------



## priiin

Lynn, you looks so great!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Lynn pick me up on your way... I am in DC!!!


----------



## babypie

Lynn you look fab!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm so happy this is a sticky--thanks _*Christina*_!

*Shoedarling*:  love love love that outfit!  Is that a blue Gucci mirror clutch?  It matches those shoes like they were made for each other!


----------



## Lynn12

Shoedarling, that outfit looks fantastic on you.  I love how the red sole POP next to the blue leather.  Very striking.  Nice job.:okay:


----------



## ShoeDarling

legaldiva said:


> I'm so happy this is a sticky--thanks _*Christina*_!
> 
> *Shoedarling*:  love love love that outfit!  Is that a blue Gucci mirror clutch?  It matches those shoes like they were made for each other!



Hey legaldiva! That purse is actually from barney's outlet, no designer....well, i guess barney's designer lol. when i saw it i almost fell out in the store, the sales associate must have thought i was crazy!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lynn, that second outfit is so pretty and well put together, especially with the shoes.  Love it!


----------



## Cristina

LOL I like this shot   Lynn, great outfits.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Lynn12 said:


> DeeDee, I love your new avatar!


 
thank you


----------



## LavenderIce

shoedarling--you are gorgeous!  The entire outfit is fabulous!

lynn--both of your outfits are TDF!

boobielicious--you cannot go wrong with the jackie o dress and CLs!

Everybody here is so stylish!


----------



## gemruby41

Here's my work outfit today with my CL yoyo's.


----------



## cjy

gemruby41 said:


> Here's my work outfit today with my CL yoyo's.


Cute! I like the belt with the yellow, a nice contrast. Yoyo's look great on you!!


----------



## priiin

I like the yellow too. The belt makes the outfit POP! You look really great!


----------



## toiletduck

^^ ITA! The colour is great and I love your belt too!


----------



## Stinas

This is a bad cell phone pic....I could not decide what to wear one night so I had to get a friends opinion.
Im wearing my Decollete & some tunic.


----------



## sonya

ShoeDarling said:


> Good evening ladies! FABULOUS pics:okay:
> 
> Here are a couple of photos from a Christmas party last month.  Looking at it now, maybe a bit too much blue but I was dying to wear them!




You are gorgeous! And definitely not too much! Just perfect!


----------



## legaldiva

gemruby--love your outfits!


----------



## Lynn12

Gemruby, that yellow outfit is perfect for a cold winter day.  Way to brighten things up!

Stinas, I like the all black look.  We always have our red accent from the CL!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Stinas said:


> This is a bad cell phone pic....I could not decide what to wear one night so I had to get a friends opinion.
> Im wearing my Decollete & some tunic.


----------



## gemruby41

Stinas, you look lovely.  I like the off shoulder tunic.


----------



## LavenderIce

gemruby--I am jealous that you live in a climate where you can wear a white skirt.  

Stinas--I like your tunic.  Do you remember where you got it?  I like the versatility of the decollettes, great way to dress up simple leggings and a tunic.


----------



## natassha68

Stinas said:


> This is a bad cell phone pic....I could not decide what to wear one night so I had to get a friends opinion.
> Im wearing my Decollete & some tunic.



Love the outfit !!!!... decollettes, can never go wrong


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> Stinas--I like your tunic. Do you remember where you got it? I like the versatility of the decollettes, great way to dress up simple leggings and a tunic.


I have no clue where I got it lol  Pic is from last winter so I dont even know where that shirt is anymore lol  That just shows that I shop way too much.  haha  Sorry...If I find it ill let you know.  

Here are my new Som 1 that I got dirt cheap!
Also my gold flats that I love to death.


----------



## Noegirl05

WOW I love both shoes equally with the outfit! You could totally wear the som1 and if your feet start hurting a little just put the flats on!!!


----------



## stinam

*Stinas* - I love the jeans with the Som1!  I just got mine today and noticed they were a little snug in the toebox.  It felt as though my foot was sliding too far into the shoe and a gel insert wouldn't fit.  However, I think another 1/2 size bigger would fall off.  

Try using Insolia inserts.  I remembered I had some that I bought and never used and put them in my Som1s.  I have to say, after fiddling with the placement, I finally got the Insolias in place ... and they DEFINITELY help.


----------



## Stinas

stinam said:


> *Stinas* - I love the jeans with the Som1!  I just got mine today and noticed they were a little snug in the toebox.  It felt as though my foot was sliding too far into the shoe and a gel insert wouldn't fit.  However, I think another 1/2 size bigger would fall off.
> 
> Try using Insolia inserts.  I remembered I had some that I bought and never used and put them in my Som1s.  I have to say, after fiddling with the placement, I finally got the Insolias in place ... and they DEFINITELY help.


Me too!!!
Mine are totally tight at the toe box but a half size bigger would be too big!
I never used Insolia inserts.  Where did you put them?  Under your foot or was it a heel liner?  I usually use foot petals.

Nevermid....just saw your other post.
Where did you get them?


----------



## Kamilla850

All of you ladies look so pretty with your Louboutins, I will have to start taking photos of myself before I leave the house in the am.


----------



## stinam

Stinas said:


> Me too!!!
> Mine are totally tight at the toe box but a half size bigger would be too big!
> I never used Insolia inserts. Where did you put them? Under your foot or was it a heel liner? I usually use foot petals.
> 
> Nevermid....just saw your other post.
> Where did you get them?


 
*Stinas* - I bought them at CVS months ago.  I just did a search online and insolia.com sells them, along with several other websites that came up.  They go under the heel and stick in place -- what I like is that they stick, but can be pulled off without damaging the shoe. I had to move one after I completely stuck it in place and had no problems.


----------



## babypie

*Stinas - *You got them already!  They look great!  I knew they'd look funky with jeans, kinda makes me wish I'd not been so sensible when you posted about them...ush:


----------



## ashakes

^^^I wore mine w/ jeans today too. My mom even liked them. Maybe b/c they weren't as high and thin as my heels usually are. LOL


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas, I love your gold flats.  I've been wanting them for forever.  But once I got the nude patent flats, I changed my mind because they were so uncomfy.  Are your gold ones comfortable???  Maybe they are different cause it's leather versus patent...


----------



## babypie

There's a bunch of them in various sizes and prices on ebay now...


----------



## Rocky

efusik said:


> I'm so glad I could help. To be completely honest, I was going to return them, but my fiance was getting my outfit ready for me and he pulled them out. He told me he had never seen a sexier shoe, and honey that did it for me!


 
^I kind of have to take this back.  

When I first got the shoes, he did not like them.  He told me they weren't as sexy as my Numero Prives.  

Then in October, he got my outfit ready and told me they were sexy shoes.

Now, this past Friday night, I wore them out again, and he asked me if they were the Ronald McDonald shoes.  I laughed and answered yes.  He then told me that he remembered he didn't like the shoes when I first got them.  So I asked why and he said that it was what I had on when I tried them on that made them "ugly".  

So remember ladies, don't ever try on a pair of CL's with corduroy capri's, because they make them look ugly. LOL!  

Men...I'll never understand them!


----------



## Stinas

oo_let_me_see said:


> Stinas, I love your gold flats. I've been wanting them for forever. But once I got the nude patent flats, I changed my mind because they were so uncomfy. Are your gold ones comfortable??? Maybe they are different cause it's leather versus patent...


Mine are comfy.  After a long day my pinky toe hurts, but thats with all my shoes.
I love them.  Im most likely going to grab a black pair too.


----------



## Stinas

Fri & Sat night outfits.
Friday night - Black Pigalle Finizi with R&R jeans and BeBe top.





Sat Night - Decollete with BeBe coat & LV Damier Pochette


----------



## Cristina

Looking good, *Stinas!*  I love your turquoise coat.


----------



## dallas

Stinas you look asolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Rocky

stevenash said:


> I love your Mary Janes. They're lovely. I'm a little bit confused about the different CL MJs. Some pairs have a lower ankle strap (closer to the vamp of the shoe) and some have a higher ankle strap. Right? You girls know what I'm talking about? I keep thinking that the ones with the lower strap are probably more flattering on (i.e., with the strap being lower, they cut off less of your leg line). Are your shoes the ones with the lower strap?
> 
> [I'm sorry. I feel like this is the most incomprehensible post of all time. Does anyone know what I'm talking about?]


 

Got them. They are a pair of CL Mary Janes that were released a few years ago. They have a lower strap and strap. They are being compared to MB Campari's.


















and another look at mine


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas - you look adorable in that turquoise coat!  I want to see your photo because you have such a lovely smile.


----------



## Rocky

efusik said:


> They have a lower strap and strap.


 
Meant to type lower heel and strap.


----------



## Stinas

Cristina said:


> Looking good, *Stinas!* I love your turquoise coat.


Thanks!!!  Im in love with it.  I can have the most boring outfit on until i put the coat on.  lol


Kamilla850 said:


> Stinas - you look adorable in that turquoise coat! I want to see your photo because you have such a lovely smile.


awww thank you Kamilla!!!  Your too nice!
I took the pics just for this thread lol


----------



## gemruby41

efusik said:


> Got them. They are a pair of CL Mary Janes that were released a few years ago. They have a lower strap and strap. They are being compared to MB Campari's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another look at mine


 
Are the heels of the La Donna's high?  What other CL shoe would you compare them to as far as heel height?


----------



## Rocky

gemruby41 said:


> Are the heels of the La Donna's high? What other CL shoe would you compare them to as far as heel height?


About 4 inches.


----------



## priiin

Stinas- you look great! I love the coat


----------



## cjy

Stinas! I am coveting that coat!!! You look great!


----------



## Stinas

cjy said:


> Stinas! I am coveting that coat!!! You look great!





priiin said:


> Stinas- you look great! I love the coat



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

Lovin all the photos!

And I agree, *stinas*, your smile is adorable!


----------



## gingerfarm

Stinas said:


> Sat Night - Decollete with BeBe coat & LV Damier Pochette


 
LOVE those Decolletes on you!


----------



## catcat

Those Decollete's look great on you, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## stevenash

efusik said:


> Got them. They are a pair of CL Mary Janes that were released a few years ago. They have a lower strap and strap. They are being compared to MB Campari's.
> 
> and another look at mine



Thank you!  This answers my question exactly.  I like the style you have best.


----------



## Lynn12

Stinas, great pics, outfits, and beautiful smile!  Now I want a pair of Decolletes.  If I am a size 40 in most CL (size 9 in regular US) what size should I look for in the Decollete?  I want the black patent.


----------



## babypie

Lynn12 said:


> Stinas, great pics, outfits, and beautiful smile! Now I want a pair of Decolletes. If I am a size 40 in most CL (size 9 in regular US) what size should I look for in the Decollete? I want the black patent.


 
I think most people size up a full size in the Decolletes.  The toe box is really small and narrow.  I'm a US 8-8.5 and my Decolletes are 39.5. They fit perfectly but after a few wears I needed heel grips.


----------



## babypie

Dinner last night:

7 For All Mankind jeans
MNG top
Yoyo Zeppas


----------



## gemruby41

Nice outfit *Babypie. *


----------



## ilovemylilo

Sunday night (01.20.08)










Sorry in advance for the pics quality ush:


----------



## poshchick

Wow love the dress! And the shoes *swoon* they look great!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

too cute,ilovemylilo,too cute


----------



## ilovemylilo

*Stinas* ... you look fab!   the coat


----------



## ilovemylilo

*poshchick & DeeDeeDelovely* thanx sweets!


----------



## danicky

"ilovemylilo " lovely dress and shoes.


----------



## danicky

babypie said:


> Dinner last night:
> 
> 7 For All Mankind jeans
> MNG top
> Yoyo Zeppas


 
Great outfit. I love it.


----------



## gemruby41

ilovemylilo said:


> Sunday night (01.20.08)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance for the pics quality ush:


This is a HOT outfit!!


----------



## cjy

ilovemylilo said:


> Sunday night (01.20.08)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance for the pics quality ush:


You look great! I love that dress on you!


----------



## priiin

The architeks look great with your dress!


----------



## dallas

ilovemylilo said:


> Sunday night (01.20.08)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance for the pics quality ush:




WOW! You look fabulous.


----------



## babypie

Thanks *gemruby41* & *danicky *


----------



## babypie

*ilovemylilo*, great dress!  I love the flash or red with that outfit!


----------



## legaldiva

ilovemylilo--where did you find such a great dress?  I love this thread--keep 'em comin'!!


----------



## JRed

ilovemylilo, i am now a massive fan of the architek!!!


----------



## ashakes

legaldiva said:


> ilovemylilo--where did you find such a great dress?  I love this thread--keep 'em comin'!!





ilovemylilo said:


> Sunday night (01.20.08)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance for the pics quality ush:



*ilovemylilo*, AMAZING. You look absolutely gorgeous. I love your whole ensemble. 

*legaldiva/Jen, *her gorgeous dress is DVF.


----------



## ilovemylilo

Thanks guys!  

The dress is by *DvF* from last season (Winter '07).


----------



## LavenderIce

Excuse the dirty mirror--'Lucy' 7FAMK skinny jeans, black Banana Republic outlet quarter sleeve tunic:


----------



## Stinas

ilovemylilo said:


> Sunday night (01.20.08)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance for the pics quality ush:


Love them with that dress!  Makes the red pop!
You look great!



ilovemylilo said:


> *Stinas* ... you look fab!  the coat


Thank you!!!!



LavenderIce said:


> Excuse the dirty mirror--'Lucy' 7FAMK skinny jeans, black Banana Republic outlet quarter sleeve tunic:


Love it!


----------



## legaldiva

LavenderIce--I can't see your pic ... ??


----------



## Cristina

My first photo in this thread :shame:  Don't mind the face, I look awful!  I'm so sick, but I have go to work because I have so much to do.  Argh.

gap turtleneck
anne klein belt
express trousers
speedy 25
python simples


----------



## ilovemylilo

Cristina said:


> My first photo in this thread :shame: Don't mind the face, I look awful! I'm so sick, but I have go to work because I have so much to do. Argh.
> 
> gap turtleneck
> anne klein belt
> express trousers
> speedy 25
> python simples
> 
> View attachment 339786


 
You look so pretty!

 the speedy!!!


----------



## 4LV

you look gorgeous


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

Clearly, the women make the shoes and not vice versa. You all look lovely!


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *ilovemylilo (LOVE your photos, BTW) and 4LV * !


----------



## panrixx

4LV said:


> you look gorgeous


 
I agree


----------



## gemruby41

Christina you look great.  We are a family of CL ladies, and we don't think you look bad at all.
HUGS!


----------



## Lynn12

Great outfit Cristina!  You look great.  I am so jealous over your pythons.  They go with everything!!!


----------



## Stinas

Cristina said:


> My first photo in this thread :shame: Don't mind the face, I look awful! I'm so sick, but I have go to work because I have so much to do. Argh.
> 
> gap turtleneck
> anne klein belt
> express trousers
> speedy 25
> python simples
> 
> View attachment 339786


AWWW!!
Your sooo pretty!!!!
Everytime I see your posts I drool over those simples!


----------



## cjy

Christina!
You are so pretty! Love the whole thing! The bag is TDF too!! What style is that one??


----------



## Edrine

Cristina said:


> My first photo in this thread :shame: Don't mind the face, I look awful! I'm so sick, but I have go to work because I have so much to do. Argh.
> 
> gap turtleneck
> anne klein belt
> express trousers
> speedy 25
> python simples
> 
> View attachment 339786


 
you look so pretty!!i'm drooling over your python simples!


----------



## Cristina

Aww! :shame:  Thank you very much *panrixx, gemruby, Lynn, Stinas, cjy and Edrine *

*cjy* - That's my LV monogram Speedy 25.  It's a couple of years old.  It was a gift from my dad


----------



## priiin

Cristina you look gorgeous!!! Love the simples and the speedy! BTW..ahem, your tatas look good too.


----------



## Cristina

LOL!  Thanks, *priin!*


----------



## panrixx

priiin said:


> BTW..ahem, your tatas look good too.


 
Is that an American term and does it mean what I think it means, or is it something to do with shoes/clothing that a man would not understand


----------



## priiin

I think it's what you think it means.


----------



## Cristina

^ LMAO! 

It means what you think it means.  Let's leave it at that


----------



## panrixx

Cristina said:


> ^ LMAO!
> 
> It means what you think it means. Let's leave it at that


 
In that case I'd have to agree.  Not that I noticed you understand


----------



## priiin




----------



## Stinas

priiin said:


> BTW..ahem, your tatas look good too.


 


panrixx said:


> Is that an American term and does it mean what I think it means, or is it something to do with shoes/clothing that a man would not understand


 


priiin said:


> I think it's what you think it means.


lol


----------



## fashionispoison

*cristina* your outfit looks HOT!


----------



## dallas

You're a gorgeous gal Cristina. Love the outfit.


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva said:


> LavenderIce--I can't see your pic ... ??


 
Trust me, the graffiti Mrs. Boxe makes the red x look good.    Hmm...I'll try to fix it.  I'm not that computer literate so it will require some effort.


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *fashionispoison and dallas!* 

LOL *panrixx*   Ah, men.


----------



## gemruby41

My work outfit yesterday.


----------



## panrixx

Cristina said:


> LOL *panrixx*  Ah, men.


 
Cristina,

You might be right about men but don't forget it took a woman to move the topic into that direction, did'nt it *priin *


----------



## Lynn12

My outfit from last night.  Black suede Lapanos.  At the bar guys were gaga over the 5" heels!


----------



## Lynn12

Gemruby you look great in your suede CLs!  Glad to see a smile after your NM fiasco.


----------



## gemruby41

Lynn12 said:


> Gemruby you look great in your suede CLs! Glad to see a smile after your NM fiasco.


Thanks Lynn.  You look great also.  I really like that dress.  Who's the designer?


----------



## Stinas

gemruby41 said:


> My work outfit yesterday.


You look soo nice!!!
Your very lucky you can wear whatever you like all year around.  Its FREEZING here!!!
Which CL's are those?



Lynn12 said:


> My outfit from last night. Black suede Lapanos. At the bar guys were gaga over the 5" heels!


Love it!!!!


----------



## chances88

Lynn, love the outfit! The shoes of course are fabulous! 

Gemruby , every time I see you in such a summery outfit , look on with such envy as I'm in the freezing cold right now. The shoes look great with your outfit


----------



## Lynn12

gemruby41 said:


> Thanks Lynn. You look great also. I really like that dress. Who's the designer?


 
Thanks Gemruby and Chances.  The designer is Janette.  Never hear of it before, but I saw it Luna, a little boutique in Charleston next door to my fav CL seller - Bob Ellis Shoes.  Did some damage at Bob Ellis rack sale and then found this cute dress next door for only $80!  Perfect.


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

*Gemrudy & Lynn*

You gals are lookin good!


----------



## Cristina

You look lovely, *Gemruby!*


----------



## danicky

Lynn12 said:


> My outfit from last night. Black suede Lapanos. At the bar guys were gaga over the 5" heels!


 
Lynn, you look awesome. Love the dress. And the shoes are HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stinam

Lynn12 said:


> My outfit from last night. Black suede Lapanos. At the bar guys were gaga over the 5" heels!


 
 I    L O V E    Y O U R    O U T F I T!  

I can completely understand why the guys were going gaga!   Those Lapanos look incredible with the black tights and the minidress.  I had to reread your post that you got the dress for $80.  

I wish I was quicker when the sales hit and that I got a pair of the black patent Lapanos then.  They look terrific with a dress!


----------



## stinam

gemruby41 said:


> My work outfit yesterday.


 

*Gemruby* - You look fantastic!!  You're making me very jealous that it's warm where you are -- it's freezing in NY.

I like the thicker heel on your pointies - I can balance in 4"+ inches of most styles except for pointy shoes with too skinny a heel.  Do you know the name of that style?


----------



## ilovemylilo

the dress *Lynn* ... the whole outfit is pretty HT!

*Gemruby*, very simple yet super classy


----------



## cjy

Gemruby & Lynn you both look wonderful!!!


----------



## sara999

lyn you look amazing! i bet they were all drooling!

and gemruby i am so jealous, it has been nothing but rain and super strong wind day after day...what i wouldn't give to wear such a bright lovely outfit


----------



## Cristina

*Lynn* you look awesome.  I love your dress, and the Laponos go perfectly with your outfit!


----------



## Cristina

Christening the Rolandos today 

express turtleneck
l.a.m.b. navy sailor style trousers
leopard rolandos!
speedy 25


----------



## sara999

looking good cristina!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

So cute, Cristina!


----------



## Lynn12

Love the outfit Cristina!  

Let me know how comfortable they are.  I have the dark red Rolandos, but I haven't worn them because I am afraid they will be too high.  On the fence.....


----------



## Cristina

Thank you *sara, oo and Lynn* 

Lynn, they are turning out to actually be fairly comfortable.  No pain in the toe box (I have a heel grip in there as a toe pad ), no smooshing of the toes.  The CVS heel grips are doing a good job holding my foot in the back.  I'm learning how to walk in them, I practiced a lot before wearing them.  The only problems I have when walking is when I'm carrying something.  This morning I attempted to go to the breakroom with my water bottle, lunch cooler, bowl of oatmeal and coffee mug.  That was a challenge!  I'm getting there, though.

Wear yours!  If you have a toe pad and even heel grips to keep your foot secured (they're cut low), you're good to go.  Try them on a day where you don't have to walk too much, just to see how they're like.


----------



## priiin

You look great Cristina!


----------



## babypie

Looks great Christina, I love how the rolandos go with your bag


----------



## gemruby41

stinam said:


> *Gemruby* - You look fantastic!! You're making me very jealous that it's warm where you are -- it's freezing in NY.
> 
> I like the thicker heel on your pointies - I can balance in 4"+ inches of most styles except for pointy shoes with too skinny a heel. Do you know the name of that style?


I have no clue what style shoe this is. I purchased it from a lovely tpfer.


----------



## Stinas

Cristina said:


> Christening the Rolandos today
> 
> express turtleneck
> l.a.m.b. navy sailor style trousers
> leopard rolandos!
> speedy 25
> 
> View attachment 343356


Love it!
You look great!!!


----------



## ashakes

Christina and gem, you look great.

Stinas, I can't remember if I told you, but I love your green coat t!


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *priin, babypie, Stinas and asha *


----------



## Stinas

ashakes said:


> Christina and gem, you look great.
> 
> Stinas, I can't remember if I told you, but I love your green coat t!


Thanks Asha!!


----------



## legaldiva

Christina--you look lovely!  Are those slacks navy & is the sweater grey?  I love those colors with the leopard print!!


----------



## Cristina

legaldiva said:


> Christina--you look lovely! Are those slacks navy & is the sweater grey? I love those colors with the leopard print!!


 
Thank you!  You are correct   I love navy and grey together.  I had no idea these colors would go so well with the shoes, but it worked out great


----------



## danicky

"Cristina " I love the outfit!! The shoes are gorgeous!!


----------



## thalillady

lovemylilo--late reply, but love love love the b&w dress outfit.


----------



## cjy

Great look Christina!! Sweet smile!


----------



## Zophie

I finally thought to take a pic today wearing CLs.  Please excuse my bad posture.  At least I cropped out the dead plant in the background!


----------



## babypie

Zophie said:


> I finally thought to take a pic today wearing CLs. Please excuse my bad posture. At least I cropped out the dead plant in the background!


 
Looking good!


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *danicky and cjy* 

*Zophie*, great outfit!


----------



## natassha68

Cristina said:


> Christening the Rolandos today
> 
> express turtleneck
> l.a.m.b. navy sailor style trousers
> leopard rolandos!
> speedy 25
> 
> View attachment 343356



I Love your L.A.M.B sailor pants!!! you look adorable!!


----------



## natassha68

Lynn12 said:


> My outfit from last night.  Black suede Lapanos.  At the bar guys were gaga over the 5" heels!



Lynn - Very Real Housewives !!! Love it!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Zophie, *the whole outfit is HOT!


----------



## toiletduck

Zophie, Gemruby, Cristina:  You all look so darn hot!  I'm really in love with your boots, Zophie.  The boots and your fur-kid


----------



## Lynn12

Great outfit Zophie.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## danicky

Zophie, you look great. Love tha boots.


----------



## Stinas

Zophie said:


> I finally thought to take a pic today wearing CLs. Please excuse my bad posture. At least I cropped out the dead plant in the background!


You look great!
I love how your dog always pops into the pic lol


----------



## Zophie

thanks!  Yep, that's my baby, always trying to get in the pic.  I'll set the camera and she'll come running up.


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

Hi girls! 
Totally cant figure out how to get this pic bigger but I'm over it!  Wore this to an interview today.

Bebe pinstripe blazer
Theory white button up
Victoria Secret Cardi
Miss Sixty pencil skirt
& of course a pair of CL's!


----------



## babypie

Luv*Mulberry said:


> Hi girls!
> Totally cant figure out how to get this pic bigger but I'm over it! Wore this to an interview today.
> 
> Bebe pinstripe blazer
> Theory white button up
> Victoria Secret Cardi
> Miss Sixty pencil skirt
> & of course a pair of CL's!


 
Your pic isn't showing up


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

here.. hopefully this worked


----------



## peppers90

*Cristina*~  love the outfit with your leopard Rolandos-they match your LV so well!!


----------



## peppers90

Zophie-  I am drooling over your boots-they look great with your skirt and sweater....I think your puppy is admiring them too


----------



## danicky

Luv*Mulberry said:


> here.. hopefully this worked


 
Yeah, it worked! Nice outfit, and of course sexy Loubs.!!!!


----------



## babypie

Luv*Mulberry said:


> here.. hopefully this worked


 
This looks so well put together! Love it...the Loubs looks hot


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *toiletduck and peppers!* 

*Luv*,* you look lovely!


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie,

I love your boots.  Are these the BOurge stule or the Alta Ariella.  From the pics, I cant see the details real close.  I actually have 3 pairs of the CL boots now (Bourge, Pretty Woman, and Alta Ariella).  The Bourge were my first pair and I have them in Black and Burgandy.  I love how they go so well with almost everything.  I wore mine just last weekend with black tights, a white/black kilt from Banana Republic, and a black, mock neck bodysuit.  It was date night with the hubby.  I cant tell you how many ladies (of all ages) came up and complimented me on my Bourge boots.  That red sole just really stands out.  I have also had all their soles redone in the red vibram.  My cobbler here in Dallas, now has the red vibram in sheets.  I got him in contact with the US distributor in MA, who got him the local warehouse and now, he just smiles when I bring him in my shoes.  I am waiting on my first pair of heels from CL to arrive!    The black Declics and Mini-bouts from NAP.

You all (Zophie, Lynn, and Christina) look great!!!


----------



## chances88

Gemruby, Lynn, Zophie and Cristina! You all are looking great in your outfits and shoes!


----------



## babypie

Tonight's outfit: 7ForAllMankind Jeans, Some top from Macys, Decollete shoes


----------



## gemruby41

*Babypie*, you will make heads turn with that oufit.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

babypie said:


> Tonight's outfit: 7ForAllMankind Jeans, Some top from Macys, Decollete shoes


----------



## danicky

"babypie" Hot, hot, hot!!!! I love your outfit!!


----------



## priiin

babypie- Hot outfit!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

babypie - I had to do a double-take and thought your top was a Pucci design before I read it was from Macy's.....hot outfit.....just goes to show how a pair of shoes (a pair of Loubs!) can make an outfit LOL


----------



## Lynn12

Babypie, LOVE your outfit!!!  The red pops so much with your Decollettes.  

Just think how great it would look with the blue suede Declics or royal blue simples and white pants in the summer......Barneys.


----------



## babypie

Thank you gemruby41 , DeeDeeDelovely , danicky , priiin , foxycleopatra & Lynn12 

*Foxy* - Yeah not bad for a $39 Macys top huh?


----------



## Stinas

Baby - you look great!!!  That tops goes with you!  I have those jeans too! ...and of course the Decolletes!  They always make an oufit pop!
You look amazing! Have fun!!!


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *chances!*

*Babypie*, hot outfit!   You look awesome.


----------



## cjy

babypie said:


> Tonight's outfit: 7ForAllMankind Jeans, Some top from Macys, Decollete shoes


You look great!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Heading out today to the Beauty Salon.


----------



## priiin

^ You look great as usual! Love the dress!!!


----------



## babypie

gemruby41  - cute dress!


----------



## babypie

Thanks Stinas, Christina & cjy


----------



## danicky

"gemruby41 " nice outfit! Have fun at the beauty salon.


----------



## catcat

Thanks so much for sharing those lovely pics, great outfits, *gemruby* this is really a nice dress and I really like that shirt *babypie* so _pucciesque...!_
I love this thread and the real life pics...!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks guys for your lovely compliments.


----------



## cfellis522

Here is my outfit for last night. Went out for the first time since having my new little one (2 months old) to see an 80s cover band called The Molly Ringwalds from England. (Highly recommend seing them if they are ever in your city playing a club.) It was a friends 35th birthday. Just loved all the comments I got on my Louboutins and I wasnt the only one there wearing Louboutins! Saw a pair of VPs, Minibouts, Alta Areillas, and Lapanos. 

Caroline

PS: Forgive the pictures. My husband couldnt concentrate...


----------



## babypie

cfellis522 said:


> Here is my outfit for last night. Went out for the first time since having my new little one (2 months old) to see an 80s cover band called The Molly Ringwalds from England. (Highly recommend seing them if they are ever in your city playing a club.) It was a friends 35th birthday. Just loved all the comments I got on my Louboutins and I wasnt the only one there wearing Louboutins! Saw a pair of VPs, Minibouts, Alta Areillas, and Lapanos.
> 
> Caroline
> 
> PS: Forgive the pictures. My husband couldnt concentrate...


 
Great boots! They look hot with that skirt!  Sounds like you had a fun night


----------



## babypie

Thank you *catcat*


----------



## cjy

cfellis522 said:


> Here is my outfit for last night. Went out for the first time since having my new little one (2 months old) to see an 80s cover band called The Molly Ringwalds from England. (Highly recommend seing them if they are ever in your city playing a club.) It was a friends 35th birthday. Just loved all the comments I got on my Louboutins and I wasnt the only one there wearing Louboutins! Saw a pair of VPs, Minibouts, Alta Areillas, and Lapanos.
> 
> Caroline
> 
> PS: Forgive the pictures. My husband couldnt concentrate...


You look great! Love the boots, and the baby!!


----------



## Stinas

gemruby41 said:


> Heading out today to the Beauty Salon.


Perfect outfit for a day at the salon!!!  Love it!
cfellis522 - Your outfit is also perfect for where you went!  Love the boots & loooveee the cutiepie your holding!


----------



## legaldiva

What a bunch of sexy ladies ... with impeccable taste in footwear!


----------



## Cristina

Nice outfit, *cfellis*   Glad you had a good time!


Today:

michael stars top
express trousers
python yoyos!
gucci large abbey tote


----------



## sara999

looking good! how much do you love michael stars, his tops are so comfy!


----------



## Cristina

sara999 said:


> looking good! how much do you love michael stars, his tops are so comfy!


 
Thank you   I _love_ MS tops.  They always fit right and look great, wear after wear.  I buy the "shine" fabric tops because they're a bit more dressy than your average tee.


----------



## cfellis522

Christina, Stinas, LegalDiva and everyone,

Thanks so much for the compliments on both my outfit and my little boy!  It was hard giving him up for the night, but we had such a good time.  Plus, my husband told me that he had some new CLs on the way for me!  See, being a stay at home mom has its rewards at times.  Now, I just ahve to find a place to wear them!  Wonder which pair(s) they are!  

Caroline


----------



## gemruby41

*Christina* you are beautiful and your outfit looks fab!


----------



## catcat

Christina you look fabulous, very nice outfit, love those yoyo's and such a beautiful smile, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cristina

Aww, thank you, *gemruby and catcat*  !


----------



## Lynn12

Caroline,
You look fantastic in your Bourge boots!!  Love the munchkin in your arms.  Don't forget about your tiger patent boots.......enroute to you!!  You are going to have a mega haul after the surprise CLs from your hubby.


----------



## cfellis522

Lynn,

Thanks so much for the compliments and the boots.  I got a pair of the Ariella boots this weekend in both brown and camel.  I already have them in black and love them.  The Bourge aree my favorites though.  Who else could make a boot out of one piece of leather but Mr Louboutin?!!!  One can never have to much in an addiction, can they?  We'll see what goes to what or I can always place them on eBay!  I'll let you know what I get from the hubby on VDay...

Caroline


----------



## cfellis522

Christina,

I love your outfite and how simple, yet chic it is.  Love your shoes (that goes without saying!)!!!

Caroline


----------



## danicky

cfellis522 said:


> Here is my outfit for last night. Went out for the first time since having my new little one (2 months old) to see an 80s cover band called The Molly Ringwalds from England. (Highly recommend seing them if they are ever in your city playing a club.) It was a friends 35th birthday. Just loved all the comments I got on my Louboutins and I wasnt the only one there wearing Louboutins! Saw a pair of VPs, Minibouts, Alta Areillas, and Lapanos.
> 
> Caroline
> 
> PS: Forgive the pictures. My husband couldnt concentrate...


 

OMG, love the boots!! You look fab!! Sorry, but the baby steals the show. He is adorable, like a little angel. How sweet!!!


----------



## toiletduck

cfellis522 said:


> Here is my outfit for last night. Went out for the first time since having my new little one (2 months old) to see an 80s cover band called The Molly Ringwalds from England. (Highly recommend seing them if they are ever in your city playing a club.) It was a friends 35th birthday. Just loved all the comments I got on my Louboutins and I wasnt the only one there wearing Louboutins! Saw a pair of VPs, Minibouts, Alta Areillas, and Lapanos.
> 
> Caroline
> 
> PS: Forgive the pictures. My husband couldnt concentrate...



Super cute baby!  And hot hot boots too!


----------



## cfellis522

Thanks you guys so much for being so kind about my little boy!   Both he and his 5yo brothers are the loves of my life (not discounting their daddy).    He was just born in November adn came into this world with all that hair and long lashes to boot!  I got the Bourge boots as my "mommy present" from my son Foster and his daddy.  

But yes, I would agree, that even a baby outshadows a pair of Louboutins!  

Caroline


----------



## gemruby41

*cfellis522*, you were one HOT mama at the concert!


----------



## peppers90

cfellis~  Love your boots and leather skirt!! Great for a concert; and your little one is too cute too 

  Gemruby~  GREAT dress!!!


----------



## priiin

Christina you look very nice!


----------



## wantmore

*cfellis*, *Stinas* and *Cristina* - nice outfits!


----------



## gemruby41

This was my Sunday church outfit.


----------



## catcat

*gemrububy41* very nice and classy I am not a huge LV fan but just love the damier!, when I see your outfit I am so jelous, here it's still winter nice but cold...can't wait to wear skirts again (I hate tights), 

I tried to take a pic but I always have problems with lightning, both wearing my Ariella talon:

First pic: gray 7famk jeans, Kookai long cardigan , Zara silk top ...
Second pic: Max Mara anthracite slacks, kookai long cardigan, ASC collection cashmire/silk top, Tod's Took bag


----------



## cfellis522

CatCat,

Love both your outfits.  I love CLs line of boots and like how the Taolons look with your outfits.  Very classy.

Caroline


----------



## gemruby41

You look great *catcat.*  Your CL boots are gorgeous.  I wish I could buy CL boots, but it doesn't make sense to spend that much money when it doesn't get that cold in Miami.


----------



## Lynn12

Gemruby, you look so good in your Sunday Best.....shoes and bag!  Great smile by the way!  

Catcat, I LOVE you great Ariella boots.  They look great with your outfits.


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *cfellis, priin and wantmore!* 

*Gemruby and catcat*, you ladies look awesome!  I love this thread.


----------



## danicky

"catcat ", I love your boots. Great color. Wear them well!!!


"gemruby41 " I think you were the most stylish lady at church, on Sunday. Very nice!!


----------



## cjy

Gemruby you look great! I want that bag! I have been eying the Damier!! Very classy!!


----------



## cjy

CatCat I love those boots! You look very nice!


----------



## *Lo

gemruby you look so pretty, i love your church outfit

catcat your one hot SAHM!!!! love the outfit


----------



## peppers90

Catcat~  Love your ariellas!!!  Looking hot!


----------



## wantmore

*Gemruby* - nice black and white combo!

*CatCat* - love your boots!

I promise one of these days, I'm gonna take pictures of my outfits, w/ CL of course :shame:.


----------



## catcat

Thanks so much:*cfellis522,gemruby41,Lynn12,Cristina,cjy,danicky,*Lo,peppers90,wantmore *for all you encouraging comments!
I also love the "in action" pics...*wantmore* yes please post!


----------



## legaldiva

Everyone looks so wonderful!  I just love this thread!!!  Especially because I'm working in the Third World right now, so my CLs are safely in storage and I wear *gasp* socks and Birkenstocks to work (patent leather Birks, but still) ...

*Thank you!*


----------



## Cristina

^ LOL legaldiva!  I'm glad you're still remaining stylish with the patent leather Birkenstocks 


nordstrom juniors' top
banana Republic skirt
python simples (I love these shoes )
gucci large abbey tote


----------



## cjy

Looking good Christina!!!


----------



## ashakes

cfellis, you look like one hot mama. No wonder why your hubby was having a difficult time concentrating! lol

catcat, I love your style!  Those booties are hot!

Christina, you look great!  I finally broke down and bought the python simples too. Maybe it was all of your modeling pics? hehe  I love it paired w/ your Gucci Abbey!

Velda, love your Sunday church outfit.  Those suede knot pumps look really cute w/ that outfit!


----------



## ashakes

You ladies always bug me for pics, but I never have any b/c I have a tilted mirror and I feel weird taking a photo of MYSELF other than if it's just my legs and shoes. haha  So, I bugged my sister to send me one of myself and my nieces.

Lily was actually looking at the camera.  Emma decided not to of course.  






Here is a photo of just them too b/c they are by far much cuter. LOL





The heels are the black patent castillanas, but you can barely see them in the pic.  The ties are there on the back though!


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *cjy and asha! *

Ack, I can't see your pictures, Asha.  I'll have to wait until I'm on another computer.  I'm glad you broke down and bought the python simples  Glad I could be part of the enabling!


----------



## sara999

awwww asha!!!


----------



## catcat

*Christina*: great outfit I love your style, simple and pure lines + a great bag and great shoes !

*asha* what a beautiful family, your girls are soo cute and you are a very pretty lady!!!


----------



## shopalot

Christina, your outlooks look great!
I am LOVING the pythons!
They seem to go so well with your many outfits.


----------



## Lynn12

Cristina, the python simples look fantastic on you!  My eyes go straight to your feet and then they turn GREEN with envy!  Love them.

Asha, thanks for the pic of you and your nieces!!  They are adorable and I love the names Lily and Emma - my two favorite names for little girls!  I love Castillanas and I would love to see a closer pic of yours!  Are they in leather or suede?


----------



## gemruby41

*Asha*-I just saw the pic of you and your nieces. You and the girls are beautiful!!!


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *catcat, shopalot and Lynn! *


----------



## toiletduck

catcat:  That's such a classy outfit you put together!  I really like how you wear the boots!

asha: I love that second pic of your nieces!  they're so lucky to have  an aunt with such great taste (and a wide variety of CL's to boot!)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

asha, the littles ones are too beautiful and pls more modeling CL pics


----------



## cjy

ashakes said:


> You ladies always bug me for pics, but I never have any b/c I have a tilted mirror and I feel weird taking a photo of MYSELF other than if it's just my legs and shoes. haha So, I bugged my sister to send me one of myself and my nieces.
> 
> Lily was actually looking at the camera. Emma decided not to of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of just them too b/c they are by far much cuter. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heels are the black patent castillanas, but you can barely see them in the pic. The ties are there on the back though!


Ashakes I just love your smile!! You look so happy and full of life! Well, you three are beautifull! What adorable little girls!~ Their Dad better watch out, with those stunning features the boys will be calling!


----------



## angelie

Asha u look great and i gotta agree i love ur smile.omg  ur nieces are sooooooooooo cute.


----------



## priiin

Asha and Cristina- You look great!


----------



## babypie

Cristina said:


> ^ LOL legaldiva!  I'm glad you're still remaining stylish with the patent leather Birkenstocks
> 
> 
> nordstrom juniors' top
> banana Republic skirt
> python simples (I love these shoes )
> gucci large abbey tote
> 
> 
> View attachment 350899


 
Looking fab! Those pythons steal the show!


----------



## peppers90

Cristina~  I like how you pair your pythons with your outfits...those simples are TDF!!  You look great!


----------



## gingerfarm

Asha, finally!  You look great!!!  Your nieces are so cute too.  =)


----------



## Stinas

Asha!!!  You look great and the girls are BEYOND cute!!!!!  I love the poses! haha


----------



## danicky

*Asha*, your nieces are so cute!!

*Christina*, love the shoes. They look great on your feet.


----------



## Stinas

Sat night outfit - Arden B. top - R&R Jeans - Minibout


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> Sat night outfit - Arden B. top - R&R Jeans - Minibout


 
You look hot! _Great_ top!


----------



## danicky

"Stinas " Hot, hot, hot!!! The Minibout look awsome. Are they comfy???


----------



## legaldiva

_*Christina & Stinas*_--love the black & brown combos!  I esp love the black & brown with the python ... can't wait to duplicate that one!!!

_*Asha*_--you are so beautiful; you better start posting more outfits, girl!


----------



## cjy

Stinas! You are rockin those shoes with that great outfit! Looking good!!


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> You look hot! _Great_ top!


 Thanks baby!  Hopefully my Helmuts come in before the weekend.  That outfit is TOTALLY dedicated to you! 



danicky said:


> "Stinas " Hot, hot, hot!!! The Minibout look awsome. Are they comfy???


Thank you!!!  Yeah they are ok.  I had to put heel liners in them because my foot was slipping out a little, but it made it a tiny bit tight in the toe box area, nothing I cant handle lol  They will break in easy because the leather by the toe box is really soft.


legaldiva said:


> _*Christina & Stinas*_--love the black & brown combos!  I esp love the black & brown with the python ... can't wait to duplicate that one!!!


Thanks!  Post pics when you do!
I was going to wear my brown Veee, but I always like to wear my new shoes once I get them.  Im a very anxious person 



cjy said:


> Stinas! You are rockin those shoes with that great outfit! Looking good!!


 Thanks


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> Thanks baby! Hopefully my Helmuts come in before the weekend. That outfit is TOTALLY dedicated to you!


 
LOL!  
There's nothing like that feeling of knowing exactly which outfit you're going to rock a soon-to-arrive pair of shoes with!


----------



## catcat

*Stinas* hot outfit, those mini's just look gorgeous on you!


----------



## catcat

I wore my VP's all day yesterday, by the end of the day my feet burnt a little but really not too bad...no pain no gain

outfit: Max Mara jacket, CK top, ASC collection high waist/fluid pants, Hermès scarf (makes the whole outfit look a bid "old" I fear but wanted a red accent), Balenciaga work, chanel MOP sunnies  and my beloved black kid VP's with red tip I think simples would have looked better but I don't have them... yet


----------



## JRed

thank you for sharing your wonderful pics, ladies!!!  i just love this thread.


----------



## dknigh21

Cacat, you look great. And I love your Bbag.


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *priin, babypie, peppers, danicky and legaldiva! *

*Catcat* - You look amazing!  Love your outfit.

*Asha* - I finally saw your photos.  You're so pretty!   Your nieces are adorable.


----------



## sara999

stinas you are so pretty! and catcat very lovely


----------



## gemruby41

My work outfit for today with brown CL wedges.






My son wanted to join in also. His outfit is his school uniform. lol


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas & Catcat*-you ladies look FABUUUULOUS!


----------



## catcat

Pretty dress, the brown wedges suit you really well must be comfy too, your son is so cute how old is he? 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gemruby41

catcat said:


> Pretty dress, the brown wedges suit you really well must be comfy too, your son is so cute how old is he?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks.

He'll be 5 next month.


----------



## danicky

"catcat " great outfit!! Love the shoes! 


"gemruby41" love thoese wedges, and the dress. Your son is adorable.


----------



## Stinas

catcat said:


> I wore my VP's all day yesterday, by the end of the day my feet burnt a little but really not too bad...no pain no gain
> 
> outfit: Max Mara jacket, CK top, ASC collection high waist/fluid pants, Hermès scarf (makes the whole outfit look a bid "old" I fear but wanted a red accent), Balenciaga work, chanel MOP sunnies and my beloved black kid VP's with red tip I think simples would have looked better but I don't have them... yet


You look soo pretty!  Your VP's pop!  Love it!



catcat said:


> *Stinas* hot outfit, those mini's just look gorgeous on you!


 
Thank you soo much


sara999 said:


> stinas you are so pretty! and catcat very lovely


aww thanks!



gemruby41 said:


> My work outfit for today with brown CL wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son wanted to join in also. His outfit is his school uniform. lol


Your son is soo cute!!!  I love how he wants to take pics for us.  
You always look great for work!



gemruby41 said:


> *Stinas & Catcat*-you ladies look FABUUUULOUS!


Thank you


----------



## shopalot

*Stinas, Catcat and Gemruby41*

You all look so fabulous in your outfits!

*Gemruby, your son is so adorable!*


----------



## babypie

*catcat* - great, polished outfit.  I love the pop of red on those VPs!


----------



## babypie

gemruby - Those wedges look great! But your son is stealing the show...  (
Did you decide to part with the grey ones afterall?


----------



## cjy

gemruby41 said:


> My work outfit for today with brown CL wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son wanted to join in also. His outfit is his school uniform. lol


Awww..so cute! Are they feeling better on your feet today?? You look great!


----------



## gemruby41

cjy said:


> Awww..so cute! Are they feeling better on your feet today?? You look great!


Yeah, they feel much better than yesterday.  They still hurt a little bit, but my toes are not falling asleep today.   I guess this is the "breaking in" process.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks for the compliments!!

Everytime I would take a picture to post here, my son would try to put his face in front of the camera or near the shoes to be photographed.  I'm always telling him to move out the way, so this morning I decided to include him.


----------



## angelie

gemruby-u look good


----------



## Cristina

*Stinas*, you look beautiful!  I love your top.

*Gemruby,* you look fabulous, and your son is so cute!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

You all look gorgeous, ladies!  =o)-


----------



## catcat

I know you would prefer an outfit with the Roccia NP's but I don't have much time to play today. So this is my outfit for today, :

Gray ASC collection cashmire/silk top/sweater (I just love this brand), "nude" LBMM turtleneck sweaterdress, MaxMara pants and on their first outing nude patent yoyo's 85, I put gel inlays in and hope they won't slip off we'll see.


----------



## gemruby41

catcat said:


> I know you would prefer an outfit with the Roccia NP's but I don't have much time to play today. So this is my outfit for today, :
> 
> Gray ASC collection cashmire/silk top/sweater (I just love this brand), "nude" LBMM turtleneck sweaterdress, MaxMara pants and on their first outing nude patent yoyo's 85, I put gel inlays in and hope they won't slip off we'll see.


 
FAB FAB FAB


----------



## Cristina

Another gorgeous ensemble, *Cat!*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

catcat, the yoyo 85s will always be my first love(i think the heel i what draws me in)...i love the color of your pair


----------



## danicky

CatCat very nice outfit!! Spring is in the air...


----------



## peppers90

Going to see a live band tonight-perfect for my rock n roll ariellas!!


----------



## ashakes

catcat said:


> *asha* what a beautiful family, your girls are soo cute and you are a very pretty lady!!!


 


Lynn12 said:


> Asha, thanks for the pic of you and your nieces!! They are adorable and I love the names Lily and Emma - my two favorite names for little girls! I love Castillanas and I would love to see a closer pic of yours! Are they in leather or suede?


 


gemruby41 said:


> *Asha*-I just saw the pic of you and your nieces. You and the girls are beautiful!!!


 


toiletduck said:


> asha: I love that second pic of your nieces! they're so lucky to have an aunt with such great taste (and a wide variety of CL's to boot!)


 


DeeDeeDelovely said:


> asha, the littles ones are too beautiful and pls more modeling CL pics


 
Thank you girls. My nieces are wayyyyy too cute and they KNOW IT! LOL


----------



## ashakes

angelie said:


> Asha u look great and i gotta agree i love ur smile.omg ur nieces are sooooooooooo cute.


 


gingerfarm said:


> Asha, finally! You look great!!! Your nieces are so cute too. =)


 


Stinas said:


> Asha!!! You look great and the girls are BEYOND cute!!!!! I love the poses! haha


 


danicky said:


> *Asha*, your nieces are so cute!!
> 
> *Christina*, love the shoes. They look great on your feet.


 


legaldiva said:


> _*Christina & Stinas*_--love the black & brown combos! I esp love the black & brown with the python ... can't wait to duplicate that one!!!
> 
> _*Asha*_--you are so beautiful; you better start posting more outfits, girl!


 
Thanks girls!

Stinas I love your outfit!  You have a hot bod!  Those minibouts look great on you.  Those are one of the shoes that I think don't get any justice in stock photos or on display. KWIM?


----------



## ashakes

catcat, gemruby, and peppers, you all look fantastic!

Seriously peppers, you make those boots look amazingly hot!  Have fun tonight and I hope you don't feel like crap in the AM. LOL


----------



## ahayward

peppers90 said:


> Going to see a live band tonight-perfect for my rock n roll ariellas!!



 Peppers these look INCREDIBLE!!!! I love seeing people wear these off-the-wall shoes. Hope you have a blast out and I'm sure you'll get tons of compliments!!


----------



## gemruby41

Peppers, you are SMOKING HOT in that outfit!!!  You will be envied tonight.


----------



## Zophie

great outfits ladies!


----------



## danicky

"peppers90 " that is such a hot outfit!! You will be the center of attention tonight!!! Have fun!!


----------



## babypie

Peppers - smokin' hot outfit! Love it!


----------



## catcat

peppers90 said:


> Going to see a live band tonight-perfect for my rock n roll ariellas!!


 

Whow now that's rockn'roll I hope you had fun, I am shure you were the center of attention!


----------



## Kamilla850

I have to check this thread more often!  You ladies look amazing.  Everyone here is so beautiful, and of course you wear your Louboutins very well!


----------



## babypie

7FAMK Jeans, Guess top (which you cant really see in this pic), Blue/Black Karey Very Prive


----------



## Cristina

Wow, *peppers!  *What a rockin' outfit.  I love it, you look amazing.

*Babypie*, I LOVE your blue karey VPs.  They look great with your outfit.


----------



## catcat

*Babypie *the Karey's really look perfect with your outfit, thanks so much for taking the time to share with us


----------



## Stinas

Bebe top, Juicy Jeans, & not yet signed Nude YoYo's  
Not sure what my friend is wearing...im too into all the shoes around us lol


----------



## JRed

stinas, that's a great pic!!!  you and your friend were so lucky.


----------



## gemruby41

Stinas-I love your outfit.  I  yellow tops with jeans.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

babypie...love it all
stinas...you two look too cute surrounded by CLs...talk about envious


----------



## purdy13

aaarghhh Peppers!!! After seeing those boots as part of an outfit now I _have_ to find them!!

They look amazing on you.


----------



## LavenderIce

You all inspire me with your outfits!  All of you ladies look beautiful and all of the little ones (including our four legged friends) are adorable.


----------



## Stinas

Baby---You look great!!!  VP's always dress up an outfit.  Love them!!!



JRed said:


> stinas, that's a great pic!!! you and your friend were so lucky.





DeeDeeDelovely said:


> babypie...love it all
> stinas...you two look too cute surrounded by CLs...talk about envious


It was a great experience.  Very fun.  I was in heaven.


gemruby41 said:


> Stinas-I love your outfit. I  yellow tops with jeans.


The yellow shirt is thanks to my little cousin! lol  I dont think she is ever getting it back hehe


----------



## lorrmich

Cristina said:


> Wow, *peppers! *What a rockin' outfit. I love it, you look amazing.
> 
> *Babypie*, I LOVE your blue karey VPs. They look great with your outfit.


 
Well said!

And I enjoyed looking at all the modeling pictures. Thanks to everyone.  Sorry, I don't have any CL's to model.  Hope to change that soon!


----------



## danicky

"babypie " you look great!! Love the shoes!!

"stinas" I love your outfit!! Love all the Loubs around you!! You were probably in Heaven, waren't you?


----------



## priiin

Stinas, Babypie- You two look great!!! I am drooling over here.


----------



## shopalot

peppers - love the boots! I'm sure you rocked them at your concert!!!!

Babypie- great outfit!!!

Stinas - thanks for the great photos! you look like your having an awesome time, and you look fabulous!


----------



## Noegirl05

Stinas~ You always look great!!!! Hot!


----------



## Cristina

Stinas, you look awesome.  Love your nude YoYos.  Look at all of those shoes!


----------



## cjy

I swear I am beginning to think all you lovely ladies have your own stylist!!!


----------



## Lynn12

Babypie & Stinas - great outfits!  Stinas, that is a fantastic pic with the champagne, shoes, red soles, etc!!  You look fantastic.


----------



## Stinas

danicky said:


> "babypie " you look great!! Love the shoes!!
> 
> "stinas" I love your outfit!! Love all the Loubs around you!! You were probably in Heaven, waren't you?


I was in lala land.  It was pure heaven.  
I did have all of you in mind though.  I tried on enough CL's for all of us to go around.  hehe


Noegirl05 said:


> Stinas~ You always look great!!!! Hot!


:shame: Your too kind...thank you!


Cristina said:


> Stinas, you look awesome. Love your nude YoYos. Look at all of those shoes!


Thank you!!!  I never been around sooo many CL's....my head was spinning! haha  All you see is red!  I love it!


cjy said:


> I swear I am beginning to think all you lovely ladies have your own stylist!!!


lol I WISH!


----------



## RRSC

babypie: love the color on your VP's!!
Stinas: love the nude yoyo's AND the black boots you have on!

Both of you look great! Love the jeans with CL look.


----------



## babypie

Thanks for all the kind words girls


----------



## legaldiva

_*peppers*_--love those leggings!

And _*gemruby*_: I forgot to post--your son is going to be a heartbreaker!  What a cutie!!!


----------



## gemruby41

legaldiva said:


> _*peppers*_--love those leggings!
> 
> And _*gemruby*_: I forgot to post--your son is going to be a heartbreaker! What a cutie!!!


Thanks legaldiva.


----------



## Zophie

This is what I wore today:  CL Alta Ariella boots, White House Black Market outfit, Jimmy Choo Riki bag.  (Sorry for the bad cell phone pic)


----------



## catcat

*Stina* I love your yoyo's, they look great with jeans...!
*Zophie *great outfit, classy and sexy, those boots are just so stunning, love it!


----------



## Cristina

You look beautiful, *Zophie*.  Great outfit!


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> This is what I wore today: CL Alta Ariella boots, White House Black Market outfit, Jimmy Choo Riki bag. (Sorry for the bad cell phone pic)


Awesom Zophie! You are too cute!


----------



## Edrine

Zophie said:


> This is what I wore today: CL Alta Ariella boots, White House Black Market outfit, Jimmy Choo Riki bag. (Sorry for the bad cell phone pic)


 

gorgeous!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Zophie... Lookin good girl!!!


----------



## shopalot

Zophie, great outfit!


----------



## babypie

Zophie you look great! Great purse, _great_ boots!


----------



## Zophie

thanks!  Right now I'm wearing Bebe track pants and a tank top, no more CLs.  Think it would look silly to wear the boots with the track pants?  I'm getting ready to take my dog to the vet.  I could really make a fashion statement.


----------



## Stinas

catcat said:


> *Stina* I love your yoyo's, they look great with jeans...!
> *Zophie *great outfit, classy and sexy, those boots are just so stunning, love it!


Thanks!!  I cant wait for the weather to warm up so I can wear them!



Zophie said:


> This is what I wore today: CL Alta Ariella boots, White House Black Market outfit, Jimmy Choo Riki bag. (Sorry for the bad cell phone pic)


Zophie you are soo prettyyy!!  
Your sooo lucky you have skinny legs & can wear those boots!  They look AMAZING on you!!!


----------



## priiin

Zophie- Love your outfit! You will look irresistible in your Boxter!


----------



## peppers90

Love the outfit Zophie!!


----------



## danicky

Zophie, you look great. Love the outfit.


----------



## Lynn12

Here are some of my new outfits to match my new CLs.  It is fun go shopping and find clothes that match your bags and shoes, instead of just buying EVERYTHING you fall in love with.  This is just the new stuff......I haven't even played "Garanmials" with my closet yet.  

Theory EB dress, EB Declics, CHANEL tote 
Theory EB dress, Glitter/Gold NP, LV Roxbury Pomme 
Dots blue top, Ann Taylor white pants, EB Declics
Trina Turk yellow/black/grey dress, black kid leather Lady Gres or black patent burgandy tip VP


----------



## babypie

Ohhh I love them all! Especially the Trina Turk dress.  I go shopping back-to-front too, shoes first, clothes second.


----------



## Lynn12

More......

Fiori di Zucca print top, Trina Turk brown pants, Nude patent VP, Chanel tote *LOVE this outfit!!!!*
BCBG burgandy top, tan shimmery Cache pants, dark red patent Rolandos, LV Bordeaux Mirage Speedy bag
Yellow Tibi top, Black Theory pants, black kid leather Lady Gres or black patent burgandy tip VP.
Sorry, I didn't take time to put all the outfits on.  I was just playing in my closet and figuring out what matched what, and it was easier to lay them out on my spare bed and snap photos than actually try everything on.  I did wear the first outfit today though!


----------



## cfellis522

Lynn,

Love all your outfits.  Fashionable, yet classy and trendy both.  Seems like very good combinations and a good eye!

Now share!!!  

Caroline


----------



## Cristina

*Lynn*, you have amazing taste.  All of the outfits you've posted are fabulous!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie said:


> This is what I wore today: CL Alta Ariella boots, White House Black Market outfit, Jimmy Choo Riki bag. (Sorry for the bad cell phone pic)


 
Zophie!  I just love the boots!  I am a big fan of his boots.  I just love the back zip and how they contour the legs!  

Caroline


----------



## Stinas

OMG Lynn!!!
I didnt know you had the nude VP's too!!!  Im drooling!!!!
Love all the outfits, but now your totally going to make me search for that Trina Turk dress!!!
Your going to look amazing in all of the outfits!!!


----------



## Lynn12

I am on www.trinaturk.com now looking for my yellow/black/grey dress for Stinas, and I LOVE all her clothes for Spring, Summer, Resort, etc...  Look what I found for all you electric blue Rolando/Declic & royal blue Simple owners.  It would also look great with pewter Simples (Priin) and camel Simples.  So many options for our lovely CLs!!!  Wonder if Miss Trina Turk wears CLs???


----------



## Cristina

^ What a gorgeous dress! So versatile, and can go with so many CLs. I have the camel simples. Maybe I should splurge on a matching dress, too


----------



## gemruby41

Lynn, you really know how to put your outfits together.  You have excellent taste.  I love your bags too.


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

Lynn12 said:


> I am on www.trinaturk.com now looking for my yellow/black/grey dress for Stinas, and I LOVE all her clothes for Spring, Summer, Resort, etc... Look what I found for all you electric blue Rolando/Declic & royal blue Simple owners. It would also look great with pewter Simples (Priin) and camel Simples. So many options for our lovely CLs!!! Wonder if Miss Trina Turk wears CLs???


 


Great find! So cute


----------



## Lynn12

Cristina said:


> ^ What a gorgeous dress! So versatile, and can go with so many CLs. I have the camel simples. Maybe I should splurge on a matching dress, too


 
Cristina, I thought about you when I posted the camel Simples and Priin with the pewter ones.  LOL!


----------



## Stinas

your too sweet Lynn!!!
Im loving her stuff!!


Lynn12 said:


> I am on www.trinaturk.com now looking for my yellow/black/grey dress for Stinas, and I LOVE all her clothes for Spring, Summer, Resort, etc... Look what I found for all you electric blue Rolando/Declic & royal blue Simple owners. It would also look great with pewter Simples (Priin) and camel Simples. So many options for our lovely CLs!!! Wonder if Miss Trina Turk wears CLs???


----------



## peppers90

*Lynn~*great outfits!!  Your Theory dress matches the EB Declics *PERFECT!!!*  Also love the Trina Turk dress-those dresses were _made _for CLs.   And, I like your LV and Rolandos mix~  It is *sooo snowy here today*, looking at all those cute outfits makes me want spring to arrive ASAP!!


----------



## Lynn12

peppers90 said:


> *Lynn~*great outfits!! Your Theory dress matches the EB Declics *PERFECT!!!* Also love the Trina Turk dress-those dresses were _made _for CLs. And, I like your LV and Rolandos mix~ It is *sooo snowy here today*, looking at all those cute outfits makes me want spring to arrive ASAP!!


 
I ordered my usual CL size in the EB Declics from Barneys.  They were too small - major toe scrunch.  I was relieved because I have been buying too many CLs lately.  Then, the SA calls me to say he found a size larger.  Still I was not very optimistic.  While I was waiting for the Barneys order to arrive (they take forever), I found the Theory EB dress and top.....bought them and my hope was restored that the larger size would fit.  Well....it arrived today and I am happy to report that it fits perfectly with a little room for a toe pad.  Next I will buy that Trina Turk EB print dress!


----------



## priiin

Lynn12 said:


> Cristina, I thought about you when I posted the camel Simples and Priin with the pewter ones.  LOL!



 Gotta love the pewter!
I love that dress BTW


----------



## danicky

Lynn, I absolutely love ALL the outfits!!! You have great taste, and are very fashionable. I want all your shoes, they are breathtaking!! Lucky girl!!


----------



## Zophie

beautiful outfits, Lynn!  Now I know what you can wear with those pretty blue shoes.  I always thought they were so lovely but never had a clue what they would go with.


----------



## babypie

Lynn you look beautiful!  You have great taste, I love that top you're wearing!   And yes I'll say it again....ahhhh nude VPs


----------



## azure418

Lynn12 I love all your outfits and all your beautiful matching shoes!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## catcat

*Lynn* these are all beautiful outfits I especially love the wine rolando combo the one with the TT dress and the last pic also with the Lady Grès....Thanks for sharing!


----------



## harlem_cutie

great thread. All of you ladies look gorgeous


----------



## cjy

Lynn12 said:


> Here are some of my new outfits to match my new CLs. It is fun go shopping and find clothes that match your bags and shoes, instead of just buying EVERYTHING you fall in love with. This is just the new stuff......I haven't even played "Garanmials" with my closet yet.
> 
> Theory EB dress, EB Declics, CHANEL tote
> Theory EB dress, Glitter/Gold NP, LV Roxbury Pomme
> Dots blue top, Ann Taylor white pants, EB Declics
> Trina Turk yellow/black/grey dress, black kid leather Lady Gres or black patent burgandy tip VP


Wow Lynn I love what you put together!!!! Totally sharpe!! You are going to look HOT!!!Where did you go shopping?


----------



## Cristina

Nanette Lepore cropped jacket
Nordstrom camisole
Banana Republic skirt
Camel Simples 100mm (finally! )
Gucci large Abbey tote


----------



## catcat

Great outfit *Christina*, those simples look wonderful on you!


----------



## Cristina

^ Thank you, *Cat! *


----------



## cjy

Christina you look very chic!


----------



## ashakes

^^^ITA! You look great. I love the jacket!


----------



## gemruby41

Lookin' good Christina


----------



## Edrine

what a lovely outfit cristina!!


----------



## babypie

Christina you look fab!  I _want_ those simples


----------



## Zophie

Here's today's outfit:

Wool knit suit from Talbot's
CL patent Laponos
Jimmy Choo bag

I wear a lot of black.  I need to change my bag.  I've been carrying this bag forever, but it's my favorite.  Took these pics in the dressing room at Saks.  I was wondering if they have some sort of spy cam in there that caught me taking pics of myself in the  mirror.  Some poor security person probably thinks I'm a dork if they do.


----------



## babypie

*Zophie - *Those Laponos really stand out in that outfit!


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> Here's today's outfit:
> 
> Wool knit suit from Talbot's
> CL patent Laponos
> Jimmy Choo bag
> 
> I wear a lot of black. I need to change my bag. I've been carrying this bag forever, but it's my favorite. Took these pics in the dressing room at Saks. I was wondering if they have some sort of spy cam in there that caught me taking pics of myself in the mirror. Some poor security person probably thinks I'm a dork if they do.


Girl you crack me up. Your bag is in great shape! Love the outfit! I were tons of black, too! I still keep thinking of that little boy in the back sit peeing whenever I see your post!


----------



## priiin

Cristina, Zophie- love your outfits as usual


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> Girl you crack me up. Your bag is in great shape! Love the outfit! I were tons of black, too! I still keep thinking of that little boy in the back sit peeing whenever I see your post!


 

Hahaha!  Now I have a story about a weirdo I encountered in the park that'll make you forget about the little boy peeing in the back seat!  I think I'll post it in the CL chat thread.


----------



## wantmore

To all the ladies.....you're all awesome dresser! 

*Cristina* - YAY! The Camel looks great! I just got the Beige 85mm.

I promise I'll post pictures tomorrow....w/ my Valentine outfit  .


----------



## hlfinn

christina i love your outfit (as usual!) and the simples are perfect!

zophie- love the shoes and the bag!


----------



## hlfinn

lynn i love your outfits (late to the party!) esp the trina turn dress and the outfit with the nude vp's. omg you just made me want them so bad! and trina turk makes the BEST pants. I hate their website but I LOVE their clothes! lol


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lynn, your CL collection is absolutely TDF!!!  It's like each pair were perfectly hand selected.  lol  Love them all!!!


----------



## danicky

Christina you look awesome!!

Zophie love the shoes!


----------



## Stinas

Your soo pretty Zophie!!!
I love how we all think of each other while shopping or before an outing.  hehe


----------



## Zophie

Thank you, Stinas!

It's so funny that now I get dressed and think how I need to take a picture of myself.  One day somebody is going to bust me taking a picture of myself and think I'm really vein.


----------



## catcat

Zophie said:


> Here's today's outfit:
> 
> Wool knit suit from Talbot's
> CL patent Laponos
> Jimmy Choo bag
> 
> I wear a lot of black. I need to change my bag. I've been carrying this bag forever, but it's my favorite. Took these pics in the dressing room at Saks. I was wondering if they have some sort of spy cam in there that caught me taking pics of myself in the mirror. Some poor security person probably thinks I'm a dork if they do.


 

, your so funny, I really love your outfit you rock the Lapanos!!!


----------



## Nola

Christina-STUNNER!!

Zophie-Beautiful, gorgeous style!


----------



## legaldiva

_*Lynn*_--your posts were so fun!  I hope you post more ... !!!


----------



## sara999

i want to play dress up in lyn's closet!!!


----------



## Cristina

Aww, thank you, everyone!   The camel Simples are so comfortable.  I'm wearing them again today 

*Zophie*, you look gorgeous, as usual


----------



## wantmore

As promised, here's my V-Day outfit

Ann Taylor Loft Blouse
Some cheapo skirt IDK where from, LOL!
Simple 85mm in Beige (just received her on Monday)
LV Mirage in Bordeaux (not in picture)


----------



## gemruby41

Very nice *wantmore*


----------



## canismajor

Lovely and festive!


----------



## Stinas

wantmore said:


> As promised, here's my V-Day outfit
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft Blouse
> Some cheapo skirt IDK where from, LOL!
> Simple 85mm in Beige (just received her on Monday)
> LV Mirage in Bordeaux (not in picture)


Ahhhh...im madly in love with the simples!  They go PERFECT with your outfit!
Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## cfellis522

Love the outfit, WantMore!  Happy V-Day!


----------



## sara999

what a great v day outfit!


----------



## Zophie

beautiful outfit wantmore!


----------



## cjy

Looking very good Wantmore!!!


----------



## babypie

*wantmore* - great V-day outfit! Those simples go perfectly.


----------



## peppers90

*cristina~*  looking sharp as always!!

*Zophie~ *you are rockin' those Laponos!  Very chic~~

* Wantmore~  *love that outfit w your simples~ very cool skirt!!!


----------



## hlfinn

wantmore- love the outfit! i always forget how good red looks with camel!  it's awesome!


----------



## priiin

Pictures as promised in the chat thread- BF and I out for dinner. I'm wearing black VPs. Not pictured, but I used my Chanel reissue.  I kicked up the contrast a bit so it is edited a little.


----------



## cjy

priiin said:


> Pictures as promised in the chat thread- BF and I out for dinner. I'm wearing black VPs. Not pictured, but I used my Chanel reissue. I kicked up the contrast a bit so it is edited a little.


Oh what a cute couple!!! Love your outfit!! Your dress is beautifull! You always look so put together and stylish!! Is it me or is your hair darker?


----------



## Zophie

Priiin you are too cute!


----------



## priiin

Thanks Claudia and Zophie  I kicked up the contrast so my hair is darker in that. It's a chocolate-y brown right now. Darker than my avatar. I was planning on dyeing it lighter but I want to wait a bit more. My hair needs a break.


----------



## gemruby41

Priiin, you and your BF look great together!!!


----------



## priiin

Thank you!


----------



## wantmore

*gemruby*, *xnplo*, *Stinas*, *cfellis*, *sara*, *Zophie*, *cjy*, *babypie*, *pepper*, *hlfinn - * THANK YOU! You gals make me :shame:. Boy! If you ladies keep lying like this to me, I might post more pictures, LOL!   

*priin* - you look awesome! Lovin' the dress. O/T, he's already your B/F? I remember reading a few months ago that you went out on a date and had a wonderful time....is he the same guy?


----------



## priiin

wantmore- Yes it's the same guy


----------



## candace117

priiin, you, of course...are gorgeous!!! I love you!


----------



## priiin

Love you too Candace!


----------



## danicky

Happy V-Day girls!!!!
"wantmore" your outfit is stunning!! Perfect for V-DAY!!!


----------



## danicky

"priiin " you look so cute !! Happy V-Day!!


----------



## priiin

Happy Valentine's to you too! Thanks!


----------



## legaldiva

Love this thread!  

_*wantmore*_--those simples look so chic; and paired with the Mirage speedy bordeaux?  Perfection!

_*Priiin*_--you are so beautiful; where did you find that great dress?


----------



## canismajor

Valentine's Day dinner outfit...

Sisley Coat
J.Crew blouse
J.Crew skirt


----------



## babypie

xnplo said:


> Valentine's Day dinner outfit...
> 
> Sisley Coat
> J.Crew blouse
> J.Crew skirt


 
You look hot!


----------



## Stinas

Priiin - You are too cute!!  Hope you had a great time!
Xnplo - Hott!!!  
Im glad you ladies went out with a CL statement for Valentines Day!!!


----------



## canismajor

Aw shucks... :shame:  Thank you... 



Stinas said:


> Xnplo - Hott!!!
> Im glad you ladies went out with a CL statement for Valentines Day!!!





babypie said:


> You look hot!


----------



## babypie

I left the camera in the car and am too lazy to look for the car keys to go get it now, I'll have to post my V-day pic tomorrow.


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> Priiin - You are too cute!! Hope you had a great time!
> Xnplo - Hott!!!
> Im glad you ladies went out with a CL statement for Valentines Day!!!


 
I'm waiting for your pic Stinas, you always have the best outfits!


----------



## legaldiva

Fun pics!

_*xnplo*_--love the leopard patent!!
_*wantmore*_--camel simples; I'm a convert ... you look so classy & paired with the Mirage bordeaux speedy sounds like perfection!
_*priiin*_--you are so gorgeous; where did you get the dress?


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> I'm waiting for your pic Stinas, you always have the best outfits!



awww!!!  Thanks!!
I didnt go anywhere tonight  
My bf & I dont really do Valentines day.  Honestly, I hate Valentines day lol  Yes, I do still want the presents, but I just dont like the day.  I rather have him spend more on my birthday in April.  Ive had a Valentine for a long time, so its not that...just in case someone is wondering haha
BUT...I will be going out tom night or sat....maybe even both hehe...I will take pics.  Still have one from last week I have not posted yet.  I love taking pics.  
Now....which CL's to wear?? hehe
i love your pics too!!!  Post away ladies!!


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> awww!!! Thanks!!
> I didnt go anywhere tonight
> My bf & I dont really do Valentines day. Honestly, I hate Valentines day lol Yes, I do still want the presents, but I just dont like the day. I rather have him spend more on my birthday in April. Ive had a Valentine for a long time, so its not that...just in case someone is wondering haha
> BUT...I will be going out tom night or sat....maybe even both hehe...I will take pics. Still have one from last week I have not posted yet. I love taking pics.
> Now....which CL's to wear?? hehe
> i love your pics too!!! Post away ladies!!


 
We dont do usually do V-day either, it was weird going out tonight and being "one of those couples".  But I'll take any excuse to wear my CLs


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> We dont do usually do V-day either, it was weird going out tonight and being "one of those couples".  But I'll take any excuse to wear my CLs



Did you take pics??  I wannaa seee!!! 
BTW - Just noticed hot ANTI Valentines i sound hehe....im not  miserable trust me! hehe
But I do hope everyone had a great Love Day!


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> Did you take pics?? I wannaa seee!!!
> BTW - Just noticed hot ANTI Valentines i sound hehe....im not miserable trust me! hehe
> But I do hope everyone had a great Love Day!


 
Of course!  It's getting a bit addictive taking outfits pics for this thread, I always think of it when I'm getting ready now. :shame:
The camera is in the car and I cant be bothered going to get it now and trying to find the camera cable...lazy...will upload them tomorrow.


----------



## catcat

*xnplo* lovely outfit, these rolandas suit you perfectly soo sexy!

*priin* Lovely outfit so feminine and you look sooooo happy!

*wantmore* great outfit love the colorcombo, these simples are soo classy!


----------



## catcat

My outfit for today: Melting Pot Skinny Jeans, Etam Top, Max Mara jacket, Chanel sunnys and.....nude patent yoyo's 110


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *peppers! *

*Priin*, I'll say again how pretty you look!  Hope you had a great Valentine's Day.

*Cat*, you look wonderful.  The Yoyos are PERFECT on you!


----------



## peppers90

*Priin~*  you are too cute~ great pic of you and your BF

*xnplo~*  lep rolandos are super hot!! I bet your date was drooling over them~ nice outfit!

* catcat~  *as usual, tres chic!!  Love your yoyos with jeans; I never thought I could wear them with jeans!


----------



## sara999

you ladies do CL proud!


----------



## priiin

Thanks everyone 
My dress is BCBG and I'm pretty sure I bought it from Saks. 
catcat- love your outfit! The yoyos look great!


----------



## danicky

catcat  you look great! Thoese Yoyo's are just stunning.


----------



## wantmore

*danicky* - Thanks! 

*legaldiva *- Thanks! Yah know, my Mirage always take the center stage even if she's paired up with Mr. Louboutin, LOL!

*xnplo* - love those N. Prive Leopard. You look HOT! 

*Stinas* - I hate going out to dinner on V-Day, b/c no matter what time our reservation is, we always end up eating past 9 pm! I think it's the worst Hallmark Holiday for going out to eat....worse than Mother's Day. Having said that, it's my favorite "holiday," b/c DH loves it and enjoys the day and he pampers me. In short, the day becomes all about me, LOL! 

*babypie* - looking forward to your picture....

*catcat* - Thanks! It seems like you got dressed effortlessly....very chic. I just love your outfit and your shoes are TDF!!!! I want these is 85mm....wahhhhhh!


----------



## babypie

*catcat* - as usual, you're all class


----------



## babypie

Last night's outfit: *7FAMK* jeans, *DKNY* top, *Decollete*


----------



## danicky

"babypie " you look adorable. Love the Decollete's.


----------



## Cristina

Looking hot, *babypie!*


----------



## peppers90

Cocktail party tonight.....first time wearing the 110 yoyo nudies out
its about 25 degrees here so I'll  be freezin'~~


----------



## priiin

^Stunning! Have fun tonight!


----------



## babypie

Gorgeous outfit Peppers, love the chanel too


----------



## danicky

"peppers90 " nice and classy. Love it!!


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

*Peppers* _ You look great! Love the CLs


----------



## gemruby41

Wow, so many lovely outfits. 
*xnplo, catcat, babypie, & peppers*-you ladies are rockin those outfits and of course the CL's.


----------



## Kamilla850

Everyone looks so beautiful!!


----------



## catcat

Great outfit, love the top *babypie , peppers *all class very elegant...I hope you had a great time!


----------



## wantmore

*babypie* - very nice!

*peppers* - I used to not like the flesh colored shoes before, but seeing you gals rock the CL nudes and beiges, made me a convert  (hence, my recent beige purchase, LOL!)! I also have to add, that the black dress and the nude combo is .


----------



## gemruby41

Just out and about today.


----------



## priiin

Cute wedges gemruby!


----------



## shopalot

Wow everyone is looking amazing in their outfits!
I'm going to have to stop stalking this tread and post some of my own photos.

*xnplo*--your leopard patents are TDF!!

_*wantmore*_--This is such a beautiful outfit!  I love that skirt!

_*priiin*_--you and your DH look great together

*peppers -* Love the nudes!

*gemruby*- Great wedges, perfect for running errands!


----------



## wantmore

*gemruby* - you're definitely ready for Saturday....lookin' good!

*shopalot* - Thanks!


----------



## danicky

gemruby41  thoese are so cute. I bet they are comfy too.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

gemruby41 said:


> Just out and about today.


 
now gem ya know i am a sucka for CL espadrilles...


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies. 
Today the weather in Miami is perfect.  It's sunny but not hot, so I thought why not wear my Cl espadrilles.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Gemruby, love the whole outfit! The wedges are great- what would you recommend in terms of sizing for them?


----------



## gemruby41

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Gemruby, love the whole outfit! The wedges are great- what would you recommend in terms of sizing for them?


I normally wear 40.5 in CL's, but I got 40 in these. The left shoe fit perfectly, but I had to use a heel grip on the right one.  This happens with all my shoes because my right foot is slightly smaller than the left one.


----------



## Cristina

Looking gorgeous, *Peppers and Gemruby!*


----------



## Stinas

catcat said:


> My outfit for today: Melting Pot Skinny Jeans, Etam Top, Max Mara jacket, Chanel sunnys and.....nude patent yoyo's 110​


Very pretty!!
I cant wait to wear mine next weekend!


wantmore said:


> *Stinas* - I hate going out to dinner on V-Day, b/c no matter what time our reservation is, we always end up eating past 9 pm! I think it's the worst Hallmark Holiday for going out to eat....worse than Mother's Day. Having said that, it's my favorite "holiday," b/c DH loves it and enjoys the day and he pampers me. In short, the day becomes all about me, LOL!


Lucky you!!!  It is a Hallmark holiday.  Its always great when its all about us! haha


babypie said:


> Last night's outfit: *7FAMK* jeans, *DKNY* top, *Decollete*


You look great baby!!!
I gave my camera to my mother this weekend for her trip to Texas, so i could not take pics of my fri night outfit. 


peppers90 said:


> Cocktail party tonight.....first time wearing the 110 yoyo nudies out
> its about 25 degrees here so I'll be freezin'~~


I loveee the black dress with the nudes!!!  You look great!



gemruby41 said:


> Just out and about today.


oooo..these are cute!!! Perfect for every day!


----------



## catcat

*gemruby* those espandrilles are really nice, great for nice weather


----------



## peppers90

*Gemruby~*  I like your summery outfit.  Those wedges go perfect with jeans!!


----------



## peppers90

The (in)famous tiger patent boots!


----------



## shopalot

*Peppers90*  Those boots are HOT!  They look amazing on you and what a great outfit to pair them with!


----------



## catcat

*peppers *great outfit love that Bal first too,very stylish, from elegant and classy to rochn'roll everything suits you!


----------



## gemruby41

Peppers, you are rockin' it from head to toe!!!


----------



## Edrine

peppers90 said:


> The (in)famous tiger patent boots!


 

smokin'!!


----------



## Zophie

Peppers90, those boots are hot!  so is the whole outfit.


----------



## LavenderIce

Yes, the boots tucked in the jeans of an all black outfit works!  Peppers your outfits are on point!


----------



## fmd914

Peppers - the boots look great with that outfit.  The necklace is perfect.  Picks up the color of the boots and keep the outfit from just being boots with black !!!!!!


----------



## wantmore

*peppers* - you look sizzling HOT!


----------



## ashakes

Everyone looks so great.

Peppers I love the nude yoyos with a LBD!

Gem, those wedges looks so cute and comfy and are definitely perfect for Miami!

Priiin, you and your date look too cute!

Catcat, classy as always.


----------



## Cristina

*Peppers,* your outfits are always rockin'!   You look fabulous.


----------



## ashakes

Ok, I wasn't able to get a pic of myself last night, but I took a pic of the outfit at least.  Purse is not pictured, but I took my Chanel black caviar clutch.

Shoes are the pewter leather lady gres.


----------



## wantmore

*ashakes* - what a perfect combo!


----------



## cfellis522

peppers90 said:


> The (in)famous tiger patent boots!


 

Peppers!  Love the boots!  I just got these myself.  I am trying to find just the right outfit and you have given me some ideas now!  Great look!!!!


----------



## danicky

peppers90  thoese boots are hot! Girl, you have a great body!! 

ashakes  love your outfit. I can't wait for the weather to get warmer. It's soooooooo cold in NYC...


----------



## Lynn12

ashakes said:


> Ok, I wasn't able to get a pic of myself last night, but I took a pic of the outfit at least. Purse is not pictured, but I took my Chanel black caviar clutch.
> 
> Shoes are the pewter leather lady gres.


 
Asha, the outfit is perfect!  Love the pewter Lady Gres with that dress.


----------



## Zophie

wantmore said:


> *ashakes* - what a perfect combo!


  I agree!  Of course I love the CLs but I also adore that dress!


----------



## catcat

ashakes said:


> Ok, I wasn't able to get a pic of myself last night, but I took a pic of the outfit at least. Purse is not pictured, but I took my Chanel black caviar clutch.
> 
> Shoes are the pewter leather lady gres.


 
Whow *asha *what a beautiful combo I love it, classy and understated with a little edge, great taste!


----------



## Cristina

Beautiful outfit, *asha.*  You must take more action pictures! 



Tory Burch top
Lilly Pulitzer pants
CL Tiburon espadrilles
LV Ursula GM sunglasses
LV Damier Azur Speedy 30


----------



## shopalot

asha - perfect outfit!  Love the dress and the Lady Gres!!

Cristina - you look perfect and polished as always!  I love your TB top!


----------



## fmd914

Christina - Your outfit is so cute.  Though I must say, I am jealous that you and gemruby are able to wear such cute outfits while I was blinded by snow this morning on the drive to work!!!!!


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *shopalot and fmd!* 

Yes, an advantage of living in a warm climate is the fact that I can wear sleeveless tops pretty much year 'round.  However, I consider cold anything below 70 degrees, so whenever I travel to colder climates, I'm always freezing   And sometimes it gets way too hot here.  If it was about 75 degrees throughout the entire year, it would be perfect!


----------



## FanAddict

Okay here is my first outfit for the CL thread! I modeled something for the Chanel board so I figured what the hell, I'll put my Valentine's Day outfit back on 

I lightened it up a ton so sorry if it looks so stark...

The played-out Black Halo Jackie O dress in black, with nude crepe/black lace VPs  I carried my Chanel timeless clutch in black caviar, too!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

^^ FanAddict,

That is a gorgeous outfit! Gorgeous! Those CLs look amazing!


----------



## Cristina

Wow, *FanAddict!*  Hot stuff   You look stunning.


----------



## gemruby41

*Asha, Christina, & FanAddict*-your outfits are amaaaazing!!!


----------



## catcat

FanAddict said:


> Okay here is my first outfit for the CL thread! I modeled something for the Chanel board so I figured what the hell, I'll put my Valentine's Day outfit back on
> 
> I lightened it up a ton so sorry if it looks so stark...
> 
> The played-out Black Halo Jackie O dress in black, with nude crepe/black lace VPs  I carried my Chanel timeless clutch in black caviar, too!


 

Yes absolutely stunning, a beautiful silhouette and those VP's are tdf !


----------



## danicky

Christina, love the outfit. It's so summery!!! I can't wait for warm weather....


*FanAddict*  love the VP's. You have a great body. Love the dress.


----------



## Edrine

FanAddict said:


> Okay here is my first outfit for the CL thread! I modeled something for the Chanel board so I figured what the hell, I'll put my Valentine's Day outfit back on
> 
> I lightened it up a ton so sorry if it looks so stark...
> 
> The played-out Black Halo Jackie O dress in black, with nude crepe/black lace VPs  I carried my Chanel timeless clutch in black caviar, too!


 
gorgeous!!


----------



## wantmore

*Cristina* - you look good as always! You made me want to wear sleeveless...Yeah, I'm freezing already too when it gets below 70 degrees. I would love it to be 65 - 95 degrees year round.

*FanAddict* - Damn girl, you look HOT! I thought your shoes were python V. Prive, until I read your description.


----------



## priiin

FanAddict- The dress and shoes go really well together! 
Cristina- Love your shirt!
Asha- Your dress is really beautiful!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Asha - gorgeous outfit!!!
Cristina - cute!
FanAddict -


----------



## catcat

Just saw your outfit *Christina* I love that top I can't wait to wear summery clothes again.


----------



## Zophie

Here is my outfit today which I hardly got to wear since my job for today canceled.  I have the hardest time taking pics of myself so my shoes don't really show well, but it's the Piafs I just got with an Ann Taylor suit.


----------



## sara999

cristina i'm so jealous! it's been hovering in the 20s here. brrrrr


zophie & fanaddict you two both are looking great! (you too cristina but since you are warm and toasty i'm slightly jealous s you only look okay in comparison )


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

cris, i spy CL espadrilles...dont ya just love living in Fl


----------



## wantmore

*Zophie* - nice outfit, very professional!


----------



## Chins4

FanAddict - you look soooo hot :okay:

Asha - I love that dress/Lady Gres combo, grey shoes instead of black makes such a difference 

You guys make me so jealous - I wish I could carry off those outfits. Must try go back to the gym.....but when it's that or another glass of wine I always take the soft option


----------



## Lynn12

Saturday night date with BF in my new brown suede Castillanas that arrived that morning.  My wonderful SA at NM went on a scavenger hunt to find them in my size.....on sale for 1/2 off - from $950 to $475.  I LOVE THESE SHOES, and I they are my new favorite CL.  (I think I say that everytime I get a new pair - HA)


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *Gemruby, danicky, wantmore, priin, oo, catcat, sara and DeeDee* 

*Zophie,* very nice outfit!  You look super snazzy


----------



## hlfinn

you look AMAZING lynn! omg, the dress, the shoes, the belt! everything!!

such a cute outfit christina! i swear sometimes i think we have the exact same taste. in designers at least. lol!

fan- fabby valentine's day outfit! the shoes and dress are killer!

zophie- great look! the suit looks great on you!


----------



## panrixx

Lynn12 said:


> Saturday night date with BF in my new brown suede Castillanas that arrived that morning. My wonderful SA at NM went on a scavenger hunt to find them in my size.....on sale for 1/2 off - from $950 to $475. I LOVE THESE SHOES, and I they are my new favorite CL. (I think I say that everytime I get a new pair - HA)


Great outfit, great shoes, lucky BF


----------



## priiin

Lynn- The outfit is amazing!!! You look great.


----------



## Edrine

Lynn12 said:


> Saturday night date with BF in my new brown suede Castillanas that arrived that morning. My wonderful SA at NM went on a scavenger hunt to find them in my size.....on sale for 1/2 off - from $950 to $475. I LOVE THESE SHOES, and I they are my new favorite CL. (I think I say that everytime I get a new pair - HA)


 
lynn, love the castillianas!!lovely outfit too!!



Zophie said:


> Here is my outfit today which I hardly got to wear since my job for today canceled. I have the hardest time taking pics of myself so my shoes don't really show well, but it's the Piafs I just got with an Ann Taylor suit.


 
that's a sharp work outfit Zophie!!



Cristina said:


> Beautiful outfit, *asha.* You must take more action pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch top
> Lilly Pulitzer pants
> CL Tiburon espadrilles
> LV Ursula GM sunglasses
> LV Damier Azur Speedy 30
> 
> 
> View attachment 361928


 


Cristina said:


> Wow, *FanAddict!* Hot stuff  You look stunning.


 
Cristina, lovely outfit!you got me all excited about summer!!can't wait for the summer shoe sales


----------



## Zophie

Beautiful outfit, Lynn12.  You have such a nice figure too!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

zophie and lynn, you both look gorgeous!


----------



## Kamilla850

zophie and lynn - you both look amazing!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn!!!  You look sooo pretty!!!


----------



## FanAddict

Thanks *LaDoctorFutura*, *Cristina* , *sara999*,* gemruby41*, *catcat*, *danicky*, *Edrine*, *wantmore* (teehee girl! ), sweet *priiin*-cessa, *oo!*, *sara*, *Chins4* (aww shucks), and *hlfinn*!

Cristina you make me jealous of your summery outfit - that's easily 5 months away for me...
*
Zophie* you look great - I love seeing work clothes too, gives me good ideas!

*Lynn12* you look aaammmaaaaaaazzzziinnngggg. YOU are a hottie!


----------



## danicky

Lynn12 said:


> Saturday night date with BF in my new brown suede Castillanas that arrived that morning. My wonderful SA at NM went on a scavenger hunt to find them in my size.....on sale for 1/2 off - from $950 to $475. I LOVE THESE SHOES, and I they are my new favorite CL. (I think I say that everytime I get a new pair - HA)


 
Lynn, you look amazing, like always. I just love your style.


----------



## danicky

Zophie, looking good!!


----------



## cjy

Zophie! Sharpe suit!! Stay out of the park!!!


----------



## babypie

*FanAddict* - you look amazing!  Those VPs go perfectly!


----------



## babypie

OMG Lynn! You are my fashion idol!


----------



## shopalot

*zophie & fanaddict *- You both are looking stunning!

*Lynn-* I love your outfit, your belt is stunning!  I love your new Castillanas as well, how did you find the sizing?


----------



## Lynn12

shopalot said:


> *zophie & fanaddict *- You both are looking stunning!
> 
> *Lynn-* I love your outfit, your belt is stunning! I love your new Castillanas as well, how did you find the sizing?


 
They are my usual VP size.  I might put a heel pad in to make sure it doesn't stretch and then flop off.  I could have gone down a half size, but my foot is a little wide at the ball of the foot, so I usually need extra room.  I have heard that the d'orsay styles run a little larger than standard VP and NPs.

*THANK YOU SO MUCH for your kind compliments!!!*  Everyone's outfits are so unique and different.  I love it and it is so nice to see how everyone chooses different looks to put together.  CLs make our outfits amazing without much effort on our part.  I wore that dress and belt with a pair of brown boots in the fall and it looked "ordinary".  Not anymore with the CLs!!!


----------



## Lynn12

Cristina - LOVE your outfit!!!  PERFECT.  Great bag by the way....
Zophie - Too bad work was cancelled because you look so sharp!
FanAddict - The VPs look awesome!!!!!  Love them.

I love this thread because none of my friends wear CLs so I can talk about how I work my outfits around my shoes now.  It is really a fun new game to go "shopping" in my closet to see what matches, accents, compliments, the CLs.  I don't want to wear pants as much anymore because it covers my shoes!!!

I had to laugh because right now I am in my sweat pants, turtleneck, and my red patent rolandos with socks on trying to stretch the toe box out.  I considered taking a pic of this CL outfit because we all have done it!  Had to take the Rolandos off because they made my foot numb.  I started to think that they are easy to walk in, but then I got shooting pains down my foot.  ARRRGGGHHH.


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

^ Haha that made me laugh!  I would Love to see the sweat pants outfit on the thread.... It would be all too familiar!


----------



## Lynn12

Luv*Mulberry said:


> ^ Haha that made me laugh! I would Love to see the sweat pants outfit on the thread.... It would be all too familiar!


 
OK, here you go.....what do you think Monsieur Louboutin would think of this CL outfit?!?
At least my sweat pants match my Rolandos!!!    I'm tired and my feet are numb.....time for bed.


----------



## danicky

Lynn12 said:


> OK, here you go.....what do you think Monsieur Louboutin would think of this CL outfit?!?
> At least my sweat pants match my Rolandos!!!  I'm tired and my feet are numb.....time for bed.


 
LOL, you look so cute. The Rolando's look awesome, even with the PJ's.


----------



## bebegirl214

Lynn12 said:


> OK, here you go.....what do you think Monsieur Louboutin would think of this CL outfit?!?
> At least my sweat pants match my Rolandos!!!  I'm tired and my feet are numb.....time for bed.


 
Very cute! Especially with the pink socks...


----------



## Edrine

Lynn12 said:


> OK, here you go.....what do you think Monsieur Louboutin would think of this CL outfit?!?
> At least my sweat pants match my Rolandos!!!  I'm tired and my feet are numb.....time for bed.


 

Lynn, you are too cute!!love the pink socks i wear mine before going to sleep..i'm an insomniac so i keep my cl's on for a while


----------



## legaldiva

Lynn, zophie, peppers, Christina--_*EVERYONE*_ looks so fab!

This is the first thread I open each morning; keep 'em comin'!!!


----------



## catcat

*Zophie* great professional outfit, are the piafs comfy ?
*lynn *I prefer the second outfit, lol, so runawayish .... no seriuously I think I need to find those wine rolandos  but I fear I would be unable to walk in them hmmm.
The castillanans look mega hot on you what a beautiful shoe!
*edrine* I love to see these you too match pyjamas and CL's , lol, whow!


----------



## legaldiva

Lynn, zophie, peppers, Christina--_*EVERYONE*_ looks so fab!

This is the first thread I open each morning; keep 'em comin'!!!


----------



## fashionispoison

cuteee!!


----------



## shopalot

Lynn12 said:


> OK, here you go.....what do you think Monsieur Louboutin would think of this CL outfit?!?
> At least my sweat pants match my Rolandos!!!  I'm tired and my feet are numb.....time for bed.


 
Lynn what a great shot! You would make the perfect CL model!  The pink socks ROCK!!!LOL


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *hlfinn, Edrine, FanAddict and Lynn* 

LOL the pajama pictures are adorable!  Great photos, ladies.


----------



## gemruby41

*Lynn* and *Edrine*, you have made my morning 
You ladies have taken dress down to a whole new level and made it look extremely HOT!!


----------



## toiletduck

wow, great outfits!!  i'm even loving the jammies pic


----------



## FanAddict

Lynn that is hilarious! And absolutely so true...

Zophie inspired me today to take a work outfit shot. Here are my New Simple Cortas in black patent (honest it is - you can see the red sole on the stiletto ) and a Prada suit, Club Monaco tank.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

The pajamas pics are fabulous! I do the exact same thing- it's nice to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## ashakes

Fanaddict, you look amazing! Your hubby must have had a hard time concentrating on dinner when you wore that oufit!  LOL  And, your look so chic in the suit!

Lynn12, OMG I about fell out of my chair just now.  You are too funny!  And, your outfit w/ the castillanas is HOT!!!

Christina, gorgeous as usual. 

Thanks ladies for the compliment on the outfit.  I need to remember to take more action shots.  Only so much fits in my evening bags though.


----------



## compulsivepurse

Lynn, your shots are fantastic!! You look great in your CLs! 

Peppers, ashakes, fanaddict & cfellis522, you look fantastic as well!!  I love seeing everyone's shoes actually on!!


----------



## Lynn12

Edrine said:


> Lynn, you are too cute!!love the pink socks i wear mine before going to sleep..i'm an insomniac so i keep my cl's on for a while


 
Edrine - I love your PJs.  We are too funny!!



FanAddict said:


> Lynn that is hilarious! And absolutely so true...
> 
> Zophie inspired me today to take a work outfit shot. Here are my New Simple Cortas in black patent (honest it is - you can see the red sole on the stiletto ) and a Prada suit, Club Monaco tank.


 
Fan - Your outfit looks fantastic (like your name!).  Your Prada suit is so sharp.  

I have been considering getting the new Simple Cortas in black patent too and seeing them on you make me want to pull the trigger.  Are they comfortable?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lynn...love it


----------



## FanAddict

Lynn12 said:


> I have been considering getting the new Simple Cortas in black patent too and seeing them on you make me want to pull the trigger.  Are they comfortable?



I find them very comfortable thanks to the platform - very skinny heel though, makes me worried that my clumsy arse will trip and cause one to snap off 

Thanks *asha*and *compulsivepurse*!


----------



## toiletduck

FanAddict, you're SMOKIN'!!


----------



## gemruby41

You are one hot lady FanAddict!!!


----------



## danicky

Edrine said:


> Lynn, you are too cute!!love the pink socks i wear mine before going to sleep..i'm an insomniac so i keep my cl's on for a while


 
That is way tooooooo cute!!! He, he.


----------



## danicky

FanAddict said:


> Lynn that is hilarious! And absolutely so true...
> 
> Zophie inspired me today to take a work outfit shot. Here are my New Simple Cortas in black patent (honest it is - you can see the red sole on the stiletto ) and a Prada suit, Club Monaco tank.


 
Love the Prada suit. That is one HOT outfit! Looking great!!


----------



## FanAddict

*toiletduck*, *gemruby41*, and *danicky*, you ladies make me blush :shame: thanks so much for the kind compliments!


----------



## priiin

Love the Prada suit, FanAddict!

Lynn- You are too funny!


----------



## Zophie

FanAddict said:


> Lynn that is hilarious! And absolutely so true...
> 
> Zophie inspired me today to take a work outfit shot. Here are my New Simple Cortas in black patent (honest it is - you can see the red sole on the stiletto ) and a Prada suit, Club Monaco tank.


 

Oooh, hot work outfit!  I was going to take a pic today and I forgot.  And I actually wore red, which is unusual for me.


----------



## Zophie

Luv*Mulberry said:


> ^ Haha that made me laugh! I would Love to see the sweat pants outfit on the thread.... It would be all too familiar!


 

OMG, I was thinking about doing that.  I just got some VPs in the mail, so I might model them with my track suit.


----------



## Stinas

Lynn - LOL  I might have to do this with my Som 1's!  Now Ill remember to take a pic for you! hehehe
Edrine- Love the PJ's!!!


----------



## Zophie

Allrighty, here's my super sexy rockstar supermodel outfit!  A tracksuit with Very Prives.  And notice the first pic how lovely I am with my panties showing in the back, my belly poking out, and a dead plant on the mantle, and the various other crap on the floor.  I really should get in the car and go to Taco Bell now!


----------



## canismajor

LOL!  That's cute...   Somehow, your pics motivate me to exercise!



Zophie said:


> Allrighty, here's my super sexy rockstar supermodel outfit!  A tracksuit with Very Prives.  And notice the first pic how lovely I am with my panties showing in the back, my belly poking out, and a dead plant on the mantle, and the various other crap on the floor.  I really should get in the car and go to Taco Bell now!


----------



## priiin

Zophie, you are so cute! Taco Bell is reserved for special occasions like Valentine's Day though!


----------



## legaldiva

_*zophie*_--are those black kid or patent leather?  You guys are all so cute!

_*Fan*_--love that prada suit ... is it a recent purchase?  What city are you in (I'll be in the Netherlands in May and suit shopping for sure)?


----------



## Zophie

legaldiva, they are actually dark brown kid.


----------



## catcat

*Fan *your outfit is stunning , classic and professional!

*Zophie *You guys really crack me up, congrats to the new VP's now I need to get a tracksuit to be able to join the party...


----------



## sara999

looking good ladies, esp the jammies pictures!!!


----------



## legaldiva

_*Zophie*_--brown kid leather?  Sounds good enough to eat!


----------



## Cristina

*FanAddict*, you look fantastic!  Gorgeous suit.

*Zophie,* you look adorable!   I definitely think you should hit Taco Bell


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

zophie...sexy


----------



## FanAddict

Ugh I don't know where my response just went! I'll start over

*Zophie* you crack me up, completely. I don't own a track suit but when I'm "pretreating" my new shoes I'm usually in my VS flannel PJs and some old thick ratty socks 

Thanks *legaldiva*, *catcat*, and *Cristina*! The suit is Fall '07 from Saks - I couldn't pass up the 70% off sale they had after Christmas!


----------



## Zophie

legaldiva said:


> _*Zophie*_--brown kid leather? Sounds good enough to eat!


 

Yeah, that's what I said when I saw them in Saks.  I hadn't seen them in that color before but when I saw them I was like


----------



## gemruby41

:coolpics: *Zophie*


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

LOVE the Pj pics !!!!


----------



## Stinas

lol Zophie


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> Allrighty, here's my super sexy rockstar supermodel outfit! A tracksuit with Very Prives. And notice the first pic how lovely I am with my panties showing in the back, my belly poking out, and a dead plant on the mantle, and the various other crap on the floor. I really should get in the car and go to Taco Bell now!


 But Zophie!! Where is the pup???? Have not seen that baby in ANY photos lately!!


----------



## cjy

Zophie, go all out and hit KFC!


----------



## danicky

Zophie, you are tooo cute.


----------



## shopalot

Zophie excellent pic! LOL


----------



## Zophie

My picture attempts pretty much failed today.  I don't know why so many of my pics come out blurry and grainy.  I can't seem to use a simple digital camera very well. You can hardly see my shoes at all even after I lightened the picture up.  My dog got in this pic though so I had to post it.

I'm wearing the new La Donna Mary Janes that I just got, a brown Ann Taylor suit, and a Jimmy Choo bag.


----------



## cjy

Zophie you are just too cute for words!!! Oh, I ordered the Piafs!! tell me what you think of yours!!! Thanks for the pup pic, was having withdrawals!


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> Zophie you are just too cute for words!!! Oh, I ordered the Piafs!! tell me what you think of yours!!! Thanks for the pup pic, was having withdrawals!


 

Thanks!  I'm dying to see what your Piafs look like on you.  I like mine but my feet sort of want to step out of them since they are a little too big.  I haven't had that trouble with the La Donnas but the Piafs I do.  I'm wondering if a heel pad might help.  I tried a whole gel pad on the whole shoe and it didn't help.


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> Thanks! I'm dying to see what your Piafs look like on you. I like mine but my feet sort of want to step out of them since they are a little too big. I haven't had that trouble with the La Donnas but the Piafs I do. I'm wondering if a heel pad might help. I tried a whole gel pad on the whole shoe and it didn't help.


What size did you get? I got my CL size,38. Do you feel they run big?


----------



## Zophie

I got 35.5, which is my regular size in everything, including CLs.  I really haven't needed to size up in CLs, though I did buy boots in a 36.  But then I put a pad because they were a little too roomy.


----------



## legaldiva

^Woah!  Tiny feet.  Love the pics--I miss wearing suits!


----------



## Lynn12

Zophie-  You are so funny with your "critique" of your pic.  I love the track suit and your beautiful brown VPs!!!  I would love to have that shoe.  Your work outfit looks really sharp!  Nice bag.


----------



## chances88

I haven't been in this thread for a minute, everyone looks fabulous or extra comfy LOL! Some really great outfits and just lovely shoes!


----------



## catcat

*Zophie* very smart, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ashakes

Zophie, too cute!


----------



## FanAddict

Okay I'm just having too much fun this week. I'm sure I'll get tired of posting random outfits eventually 

But I'm wearing my baby out today so I thought I'd take a pic of it! I had to lighten the pic up a ton again - dark clothes just don't photograph well.

Juicy charcoal grey cardigan, navy silk dress underneath (can't see it at all), navy tights, chocolate Simples, and my '08 Chanel navy reissue


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Great outfit FanAddict! Love the Chanel and of course the CLs!


----------



## shopalot

FanAddict - You look amazing!  This is such a great outfit!


----------



## Cristina

Beautiful, *FanAddict!*  You really know how to put an outfit together.


----------



## catcat

Beautiful outfit, you look very classy...just love the Chanel


----------



## gingerfarm

fanaddict, love your outfit.  nice cardigan too!!


----------



## danicky

FanAddict  very nice outfit. You are one elegant lady.


----------



## FanAddict

Oh my gosh you guys are good for my psyche! Thanks *MPA*, *shopalot*, *Cristina*, *catcat*, *gingerfarm*, and *danicky*! I have to tell you that my style has improved significantly since being on tPF - seeing the outfit threads here, in the clothing forum, and in the Chanel forum has been a huge inspiration to me. So I have you to thank!


----------



## Stinas

FanAddict- I love how you put chocolate simples with the grey outfit.  I like it!  Good idea, I just got those simples and now im thinking of a lot more outfits to put together!
You look great!  Love love love the Chanel.  I really need to get myself one!


----------



## cjy

FanAddict you look fab!!!!


----------



## priiin

Cute FanAddict! Your reissue is stunning.


----------



## LavenderIce

I celebrated my birthday with a quick two day trip to Vegas and decided that I did not want to pack a whole lot, so I only brought my nude patent Very Prives. My first outfit is my navy Black Halo Jackie O dress, Chanel wallet clutch and the nude VPs. I did not take a picture that night, but here it is in my bathroom:








I wanted to wear this black one shouldered Rachel Pally dress with blue suede declics but I still have alterations that need to be made:







On my second night out I wore my black highwaisted bootcut Not Your Daughter's Jeans and black and white basic crew shirt from Express along with my black Chanel clutch. They are a petite length but are still to long on me--you can barely see my VPs:






My sister caught me taking this picture and she said, "You're gonna put that on the forum, aren't you?"


----------



## priiin

^Cute! Of course you must share with us!!!


----------



## dknigh21

LavenderIce - You look great. So classy. And I'm really loving the nude VPs.


----------



## canismajor

Very classy, *LavenderIce*... 
(Btw, cute tub mat... ush


----------



## My Purse Addiction

LavenderIce, all the outfits look great on you! What a smart way to pack less- bring a hot, versatile shoe! Love it!


----------



## shopalot

Excellent pics LavenderIce!
I love your Black Halo dress, and the nude vps aren't bad either!


----------



## danicky

LavenderIce  you look great!! Love the nude VP's. Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce said:


> My sister caught me taking this picture and she said, "You're gonna put that on the forum, aren't you?"


 

luckily nobody's caught me taking pictures of myself yet!  Love your outfits.  I have the same problem with petite pants.  Even though they are petites, sometimes they are still too long.


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce  - LOVE all the outfits!!!  you look great!  Happy Birthday!


Zophie said:


> luckily nobody's caught me taking pictures of myself yet! Love your outfits. I have the same problem with petite pants. Even though they are petites, sometimes they are still too long.


I actually had my mother take pics for me before I went out a couple times.  She just laughs and takes them...never asks why.  
For me petite pants are a tad bit short, short pants are only good with flats and regular pants are too long.  Go figure...im weird.  Im 5'3, tiny waist and big butt & theighs..haha....always had a problem with pants.  oh well lol


----------



## Zophie

Stinas, I have the problem with the big butt and thighs and skinny legs going on.  If I wear things that aren't cut right I look like some kind of human oddity.  And I always have to buy my pants a bigger size because up top I'm not nearly as blessed.  I wish they made petites in Petite 1, 2, and 3 or something like they do men's clothing in XL, XXL, XXXL, etc.


----------



## Stinas

Zophie said:


> Stinas, I have the problem with the big butt and thighs and skinny legs going on.  If I wear things that aren't cut right I look like some kind of human oddity.  And I always have to buy my pants a bigger size because up top I'm not nearly as blessed.  I wish they made petites in Petite 1, 2, and 3 or something like they do men's clothing in XL, XXL, XXXL, etc.



Very true.  I dont know why they dont have all the sizes and cuts we need.  There should be different sections---big butts this way---skinny legs this way---round all around this way---etc.  The world would be a better place lol


----------



## cjy

Stinas said:


> Very true. I dont know why they dont have all the sizes and cuts we need. There should be different sections---big butts this way---skinny legs this way---round all around this way---etc. The world would be a better place lol


I hate shopping for pants! I am 5'1". I did just find a pair at Talbots that fit well! I was pretty jazzed!


----------



## legaldiva

Stinas--my photog (when I'm home) is my BF.  Typical converstaion:

Me:  will you take a picture of my outfit?
Him: Back to work am I?

Sometimes he'll really tease me and tell me to "work it" or "make love to the camera" and I'm always like, "take the damn picture!"

LOL


----------



## cfellis522

You all are just way to funny!  When my hubby and I went out the other night, he gave me heck about taking the pictures of my outfit and boots.  He was like, "you all post pics of yourself and do what???"  

Too funny!

As far as the pants go, I am similar to Stinas as well in length.  Petites only work with flats, etc.  Regulars have to be chopped off with heels!  I am so glad my MIL is good with a sewing machine!  I got really luccky when I married Scott!!!    Plus, he enables me to buy these shoes!  Gotta love that!


----------



## cfellis522

LavenderIce said:


> I celebrated my birthday with a quick two day trip to Vegas and decided that I did not want to pack a whole lot, so I only brought my nude patent Very Prives. My first outfit is my navy Black Halo Jackie O dress, Chanel wallet clutch and the nude VPs. I did not take a picture that night, but here it is in my bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to wear this black one shouldered Rachel Pally dress with blue suede declics but I still have alterations that need to be made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my second night out I wore my black highwaisted bootcut Not Your Daughter's Jeans and black and white basic crew shirt from Express along with my black Chanel clutch. They are a petite length but are still to long on me--you can barely see my VPs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister caught me taking this picture and she said, "You're gonna put that on the forum, aren't you?"


 
LavenderIce, 
Great outfits!  Love the nude VPs. I want them!!! I just need to find them in a 38!  And to your sister, I am sure you just said "of course I am!!!".

Caroline


----------



## gemruby41

*LavenderIce*-great outfits!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks ladies!  I wanted my sister to take a pic on the first night out, but she was taking too long and I got impatient.  The next night I just took it myself.  I live alone so when I want to take pictures I have to go to the bathroom where I have a full length mirror.  If I had someone as my photographer I can do more action shots rather than the same pose.

The way we take pics to put here shows how women really do dress for other women.


----------



## danicky

legaldiva said:


> Stinas--my photog (when I'm home) is my BF. Typical converstaion:
> 
> Me: will you take a picture of my outfit?
> Him: Back to work am I?
> 
> Sometimes he'll really tease me and tell me to "work it" or "make love to the camera" and I'm always like, "take the damn picture!"
> 
> LOL


 

LOL, that is tooo funny!!!


----------



## cjy

Legal Diva that is so funny! Work it for him! Ha ha! At least he does it!!


----------



## cjy

Lavender you always look so sharpe! Love the nudes on you!!


----------



## wantmore

*LavenderIce* - Great outfits! Happy Birthday!

Here's me this past Tuesday (I think):
Some random Top - Turtle neck, sleeveless and with brown, tan, white, black stripes
Forever 21 black pencil skirt
Vince Cashmere sweater/wrap (you can wear it different ways)
Beige Simple 85 (love this color) --> I'll wear different CL for my next post, LOL!


----------



## canismajor

Nice, versatile outfit & pretty simples...


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> The way we take pics to put here shows how women really do dress for other women.


 
I've often though this too...


----------



## naturale

Here are my first pair of CLs....finally!

Also...anybody that owns this pair...do you think they would get comfortable the more  I wear them...they killed my feet the first time I wore them.


----------



## priiin

Naturale, you look great!! Those jeans look amazing on you too, and of course the CLs too!

wantmore- I like the wrap, it looks really comfy. I have a Burberry wrap like that and I bring it with me on the plane because it's so comfy to wear and it's warm like a blanket!


----------



## gemruby41

*Wantmore*-you look awesome!!  I like how you showed us the wrap worn different ways.
*Naturale*-Welcome to the CL family.  They look great with the jeans.


----------



## naturale

priiin said:


> Naturale, you look great!! Those jeans look amazing on you too, and of course the CLs too!
> 
> wantmore- I like the wrap, it looks really comfy. I have a Burberry wrap like that and I bring it with me on the plane because it's so comfy to wear and it's warm like a blanket!



Thank you!


----------



## naturale

gemruby41 said:


> *Wantmore*-you look awesome!!  I like how you showed us the wrap worn different ways.
> *Naturale*-Welcome to the CL family.  They look great with the jeans.




Thank you!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Naturale*- welcome to the CL club! Love your outfit! Your CLs will definitely get more comfortable with time- you just have to break them in first. Try wearing socks with them to stretch them out!


----------



## FanAddict

oooh *LavenderIce* - happy birthday (belated!) and can I just tell you how much I love  your Jacki O with your nude VPs???? That is the exact same outfit that I wanted to wear for Valentine's Day...but obviously, I don't have the nudes yet 

*wantmore*, I love your wrap! Great outfit!

*naturale*, welcome - and good luck, we're a huge bunch of enablers here!


----------



## shopalot

Wantmore - Excellent outfit! I love your top!

Natuarale, your outfit is perfect with your CL's!  Welcome.


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> I hate shopping for pants! I am 5'1". I did just find a pair at Talbots that fit well! I was pretty jazzed!


 
Hmmm, I haven't been to Talbots in a while, but maybe I should soon.  I'm 5'0" and so far one of the best petities I've found is Ann Taylor.  Most of my work wardrobe is from there.



LavenderIce said:


> Thanks ladies! I wanted my sister to take a pic on the first night out, but she was taking too long and I got impatient. The next night I just took it myself. I live alone so when I want to take pictures I have to go to the bathroom where I have a full length mirror. If I had someone as my photographer I can do more action shots rather than the same pose.
> 
> The way we take pics to put here shows how women really do dress for other women.


 
I take my own pics too because I also live alone.  And I can't think of anyone who would take a pic and not laugh if I asked.  I guess it is true women dress for other women because if men are online checking out pictures of what women are wearing it's usually next to nothing!



wantmore said:


> *LavenderIce* - Great outfits! Happy Birthday!
> 
> Here's me this past Tuesday (I think):
> Some random Top - Turtle neck, sleeveless and with brown, tan, white, black stripes
> Forever 21 black pencil skirt
> Vince Cashmere sweater/wrap (you can wear it different ways)
> Beige Simple 85 (love this color) --> I'll wear different CL for my next post, LOL!


 
What a pretty outfit!  I love to see all the different ways everyone matches things up.



naturale said:


> Here are my first pair of CLs....finally!
> 
> Also...anybody that owns this pair...do you think they would get comfortable the more I wear them...they killed my feet the first time I wore them.


 

I don't own those so I don't have an answer to your question but I just want to say that outfit is smokin' hot!  Could you put pads in them to soften the blow when you walk?


----------



## lorrmich

I love the modeling pictures.  You all look fabulous!  
Naturale, what style shoe is that?  They look fab, but i am a newbie and could benefit from a little hint.  TIA


----------



## Stinas

cfellis522 said:


> You all are just way to funny! When my hubby and I went out the other night, he gave me heck about taking the pictures of my outfit and boots. He was like, "you all post pics of yourself and do what???"
> 
> Too funny!
> 
> As far as the pants go, I am similar to Stinas as well in length. Petites only work with flats, etc. Regulars have to be chopped off with heels! I am so glad my MIL is good with a sewing machine! I got really luccky when I married Scott!!!  Plus, he enables me to buy these shoes! Gotta love that!


lol!!!  At least he takes them!  Lately my mother has been taking them.  She does not ask me why, but when I say its ok to cut my head off she just looks at me weird.  I say "ma, I need to show my shoe ladies my outfit" haha  she just laughs and goes "how do you use this stupid thing, I dont care what you say, I like film better" haha  She is not too tech savvy.  She is only 48 & modern, but just cant adjust to digital cameras for some reason.  


legaldiva said:


> Stinas--my photog (when I'm home) is my BF. Typical converstaion:
> 
> Me: will you take a picture of my outfit?
> Him: Back to work am I?
> 
> Sometimes he'll really tease me and tell me to "work it" or "make love to the camera" and I'm always like, "take the damn picture!"
> 
> LOL


LOL  They just dont understand that we dont want to play games when we need important things done 


naturale said:


> Here are my first pair of CLs....finally!
> 
> Also...anybody that owns this pair...do you think they would get comfortable the more I wear them...they killed my feet the first time I wore them.


Welcome to the CL addiction!  
Your feet will kill you in those Decolletes for a while, but once they open up and you get used to them, they are AMAZING!  One of my favorites.  They actually are now one of my comfy CL's.  They need a couple wears in order to "break in". 
They look great on you, so just suck it up and take the pain.  Not all CL's are like this.


lorrmich said:


> I love the modeling pictures. You all look fabulous!
> Naturale, what style shoe is that? They look fab, but i am a newbie and could benefit from a little hint. TIA


Decollete


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

*Naturale*: Love it! You look Great!

*Wantmore*: Now I want simples!! Love the color


----------



## wantmore

*xnplo*, *FanAddict*, *shopalot, Zophie *- Thank You!

*gemruby *- Thanks! If I could only take a picture of how the back looked, I would've, LOL! 

*naturale* - Welcome to the CL crazyness! You look good! 

*priin* - Thanks! I love this wrap and it does feel like a blanket.

*LuvMulberry* - I have 2 Simples so far, hehehe! They are a must-have (I'm totally enabling you, huh?)! Just FYI, these are the Beige, not Camel (I love Camel too, but I opted to get the Beige).


----------



## danicky

wantmore  love the beige simple pump. You look so classy. I like all 3 pics.


----------



## danicky

naturale said:


> Here are my first pair of CLs....finally!
> 
> Also...anybody that owns this pair...do you think they would get comfortable the more I wear them...they killed my feet the first time I wore them.


 
Congrats on the first pair! They are very pretty. Yeah, the more you wear them the more comfy they'll get.


----------



## naturale

Thanks everyone for your nice compliments....I wore my CLs to a party tonight...I just got back...and I must say...they did get more comfortable....I danced salsa with them all night long and didn't hurt me as much.   I got so many compliments on these shoes...was very proud to have them on....this can become an addiction


----------



## legaldiva

_*wantmore*_--what a gorgeous and sophisticated outfit; I adore that Vince wrap!

_*naturale*_--love the vest.  Where did you find it?


----------



## shopalot

naturale said:


> Thanks everyone for your nice compliments....I wore my CLs to a party tonight...I just got back...and I must say...they did get more comfortable....I danced salsa with them all night long and didn't hurt me as much. I got so many compliments on these shoes...was very proud to have them on....*this can become an addiction*


 
So glad that you had a great night last night and that your feet did not hurt too bad!
I think that you're in trouble now!


----------



## ms piggy

Hi all, I have not been posting in the CL sub-forum for a while. Got distracted by bags, LOL. I was going through this thread and realised I have quite a few of my "action" pics of bags taken with CLs. Hope it's all right with you guys I post them here. 

Massimo Dutti silk blouse and pencil skirt
Bottega Veneta Camel Campana
CL Black Steva 100


----------



## ms piggy

DvF dress
BV Camel Campana
CL Nude Very Prive 120


----------



## ms piggy

Warehouse dress
Tod's Kate Media
CL Black patent Materna


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ms Piggy- you look great in all your outfits! I love your BV bag too!!


----------



## hlfinn

wantmore- LOVE the outfit! i keep saying i want camel simples but i think it is the beige. at least saks calls it that. what's the difference?

lavenderice- happy birthday!! love all the outfits! you too vegas by storm!

miss piggy- those outfits are so cute!  love the maternas esp!


----------



## danicky

ms piggy  you look awesome. Love your nude VP's.


----------



## Cristina

You ladies look WONDERFUL!  It's great to be around such a stylish group of women - definitely provides outfit inspiration!


----------



## Stinas

Ms Piggy - you look great!! I love your nude VP's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shopalot

I second what Stinas said!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

looking good,ladies


----------



## Zophie

ms piggy said:


> Warehouse dress
> Tod's Kate Media
> CL Black patent Materna


 

I like all of your outfits but I really love this dress!


----------



## priiin

ms piggy- Love your materna wedges!


----------



## wantmore

danicky said:


> wantmore love the beige simple pump. You look so classy. I like all 3 pics.


Awww, thank you !



legaldiva said:


> _*wantmore*_--what a gorgeous and sophisticated outfit; I adore that Vince wrap!


Thanks! You're too sweet!



hlfinn said:


> wantmore- LOVE the outfit! i keep saying i want camel simples but i think it is the beige. at least saks calls it that. what's the difference?


Hahaha, I just saw your question, but I unknowingly suggested something to you on your 'frustration" thread.

The Camel is darker, I'd compare it to caramel color. The Beige is a little bit lighter, IMO. I chose it b/c I was desparate to get a Nude and couldn't find it anywhere and I thought a Beige would be a good "nude" alternative. Beige is a very nice skin tone color, IMO.

*ms piggy* - Awesome get-ups! My favorite is the 1st picture. I just love that silk (?) blouse.


----------



## gemruby41

ms piggy, you look so classy.  That blouse and pencil skirt is so chic!


----------



## priiin

I tried out this site (polyvore.com). ClairezK uses it for her OOTD in the wardrobe subforum. It's so cool! 

GAP cashmere cardigan
Delias eyelet dress
Chanel classic flap
CL Architek


----------



## babypie

naturale said:


> Here are my first pair of CLs....finally!
> 
> Also...anybody that owns this pair...do you think they would get comfortable the more I wear them...they killed my feet the first time I wore them.


 
Ohhh I love them! Decolletes are so hot!  Mine killed me the first 2 times, trust me they get better as they are broken in.


----------



## cjy

priiin said:


> I tried out this site (polyvore.com). ClairezK uses it for her OOTD in the wardrobe subforum. It's so cool!
> 
> GAP cashmere cardigan
> Delias eyelet dress
> Chanel classic flap
> CL Architek


Love it Priiin!!


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> Welcome to the CL addiction!
> Your feet will kill you in those Decolletes for a while, but once they open up and you get used to them, they are AMAZING! One of my favorites. They actually are now one of my comfy CL's. They need a couple wears in order to "break in".
> They look great on you, so just suck it up and take the pain. Not all CL's are like this.


 
That's so funny because I couldn't believe it when not too long ago I switched shoes at the last minutes and wore Decolletes because it was just one of those nights when I needed a pair I felt comfortable walking in.  I _never _thought that would happen with my Decolletes!


----------



## priiin

Thanks Claudia!


----------



## FanAddict

Hello Ms. Piggy! Your outfits look wonderful - very chic and refined


----------



## legaldiva

_*Ms. Piggy*_--I hope you keep posting here; I love your outfits!

_*Priiin*_--cute collage of your outfit; that site looks fun!


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

*Ms Piggy*: So cute! LOVE the 1st oufit

*Priin*: That collage is so cool! I bet I could be on that site for hours!


----------



## catcat

*naturale:* great casual/sexy look, thanks for sharing!
*wantmore:* those simples look just gorgeous on you!
*Ms Piggy*: great outfits, I just love the nude VP's
*Priin*:That's a great idea, I just love the outfit such a pretty feminine dress!


----------



## wantmore

*priin* - the whole outfit is just FANTABULOUS! 

*catcat* - Thanks! I'm really loving the color.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you everyone!!! 

*wantmore* the first outfit is a silk blouse


----------



## Zophie

please somebody post some more outfits.  I'm not wearing CLs today.  I'm going to the doctor and wearing jeans and sandals.


----------



## naturale

legaldiva said:


> _*wantmore*_--what a gorgeous and sophisticated outfit; I adore that Vince wrap!
> 
> _*naturale*_--love the vest.  Where did you find it?



Thank you!...the vest is from Express.


----------



## FanAddict

*Zophie* I hope you're not sick! I'm jealous that you're wearing sandals already 

Here's an outfit! Sorry I keep rehashing my New Simples but the weather's just not warm enough for me to bust out my peeptoes yet.

Theory turtleneck, Nanette Lepore high-waisted pencil skirt (yes it's very highwaisted, lol) with the cutest flounce detail that I tried to take a pic of but doesn't show up very well. Darn black.


----------



## cjy

FanAddict said:


> *Zophie* I hope you're not sick! I'm jealous that you're wearing sandals already
> 
> Here's an outfit! Sorry I keep rehashing my New Simples but the weather's just not warm enough for me to bust out my peeptoes yet.
> 
> Theory turtleneck, Nanette Lepore high-waisted pencil skirt (yes it's very highwaisted, lol) with the cutest flounce detail that I tried to take a pic of but doesn't show up very well. Darn black.


Like it! You lucky thing with that tiny waist line~!


----------



## gemruby41

*FanAddict*-great oufit!


----------



## catcat

Gorgeous f*an*, and your so nice and skinny.......now I regret my spagetthi carbo...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

fanaddict


----------



## FanAddict

Aww *cjy* I assure you it's the fantastic slimming qualities of black that makes it look teeny - that's why I wear so much black 

Thanks *gemruby41*! I'm ready for some proper spring clothes though...I'm sick of the cold.

*catcat* see my response to cjy 
*DeeDeeDelovely*,  you too!


----------



## priiin

Thanks ladies! I really like playing with this site.  It's amazing how much stuff you can find by typing in the brand and a few words like 'cashmere cardigan'.


----------



## priiin

Got my outfit up!







7FAM jeans in Mercer wash
random gold bangles
Tiffany&Co toggle bracelet
Christian Louboutin Rolando (wine, not the black patent)
Chanel vinyl Cabas
GAP cardigan 
A&F tank underneath *not pictured


----------



## Kamilla850

Fanaddict - you look great and that skirt is so cute!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Everyone looks so gorgeous here!!  

*ms piggy* - I love your outfits... the nude VP's are just gorgeous! 

*priin *- I love your outfits!   The dress from Delia's is so pretty (the eyelet embroidery on the border reminds me of a Catherine Malandrino dress I want hehe)!   I love the high/low mix, and of course the Chanel.   Ohh, and I have those wine Rolando's... love them! 

*FanAddict *- Girl, you look stunning!!   I'm in love with Nanette Lepore (I just bought the cutest off the shoulder top!), and that high waisted skirt looks amazing on you!  Your new simples are hot!


----------



## priiin

Thanks fieryfashionist!  I definitely mix and match and do the high/low look all the time..it just works for me.   I love the wine rolando too! It's one of my favorite shoes.


----------



## gemruby41

Priiin, all your outfits are on point.  I  your style.


----------



## cjy

Priiin, you have the best taste!! Can you get your dad to fly you here to help me play in my closet?? We can play geranimals or something!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

priiin,love it


----------



## Lynn12

Priiin, I love your sassy outfit!!!  Are your Rolandos getting more comfortable?  I still haven't worn my since I am between sizes and I can't decide what to do.  Did yours stretch at all?  THANKS


----------



## priiin

Thanks Lynn, DeeDee, gemruby, Claudia! Love you all 

My Rolandos are getting more comfortable each time I wear them, they still aren't the most comfortable. The toe box is a little weird as you must know.  I wear them a lot with my big fuzzy socks (hehe) and they feel more comfortable that way. Once you stretch them out a little (width wise) it feels more comfortable. At least for me! My feet aren't very narrow, so that's probably why.


----------



## danicky

FanAddict  beautiful outfit. Very elegant. I like it....


priiin  you have such great taste. You have to teach me how to mix my outfits, also. Love the Rolando's...


----------



## legaldiva

*Priiin*--you are the one lady whose posts I should avoid ... now I'm convinced I need a vinyl cabas bag and patent rolandos!!!!

I love how you mixed the colored patents.

*fan*--I adore Nanette Lepore; you look like a movie star!


----------



## priiin

^LOL okay! I would love to )

legaldiva- We can share the Cabas and Rolandos!


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> That's so funny because I couldn't believe it when not too long ago I switched shoes at the last minutes and wore Decolletes because it was just one of those nights when I needed a pair I felt comfortable walking in.  I _never _thought that would happen with my Decolletes!


They really do open up and become very comfy.  I was shocked too.  After that evil 10+ block walk I did in them I would have never ever thought this, but they are one of my comfy shoes now.  
Great pair.  I do admit they should be a must have CL in every CL lovers closet.


----------



## Zophie

FanAddict said:


> *Zophie* I hope you're not sick! I'm jealous that you're wearing sandals already
> 
> Here's an outfit! Sorry I keep rehashing my New Simples but the weather's just not warm enough for me to bust out my peeptoes yet.
> 
> Theory turtleneck, Nanette Lepore high-waisted pencil skirt (yes it's very highwaisted, lol) with the cutest flounce detail that I tried to take a pic of but doesn't show up very well. Darn black.


 

No, I'm not sick.  It was a plastic surgery consult!  

I love your outfit.  The skirt is so pretty.  I havne't bought any Nanette Lepore yet but it.


----------



## catcat

*priin *great combo I love the high/low style as well


----------



## FanAddict

Thanks *Kamilla*! I too have my eye on one of Catherine Malandrino's spring dresses - the butterfly hems are so 

*zophie*- good luck with your surgery!

*Minal*! Thanks girl! I love Nanette Lepore and think she has a great spring collection coming out - I just bought an amazing pair of wide-legged navy pants that I can't wait to get in my possession  

Thanks *danicky* -  I know that I'm missing some jewelry (perhaps a long strand of Chanel pearls? ) but I'm not much a fan of costume jewelry...

*legaldiva*, thanks for the compliment!

*priiin* I like your polyvore outfit combos. I've been on that website but I get overwhelmed by all of the options.:shame:


----------



## ashakes

priin, great outfits.

Fanaddict, you look fantastic as always!


----------



## sara999

cjy said:


> Like it! You lucky thing with that tiny waist line~!


took the words right outta my mouth!

priin you have great style, i always like to keep things a little funky too...i try to turn interesting dresses i own into work appropriate attire that way i can get more wear out of it and feel comfortable since sometimes i don't like sitting in business suits


----------



## shopalot

priin - great outfit combination!
I love playing with polyvore as well.


----------



## wantmore

Yeah, I agree with Zophie, please post more pictures.....I'm in my sweats today....I gotta clean the garage. 

*FanAddict* - Love the high waist pencil skirt - very sophisticated.

*priin* - very cute.


----------



## Stinas

Nicole Miller Dress - Nude signed Yoyos





Bad bathroom pic lol


----------



## danicky

Stinas  hot outfit!!! Lol, how did the greek dancing go??? You look awesome.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Stinas* you look absolutely amazing! The nude yoyo's were perfect with that dress!


----------



## omgblonde

Gorgeous dress, Stinas! You look great!


----------



## FanAddict

yippee you look great!

(thanks Asha and wantmore)


----------



## wantmore

*Stinas* - HOT!


----------



## priiin

Stinas- HOT!! Love the Nicole Miller dress!  
Thanks to all you ladies! I always mix high/low end things together.  This is my outfit today- no CL, but I wanted to share anyway. Very casual!

A&F tank top 
7FAM New York rinse bootcut
AE cashmere cardigan
Gucci icon ring 
Tiffany studs
Chanel vinyl Cabas
Lanvin flats


----------



## babypie

Gorgeous as always Stinas!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

stinas...my eyes love it
priiin...so puuuurdddyyyy


----------



## priiin

Thanks Deedee!


----------



## cjy

Priiin, love it, love it, love it! You have excellent taste. May I borrow your earrings??
Stinas! You look amazing!! that dress was made for you!


----------



## priiin

You may! I got them for my birthday two years ago.


----------



## danicky

priiin  you have such great taste. I love today's outfit. You Rock!!!!


----------



## priiin

Thanks danicky!!


----------



## Zophie

Here is my outfit for today:

Ann Taylor suit
CL brown Very Prive
(Jimmy Choo bag not shown)

And of course Sophie in her LV collar looking gorgeous as usual!


----------



## babypie

Zophie said:


> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> Ann Taylor suit
> CL brown Very Prive
> (Jimmy Choo bag not shown)
> 
> And of course Sophie in her LV collar looking gorgeous as usual!


 
You look sharp!  Love your sassy pose in pic #3


----------



## priiin

Zophie- You look fabulous as usual. Very professional and chic.


----------



## RRSC

Looking good zophie!! Your dog is adorable btw


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Great outfit Zophie!


----------



## danicky

Zophie what can I say??? As usual, you look great!! Your outfit is soooo classy, and the VP's are great!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie!  Very nice!  Your little friend only got in two of the 3 this time!    I love that she is such a camera hound!


----------



## gemruby41

I love suits and to see it with the VP's is breathtaking.  *Zophie*, you know how to put it together!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas - you look stunning in that dress.  Just had to tell you again!


----------



## Kamilla850

Zophie - you look sharp in that suit AND you are so beautiful!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Priin - I love the collages you post, but let's see some 'in the flesh' photos.  I want to see you in all your glory with your fabulous shoes and bags!


----------



## jellybebe

Zophie said:


> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> Ann Taylor suit
> CL brown Very Prive
> (Jimmy Choo bag not shown)
> 
> And of course Sophie in her LV collar looking gorgeous as usual!


 
Zophie you are gorgeous! I don't believe all your comments about your appearance without makeup... and no wonder those weird guys are always checking you out!


----------



## jellybebe

priiin said:


> Stinas- HOT!! Love the Nicole Miller dress!
> Thanks to all you ladies! I always mix high/low end things together.  This is my outfit today- no CL, but I wanted to share anyway. Very casual!
> 
> A&F tank top
> 7FAM New York rinse bootcut
> AE cashmere cardigan
> Gucci icon ring
> Tiffany studs
> Chanel vinyl Cabas
> Lanvin flats


 
Love it - especially the shoes and purse!


----------



## cjy

Zophie you both look FABULOUS! Please pass my compliments on to pup baby! You are so very pretty!


----------



## priiin

Kamilla850 said:


> Priin - I love the collages you post, but let's see some 'in the flesh' photos.  I want to see you in all your glory with your fabulous shoes and bags!



I don't like posting pictures.  I'm lazy (lol) and everyone can see it, use my picture, etc. Call me paranoid I guess. I don't see anything wrong with posting the collages.


----------



## Kamilla850

priiin said:


> I don't like posting pictures.  I'm lazy (lol) and everyone can see it, use my picture, etc. Call me paranoid I guess. I don't see anything wrong with posting the collages.



I don't see anything wrong with it either 
I am curious...is that a picture of you in your avatar?  
I'm so lazy too but I'm going to start taking photos of myself before I leave the house in the morning which means that I have 10 minutes less sleeping time.  But I guess that is better than asking a coworker to take a photo of me daily (which I did today and got some weird looks).


----------



## priiin

Yeah that's the only picture I have posted on here. (showing my face..lol) It's small so I'm good with that.  Just my opinion and choice to not post pictures of myself. What's your philosophy? I know some people don't mind and post away.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for the comments everyone!
Zophie - You look fab as always!  Love it when Sophie poses too!


Kamilla850 said:


> But I guess that is better than asking a coworker to take a photo of me daily (which I did today and got some weird looks).


lol
I either make my mother do it, or use a box or bed post to balance the camera. hehe  
Works like a charm!


----------



## jjensen

*Stinas*, you look gorgeous! 

*Priiin, *love your style, casual and classy. I get paranoid posting pics on the internet as well. I think the collage is a great idea for people who don't feel comfortable posting themselves. At the same time, they can still contribute to this thread. 
BTW, you have a great smile, I wish I could be as photogenic as you.


----------



## Stinas

priiin said:


> Yeah that's the only picture I have posted on here. (showing my face..lol) It's small so I'm good with that.  Just my opinion and choice to not post pictures of myself. What's your philosophy? I know some people don't mind and post away.


I just cut my face off lol  Makes things a little easier I guess.


----------



## priiin

jjensen said:


> *Priiin, *love your style, casual and classy. I get paranoid posting pics on the internet as well. I think the collage is a great idea for people who don't feel comfortable posting themselves. At the same time, they can still contribute to this thread.
> BTW, you have a great smile, I wish I could be as photogenic as you.



Thanks, but I am not photogenic. :shame: I don't like the camera..I have some friends that really do though. I hide from the camera and they are begging for their picture to be taken. Interesting how different people are!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> I just cut my face off lol Makes things a little easier I guess.


 
That's a good trick!  I just position the flash over my face.  

Regardless of whether we break anonymity I fully appreciate the outfit pics, especially the in the flesh action shots.  I get a better idea of what a shoe looks like on and what it can be worn with.


----------



## Lynn12

cfellis522 said:


> Zophie! Very nice! Your little friend only got in two of the 3 this time!  I love that she is such a camera hound!


 
Camera Hound....  Pun intended!!!  Great outfit Zophie - you look fantastic and your pup is stylin!!  



priiin said:


> Thanks, but I am not photogenic. :shame: I don't like the camera..I have some friends that really do though. I hide from the camera and they are begging for their picture to be taken. Interesting how different people are!


 
I disagree about you not being photogenic because your avatar is GORGEOUS!!!!  You have such fantastic taste in clothes, shoes, bags and you mix them so well.


----------



## priiin

That was a lucky shot of me. LOL. But thank you


----------



## canismajor

Sharp outfit!   Love how your little one likes to be in from of the camera... 



Zophie said:


> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> Ann Taylor suit
> CL brown Very Prive
> (Jimmy Choo bag not shown)
> 
> And of course Sophie in her LV collar looking gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> That's a good trick!  I just position the flash over my face.
> 
> Regardless of whether we break anonymity I fully appreciate the outfit pics, especially the in the flesh action shots.  I get a better idea of what a shoe looks like on and what it can be worn with.



Very true.  It helps a lot seeing the way people dress with certain styles.  Helps me get ideas & like different styles I dont like in the stock photos.


----------



## sunny2

I agree with *Kamilla*, *Lavender*, and *Stinas*!


----------



## Zophie

Thank you for all the compliments ladies!  I'll pass them along to my dog too, but she already knows she's beautiful and perfect.  Otherwise how would she get away with half of what she does?  I think she always gets in my pictures because she just knows people love her and want to see her.



Lynn12 said:


> Camera Hound.... Pun intended!!! Great outfit Zophie - you look fantastic and your pup is stylin!!
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree about you not being photogenic because your avatar is GORGEOUS!!!! You have such fantastic taste in clothes, shoes, bags and you mix them so well.


 
I agree, I think you are adorable, priiin!  



Kamilla850 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with it either
> I am curious...is that a picture of you in your avatar?
> I'm so lazy too but I'm going to start taking photos of myself before I leave the house in the morning which means that I have 10 minutes less sleeping time. But I guess that is better than asking a coworker to take a photo of me daily (which I did today and got some weird looks).


 
I have yet to ask someone to take a picture of my outfit.  I usually take them when I get home or in the instance of today I hurried up to get where I was supposed to be for 10:00 only to be told to come back at 11:00.  So I went home and took some pics.  And now most days I at least mentally tell myself I want to take a picture of myself but often forget.  I actually started a folder on my computer with outfit pictures.  i sent a couple pics I took to a friend who asked for some recent pics of me since we haven't seen each other in a while and he's like "Who took this picture?"  He must think I'm weird just standing around taking pictures of myself.




Kamilla850 said:


> Stinas - you look stunning in that dress. Just had to tell you again!


 

I agree!  That dress is sooooo hot on you!


----------



## wantmore

If DH is not around, then I face a full mirror and take a picture of my whole body sans face. Inside the house, we wear slippers (no outside shoes allowed inside), so I'd sometimes take feet shot in the garage.

*Zophie* - That suit looks good on you (not to mention I'm envious of your brown N.P.). I have to try some suits at Ann Taylor, I always have a problem buying pants - I'm a 0 and ususally the pants sag on my behind. ARGH! So I mostly end up with skirts.

*priin* - I'm paranoid too, but mostly lazy. I can take a picture no problem, it's the uploading and resizing that turns me off from posting pictures.


----------



## jjensen

priiin said:


> That was a lucky shot of me. LOL.



Oh Priiin, you are so humble. You are beautiful.


----------



## gingerfarm

I really like it when you guys post pics of of your outfits, esp the 'in the flesh' ones!  it's really fun to see how the shoes go with the different outfits on a person.

Thanks to all who are contributing!!!

I haven't worn my CL's at all...so can't contribute to this thread yet.  hopefully one day I can!  =)


----------



## Zophie

wantmore said:


> If DH is not around, then I face a full mirror and take a picture of my whole body sans face. Inside the house, we wear slippers (no outside shoes allowed inside), so I'd sometimes take feet shot in the garage.
> 
> *Zophie* - That suit looks good on you (not to mention I'm envious of your brown N.P.). I have to try some suits at Ann Taylor, I always have a problem buying pants - I'm a 0 and ususally the pants sag on my behind. ARGH! So I mostly end up with skirts.
> 
> *priin* - I'm paranoid too, but mostly lazy. I can take a picture no problem, it's the uploading and resizing that turns me off from posting pictures.


 

I love Ann Taylor.  I am short and they are one of the few places I can buy work clothing that fits me right.  I don't have a problem with sagging pants in the butt though because I'm really bottom heavy.  They do have size 00 though so if you are really tiny Ann Taylor is a good place to shop.  And while I don't have problem spending more on shoes or bags, I am not willing to spend too much on clothing that I'm going to sweat in and possibly spill on and won't get as much wear as shoes or bags.


----------



## catcat

Zophie said:


> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> Ann Taylor suit
> CL brown Very Prive
> (Jimmy Choo bag not shown)
> 
> And of course Sophie in her LV collar looking gorgeous as usual!


 

Wonderful outfit you look gorgeous as usual!

Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## sara999

priiin said:


> Thanks, but I am not photogenic. :shame: I don't like the camera..I have some friends that really do though. I hide from the camera and they are begging for their picture to be taken. Interesting how different people are!


im' not photogenic either! i only like pictures of me when i take them because i take 40 or 50 pictures, find the best one (and learn from my picture mistakes each time) and then airbrush them so i look passing for normal!

zophie you look beautiful as always. i want to hug your dog!


----------



## FanAddict

I've been taking pics of myself/my outfits for other threads and forums for a bit, so I think it's just a matter of getting over the initial paranoia. I always crop my face out and don't think anyone on the street is going to pin my identity down just from some outfits I post here 

sara and priiin, you guys are so funny - you both have face pics in your avatar! A clothing shot isn't going to be any more revealing than your FACE! 

kamilla...I'm looking forward to seeing your outfits! 

and Zophie...you're so cute


----------



## shopalot

wantmore said:


> If DH is not around, then I face a full mirror and take a picture of my whole body sans face. Inside the house, we wear slippers (no outside shoes allowed inside), so I'd sometimes take feet shot in the garage.
> 
> *Zophie* - That suit looks good on you (not to mention I'm envious of your brown N.P.). I have to try some suits at Ann Taylor, I always have a problem buying pants - I'm a 0 and ususally the pants sag on my behind. ARGH! So I mostly end up with skirts.
> 
> *priin* - _*I'm paranoid too, but mostly lazy. I can take a picture no problem, it's the uploading and resizing that turns me off from posting pictures.*_



This is my problem as well, plus I'm 29 weeks pregnant and not wearing very flattering maternity clothes!


----------



## sara999

FanAddict said:


> sara and priiin, you guys are so funny - you both have face pics in your avatar! A clothing shot isn't going to be any more revealing than your FACE!


yeah but that was like the 12th photo i took (of myself)...you should seen the first 11! AND i airbrushed it so my skin looks super smooth and nice. if only i could look like i do in the photos that *I* take all the time! i wouldn't be so displeased with myself.


but mostly i don't own any CLs yet so i just don't post modelling pics! plus i have 32 pounds to lose and all!


----------



## gemruby41

sara999 said:


> yeah but that was like the 12th photo i took (of myself)...you should seen the first 11! AND i airbrushed it so my skin looks super smooth and nice. if only i could look like i do in the photos that *I* take all the time! i wouldn't be so displeased with myself.
> 
> 
> but mostly i don't own any CLs yet so i just don't post modelling pics! plus i have 32 pounds to lose and all!


Sara don't be shy about the pictures.  I could loose weight myself, but somehow I feel comfortable posting pictures here. There is so much  here.


----------



## FanAddict

^gemruby's totally right, we are all here for a love of shoes...and bags...and clothes


----------



## wantmore

gemruby41 said:


> Sara don't be shy about the pictures. I could loose weight myself, but somehow I feel comfortable posting pictures here. *There is so much  here.*


So true!


----------



## *Lo

priiin said:


> Yeah that's the only picture I have posted on here. (showing my face..lol) It's small so I'm good with that.  Just my opinion and choice to not post pictures of myself. What's your philosophy? I know some people don't mind and post away.


 

Its ok priiin i dont post my pic either, i am shy about my weight ush:, since i have gained in the past years.  :s


----------



## lvpiggy

Hey ladies ~

decided to snap a quick pic before running out the door last night (i know i know, my bedroom is a MESS!  i'm in the middle of reorganizing, which unfortunately means taking everything apart first )  Anyway, i was wearing my new Roberto Cavalli stretch silk & lace dress & Louboutin Jaws peep toe pumps


----------



## JRed

finally, i found some pics to post in this thread!  i realised that i hardly ever take full-length shots but hopefully, that will change.

i tend to wear a lot of black or plain coloured clothes.  i save the flash for my feet.    anyway, i was wearing my gold miminettes in this photo.  this is one of my favourite cl styles.  i am forever on ebay looking for the silver in my size.  i was wearing tsubi jeans and a local branded top.




this pic shows the wear on the red soles. it might be random but i like worn cl soles because it shows that they have been lovingly worn.


----------



## JRed

lvpiggy, you look great!!!  don't worry about your messy room. you should see mine!!!


----------



## priiin

shopalot- Oh maternity clothes must be a pain! Lots of people say how much they hate maternity clothes which are apparently super hard to shop for.


----------



## dknigh21

lvpiggy - Your dress is so pretty.  And the shoes are so hot.


----------



## Kamilla850

I was running late to work today so of course I didn't have an opportunity to snap a photo before I left, but as I was walking to work, I snapped this photo on the street. 
No exciting outfit today since I literally got ready in 2 minutes, so I spiced it up with my shoes, I'm wearing:
Club Monaco curduroy skirt
Club Monaco tights
Ralph Lauren circle shawl (one of my favorite items of clothing)
BCBG ballet wrap sweater
Chanel Bubble Quilt bowler
AND PINK SUEDE ROLANDOS

I have realized that regardless of how ordinary or  my outfit is, people don't seem to notice that when I am wearing really eye catching shoes.


----------



## dknigh21

So this is my first time posting my outfit here. Just some jeans and a white blouse under my BCBG jumper dress. I think I love that dress. I own it in a few colors. lol

I had to take my picture about a dozen times before I got one without the pretty girl in front of me. She kept walking over for me to pet her; I will admit that most of the time I would.  The second pic just shows what all the rest of them looked like.


----------



## dknigh21

Kamilla850 - I would notice your eye catching shoes. But then again, I have a habit of checking out people's shoes on a regular basis (as in all the time).  Yours totally pop with this outfit!


----------



## Lynn12

jred, love the CLs.  They look so comfy!!!  Unfortunately I only wear the CL heels so my toes cringe when they see a CL coming!  

Kamilla, the pink is fantastic!!!  PERFECT pop of color.  Love the bubble Chanel.

dknigh21, that outfit looks so good with the Caracolos.

Such a fashionable group!!!!


----------



## sara999

Kamilla850 said:


> AND PINK SUEDE ROLANDOS


      

OH MY GOD! those are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjy

Kamilla850 said:


> I was running late to work today so of course I didn't have an opportunity to snap a photo before I left, but as I was walking to work, I snapped this photo on the street.
> No exciting outfit today since I literally got ready in 2 minutes, so I spiced it up with my shoes, I'm wearing:
> Club Monaco curduroy skirt
> Club Monaco tights
> Ralph Lauren circle shawl (one of my favorite items of clothing)
> BCBG ballet wrap sweater
> Chanel Bubble Quilt bowler
> AND PINK SUEDE ROLANDOS
> 
> I have realized that regardless of how ordinary or  my outfit is, people don't seem to notice that when I am wearing really eye catching shoes.


WOW!!!!! Love the whole thing!!!! Love your little smiley!


----------



## gingerfarm

*Kamilla*, HOT color!!!  haha, it's awesome how you took the picture on the street.

*dknigh21*, really like the way your caracolos looks with jeans!  the white zipper really pops!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies, the pink suede rolandos are one of my favorite pairs of shoes.  I always get stopped in the street when I wear them. 
dk - great photo, I love that our dogs love to interfere with our photos!


----------



## wantmore

*lvpiggy* - very nice outfit.
*JRed* - those wedges look so comfy.
*Kamilla* - love the pink! how much did you walk in the Rolandos? 
*dknigh21* - i love the white/black combo.


----------



## FanAddict

ahhhhhhh our sartorialista Kamilla does not disappoint!! How fantastic to snap a photo of yourself in Cipriani's window 

And the pink Rs....need we say more but DIVINE?!?!

very nice, DKNIGH!


----------



## priiin

Kamilla- Those are gorgeous Rolandos!! You look fabulous! 

Dknigh- You look great too! The shoes are so pretty.


----------



## Stinas

Zophie & Kamilla - Thank you for the wonderful compliments!



Kamilla850 said:


> Chanel Bubble Quilt bowler
> AND PINK SUEDE ROLANDOS


I would have stopped you in the street.  Great combo.  I was always afraid to try the black tights with a bright pair of CL's, now im not.  
You look amazing!



dknigh21 said:


> So this is my first time posting my outfit here. Just some jeans and a white blouse under my BCBG jumper dress. I think I love that dress. I own it in a few colors. lol
> 
> I had to take my picture about a dozen times before I got one without the pretty girl in front of me. She kept walking over for me to pet her; I will admit that most of the time I would.  The second pic just shows what all the rest of them looked like.


lol.- You look too cute!!  so is your doggy!


----------



## danicky

*lvpiggy * love the shoes.

Kamilla850  I love, love, love your outfit. Love the Chanel. And your shoes are beyond gorgeous. A definately eye catcher.

dknigh21  cute outfit. Love the shoes. I am waiting for a pair also...


----------



## cfellis522

Shopalot,

Maternity clothes can be such a pain.  I actually found some very nice things at Babystyle and Japanese Weekend.  I got some Citizens jeans, some great tops and some dresses.  What I hated was the $$$$!!!  For the same thing, add twice that for mmaternity clothes.  That just means we cant buy as much.  I wore my CLs a lot until me 3rd trimester, but then, I was just too uncomfortable.  

Caroline


----------



## natassha68

Kamilla850 said:


> I was running late to work today so of course I didn't have an opportunity to snap a photo before I left, but as I was walking to work, I snapped this photo on the street.
> No exciting outfit today since I literally got ready in 2 minutes, so I spiced it up with my shoes, I'm wearing:
> Club Monaco curduroy skirt
> Club Monaco tights
> Ralph Lauren circle shawl (one of my favorite items of clothing)
> BCBG ballet wrap sweater
> Chanel Bubble Quilt bowler
> AND PINK SUEDE ROLANDOS
> 
> I have realized that regardless of how ordinary or  my outfit is, people don't seem to notice that when I am wearing really eye catching shoes.



 Kamilla - Love the bag , lovely


----------



## shopalot

cfellis522 said:


> Shopalot,
> 
> Maternity clothes can be such a pain.  I actually found some very nice things at Babystyle and Japanese Weekend.  I got some Citizens jeans, some great tops and some dresses.  What I hated was the $$$$!!!  For the same thing, add twice that for mmaternity clothes.  That just means we cant buy as much.  I wore my CLs a lot until me 3rd trimester, but then, I was just too uncomfortable.
> 
> Caroline



Thanks for the tip Caroline!
I must admit maternity clothes is the one thing that I hate to spend money on.
It is very overpriced and I really don't want to be wearing maternity clothes after the pregnancy.  I'm really just trying to buy dresses and tops in my regular size so that I can wear them post pregnancy, pants are a whole other issue!LOL



Kamilla850 said:


> I was running late to work today so of course I didn't have an opportunity to snap a photo before I left, but as I was walking to work, I snapped this photo on the street.
> No exciting outfit today since I literally got ready in 2 minutes, so I spiced it up with my shoes, I'm wearing:
> Club Monaco curduroy skirt
> Club Monaco tights
> Ralph Lauren circle shawl (one of my favorite items of clothing)
> BCBG ballet wrap sweater
> Chanel Bubble Quilt bowler
> AND PINK SUEDE ROLANDOS
> 
> I have realized that regardless of how ordinary or  my outfit is, people don't seem to notice that when I am wearing really eye catching shoes.



This outfit is not ordinary at all, it reminds me of something I would see Lucy Lui wear on CM.  Your Rolandos are HOT!



dknigh21 said:


> So this is my first time posting my outfit here. Just some jeans and a white blouse under my BCBG jumper dress. I think I love that dress. I own it in a few colors. lol
> 
> I had to take my picture about a dozen times before I got one without the pretty girl in front of me. She kept walking over for me to pet her; I will admit that most of the time I would.  The second pic just shows what all the rest of them looked like.



*dknigh21* - You look amazing! That jumper dress looks good on you, I can see why you would own several.


----------



## gemruby41

*kamilla*, you will stop traffic with those gorgeous CL's 
*dknigh*,your whole ensemble is rockin'


----------



## Zophie

FanAddict said:


> I've been taking pics of myself/my outfits for other threads and forums for a bit, so I think it's just a matter of getting over the initial paranoia. I always crop my face out and don't think anyone on the street is going to pin my identity down just from some outfits I post here
> 
> sara and priiin, you guys are so funny - you both have face pics in your avatar! A clothing shot isn't going to be any more revealing than your FACE!
> kamilla...I'm looking forward to seeing your outfits!
> 
> and Zophie...you're so cute


 
Thank you so much! I'm not that paranoid about posting my pics on the internet. I figure anyone who would think it's dorky of me to post pics of my outfit wouldn't end up on tpf anyway. 



lvpiggy said:


> Hey ladies ~
> 
> decided to snap a quick pic before running out the door last night (i know i know, my bedroom is a MESS! i'm in the middle of reorganizing, which unfortunately means taking everything apart first ) Anyway, i was wearing my new Roberto Cavalli stretch silk & lace dress & Louboutin Jaws peep toe pumps


 
Love the outfit! And don't worry, my whole place is a mess. I just try to stand where there is no mess to take a picture.



JRed said:


> finally, i found some pics to post in this thread! i realised that i hardly ever take full-length shots but hopefully, that will change.
> 
> i tend to wear a lot of black or plain coloured clothes. i save the flash for my feet.  anyway, i was wearing my gold miminettes in this photo. this is one of my favourite cl styles. i am forever on ebay looking for the silver in my size. i was wearing tsubi jeans and a local branded top.
> 
> 
> 
> this pic shows the wear on the red soles. it might be random but i like worn cl soles because it shows that they have been lovingly worn.


 
I wear a lot of black too. I like that you're showing off your lovingly worn shoes. I'm always nervous about getting that first bit of wear on new shoes but once I wear them one time it's all good.



Kamilla850 said:


> I was running late to work today so of course I didn't have an opportunity to snap a photo before I left, but as I was walking to work, I snapped this photo on the street.
> No exciting outfit today since I literally got ready in 2 minutes, so I spiced it up with my shoes, I'm wearing:
> Club Monaco curduroy skirt
> Club Monaco tights
> Ralph Lauren circle shawl (one of my favorite items of clothing)
> BCBG ballet wrap sweater
> Chanel Bubble Quilt bowler
> AND PINK SUEDE ROLANDOS
> 
> I have realized that regardless of how ordinary or  my outfit is, people don't seem to notice that when I am wearing really eye catching shoes.


 
Those pink suede rolandos are stunning! I've never seen them in that color before. 



dknigh21 said:


> So this is my first time posting my outfit here. Just some jeans and a white blouse under my BCBG jumper dress. I think I love that dress. I own it in a few colors. lol
> 
> I had to take my picture about a dozen times before I got one without the pretty girl in front of me. She kept walking over for me to pet her; I will admit that most of the time I would.  The second pic just shows what all the rest of them looked like.


 
I have the same problem with my dog. I'll set the timer of the camera and she'll come walk right in front of me. I guess our dogs just know that what we really want is a picture of them. After all, they ARE the center of the universe.


----------



## Edrine

Kamilla850 said:


> I was running late to work today so of course I didn't have an opportunity to snap a photo before I left, but as I was walking to work, I snapped this photo on the street.
> No exciting outfit today since I literally got ready in 2 minutes, so I spiced it up with my shoes, I'm wearing:
> Club Monaco curduroy skirt
> Club Monaco tights
> Ralph Lauren circle shawl (one of my favorite items of clothing)
> BCBG ballet wrap sweater
> Chanel Bubble Quilt bowler
> AND PINK SUEDE ROLANDOS
> 
> I have realized that regardless of how ordinary or  my outfit is, people don't seem to notice that when I am wearing really eye catching shoes.


 


HOT!!!


----------



## legaldiva

OK, the one thing I really love about this thread is that all kinds of different styles/sizes/casual vs. dressy pics are posted, and in all 55 pages, not one poster has said something negative!!!!  That is so awesome.

And the loubs are the theme that ties it all together!


----------



## catcat

Great pics , I am so thakful for you guys taking the time to post, 
*lvpiggy *gorgeous outfit, I wish I was so skinny...!
*JRed* I am the same I wear a lot of black those shoes look great & comfy GL finding the silver ones
*kamilla *whow these are totaleyecatchers, you must make heads turn


----------



## JRed

i just love this thread.  i'm in the process of sorting out the photos in my laptop and have found some more.   i'm over the shyness about posting pics.  i just tell myself that bad angles happen to good people!  

this was sometime last year at a work function.  i was wearing a 3.1 phillip lim dress that i got from nap with the glitter prives, which are definitely one of my favourites.  they are comfortable too.




this pic was taken about two years ago. i can't remember the details regarding the clothes i had on but i was wearing black leather helmuts. i wasn't totally familiar with the sizing of helmuts at that time.  they stretched soo much after several wears that i couldn't use them.    in any case, i eventually got the right size in the patent.


----------



## catcat

JRed said:


> i just love this thread. i'm in the process of sorting out the photos in my laptop and have found some more. i'm over the shyness about posting pics. i just tell myself that bad angles happen to good people!
> 
> this was sometime last year at a work function. i was wearing a 3.1 phillip lim dress that i got from nap with the glitter prives, which are definitely one of my favourites. they are comfortable too.
> 
> View attachment 369940
> 
> 
> this pic was taken about two years ago. i can't remember the details regarding the clothes i had on but i was wearing black leather helmuts. i wasn't totally familiar with the sizing of helmuts at that time. they stretched soo much after several wears that i couldn't use them. in any case, i eventually got the right size in the patent.
> 
> View attachment 369941


 

Oh whow you are a _"longtermaddict", _I love Philip Lim, great dress can't wait to see more. Thanks so much for sharing I just love this thread!


----------



## catcat

As you know I am a sahm and don't dress up much, so this isn't really an outfit just my _regular attire._ A bid boring but I wanted to share nevertheless.

Black T-shirt _Etam_, 
Black vintage wash cargo pants _Le Temps des Cerises_ (all the rage for teens in the south of france:shame

_Chanel_ sunny's

and last but not least: nude patent yoyo's 110


----------



## Cristina

*Kamilla!*  You look amazing.  Those fuchsia suede Rolandos are TDF.  Holy crap.

*Dknigh,* I love shoes! They're gorgeous, and look great on you.

*Cat*, you look gorgeous, as always.  I can't get over those stunning nude YoYos.


I have to get caught up on the rest of this thread :shame:  I'm really far behind!

In the meantime, here is today's outfit.

Juicy terry hoodie
L.A.M.B. sailor trousers
Python Simples
Damier Azur Speedy 30


----------



## FanAddict

everyone looks AMAZING


----------



## gemruby41

*JRed, Cat, Christina*-all you ladies are looking MAAAARVELOUS!!!

Here is my work outfit today.  It's cold here for us in Miami today, so I had to dust off the leather jacket 

Leather jacket-Macy's
Shirt-Banana Republic
Cashmere vest-Neiman Marcus
Pants-Gap
Shoes-CL Som1


----------



## dknigh21

Aw&#8230;thanks, ladies.

*Kamilla* &#8211; I think it&#8217;s funny how often you see people&#8217;s pets getting in the picture with them. But mine is big enough to take over the whole shot.

*Stinas* &#8211; Thanks. She knows she&#8217;s cute. Whenever I take her for a walk, there are always a couple people that stop and fawn all over her. Because, you know, I don&#8217;t do that too when we&#8217;re home.

*Danicky* &#8211; Awesome. We can be shoe twins!

*Zophie* &#8211; That is exactly what was happening. I&#8217;d set the timer and put the camera down on the table. As soon as I got far enough back, she&#8217;d run right in front of me and just look at me. Next thing I know, I have a picture of her butt. lol. I think I spoil her a bit because she knows that if she walks up to me I&#8217;ll pet her. When people are over, she makes rounds, going from one person to the next putting her nose under their hands so they will pet her. She likes to be the center of everyone&#8217;s universe.

*Catcat* &#8211; I actually really like this outfit. You look all comfy and casual and then the Yoyos take it to another level.

*Cristina* &#8211; Your outfit is cute, and I love the python Simples.

*Gemruby* &#8211; Love the outfit. You look so put together.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Everyone looks so great!


----------



## catcat

*Christina* I love the casual/class mix you look great and those shoes.........ahhh I am jelous!

*gemruby*: great outfit, the blue/rose tones suit you very well.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Cris, you and your brilliant outfit have given me an idea for my jc terry jacket


----------



## cjy

Ladies you are all just styling and looking so sharpe and put together! I love it. Thank you all for taking the time to do this!!!


----------



## danicky

JRed  very nice outfits. Love the glitter VP's. 


catcat  you are one hot mama. I love the simple style, and the Yoyo's are TDF.


Cristina  nice outfit. Love the python simples, with the speedy. 


gemruby41  great outfit. Looking good!!!


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, ladies 

*Gemruby*, you look great as always!


----------



## Edrine

catcat said:


> As you know I am a sahm and don't dress up much, so this isn't really an outfit just my _regular attire._ A bid boring but I wanted to share nevertheless.
> 
> Black T-shirt _Etam_,
> Black vintage wash cargo pants _Le Temps des Cerises_ (all the rage for teens in the south of france:shame
> 
> _Chanel_ sunny's
> 
> and last but not least: nude patent yoyo's 110


 
*super chic



Cristina said:


> *Kamilla!*  You look amazing. Those fuchsia suede Rolandos are TDF. Holy crap.
> 
> *Dknigh,* I love shoes! They're gorgeous, and look great on you.
> 
> *Cat*, you look gorgeous, as always. I can't get over those stunning nude YoYos.
> 
> 
> I have to get caught up on the rest of this thread :shame: I'm really far behind!
> 
> In the meantime, here is today's outfit.
> 
> Juicy terry hoodie
> L.A.M.B. sailor trousers
> Python Simples
> Damier Azur Speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 369992


 

cristina your outfit is so adorable!


----------



## Stinas

JRed - LOVE the Helmuts!!!  They are my #1 HG shoe & I finally found them.  I am probably going to copy your outfit too once it gets warm.  It looks too cute with the shorts!  Love it! TYour glitters are purrrddyyy too!

catcat - Looking good as always!


Cristina - You keep posting those python simples to make me drool even more than I already do!  Everytime I see them it makes me want to run out and get them!!!


gemruby41  - They look AMAZING on you!!!  Nice outfit!!


----------



## wantmore

catcat said:


> Great pics , I am so thakful for you guys taking the time to post


Me too! I have to add that I enjoy looking at all of you (I'm not a pervert, LOL!) and all the outfit ideas I get from you all.



catcat said:


> As you know I am a sahm and don't dress up much, so this isn't really an outfit just my _regular attire._ A bid boring but I wanted to share nevertheless.
> 
> Black T-shirt _Etam_,
> Black vintage wash cargo pants _Le Temps des Cerises_ (all the rage for teens in the south of france:shame
> 
> _Chanel_ sunny's
> 
> and last but not least: *nude patent yoyo's* 110


Stop torturing me ! I want the YoYos so badly to fit me .

Hot mamma! I'm a stay-at-home wife too and don't get to dress up in my Louboutins either, but when I do, I'll sure take a shot and post it.

*JRed* - I just love those Silver Grease Paint N. Prive .

*Cristina* - very cute!

*gemruby* - The way you layered turned out very well.


----------



## priiin

Cristina- The LAMB trousers are amazing!! You look great.
Gemruby- Gorgeous shoes! I hope you are loving them!
catcat- The pants are really cute. 
Jred- The helmuts are so pretty. I love that style.


----------



## lvpiggy

Hi ladies! It's been just *gorgeous* out here in SF for the past few days!  heading out for a lunch date with girlfriends, decided it would be ironic to pay a subtle tribute to recent current events, hence the tank top, which of course was a perfect opportunity to break out my camo Pigalles!!

(not sure why my stomach looks all pouchy today, don't mind that! ush


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks everyone for the compliments.  I just  forum!!

*Lvpiggy*-Wow, you are on FIRE today!!!  That is one HOT outfit!!!


----------



## babypie

gemruby41 said:


> *JRed, Cat, Christina*-all you ladies are looking MAAAARVELOUS!!!
> 
> Here is my work outfit today. It's cold here for us in Miami today, so I had to dust off the leather jacket
> 
> Leather jacket-Macy's
> Shirt-Banana Republic
> Cashmere vest-Neiman Marcus
> Pants-Gap
> Shoes-CL Som1


 
 You look great!


----------



## Noegirl05

lvpiggy~ OMG wow is all I can say!


----------



## priiin

lvpiggy- ^OMG..same as Noe! You look HOT!  Your hair is really gorgeous..I'm curious, how long have you grown it out?? Wow! YOu look stunning!!


----------



## catcat

lvpiggy said:


> Hi ladies! It's been just *gorgeous* out here in SF for the past few days!  heading out for a lunch date with girlfriends, decided it would be ironic to pay a subtle tribute to recent current events, hence the tank top, which of course was a perfect opportunity to break out my camo Pigalles!!
> 
> (not sure why my stomach looks all pouchy today, don't mind that! ush
> 
> View attachment 370358


 

HOT, definately HOT......"pouchy" are you kiddin now I really feel like an oldie


----------



## ledaatomica

priiin said:


> I don't like posting pictures.  I'm lazy (lol) and everyone can see it, use my picture, etc. Call me paranoid I guess. I don't see anything wrong with posting the collages.


 
I guess that explains why I dont remember seeing single picture of any of your CLs. I guess it makes sense now.  But you mentioned many of the styles you have and they sound really lovely. I recall you mentioning having the foxtrots. You should get around to posting a group photo though!!!!   You know how we love real world pictures around here


----------



## priiin

I sold my Foxtrots just recently to a friend and I am probably going to sell some more pairs.  I don't want to of course but I really won't have the chance to wear most of them.  After college I hope! But for the time being, I may need some opinions on which shoes to sell. Berkeley is not going to come cheap. :s


----------



## wantmore

*lvpiggy* - those Pigalles are hot and goes well with your outfit.


----------



## danicky

lvpiggy  you look great, love your hair. The pigalles are gorgeous.


----------



## legaldiva

_*Jred*_--I dress so much like you!  I love to wear all black, and keep the focus on a crazy hot pair of shoes.  Love it.

_*catcat*_--you're the most chic sahm I've seen.  You remind me of the time I was a nanny in Paris and took my little girl to an open house at her nursery school ... all the moms were in heels!!!  I still want to be just like them!

_*gemruby*_--you look so great!  Do you have a desk job or are you on your feet a lot?  I'm always so curious as to what people "do" at work sporting such great heels.

_*christina*_--casually FABULOUS!

_*lvpiggy*_--you are smokin' hot!!!


----------



## JRed

thanks for the lovely compliments, ladies!  

at the risk of sounding like a broken record, i just love this thread!  i never see cl's in action where i am so it's great to see all the outfit combos.


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> Hi ladies! It's been just *gorgeous* out here in SF for the past few days!  heading out for a lunch date with girlfriends, decided it would be ironic to pay a subtle tribute to recent current events, hence the tank top, which of course was a perfect opportunity to break out my camo Pigalles!!
> 
> (not sure why my stomach looks all pouchy today, don't mind that! ush
> 
> View attachment 370358


 

you look gorgeous!  And I don't see the pouchy stomach...


----------



## catcat

So since I decided tokeep them I will wear them today, don't know if it's very wise since I will buy big terracotta flowerpots which are quite havy as well as gardening stuff ... but hey if I wait I will end up keeping them in the dustbag,Now I think I might switch shoes when I start gardening!

My son didn't want to leave me alone , so he shows his new converse.

Nothing special just my outfit for a normal day...

Chanel sunnies as usual
Bensimon linen shirt
Max Mara jacket
Miss Sixty jeans

and *red patent rolandes*


----------



## legaldiva

OMG.  Love those wine patent rolandos!  And I love gardening, too ... *sigh* you are living my dream day: at a garden center in CLs.


----------



## gemruby41

You look great *Cat*.  Your son is a cutie, the girls better watch out!!


----------



## sara999

gemruby41 said:


> You look great *Cat*. Your son is a cutie, the girls better watch out!!


i know, he's gonna be such a heartbreaker!


----------



## Noegirl05

Cat you look amazing... what cut of jeans are those I want mine to do that at the bottom lol


----------



## Cristina

*Cat*, those red patent Rolandes are so gorgeous.  You look great


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Cat, you look great and your son is too cute!


----------



## babypie

OMG Cat,  you perfect the casual-chic look every single time!


----------



## catcat

Noegirl05 said:


> Cat you look amazing... what cut of jeans are those I want mine to do that at the bottom lol


 Noegirl these are pretty straight cut jeans...I like them better with such a shoe than skinny's or flares.

Thanks lady's I know why I love to come here ...
First impression, after having worn them nearly all day, surprisinggly comfy I can walk very easily, now my toes (upper part) burn some but that's really normal today it's rather warm here for february 21°Celsius (sorry don't know the conversion) and my feet are not yet used to be "barefoot" in shoes.
Now getting a 2 year old in and out of the car, pushing a caddy full of huge teracotta vases, getting those into the car etc...was kind of an adventure!


----------



## danicky

catcat  you look stunning. I love how you put your outfits together, they are so chic! The Rolandes look great on.


----------



## Stinas

Catcat you look great and your son is too cute!!!


----------



## gingerfarm

*Cat*, Looking really good!  When I'm a mom, I have to be just as stylish!!!


----------



## cfellis522

Cat,

For a StayAtHomeMom, you look so very chic!  I love your look.  I like the combination of the cargo pants and top with your CLs.  What a way to take simple to chic!   

I used to love the way my mom would spend the day working around the house, but then right before my dad came home, she would go clean up and come out looking all nice and of course, wearing heels.  I guess that is where I get my fascination with heels!  Its addictive!  Since starting here in January, You all ahve enable me in no small fashion.  LoL  I am going to have to put myself on a ban until next season!

Caroline


----------



## natassha68

catcat said:


> So since I decided tokeep them I will wear them today, don't know if it's very wise since I will buy big terracotta flowerpots which are quite havy as well as gardening stuff ... but hey if I wait I will end up keeping them in the dustbag,Now I think I might switch shoes when I start gardening!
> 
> My son didn't want to leave me alone , so he shows his new converse.
> 
> Nothing special just my outfit for a normal day...
> 
> Chanel sunnies as usual
> Bensimon linen shirt
> Max Mara jacket
> Miss Sixty jeans
> 
> and *red patent rolandes*



 Wow, you look terrific  !!!


----------



## cjy

You look great as per usual and your little boy is the cutest thing!!! I know you will be the hotest flower pot shopper there!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

i am not a fan of the rolandes but they look delicious on you, catcat....your son is a living doll in his wee converses...lol


----------



## LavenderIce

catcat you are the epitome of chic!  I love the way clothes fit on you and your taste in CLs is sublime.


----------



## Zophie

catcat said:


> So since I decided tokeep them I will wear them today, don't know if it's very wise since I will buy big terracotta flowerpots which are quite havy as well as gardening stuff ... but hey if I wait I will end up keeping them in the dustbag,Now I think I might switch shoes when I start gardening!
> 
> My son didn't want to leave me alone , so he shows his new converse.
> 
> Nothing special just my outfit for a normal day...
> 
> Chanel sunnies as usual
> Bensimon linen shirt
> Max Mara jacket
> Miss Sixty jeans
> 
> and *red patent rolandes*


 
catcat, you look so pretty and put together!  I honestly don't personally know any stay-at-home moms who come close to looking stylish as you do.


----------



## Zophie

Here is my outfit for today:

Ann Taylor sweater
Bebe pants
CL chocolate brown Very Prive
Jimmy Choo Marcia bag
And last but not least, I think my bra deserves mention, Victoria's Secret pushup make-you-look-like-you-have-more-boobs bra!


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie,

Very well put together!!!  I like the pants.  Are they current from Bebe?  I hope to get my brown VPs in the next week.  I noticed your little camera hound is staring at a gull winged mercedes?    Is she a car hound as well?  

Caroline


----------



## sara999

zohpie and sophie both look lovely!! i love VS pushups!


----------



## RRSC

catcat: you look great as always..love your style!
zophie: wow!! Love your outfit, especially those pants!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Zophie- you look great as usual!


----------



## Edrine

cat-cat your son i too cutelove your wine rolandes


----------



## natassha68

Zophie said:


> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater
> Bebe pants
> CL chocolate brown Very Prive
> Jimmy Choo Marcia bag
> And last but not least, I think my bra deserves mention, Victoria's Secret pushup make-you-look-like-you-have-more-boobs bra!



very chic, you look terrific !!


----------



## Zophie

cfellis522 said:


> Zophie,
> 
> Very well put together!!! I like the pants. Are they current from Bebe? I hope to get my brown VPs in the next week. I noticed your little camera hound is staring at a gull winged mercedes?  Is she a car hound as well?
> 
> Caroline


 

I bought the pants from Bebe a few months ago, not long ago, so pretty current I guess.   I don't know if Sophie is a car hound.  She doesn't mind riding in the car in her little carrier though.


----------



## jroos

H&M jeans 
  American apparel tshirt
  Ted Lapidus vintage glasses 
  Vintage jewlery
  black balenciaga work
  CL's don't know the name of them??


----------



## Kamilla850

catcat and zophie - you ladies look amazing as always!


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater
> Bebe pants
> CL chocolate brown Very Prive
> Jimmy Choo Marcia bag
> And last but not least, I think my bra deserves mention, Victoria's Secret pushup make-you-look-like-you-have-more-boobs bra!


Damn girl you look GREAT!!!!! I am going to get one of those bras!


----------



## gemruby41

*Zophie*-you never cease to amaze us!!!

*Jroos*-looking good


----------



## dknigh21

Zophie - You look great. I like the pants and need to get one of those bras. lol

Jroos - Great outfit, and your Bbag is TDF.


----------



## gingerfarm

Hey girls, great outfits!

It's friday night!  must be lots of CL's out!


----------



## panrixx

Zophie said:


> catcat, you look so pretty and put together! I honestly don't personally know any stay-at-home moms who come close to looking stylish as you do.


That's Frence woman for you. Always well presented and stylish


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - You look amazing as ALWAYS!  So does Sophie!  
Love the pants!!!  Those VS bras are GREAT!



jroos said:


> H&M jeans
> American apparel tshirt
> Ted Lapidus vintage glasses
> Vintage jewlery
> black balenciaga work
> CL's don't know the name of them??


You look great!  Im soo jealous that it looks warm in your pic!  Its snowing here


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I just scrolled through most of this thread and I am LOVING the outfits!!! Everyone looks amazing. I am so overwhelmed by everyone's outfits!! It's too much beauty for one thread. 

Stinas - you have such an amazing/diverse collection of shoes! Love them. 

Priiin - I LOVEEE your style!! It's so effortlessly chic  I also really like how you mix high and low end..I do that all the time. I dont really know you but i really wanna go shopping with you, lol! Also...I am just really drooling over that vinyl cabas - my suitemate has one and seeing it hanging in her room every day just makes me want to march over to Chanel ASAP!


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> Damn girl you look GREAT!!!!! I am going to get one of those bras!


Thanks!  That bra is amazing, I love it!  I swear it adds at least a cup size, if not more.  



jroos said:


> H&M jeans
> American apparel tshirt
> Ted Lapidus vintage glasses
> Vintage jewlery
> black balenciaga work
> CL's don't know the name of them??


 
Love your outfit!  I love black.  I think those are Very Prives?  Hard to see that well though in the pic.


----------



## ms piggy

One more action pic, taken for another board here, which included CL. 

Zara satin top
Warehouse pencil skirt
Hermes constance belt
Hermes Brides de Gala scarf
Simple 85mm in black kid leather


----------



## Zophie

beautiful, ms piggy!  I love the whole outfit but I expecially love that top.


----------



## ms piggy

jroos said:


> H&M jeans
> American apparel tshirt
> Ted Lapidus vintage glasses
> Vintage jewlery
> black balenciaga work
> CL's don't know the name of them??



You looked great. Can't quite tell the CLs from here. Could you post a close up? Don't think they are VPs, as those are peep-toes. Yours are closed toes pumps.


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks *Zophie*! Everyone look fab here!


----------



## catcat

*Zophie*- great outfit I just love your pants and  to the bra, perfect and much cheaper than surgery  which meens more CL's .....

*Jroos*- looking good, thanks for sharing love your Bal , the black work is my favorite b-bag!

*ms piggy- *I just love your outfit so classic and elegant the pencilskirt + Hermès belt...whow!


----------



## canismajor

What a neat outfit!  Love it! 



ms piggy said:


> One more action pic, taken for another board here, which included CL.
> 
> Zara satin top
> Warehouse pencil skirt
> Hermes constance belt
> Hermes Brides de Gala scarf
> Simple 85mm in black kid leather


----------



## chances88

Great outfit! Those hot pink Rolandos are TDF! Yes it definitely spices up the outfit! 



Kamilla850 said:


> I was running late to work today so of course I didn't have an opportunity to snap a photo before I left, but as I was walking to work, I snapped this photo on the street.
> No exciting outfit today since I literally got ready in 2 minutes, so I spiced it up with my shoes, I'm wearing:
> Club Monaco curduroy skirt
> Club Monaco tights
> Ralph Lauren circle shawl (one of my favorite items of clothing)
> BCBG ballet wrap sweater
> Chanel Bubble Quilt bowler
> AND PINK SUEDE ROLANDOS
> 
> I have realized that regardless of how ordinary or  my outfit is, people don't seem to notice that when I am wearing really eye catching shoes.


----------



## chances88

Great first photo! The shoes look good with your outfit! 



dknigh21 said:


> So this is my first time posting my outfit here. Just some jeans and a white blouse under my BCBG jumper dress. I think I love that dress. I own it in a few colors. lol
> 
> I had to take my picture about a dozen times before I got one without the pretty girl in front of me. She kept walking over for me to pet her; I will admit that most of the time I would.  The second pic just shows what all the rest of them looked like.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jroos,you look too good


----------



## gemruby41

*ms piggy*,  the outfit!!! Every single piece!


----------



## ms piggy

*catcat*, *xnplo*, *gemruby41* thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

LOVING the outfits from catcat and mspiggy. 

Mspiggy, your Hermes belt and scarf combo is TDF!!! I need to learn how to tie scarves that way!


----------



## ms piggy

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Mspiggy, your Hermes belt and scarf combo is TDF!!! I need to learn how to tie scarves that way!



Thanks! Come join us on the H board then. But I must warn you first, H scarves are super addictive, much like CLs! Trust the French to lure us in to the point of no return.


----------



## babypie

jroos said:


> H&M jeans
> American apparel tshirt
> Ted Lapidus vintage glasses
> Vintage jewlery
> black balenciaga work
> CL's don't know the name of them??


 
You look very glam!


----------



## wantmore

*catcat* - TDF Patent Wine Rolandos!!!

*jroos* - love the all black! The CL look like Simples??? We need close-up pictures to tell you exactly.

*Zophie* - There goes your Ann Taylor pieces again.....I'm just loving them! I have to go there one of these days. 

*ms piggy* - I love, love, love pencil skirts. I think they are very chic, timeless and hugs the body in all the right places! Love your outfit!


----------



## RRSC

ms piggy: You look stunning!!! WOW!! I absolutely LOVE your outfit. I especially can't stop looking at your H belt I want one too!!


----------



## wantmore

cfellis522 said:


> I used to love the way my mom would spend the day working around the house, but then right before my dad came home, she would go clean up and come out looking all nice and of course, wearing heels. Caroline


That is so charming of your mom to do. I should take notes, LOL! I'm a night person and start my days late and end them late as well. So when DH comes home, I'm all disheveled . I don't get to take a shower until about 9pm, and by that time, he's already getting ready to go to bed.


----------



## catcat

ms piggy said:


> Thanks! Come join us on the H board then. But I must warn you first, H scarves are super addictive, much like CLs! Trust the French to lure us in to the point of no return.


 
 I think I didn't hear that...!

Actually I have a nice collection of H scarfs, I don' wear them that much but I really love and cherish them they are really pieces of art to me.


----------



## peppers90

ms piggy~  you exude class!  Love the Hermes scarf and belt~~


----------



## Shasta

*Zophie, Catcat  & MissPiggy, I love all of your outfits!  Gorgeous!*


----------



## jroos

Thanks ladies!! miss piggy I don't know how to post a closeup??


----------



## lawchick

ms piggy said:


> One more action pic, taken for another board here, which included CL.
> 
> Zara satin top
> Warehouse pencil skirt
> Hermes constance belt
> Hermes Brides de Gala scarf
> Simple 85mm in black kid leather


 

Wow *Ms. Piggy*, you look so classic and elegant! I love this look. Totally put together and very, very stylish.


----------



## shopalot

Zophie said:


> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> Ann Taylor sweater
> Bebe pants
> CL chocolate brown Very Prive
> Jimmy Choo Marcia bag
> And last but not least, I think my bra deserves mention, Victoria's Secret pushup make-you-look-like-you-have-more-boobs bra!



Great outfit Zophie! I love JC! And I'm going to be in need of tons of those VS bras in a few months! LOL



jroos said:


> H&M jeans
> American apparel tshirt
> Ted Lapidus vintage glasses
> Vintage jewlery
> black balenciaga work
> CL's don't know the name of them??



Great outfit! I'm not sure about the CL's but they look fantastic on you.



ms piggy said:


> One more action pic, taken for another board here, which included CL.
> 
> Zara satin top
> Warehouse pencil skirt
> Hermes constance belt
> Hermes Brides de Gala scarf
> Simple 85mm in black kid leather



I am in love with the look of the Hermes items!
The tie on of your scarf is great, I'm going to have to learn to do that so I can actually start wearing some of my scarfs!


----------



## ms piggy

*wantmore* I'm a total night owl too and unfortunately I have a day job ush:

*RRSC* Hermes Constance belt are reversible (mine is black/brown), real value for money. 

*catcat* I love H scarves for their designs too. They are such collectibles. 

*peppers90*, *Shasta*, *lawchick* thank you! 

*jroos* maybe you could take a pic of just your shoes and post them here, we could help out with the style. 

*shopalot* on the H board, we called the scarf style I posted as "elle" knot in honour of a tPF-er who started wearing her scarf that way. It's actually quite simple
a) bias fold the scarf i.e. take two opposite corners and fold them towards the centre till the tips are touching; 
b) continue to fold the scarf from both sides towards the middle until it's just one long piece;
c) form a knot in the middle, and two more at each sides;
d) wear it like you would a necklace and tie at the ends behind your neck. You can adjust how long you want the "necklace" to be. 
Have fun trying! What I like about the style is that you can wear it all year round even during the warmer days (I love the ease of wear plus I live in the tropics).


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

miss piggy, thanks for teaching us how to tie the scarf!! i just bought 2 today (not H, unfortunately..I wish lol) and I'm definetely going to try your way! 

Also..your Hermes belt..is that still available in stores? I don't know much about H... Do you mind if I ask you much it was? And it's reversible..that makes it all the more better. I'm actually thinking of investing in a nice leather belt.


----------



## ms piggy

*JCinwrppingppr* (as in - "in wrapping paper"?) no worries, it's always fun to share and enable. Am sure, pretty soon, it would be H scarves for you. 

Hermes Constance belt (leather portion) and buckle (the "H" part) are "sold" separately, as in priced separately but must be purchased together (i.e. you can't just puchase the buckle alone). You pick the buckle and the leather combination you want. The buckle comes in several "hardware" - Gold, Palladium (silver), Guilloche (ripple effect) etc. And in shiny and matte finish. Mine is matte Palladium. The leather belt comes in various colour combination, too many to list. Go check out the store. 

Before the recent price increase ush: I think it retails for around US$550 thereabouts in the States. Just a bit more than a pair of Simples?


----------



## danicky

Zophie, I love your outfit. You look lovely. LOL, love VS bras. They always make your cleavage look beautiful.


----------



## danicky

ms piggy said:


> One more action pic, taken for another board here, which included CL.
> 
> Zara satin top
> Warehouse pencil skirt
> Hermes constance belt
> Hermes Brides de Gala scarf
> Simple 85mm in black kid leather


 
Looking great!! I love the Hermes belt. Love the Simples.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

ms piggy, thank you so much for the info. It's nice to know that you can pick the color/type of leather. I was afraid the price was going to seem very scary but you are right, it's about the same as a pair of CLs! I've really been thinking about getting a nice belt for a couple of years now..my bank account is hurting but as soon as it gets a little better (lol) I will def check out the H boutique


----------



## ledaatomica

I wish I had a little bit of a better picture but all the ones I have from the event I was at last night didnt show the shoes. I am wearing the red/black anemones


----------



## cjy

ledaatomica said:


> I wish I had a little bit of a better picture but all the ones I have from the event I was at last night didnt show the shoes. I am wearing the red/black anemones


Look at you with your red bag, too! yOU LOOK VERY CHIC!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

cjy said:


> Look at you with your red bag, too! yOU LOOK VERY CHIC!!!


 

thanks cjy! you know after some ladies here mentioned how these shoes might look clownish or something around those lines I felt maybe I made a mistake to buy them. At the event last night I cant even count the times people came up to me both women and men asked where I got them and how they could get a pair! I really felt better about them as they are really showstoppers.


----------



## poshchick

You got that right they are absolutely fantabulous!! I don't think they are clownish at all, I love 'out there' and little bit eccentric shoes! xxx


----------



## ledaatomica

found a couple more pictures .. the first was around x-mas time. I wish I had one with my coat off but I am wearing the nude yoyos there for a x-mas party and the other wearing my leopard pigalles for some dinner out thing and third was wearing Iowa zeppas at a superbowl party, I think they thought I was nuts to be wearing heels to that lol.


----------



## danicky

ledaatomica said:


> found a couple more pictures .. the first was around x-mas time. I wish I had one with my coat off but I am wearing the nude yoyos there for a x-mas party and the other wearing my leopard pigalles for some dinner out thing and third was wearing Iowa zeppas at a superbowl party, I think they thought I was nuts to be wearing heels to that lol.


 
Wow, your outfits are gorgeous. Not to mention that I'm over your CL's. You have a great body!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Ledaatomica*- you look gorgeous in all of your outfits! I LOVE your green dress!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ledaatomica said:


> I wish I had a little bit of a better picture but all the ones I have from the event I was at last night didnt show the shoes. I am wearing the red/black anemones


----------



## babypie

ledaatomica said:


> I wish I had a little bit of a better picture but all the ones I have from the event I was at last night didnt show the shoes. I am wearing the red/black anemones


 
Woah! Look out! Those sure aren't wallflower shoes!  I love them and you wear them so well


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica - You look A M A Z I N G in all the photos!!!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks ladies for all the compliments  :shame:


----------



## canismajor

ledaatomica... How well put together you are...  LOVE all your posted looks!


----------



## LavenderIce

ledaatomica--wow!  You look absolutely amazing in all of your outfits.  I love the retro look of your dresses, they are so flattering to your figure.


----------



## peppers90

Ledaatomica~  You look great!  I esp like the green dress with the leopard pigalles and clutch!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Ledaatomica*-you are a gorgeous woman, and those outfits are TDF!!!


----------



## dknigh21

ledaatomica - All of your outfits looks amazing. Very stylish. I especially love the green dress.


----------



## Zophie

I love your outfits, ledaatomica.


----------



## Zophie

ledaatomica said:


> thanks cjy! you know after some ladies here mentioned how these shoes might look clownish or something around those lines I felt maybe I made a mistake to buy them. At the event last night I cant even count the times people came up to me both women and men asked where I got them and how they could get a pair! I really felt better about them as they are really showstoppers.


 

Clownish?  No way!  Those shoes are TDF.  I wish I could come up with an excuse to buy some myself.


----------



## Kamilla850

Ledaatomica - you look absolutely beautiful in each of those photos.  Shame on you for thinking that the anemones could be clownish, they are stunning on you!


----------



## ShoeDarling

On a dinner date in my formentera espadrilles.


----------



## jellybebe

dknigh21 said:


> ledaatomica - All of your outfits looks amazing. Very stylish. I especially love the green dress.


 
I agree 100%! That dress is absolutely stunning and so flattering!


----------



## babypie

ShoeDarling said:


> On a dinner date in my formentera espadrilles.


 
ShoeDarling, you look so pretty! Super-cute dress!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*ShoeDarling*,your outfit is so cute! The shoes look great with that dress!


----------



## danicky

ShoeDarling said:


> On a dinner date in my formentera espadrilles.


 
You look great! Love, love, love you're outfit!!


----------



## Stinas

ShoeDarling said:


> On a dinner date in my formentera espadrilles.



You look great!!!  I lovee that dress!!!!  Where did you get it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## catcat

*ShoeDarling* thanks for sharing, such a nice and summery outfit it suits you very well!
*Ledaatomica* Great outfit pics I love your style very feminine and glamorous, the green dress is my favorite as well!


----------



## legaldiva

_*leda*_--where did you find that clutch?  It's perfect for the leopard pigalles, and I love the leopard print with green.  
_*
shoedarling*_--I, too, love your outfit; that dress is so cute!  I love your hair the most, tho!!!


----------



## ShoeDarling

babypie, my purse addiction, danicky, stinas, catcat, legaldiva....thanks so much!  

Stinas, the dress is from the Gap ($17.99 on sale!!!!) and the belt is from Banana Republic.


----------



## xboobielicousx

you look so awesome!  may i ask where you got your green dress from? it is beautiful on you!




ledaatomica said:


> found a couple more pictures .. the first was around x-mas time. I wish I had one with my coat off but I am wearing the nude yoyos there for a x-mas party and the other wearing my leopard pigalles for some dinner out thing and third was wearing Iowa zeppas at a superbowl party, I think they thought I was nuts to be wearing heels to that lol.


----------



## ms piggy

Great looks *ledaatomica*. Love the cut on the green dress.

*ShoeDarling* what a cute and sweet look.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ShoeDarling said:


> On a dinner date in my formentera espadrilles.


 
OMG!! shoedarling...you look too cute...dinner date uh...do i spy winterpark village in the background? Anyway back to the Formentera...loving them...you are so blessed to be able to wear them...even the 41 are too small for meso i will have to live through you


----------



## gemruby41

You are very pretty *ShoeDarling!*  What a great dress and of course the CL's!!!


----------



## catcat

Sorry for the "dark" pics...today it is nice and rather warm but temperature will go down again, sniff...so I had to "profit" and wear my beauty's again...

Lacoste marine polo
Agnès B. jean pencil skirt
Dior greenstreet chic (I havn't used this bag for ages)
Enrico Checchi sunnys
and CL wine patent rolande


----------



## ms piggy

*catcat* such casual chic look. Love the wine Rolande.


----------



## babypie

ShoeDarling said:


> babypie, my purse addiction, danicky, stinas, catcat, legaldiva....thanks so much!
> 
> Stinas, *the dress is from the Gap ($17.99 on sale!!!!*) and the belt is from Banana Republic.


 
Wow!


----------



## babypie

catcat - great look as always!  You seem to get so much wear out of your CLs! Wish I could wear them that often.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Catcat*- you look amazing, as always!


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks again ladies for all the wonderful compliments! you are all so sweet. 



legaldiva said:


> _*leda*_--where did you find that clutch? It's perfect for the leopard pigalles, and I love the leopard print with green.


 
The clutch is by Anya Hindmarch. You can either purchase her purses on her website, NAP, and vivre.com not sure where else. 



xboobielicousx said:


> you look so awesome! may i ask where you got your green dress from? it is beautiful on you!


 
almost all of my pencil dresses, and I have too many of them, are custom made. I have a tailor that makes them for me. I pretty much tell her what design I want and choose fabric. Its extremely hard for me to find clothes that are supposed to be fitted retail. For a while I was obsessed the green would be perfect with leopard print and that was the result of that.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*catcat ,*i adore your outfit


----------



## gemruby41

Catcat, love the outfit!!!


----------



## Edrine

ShoeDarling said:


> On a dinner date in my formentera espadrilles.


 
very cute shoe darling



catcat said:


> Sorry for the "dark" pics...today it is nice and rather warm but temperature will go down again, sniff...so I had to "profit" and wear my beauty's again...
> 
> Lacoste marine polo
> Agnès B. jean pencil skirt
> Dior greenstreet chic (I havn't used this bag for ages)
> Enrico Checchi sunnys
> and CL wine patent rolande


 
catcat your rolandes are tdf!!!



ledaatomica said:


> found a couple more pictures .. the first was around x-mas time. I wish I had one with my coat off but I am wearing the nude yoyos there for a x-mas party and the other wearing my leopard pigalles for some dinner out thing and third was wearing Iowa zeppas at a superbowl party, I think they thought I was nuts to be wearing heels to that lol.


 

leda, you remind me of dita


----------



## ledaatomica

Edrine said:


> leda, you remind me of dita


 
gosh what an amazing compliment! cant get better than that no? but you wont find me stripping anytime soon 


I dress very similar to my mother so she is my main inspiration.


----------



## poshchick

Wow leda your green dress is fabby! I would love to have someone make me clothes, I can never get things to fit right either  xxx


----------



## danicky

catcat your outfit is very nice. The Rolandes look amazing.


----------



## Zophie

ShoeDarling said:


> On a dinner date in my formentera espadrilles.


 
You look so cute, ShoeDarling!  



catcat said:


> Sorry for the "dark" pics...today it is nice and rather warm but temperature will go down again, sniff...so I had to "profit" and wear my beauty's again...
> 
> Lacoste marine polo
> Agnès B. jean pencil skirt
> Dior greenstreet chic (I havn't used this bag for ages)
> Enrico Checchi sunnys
> and CL wine patent rolande


 
What a pretty outfit, catcat.  Take advantage of the weather and wear those shoes whenever you can.  I love them!


----------



## sonya

ledaatomica said:


> found a couple more pictures .. the first was around x-mas time. I wish I had one with my coat off but I am wearing the nude yoyos there for a x-mas party and the other wearing my leopard pigalles for some dinner out thing and third was wearing Iowa zeppas at a superbowl party, I think they thought I was nuts to be wearing heels to that lol.





That is a great green dress! I want to know the name of your tailor!


----------



## Stinas

Cat Cat - you look great as always!
Love the Rolande


----------



## legaldiva

Ladies--oriental treasure on Ebay does dresses similarly.  You send her measurements, and she makes your dress.  I'm ordering about a hundred when I got home ...


----------



## ShoeDarling

Thanks for the compliements ladies!  

and *catcat*, I LOVE THOSE SHOES!!!! you look great:okay:


----------



## gemruby41

Today's work attire.

Blouse-Macy's
Pants-Gap
Bag-LV
Shoes-Patent VP's


----------



## chances88

Everyone looks fabulous , I've missed so many people I had to make a overall statement!  

Shoedarling, great find on the dress, very cute dinner outfit. I had to comment on your bargain! 

Gemruby perfect work outfit! Great shoes, lovely bag and I really like that blouse! You look great! 



gemruby41 said:


> Today's work attire.
> 
> Blouse-Macy's
> Pants-Gap
> Bag-LV
> Shoes-Patent VP's


----------



## catcat

gemruby41 said:


> Today's work attire.
> 
> Blouse-Macy's
> Pants-Gap
> Bag-LV
> Shoes-Patent VP's


 
Perfect and smart as usual, thanks so much for always sharing, these shoes are gourgeous!


----------



## ms piggy

*gemruby*, those red tip VPs are TDF!


----------



## ledaatomica

legaldiva said:


> Ladies--oriental treasure on Ebay does dresses similarly. You send her measurements, and she makes your dress. I'm ordering about a hundred when I got home ...


 
that lady is awesome! I have gotten many a dress from her also.


----------



## poshchick

legaldiva said:


> Ladies--oriental treasure on Ebay does dresses similarly. You send her measurements, and she makes your dress. I'm ordering about a hundred when I got home ...


 

Are you allowed to post the exact user name? As I done a search and came up with someone selling swords!? If not could you pm me please? 

Thanks! 

xxx


----------



## ledaatomica

poshchick said:


> Are you allowed to post the exact user name? As I done a search and came up with someone selling swords!? If not could you pm me please?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> xxx


 
here is a link to her store http://stores.ebay.com/TopRunway


----------



## danicky

gemruby41  very, very cute outfit.  Love the VP's.


----------



## *Lo

gemruby adorable outfit!!!!  I looooove the VP's


----------



## fmd914

*Lo said:


> gemruby adorable outfit!!!! I looooove the VP's


 

Ditto.  I love how you immediately put together a great outfit and wear your shoes!!!!


----------



## Edrine

gemruby, nice outfit!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks everyone for the compliments.   the VP's!


----------



## xboobielicousx

how's the quality of her work?  i'm scared of ordering from china sometimes because i've been bitten in the arse before by china sellers that look like they are ok but after i receive the item, the quality turns out to be SUPER cheap...





ledaatomica said:


> here is a link to her store http://stores.ebay.com/TopRunway


----------



## sara999

catcat you are so chic


----------



## ledaatomica

xboobielicousx said:


> how's the quality of her work? i'm scared of ordering from china sometimes because i've been bitten in the arse before by china sellers that look like they are ok but after i receive the item, the quality turns out to be SUPER cheap...


 
Its very good. I got around 6 dresses from her.  The dresses dont have liners though and I sometimes wear a slip.  I personally am extremely satisfied. In the end the most I have paid is about $110. You can try it once and not really break the bank. 

Nothing I purchased from her looks cheap on the contrary it looks more expensive than it really is.


----------



## cjy

gemruby41 said:


> Today's work attire.
> 
> Blouse-Macy's
> Pants-Gap
> Bag-LV
> Shoes-Patent VP's


Looking good there gemruby!!!!!! Love the shoes and bag!!! How is the weather in Fla. right now? It's rainey here in S.C.!!


----------



## gemruby41

cjy said:


> Looking good there gemruby!!!!!! Love the shoes and bag!!! How is the weather in Fla. right now? It's rainey here in S.C.!!


It's hot today. It's 83 degrees right now


----------



## dknigh21

gemruby - I love those VPs with that outfit. They are a great combo and look great together.


----------



## Zophie

These pictures are terribly out of focus but I had to post them because Sophie got in all three of them.   Gotta love the one where we both have red devil eyes....

Anne Klein suit
CL Piafs


----------



## Zophie

gemruby41 said:


> Today's work attire.
> 
> Blouse-Macy's
> Pants-Gap
> Bag-LV
> Shoes-Patent VP's


 

Great outfit, gemruby.  I love the patent VPs!  Seeing them on you makes me much more anxious for mine to arrive.


----------



## gemruby41

Zophie, you and Sophie are too cute for words   I  the CL Piafs, they look so comfortable.


----------



## poshchick

ledaatomica said:


> here is a link to her store http://stores.ebay.com/TopRunway


 

Thanks so much! 

xxx


----------



## peppers90

*gem~*  great work outfit-superclassy- like the patent VPs on you

*zophie*~ your puppy is so cute; stealing the show!!  Great suit!


----------



## danicky

Zophie said:


> These pictures are terribly out of focus but I had to post them because Sophie got in all three of them. Gotta love the one where we both have red devil eyes....
> 
> Anne Klein suit
> CL Piafs


 
Very nice outfit. Love the Piafs. Your puppy is adorable. She loves being in the pics. Too cute.


----------



## cjy

Zophie you are both show stoppers!!!


----------



## Lynn12

Gem - your outfit looks so good with the black patent VPs.  Your Azur LV bag is fantastic too!!!

Zophie - You are your pup look great.  Nice looking suit with your CLs.


----------



## Shasta

*Gemruby-  Gorgeous!  Even my 9 year old son said "cool bag"!  Looks great w/ your VP's!*


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - I love the pic with both of you!!!


----------



## *Lo

Zophie I love your suit, you always looks so put together.....and i love love love your little maltese (she's a maltese right?)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

You girls are dolls!


----------



## LavenderIce

ledaatomica said:


> Its very good. I got around 6 dresses from her. The dresses dont have liners though and I sometimes wear a slip. I personally am extremely satisfied. In the end the most I have paid is about $110. You can try it once and not really break the bank.
> 
> Nothing I purchased from her looks cheap on the contrary it looks more expensive than it really is.


 
I am now obsessed with her ebay store.  I love all the different styles and I am having a hard time deciding on colors for the different styles I want.  I will try with one first and if I like it, I will get a few more.  These styles suit me to a T.  So good to know they will be made with my specifications and, no problem on them not having liners, I wear spanx under all of my dresses.


----------



## wantmore

You ladies are all so stylish.....


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie,

I just love your dog!  Again, she is such a cute little camera hound!  

It wouldnt be a picture of you without her!

Caroline


----------



## pazt

CL in action :

phillip lim dress
kelly hermes bag
n. prive CL in grease/black patent


----------



## pazt

elizabeth and james dress
no brand clutch
privatita in nappa/roccia python


----------



## canismajor

Perfect combo! 


pazt said:


> CL in action :
> 
> phillip lim dress
> kelly hermes bag
> n. prive CL in grease/black patent


----------



## *Lo

paztn your fab!!  shoes bags dresses, its all fabulous!!  I want those privatitas soo bad I am sooo jealous.  Your exotic Hbags are TDF.


----------



## danicky

pazt  you look stunning. Love both outfits, and I am  over your shoes.


----------



## cjy

pazt you look great! The shoes look marvy on you!!!


----------



## pazt

thank you ladies!


----------



## Edrine

pazt they both look fab!


----------



## catcat

*Zophie* great suit thanks for sharing your doggy is so cute!

*pazt* very elegant I especially like the purple dress with the privatitas...they are gorgeous and you wear them well!



I received my kid simples 100 a couple of days ago but was rather dissapointed...after all the python, the wine rolandes etc...they just seemed a bid too simple. 
I think a pair of black kid rolandos would be more "me" but I decided to use them today and finally I am warming up to them.

I had to light up the pics but you still can't make out the deatails sorry!


Chanel sunnies
maje shirt
Briefing pin striped black jacket
J. P. Gaultier belt
Max Mara charcol pants
Wolford pinstripe stockings
Bal black work- my daily grab and go bag

and *black kid simples 100*


----------



## babypie

*Pazt* - wow!! Now THAT is how to wear a shoe and make it the star of your show! Gorgreous!


----------



## Shasta

*Pazt!  Love  your outfits, all of the pieces are gorgeous!*


----------



## danicky

catcat  you look lovely. I really like your style. The simples are very pretty on your feet.


----------



## Kamilla850

Pazt - you look so pretty, love the kelly.
catcat - another winning combo.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kamilla850 said:


> Pazt - you look so pretty, love the kelly.
> catcat - another winning combo.


 
  I agree!  And Zophie you and Sophie are fabulous!  Oh, shoedarling and gemruby--love your outfits!


----------



## pazt

thank you all! it's my first time posting here and i am feeling the looove! lol

i will remember to take pics whenever i go out with my CLs and post it here! everyone looks fabulous and inspires me to go out and dress up like there's no more tomorrow! lol


----------



## cjy

Cat perfect as always!!! You really rock your outfits!!


----------



## natassha68

pazt said:


> elizabeth and james dress
> no brand clutch
> privatita in nappa/roccia python



Super cute!!!!!


----------



## natassha68

cat - stunning, well put together! 


catcat said:


> *Zophie* great suit thanks for sharing your doggy is so cute!
> 
> *pazt* very elegant I especially like the purple dress with the privatitas...they are gorgeous and you wear them well!
> 
> 
> 
> I received my kid simples 100 a couple of days ago but was rather dissapointed...after all the python, the wine rolandes etc...they just seemed a bid too simple.
> I think a pair of black kid rolandos would be more "me" but I decided to use them today and finally I am warming up to them.
> 
> I had to light up the pics but you still can't make out the deatails sorry!
> 
> 
> Chanel sunnies
> maje shirt
> Briefing pin striped black jacket
> J. P. Gaultier belt
> Max Mara charcol pants
> Wolford pinstripe stockings
> Bal black work- my daily grab and go bag
> 
> and *black kid simples 100*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

looking good,Louboutin lovelies


----------



## JRed

pazt, i love your dresses!

catcat, you look fab as usual!


----------



## Zophie

Here is my outfit for today.  I really need to figure out how to take a picture that isn't blurry.  At least the shoes are somewhat in focus.

CL black patent Lopano
Bebe suit and shirt
Banana Republic belt
(LV MC bag not in picture)


----------



## babypie

Zophie said:


> Here is my outfit for today. I really need to figure out how to take a picture that isn't blurry. At least the shoes are somewhat in focus.
> 
> CL black patent Lopano
> Bebe suit and shirt
> Banana Republic belt
> (LV MC bag not in picture)


 
Pink and grey look so pretty together.  You look great, as always


----------



## dknigh21

Zophie - I really love the pink with that outfit. It makes for a great pop color.


----------



## danicky

Zophie  looking great!!


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - LOVE the pink on you!


----------



## cjy

Looking pulled together as usual Zophie! But where is my other bud??


----------



## catcat

*Zophie*, the gray looks great with pink !!!


----------



## Leefi

pazt - i am LOVING your dresses!! phillip lim is one of my favorite designers and the dress looks awesome on you!!


----------



## peppers90

Here's an outfit with the Graffiti pump- I figured I can wear this with white, black, grey or ivory....


----------



## catcat

great combination *peppers *this really makes a great outfit!


----------



## peppers90

Thanks catcat!!  I like the little pop of red on the graffiti~~


----------



## peppers90

OK here's another casual look with Pythons and Levis~I am finding you can wear these pythons casual or dressy-they were def worth the $$!!


----------



## dknigh21

Peppers - Your pythons really look awesome with that outfit, and your top is really pretty.


----------



## wantmore

*pazt* - love your outfits!

*cat* - haha! I guess the reason I didn't get dissappointed with my Simples is b/c they were my 1st. It's diffult to follow python and Rolandes. BTW, what are the sizes of your Rolande vs Simples?

*Zophie* - very professional (everytime I see you I'm reminded I need to go to Ann Taylor, LOL!)

*peppers* - you're right! The pythons are very versatile. You look very hip!


----------



## catcat

* wantmore *I wear a 39.5 in simples and they are a perfect fit, I wore them again today and I like them more and more. So I got the rolandes in 39.5 but as you know they are a bid too long. Now I fear 1/2 size down would have been too narrow in the toebox because of the toecleavage

peppers those python simples are gorgeous they really look great love that outfit too!


----------



## danicky

peppers90  love the combinations. Looking great!!


----------



## Shasta

*Peppers, you know I love your style.  Our tastes are so similar.  You look so stunning in both outfits.  I love your tomato first too! THose python's are currently my HG.  Gorgeous!*


----------



## Edrine

^peppers, your outfits are totally chic!


----------



## babypie

Peppers - wow! So _that's _how to wear graffiti pumps!


----------



## gemruby41

*Peppers*-you work it girl


----------



## peppers90

*Thanks ladies!!*  Hopefully, I can actually wear them OUT of the house; it has been so cold and snowy here; UGH... and they are calling for more tomorrow


----------



## Zophie

Great outfits, *peppers90*!  I'd never seen the graffiti pump on anyone before, but I love the way it adds color with your bag.


----------



## Zophie

Here is my outfit from today (and I finally took a clear picture too!)  And also a random pic of my boot I took when waiting for an attorney who always takes a year to get back to his deposition after a break.

Elevenses jacket and skirt from Anthropologie
Black House White Market tank
LV multi Eliza bag
and of course CL Alta Ariella boots!


----------



## gemruby41

WOW, Zophie!!! You are looking good as always


----------



## gemruby41

pazt said:


> CL in action :
> 
> phillip lim dress
> kelly hermes bag
> n. prive CL in grease/black patent


 


pazt said:


> elizabeth and james dress
> no brand clutch
> privatita in nappa/roccia python


*Pazt*-very sexy outfits and shoes


----------



## dknigh21

Zophie - That is such a great outfit. I love those boots with that skirt.


----------



## danicky

Zophie  beautiful. Love the LV, and of course the Ariella's.:okay:


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - LOVE the outfit!!!
I also find it funny how we all take cell pics of our shoes and outfits for each other lol  Thank god no one can tell what we are doing.  They would think we are nuts!


----------



## babypie

Rolandos making their debut


----------



## Stinas

Baby - You look sooo good!!


----------



## danicky

babypie  you look awesome. Love the Rolando's. Cute, cute, cute!!!!


----------



## canismajor

Go *babypie*! 


babypie said:


> Rolandos making their debut


----------



## dknigh21

Babypie - That is such a great outfit. The Rolandos pick up the color from the top perfectly. You look awesome.


----------



## babypie

Thanks everyone.  It was just a quick dinner, I didn't want to overdo it on their first night out.  They're still getting used to the fact that I've taken the socks away from them.  It was like their security blanket.


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> Thanks everyone. It was just a quick dinner, I didn't want to overdo it on their first night out. They're still getting used to the fact that I've taken the socks away from them. It was like their security blanket.


----------



## babypie

Oh, and you'll noticed I'm doing your pose Stinas


----------



## danicky

babypie said:


> Oh, and you'll noticed I'm doing your pose Stinas


----------



## Zophie

Stinas said:


> Zophie - LOVE the outfit!!!
> I also find it funny how we all take cell pics of our shoes and outfits for each other lol Thank god no one can tell what we are doing. They would think we are nuts!


 
I know, isn't it silly?  I took a picture of my purse too and posted it in the LV forum under pics of your LV in action.


*babypie*, you look great in your Rolandos!


----------



## RRSC

babypie: love the rolandos on you!! I'm still not brave enough to venture into the real world with mine yet :s

Zophie: I am loving your boots!!! great outfit and bag!


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> Oh, and you'll noticed I'm doing your pose Stinas



lol yes, I did notice haha  im glad you think of me when you take pics.


----------



## legaldiva

_*Peppers*_--I love your outfits; will you post specifics?  I'd love to know where you get your jackets and what bags you're carrying!  So chic!


----------



## catcat

*babypie* great choices, the rolandos are so sexy now how did they survive without their security blanket ? For how long did you wear them?

*Zophie *these boots are so hot, they or smth similar are on my wish list for automne, I just love my ariella talon


----------



## babypie

catcat said:


> *babypie* great choices, the rolandos are so sexy now how did they survive without their security blanket ? For how long did you wear them?


 
About 2 hours but most of that was sitting down.  They felt fine, to my surprise.  Not saying I'll dance all night in them, but I could still feel my toes...which is always nice.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

looking good,ladies


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie!  

I just love your boots!  Your outfit looks great!  So was the attorney in the room with you?  Just imagine what he would think of you taking a picture of your boots if he was there or walked in!  LoL  

Babypie!  

You look great!  How are the Rolandos working out for you?

Caroline


----------



## wantmore

*cat* - Thanks for the reply. I thought the Rolande needed 1 full sizing up from the normal CL size???

*babypie* - I like the blouse underneath your sweater (and of course the Rolandos)

*Zophie* - Very nice! 

*Stinas* - It's funny how I got a new phone and specifically got the one with the camera so that I can take pictures of myself outside of home, LOL! I found out later I can't upload the cell pics into my computer b/c I'm missing the cords, etc. So I'm back to basics - using my digital.


----------



## babypie

cfellis522 said:


> Zophie!
> 
> I just love your boots! Your outfit looks great! So was the attorney in the room with you? Just imagine what he would think of you taking a picture of your boots if he was there or walked in! LoL
> 
> Babypie!
> 
> You look great! How are the Rolandos working out for you?
> 
> Caroline


 
So far so good. I'm going to take it slow with these ones, but the toe box has really opened up.


----------



## peppers90

* Zophie*~ super chic look with the ariellas and multi-LV!  I post my pics too in the Balenciaga forum---kills two birds with one stone hehe.   Those boots were made for you!

* Babypie*~ as if I DIDN'T already crave some of those wine rolandos, you posted that great pic  Lookin' good girl!!


----------



## babypie

Thank you Stinas , danicky , xnplo , dknigh21 , Zophie , RRSC , catcat , DeeDeeDelovely , cfellis522 , wantmore , peppers90


----------



## Zophie

cfellis522 said:


> Zophie!
> 
> I just love your boots! Your outfit looks great! So was the attorney in the room with you? Just imagine what he would think of you taking a picture of your boots if he was there or walked in! LoL
> 
> Babypie!
> 
> You look great! How are the Rolandos working out for you?
> 
> Caroline


 
Nobody was in the room with me.  We were on a break.  This one guy though kept putting his feet over towards my "space" under the end of the table.  Maybe he was subconsiously jealous that I get to wear such cool footware.


----------



## cjy

Zophie said:


> Nobody was in the room with me. We were on a break. This one guy though kept putting his feet over towards my "space" under the end of the table. Maybe he was subconsiously jealous that I get to wear such cool footware.


He was!


----------



## ledaatomica

more outfits ..
magenta pigalles, helmuts, alta ariella boots and what I am wearing tonight lova leopard pigalles although my hair wasnt 'done' when I took the pictures


----------



## babypie

Ledaa you are smokin'!


----------



## gemruby41

ledaatomica, you look awesome!!! Every single outfit is TDF, and you have the body to carry them off


----------



## danicky

ledaatomica  wow, such pretty pictures. Love how you paired your shoes with your outfits. You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## dknigh21

Ledaatomica - You look awesome. All of your outfits are gorgeous.


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks bab*ypie, gemruby, danicky and dknigh21* you are the ones that are so gorgeous for your lovely compliments


----------



## RRSC

ledaatomica: you look absolutely stunning in all those pics!!! I wasn't even paying attention to your shoes because I couldn't take my eye off your outfits!! I especially love the 1st one.


----------



## canismajor

Fabulous outfits, *leda*! 


ledaatomica said:


> more outfits ..
> magenta pigalles, helmuts, alta ariella boots and what I am wearing tonight lova leopard pigalles although my hair wasnt 'done' when I took the pictures


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *rrsc, xnplo*!



RRSC said:


> ledaatomica: you look absolutely stunning in all those pics!!! I wasn't even paying attention to your shoes because I couldn't take my eye off your outfits!! I especially love the 1st one.


 
that first dress is by wheels and dollbaby. Its a fun dress.


----------



## *Lo

Leda you look so chic!!  I love your outfits


----------



## Zophie

ledaatomica said:


> more outfits ..
> magenta pigalles, helmuts, alta ariella boots and what I am wearing tonight lova leopard pigalles although my hair wasnt 'done' when I took the pictures


 

You look gorgeous in all of them!  You have such a stylish wardrobe.


----------



## cjy

Ledaatomica you have great,chic taste!!! Love them all!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *Lo, Zophie, cjy* .. its  really so  nice to hear that my fellow fashionistas approve at all. I try to look my best when I wear CLs they deserve it.


----------



## cjy

ledaatomica said:


> thanks *Lo, Zophie, cjy* .. its really so nice to hear that my fellow fashionistas approve at all. I try to look my best when I wear CLs they deserve it.


Well you certainly do! I have a feeling you always look sharpe, though!


----------



## peppers90

*leda*~  that about wraps it up....you look great!!  Great fashionista girl~~


----------



## Stinas

ledaatomica - You always look great & you always look like you have a great time!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

leda WOW!


----------



## wantmore

*ledaatomica* - You are working it, girl! Smokin'!!!!


----------



## Edrine

ledaatomica said:


> more outfits ..
> magenta pigalles, helmuts, alta ariella boots and what I am wearing tonight lova leopard pigalles although my hair wasnt 'done' when I took the pictures


 
gorgeous as always


----------



## catcat

ledaatomica said:


> more outfits ..
> magenta pigalles, helmuts, alta ariella boots and what I am wearing tonight lova leopard pigalles although my hair wasnt 'done' when I took the pictures


 
Stunning, you carry these Loubs perfectly and the outfits are amazing and fit like a glove!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lovely,*leda*, just lovely


----------



## hlfinn

leda- all stunning especially that red coat!!  where did you get it? you have the best clothes and shoes! and figure! wow!


----------



## Kamilla850

Leda - such fabulous photos!  I love that purple dress.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm positively  too!  The outfits with the CLs are knockouts!


----------



## Saich2

Leda, you look stunning in your photos, what is the second dress you are wearing, it looks like Navy blue velvet???


----------



## Shasta

*Leda, you look absolutely fantastic.  Very classy and elegant with a sexy edge.  Why don't I see glamour like this when I am in Seattle?  I live on the otherside of the state where there is even less glamour, but I don't care.  I still whatever I want.*


----------



## cfellis522

Leda,

Love all your outfits!  Of course, I am partial to the Alta boots!  I just LOVE CL boots!!!

Caroline


----------



## ledaatomica

aww thank you Kamilla, LavenderIce, cfellis522, peppers, Stinas, oo_let_me_see, deedeelovely, erdine, catcat !!!!!




Saich2 said:


> Leda, you look stunning in your photos, what is the second dress you are wearing, it looks like Navy blue velvet???


 
thanks for the lovely compliment. That dress in 2nd picture is purple and the fabric is probably a mix but in general feels like light suit fabric. 



Shasta said:


> *Leda, you look absolutely fantastic. Very classy and elegant with a sexy edge. Why don't I see glamour like this when I am in Seattle? I live on the otherside of the state where there is even less glamour, but I don't care. I still whatever I want.*


 
thanks! ahh seattle the land of crocs and cords


----------



## ledaatomica

hlfinn said:


> leda- all stunning especially that red coat!! where did you get it? you have the best clothes and shoes! and figure! wow!


 
thank you so much ...  
the coat is a DVF. I bought it 1 and a half years ago I think from nordies .. I love that I can wear it both as a coat and a dress.


----------



## natassha68

ledaatomica said:


> more outfits ..
> magenta pigalles, helmuts, alta ariella boots and what I am wearing tonight lova leopard pigalles although my hair wasnt 'done' when I took the pictures



Wow wee Zow wee !!  *LEDA*.... fabulous with a capitol F !!


----------



## gemruby41

Outfit for today.

Dress-Kenneth Cole
Bag-Balenciaga Day
Shoes-Iowa Zeppa


----------



## cjy

Gem red is your color!! Beautiful!!! 
PS.. whate NM did you get your new shoes from??
The zeppas look fab on you!!


----------



## gemruby41

cjy said:


> Gem red is your color!! Beautiful!!!
> PS.. whate NM did you get your new shoes from??
> The zeppas look fab on you!!


Thanks cjy.  I got them from Bal Harbour.  My SA said that they recently got a shipment of them.  I also saw them at NM in Coral Gables.


----------



## cjy

gemruby41 said:


> Thanks cjy. I got them from Bal Harbour. My SA said that they recently got a shipment of them. I also saw them at NM in Coral Gables.


That must be the go to store! That's where we got our VP's!! Should have guesses!


----------



## natassha68

gemruby41 said:


> Outfit for today.
> 
> Dress-Kenneth Cole
> Bag-Balenciaga Day
> Shoes-Iowa Zeppa



Gem - So well put together, you look like a million $ !!


----------



## ledaatomica

gemruby41 said:


> Outfit for today.
> 
> Dress-Kenneth Cole
> Bag-Balenciaga Day
> Shoes-Iowa Zeppa


 
I love love this dress especially the color wow! This outfit is super well coordinated and those shoes are perfect with the entire outfit.


----------



## danicky

gemruby41  you look great. Love the Zeppa's. I am loving the dress too.


----------



## toiletduck

*gem: *beautiful outfit! I really like red on you!


----------



## azure418

I went out to celebrate my belated 10 year anniversary with my bf last night (it was actually on Monday) and we also celebrated our engagement! (he finally proposed to me  ).  What better way to celebrate than to take my Glitter NPs out on the town.  Here's what I wore:


----------



## boslvuton

Wow azure I love the combo!!!  you looked stunning!  Congrats on your engagement too!!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

azure418 said:


> I went out to celebrate my belated 10 year anniversary with my bf last night (it was actually on Monday) and we also celebrated our engagement! (he finally proposed to me  ). What better way to celebrate than to take my Glitter NPs out on the town. Here's what I wore:


 
aww congrats on the proposal! wonderful way to celebrate by wearing those cinderalla shoes!


----------



## natassha68

azure418 said:


> I went out to celebrate my belated 10 year anniversary with my bf last night (it was actually on Monday) and we also celebrated our engagement! (he finally proposed to me  ).  What better way to celebrate than to take my Glitter NPs out on the town.  Here's what I wore:



Ooo, wow congrats!!! and you looked fantasic!!


----------



## ledaatomica

here with my nude patent yoyos and with my grape moustiques ..


----------



## cjy

Beautifull!! You have excellent taste!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*azure418*,my eyes...I adore those NP...TOO SEXY


----------



## babypie

Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## hlfinn

azure- congrats on your engagement! and i agree- what better shoes to wear for that occasion?!  wow! you look awesome!

gem- so cute in the red dress and the iowas are gorgeous! but best of all is your smile!

leda- more fab outfits! love the first one esp!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Gemruby*- you are so pretty! Love your outfit!  
*Azure*- congrats on your engagement!
*Leda*- your outfits, as always, are amazing!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies!! 

*Azure*- the NP's and your dress.  Congrats on the engagement!!

*Leda*-gorgeous as usual!!!


----------



## Edrine

gemruby41 said:


> Outfit for today.
> 
> Dress-Kenneth Cole
> Bag-Balenciaga Day
> Shoes-Iowa Zeppa


 
gem, you look so adorable and chic!!


----------



## Edrine

azure418 said:


> I went out to celebrate my belated 10 year anniversary with my bf last night (it was actually on Monday) and we also celebrated our engagement! (he finally proposed to me  ). What better way to celebrate than to take my Glitter NPs out on the town. Here's what I wore:


 


WOW! what a gorgeous combo!!!



ledaatomica said:


> here with my nude patent yoyos and with my grape moustiques ..


 
leda, i always love your look..simply timeless!!


----------



## Stinas

gemruby- Your soo pretty!!!!
Leda - Looking great as always!!
Azure - CONGRATS!!!!!!  How exciting!!!  yayyyyy!!!!!  You looked amazing!


----------



## peppers90

Gem~  Red is def your color~ Great outfit!!  Love the bal bag too!!!

  Azure~  Congrats on your engagment   The glitters were perfect~~


----------



## oo_let_me_see

gemruby41 said:


> Outfit for today.
> 
> Dress-Kenneth Cole
> Bag-Balenciaga Day
> Shoes-Iowa Zeppa



gem, you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

azure418 said:


> I went out to celebrate my belated 10 year anniversary with my bf last night (it was actually on Monday) and we also celebrated our engagement! (he finally proposed to me  ).  What better way to celebrate than to take my Glitter NPs out on the town.  Here's what I wore:



Congrats azure!  Love the dress and your NPs!


----------



## danicky

azure418  I am loving your outfit. Love the NP's. They look great on you. Congrats on your engagement!!!

ledaatomica stunning, once again.


----------



## ashakes

*leda*, you always look so amazing! I love your sense of style.

*gem*, you look so chic! Love your dress and Iowa Zeppas!

*azure*, congrats on your engagement. You look so gorgeous and those glitters were the perfect "cinderella" shoe to get engaged in!


----------



## Stinas

Went to a bridal shower today in my Minibouts!
Bebe top & jacket, Express pants that im very upset were a tad bit tight lol, no more ice cream or cakes for me lol


----------



## canismajor

_Flashing_ the red soles.... 


Stinas said:


> Went to a bridal shower today in my Minibouts!
> Bebe top & jacket, Express pants that im very upset were a tad bit tight lol, no more ice cream or cakes for me lol


----------



## Stinas

xnplo said:


> _Flashing_ the red soles....


Always! haha  everyone laughs at me, but I dont care....I know you guys understand hehe


----------



## danicky

Stinas  looking great!!! Love the bebe top.


----------



## babypie

Looking good Stinas!


----------



## Stinas

danicky said:


> Stinas  looking great!!! Love the bebe top.





babypie said:


> Looking good Stinas!


Thanks


----------



## wantmore

*gem* - gorgeous black and red combo!

*azure* - Congrats on your engagement! I just love those blings (one of the pairs that I regret passing on).

l*eda* - you're very stylish!

*Stinas* - love the all black and the sequined top to make something POP.


----------



## catcat

*gem* - lovely dress suits you well

*azure* - Wonderful outfit and "fairy" shoes...and a "prince on his knees  congrats 

l*eda* - I love your style so feminine I especially love the purple outfit!

*Stinas* - You look great, the black...+ the subtle hint of red of the mini's & polish....+ blond hair definately eyecatching!


----------



## gemruby41

Stinas, you look fab!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

stinas...all black with a hint of red...teeheehee..so chic.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Wow... you ladies have amazing shoes and amazing outfits to go with them....I am terrible about taking pics of me when I'm out, I'm deffinitely good with the camera but I'm always taking pics of everyone else I'm with, but I think I'm gonna go in my closet and put some stuff together just so I can contribute to this thread...LOVIN IT!!! (if anyone I know read this they would think I'm nuts, but TPF gals get it...right?)


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Ok...so here are mine...
Of course we all know you can pretty much wear any pair of CL's with jeans and casually as so many ladies have demonstrated here....so I decided to just run to my closet and pull out my more dressier outfits that I would wear with the CL's I own....most of these are "will wear" outfits, so if you don't like one let me know so I won't embarras myself in public...lol...

1. Milly dress, Wolford leggings, black patent Miss Marple
2. Emporio Armani silk coat, bebe belt, ellie tahari capri pants, CL Sabotage (Saks exclusive w/ red sole)
3 & 4. Trina Turk dress, CL suede fuschia Rolando
5. Bebe dress, CL eel skin decollete


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Ok...so here are mine...
Of course we all know you can pretty much wear any pair of CL's with jeans and casually as so many ladies have demonstrated here....so I decided to just run to my closet and pull out my more dressier outfits that I would wear with the CL's I own....most of these are "will wear" outfits, so if you don't like one let me know so I won't embarras myself in public...lol...

1. Milly dress, Wolford leggings, black patent Miss Marple
View attachment 379695

2. Emporio Armani silk coat, bebe belt, ellie tahari capri pants, CL Sabotage (Saks exclusive w/ red sole)
View attachment 379696

3 & 4. Trina Turk dress, CL suede fuschia Rolando
View attachment 379697


View attachment 379698

5. Bebe dress, CL eel skin decollete
View attachment 379699


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Sorry about the double post...and here are the rest....


Ellie Tahari dress with CL camel decollete


Roberto Cavalli skirt, cache top, CL salopette (I actually wore this in Vegas recently, and literally blood-stamped the heels of my shoes because we walked about  half the strip that night...ouch...they're broken in though...)


My Rolando's with what I'm wearing today...arden b jeans, banana republic top, juicy couture newsboy cap...


----------



## wantmore

*purse* - all outfits are fab! I can't believe you walked half of the Vegas strip in heels! I don't care how comfortable my heels are, I still won't be able to walk the Vegas strip in them! I always envy those ladies I see on the strip walking in heels....


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lovely,*purse*,lovely


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

wantmore said:


> *purse* - all outfits are fab! I can't believe you walked half of the Vegas strip in heels! I don't care how comfortable my heels are, I still won't be able to walk the Vegas strip in them! I always envy those ladies I see on the strip walking in heels....



ITA with you on that I admire gals who walk in heels like that, but in my case it wasn't really up to me...the "gentlemen" I was with didn't want to grab a cab that night becuase the lines were too long....so I had to tough it up walk gracefully, it wasn't until I got to the hotel and took the shoes off that I saw the blood on them and I realized I had been bleeding....gross I know...


----------



## natassha68

Purse- attachments didnt work 





PurseEnthusiast said:


> Ok...so here are mine...
> Of course we all know you can pretty much wear any pair of CL's with jeans and casually as so many ladies have demonstrated here....so I decided to just run to my closet and pull out my more dressier outfits that I would wear with the CL's I own....most of these are "will wear" outfits, so if you don't like one let me know so I won't embarras myself in public...lol...
> 
> 1. Milly dress, Wolford leggings, black patent Miss Marple
> View attachment 379695
> 
> 2. Emporio Armani silk coat, bebe belt, ellie tahari capri pants, CL Sabotage (Saks exclusive w/ red sole)
> View attachment 379696
> 
> 3 & 4. Trina Turk dress, CL suede fuschia Rolando
> View attachment 379697
> 
> 
> View attachment 379698
> 
> 5. Bebe dress, CL eel skin decollete
> View attachment 379699


----------



## natassha68

Always looking like a million !! 


Stinas said:


> Went to a bridal shower today in my Minibouts!
> Bebe top & jacket, Express pants that im very upset were a tad bit tight lol, no more ice cream or cakes for me lol


----------



## wantmore

PurseEnthusiast said:


> ITA with you on that I admire gals who walk in heels like that, but in my case it wasn't really up to me...the "gentlemen" I was with didn't want to grab a cab that night becuase the lines were too long....so I had to tough it up walk gracefully, *it wasn't until I got to the hotel and took the shoes off that I saw the blood on them and I realized I had been bleeding....gross I know...*


OUCH! You just made me cringe!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Sorry, don't mean to gross you out....Are you also having trouble viewing the attachments in the first post *wantmore*? Because I'm able to open them, but if no one can see them i'll post again...


----------



## wantmore

^^Yes, your 2 consecutive posts didn't show pictures, only your 3rd post.

Oh no, I wasn't grossed out. It's just that when you said you were bleeding, I felt your pain.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Sorry ladies, I'll try this again since it didn't work the first time (sorry mods for all the posts)
Milly Dress, Wolford leggings, CL Miss Marple


Emporio Armani Silk coat, Ellie Tahari capri pants, bebe belt, CL Sabotage (Saks exclusive w/ red sole)


Trina Turk Tunic dress, CL Suede Fuschia Rolando





Bebe Dress, CL Eel Skin Decollette


----------



## Stinas

catcat said:


> *Stinas* - You look great, the black...+ the subtle hint of red of the mini's & polish....+ blond hair definately eyecatching!





gemruby41 said:


> Stinas, you look fab!!!





DeeDeeDelovely said:


> stinas...all black with a hint of red...teeheehee..so chic.


Thank you!!!  I love black....it always makes the sole pop hehe


PurseEnthusiast said:


> (if anyone I know read this they would think I'm nuts, but TPF gals get it...right?)


We get a lot of things other people dont hehehe
Post away!  You look great in every pic!!!!
Honestly....I think it helps a lot when everyone posts their outfits with the shoes.  It makes us look at our own closet & gives us a bigger idea of what we can pair things with...sometimes it gives me ideas of things I have never even thought of putting together.


natassha68 said:


> Always looking like a million !!


awww your sooo nice!!!


----------



## cjy

Stinas you look great!! You always have such a sweet happy smile!


----------



## Stinas

cjy said:


> Stinas you look great!! You always have such a sweet happy smile!


Your sweet...thanks!


----------



## Zophie

Wow, everyone looks great.  I like seeing all the outfits and seeing how everyone wears their CLs and has different styles.


----------



## danicky

PurseEnthusiast  looking good! Nice outfits!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Thanks *stinas*...big fan of your contributions to this thread, you always look lovely!!

Thank you *danicky*


----------



## Stinas

PurseEnthusiast said:


> Thanks *stinas*...big fan of your contributions to this thread, you always look lovely!!
> 
> Thank you *danicky*



Thank you!
Keep them coming ladies!!!!  I love checking in every day!


----------



## Lynn12

Leda - your dresses are beautiful with the CLs!
Azure - Congrats on your engagement.  I love the Cinderella shoes.  Perfect!
Gem - The red & black looks fantastic!  You are so photogenic!!!
Stinas - The black outfit is so classy, and I love your sole shots!
Purse - Your outfits look great paired with the CLs!!!  Sorry about the Vegas incident.


----------



## catcat

*Purse* - great pics thanks so much for sharing, I especially love the cavalli skirt and the Tina Turk dress I only discovered this brand here and really like it , do you guys know if they exist in europe?


----------



## dknigh21

Stinas - You're looking fun and chic. Love the look.

PurseEnthusiast - Great outfits. They are all so pretty. I especially love your bebe dress. The print is gorgeous, and it looks great on you.


----------



## legaldiva

So many new outfits--I love them all!

azure--congrats on your engagement!


----------



## cfellis522

Purse,

Love all the outfits!  They all look so great!

Caroline


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

thank you ladies!!
*catcat*, I am the worst person to ask about the brands in europe, good luck though, I love trina turk!!


----------



## LavenderIce

gem--your red dress and black VP outfit is fabulous!

stinas--you're always hot and sassy!

purse--love your printed dresses with the fuscia rolandos and eel decollette!


----------



## fmd914

Stinas - don't worry about the fit of the pants.  They are evening wear - that's how they are supposed to fit.  

Purse - Love the dresses. I like that you take time to really make complete "outfits" to best showcase everything!!!


----------



## Stinas

fmd914 said:


> Stinas - don't worry about the fit of the pants.  They are evening wear - that's how they are supposed to fit.!





LavenderIce said:


> stinas--you're always hot and sassy!



Thank you!


----------



## azure418

Thanks for all the comments and congrats everyone .  The bad news is that I have to stay away from buying CLs for awhile to save up.  The good news is I get to look for the perfect pair of wedding CLs 

Great outfits ladies!  Keep em coming.  I'll have to live vicariously through all of you while I'm on my CL ban


----------



## LavenderIce

I forgot to congratulate you Azure!  Congrats!  I regret passing up the silver glitter NPs.  I cannot think of a better shoe to be propsed to.

Gem, did I incorrectly compliment your red dress outfit?  I loved the dress so much I don't remember if you were wearing VPs or Iowa Zeppas.  Either way, the outfit is fantastic.


----------



## missjenny

ShoeDarling said:


> Good evening ladies! FABULOUS pics:okay:
> 
> Here are a couple of photos from a Christmas party last month.  Looking at it now, maybe a bit too much blue but I was dying to wear them!



no WAY! you look stunning


----------



## gemruby41

Today's outfit for work.

Blazer-Newport News catalog
Dress-Rickie Freeman for Teri Jon 
Bag-Balenciaga Day
Shoes-CL Kika


----------



## cjy

gemruby41 said:


> Today's outfit for work.
> 
> Blazer-Newport News catalog
> Dress-Rickie Freeman for Teri Jon
> Bag-Balenciaga Day
> Shoes-CL Kika


So you did get the kilkas in black!! You look very sharp, always do!! I am impressed you have the time for this before work! I am always flying out the door!


----------



## danicky

gemruby41  you look very well put together. I love it!!


----------



## sonya

Amazing dress!






ledaatomica said:


> thanks *rrsc, xnplo*!
> 
> 
> 
> that first dress is by wheels and dollbaby. Its a fun dress.


----------



## Stinas

Gem - another fab outfit!!


----------



## Lynn12

Great outfit Gem.  Love the bag and the shoes look fantastic!!!


----------



## catcat

gem - you look so smart!


----------



## Zophie

Here is my outfit from today:

Ann Taylor pants and sweater
black CL Piaf
LV Eliza bag


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie-

You look great!  

Caroline


----------



## babypie

Gorgeous Zophie, that LV really pops with that outfit


----------



## Zophie

Thanks!  And I just noticed the roll of TP in the background brings out the lighter colors on the LV too.


----------



## babypie

^ Lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Zophie said:


> Thanks! And I just noticed the roll of TP in the background brings out the lighter colors on the LV too.


 
And, don't forget the light colored tile compliments the LV too!  

Back to the shoes--I like the way they peek out from under your pants.  Pointy toe pumps are a must for longer length pants.


----------



## gemruby41

Zophie you look great as usual!!


----------



## cjy

Zophie you always look so put together and you are always too funny!! Let me go get a pic of my tile and tp roll so you can advise me on my next bag purchase!!


----------



## ledaatomica

gemruby41 said:


> Today's outfit for work.
> 
> Blazer-Newport News catalog
> Dress-Rickie Freeman for Teri Jon
> Bag-Balenciaga Day
> Shoes-CL Kika


 
I have a hard time keeping up with this thread! so many lovely ladies. *Gem*  thats an amazing outfit. I love how chic and put together it is. Way to go for a work day!


----------



## ledaatomica

ashakes said:


> You ladies always bug me for pics, but I never have any b/c I have a tilted mirror and I feel weird taking a photo of MYSELF other than if it's just my legs and shoes. haha So, I bugged my sister to send me one of myself and my nieces.
> 
> Lily was actually looking at the camera. Emma decided not to of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of just them too b/c they are by far much cuter. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heels are the black patent castillanas, but you can barely see them in the pic. The ties are there on the back though!


 
ok call me lame for posting on this so late but wow *ash* you are so beautiful and so are your nieces such gorgeous smiles ... I am so happy I came across this photo so lovely to see a pic of you. Lovely outfit!!!!!


----------



## danicky

Zophie  you look so pretty. You always look so put together, no wonder you make the guys go crazy...


----------



## Stinas

Zophie -LOVE the bathroom pic! lol  You look great!


----------



## wantmore

*Zophie* - as always, you look good!


----------



## Stinas

Last Night Dinner - yes, I made my mom take a pic of me before I left the house. lol
She finally asked me why...lol...I told her it was for shoe reference online...she laughed and said "ok sure, you keep buying those shoes & ill tell you reference!" lol
Im wearing my Bebe jacket (again, I love it), R&R skinnys, and my beloved Helmuts.


----------



## LavenderIce

I like how you paired the Helmuts with your black Bebe jacket.


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> I like how you paired the Helmuts with your black Bebe jacket.


Thank you!  
Im sooo glad I finally found them.  They are very special to me.


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce said:


> And, don't forget the light colored tile compliments the LV too!
> 
> Back to the shoes--I like the way they peek out from under your pants. Pointy toe pumps are a must for longer length pants.


 
I love pointy toes.  Unfortunately these shoes really are a little too big but I decided to keep them.  My heel slips out in the back some but I usually wear them with pants so you can't see.  I just bought some different shoe pads so hopefully that will help.

That was a bathroom in an office building I was in.  As soon as I saw they had a mirror in there I knew I had to come back later and take a picture for the outfit thread! 

Thank you all for your sweet compliments.



Stinas said:


> Last Night Dinner - yes, I made my mom take a pic of me before I left the house. lol
> She finally asked me why...lol...I told her it was for shoe reference online...she laughed and said "ok sure, you keep buying those shoes & ill tell you reference!" lol
> Im wearing my Bebe jacket (again, I love it), R&R skinnys, and my beloved Helmuts.


 
Stinas, this outfit is adorable!  I wonder what my mom would say if I asked her to take a pic of me to post online.  She'd probably tell me I have no sense or something.  If I asked my dad he'd probably say something like "show some boobs" because he's always being silly.


----------



## danicky

Stinas  you look lovely. The Helmut's are gorgeous.


----------



## lorrmich

wow stinas, those shoes look hot with those jeans.


----------



## panrixx

Stinas,

You look very glamourous, even wearing jeans. I always have liked the look of a woman wearing jeans and very stylish/designer shoes.

I know it's for security reasons but it's shame that everyone cuts their photo off at the top. It means that one of their best features is missing - their EYES.



Stinas said:


> Last Night Dinner - yes, I made my mom take a pic of me before I left the house. lol
> She finally asked me why...lol...I told her it was for shoe reference online...she laughed and said "ok sure, you keep buying those shoes & ill tell you reference!" lol
> Im wearing my Bebe jacket (again, I love it), R&R skinnys, and my beloved Helmuts.


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Last Night Dinner - yes, I made my mom take a pic of me before I left the house. lol
> She finally asked me why...lol...I told her it was for shoe reference online...she laughed and said "ok sure, you keep buying those shoes & ill tell you reference!" lol
> Im wearing my Bebe jacket (again, I love it), R&R skinnys, and my beloved Helmuts.



Fantastic outfit...and those Helmuts...


----------



## babypie

Stinas - yay the helmuts! Haha "shoe reference"


----------



## gemruby41

You look HOT *Stinas*!!!  I lauged at what your mom said  I agree with *panrixx* about the jeans and stylish shoes.


----------



## Edrine

Stinas said:


> Last Night Dinner - yes, I made my mom take a pic of me before I left the house. lol
> She finally asked me why...lol...I told her it was for shoe reference online...she laughed and said "ok sure, you keep buying those shoes & ill tell you reference!" lol
> Im wearing my Bebe jacket (again, I love it), R&R skinnys, and my beloved Helmuts.


 

you look gorgeous as always!!!the helmuts!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

stinas,lovely


----------



## wantmore

I can't resize for some reason....I tried to post some pictures but they came out so big. I'll try again later on.....


----------



## RRSC

Stinas: lookin good as usual


----------



## Stinas

babypie said:


> Stinas - yay the helmuts! Haha "shoe reference"





gemruby41 said:


> You look HOT *Stinas*!!! I lauged at what your mom said  I agree with *panrixx* about the jeans and stylish shoes.


 


Edrine said:


> you look gorgeous as always!!!the helmuts!


 


DeeDeeDelovely said:


> stinas,lovely


 


RRSC said:


> Stinas: lookin good as usual


Thanks everyone!
I wore my Joli's last night, but couldnt take a pic of myself for the life of me.  I sat there for 20 min, not looking at the time, which I was late to meet a friend(thank god she hit traffic because I dont know how I would have explained myself lol)...Every time I tried taking the pic, no matter how many boxes I put under the camera, I would cut the shoes out or it would come out blurry.  My mom was not home either, So I gave up. lol


----------



## Stinas

panrixx said:


> Stinas,
> 
> You look very glamourous, even wearing jeans. I always have liked the look of a woman wearing jeans and very stylish/designer shoes.
> 
> I know it's for security reasons but it's shame that everyone cuts their photo off at the top. It means that one of their best features is missing - their EYES.


Thanks panrixx -  my eyes are my favorite part too!  I have cat eye shape which i love.  They may be brown, but the shape makes up for it.


archygirl said:


> Fantastic outfit...and those Helmuts...


 


lorrmich said:


> wow stinas, those shoes look hot with those jeans.


 


danicky said:


> Stinas you look lovely. The Helmut's are gorgeous.


Thanks everyone!!.  I didnt realize how good the Helmuts look with skinny jeans until I posted the pic.  These are my favorite shoes!


----------



## wantmore

I owe you some outfit posts, but I was having problems re-sizing my photos, but I finally was able to just now. Without further adieu....

1st outfit:

Stussy gray with blue stripe cardigan
Boy beater in purplish-blue
Earnest Sewn Straight cut jeans
Ernesta in Patent Silver
Silver puffed heart necklace












2nd outfit (same day):

I just changed into L/S Grail tee


----------



## cjy

Love the shoes!! You look so cute!! And tiny,too!!!


----------



## danicky

wantmore  you look great. Your outfits are very cute. Also, you have a great body! Looking good!!!!


----------



## hlfinn

wantmore- you are so thin! you look awesome! love the outfits, love the shoes! love everything!


----------



## wantmore

The rain is pouring today and we have thunderstorms in Los Angeles....

Theory Cashmere Turtle Neck with Kimono sleeves in coffee-brown
Earl Jeans
Wood and clear beads necklace
NP in Tiger Patent


----------



## hlfinn

i have that sweater! the theory juliet.  mine is like an eggplant color. i never wear it. i should. it looks awesome. LOVE that whole outfit.


----------



## wantmore

I forgot when this was taken....sometime last week or 2 weeks ago when it was warm and sunny.

Ed Hardy Geisha long tee
Rachel Pally Gaucho
(I know some of the ladies here on tPF HATES Ed Hardy and gauchos.....but I love the gauchos  :shame

Linea Pelle Gold belt
NP in Tiger Patent


----------



## danicky

wantmore  love, love, love this last outfit. So California!!


----------



## wantmore

cjy said:


> Love the shoes!! You look so cute!! And tiny,too!!!


 


danicky said:


> wantmore you look great. Your outfits are very cute. Also, you have a great body! Looking good!!!!


 


hlfinn said:


> wantmore- you are so thin! you look awesome! love the outfits, love the shoes! love everything!


 
Thanks you guys! You are all too kind .



hlfinn said:


> i have that sweater! the theory juliet. mine is like an eggplant color. i never wear it. i should. it looks awesome. LOVE that whole outfit.


Why don't you wear it? You should. I had the Oxblood (eggplant color) which I bought 3 or so years ago. It was 70% cashmere and 30% wool...I used it last April and when I took it off I accidentally placed it on my hamper and I washed it . It shrunk so little, like for a small dog. Then this went on sale at ShopBop and I got 2! It's so comfy!


----------



## wantmore

danicky said:


> wantmore love, love, love this last outfit. So California!!


Thanks!


----------



## hlfinn

lmao about the small dog! mine is so huge!  oy.  i feel like i'm swimming in it. esp now that i lost weight- i should try it but i might have to sell it. i sold A TON of them on ebay a few years ago.


----------



## madamelizaking

azure418 said:


> I went out to celebrate my belated 10 year anniversary with my bf last night (it was actually on Monday) and we also celebrated our engagement! (he finally proposed to me  ). What better way to celebrate than to take my Glitter NPs out on the town. Here's what I wore:


 
Congrats on your engagement!!! That's so exciting  Show us the ring!!!!!!!


----------



## cjy

wantmore said:


> I forgot when this was taken....sometime last week or 2 weeks ago when it was warm and sunny.
> 
> Ed Hardy Geisha long tee
> Rachel Pally Gaucho
> (I know some of the ladies here on tPF HATES Ed Hardy and gauchos.....but I love the gauchos :shame
> 
> Linea Pelle Gold belt
> NP in Tiger Patent


I love the gauchos on you!!
Shoes are stunning,of course!!


----------



## dknigh21

wantmore - All of your outfits are great. You look awesome.


----------



## gemruby41

*Wantmore*-Loving the outfits and CL's!!!


----------



## babypie

*Wantmore* you look fab, love all 3 outfits but especially the cashmere sweater


----------



## Stinas

Wantmore - Love all the outfits!!!  First ones my fave.  Love the heart necklace.


----------



## toiletduck

*wantmore:* Fabulous outfits and I am totally in love with your Ernestas!


----------



## fashionispoison

*wantmore* i want more pics!! hehe. you look good!


----------



## madamelizaking

Ladies!!! Which pair of heels should I wear to my rehearsal dinner?? I can't choose!!!


----------



## wantmore

*cjy*, *dknigh21*, *gemruby*, *babypie*, *Stinas* - THANKS ! 

*toiletduck* - Thanks! Now, when are we going to see your Ernestas ?

*fashionispoison* - I'll be happy to oblige  (just lazy about uploading pics from my camera).

All of you ladies (we still have to see the gents' CLs) have been so kind to share your modelling pictures with the rest of us (mostly giving me ideas I could steal, !) and I appreciate you all taking the time to do so.


----------



## panrixx

I think you look great in that outfit and I agree with other members that you have a wonderful figure 


wantmore said:


> I forgot when this was taken....sometime last week or 2 weeks ago when it was warm and sunny.
> 
> Ed Hardy Geisha long tee
> Rachel Pally Gaucho
> (I know some of the ladies here on tPF HATES Ed Hardy and gauchos.....but I love the gauchos :shame
> 
> Linea Pelle Gold belt
> NP in Tiger Patent


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wantmore, all of your outfits are divine


----------



## toiletduck

wantmore said:


> *toiletduck* - Thanks! Now, when are we going to see your Ernestas ?



Soon, I hope!  I'm trying to save up for a pair now!


----------



## Edrine

wantmore said:


> I forgot when this was taken....sometime last week or 2 weeks ago when it was warm and sunny.
> 
> Ed Hardy Geisha long tee
> Rachel Pally Gaucho
> (I know some of the ladies here on tPF HATES Ed Hardy and gauchos.....but I love the gauchos :shame
> 
> Linea Pelle Gold belt
> NP in Tiger Patent


 

gorgeous!!!


----------



## babypie

madamelizaking said:


> Ladies!!! Which pair of heels should I wear to my rehearsal dinner?? I can't choose!!!


 
The black!  I think they will go nicely with the black border on the bodice of the dress.  The tan DecolletteZeppas are my 2nd choice, it'll make the dress pop.
(We really need modelling shots).
I wouldn't wear those Architecks with that dess, it look like it clashes


----------



## panrixx

I think the tan Decollette Zeppas would go well and modelling shots of the whole outfit would be good.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

wantmore, you are superfab!  Love all the outfits!


----------



## madamelizaking

I'll have the shoes tommorow  I'll take pictures!!


----------



## lorrmich

wantmore you look fabulous.  Your shoes, your outfits.  I love the way you coordinate everything.  You look so classy and chic.  Just beautiful!


----------



## wantmore

*Brian*, *DeeDee*, *Edrine*, *oo_let_me_see*, *lorrmich* - Awww, THANKS you all!

*madame* - I agree with the rest, either the black or the taupe/beige shoes will got the best.


----------



## Shasta

*Wantmore:  Okay smokin' hot lady from Hollyweird, you have convinced me that I need some ernestas and your vp's!  You look gorgeous in all of the outfits!*


----------



## wantmore

^^ 
Thanks! Silver is my go-to color, but I was really hesitant about the ankle strap since I'm short. As it turns out, the ankle strap makes these shoes the perfect dancing shoes . I'm into swing, boogey, and other ballroom dances and I've been convinving DH (errr, for the last 5 years) to take lessons with me.....no luck so far. I also ordered the black patent but I returned them....I regret that! I could've used 2 dancing shoes.


----------



## uhkiwi

my first post here!
C&C dress
Marc Jacobs bag
CL espadrilles--does anyone have any information?


----------



## cjy

uhkiwi said:


> my first post here!
> C&C dress
> Marc Jacobs bag
> CL espadrilles--does anyone have any information?


Very cute!!


----------



## babypie

uhkiwi  - You look great! Very summery and fun


----------



## danicky

uhkiwi  I love it, very summery. I love the green dress.


----------



## Lynn12

lorrmich said:


> wantmore you look fabulous. Your shoes, your outfits. I love the way you coordinate everything. You look so classy and chic. Just beautiful!


 
I AGREE!!!!  Very stylish outfits.  Give me ideas....I have the NP tiger patent and I haven't worn them yet.  They are next on the rotation now after seeing yours!  



madamelizaking said:


> Ladies!!! Which pair of heels should I wear to my rehearsal dinner?? I can't choose!!!


 
I vote for the black 1st and the decollette 2nd. Need to see modeling pics....So excited for your rehearsal dinner!!!!  When???

*uhkiwi* - WELCOME to the CL Forum.    I love your green dress!!!  It looks great with your CLs.


----------



## jadedgrl

long time lurker...first time poster 

i posted a thread a while ago regarding nude declics...well i got them in the mail - and i LOVE them. i thought i'd share by posting in the outfit thread!

dress - see by chloe
shoes - nude declics!
purse (not shown) balenciaga twiggy in sandstone


----------



## Lynn12

*jadedgrl* - Welcome!!! Glad you are not just a lurker anymore.  OMG.....BEAUTIFUL Chloe dress and it looks fantastic with your nude Declics!!!    What a fantastic introduction.  I am sure that your Balenciaga  is perfect with that outfit, but I can also see a cute red patent clutch with it.  I have a red pomme LV bag, so I always look for outfits to pair it with.  I wish I had your dress!!!


----------



## Edrine

jadedgrl said:


> long time lurker...first time poster
> 
> i posted a thread a while ago regarding nude declics...well i got them in the mail - and i LOVE them. i thought i'd share by posting in the outfit thread!
> 
> dress - see by chloe
> shoes - nude declics!
> purse (not shown) balenciaga twiggy in sandstone


 

very nice jadegirl!!


----------



## Zophie

uhkiwi said:


> my first post here!
> C&C dress
> Marc Jacobs bag
> CL espadrilles--does anyone have any information?


 
Great first post!  This outfit is adorable.  I really love the espadrilles.


----------



## danicky

jadedgrl  you look beautiful. Love the dress and the nude declics.


----------



## dknigh21

uhkiwi - Your outfit is so cute. I love your dress. The green is just so pretty.

jadedgrl - I am in love with your dress. It looks great on you, and the declics look great with it.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

looking good, ladies
uhkiwi, love love love your espadrilles


----------



## jadedgrl

thanks for all the kind words!! i'd love to post more often...but these are my first pair of CLs...we'll see once i get my second pair.. 

Lynn12 - you don't happen to have the sunset boulevard clutch do you? I was eyeing one in pomme pretty hard over the weekend. I was at LV picking up a gift for my boyfriend's mom and it took all willpower to not purchase that. (and the gorgeous limelight clutch....ahh!)


----------



## uhkiwi

cjy, babypie, danicky, Lynn12, Zophie, dknigh21, DeeDeeDelovely -- thank you so much for your kind comments!! this thread is one of my favorites!


----------



## toiletduck

jadedgrl said:


> long time lurker...first time poster
> 
> i posted a thread a while ago regarding nude declics...well i got them in the mail - and i LOVE them. i thought i'd share by posting in the outfit thread!
> 
> dress - see by chloe
> shoes - nude declics!
> purse (not shown) balenciaga twiggy in sandstone




LOVE the dress and of course, the shoes!!


----------



## wantmore

*Lynn* - Thanks!

*uhkiwi* - that's a very nice shade of green. 

*jadedgrl* - your dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Lynn12

jadedgrl said:


> Lynn12 - you don't happen to have the sunset boulevard clutch do you? I was eyeing one in pomme pretty hard over the weekend. I was at LV picking up a gift for my boyfriend's mom and it took all willpower to not purchase that. (and the gorgeous limelight clutch....ahh!)


 
LV Pomme Roxbury - she's a beauty and a perfect match to our lovely red soles!!!


----------



## cjy

Lynn12 said:


> LV Pomme Roxbury - she's a beauty and a perfect match to our lovely red soles!!!


Love it Lynn!


----------



## gemruby41

In honor of St Patrick's Day 

Dress-Macys
Blazer-Express
Shoes-CL Simples


----------



## peppers90

*Gem*~ Nice St Paddies dress!!

*Jadedgrl*~ love the edgy dress with your nudes!!  Great outfit~~


----------



## Edrine

gem lovely dress!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Another great outfit Gem!


----------



## lorrmich

gem. you look beautiful.  I love your outfit.


----------



## natassha68

Lynn12 said:


> LV Pomme Roxbury - she's a beauty and a perfect match to our lovely red soles!!!



I did the roxbury drive in amarente the pomme is gorgeous too !!!  it Lynn !


----------



## natassha68

gemruby41 said:


> In honor of St Patrick's Day
> 
> Dress-Macys
> Blazer-Express
> Shoes-CL Simples



Suoer outfit Gem!


----------



## RRSC

Gemruby: I love your dress! Looking good


----------



## danicky

gemruby41  great outfit. Love the simples, and the dress is very cute.


----------



## cjy

Gem! You are the cutest thing!! What type of work do you do???


----------



## gemruby41

cjy said:


> Gem! You are the cutest thing!! What type of work do you do???


Thanks ladies!

*Cjy*-My line of work is worker's compensation insurance. I work for the county government where I live, and I'm a supervisor in my department.


----------



## babypie

jadedgrl - Way to blow us away with your first post!  You look great! Welcome


----------



## babypie

Another great outfit Gem!


----------



## wantmore

*gem* - great St. Patrick's Day outfit! I'm just wearing my green juicy....staying cozy inside the house.


----------



## Stinas

uhkiwi - Very prettyy!!!!

jadedgrl - Love your dress!!!!

Gem - You look great in green!!!


----------



## Lynn12

natassha68 said:


> I did the roxbury drive in amarente the pomme is gorgeous too !!!  it Lynn !


 
I LOVE the amarente color too!!!  Great choice.

Gem - perfect outfit to honour St. Patty's Day!  Of course the CLs MAKE the outfit.


----------



## sara999

you guys are all so pretty.

wantmore your figure is TDF!


----------



## Stinas

I had a funeral to go to today...not a great day, but first time wearing this pencil skirt & I had to take a quick pic(mirror pic, not a good one, but you get the idea)
Black turtle neck short sleeve shirt, Pencil skirt from VS & the loves of my life...Helmuts.  Which got dirty while standing in the muddy grass...thank god they are patent & easy to clean!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Love the skirt! It is so form fitting, its fabulous! I wish I could pull that off...unfortunately my legs are up to my armpits, so I look like Urkel...


----------



## Edrine

very lovely stinas!


----------



## Edrine

took some outfit pictures last night..excuse my messy room..i'm packing for a trip.:shame:


----------



## LavenderIce

Love your outfit with the d'orsays Edrine.  Where are you going?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

edrine...love love love linen d'orsay
stinas...you look hot and I pray you made it through the day okay


----------



## danicky

Stinas, you look very well put together. Love it!! The Helmut's are stunning on you.



Edrine  love your outfits. The CL's look great on you.


----------



## wantmore

*sara *- Thank you!

*Stinas* - Awwww, I'm sorry for your loss. (You look great though!)

*Edrine* - you're looking good! I love that wide belt! Where did you get it? I've been looking for one.


----------



## RRSC

stinas: Love the pencil skirt with your helmuts!! and of course you're looking good as always 
Edrine: My goodness love the outfits especially the second one!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you all for the very sweet thoughts!  Very nice of all of you.  It was a sad day, but he is not sick anymore now & he got to see a lot in the 82+ years of his life.  Sooner or later we all have to go through tough times like this.  
On a better note....
Edrine - you look great!


----------



## babypie

*Edrine* - You look great, those architecks look fabulous!

*Stinas* - Rockin' those helmuts


----------



## shibooms




----------



## danicky

shibooms  lol, thoese pics are so cute. Looking good!!


----------



## Lynn12

*Stinas* - Sorry for your loss.  You do look lovely though.  HOT actually, but since it was a funeral, I'll say lovely.

*Edrine* - Great outfits with your CLs!!!!  

*Shibooms* - Looks like a fun night out.  Lookin good.

(danicky, we both should close shop and go to bed!!)


----------



## shibooms

danicky said:


> shibooms lol, thoese pics are so cute. Looking good!!


oh thanks I tend to get wacky when I wear my loubis!


----------



## cjy

Shibooms! What great shots!!!You lok like you were having fun! Love the pics!!


----------



## Edrine

shibooms, those are some fun shots!!

lav, i'm going on a cruise next month

wantmore, i think it's from aldo..i got it o sale too

thank you all for the heart-warming complimentsyou ladies are the best!


----------



## sara999

edrine your d'orsays are just so lovely!


shibooms you look like you're having so much fun! it's like a CL party


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas*-you look great 

*Edrine*-I love the your outfits and CL's.  Have fun on your cruise! 

*Shibooms*-Now that's the way to feel when you are wearing CL's


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love the fun poses,*shibooms*


----------



## toiletduck

*shibooms*, LOL! Love the last pic!!

You all look so fabulous!!


----------



## Edrine

sara999 said:


> edrine your d'orsays are just so lovely!
> 
> 
> shibooms you look like you're having so much fun! it's like a CL party


 


gemruby41 said:


> *Stinas*-you look great
> 
> *Edrine*-I love the your outfits and CL's. Have fun on your cruise!
> 
> *Shibooms*-Now that's the way to feel when you are wearing CL's


 
thank you:shame:


----------



## peppers90

*Stinas~*  Lookin' good as usual~  Sorry for your loss..

*Shibooms*~ I love your fun, in action shots- CLs make you want to
smile, don't they?? hehe


----------



## wantmore

Edrine said:


> wantmore, i think it's from aldo..i got it o sale too


Oh great! Thanks! I didn't want to buy something super expensive.

*shibooms* - fun pictures!


----------



## Rocky

shibooms said:


>



It totally looks like your walking past the Moscone Center (Folsom St side).  Love your pictures!


----------



## babypie

shibooms - Great pics!  I always flick my foot up like that too and admire the sole  *shameless* :shame:


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> *Stinas* - Sorry for your loss.  You do look lovely though.  HOT actually, but since it was a funeral, I'll say lovely.


 lol Thanks...I cant wait to wear that skirt again!  Not bad for $40!


gemruby41 said:


> *Stinas*-you look great





peppers90 said:


> *Stinas~*  Lookin' good as usual~  Sorry for your loss..


Thank you very much


babypie said:


> shibooms - Great pics!  I always flick my foot up like that too and admire the sole  *shameless* :shame:


lol dont we all!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Stinas you are hot stuff seriously!!!!!


----------



## Zophie

great outfits, *shibooms*! I especially think the first two pics are super sexy and flirty.

sorry you had to go to a funeral, *Stinas*, but at least you looked good.  I wore my VPs to my aunt's funeral and I had the same problem with the heels sinking in the mud.


Here is my outfit for today:

White House Black Market skirt, tank, and sweater

CL Very Prive

Jimmy Choo Riki bag


----------



## Stinas

Zophie said:


> great outfits, *shibooms*! I especially think the first two pics are super sexy and flirty.
> 
> sorry you had to go to a funeral, *Stinas*, but at least you looked good.  I wore my VPs to my aunt's funeral and I had the same problem with the heels sinking in the mud.
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> White House Black Market skirt, tank, and sweater
> 
> CL Very Prive
> 
> Jimmy Choo Riki bag


Thank you!  Every time I sank into the ground I felt horrible...first off...I felt bad because I was literally standing over a body...& second they are my favorite HTF shoes...at one point I almost fell forward because I was on my tippy toes so the heel wont sink anymore!  lol  Oh well
You look great as always by the way.  I never cared for that Jimmy Choo bag, but now Im growing to love it every time I see it on you.  It looks much better on!  hmmm...i feel a jimmy choo purchase coming on lol


Noegirl05 said:


> Stinas you are hot stuff seriously!!!!!



Thank you! Your too sweet


----------



## Zophie

Stinas, the whole reason I found this forum is because I was looking for that Jimmy Choo bag.


----------



## hlfinn

ok these are TERRIBLE pics but i was trying out the new purple suede simples tonight. what do you guys think? do they look ok with the jeans? i think i like the black top better but not sure...

first outfit- white button down, tory burch cashmere tank/vest, AG stilts
second outfit- black old navy button down (you can't tell but there is a little half ruffle front like an old school tuxedo top and puffy sleeves) with AG stilts. 

so do they work? or is the purple vest too matchy with the purple shoes?

i am still getting used to myself in skinny jeans. i usually pair them with things that are longer to hide my thighs. lol


----------



## hlfinn

zophie- you look great. those shoes are HOT!


----------



## Stinas

Zophie said:


> Stinas, the whole reason I found this forum is because I was looking for that Jimmy Choo bag.


It must have been fate!  I really like it now.  Didnt it come in a plum color?  I really need to add color to my wardrobe.  Im a typical Greek...I live by my black clothes/shoes.


hlfinn said:


> i am still getting used to myself in skinny jeans. i usually pair them with things that are longer to hide my thighs. lol


I have the same problem, but find myself looking better in skinny jeans.  You look great in them!  I love both outfits...even though in the pic I cant tell the shoes are purple.


----------



## hlfinn

thanks! i know. i need to get a mirror somewhere else in my apt so i can see myself better and take better pics. my lighting and mirror stink!


----------



## RRSC

zophie: looking good 
hlfinn:I think both outfits look great!! Love the tory burch sweater!


----------



## Stinas

hlfinn said:


> thanks! i know. i need to get a mirror somewhere else in my apt so i can see myself better and take better pics. my lighting and mirror stink!



I got a really cute one thats shaped as a dress at Bed Bath & Beyond.


----------



## danicky

Zophie  you look so pretty. I love your outfit. 


hlfinn  you look great in skinny jeans. Love the outfits.


----------



## wantmore

*Stinas* - my family is so big, and sad as it may, funerals are happening too often now in my family. I've learned, no more heels at funerals! I only wear wedges or flats. 

*Zophie* - looking good! are those your brown VPs?

*hlfinn* - both outfits are actually very nice. I don't think that the purple vest is too matchy matchy. When are you planning on wearing these outfits? Since DH came home tonight, I've been bugging him to take me out so I can wear my Silver grease paint. He said he'll take me to the movies - blech! Who wants to wear gorgeous shoes where no one can see them?


----------



## shibooms

thanks ladies!! ii"ll be posting more pictures later on!! so excited! yeah the frist two pictures were taken somewhere at moscone heheh fun night I must say! ya'll look great especially stinas and ashakes!! gosh everytime you guys post your modeling pictures I just salivate coz your louboutins just look so great! I love 'em!!


----------



## Kamilla850

I have to visit this thread more often because it moves so fast.  All you ladies look beautiful.  

Hlfinn - cute photos, that sweater vest with the clovers is adorable and it looks great with the purple simples.  

Stinas you always look like a bombshell!

Shibooms - I have to admit that sometimes I 'accidentally' pick my leg up like that to admire my red soles too, aren't we all guilty of it.  You look great.  

Zophie - you have the best accessories, your bags and shoes are always 

Here is another day at the office, I didn't realize that I wear so much black to work.  I snapped this photo while I was getting breakfast this morning, I'm sure the others in line thought I was losing it.  
I'm wearing all Ralph Lauren Black Label - turtleneck, skirt, and poncho, and red patent simple pumps


----------



## gemruby41

*zophie*-gorgeous as usual!!

*hlfinn*-I couldn't help you choose because I  both outfits.  Look at it this way, more use for the purple simples


----------



## Rocky

shibooms said:


> yeah the frist two pictures were taken somewhere at moscone heheh fun night I must say!


 
I KNEW it!  So funny how some people can pick things up!  LOL!


----------



## LavenderIce

Rocky said:


> I KNEW it! So funny how some people can pick things up! LOL!


 
Good eye Rocky!  

hlfinn, great outfits!  I feel the same way about skinny jeans.  I cannot wear them unless I have a tunic length top.

Shibooms, can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## sara999

kam i can't see your picture!


----------



## Kamilla850

sara999 said:


> kam i can't see your picture!


 
Oops, I have included as an attachment.


----------



## sara999

very nice!!


----------



## Edrine

Kamilla850 said:


> Oops, I have included as an attachment.


 

very chic kamilla!:okay:


----------



## danicky

Kamilla850  very sharp outfit. Love the eye catching color of your CL's. Love the Chanel.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lookin' good Kamilla!  Love the red simples.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies.  I've realized that I have to start adding more color to my wardrobe.


----------



## wantmore

*Kamilla* - Very conservative (in a good way) and the paper bag you're holding even matched your shoes, LOL!


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## ledaatomica

*Kamilla*  so chic, you make those shoes proud.


----------



## sunny2

Kamilla850 said:


> I have to visit this thread more often because it moves so fast. All you ladies look beautiful.
> 
> Hlfinn - cute photos, that sweater vest with the clovers is adorable and it looks great with the purple simples.
> 
> Stinas you always look like a bombshell!
> 
> Shibooms - I have to admit that sometimes I 'accidentally' pick my leg up like that to admire my red soles too, aren't we all guilty of it. You look great.
> 
> Zophie - you have the best accessories, your bags and shoes are always
> 
> Here is another day at the office, I didn't realize that I wear so much black to work. I snapped this photo while I was getting breakfast this morning, I'm sure the others in line thought I was losing it.
> I'm wearing all Ralph Lauren Black Label - turtleneck, skirt, and poncho, and red patent simple pumps


 
Love the outfit! Where did you buy your stockings/tights from?


----------



## Stinas

wantmore said:


> *Stinas* - my family is so big, and sad as it may, funerals are happening too often now in my family. I've learned, no more heels at funerals! I only wear wedges or flats.


I figured out that one a bit too late.  I look stubby in flats with skirts since im short.  But in this case ill have to make an exception.


Kamilla850 said:


> Stinas you always look like a bombshell!


Thank you!
You look AMAZING in this pic!!!!  You look like the perfect city girl on the move that I always wanted to be. 


Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks ladies. I've realized that I have to start adding more color to my wardrobe.


Me too Kam, me too.  Its my friends birthday tonight & I think im going to stick to black again.  I cant seem to find anything in a color I like.  I always thought I look better in black anyways.


----------



## babypie

You look great Zophie, my eyes just zoom to the shoes


----------



## cjy

Zophie, you are so cute!!!


----------



## Zophie

wantmore said:


> *Zophie* - looking good! are those your brown VPs?


 
Thank you!  No, they are the black VPs.



Kamilla850 said:


> Here is another day at the office, I didn't realize that I wear so much black to work. I snapped this photo while I was getting breakfast this morning, I'm sure the others in line thought I was losing it.
> I'm wearing all Ralph Lauren Black Label - turtleneck, skirt, and poncho, and red patent simple pumps


 
I also wear a lot of black.  Your outfit is stunning!


Here is my outfit for today.  I took the picture in the bathroom in an office building and unfortunately the lighting sort of gives me that "I'm in prison" glow.  I'm wearing an Ann Taylor suit (big surprise), black Jimmy Choo bag, and black patent CL Lopanos.  I got three compliments on these shoes today.  I swear I have gotten more compliments on these shoes than any other shoes I've ever owned, and most of them are from men.  I even had one attorney point out to opposing counsel that I had on nice shoes and to check them out and look at the red sole.


----------



## danicky

Zophie  very professional. Love it!!!!!


----------



## RRSC

*kamilla*: I absolutely love your style!!! You look fantastic!


----------



## wantmore

Zophie said:


> I'm wearing an Ann Taylor suit (big surprise)


I actually look forward to seeing you in an Ann Taylor suit.



Zophie said:


> I even had one attorney point out to opposing counsel that I had on nice shoes and to check them out and look at the red sole.


That's too funny!


----------



## Zophie

^^^
Isn't it though?  When he first asked if the soles of my shoes were red, I thought maybe he knew what CLs were, but then he just seemed to be talking about how cool it was that the bottoms of my shoes were red.  And at one point I guess his back was hurting because he laid down on the floor in the conference room....but of course I'm thinking maybe he did that to check out my shoes again!  That's my one-track mind.


----------



## lvpiggy

gemruby41 said:


>


 
i love this!  what a great pop of color!!


----------



## lvpiggy

i suppose i shall post it here as well! went out dancing tonight with my brand new grey python numero prives :


----------



## Zophie

You look gorgeous lvpiggy!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies!  I guess that wearing all black is very easy which is perfect for me because I am always rushing in the mornings to get to work.  Of course most of my time is spent on deciding which shoes to wear for the day.  Since spring is right around the corner, I hope to start wearing more color.  

Zophie - how is it that you even look good with the prison glow?  

LV - looking sexy, I love those shoes.  

Sunny - the tights are from Club Monaco.  I stocked up on a few pairs recently when they were marked down to $15, they are excellent quality and fit me perfectly.


----------



## legaldiva

Kam--what kind of work are you in?  I hope you don't mind me asking; I always like thinking about the outfits/shoes in the context of where they're worn and what type of profession.

Everyone looks so good!

Stinas--is your VS skirt high waisted?  You look so chic; sorry about your loss.


----------



## Kamilla850

legaldiva said:


> Kam--what kind of work are you in? I hope you don't mind me asking; I always like thinking about the outfits/shoes in the context of where they're worn and what type of profession.


 
Legal, I'm in finance but I work for a fashion company.  My office is very preppy but since that really isn't my style, I mainly stick with basics and lots of black.


----------



## Stinas

legaldiva said:


> Stinas--is your VS skirt high waisted?  You look so chic; sorry about your loss.



Yes with buttons going up the side.  

LVpiggy - you look great!!  Love the pythons!


----------



## Zophie

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks ladies! I guess that wearing all black is very easy which is perfect for me because I am always rushing in the mornings to get to work. Of course most of my time is spent on deciding which shoes to wear for the day. Since spring is right around the corner, I hope to start wearing more color.
> 
> Zophie - how is it that you even look good with the prison glow?
> 
> LV - looking sexy, I love those shoes.
> 
> Sunny - the tights are from Club Monaco. I stocked up on a few pairs recently when they were marked down to $15, they are excellent quality and fit me perfectly.


 

Aww, you are too sweet!

I might have to get some of those Club Monaco tights.  Can you order them online or where else do they sell them besides in their stores?


----------



## wantmore

*lvpiggy* - you look like you were the HOTTEST one on the dance floor!


----------



## mychillywilly

I love your whole outfit!!! 

*leda*, I love your style too (from a few pages back, I am too lazy to post). You look gorgeous in all your pics. I just hope to see more fashionable girls like you in Seattle.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

for some reason,kam,you look so euro chic...love it


----------



## billbill

i recalled i posted on the old thread before CL got the subforum. now posted again. it's an old photo on my wedding day

dress: BCBG red dress 
shoes: CL red decolstrass

chinese people need to wear red for wedding morning and so i picked the most "chic" red dress instead of the traditional red one .. sure i wore white wedding gown in the ceremony, with my lovely jimmy choo..


----------



## LavenderIce

billbill--you look absolutely stunning in red!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Zophie*-I love your style!!
*Lvpiggy*-You are killing that outfit, in a good way or course!!
*Billbill*-I am loving the RED!!

Church outfit today.

Dress-Ann Taylor
Blouse-Ann Taylor
Bag-LV Alma
Shoes-CL yoyo 85


----------



## angelie

my miminette wedges


----------



## Edrine

angelie said:


> my miminette wedges
> View attachment 390528
> 
> 
> View attachment 390529


 

very chic angelie!



gemruby41 said:


> *Zophie*-I love your style!!
> *Lvpiggy*-You are killing that outfit, in a good way or course!!
> *Billbill*-I am loving the RED!!
> 
> Church outfit today.
> 
> Dress-Ann Taylor
> Blouse-Ann Taylor
> Bag-LV Alma
> Shoes-CL yoyo 85


 


gem, you look so fabulous as always!



billbill said:


> i recalled i posted on the old thread before CL got the subforum. now posted again. it's an old photo on my wedding day
> 
> dress: BCBG red dress
> shoes: CL red decolstrass
> 
> chinese people need to wear red for wedding morning and so i picked the most "chic" red dress instead of the traditional red one .. sure i wore white wedding gown in the ceremony, with my lovely jimmy choo..


 

billbill, the whole outfit is just gorgeous


----------



## Zophie

great church outfit, gemruby!  I bet you were the most stylish person in church.

billbill, I love the red.  I didn't know about the chinese tradition, but you sure look good.

angelie, your wedges are adorable and so versatile


----------



## wantmore

*billbill* - CONGRATS on your wedding! You looked stunning! 

*gem *- I love the whole outfit - color, style of the dress and blouse, LV, YoYo....mmmm-mmmm-mmmm. Perfect combination!

*angelie* - I love your dress. Who is it by? I can see myslef wearing this, LOL!


----------



## Stinas

Angelie - Those are cute!!
Gem - you look great in that color!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*gemruby41*, love the yoyo 85s they are my favorite shoes from CL
*angelie*...love love love the wedges


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks Edrine, Zophie, wantmore, Stinas & DeeDee.

*Angelie*-the wedges are cute, and I love the color! I would also like to know who is that pretty dress by?


----------



## LavenderIce

Another great dress gem!

Angelie--your dress reminds of the zebra print DVF Antonio which I love.  Love yours too.


----------



## madamelizaking

My bachelorette party night outfit 
Dress: No Idea
Veil:Hustler store, West Hollywood
Shoes: Red Patent Rolando
Puking my guts out: Priceless


----------



## Lynn12

LOVE IT!!!  That is great.  



madamelizaking said:


> My bachelorette party night outfit
> Dress: No Idea
> Veil:Hustler store, West Hollywood
> Shoes: Red Patent Rolando
> Puking my guts out: Priceless


----------



## babypie

*Madamelizaking* - You look great in those Rolandos!  Looks and sounds like a fun night!
*Gem* - You always look so nice, love the yoyos & LV
*Angelie* - Very pretty looks. 
*BillBill* - That dress is gorgeous, perfect match with the CLs.


----------



## danicky

*billbill  *loving the red!!


*gem  *very pretty. You look great.


*angelie* really cute.


----------



## danicky

madamelizaking  looking hot there!!! Love the Rolandos on you. That must have been a fun night.


----------



## angelie

thanks girls

and yes my dress is the DVF zebra print antonio dress


----------



## angelie

wow everyone looks so good! u all dress so well.


----------



## legaldiva

_*billbill & madame*_--love the special occasion outfits!!!

My python simples are en route ... along with my BF--arriving tonight!!!  I'm not sure which I'm looking forward to seeing more ... !!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

too cute,*madame*


----------



## Zophie

madamelizaking said:


> My bachelorette party night outfit
> Dress: No Idea
> Veil:Hustler store, West Hollywood
> Shoes: Red Patent Rolando
> Puking my guts out: Priceless


 
Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## Zophie

Here is my outfit for today:

Ann Taylor sweater
Balenciaga pants
CL black Very Prive


----------



## cjy

Very sharpe! I see you have removed the dead plant!!!


----------



## danicky

Zophie  very pretty, and classy.


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> Very sharpe! I see you have removed the dead plant!!!


 

I actually threw out three dead plants.  I tried to revive them, but failed. I don't think I'll replace them.  I just probably shouldn't have plants.


----------



## LavenderIce

My 10 Euro dress that I bought in what I suspect is the "not listed in tourist guidebooks garment district" of Paris that I unknowingly stumbled upon last year.  I know since it is rather inexpensive it looks shapeless on me, but I like the colors.  It is worn with black spanx tights and my black Bourge boots.


----------



## gemruby41

Lav, I like the dress alot especially the colors!! Can the spanx tights be worn with jeans to make the legs look slimmer?


----------



## LavenderIce

gemruby41 said:


> Lav, I like the dress alot especially the colors!! Can the spanx tights be worn with jeans to make the legs look slimmer?


 
Thanks Gem!  I actually wore the spanx because I wanted to streamline everything under the dress.  I was afraid since it was unlined and did not have much structure I would be bulging all over the place.  And, since when is visible panty line ever a fashion do?  I could not go spanxless with that dress!  There are many spanx products that can shape and slim, so check out spanx.com for what will work for you.


----------



## danicky

LavenderIce  I like the dress. Love the colors, perfect for spring.


----------



## cjy

Cute Lav!!!


----------



## angelie

Lav u look so cute


----------



## LavenderIce

Merci beaucoup danicky, cjy and angelie!


----------



## lvpiggy

decided to try out my new herve dresses with my new python np's!  what do you think?


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - you look cute as always!  - Love the new pic of Sophie BTW. 
Lavender - That is such a cute dress!  I always drool over those boots...sooo wish I was blessed with slimmer calves.
Lvpiggy - Great pythons!  You look great in those dresses!  Your like me...If I like something, I buy a few colors in it.  It drives all my friends crazy! lol


----------



## lychee124

Very cute and sexy, LV piggy.


----------



## Lynn12

Lav - I love this dress!!!!  It will be great for Spring/Summer.  I have a similar one from Trina Turk.  I am looking for cute yellow clutch for mine.  Also, you mentioned that it is shapeless......try putting on a wide black belt either loosely hung on your hips or up high around your ribs.  It will look awesome and show off your curves!!



LavenderIce said:


> My 10 Euro dress that I bought in what I suspect is the "not listed in tourist guidebooks garment district" of Paris that I unknowingly stumbled upon last year. I know since it is rather inexpensive it looks shapeless on me, but I like the colors. It is worn with black spanx tights and my black Bourge boots.


----------



## Lynn12

Zophie - Too funny about the dead plants.  Good eye cjy!  Little Miss Sophie looks so cute riding shotgun.

Lvpiggy - Wow, you look amazing in those dresses.  

Gemruby - you are always so fashionable!!  Thanks for taking the time to post the pics.  Unfortuately, I am always running late.


----------



## Zophie

LavendarIce, I really like the dress, whether it was expensive or not.

and lvpiggy, you look hot in both of those dresses.  how do you pick which to wear?


----------



## javaboo

Lvpiggy: How do you find the fit of the herve dresses? Will xxs fit a 0-2?


----------



## danicky

lvpiggy  great python's. Love the dresses, you look great!!


----------



## lvpiggy

*lychee124, Lynn12, danicky* - thanks for the compliments!  




Zophie said:


> LavendarIce, I really like the dress, whether it was expensive or not.
> 
> and lvpiggy, you look hot in both of those dresses. how do you pick which to wear?


 
Zophie - thanks!  *bowing*  actually, i have to admit (oh god this sounds so dorky) i tend to pick dresses based on the color scheme of wherever i plan to be, so i don't clash 




javaboo said:


> Lvpiggy: How do you find the fit of the herve dresses? Will xxs fit a 0-2?


 
javaboo - the fit is quite good, i would judge that the xxs will likely fit someone who fits the new xxs at bebe; however they are quite stretchy, and i would venture to say they are probably still a tad on the big side for me depending on the style (the blue fits more tightly and the cream is perfectly fitted but i don't think i get the full benefit of the bandage effect)  for reference, the last time i checked my measurements were 30-22.5-30.5


----------



## wantmore

*Lavender* - I love that dress! Can't believe you got it for EU10!! I agree with *Lynn*, they look like TT.

*lvpiggy* - Boy! People think I'm tiny, but you're tinier! Both dresses look great on you!


----------



## Edrine

LavenderIce said:


> My 10 Euro dress that I bought in what I suspect is the "not listed in tourist guidebooks garment district" of Paris that I unknowingly stumbled upon last year. I know since it is rather inexpensive it looks shapeless on me, but I like the colors. It is worn with black spanx tights and my black Bourge boots.


 

i looooveeee this outfit lav!!!




lvpiggy said:


> decided to try out my new herve dresses with my new python np's!  what do you think?


 

very nice~


----------



## sara999

lvpiggy you are tiny! and your shoes look lovely (as do teh dresses)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

looking good,ladies...as always


----------



## Kamilla850

LV - I love the shoes, but more than that I love those HL dresses.  I was just having a conversation with my mom that I want to buy one and she was telling me how she used to wear them in the 80s and 90s but then gave them away to the SALVATION ARMY after they went out of style WTF!?!  I was pissed when I heard that.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lynn12 said:


> Lav - I love this dress!!!! It will be great for Spring/Summer. I have a similar one from Trina Turk. I am looking for cute yellow clutch for mine. Also, you mentioned that it is shapeless......try putting on a wide black belt either loosely hung on your hips or up high around your ribs. It will look awesome and show off your curves!!


 
Thanks for the tip Lynn!  I had not thought of adding a big wide belt.



Zophie said:


> LavendarIce, I really like the dress, whether it was expensive or not.


 
Thanks Zophie!  It was one of three pieces I bought in Paris, so it's got sentimental value to me.



lvpiggy said:


> javaboo - the fit is quite good, i would judge that the xxs will likely fit someone who fits the new xxs at bebe; however they are quite stretchy, and i would venture to say they are probably still a tad on the big side for me depending on the style (the blue fits more tightly and the cream is perfectly fitted but i don't think i get the full benefit of the bandage effect) for reference, the last time i checked my measurements were 30-22.5-30.5


 
You look hot LV!  And, you are an itty bitty thing!  You don't even need the bandage effect of the HL dress.



wantmore said:


> *Lavender* - I love that dress! Can't believe you got it for EU10!! I agree with *Lynn*, they look like TT.


 
Yup, wantmore, talk about getting your money's worth out of that one.  



Edrine said:


> i looooveeee this outfit lav!!!
> very nice~


 
Thanks Edrine!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kamilla850 said:


> LV - I love the shoes, but more than that I love those HL dresses. I was just having a conversation with my mom that I want to buy one and she was telling me how she used to wear them in the 80s and 90s but then gave them away to the SALVATION ARMY after they went out of style WTF!?! I was pissed when I heard that.


 
Whoever picked them up at Salvation Army lucked out!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> LV - I love the shoes, but more than that I love those HL dresses. I was just having a conversation with my mom that I want to buy one and she was telling me how she used to wear them in the 80s and 90s but then gave them away to the SALVATION ARMY after they went out of style WTF!?! I was pissed when I heard that.


Dont you HATE when they tell you things like that!!!  My mother gave away vintage LV & Gucci to her goddaughter!!!  Put it this way....she would not be able to tell a fake LV that had GG's on it from a mile away!  The girl does not know how to dress & to top it all off she still acts/dresses like she is 16 even though she is 36!  So yes, I feel your pain when your mother told you this...because I pretty much cried when I showed my mother a speedy I was going to buy.  I was so mad, I never bought that speedy lol
This is a lesson to all of us...SAVE for the future mini me's


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas said:


> .Lavender - That is such a cute dress! I always drool over those boots...sooo wish I was blessed with slimmer calves.


 
We always want what we don't have.  I wish I was blessed with longer legs!



Stinas said:


> Dont you HATE when they tell you things like that!!! My mother gave away vintage LV & Gucci to her goddaughter!!! Put it this way....she would not be able to tell a fake LV that had GG's on it from a mile away! The girl does not know how to dress & to top it all off she still acts/dresses like she is 16 even though she is 36! So yes, I feel your pain when your mother told you this...because I pretty much cried when I showed my mother a speedy I was going to buy. I was so mad, I never bought that speedy lol
> This is a lesson to all of us...SAVE for the future mini me's


 
Wouldn't it be a hoot if our daughter's didn't even want them?  I know we would train them otherwise, but still.


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas said:


> Dont you HATE when they tell you things like that!!! My mother gave away vintage LV & Gucci to her goddaughter!!! Put it this way....she would not be able to tell a fake LV that had GG's on it from a mile away! The girl does not know how to dress & to top it all off she still acts/dresses like she is 16 even though she is 36! So yes, I feel your pain when your mother told you this...because I pretty much cried when I showed my mother a speedy I was going to buy. I was so mad, I never bought that speedy lol
> This is a lesson to all of us...SAVE for the future mini me's


 
I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one with a clueless mother.  My mom used to send designer clothes, bags and shoes that she was no longer wearing to her family in Russia.  Now that I see all the 80s styles coming back in fashion, I just want to scream because I could be saving a lot of money by wearing my mom's old clothes and bags.  For things she knew that her family wouldn't wear because of fit, she would just give away to the salvation army.  I was just a kid in the 80s so I guess she figured that I would never care to wear her old things anyway.  
Sometimes I tease her by telling her to call our family members that are still in Russia and demand that they ship it back.  

So ladies hold on to your Chanels and Louboutins, you will pass them on to your daughters one day.


----------



## Stinas

LavenderIce said:


> We always want what we don't have. I wish I was blessed with longer legs!
> Wouldn't it be a hoot if our daughter's didn't even want them? I know we would train them otherwise, but still.


Oh yes...we will train them.  My little cousin is 7 and ever since she could talk I would bring her shopping with me...one day someone asked her if she ever got lost in a mall what would she do...she said she would go where the shoes are & she knows she will find me there!  I think she was only 3 at the time.  "Stina loves shoes, so she will be waiting for me there, ill never get lost" lol  So yes, we do train them even when we dont realize it.


Kamilla850 said:


> I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one with a clueless mother. My mom used to send designer clothes, bags and shoes that she was no longer wearing to her family in Russia. Now that I see all the 80s styles coming back in fashion, I just want to scream because I could be saving a lot of money by wearing my mom's old clothes and bags. For things she knew that her family wouldn't wear because of fit, she would just give away to the salvation army. I was just a kid in the 80s so I guess she figured that I would never care to wear her old things anyway.
> Sometimes I tease her by telling her to call our family members that are still in Russia and demand that they ship it back.
> 
> So ladies hold on to your Chanels and Louboutins, you will pass them on to your daughters one day.


Yes, my mother would also send things to Greece...I also said why dont you call them just to see if they still have them lol  Thats when I got the evil eye.  haha
Most of the people she sent them to dont even care how much they cost!  grrrr...SAVE SAVE SAVE ladies!!(& some gents )


----------



## Kamilla850

I went to the CL boutique to try on the python neuron, while I was there, I took advantage of the full length mirror and snapped this photo.
I'm wearing black Som 1s with a brown suede Ralph Lauren skirt, my beloved Ralph Lauren poncho and a Devi Kroell python hobo.  

I will share what I saw at the CL boutique today that caught my eye:
Nude patent Privitata
Nude leather catenita
White leather architek with gold detail - I'm considering these because they are beautiful
Fuchsia pailette pigalles

I am also convinced that the rest of the world is just as obsessed with CLs as we all are.  I was there at around 11:30 am and it was packed like a subway car during rush hour.  Ladies were running around trying on shoes left and right as their SOs waited patiently.  It was a madhouse - and it was a Tuesday morning.  I am so curious to know how much CLs business has grown over the years.


----------



## Zophie

great outfit, Kamilla.

I've never seen people gathered like that around here for CLs, but then we have a Saks that sells a few styles and that's it.  Most of the time the whole shoe department is pretty empty there.


----------



## danicky

Kamilla850  sharp outfit. Ohh, the white Architek sound yummy. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Noegirl05

OMG!!!!!! I am sooo gettting the white architeks!!! I have to have them LOL


----------



## Stinas

You look great Kam!
I might hit up one of the CL boutiques thursday & cant wait!  Those Architeks sound yummy!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies!  
Stinas, there is a LOT of temptation there so be ready for it.


----------



## RRSC

kamilla: love your outfit! you always look fantastic! I always play phone tag when I call my SA at CL Madison because she's always busy with a customer and I remember asking myself "are they really that busy???" and its always early in the week when I call and everytime I'm shocked.


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla850 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> Stinas, there is a LOT of temptation there so be ready for it.



lol thats what im afraid of.  Im trying to be good, but I said to myself...im in the city anyways, I might as well stop hehe..."its on my way" haha
But then again, my birthday is coming up & I DO deserve it.


----------



## Edrine

Kamilla850 said:


> I went to the CL boutique to try on the python neuron, while I was there, I took advantage of the full length mirror and snapped this photo.
> I'm wearing black Som 1s with a brown suede Ralph Lauren skirt, my beloved Ralph Lauren poncho and a Devi Kroell python hobo.
> 
> I will share what I saw at the CL boutique today that caught my eye:
> Nude patent Privitata
> Nude leather catenita
> White leather architek with gold detail - I'm considering these because they are beautiful
> Fuchsia pailette pigalles
> 
> I am also convinced that the rest of the world is just as obsessed with CLs as we all are. I was there at around 11:30 am and it was packed like a subway car during rush hour. Ladies were running around trying on shoes left and right as their SOs waited patiently. It was a madhouse - and it was a Tuesday morning. I am so curious to know how much CLs business has grown over the years.


 
i love your outfit kam!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kam, looks like you were at the Madison boutique?  Right before that time I had just gotten off the phone calling in an order with an SA.  I would not have known it was busy there.  I couldn't hear too much background noise and I was helped promptly.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks for your nice comments ladies.  Everyone here always look so fabulous with their Louboutins, so I am glad to contribute too.  
Lavender - yes, I was at the Madison Ave boutique.  It was so packed there...it is a tiny space to begin with but there must have been at least 10 customers there trying on shoes.  I don't visit that store often because I prefer to shop at Horatio St. so perhaps that is their normal activity?


----------



## archygirl

LavenderIce said:


> We always want what we don't have.  I wish I was blessed with longer legs!
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be a hoot if our daughter's didn't even want them?  I know we would train them otherwise, but still.



Funny that you mention that...my daughter HATES all my CLs, CHANELS and such. Totally not into designer anything (she is almost 20). I have a son too, so they may go to his future DW!


----------



## ledaatomica

Kamilla850 said:


> So ladies hold on to your Chanels and Louboutins, you will pass them on to your daughters one day.


 
Gosh, my mother never gave anything away fashion wise. I actually havent purchased a new high end designer purse for a while because I got my mothers chanels, givenchy, camerino purses in addition to that alot of her jewelry, brooches, coats and silk scarves, hats. The list goes on and on. Every time I see her I tell her to donate a little to her daughter looking good fund from her own collection rather than buying me a 'new' gift 

I think there  is alot more value to me in getting things from her than making a purchase myself actually. I look forward to it always even the smallest item like a key chain or compact. It makes me feel like I am owning a piece of my family history or something I grew up with. We dont share the same shoe size at all unfortunately. 


*Kamilla* you look very chic once again at the CL madison boutique... architeks in this color combo seem quite compelling .. maybe the white shoe choice for the summer I should be considering?


----------



## 4LV

one of tPFer PMed me and want to see the pink Minibout(from Barneys) on. So I quickly took a couple of pics. 















I have enjoyed tremendously of all of your gorgeous CL in action, so hopeful you will enjoy mine


----------



## dknigh21

4LV - Great outfits. Gorgeous shoes. And are those Rolandos I see?


----------



## 4LV

Thanks
yeah,they are pink Minibout, black patent decollette and wine rolando in those pictures


----------



## gemruby41

4LV,  all the CL's.  They look great with the outfits.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ooooooooo,so puuurdy,*4LV*


----------



## Kamilla850

4LV cute outfits!


----------



## 4LV

Thank you all for your kind words, ladies.  I love all yours too.


----------



## sara999

4LV you look great!! you guys always have the best legs, i'm sure you do Mr L proud!!!


----------



## wantmore

*Kam *- love the Devi Kroell (sp?) Gold Python bag!

*4LV *- I'm dying here with my damaged Wine Rolando. Yours are so gorgeous!!! Love the flowery dress with the Pink Minibout.


----------



## Stinas

4LV - ooo..those Minibouts are TDF!  Im really regretting returning my Taupe ones every time I see a different pair.


----------



## danicky

4LV- great outfits!! Love the pink minibouts!


----------



## ashakes

*lvpiggy, zophie, leda, kamilla, 4LV, and Lavender, gemruby, and Edrine* you all look amazing. You ladies wear your CLs very well.  It really bugs me when people have amazing shoes and accessories and they don't know how to dress themselves. Doesn't happen in the CL forum though!


----------



## LavenderIce

4LV said:


> Thanks
> yeah,they are pink Minibout, black patent decollette and wine rolando in those pictures


 
They all look fabulous!  Great outfits and you wear all the CLs well.  



ledaatomica said:


> Gosh, my mother never gave anything away fashion wise. I actually havent purchased a new high end designer purse for a while because I got my mothers chanels, givenchy, camerino purses in addition to that alot of her jewelry, brooches, coats and silk scarves, hats. The list goes on and on. Every time I see her I tell her to donate a little to her daughter looking good fund from her own collection rather than buying me a 'new' gift
> 
> I think there is alot more value to me in getting things from her than making a purchase myself actually. I look forward to it always even the smallest item like a key chain or compact. It makes me feel like I am owning a piece of my family history or something I grew up with. We dont share the same shoe size at all unfortunately.


 
Leda--I agree.  There is a lot of value when you get something that is a part of your family history.  So lucky that you and your mom share the same understated, elegant and decidedly glamorous and feminine taste.  My mom's indulgences are Fendi, Gucci, Hogan, and an LV bag I gave her as a gift when I got a job promotion.  They all are signature styles with logos on them that I am not particularly fond off.  She and my dad joke around that their coin collections are the inheritance they are leaving my sister and I.


----------



## 4LV

You all are making my day, ego bosters
Thanks every one!


----------



## wantmore

Leaving in about 1 hour, with 2 other couples, to Japanese for dinner (I'm starving!).....

Purplish/Blue camisole dress
Purplish/Blue variegated wrap
multicolor bead neacklace
black bead necklace
Rachel Pally Black Leggings
None other than......NP Grease Paint in Silver
(I'm not bringing a purse)


----------



## Stinas

Very cute Wantmore!!!!!!!!!
Have fun!!!!


----------



## Zophie

4LV said:


> Thanks
> yeah,they are pink Minibout, black patent decollette and wine rolando in those pictures


 

I love them all and they all look great on you


----------



## Zophie

wantmore said:


> Leaving in about 1 hour, with 2 other couples, to Japanese for dinner (I'm starving!).....
> 
> Purplish/Blue camisole dress
> Purplish/Blue variegated wrap
> multicolor bead neacklace
> black bead necklace
> Rachel Pally Black Leggings
> None other than......NP Grease Paint in Silver
> (I'm not bringing a purse)


 

Great outfit!  And I'm jealous you're going to eat Japanese.


----------



## angelie

4LV ur outfits look great


----------



## angelie

wantmore-love ur outfit


----------



## ledaatomica

LavenderIce said:


> They all look fabulous! Great outfits and you wear all the CLs well.
> Leda--I agree. There is a lot of value when you get something that is a part of your family history. So lucky that you and your mom share the same understated, elegant and decidedly glamorous and feminine taste. My mom's indulgences are Fendi, Gucci, Hogan, and an LV bag I gave her as a gift when I got a job promotion. They all are signature styles with logos on them that I am not particularly fond off. She and my dad joke around that their coin collections are the inheritance they are leaving my sister and I.


 
My mom offered me her stamp collection once. Its obviously something she treasured as well and probably would have been worth a bit!  Frankly I told her that I would love to have her stamps but rather have her Christofle silverware and baccarat stemware.  She eventually gave it to me .... its not always  about fashion 

My mother wasnt into any logo stuff.. although some LV never does any harm especially for luggage!


----------



## danicky

wantmore  stunning outfit. Love it!!


----------



## lvpiggy

*finally* figured out a way to wear my camouflage pigalles to work without looking completely scandalous


----------



## dknigh21

lvpiggy - Great outfit. The camo goes perfectly.


----------



## Stinas

LVPiggy - They look great!  Sexy but classy.


----------



## danicky

lvpiggy  great outfit. Love it!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks ladies!  ever since i started collecting CLs, i noticed i tend to pick the shoes i want to wear first, then build up the outfit around them! 



dknigh21 said:


> lvpiggy - Great outfit. The camo goes perfectly.


 


Stinas said:


> LVPiggy - They look great! Sexy but classy.


 


danicky said:


> lvpiggy great outfit. Love it!!!


----------



## RRSC

wantmore: Love your outfit!!! I'm a big fan of Rachel Pally  Which Japanese restaurant are you going to? 

lvpiggy: Looking good! Love the camos with the suit!


----------



## cjy

wantmore said:


> Leaving in about 1 hour, with 2 other couples, to Japanese for dinner (I'm starving!).....
> 
> Purplish/Blue camisole dress
> Purplish/Blue variegated wrap
> multicolor bead neacklace
> black bead necklace
> Rachel Pally Black Leggings
> None other than......NP Grease Paint in Silver
> (I'm not bringing a purse)


CHIC!!


----------



## angelie

my tortoise peanut wedges


----------



## LavenderIce

Angelie, love the tortoise wedges.  Where are you taking your pictures?  The reflection in the mirror looks like it's a store, yet it looks like the mirror is propped on a bed?


----------



## wantmore

*Stinas* - Thanks! I'm looking forward to your Friday's outfit! Have fun!

*Zophie*, *danicky*, *cjy* - THANKS!

*RRSC* - Thanks! Do you ever go to RP's warehouse sale? Things are usually below $75 that are normally $200+. We went to a Yakitori place in West LA. I just love their saborro (sp?) rice with ground chicken on top. I'm so stuffed, but we still managed to go accross the street and get some cream puffs, the size of an In-N-Out hamburger. I had one with vanilla cream filling and I also had an eclair (same size as the In-N-Out hamburger) **oink oink** LOL!

*lvpiggy* - sexy work outfit! Love the combo!

*angelie* - Thanks! You also look good and look very comfy! Didn't you just get those peanut wedges? How are they working out for you?


----------



## angelie

lav- it is in a store it's at my families indian accessory store i have been working there recently so i take my pics there. LOL it's not on a bed its on the floor which is all ivory tiles.

wantmore- i got them in jan and have only worn them abt three times. I really like them super comfy.


----------



## dknigh21

angelie - Your outfit is so cute. You look awesome.


----------



## gemruby41

*lvpiggy, wantmore, angelie*-you ladies look fantastic!!!


----------



## angelie

thanks girls


----------



## Jahpson

gemruby41 said:


> *Zophie*-I love your style!!
> *Lvpiggy*-You are killing that outfit, in a good way or course!!
> *Billbill*-I am loving the RED!!
> 
> Church outfit today.
> 
> Dress-Ann Taylor
> Blouse-Ann Taylor
> Bag-LV Alma
> Shoes-CL yoyo 85


 

WOW! you are so classy! love that outfit


----------



## danicky

angelie  very, very cute.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

looking good,ladies


----------



## RRSC

wantmore said:


> *RRSC* - Thanks! Do you ever go to RP's warehouse sale? Things are usually below $75 that are normally $200+. We went to a Yakitori place in West LA. I just love their saborro (sp?) rice with ground chicken on top. I'm so stuffed, but we still managed to go accross the street and get some cream puffs, the size of an In-N-Out hamburger. I had one with vanilla cream filling and I also had an eclair (same size as the In-N-Out hamburger) **oink oink** LOL!


 
When does RP have warehouse sale?? I didn't know she had those! You have to let me know the next time!!  yummy I love sabboro rice!! I'm getting hungry just thinking abt it.


----------



## Kamilla850

Gemruby - you always look so put together!  This is the perfect outfit for church.
Angelie - looking good.


----------



## cjy

Gemruby you have great taste!!! You always look so put together and chic! Love your look and thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## angelie

my bubblegum pink materna wedges


----------



## canismajor

Cute!


angelie said:


> my bubblegum pink materna wedges
> View attachment 395592
> 
> View attachment 395593


----------



## angelie

thanks


----------



## cjy

Angelie that is too cute!! Love it!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Wore this yesterday for my Soon to be sister-in-law's bridal showe r.  Her wedding is 5 weeks after mine. SO EXCITED!!

Dress: Bianco de Nero (I had it altered from a past-knee dress to a bubble dress 

Shoes: CPaten Camel 868 Decollete's


----------



## angelie

thanks cjy


----------



## angelie

madame- nice legs! cute outfit!


----------



## Zophie

madamelizaking said:


> Wore this yesterday for my Soon to be sister-in-law's bridal showe r.  Her wedding is 5 weeks after mine. SO EXCITED!!
> 
> Dress: Bianco de Nero (I had it altered from a past-knee dress to a bubble dress
> 
> Shoes: CPaten Camel 868 Decollete's


 
Gorgeous outfit.  It looks great on you!


----------



## RRSC

madame: Gorgeous outfit!!! I love the dress!! WOW!


----------



## azure418

love the outfit and the shoes Madame!


----------



## Stinas

madamelizaking  - You look amazing!!  Great dress!


----------



## madamelizaking

Thanks ladies  I felt good about myself. It's amazing what you can do with clothes to make them that much cuter.


----------



## gemruby41

*madamelizaking*-you look great in the outfit!!


----------



## natassha68

madame - amazing!!


----------



## danicky

angelie  very cute. Love the color.


madamelizaking  you look adorable. The dress is so cute, and the Decolletes, are gorgeous on you.


----------



## angelie

thanks danicky


----------



## Lynn12

Great idea to take a long dress that you no longer wear and make it a cute bubble dress!  I might have to raid my closet to see if I can do that to any of my older dresses.  You look adorable!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Angelie--your bubblegum pink maternas are so cute.

Madame--every time I see your camel decollettes you make me want them!  

Great outfits ladies.


----------



## Lynn12

I bought the Trina Turk dress that is a perfect match to my EB suede Declics!!!


----------



## danicky

Lynn12 said:


> I bought the Trina Turk dress that is a perfect match to my EB suede Declics!!!


 
You look gorgeous!! The dress looks great on you.


----------



## Zophie

Lynn12 said:


> I bought the Trina Turk dress that is a perfect match to my EB suede Declics!!!


 
Perfect!  They look great on you.


----------



## LavenderIce

Looks good Lynn!


----------



## Lynn12

Thanks *danicky*, *Zophie*, and *LavendarIce.  *


----------



## Stinas

Lynn - That outfit looks great on you!  You seem like your ready for spring/summer!


----------



## fmd914

Lynn12 said:


> I bought the Trina Turk dress that is a perfect match to my EB suede Declics!!!


 

Lynn - great outfit!  That will look great at a Spring outdoor luncheon or event!


----------



## Lynn12

Stinas said:


> Lynn - That outfit looks great on you! You seem like your ready for spring/summer!


 
Now I just need a tan!!!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> Now I just need a tan!!!


With the weather we have been having here, we ALL need a tan!  I hit the bulbs yesterday & I feel sooo much more alive lol


----------



## Lynn12

Stinas said:


> With the weather we have been having here, we ALL need a tan! I hit the bulbs yesterday & I feel sooo much more alive lol


 
It has been cold and rainy here all weekend.....ARRRGGGHH!!!  Hit the bulbs 
too cute.  Might have to hit the bulbs myself!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> It has been cold and rainy here all weekend.....ARRRGGGHH!!! Hit the bulbs
> too cute. Might have to hit the bulbs myself!


Rain rain rain...same here too!  Cant stand it, but tom they "said" its supposed to be 68, so lets see.  
I fell asleep & burnt my face a bit  yesterday, but thank god its brown now instead of the lobster I was last night. lol


----------



## gemruby41

Lynn, All I can say is WOW!!!!


----------



## RRSC

Lynn: Love the dress! Looking good


----------



## cjy

Lynn I love your dress! Perfect with your shoes!!!!


----------



## peppers90

Lynn~Love that Trina Turk dress; looks superb with the EBs....


----------



## panrixx

Lynn - you are looking mighty good, as always.  That dress is so eye catching.


----------



## dknigh21

Lynn - That dress looks great on you. And it is amazing how perfectly the EB matches the dress. So pretty.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lynn, LOVE your arms...I mean dress.  lol  Looks great!


----------



## Kamilla850

Madame - you look absolutely amazing in that dress!  

Angelie - those wedges are so cute, I have never seen that color in the wedge.


----------



## wantmore

*Lynn* - I love that dress with your CL! Yo look mighty f-i-n-e!


----------



## babypie

*Lynn*, you are fabulous!!


----------



## angelie

Lynn u look GREAT!

Kamilla- i searched high and low for that color. I had seen it on ebay and i called every single store that cariied louboutins the last store i tried was jeffreys ny and they were the ones that had them.


----------



## angelie

so i finally picked up my peacock 70mm vp's today and i love them to death already. I will dedicate a whole thread to them tomorrow cuz they deserve it but for now todays outfit.

sorry abt the dirt on the floor one of my customers shoes were dirty


----------



## LavenderIce

You've got the cutest outfits Angelie!  I cannot wait to see your thread on the peacock VPs.  I like that the heel does not look so stubby in your pics.


----------



## gemruby41

Nice outfit angelie!! I like the low heel VP's.


----------



## angelie

thanks lav and gem
Lav- i thought it would look stubbier too but i was pleasantly surprised they are super comfy too. U know what sucks is that the insole is not cushiony i dont know why some louboutins have more padding in the insoles and some dont.


----------



## danicky

angelie  really cute. Love the color of the VP's.


----------



## sara999

angelie i think the brighter coloured low VPs make them look super cute. in plain black they are kinda blah but spiced up they look fab! and you are the wedge queen


lyn that dress is amazing and a perfect match!


----------



## fmd914

angelie - love that outfit and the shoes!!  I want a pair in that color.  I had a pair of boots (not CL) in that same shade and returned them. I have regreted it every since.


----------



## cjy

I love it!! I am so glad you got the shoes!!! They look great on you and the color is breath taking!!!!


----------



## Zophie

angelie, that color is beautiful!


----------



## Zophie

Here is my outfit for today....all black like I always tend to wear.  Need to get a colored bag or something.

Ann Taylor Suit
CL Very Prive, black kid
Jimmy Choo Riki bag
and the super sexy rolling bag!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Angelie, sooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shasta

*This is what I wore to work today.  Black Banana Republic tee, BR skirt, wolford tights, patent 100mm simples*


----------



## cjy

Very classy Shasta!! Love the haircut too!!


----------



## Zophie

I love your outfit, Shasta.  It's classy and sexy!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Shasta, what a chic outfit!  I think it's professional enough for the office yet still has that modern "extra touch."


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Shasta* you look so amazingly chic!


----------



## Shasta

*Oh my Lord, I love you all so much!  Thank you!  :  )*


----------



## danicky

Zophie  very pretty. Always soo classy!!!


Shasta  love your outfit. Perfect for the office.


----------



## fashionjunkee

Shasta, love your entire outfit and the haircut. Very chic.
LVpiggy, I love love your grey pythons!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn- You always look sooo great!
Shasta - Love the hair!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn12

Zophie said:


> Here is my outfit for today....all black like I always tend to wear. Need to get a colored bag or something.
> 
> Ann Taylor Suit
> CL Very Prive, black kid
> Jimmy Choo Riki bag
> and the super sexy rolling bag!


 
Grab a bright bag for summer - yellow, orange, white, etc...  It would look great with your classic black outfits!  Looking good. 

Angelie - I love the color of your wedges.  They look perfect with your outfit.

Shasta - OMG I love your haircut!!!  You look so stylish.  Perfect outfit for your first day of work.  BTW, how did the first day go?


----------



## Edrine

Shasta said:


> *This is what I wore to work today. Black Banana Republic tee, BR skirt, wolford tights, patent 100mm simples*


 

shasta-WOW!!you look gorgeous!!!



angelie said:


> so i finally picked up my peacock 70mm vp's today and i love them to death already. I will dedicate a whole thread to them tomorrow cuz they deserve it but for now todays outfit.
> 
> sorry abt the dirt on the floor one of my customers shoes were dirty
> 
> View attachment 396982
> 
> View attachment 396983
> 
> 
> View attachment 396984


 

angelie, love the peacock vp's!



Zophie said:


> Here is my outfit for today....all black like I always tend to wear. Need to get a colored bag or something.
> 
> Ann Taylor Suit
> CL Very Prive, black kid
> Jimmy Choo Riki bag
> and the super sexy rolling bag!


 


Lynn12 said:


> I bought the Trina Turk dress that is a perfect match to my EB suede Declics!!!


 

lynn, you look gorgeous as always!


----------



## gemruby41

I love it Shasta!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Shasta you look stunning!  I love the haircut.


----------



## panrixx

Kamilla850 said:


> Shasta you look stunning! I love the haircut.


 
I'd have to agree with those comments


----------



## wantmore

*angelie* - those peacock VP 70mm are gorgeous! 

*Zophie* - lookin' good! I finally bought some suits at Ann Taylor and shopping for them reminded me of you.

*Shasta* - You are smokin'! Love the all black with the red soles and manicure! The haircut (and color) suits you too! Did you just get it or has this always been your cut?


----------



## LavenderIce

zophie--lookin' good as always and shasta!  You look mahvelous!


----------



## sara999

shasta you look fantastic!

zophie i love the rolly suitcase


----------



## Shasta

*Wantmore:  I got 17 inches cut off of my hair last AUgust and it was the best thing I could have done!  THank you everyone for your positive and supportive comments!*

*Lynn:  Work is going fantastic!  I am already known as 'the girl with the shoes'!!!!!*


----------



## peppers90

Shasta~  looking very classy for your first day!  Glad to hear it went well~~


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

*Shasta _*   You look amazing! Perfect choices!


----------



## peppers90

Outfit by H&M, bag by Balenciaga, and my python simples....


----------



## Stinas

Sexy Peppers!!


----------



## danicky

peppers90  great outfit!! Love it!


----------



## Zophie

oooh, that's one hot outfit, *peppers90*!

Here's my outfit for today, and look, I didn't wear any black at all AND I'm wearing a color!

Ann Taylor skirt and shirt
CL chocolate patent La Donna
Jimmy Choo Marcia bag
And I'm even wearing jewelry (usually I'm too lazy.)  A silver necklace and silver Mignon Faget ring.

Had to add the pic sophie snuck into even though it came out crappy.


----------



## legaldiva

peppers & zophie--great outfits!!


----------



## cjy

Sweet little Sophie!! She is in more outfit post than most members! She needs some little CL's!! 
Zophie and Peppers!! You both look so sharpe!!!


----------



## Edrine

great outfit sophie and peppers!!


----------



## peppers90

Zophie~  Lookin' classy-those CLs give the outfit a bit of a sexy edge...very nice!


----------



## gemruby41

peppers & zophie-you ladies rock!!


----------



## danicky

Zophie  very pretty outfit!


----------



## dknigh21

Peppers - You look great.

Zophie - I love your shirt. The color is so pretty.


----------



## angelie

zophie and peppers both of u look so hot. Shasta love ur outfit very classy


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Peppers* that outfit is HOT! Those are my HG shoes (still trying to hunt them down in my size!) and I'm drooling just looking at them! They look amazing on you!


----------



## peppers90

Thanks ladies for all your kind compliments!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Peppers - I cannot believe that outfit is from H&M, you look amazing!


----------



## Edrine

out for drinks with the girls..in gwenissimas


----------



## lvpiggy

tons of meetings friday


----------



## mjvictamonte

everyone here looks so gorgeous in their louboutins!


----------



## peppers90

lvpiggy~  very sophisticated!  The CLs add a golden touch~ nice!!


----------



## cjy

Lvpiggy you look stunning!


----------



## dknigh21

Edrine - You look so pretty.

Lvpiggy - You look very polished. Great look for a day full of meetings.


----------



## ronsdiva

peppers90 said:


> Outfit by H&M, bag by Balenciaga, and my python simples....



OUTSTANDING, Peppers


----------



## gemruby41

*Edrine*-I liked how you paired your CL's with a simple outfit.  You look great!

*Lvpiggy*-you are looking sharp!!


----------



## angelie

edrine& lvpiggy the both of u look FANTASTIC!


----------



## cjy

Edrine said:


> out for drinks with the girls..in gwenissimas


darling picture!!


----------



## Stinas

Edrine- I love those!  Always wanted them!  Hope you had fun!
LV - you look soo professional & I love how the shoes make the entire outfit pop.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Lookin oh so good,ladies


----------



## danicky

Edrine  very cute. Have fun!!

lvpiggy  looking good there.


----------



## angelie




----------



## cjy

I love your dress!! Who is it by???


----------



## angelie

voom by joy han


----------



## danicky

angelie  very cute dress.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love your dress,angelie


----------



## angelie

thanks


----------



## Edrine

Stinas said:


> Edrine- I love those! Always wanted them! Hope you had fun!
> LV - you look soo professional & I love how the shoes make the entire outfit pop.


 


danicky said:


> Edrine very cute. Have fun!!
> 
> lvpiggy looking good there.


 


dknigh21 said:


> Edrine - You look so pretty.
> 
> Lvpiggy - You look very polished. Great look for a day full of meetings.


 


gemruby41 said:


> *Edrine*-I liked how you paired your CL's with a simple outfit. You look great!
> 
> *Lvpiggy*-you are looking sharp!!


 


angelie said:


> edrine& lvpiggy the both of u look FANTASTIC!


 


*thanks ladies*
:shame:


----------



## hlfinn

edrine you are so cute! the gwenissimas look awesome on you!

very nice angelie!  i love your pics! i wish mine were as clear!

ahhhhhh peppers you make me want the python simples so much!


----------



## angelie

hlfinn- thanks i only get clear pics like that at work at home they suck


----------



## Noegirl05

Angelie.. may I ask where you work... are those bags in the background LOL


----------



## cjy

Noegirl05 said:


> Angelie.. may I ask where you work... are those bags in the background LOL


You would notice that!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^^ LOL I have an *addiction* I'm sick but in realization and NOT currently seeking help LOL


----------



## angelie

Noegirl05 said:


> Angelie.. may I ask where you work... are those bags in the background LOL


 
lol yes there are bags in the back its my families indian accessory store


----------



## Noegirl05

oh okay!


----------



## Zophie

cute dress, angelie.


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> tons of meetings friday


 
Stunning!


----------



## Kamilla850

My outfit tonight, I snapped this picture in the bathroom of China Grill.  I'm wearing my favorite Temperley skirt, black tank with cardigan, pyhton Chloe Silverado and my nude New Alis.


----------



## canismajor

Adorable, *Kamilla*~


----------



## *Lo

You look great Kamilla!  YUM China Grill, I always get the bananas in a box, lol


----------



## Edrine

Kamilla850 said:


> My outfit tonight, I snapped this picture in the bathroom of China Grill. I'm wearing my favorite Temperley skirt, black tank with cardigan, pyhton Chloe Silverado and my nude New Alis.


 

i sooo love your outfit kamilla


----------



## danicky

Kamilla850  very cute.


----------



## angelie

Kamilla- great outfit!


----------



## natassha68

Kamilla -  the skirt!!  ...  the c.grill too  !!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks for the nice compliments ladies.  
We ate so much last night because the food at China Grill is always so delicious, no matter how often I go there, I never get tired of it.  

*Lo - last night, they had a special ice cream - banana with chocolate covered almonds, it was AMAZING.


----------



## peppers90

Kamilla~ nice outfit!  I like your python bag!


----------



## LavenderIce

Peppers, Zophie, Edrine, Angelie and Kamilla--love your outfits!  What a bunch of hotties!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla - you look glamourous as always!


----------



## *Lo

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks for the nice compliments ladies.
> We ate so much last night because the food at China Grill is always so delicious, no matter how often I go there, I never get tired of it.
> 
> *Lo - last night, they had a special ice cream - banana with chocolate covered almonds, it was AMAZING.


 
^^^ YUMMMMMMM  I havent been there in a couple months.  that desert sounds great I love the food there too, I feel as though the bathroom stairs are a death trap there, lol:shame:


----------



## MKWMDA

Lynn12 said:


> I bought the Trina Turk dress that is a perfect match to my EB suede Declics!!!



That is SUCH a cute outfit. I love that dress!


----------



## cjy

I love your skirt kamilla!! And I must say the tights are just great as well!!!! You always look so fashionable!!!!!!


----------



## cjy

I am also very hungry now.......


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> I am also very hungry now.......


 

me too!


----------



## angelie

Thanks Lav!


----------



## MKWMDA

Man I wish I had a pic of myself today, I am totally in love with my outfit! I may have to take a pic when I get home! I am wearing a bright red faux wrap dress that I got on ebay for $15, a brown undershirt (cause my chest is not allowed to go wild and untamed at work- no low cut dresses!) and my superhot leopard pony hair NPs. I even have Louboutin red as my pedicure! I am just so totally together, I had to share.


----------



## babypie

MKWMDA said:


> Man I wish I had a pic of myself today, I am totally in love with my outfit! I may have to take a pic when I get home! I am wearing a bright red faux wrap dress that I got on ebay for $15, a brown undershirt (cause my chest is not allowed to go wild and untamed at work- no low cut dresses!) and my superhot leopard pony hair NPs. I even have Louboutin red as my pedicure! I am just so totally together, I had to share.


 
Ooh sounds nice, please share


----------



## madamelizaking

My Nude Crepe Tamiflu's and my Wedding Dress


----------



## Noegirl05

^^^ Wow you look amazing!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## minks

Absolutely gorgeous(you AND your shoes)!!! Congrats on your recent wedding!


----------



## cjy

How gorgeous indeed!!! Love the kilt too!!!!


----------



## dknigh21

That's an excellent picture. You look so beautiful and happy.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*madamelizaking*,you looked amazing...your shoes just pop


----------



## Lynn12

I love you wedding shoes!!!  You look so happy in the picture.


----------



## Kamilla850

Madame - that is such a beautiful picture, your wedding looks amazing and of course your shoes look great.


----------



## Zophie

MKWMDA said:


> Man I wish I had a pic of myself today, I am totally in love with my outfit! I may have to take a pic when I get home! I am wearing a bright red faux wrap dress that I got on ebay for $15, a brown undershirt (cause my chest is not allowed to go wild and untamed at work- no low cut dresses!) and my superhot leopard pony hair NPs. I even have Louboutin red as my pedicure! I am just so totally together, I had to share.


 

Put it back on and take a pic! That outfit sounds hot.


I had the perfect opportunity to take a pic of myself today but I didn't.  I had to work on a military base and there was a full-length mirror in the hall with a sticker at the top that said something about how it is important to look good.  I guess it's to urge them to check their uniform appearance or something.  I totally wanted to take a pic but I didn't want someone to see me do it.


----------



## xboobielicousx

love your wedding shoes and dress! great picture...congrats


----------



## lychee124

Madame,
That is such an adorable picture! You both look so happy and that kilt is hot.


----------



## shibooms

madamelizaking said:


> My Nude Crepe Tamiflu's and my Wedding Dress


 
aww!  that is so cute!!


----------



## lorrmich

madame, love the pic, love the shoes, you look fab!


----------



## sara999

madamelizaking said:


> My Nude Crepe Tamiflu's and my Wedding Dress


you look GORGEOUS! what a big beautiful wedding


----------



## madamelizaking

Thanks you guys . It was such an amazing day I wish it never ended!!


----------



## angelie

madame u look beautiful. Love the pic. The shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## danicky

*madamelizaking*  ohh, thoese are gorgeous!!! So is your wedding dress!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## surlygirl

madame! what a gorgeous bride!! and such a cute picture of you and the hubby. you look amazing and more importantly completely blissful! congratulations!


----------



## MKWMDA

Zophie said:


> Put it back on and take a pic! That outfit sounds hot.
> 
> 
> I had the perfect opportunity to take a pic of myself today but I didn't. I had to work on a military base and there was a full-length mirror in the hall with a sticker at the top that said something about how it is important to look good. I guess it's to urge them to check their uniform appearance or something. I totally wanted to take a pic but I didn't want someone to see me do it.



Oh I totally would have taken a pic like that! I LOVE going on base to see my DF, or going out to lunch with him and his ENTIRE unit in the teeny town that they have drill in, it is SO nice to be surrounded by 40-50 men in uniform! Often I am the only civillian, and certainly the only female. Its way cool.

I decided I look fat in my red dress so I am not taking any pictures of it.


----------



## cjy

My son is a Marine and OMG those dress blues!!! Love them!


----------



## Luv*Mulberry

madamelizaking said:


> My Nude Crepe Tamiflu's and my Wedding Dress



*
ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS* Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Stinas

madamelizaking - Love the shoes & you look AMAZING.  I wish you the best of luck and hope you had a great time!!!!!


----------



## peppers90

Madame~ great pic! great shoes!  wishing you the best~you will find that marriage is a lot of fun (compared to what a lot of people say hehe)


----------



## legaldiva

_*Madame*_--thank you so much for sharing!  What a gorgeous pic!

Best wishes to a happy, healthy & LONG marriage!!!!!


----------



## toiletduck

*madame:* you look absolutely stunning! those shoes are !!!!!


----------



## toiletduck

First time wearing my Ernestas!!

After I saw Wantmore and Honu's I couldn't wait to get a pair myself... :shame:


----------



## cfellis522

madamelizaking said:


> My Nude Crepe Tamiflu's and my Wedding Dress


 
You all look SOOOOO cute!  I love his kilt.  

Caroline


----------



## gemruby41

toiletduck said:


> First time wearing my Ernestas!!
> 
> After I saw Wantmore and Honu's I couldn't wait to get a pair myself... :shame:







I like the outfit.  Are the Ernestas comfy?


----------



## peppers90

toiletduck said:


> First time wearing my Ernestas!!
> 
> After I saw Wantmore and Honu's I couldn't wait to get a pair myself... :shame:




*Toiletduck*~ I like the way the Ernestas look;  looks nice with your outfit!


----------



## babypie

toiletduck said:


> First time wearing my Ernestas!!
> 
> After I saw Wantmore and Honu's I couldn't wait to get a pair myself... :shame:


 
 Very nice!


----------



## cjy

toiletduck said:


> First time wearing my Ernestas!!
> 
> After I saw Wantmore and Honu's I couldn't wait to get a pair myself... :shame:


Oh you are too cute!! I have always loved the style of that shoe,  you look great in it!!!! Cute top!!! Very nice


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I love your look,*toiletduck*


----------



## danicky

*toiletduck*  cute outfit. Love the Ernesta's and your reissue. )))


----------



## angelie

cute outfit toiletduck


----------



## toiletduck

Thank you *CJY, Danicky, peppers, gemruby, babypie, deedeelovely, angelie*!

*gem:* they are comfy! I love the height of the heel...(I really need it) and I'm blister free!


----------



## hlfinn

finally i took a pic i can include!

me today in an olive eyelet jacket from anthropologie (last time i wore it was 4 years ago. that was the last time i FIT in it!), black pencil skirt from jcrew, black kid maternas.


----------



## fmd914

hlfinn said:


> finally i took a pic i can include!
> 
> me today in an olive eyelet jacket from anthropologie (last time i wore it was 4 years ago. that was the last time i FIT in it!), black pencil skirt from jcrew, black kid maternas.


 

You look great!  I love anthropologie.  Congrats on all of your hard work - it must feel great to be able to pull treasured items out of the closet again!


----------



## hlfinn

thanks fmd! it does feel* really* good- i am not gonna lie.  i literally went shopping in my closet last weekend and found all this stuff i can wear again!  eek! it's like having a new wardobe: dresses, pants, skirts. i still need tops though. i am in between everything i have. i am not loving that pic though because i think i look heavier in it than i think i look irl. LOL. i love anthro too. i never shop there any more but that might change! they have great sales!


----------



## wantmore

Looking hot ladies!

*madame* - I love your wedding gown! CONGRATS on getting married!

*hlfinn* - CONGRATS again on losing the weight! Keep it up, girl!



toiletduck said:


> First time wearing my Ernestas!!
> 
> After I saw Wantmore and Honu's I couldn't wait to get a pair myself... :shame:






danicky said:


> *toiletduck* cute outfit. Love the Ernesta's and *your reissue*. )))


good set of eyes you have, LOL!

As some of you already know, DH and I celebrated our 13th year wedding anniversary. We went to Napa for 5 days (hence, no wantmore on tPF until today).

This was on the 7th. We went to eat at Cole's Chop House. I'm wearing: 
- Splendid green/blue dress (so soft) 
- Vince Cashmere sweater in moss green
- a couple of necklaces with a pink brooch in the middle
- NP Patent Nude I got from last week's delivery - teehee!







This was on the 8th (our anniversary dinner). We went to Culinary Institute of America. DH took the picture and he said "Oh NO, I didn't take the pictures of your shoes" LOL! So he took it again!






I'm wearing:
- American Eagle Black Tube dress with black velvet polka dots on it and a black ribbon belt
- some silver bangles
- NP Patent Nude


----------



## Edrine

^i love your outfits!!


----------



## Edrine

hlfinn said:


> finally i took a pic i can include!
> 
> me today in an olive eyelet jacket from anthropologie (last time i wore it was 4 years ago. that was the last time i FIT in it!), black pencil skirt from jcrew, black kid maternas.


 
you look awesome!!


----------



## legaldiva

wantmore--you look smashing in both pics!  Congratulations to you and DH!!!


----------



## dknigh21

Wantmore - You look beautiful in both pictures. I love the necklaces with the blue dress. And congrats to you and your DH.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Wantmore - you look amazing!  (I'm glad about our secret love affair.  lmbo!)  I love both outfits, and I especially LOOOOVE the first outfit.  So chic.  Congrats on your annivesary and here's to many more years.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Simply lovely,*hfinn* and *wantmore*


----------



## oo_let_me_see

hlfinn said:


> finally i took a pic i can include!
> 
> me today in an olive eyelet jacket from anthropologie (last time i wore it was 4 years ago. that was the last time i FIT in it!), black pencil skirt from jcrew, black kid maternas.



hlfinn, gorgeous!  I love the jacket!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Work attire for today.

Blouse-JC Penny
Jeans-Gap
Bag-Bal part-time
Shoes-CL black kid simples 100mm


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

looking good,*gem*


----------



## MKWMDA

gemruby41 said:


> Work attire for today.
> 
> Blouse-JC Penny
> Jeans-Gap
> Bag-Bal part-time
> Shoes-CL black kid simples 100mm



I love the sky blue and bubble gum pink together. It is so spring-like! Love it!


----------



## MKWMDA

My DF told me I look really good today. I wish I had a picture. Its not anything fancy, but I feel thinner than I have in weeks. 

Reversible scoopneck tee from Gap in Navy, tall (so omg it is long enough!)
Piper 37" inseam jeans from Alloy (the ONLY place that sells 37" inseams!)
VP black calf w/burgundy tip
Gucci Large chain hobo in chocolate guccissima (I use this bag every day, its like a diaper bag!)

I have worn CLs to work every day this week, and folks have only noticed that I grew about 5"! No one knows what CLs are, or how much they cost, thank god. I would never hear the end of it. (My coworks like to put me down - its like their favorite pastime.)


----------



## xboobielicousx

hlfinn - congrats on losing the weight! i know it can be really hard because i've been working on losing the baby weight (she's not a baby anymore..she's 1! lol) and so far i've got the last 5 stubborn more pounds to go until i reach my goal!  you look great!!!!!!!!!!!

wantmore - love both outfits! how cute of your DH to think of your CLs   that made me giggle when i read that lol..congrats on your anniversary !

gem - love the colors...so springy!


----------



## fmd914

wantmore - so nice!!!  Hope you had a great time on your trip!

gem - love that Bal Bag!


----------



## RRSC

wantmore: J you look awesome as usual. I love both your outfits!! Congrats again on your anniversary and I'm glad you had a great time! 

Gem:  Love the BBag!


----------



## Lynn12

danicky said:


> *toiletduck* cute outfit. Love the Ernesta's and your reissue. )))


 
Danicky can sniff out a Chanel!!!  


*hlfinn - *Sharp outfit!  Congrats on losing the weight.

*wantmore* - Sounds like your Napa trip was fun.  You look so pretty in your outfits.  The shoes are perfect!

*gem *- What can I say........a *Glamour* *DO*!!!!  The pink bag is amazing.


----------



## wantmore

Thanks *edrine*, l*egaldiva*, *dknigh21*, *DeeDeeDelovely*, *fmd914*, *RRSC*, *Lynn12* 



oo_let_me_see said:


> Wantmore - you look amazing! *(I'm glad about our secret love affair. lmbo!)* I love both outfits, and I especially LOOOOVE the first outfit. So chic. Congrats on your annivesary and here's to many more years.


Shhhhhhh, now everyone knows! 

*xboobielicousx* - yeah, I've got DH trained! 

*gemruby* - Gorgeous! I love the BBG Bbag (the purse that I can't get b/c I'm on a CL spending spree ).


----------



## sailornep5

On my way out to meet up w/Honu for lunch (and check out her new Zeppas!)....still deciding whether to wear my shirt tucked in or out of my high waisted skirt...







Forever 21 top, Etsy skirt, Tano bag, CL tan Iowas (I think they are Iowas!).


----------



## danicky

*sailornep5*  lovely outfit!!


----------



## MKWMDA

I like it tucked in, it looks very chic.


----------



## lychee124

^ Me too. I vote for tucked in. It elongates your body. Very cute outfit.


----------



## cfellis522

Wantmore,

Love the shoes and outfits.  You look chic and comfortable as well!


----------



## wantmore

*cfellis* - Thanks! The comfy look was probably b/c I was drunk after the whole 3 days of wine tasting, LOL!

*sailor* - so pretty! Either way looks good to me. The tucked in shirt makes the outfit more "formal."


----------



## dknigh21

sailornep5 - You look great in both pics. And your shoes go perfectly with that outfit. They couldn't be better.


----------



## panrixx

*sailornep5*

Looks like I'm in the minority because I much prefer the shirt out as it gives your body better proportions.  As I'm a fella I would be in the minority here, would'nt I?


----------



## Bagologist

gemruby41 said:


> Work attire for today.
> 
> Blouse-JC Penny
> Jeans-Gap
> Bag-Bal part-time
> Shoes-CL black kid simples 100mm


 
Love it!


----------



## sailornep5

Aw, thanks for all the lovely comments (esp. one from a guy, whoo hoo!).  I ended up wearing it with the top out...mainly because I knew I was going to eat a lot and no one wants to see a ballooning pouch come from a tight skirt. 

wantmore - I LOVE your blue dress!!  It's so gorgeous w/your skin tone!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wow...love it, sailornep5


----------



## Edrine

sailornep5 said:


> On my way out to meet up w/Honu for lunch (and check out her new Zeppas!)....still deciding whether to wear my shirt tucked in or out of my high waisted skirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever 21 top, Etsy skirt, Tano bag, CL tan Iowas (I think they are Iowas!).


 

very pretty !!!


----------



## Stinas

*hlfinn*   - Congrats on losing the weight!  I know how hard it can be.  You look great!
*sailornep5*   - I love that skirt with the shirt tucked in!  Hope you had fun!
*wantmore*  - Look great also!  I always make sure to tell whoever is taking my pic to include my shoes.  I say its the most important part...they always look at me weird after I say that lol
*gemruby41*  - You always look sooo nice!  Love B bag!!!!  Makes the oufit pop.  A pair of pink greasepaint simples would go GREAT with that bag! lol


----------



## Zophie

sailornep5 said:


> On my way out to meet up w/Honu for lunch (and check out her new Zeppas!)....still deciding whether to wear my shirt tucked in or out of my high waisted skirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever 21 top, Etsy skirt, Tano bag, CL tan Iowas (I think they are Iowas!).


 
Great outfit.  I really love this skirt in particular.  Where did you get it?



gemruby41 said:


> Work attire for today.
> 
> Blouse-JC Penny
> Jeans-Gap
> Bag-Bal part-time
> Shoes-CL black kid simples 100mm


 
You look great as usual!  I love the pink Bbag.  I don't have any but I've started thinking about getting one lately to get some color into my wardrobe.



wantmore said:


> Looking hot ladies!
> 
> *madame* - I love your wedding gown! CONGRATS on getting married!
> 
> *hlfinn* - CONGRATS again on losing the weight! Keep it up, girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good set of eyes you have, LOL!
> 
> As some of you already know, DH and I celebrated our 13th year wedding anniversary. We went to Napa for 5 days (hence, no wantmore on tPF until today).
> 
> This was on the 7th. We went to eat at Cole's Chop House. I'm wearing:
> - Splendid green/blue dress (so soft)
> - Vince Cashmere sweater in moss green
> - a couple of necklaces with a pink brooch in the middle
> - NP Patent Nude I got from last week's delivery - teehee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was on the 8th (our anniversary dinner). We went to Culinary Institute of America. DH took the picture and he said "Oh NO, I didn't take the pictures of your shoes" LOL! So he took it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing:
> - American Eagle Black Tube dress with black velvet polka dots on it and a black ribbon belt
> - some silver bangles
> - NP Patent Nude


 

Both outfits are beautiful on you!  The nudes look really good with anything.


----------



## sailornep5

Zophie said:


> Great outfit.  I really love this skirt in particular.  Where did you get it?



Thanks!  Got it from this Etsy seller - total sweetie and was able to custom make it to my exact size and ship within a week, all the way from Australia!

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5051175


----------



## mo.space

gemruby41 said:


> Work attire for today.
> 
> Blouse-JC Penny
> Jeans-Gap
> Bag-Bal part-time
> Shoes-CL black kid simples 100mm



your bag is beyond beautiful


----------



## mo.space

peppers90 thats a great outfit and your python loubs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## wantmore

Thanks *sailornep*,* Stinas*, and *Zophie*.

*Stinas* - I tell that to other people too and they look at me weird, but DH knows better and doesn't need to be told .

*Zophie* - I agree! I started liking the Patent Nude seeing you ladies wear them practically with any color of clothes. I can't wait to get the VP Patent Nude with burgundy tip.


----------



## lvpiggy

hurrah!  it's SO BEAUTIFUL outside right now!  off to go shopping in my Jaws pumps


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^You look adorable.  Love the shoes!


----------



## cjy

Lvpiggy you look great!!!


----------



## Zophie

sailornep5 said:


> Thanks! Got it from this Etsy seller - total sweetie and was able to custom make it to my exact size and ship within a week, all the way from Australia!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5051175


 

It says she no longer takes custom orders.  There is one skirt left on there in an XXS but I'm not sure i could squeeze my butt into it.


----------



## gemruby41

Lvpiggy-girl you are looking so fly!!!


----------



## keya

love the Jaws, lvpiggy!


----------



## peppers90

lv piggy~ lookin' good in those Jaws pumps! How was your shopping today?


----------



## peppers90

*wantmore~*  a little late posting; but I love that blue dress on you- and that necklace..wow; and how did you learn to pose like that-you look like you need to be one the red carpet with that blk dress-perfect posture, great legs...  gorgeous!


----------



## sailornep5

LVPiggy....gorgeous!!  I wish I would be able to shop all day in those shoes...are they comfy??


----------



## wantmore

*lvpiggy* - very nice! how did you manage on your shopping walking in those heels?



peppers90 said:


> *wantmore~* a little late posting; but I love that blue dress on you- and that necklace..wow; and how did you learn to pose like that-you look like you need to be one the red carpet with that blk dress-perfect posture, great legs... gorgeous!


LOL! Thanks! I hardly ever pose with my legs crossed, but I see alot of ladies do it, so I thought I'd do it too :shame:.

Let me see if I can pose a close up of that necklace.....


----------



## ashakes

All of you ladies look great! I would go through everybody individually, but I did that in the post your Loubies thread and I was there forever. lol  So, my apologies, I will try to keep up more!

wantmore, congrats on your anniversary. It looks like you guys had a great time!  LOL@ the legs crossed thing.  I don't do it in photos YET, but I caught myself doing it a few days while standing in line at the PO!  I couldn't help, but laugh at myself.


----------



## wantmore

ashakes said:


> All of you ladies look great! I would go through everybody individually, but I did that in the post your Loubies thread and I was there forever. lol So, my apologies, I will try to keep up more!
> 
> wantmore, congrats on your anniversary. It looks like you guys had a great time! LOL@ the legs crossed thing. I don't do it in photos YET, but I caught myself doing it a few days while standing in line at the PO! I couldn't help, but laugh at myself.


I know what you mean! When I fall behind, I just generalized it, b/c it'll take literally hours to individualize the comments.

Thanks! We did have a blast! I wanted to stay for 1 more day but DH wanted to get back before we ran out of room in the car for all the wines he bought, LOL!

With the leg crossing, when you caught yourself doing that did you think about all the poses on tPF ?

*peppers* - here's a close up of the 2 necklace and brooch I used with the Splendid dress.


----------



## lvpiggy

oo_let_me_see, cjy, gemruby41, keya - thanks!!  been looking for more opportunites to wear the jaws out, hopefully now i'll have some since it's gettin warmer!



sailornep5 said:


> LVPiggy....gorgeous!! I wish I would be able to shop all day in those shoes...are they comfy??


 


wantmore said:


> *lvpiggy* - very nice! how did you manage on your shopping walking in those heels?


 


peppers90 said:


> lv piggy~ lookin' good in those Jaws pumps! How was your shopping today?


 
they're amazing comfy, but then i live in high heels, esp. stilettos!  i go *everywhere* in them, i even went on a hike in the puerto rican rain forest in 4" ankle boots   besides, i'd say my shopping was pretty successful, picked up a bag, earrings and a necklace @ chanel


----------



## Stinas

LV - your making me want to come shopping too!  Love the Jaws!


----------



## hlfinn

wow. i can't keep up! i think i said thank you to everyone but if i didn't: THANK YOU!  

love the jaws lv! they're FABULOUS!

and wantmore- how many times can i drool over your shoes and your clothes? probably forever!  LOVE those pics! happy anniversary!  

i know i missed people...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lvpiggy*,they looks so Haute on you


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> they're amazing comfy, but then i live in high heels, esp. stilettos! i go *everywhere* in them, i even went on a hike in the puerto rican rain forest in 4" ankle boots  besides, i'd say my shopping was pretty successful, picked up a bag, earrings and a necklace @ chanel


 
Wow, that's hardcore wearing heels hiking!  I get picked on just for wearing them to work all the time.


----------



## toiletduck

*Danicky:* Wantmore is right, you have a great eye!!


----------



## toiletduck

*wantmore:* I love all your outfits...you look fabulous, as always!


----------



## lvpiggy

Stinas, hlfinn, DeeDeeDelovely - thanks!!  hopefully i get to wear more often 



Zophie said:


> Wow, that's hardcore wearing heels hiking! I get picked on just for wearing them to work all the time.


 
hehe yes, i *live* in stilettos!  they're my fave!  i feel super awkward w/o them, i totally walk around on tiptoes in my apartment even!


----------



## lvpiggy

beige fabric NPs! we went to a bbq today!    there was drama tho . . .   hmmm maybe the shoes were just too cute!  darn these attention getting CLs!


----------



## legaldiva

It's been a long time since I've contributed pics to this thread ... last night I took my friend out for dinner.  I actually didn't end up wearing the simples (we're having lots of rain lately at weird times--it's not even the rainy season for another month or two, but my garden is thrilled), but I had to take pics anyway.

Excuse the ratty clothes--I only brought clothes I'd be willing to throw out when I move back to civilization.  Without further ado--CLs from Africa!

H&M v-neck, bell sleeved black sweater;
bebe Dark green cargo pants;
Python simples.


----------



## babypie

Legaldiva those pythons look so so pretty on you


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks _*babypie*_!  Whenever I put them on, I walk around the house hunched over gazing at them.  It's a miracle I haven't walked into a wall yet!


----------



## fmd914

legal - you may throw out the clothes, but I know the python simples will make the journey back!!!!


----------



## wantmore

toiletduck said:


> *wantmore:* I love all your outfits...you look fabulous, as always!


Thanks!

*lvpiggy* - love the shoes and the Chanel.

*legaldiva* - I was not into pythons, but everytime I see these on you ladies, they call my name louder and louder each time, LOL! They are TDF!


----------



## danicky

*lvpiggy*  lovely outfit. Love the E/W flap!!!


----------



## danicky

*legaldiva*  love your pythons. Great outfit.


----------



## peppers90

Legal~  i  the pythons!! They look great on you- CONGRATS~ hope you had a nice dinner


----------



## natassha68

legal - those look super woww zee  ... enjoy them !


----------



## hlfinn

legal- love the whole outfit! the pythons look AMAZING on you!


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> beige fabric NPs! we went to a bbq today!  there was drama tho . . .  hmmm maybe the shoes were just too cute! darn these attention getting CLs!


Probably drama from everyone jealous of your CLs and that outfit!  



legaldiva said:


> It's been a long time since I've contributed pics to this thread ... last night I took my friend out for dinner. I actually didn't end up wearing the simples (we're having lots of rain lately at weird times--it's not even the rainy season for another month or two, but my garden is thrilled), but I had to take pics anyway.
> 
> Excuse the ratty clothes--I only brought clothes I'd be willing to throw out when I move back to civilization. Without further ado--CLs from Africa!
> 
> H&M v-neck, bell sleeved black sweater;
> bebe Dark green cargo pants;
> Python simples.


 

The pythons make the outfit really cute, ratty clothes or not.


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments!  The python is really knock out on such a classic style.  

We had a great dinner--national food: fish spris & gored gored (beef cubes seared in butter and berbere, a red pepper spice) with LOTS of injera.  YUM.


----------



## babypie

*LegalDiva*, where in Africa are you?  It sounds so interesting in your posts!


----------



## fmd914

I haven't posted here before (although I wanted to post an outfit a couple of weeks ago with my purple Rolandos - I was just too lazy to take a pic). I was taking pics of some new purchases and decided - hey you wore your roccia python simples today (first time - yeah!)- take a pic of you wearing them! So here goes....was so late for work this morning, through on the first thing I found!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Love your outfit, *fmd914*! The pythons are TDF!


----------



## surlygirl

Wow, *fmd*! Wish I could throw together outfits like that! You look great. Love the python simples.


----------



## danicky

*fmd914*  nice outfit.


----------



## peppers90

fmd~  that outfit matches PERFECT with the python simples; now where's that TDF python bag of yours????


----------



## angelie

all of u are dressed so well u look amazing. All of u wear ur cls just so well.


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## Zophie

fmd914 said:


> I haven't posted here before (although I wanted to post an outfit a couple of weeks ago with my purple Rolandos - I was just too lazy to take a pic). I was taking pics of some new purchases and decided - hey you wore your roccia python simples today (first time - yeah!)- take a pic of you wearing them! So here goes....was so late for work this morning, through on the first thing I found!
> 
> View attachment 408774


 
very pretty!  The outfit looks great with the pythons.


----------



## fashionispoison

here's another birthday outfit. i finally wore my black patent pigalles!


----------



## wantmore

*fmd* - Your outfit is very well put together. TDF Simple Python!

*fashion* - You look cute in both pictures! What are these shoes, NP Gold Kid with Gold tip/heel? Do you have a close up pictures of these shoes? I think I need them, LOL!


fashionispoison said:


>


----------



## fashionispoison

thanks wantmore! here's the pic =) they're the nappa VP


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*fashionispoison* and *fmd914*, you both look lovely


----------



## Noegirl05

*fashionispoison~ Love that green dress!!! You look gorgeous!*


----------



## Shasta

*FahionPoison-  You are stunning!  Great outfits!*


----------



## ashakes

legal, fmd, and fashion, you ALL look amazing.  It looks like you had an amazing time fashion. Happy Birthday again!


----------



## hlfinn

oooh fmd! love the outfit!! it's look so chic but comfy! and oh those pythons. i so need those.

fashion you look adorable!

ok so today is a day of debuts.  i don't have a pic yet but i'm debuting, in honor of spring, my lv damier azur speedy 30 (had it for a year! and never wore it) and (even though I wore them once with my family this is my first time wearing them to the office) my camel mias with a white v neck tee from jcrew and denim skirt (i forget who made it- paper denim and cloth maybe?) that i haven't worn in years.  i also got a new navy quilted jacket from burberry yesterday that i'm wearing too (i actually got it for christmas but with the weather i hadn't worn it and the wl made it too big so luckily they let me exchange it for a size down).  

whoo... that was a story and a half huh? lol.  anyway i'll take a pic later.


----------



## legaldiva

_*fashion*_--you look gorgeous and happy!  And the shoes ain't so shabby either!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pwecious_323

*fashionispoison - you look so cute in here and in the green dress. could you please tell me where did u get this cute white blouse and belt?? the whole outfit with the CL looks fab!!*




fashionispoison said:


> here's another birthday outfit. i finally wore my black patent pigalles!


----------



## LavenderIce

legal--love your outfit!  fmd--the python simples look lovely on you.  You have both given me fresh ideas about what to wear mine with!

fashionispoison--You are put together very well and by looking at your bday picture, you look like you are at a room in The Palazzo!  I can see the reflection of Treasure Island behind you.  I don't mean to sound stalker crazy, but I have an eye for detail and I am a big Vegas aficionado.


----------



## angelie

fmd- u look so classy i love it!

fashionispoison- love ur outfits very nice.


----------



## angelie

legal- u always look amazing

lvpiggy- love it! very summery!


----------



## fashionispoison

thank you *deelovely, nor, shasta, angelie, and legal!!*

Ashakes yesss I had a lot of fun!! But agh ian so paying back for it now! I might have caught a cold! 

Hlfinn let's see the pic!!

Pwecious I got the top from urban outfitters 2 years ago and found it stashed in my closet just the night before I left! The skirt is h&m and the belt balenciaga :tup check out my blog!

Lavender LOL not creepy at all! I live paying close attention to detail as well  that wasactually the newly remodeledside if the Venetian so the interior looks just like the palazzo. Ive statedthere the last 3 times I went to vegas, I should really change it up! Ohhh excuse the boy shoes please!

I had a blast in vegas, I thought I'd see a lot of CLs in action but surprisingly I didnt. Ohh the kardashians were at the Venetian too so their shoes were the only hot ones i saw


----------



## Kamilla850

My outfit today, I snapped this photo at Saks this afternoon:
DVF wrap dress
Burberry shawl
Chanel patent leather tote 
Python roccia Simple Pump - my favorite shoes


----------



## babypie

fmd914 said:


> I haven't posted here before (although I wanted to post an outfit a couple of weeks ago with my purple Rolandos - I was just too lazy to take a pic). I was taking pics of some new purchases and decided - hey you wore your roccia python simples today (first time - yeah!)- take a pic of you wearing them! So here goes....was so late for work this morning, through on the first thing I found!
> 
> View attachment 408774


 
You look fantastic!  So coordinated and chic.  I think I'm going to get myself an outfit with those colors, may I ask where you got those pants?  They look so well cut.


----------



## babypie

*fashionispoison* you look great in both pics but the green dress with canvas NP looks gorgouse! Happy birthday


----------



## babypie

Kamilla you are such a headturner


----------



## *Lo

Kamilla you look great!! Sooo chic


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kamilla, LOVE the outfit and Chanel!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Kamilla-looking great!!!


----------



## danicky

*fashionispoison*  great outfits!!

*Kamilla850*  thoese pythons are gorgeous on you.


----------



## surlygirl

Kamilla - You look fabulous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*kam*,fab from head to CL


----------



## angelie

Kamilla- girl u look FAB!!!!! love ur taste


----------



## Stinas

Fmd - Love the browns!  Looking good!
Fashion - I loveee both outfits!  You all look great!


----------



## dknigh21

Kamilla - You look great. The color of your dress is just beautiful.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies, your comments are very nice.  It was such a beautiful day today so I was finally able to go bare legged with my CLs.  I am so glad that the weather is getting nice hear so I can start wearing VPs and other peep toes.

Fashion - looks like you had a wonderful birthday.  You look fabulous.


----------



## natassha68

Kamilla850 said:


> My outfit today, I snapped this photo at Saks this afternoon:
> DVF wrap dress
> Burberry shawl
> Chanel patent leather tote
> Python roccia Simple Pump - my favorite shoes



Look at you !!..... one word, Fabulous!!


----------



## fmd914

Stinas, surlygirl, danicky, wantmore, DeeDee, Ashakes, hlfinn, LavenderIce, angeliem My Purse Addiction, Zophie - THANK YOU!  Confidence booster!!!!!

the pants are Dolce and Gabanna from last season - very comfortable and easy to wear!

Peppers - Can you believe that I did not carry my bag?  I didn't want to be too "showy" at work.

Fashion - you look great!  Love your b-day outfits.  Glad you had a fab time.

Kamilla - You look so chic!!!


----------



## peppers90

FMD~ I agree; that bag and the matching pythons might be at little OTT for work~  BUT someday, *please* post a mod pic with both!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla - Your always soo glam!  You look amazing!  Love the pythons.


----------



## madamelizaking

fashionispoison said:


> here's another birthday outfit. i finally wore my black patent pigalles!



HOT!! I want those shoes NOW lol. Did you stay at the Venetian?


----------



## purly

I found a tweed suit with trim that matches the sort of burgandy color of my scalloped edged Loubs.


----------



## LavenderIce

great outfits kamilla and purly!


----------



## purly

LavenderIce said:


> great outfits kamilla and purly!



Thanks


----------



## Zophie

purly said:


> I found a tweed suit with trim that matches the sort of burgandy color of my scalloped edged Loubs.


 
Beautiful outfit.  I love the suit!  Where did you get it?


----------



## purly

Zophie said:


> Beautiful outfit.  I love the suit!  Where did you get it?



Here's the link:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?cmCat=search&itemId=prod49170002

^^ It's a great suit for the price, but it looks like only size 12 is left.


----------



## legaldiva

_*Kamilla*_--you always look so classy; you're the queen of shawls & ponchos!  The python really does add zing to an outfit.

_*Purly*_--gorgeous!  I love the way the flap and CLs compliment each other!


----------



## surlygirl

fashionispoison - Love both of your birthday outfits! That green dress looks amazing on you. Happy belated birthday! 

purly - You look so chic. Love the the contrasts in texture with the tweed suit and the quilted bag. The scalloped pumps look fantastic on you!


----------



## JRed

i've been overseas for the last six weeks and have had no tpf.  it's great to come home to this thread.  love it! ladies, you all look fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*purly*,you look so polished...the Chanel and CLs are like the icing on a beautiful cake...I love tweed


----------



## danicky

*purly*  love your outfit. Very well put together. Love your Chanel as well!!


----------



## purly

Wow thanks everyone! And here I was debating the suit because tweed is so "old lady" lol.

Guess I should suck it up since I'll be an old lady myself some day!


----------



## gingerfarm

Purly, nope, not old lady at all.  It's classy!


----------



## gemruby41

I love the suit *purly*!!  Is tweed heavy? I was thinking of getting that suit, but I'm concerned of the warm weather here.


----------



## Stinas

Purly - you look great!  Perfect match to the suit!


----------



## gemruby41

Decided to wear my python Fontanete today.


----------



## surlygirl

Wow, gem! Those look great on you. Love the jeans, too. Do you mind if I ask which brand they are? The leg of the jeans are the perfect width. Everything works together perfectly - the bag, the jeans, the SHOES!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Gem you look great! LOVE the shoes!


----------



## danicky

*gemruby41*  you look great. Love your outfit.


----------



## gemruby41

surlygirl said:


> Wow, gem! Those look great on you. Love the jeans, too. *Do you mind if I ask which brand they are?* The leg of the jeans are the perfect width. Everything works together perfectly - the bag, the jeans, the SHOES!


Thanks *surlygirl, My Purse Addiction, & danicky*. The jeans are from Gap. It's the long & leans style.


----------



## Kamilla850

Purly - you look great, that Chanel adds a great pop of color to your outfit.  Looking good!

Gemruby - I love the way the python fontanete looks with the jeans, you look great.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ooooo,*gem*,they look so good with the jeans


----------



## purly

gemruby41 said:


> I love the suit *purly*!!  Is tweed heavy? I was thinking of getting that suit, but I'm concerned of the warm weather here.



Tweed is pretty warm. It's definitely a cool weather suit.


----------



## angelie

gemruby u look hot love the outfit

purly u look so classy very professional with a sexy twist


----------



## legaldiva

_*Gem*_--you look incredible!  I never would have thought to pair the neutrals with the red Balenciaga, but I just absolutely  it!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Hey Gem, I was just going to say that I love your Bal too!  Red Bal and red soles, what a great combo!!!


----------



## cjy

Gemruby!!!!!! Wow they look FAB on you!!! Thanks for sharing! You always look so chic!!!!


----------



## Zophie

purly said:


> Wow thanks everyone! And here I was debating the suit because tweed is so "old lady" lol.
> 
> Guess I should suck it up since I'll be an old lady myself some day!


 
Nah, not old lady at all.  I love that suit!  I looked on the link and yep, size 12 is the only size left.  



gemruby41 said:


> Decided to wear my python Fontanete today.


 

Great outfit.  Those shoes were made for you!


----------



## peppers90

Gem~ love the fonts and the bal~ lookin' good!  How hot is it there now?


----------



## Stinas

Gem - Those are sooo great!  Looking good!


----------



## azure418

Cute outfit Gem!! Those python's are hot!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies for your kind compliments.  *Peppers*, it's in the 80's in Miami.


----------



## ikaesmallz

CL anthracite simples
Club Monaco black tank
Abercrombie little grey sweater
Banana Republic Black Pants
Balenciaga Bag


----------



## ikaesmallz

CL black patent decolette zeppas
Abercrombie top
H&M Black skinny pants
Balenciaga envelope clutch


----------



## danicky

*ikaesmallz*  very pretty outfits!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

ikae--I love all the pieces of your outfits!  Simple, yet put together well so that everything goes together with the CLs and the Bals.

gem--you too!  Your entire outfit is very well put together.  I wish I could look like you ladies!


----------



## ahayward

Anthropologie top, vintage school girl skirt, Wolford tights, CL No Prive slingbacks, Balenciaga Part-Time


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thanks for your wonderful comments *danicky* and *lavender* 

Oh and *lavender*, the reason why I love threads like these is because you can get ideas on putting outfits together


----------



## natassha68

Gem -  the python Fonts.. love the way you have the jeans low on them, they look super sexy !!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Everyone's outfits are great!


----------



## gemruby41

ikaesmallz said:


> CL black patent decolette zeppas
> Abercrombie top
> H&M Black skinny pants
> Balenciaga envelope clutch


 


ikaesmallz said:


> CL anthracite simples
> Club Monaco black tank
> Abercrombie little grey sweater
> Banana Republic Black Pants
> Balenciaga Bag


You look awesome!! I love bothe outfits with the Bbags.


ahayward said:


> Anthropologie top, vintage school girl skirt, Wolford tights, CL No Prive slingbacks, Balenciaga Part-Time


 Your skirt is so cute!


----------



## Butterfly*

Love your outfits, ladies!  



I have yet to post an outfit...but here's some eye candy:

Leopard VP


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ikae* and *aha*, looking good,ladies


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Madame*_ - You looked gorgeous on your wedding day!   Congrats!!!


----------



## Stinas

*ikaesmallz* - GREAT outfits!! Love them both!!!


----------



## danicky

*Butterfly**  very pretty. 

*ikaesmallz*  nice outfits.


----------



## hlfinn

ikae- LOVE the outfits. omg those anthracite simples are PERFECTION!

aha- so cute! love it!


----------



## gingerfarm

I LOVE this outfit!  You're very chic. 



ikaesmallz said:


> CL anthracite simples
> Club Monaco black tank
> Abercrombie little grey sweater
> Banana Republic Black Pants
> Balenciaga Bag


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wow! I've just perused about 30 pages of this thread for the first time...



*You are all so beautiful!!!!!*


----------



## ikaesmallz

Thanks you guys, you're all so sweet


----------



## KathyD

My first pair of CL's! These are the Decolletes in black patent. Skirt I bought in Paris (you can barely see, but it has black net peeking at the hem) & jacket is Cache.


----------



## LavenderIce

KathyD & ahayward--you ladies look so pretty!

Kath--I love your skirt!


----------



## RRSC

kathyD: I love your outfit especially your skirt! Very chic!


----------



## lvpiggy

KathyD said:


> My first pair of CL's! These are the Decolletes in black patent. Skirt I bought in Paris (you can barely see, but it has black net peeking at the hem) & jacket is Cache.


 hot!!!!!   you totally made me want the decolletes now!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

gemruby41 said:


> Decided to wear my python Fontanete today.


 i *love* this look!  i always wear my pythons for parties, but i'm totally inspired to try them with casual wear now!


----------



## KathyD

Thanks LavenderIce, RRSC, & LVpiggy!


----------



## dknigh21

KathyD - Great outfit!


----------



## gemruby41

I love the outfit KathyD!!! That's a very pretty skirt.


----------



## archygirl

KathyD said:


> My first pair of CL's! These are the Decolletes in black patent. Skirt I bought in Paris (you can barely see, but it has black net peeking at the hem) & jacket is Cache.




GREAT outfit!!!


----------



## purly

KathyD said:


> My first pair of CL's! These are the Decolletes in black patent. Skirt I bought in Paris (you can barely see, but it has black net peeking at the hem) & jacket is Cache.



Very cute. I love the skirt.


----------



## aira108

My outfit for a friend's daughter's baptism...excuse the dirty mirror!  
CL Black kid simples in 70mm
Purple top, don't know the brand, but it's from Macy's junior dept.
Black Express slacks
Chanel black east west flap in black caviar


----------



## danicky

*KathyD*  I love your outfit. Congrats on the Decolletes. 

*aira108*  very pretty.


----------



## ikaesmallz

Super cute outfit *KathyD*!!


----------



## gingerfarm

KathyD said:


> My first pair of CL's! These are the Decolletes in black patent. Skirt I bought in Paris (you can barely see, but it has black net peeking at the hem) & jacket is Cache.


 
This outfit is so pretty.


----------



## KathyD

so much to: dknigh21, gemruby41, archygirl, purly, danicky, ikaesmall2, gingerfarm, Lavenderice, RRSC, & lvpiggy! You are too kind.  I can't wait to post my nude yoyo's when I get dressed up again.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Great outfit *Aira*! I adore your Chanel flap (and of course your shoes!)


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*kathyd*...tres chic
*Aira*...chanel and CL together...awesome combo


----------



## ashakes

You ladies look fantastic.  GORGEOUS!


----------



## gemruby41

*aira108*, that's a great outfit to wear to a baptism.  You look amazing!


----------



## Kamilla850

I usually wear sneakers and sweats on Saturdays when I'm running errands but since the Pope is in town, I decided against slumming it.  I snapped this picture at Barneys on Saturday, I really have to stop taking photos in dept stores because although I try to be discreet, SAs must think I'm crazy.  
I'm wearing a Zac Posen top, Ralph Lauren skirt, LV Olympe and nude patent VPs with burgundy tip.


----------



## Kamilla850

Kathy - you look adorable in that outfit.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fab Kamilla!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Kathyd*_ - Cute skirt!...and of course the shoes...

_* Aira*_ - Adorable!

_* Kamilla*_ - You got the Nude/Burg VP, as well as the Nude/Red?!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies.  

Butterfly - :shame: yes and nude with gold tip.  I can't resist nude CLs.


----------



## musicalprincess

KathyD - thoes shoes are just the cherry topping of that outfit!!

(also - how stunning is your furniture?!?! It's so beautiful and chic)

x


----------



## cjy

Looking good Kamilla!!! As always!


----------



## danicky

*Kamilla850*  you look fab. Such a pretty spring outfit!!!


----------



## peppers90

*KathyD~*  great outfit~ I like how the jacket hits right at your waist; very nice!

*Kam*~  lookin' good as always- spring is in the air


----------



## Butterfly*

Kamilla850 said:


> Butterfly - :shame: yes and nude with gold tip.  I can't resist nude CLs.


You aren't kidding... let's not forget to mention your _*two* _pairs of Yoyos.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*kam*,love how they seem to make the skirt just pop.


----------



## JRed

you always have fab outfits, kamilla.  i love your skirt!


----------



## Zophie

KathyD said:


> My first pair of CL's! These are the Decolletes in black patent. Skirt I bought in Paris (you can barely see, but it has black net peeking at the hem) & jacket is Cache.


 

That's one hot outfit.  I love it!  And I really like your furniture too.


----------



## fashionispoison

kathy you look hot!
kamilla the pattern on your skirt is beautiful


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla - Looking sassy as usual!  I love those VP's!


----------



## natassha68

Butterfly - Gorgeous combo .... Kam - Love the whole look !!! ... Kathy - you look amazing


----------



## xboobielicousx

Kathy - i love that outfit!! you look great!


----------



## can008

My birthday dinner outfit last saturday:
Chloe dress and blue karey VP.


----------



## Noegirl05

^ You look stunning!


----------



## MKWMDA

can008 said:


> My birthday dinner outfit last saturday:
> Chloe dress and blue karey VP.



That dress is gorgeous! The blue karey and the navy dress look so good together! Where did you find that dress? I am just in love with it!


----------



## fmd914

can - love that dress! It is so elegant and flirty!!!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Happy Birthday *can008*...you look great!!


----------



## Kamilla850

can - you look so pretty, I hope you had a nice birthday.

Thanks ladies for your nice comments


----------



## danicky

*can008*  beautiful outfit.


----------



## sw33p3a

Happy Birthday Can! Navy with a hint of red, gorgeous!


----------



## Stinas

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Can!!!!!!!!!!
You look great!


----------



## gemruby41

*can008*, you are looking lovely!!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Can*_ - Happy Belated Birthday!  You're Kareys look awesome!


----------



## KathyD

Kamilla - Love the skirt, bag, & shoes! I'm an LV lover too!  I think at last count 14. 

Aira - Sharp outfit. I'm crazy about the e/w flap. I'm also crazy about Chanel flaps. Below is the same outfit with my black jumbo flap with silver h/w. 

Can - What can I say? You look hot! 

Thanks again to everyone for your comments about the shoes, outfit, & bedroom. You made my day.


----------



## JRed

can, you looked gorgeous!  hope you had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## peppers90

Can~  happy birthday!  you look great~~


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

aawww you look so sweet,*can*
love it all,*KathyD*


----------



## aira108

can - Happy birthday!  I love your outfit!

KathyD - I love your jumbo and your skirt, tres chic!  And of course I love your CLs!


----------



## can008

Noegirl05 said:


> ^ You look stunning!


Thanks *Noegirl05*. Btw, have you seen the modelling pic of the helmut? I think you asked for it last time?
If you haven't, here it is:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-271.html#post5985527




MKWMDA said:


> That dress is gorgeous! The blue karey and the navy dress look so good together! Where did you find that dress? I am just in love with it!



Thanks, *MKWMDA*! My mum bought me the dress, not sure where she gets it from maybe Singapore or Hongkong?? It's Chloe but may have been last season or even the season before... Let me see if I can dig more info and will pass it to you if I can.
It is a very beautiful dress, flowy, flirty but easy to wear too (comfy).



danicky said:


> *can008*  beautiful outfit.


Thank you, *danicky*!



sw33p3a said:


> Happy Birthday Can! Navy with a hint of red, gorgeous!


Thankyou, *sw33p3a*! And Yes! Glad you agree!! 



Stinas said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Can!!!!!!!!!!
> You look great!


Thank you, happy birthday to you too *Stinas*. I love your yellow joli!


----------



## can008

gemruby41 said:


> *can008*, you are looking lovely!!





Butterfly* said:


> _*Can*_ - Happy Belated Birthday!  You're Kareys look awesome!





JRed said:


> can, you looked gorgeous!  hope you had a wonderful birthday.





KathyD said:


> Can - What can I say? You look hot!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for your comments about the shoes, outfit, & bedroom. You made my day.





peppers90 said:


> Can~  happy birthday!  you look great~~



Thank you *gemruby, Butterfly*, J-Red, KathyD *and *peppers90* for the birthday wishes and compliments. I haven't gone out much these days and I did try to look extra special. 
Thank you ladies, for always being nice and supportive...


----------



## can008

fmd914 said:


> can - love that dress! It is so elegant and flirty!!!!





PurseEnthusiast said:


> Happy Birthday *can008*...you look great!!





Kamilla850 said:


> can - you look so pretty, I hope you had a nice birthday.





aira108 said:


> can - Happy birthday!  I love your outfit!




Thank you *fmd914, PurseEnthusiast, Kamilla850 and aira108* for the birthdays wishes, compliments and approvals to my outfit! I love you, ladies!!! Always very nice and supportive.


----------



## can008

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> aawww you look so sweet,*can*
> love it all,*KathyD*


Aww....thank you....


----------



## Edrine

can008 said:


> My birthday dinner outfit last saturday:
> Chloe dress and blue karey VP.


 
i love your outfit dearie..happy b'day!


----------



## Edrine

dinner/formal on a recent vacation:shame:


----------



## can008

Thank you, *Edrine*!! And look at you!!! You look dashing in that outfit. =D


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous, *Edrine* & *Can008*!


----------



## lvpiggy

Edrine said:


> dinner/formal on a recent vacation:shame:


 
love it!  so classy   are you on a cruise?


----------



## lvpiggy

finally got to wear my orange graffiti pigalles!






ps this was the louboutin shopping outfit!


----------



## lvpiggy

wore the wine rolandos to work yesterday too!! hmmm . . . should i wear the vp's today?


----------



## aira108

lvpiggy - Very cute outfit!  I'm in love with your wine rolandos!!


----------



## gemruby41

Lvpiggy, great outfits!


----------



## Edrine

LV- love your outfits!and yes it was on a cruise

thanks can008 .jet.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Edrine*,you look lovely
*LV*,very nice outfits


----------



## Butterfly*

Here' some more eye candy..

I have since let the matte gold flap go, but I just wanted to share how beautiful the blings and the bag played off each other:


----------



## danicky

*Edrine*  very classy.

*lvpiggy*  love your outfits.


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Edrine*_ - Love that red peeking out!

_*lvpiggy*_ - Cute!


----------



## danicky

*Butterfly**  very nice. Perfect combination.


----------



## Edrine

Butterfly* said:


> Here' some more eye candy..
> 
> I have since let the matte gold flap go, but I just wanted to share how beautiful the blings and the bag played off each other:


 

gorgeous butterfly!!


----------



## Edrine

thank you butterfly, danicky and deedee


----------



## *Lo

OMG Butterfly what color is your chanel?  Ive never seen that before its TDF~


----------



## archygirl

This is the first time I am posting in this thread, but thought it fun to add my outfit to the collection. 
Here is what I wore today to work:
Prada Jacket
Sutton Studio sweater
Ralph Lauren Skirt
CL patent wedge, w/pony hair and bow (Lova?)


----------



## Stinas

*Butterfly**  - LOVE all of it!
*archygirl*  - You look very nice!


----------



## javaboo

*Butterfly*: I love the bling bling, where did you find them?


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> *Butterfly**  - LOVE all of it!
> *archygirl*  - You look very nice!



THANKS!


----------



## Kamilla850

Butterfly - that combo is just gorgeous, I love the bling blings!


----------



## keya

Butterfly ~ That is sooo pretty!


----------



## danicky

*archygirl*  lovely outfit!


----------



## Butterfly*

*Thank you:*
_*
Danicky, Edrine, Lo, Stinas, Javaboo, Kamilla *and* Keya!*_ 

_* 

Java*_ - I got the silver Blings for $800!! on *bay! 

*Lo* - The color of the flap is called 'matte gold'. 

_*Archygirl*_ - Lovely!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *Danicky* and *Butterfly*. I will be posting another outfit tomorrow, wearing my new Black patent decolletes to work. Something a little less conservative, I think!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*butterfly*...my eyes...the metallic together...speechless
*archygirl*,you looks darling...great first pic


----------



## wantmore

I'm running behind on my commentaries on this thread......

Looking very lovely ladies! Keep it up with posting your pictures !


----------



## wantmore

This was from last week, when I accompanied my sister to take care of some "business."

Sorry for the disheveled look since it was taken after a very long day.
Ann Taylor Loft suit (my 1st ever pant suit, b/c it's the 1st that fit me :shame
Black Theory S/L shirt
Simples 85 in Black Kid (wore it for 13 hours straight that day!!!)












After 3x-4x of wear, the PlastiDip hasn't peeled for me....IDK why, but I'm glad.


----------



## Zophie

great outfit, wantmore!


----------



## wantmore

Thanks *Zophie*! Buying my 1st pant suits was inspired by, none other than, YOU ! I was so happy that I finally found pant suits that actually fit me, that I ended up with 4 pant suits ush:.


----------



## legaldiva

_*wantmore*_--great suit!  I'm plastidipping ALL my CLs as soon as I get home.

I found another outfit--excuse the pudge around my middle.  I'm as amazed as you are that I buttoned these jeans up!   Hence, the weight loss ticker (LOL).

From late Dec. 2007; drinks with BF during a visit home: 
- RL black cashmere turtleneck sweater; 
- Rock & Republic by VB Stockholm straight leg jeans; 
- Turtle patent decolettes. 
- Silver jewelry (I'd do this over with gold, though, considering the depth of the turtle patent shoes ... I think I wore silver jewelry 'cause I had my Chanel Timeless clutch that night.)


----------



## xboobielicousx

butterfly - what a gorgeous combo! love the bling blings!

wantmore - nice suit! arent the simples so comfy  wow...the plastidip really works!!!

legaldiva - you look great! i don't see any pudge!  if that is pudge, i am scared what you'd call my midsection lol    congrats on the weight loss!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Legaldiva I love those jeans! And the tortoise dec's are


----------



## gemruby41

wantmore-you look amazing!! I love the pantsuit. 

legal-you look great!! I don't see a pudge, I wish I had your figure.


----------



## LavenderIce

wm--love the pantsuit!  Fits you perfectly!  Now I wish I had one.  Going to AT Loft will be next on my list.

legaldiva--you look fantastic!  The tortoise Decollettes are simply fabulous.  I am a tortoise shell fan.  Pudge, what pudge?  If that's what you call pudge, then I want to be pudgy like that.


----------



## Stinas

wantmore  - LOVE your pant suit!  My plasti-Dip peeled off before I even wore them!  Glad to see it worked for some people.  You must walk on air lol
legaldiva - Ahhh...Those Decolletes are TDF.


----------



## danicky

*wantmore*  great outfit. Very polished!!!

*legaldiva*  love your outfit!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Wantmore*_ - Wow, that plastidip works pretty well! 
You look great!!

_*legaldiva*_ - Glad you were able to see your Bf, not to mention, you looked great that day!

_*xboobieliciousx*_ - Thank You!


----------



## wantmore

*legaldiva* - Honestly, what pudge ? You look so slim! Nice outfit and I love the tortoise.

*legaldiva*, *xboobie*, *Butterfly*,* Stinas* - Thanks for the compliments :shame:! 
Some people's PlastiDip peeled off after 1x-2x of wear. I think I'm the odd one. 

*gemruby*, *danicky* - Thanks! Although I wished I wore more accessories, but the shine on the suit limited me. Ended up with a simple get-up.

*Lavender* - Thanks! Eventhough I have nowhere to wear the suits, I just had to get me some :shame:, since they fit so well. I didn't even need to alter the length .


----------



## peppers90

*Wantmore~* that pantsuit looks great on you...I love the black and grey combo-very nice!!

*Legal*~  lookin' good in those R&R jeans~~


----------



## catcat

I had to do a lot of catching up going thru all the great pics, I just love the in action pics they always make me want to add more!


----------



## Missrocks

Butterfly* said:


> Here' some more eye candy..
> 
> I have since let the matte gold flap go, but I just wanted to share how beautiful the blings and the bag played off each other:


 


I would REALLY love to see modeling pic of these!


----------



## Missrocks

Since I'm over here, I'll post a pic of my latest CL outfit, for a going-away party last night.


----------



## Stinas

Missrocks - you look great!  Hope you had fun!


----------



## Stinas

Here is a bad cell pic of my birthday outfit.


----------



## Zophie

wantmore said:


> Thanks *Zophie*! Buying my 1st pant suits was inspired by, none other than, YOU ! I was so happy that I finally found pant suits that actually fit me, that I ended up with 4 pant suits ush:.


 
Cool!  I'm so glad I'm an inspiration!  I can't wait to see more of your pants suits.



legaldiva said:


> _*wantmore*_--great suit! I'm plastidipping ALL my CLs as soon as I get home.
> 
> I found another outfit--excuse the pudge around my middle. I'm as amazed as you are that I buttoned these jeans up! Hence, the weight loss ticker (LOL).
> 
> From late Dec. 2007; drinks with BF during a visit home:
> - RL black cashmere turtleneck sweater;
> - Rock & Republic by VB Stockholm straight leg jeans;
> - Turtle patent decolettes.
> - Silver jewelry (I'd do this over with gold, though, considering the depth of the turtle patent shoes ... I think I wore silver jewelry 'cause I had my Chanel Timeless clutch that night.)


 
Love your outfit, legaldiva.  I'm still looking for the "pudge" though.


----------



## danicky

*Missrocks*  very nice outfit!

*Stinas*  beautiful outfit. LOL, it looked even better in person!!!!


----------



## Missrocks

*Stinas~* Thanks! You look great too! Making me want a pair of yellow Joli's...


----------



## legaldiva

_*boobie*_, _*MKWMDA*_, _*gem*_, _*lav-ice*_, _*stinas*_, _*dana*_, _*butterfly*_, _*wantmore*_, _*peppers*_ & _*zophie*_--THANK YOU!!  All your lovely comments made my day!

(My pudge comment was because those jeans, I remember well, were way too tight, so my hands are hiding the slight muffin top effect ... !!  I loved VB's whole collaboration with R&R, although I'm interested in checking out the new dVb denim line ... any reviews?)

_*Missrocks*_--what style are those?  Black patent, right--but yoyos or very prive?  Looks sharp with the Murakami pochette!

_*Stinas*_--totally glamorous as usual!!


----------



## LavenderIce

MissRocks--the black/black VPs work really well with your outfit.  Makes it easy to pull off the multicolor LV and the dress.

Stinas--I love your sassy top!  I think it makes you look like a Greek Spanish Seniorita!  All you need is a red rose tucked behind your ear!


----------



## jobaker

Birthday dinner.  Formerly taupe now purple Rolandos.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Gorgeous outfit! Love the dress, and of course the Rolandos!!!


----------



## Missrocks

*~Legaldiva*- They are VP's. Thanks for the compliments!
*~Lavenderice*- Thanks! I don't use this pouchette very often, and I thought it went pretty well.


----------



## jobaker

Thanks, My Purse Addiction.


----------



## danicky

*jobaker*  very pretty outfit!!


----------



## Butterfly*

Missrocks said:


> I would REALLY love to see modeling pic of these!


 Sorry, but I no longer have that bag. It was heartbreaking to let it go...but I needed to fund another bag purchase!  Hope you had a fun time..you looked great!

_*

Stinas*_ - I see you've purchased some new make-up...I have those boxes all around my room, lol. You looked great! I'm surprised you didn't wear a pair of helmuts, but I guess it's only fitting that you wear something brand new!

_*jobaker*_ - love those 'purple' rolandos...I'm still shocked!


----------



## peppers90

JObaker~  WOWZA those Rolandos are Hottttt!!  Great outfit


----------



## sara999

jo you look gorgeous!


----------



## wantmore

*peppers* - Thanks!

*Missrocks* - I love the EB dress.

*Stinas* - I like the all black and the pop of yellow.

*jobaker* - The Purple dye turned out well.

*Butterfly *- GORGEOUS combo and the Blings are TDF!!! O/T but did your Chanel shoulder strap make squeeking sounds? Mine is doing that and it's annoying the crap out of me!


----------



## Stinas

jobaker - You look great!  Did you dye the Rolandos??


LavenderIce said:


> Stinas--I love your sassy top!  I think it makes you look like a Greek Spanish Seniorita!  All you need is a red rose tucked behind your ear!


LOL. ..thats what I was calling myself all night lol


danicky said:


> *Missrocks*  very nice outfit!
> 
> *Stinas*  beautiful outfit. LOL, it looked even better in person!!!!


LOL


Butterfly* said:


> Stinas[/B][/I] - I see you've purchased some new make-up...I have those boxes all around my room, lol. You looked great! I'm surprised you didn't wear a pair of helmuts, but I guess it's only fitting that you wear something brand new!


I would have if I didnt buy the Jolis


wantmore said:


> *Stinas* - I like the all black and the pop of yellow.


Thank you!


----------



## Edrine

Missrocks said:


> Since I'm over here, I'll post a pic of my latest CL outfit, for a going-away party last night.


 
i sooo love your outfit!!!



Stinas said:


> Here is a bad cell pic of my birthday outfit.


 
happy b-day girlie!!your sassy top looks even more gorgeous w/your yellow joli's!



jobaker said:


> Birthday dinner. Formerly taupe now purple Rolandos.


 

purple rolandos..OMG..wow!!


----------



## cjy

Jobaker you look beautiful and I LOVE LOVE LOVE your dress!


----------



## hlfinn

oooh stinas- love the birthday outfit! you remind me of sandy in grease. which is a good thing. to me. LOL.

jobaker- you look amazing. love the shoes and the best part is that you look so happy! you have such a great smile!

missrocks- adorable dress and the shoes look awesome!


----------



## cjy

You are so right!! It does!! Sandy!!! But the pants are not as tight!! he he!!


----------



## hlfinn

all we need is stinas saying 'tell me about it, stud' and we're set. lol.  but yes, pants are DEF not as tight. or shiny. lol


----------



## Stinas

cjy said:


> You are so right!! It does!! Sandy!!! But the pants are not as tight!! he he!!


 


hlfinn said:


> all we need is stinas saying 'tell me about it, stud' and we're set. lol. but yes, pants are DEF not as tight. or shiny. lol


LOL  You guys are too funny!  I LOVE her BTW!  My ass would not look that nice in those pants lol  Its like putting J-Lo plus some in those pants lol...not too pretty IMO haha


----------



## Kamilla850

Jobaker - you look fabulous!  The color of your Rolandos is TDF, so you had the taupe satin dyed purple, it looks like it came out perfect.  I would love to see close ups.

Stinas - so cute!  You do look just like Sandy in that outfit.


----------



## lvpiggy

wantmore said:


> This was from last week, when I accompanied my sister to take care of some "business."
> 
> Sorry for the disheveled look since it was taken after a very long day.
> Ann Taylor Loft suit (my 1st ever pant suit, b/c it's the 1st that fit me :shame
> Black Theory S/L shirt
> Simples 85 in Black Kid (wore it for 13 hours straight that day!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 3x-4x of wear, the PlastiDip hasn't peeled for me....IDK why, but I'm glad.


 
tehe . . . . i love how you took the pic with your shoe still on   cute outfit!  haha if only i could look so professional and chic at the same time . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

HA! wore my graffitis to work, as i had sworn i would


----------



## hlfinn

wow. how did i never notice how long your hair is!!  the grafittis look great!


----------



## peppers90

*Stinas*~ great b day outfit! I like the off shoulder top with D&G belt~

  Ok, *LVPIGGY* did anyone get any work done with those pigalles in the office??!


----------



## danicky

*lvpiggy*  really cute. Love it!!!


----------



## wantmore

lvpiggy said:


> tehe . . . . i love how you took the pic with your shoe still on  cute outfit!


Hehe! That's me being too lazy to take my shoes off ush:. 



lvpiggy said:


> haha if only i could look so professional and chic at the same time . . .


Well, you've got the chic part covered very well......I say since you've got the looks (and the bod) keep flaunting it ! Very nice Pigalles and the blouse goes very well with your shoes.


----------



## legaldiva

_*jobaker*_--love your outfit; the purple satin really compliments the subtle colors in that dress like no other!  Gorgeous!

_*lvpiggy*_--you take office chic to a new level; love it!!


----------



## Zophie

hlfinn said:


> oooh stinas- love the birthday outfit! you remind me of sandy in grease. which is a good thing. to me. LOL.


 
Now that I think about it, it sort of makes me think of that too.  Great outfit, Stinas!


----------



## Missrocks

Butterfly, Wantmore, Edrine, and Hlfinn~ Thanks for the compliments!


LvPiggy~ Love those graffitti's! Love the long hair too.


----------



## wantmore

Went to a family party....

Juicy Couture Black Fleece top
Fighting Eel Gaucho
Silver Heart Necklace
Silver Grease


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Jean, the outfit is well put together and so gorgeous on you!  Hope you had fun at the party.


----------



## Stinas

Easter Church Outfit...made my little cousin take pics for me.  She was like "Stina(yes, I got the name from her) move your foot like this so I can see the red lol"
Decollete 868 Black Jazz - Love them!  
Shirt from Arden B
Skirt From VS








btw - my hair looks aweful..it would not go where I wanted it to go....its ok though because once we got to the church it started pouring!


----------



## natassha68

stinas- wow, you look terrific !!


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Stinas*_ - Gorgeous shoes, of course... But get a load of that SKIRT! LOVE!


----------



## cfellis522

Stinas, Wnatmore, and LV,

You both look absolutely great!!!  All of you are headturners!!!  Keep it up!!!

Caroline


----------



## Stinas

natassha68 said:


> stinas- wow, you look terrific !!


 


Butterfly* said:


> _*Stinas*_ - Gorgeous shoes, of course... But get a load of that SKIRT! LOVE!


 


cfellis522 said:


> Stinas, Wnatmore, and LV,
> 
> You both look absolutely great!!! All of you are headturners!!! Keep it up!!!
> 
> Caroline


Thank you all very much!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas said:


> Easter Church Outfit...made my little cousin take pics for me.  She was like "Stina(yes, I got the name from her) move your foot like this so I can see the red lol"
> Decollete 868 Black Jazz - Love them!
> Shirt from Arden B
> Skirt From VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - my hair looks aweful..it would not go where I wanted it to go....its ok though because once we got to the church it started pouring!



You look beautiful!


----------



## cjy

You look FAB!!!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Gorgeous Stinas!!!


----------



## peppers90

Very nice Stinas!!!


----------



## wantmore

*oo_let_me_see* and *Caroline* - Thanks, ladies!

*Stinas* - you look fab!


----------



## gemruby41

*Lvpiggy*-what a way to make people  at the office.

*Wantmore*-you are looking fab!!

*Stinas*-gorgeous as usual.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Looking good,ladies.


----------



## danicky

*wantmore*  I love your outfit. Really cute. The silver grease are TDF!!



*Stinas*  you look great. I love it!!!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!  I figured id take a pic since its been a while, plus I love my skirt & knew it would be hidden under my coat...I needed to show it to someone! lol


----------



## legaldiva

_*Stinas*_--you are so glam; plus, you have such a nice figure!

_*wantmore*_--love the silver grease with heather gouchos!


----------



## Stinas

^^^Thank you!...black is very slimming...hides  A LOT..trust me.  The only thing tiny on me is my waist.  I got blessed with thunder thighs! lol


----------



## angelie

stina u look gorgeous


----------



## wantmore

*gem*, *DeeDee*, *danicky*, *legaldiva* - THANKS !


----------



## fashionispoison

*stinas* you look so hot~!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

stinas you look awesome!  love the skirt


----------



## ashakes

*ALL of you ladies look so great! I love all of your outfits.  *

wantmore, i never wear pant suits, but you are making me want to go buy that one in particular!

stinas, you look amazing in that high waisted skirt!  

I'm so sad.  I went out Sat night and my g/f took photos of all of us, but the shoes didn't make it. I forgot to tell her "make sure you get the shoes"! haha


----------



## Zophie

Stinas said:


> ^^^Thank you!...black is very slimming...hides A LOT..trust me. The only thing tiny on me is my waist. I got blessed with thunder thighs! lol


 

I'm totally the queen of thunder thighs, which is why I probably have so much black in my wardrobe.  You look totally hot in that outfit!


----------



## lvpiggy

*cfellis522, Missrocks, legaldiva, danicky, gemruby41 - *thanks ladies for the compliments!!  



peppers90 said:


> *Stinas*~ great b day outfit! I like the off shoulder top with D&G belt~
> 
> Ok, *LVPIGGY* did anyone get any work done with those pigalles in the office??!


 
hehehe . . . . well it *was* friday, and the weather was AMAZING . . . so i absolve myself of responsibility for any inefficiencies that might have occurred!  



wantmore said:


> Hehe! That's me being too lazy to take my shoes off ush:.
> 
> 
> Well, you've got the chic part covered very well......I say since you've got the looks (and the bod) keep flaunting it ! Very nice Pigalles and the blouse goes very well with your shoes.


 
awww thanks!   i was SO EXCITED about the blouse / pumps combination!!  i bought the blouse when i was a sophopmore in uni, and then i really hadn't worn it since junior year of uni . . .kept it for some reason and randomly found it on the floor of my apartment (i'd been reorganizing)!!!    so now i think it's soon to be a wardrobe staple!


----------



## wantmore

Thanks *asha*! I got the suit with 30% off discount  for buying both pieces, a promo AnnTaylorL was having.


----------



## angelstacie04

I finally wore my anemones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

angelstacie04 said:


> I finally wore my anemones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!!


 love it!!! you loook gorgeous!!! love the black dress/red bow combo!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Angel,you look too cute...just too cute


----------



## angelie

Angel, u look wicked!


----------



## danicky

*angelstacie04*  you look very nice.


----------



## peppers90

* Angel*~  you look super-classy.  I like the bow from your dress ties in to the shoes.   CONGRATS


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Stinas said:


> Here is a bad cell pic of my birthday outfit.


Your outfit is really nice. Totally something I would wear.


----------



## jobaker

angel, you look fantastic.


----------



## Zophie

great outfit, *angelstacie04*!  I love the dress.

Here is my outfit from today.  
BCBG shirt, Ann Taylor pants, CL Very Prive, Jimmy Choo Riki bag.


----------



## peppers90

*Zophie*~ very polished look   That silk top looks nice with your skin tone; and of course your pup is peeking in!  Too cute- your pups always put a smile on my face b/c they work their way into your mod pics


----------



## Zophie

oh, she always sneaks in my pics.  I took four and her head is in all of them.


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie said:


> great outfit, *angelstacie04*! I love the dress.
> 
> Here is my outfit from today.
> BCBG shirt, Ann Taylor pants, CL Very Prive, Jimmy Choo Riki bag.


 
Zophie! 

You look great!  I love the color of your blouse.  I want one of everything that I see on everyone!

Caroline


----------



## danicky

*Zophie*  your outfit is beautiful.


----------



## dknigh21

Zophie - I love love love your outfit. The color of your shirt is so pretty.


----------



## cjy

Zophie I love it!!! The top is perfect! I am so glad you got it!!!


----------



## Zophie

cjy said:


> Zophie I love it!!! The top is perfect! I am so glad you got it!!!


 

thanks.  I'm so glad you posted it in the other thread.  I'm in love with the color.  I wish it came in a deep red or something like that.


----------



## wantmore

*angel* - love the anemones!

*Zophie* - Very nice! This outfit is great for day-to-night wear.


----------



## angelie

lovely outfit zophie


----------



## fashionispoison

*angelstacie04 very cute!

zophie love your top!
*


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie,

I tried looking your top up online.  Did you get it recently?  It is such a beautiful color and style.  

Caroline


----------



## Edrine

lovely outfit zophie!


----------



## gemruby41

*Zophie*-you are rockin that outfit.  I agree with everyone that the blouse is so pretty!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!!!
angelstacie04 - LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  What a perfect match!
Zophie - I love how Sophie always pops her head in the pics lol  You look very nice!


----------



## lvpiggy

wore my nude patent VPs today w/an ivory calvin klein sweater . . . i noticed i always post my friday outfits, i wonder why?


----------



## danicky

*lvpiggy*  very nice outfit. I absolutely love the Nude VP's.


----------



## Edrine

lvpiggy said:


> wore my nude patent VPs today w/an ivory calvin klein sweater . . . i noticed i always post my friday outfits, i wonder why?


 
i sooo love your outfit!\


----------



## Zophie

cfellis522 said:


> Zophie,
> 
> I tried looking your top up online. Did you get it recently? It is such a beautiful color and style.
> 
> Caroline


 
Yes, I just recently got it from Nodrstrom online.


----------



## LavenderIce

wantmore--I like your party outfit, it looks so comfy, yet still well put together.

lvpiggy--you are always stunning in your outfits.  Your clothes are certainly worthy companions to your CLs!

Zophie--that top is gorgeous!  I too have a lot of black, but that top is inspiring me to consider other colors.

Stinas--what a lovely Easter outfit!  Love how your niece instructs you on how to pose.  You are training her well!

angelstacie--Congrats on your awards ceremony!  You obviously work very hard, your family must be proud!  What better way to honor you than with the almighty anemones!

Sorry if I missed anyone...


----------



## Stinas

LV - I love the nudes....They go with everything!

Thanks Lavender!


----------



## wantmore

*Lavender* - Thanks, girl!

*lvpiggy *- very nice outfit! I especially like the slit on your skirt .


----------



## LavenderIce

Dress: red Foley + Corinna
Shoes: black NPs


----------



## danicky

LavenderIce said:


> Dress: red Foley + Corinna
> Shoes: black NPs


 
Very pretty.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks Danicky!  That was my having dinner and shopping for CLs while wearing CLs outfit in Vegas last week.


----------



## wantmore

*Lavender *- gorgeous! That Foley and Corrina red dress is so flattering, and I love slits on clothes.


----------



## JRed

looove the red dress, lavenderice!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lavender..i love your nps!!!


----------



## dknigh21

Lavender, you look beautiful. I just love your dress.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lav, you look great...very classy.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks J, jred,xboo, dknigh and E!  It is such a comfy and easy to wear dress.


----------



## gemruby41

*LVpiggy*-looking good! 

*Lav*-such a pretty dress!!


----------



## natassha68

LavenderIce said:


> Dress: red Foley + Corinna
> Shoes: black NPs



gorgeous Lav,  the dress, great color w/ the n. prives


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ohh la la,lavendarice


----------



## Loubou Lady

I LOVEEEEEEEEEEE ShoeDarling's style...what a FIERCE outfit!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks gem, nat and dee!


----------



## Edrine

LavenderIce said:


> Dress: red Foley + Corinna
> Shoes: black NPs


 
that's hot!!


----------



## fmd914

LavenderIce said:


> Dress: red Foley + Corinna
> Shoes: black NPs


 
Lav - HOT!  I didn't look nearly as good when I was shopping for CLs in Vegas a couple of weeks ago!!!


----------



## DamierAddict

went to a bday party on saturday.
shirt: D&G
pants: zara's
shoes: Defils
.. this is the only pic where you can see the soles (=


----------



## LavenderIce

fmd914 said:


> Lav - HOT! I didn't look nearly as good when I was shopping for CLs in Vegas a couple of weeks ago!!!


 
I was dressed up because I had dinner plans after my stop at the boutique.  Wearing CLs in Vegas is a must!


----------



## LavenderIce

You look good and looks like you had fun Damier.


----------



## danicky

Damier, you look so cute!!! Love it!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Damier, adorable picture!


----------



## cjy

Damier love that pic!!! you are so cute!!


----------



## DamierAddict

Thanks guys


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

looking good,damier


----------



## JRed

i love how you have worn soles, damier.  shows that you enjoy your cls!!


----------



## natassha68

DamierAddict said:


> went to a bday party on saturday.
> shirt: D&G
> pants: zara's
> shoes: Defils
> .. this is the only pic where you can see the soles (=



You look adorable !!...  the defil's very underrated shoe


----------



## peppers90

*Damier~*  what a cute pic!!  Lookin' great in all black


----------



## babypie

*DamierAddict, *you look fabulous!  I love the worn soles


----------



## fmd914

Here are a couple of outfits from a couple of weekends ago. 




Wearing my Green Patent Marapoil Wedges - These were my best CL bargain ever!!






Here I am wearing my bronze python VPs.


----------



## keya

nice outfits, everyone!


----------



## fmd914

Damier - I can tell you are having so much fun!  The red soles just emphasize that fun!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

fmd, gorgeous outfits!  They look great on you!!!


----------



## cjy

fmd914 said:


> Here are a couple of outfits from a couple of weekends ago.
> 
> View attachment 425865
> 
> 
> Wearing my Green Patent Marapoil Wedges - These were my best CL bargain ever!!
> 
> View attachment 425866
> 
> View attachment 425867
> 
> 
> Here I am wearing my bronze python VPs.


VERY SHARPE!!!!!!!!


----------



## danicky

FMD, great outfits.


----------



## wantmore

*Damier* - you look so cute!

*fmd *- nice outfits and the VP Pythons are gorgeous!


----------



## Edrine

damier- fun outfit for a fun night!

fmd- very chic!


----------



## peppers90

*FMD~* very nice outfits!! Green looks nice on you


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lovely,*fmd*


----------



## LavenderIce

fmd you look so sophisticated.


----------



## Stinas

Lavender - You look soo pretty in your red dress!  I just want to jump in your tub too! lol
Damier - You look like your having a great time!  I love those poses!  Very pretty!
FMD - WOW  those green Marapoils are TDF..and of course im drooling over python(who does not? lol)  You look great!


----------



## MKWMDA

fmd914 said:


> Here are a couple of outfits from a couple of weekends ago.
> 
> View attachment 425865
> 
> 
> Wearing my Green Patent Marapoil Wedges - These were my best CL bargain ever!!
> 
> View attachment 425866
> 
> View attachment 425867
> 
> 
> Here I am wearing my bronze python VPs.



You look SO cute! I love your style!

And your bronze python VPs are swoon-worthy. Seriously.


----------



## fmd914

Thanks ladies for the compliments.  For some reason, this is the one thread that I love to read, but am shy to post in!!


----------



## aira108

Last weekend I went to a formal dinner/dance with my family.  I was able to comfortably wear my yoyos (and do the cha-cha) for the entire night!

Black silk halter dress, Jones New York
Black suede yoyos, CL
Pochette flap, Chanel


----------



## legaldiva

I was browsing old photos and I found more outfits.

Black v-neck bell sleeved H&M sweater;
H&M black and antiqued gold long necklace;
R&R by VB Madrid gold crown jeans;
Black patent Mrs. Boxe (I've since sold these).


----------



## danicky

Aira, very pretty outfit.

Legaldiva, so cute. Love it!


----------



## Stinas

Aira - very pretty!  I love that Chanel!

Legaldiva - Stike a pose!!!!


----------



## Zophie

This is the outfit I wore today:

CL brown Very Prive
Bebe pants
Ann Taylor sweater
Jimmy Choo Marcia bag


----------



## danicky

Zophie, your outfit is beautiful. Love it!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Everyone looks so pretty and chic!!   I found an old pic of me wearing my black kid 85mm yoyos.  







Chanel fleur de strass pearl necklace/black caviar timeless clutch
Hale Bob dress
CL's!

Wow, sorry, that pic is huge haha.


----------



## legaldiva

Cream top;
GAP belt;
R&R by VB Madrid gold crown jeans;
Leopard ponyhair helmuts.

This look, in retrospect, is a little too *country western* for my taste.

(Man--my hair was short then.)


----------



## fmd914

Aira - I love silk and suede together - what a luxurious outfit!
Zophie - Love the combo of the bag and shoes - I live in beige and cream
fieryfashion - Very elegant
legaldiva - I love that necklace in the first shot and "country western?"  Being from the South I can tell you that I don't see many "cowgirls" in R&R jeans and CLs - especially Helmuts!  I like your version of country western!


----------



## JRed

legaldiva, i love all your pics with the helmuts!  they are so my hg shoes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*aira,legal,fiery *and *zophie* you girls look fab


----------



## gemruby41

Everyone looks awesome!  I  all the outfits!!!


----------



## danicky

*Fiery *and *Legal,* gorgeous outfits.


----------



## xboobielicousx

Fiery - i love love love your dress! you look great!

legal- gorgeous!

zophie- i love that bag/shoe combo!


----------



## peppers90

Great mod pics everyone!!  *WOW those slacks are TDF Zophie*!!  Very nice


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - Looking good as usual!
Fiery - Love the cl's & the chanel!
Legal - those Helmuts are my fav!!


----------



## wantmore

*aira *- very nice! Do you have the Chanel w/ silver HW?

*legal* - love both of your outfits and I don't think that the 2nd outfit looks "country."

*Zophie* - love the sheen on your pants.

*fiery* - very pretty! BTW, where do you normally post? I remember your elephant background, but I know I didn't see it here in th CL forum....


----------



## fieryfashionist

*fmd914 *and *DeeDeeDelovely* - Thank you!  

Thank you *danicky*! 

*xboobielicousx* - Aww, thank you!  

*Stinas *- Thank you! 

Hi *wantmore*!  Hmm, I think you may be thinking of someone else.   I actually never had a background haha (not even sure I know how to put one in! )... I post mainly in Chanel.   Ohhh, I think there is a pfer - luvednotspoiled... or something like that - who had an elephant background). 

*legaldiva *you look great!!


----------



## wantmore

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi *wantmore*! Hmm, I think you may be thinking of someone else.  I actually never had a background haha (not even sure I know how to put one in! )... I post mainly in Chanel.  Ohhh, I think there is a pfer - luvednotspoiled... or something like that - who had an elephant background).


Hehe! I meant, I remember seeing the elephants decorations on the shelves behind you. I remember you modeling something (maybe a Chanel) in the same location. I ventured Chanel forum so I might've seen your post there.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh oops, sorry, my brain is fried! :shame:  You're right about the elephants haha... they're always in the background of any pics I take, since I generally take them in the same place! 



wantmore said:


> Hehe! I meant, I remember seeing the elephants decorations on the shelves behind you. I remember you modeling something (maybe a Chanel) in the same location. I ventured Chanel forum so I might've seen your post there.


----------



## jadedgrl

Stinas said:


> Easter Church Outfit...made my little cousin take pics for me.  She was like "Stina(yes, I got the name from her) move your foot like this so I can see the red lol"
> Decollete 868 Black Jazz - Love them!
> Shirt from Arden B
> Skirt From VS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - my hair looks aweful..it would not go where I wanted it to go....its ok though because once we got to the church it started pouring!



Sorry I'm totally late to this party - but this outfit is BEYOND fab - love it!


----------



## wantmore

Here was moi, during the Barney's LA meet....

Splendid brown dress
(was wearing a tannish Bloomie's cashmere sweater over the dress, but I removed it when I got home)
some brown leather belt
New Simples Patent Milk
Bulga in Yellow


----------



## sara999

lovely!


----------



## bebexirene

first outfit - i wore this last week.. i just never had the chance to post it
victoria's secret blouse top
bebe shorts
bebe ruffle trench
chanel sunnies
yoyo sling zeppa in black crepe
chanel classic medium caviar flap in white

second outfit - my outfit from yesterday
karen zambos vintage couture cyia dress
very prives in royal blue satin (i purchased these at the barneys ny signing)


----------



## wantmore

*sara* - Thanks!

*bebe* - both outfits look adorable! Q for you, does your strap on your Chanel squeek loudly? I just got mine and it squeeks so much and it's irritating the heck out of me!


----------



## bebexirene

wantmore, i love your outfit!  and the strap on my chanel does not squeak at all, but the strap is coming apart and i purchased it only half a year ago =[


----------



## wantmore

^^Thanks!

O my! Why does mine squeek? I got the E/W pochette in black and it squeeked so much too (louder than my White Medium) and since it had scratched on the HW, I exchanged it and complained about the squeeking. I got another E/W in black and it's much quieter but it sill squeeks. Now my White Medium squeeks too!


----------



## danicky

*Wantmore,* gorgeous outfit. You look fab!


*Bebe,xirene* very pretty outfit. Love the Chanel!


----------



## peppers90

*Wantmore*~  I love that outfit..the simples look perfect with it....I have that yellow Bulga bag also!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Wantmore*-you look great!! That's a pretty bag. 

*Bebexirene*-gorgeous!! Chanel is always TDF!


----------



## wantmore

*danicky*,* peppers*, *gemruby* - Thanks !


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Hey,*bebe* and *wantmore*,you dolls look so swanky...love it


----------



## MKWMDA

OK so my picture is a crappy cell phone pic, but today I am wearing a black favorite tee from the Gap (in Tall, so its long!) and a white pencil skirt from Banana Republic. 
I am also wearing my guccissima large hobo (I know brown and black clash, but I didnt have time to dig out my black prada.)

And I am wearing my Miss Marples in black! Kinda hard to see in that pic, but its the only mirror I have in my house thats long enough to take a picture of all of me! (in my Marples I am about 6'4")


----------



## Stinas

Jade - Thank you!
Bebe - You look great!
Wantmore - You look fab!  Did you have a good time?


----------



## MKWMDA

Bebexirene let me just tell you how much I LOVE YOUR BLUE VPS!

I want them. I need them. Why cant I ever find anything cool like that?


----------



## Stinas

*MKWMDA* - You look soo purrddyy!


----------



## MKWMDA

Stinas said:


> *MKWMDA* - You look soo purrddyy!



:shame:


----------



## cjy

Very pretty MKWMDA!!!!!


----------



## danicky

*MKWMDA*  your outfit is very pretty.


----------



## aira108

wantmore said:


> *aira *- very nice! Do you have the Chanel w/ silver HW?


 
Yup, it's got silver hw.  I love the e/w with silver hardware, it's such a modern look on a classic flap!

BTW, I loooove your patent milk simples!!


----------



## wantmore

*DeeDee* - Thanks!

*Stinas* - yeah! I had loads of fun. It was so nice to meet people from here and do something that I wouldn't normally do, such as go to a signing.

*aira* - Thanks! I got the top of my right heel scraped b/c the shoes kept slipping off my feet. As soon as I got home I put the heel grips on them. The pictures don't do the color of the shoes justice. I have the E/W in black w/ Gold HW and the White Medium Classic w/ Silver HW. I wish I can own each in both colors of HW.


----------



## Noegirl05

Wantmore gorgeous!!!!!!!!

Bebe~ supa cute!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*MKWMDA*,love your outfit...the miss maples have been catching my eye lately. There is a white pr on Bluefly.


----------



## peppers90

MKWMDA~ very cute outfit with the Marples;  wow girl you are tall!  Do you want to donate some extra inches
to a shorty??


----------



## xboobielicousx

*MKWMDA - *you look so cute in that outfit.  The Marples look perfect with it!


----------



## MKWMDA

peppers90 said:


> MKWMDA~ very cute outfit with the Marples; wow girl you are tall! Do you want to donate some extra inches
> to a shorty??



Haha I would gladly give you about 4 inches of my legs! I would love to be able to wear normal pants!!

And thanks to everyone for the compliments, I was having a fat day yesterday (where I wallow in my own self-pity because I have gained a little weight) so all your compliments made me feel so much better!


----------



## MKWMDA

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *MKWMDA*,love your outfit...the miss maples have been catching my eye lately. There is a white pr on Bluefly.



I am seriously loving the white, I wish I knew for sure if I would wear them or not. I think I would, they would be supercute for summer, but my BAN is preventing me!


----------



## lvpiggy

went clubbing yesterday for a friend's bday but it was coooolllllldddd so we all went in jeans - who knew jaws could be so casual?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^love the CL peeking through the bottom.


----------



## danicky

Lvpiggy, very cute outfit.


----------



## xboobielicousx

love the jaws with jeans!


----------



## DamierAddict

lvpiggy!!! your outfits are always amazing


----------



## Edrine

MKWMDA said:


> OK so my picture is a crappy cell phone pic, but today I am wearing a black favorite tee from the Gap (in Tall, so its long!) and a white pencil skirt from Banana Republic.
> I am also wearing my guccissima large hobo (I know brown and black clash, but I didnt have time to dig out my black prada.)
> 
> And I am wearing my Miss Marples in black! Kinda hard to see in that pic, but its the only mirror I have in my house thats long enough to take a picture of all of me! (in my Marples I am about 6'4")


 
i love your outfit



lvpiggy said:


> went clubbing yesterday for a friend's bday but it was coooolllllldddd so we all went in jeans - who knew jaws could be so casual?


 
very nice lv!


----------



## BambiKino

What I wore yesterday:


----------



## cfellis522

LV and MKWMDA,

You both look great!!!

Caroline


----------



## archygirl

Well...kept the Helmuts despite their being a bit small. On my way out to have makeover done at CHANEL counter (my girlfriend works there):

Tory Burch Dress
Pink Rose Leggings
CL white heluts


----------



## Edrine

archygirl said:


> Well...kept the Helmuts despite their being a bit small. On my way out to have makeover done at CHANEL counter (my girlfriend works there):
> 
> Tory Burch Dress
> Pink Rose Leggings
> CL white heluts


 
yey u kept it!!!i love your outfit!!



BambiKino said:


> What I wore yesterday:


 
love it!!


----------



## wantmore

*MKW*, *lvpiggy*, and *archygirl* - you all look cute!

*Bambi* - your pose is adorable! Those stockings are gorgeous, I love anything that has sparkles in them!!!


----------



## natassha68

LV - Love the outfit, and wow... jaws.... so pretty 

bambi- great outfit, head to toe !

archygirl - Love the white helmets !.. cute w/ leggings !


----------



## natassha68

My birthday was thursday, celebration dinner, Ruth's Chris steakhouse.... DVF top and skirt .


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:


> Well...kept the Helmuts despite their being a bit small. On my way out to have makeover done at CHANEL counter (my girlfriend works there):
> 
> Tory Burch Dress
> Pink Rose Leggings
> CL white heluts




OK...so after getting a beautiful makeover done, Helmuts are up for sale. My GF said they were TOO SMALL. After like the 3rd time of her saying it, I realized that despite how much I really want to keep them, they must go to someone with a smaller foot. Darn it!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Natassha* You look gorgeous!  Happy Birthday!!!! Your pic is so small, I cant really see your shoes! Are they Architeks? 

I'm so sorry *Archygirl*!!!!!


----------



## natassha68

Jet- they are caternita's in black, I know the pic is so small ... ive tried everything to resize photos for this site, nothing has worked


----------



## IslandSpice

natassha68 said:


> My birthday was thursday, celebration dinner, Ruth's Chris steakhouse.... DVF top and skirt .


 

You look very pretty Natassha! I love that pop of red from head to toe!! Happy belated birthday, too!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Natassha* Love them!!! Even small, you look fabulous! :flower:


----------



## keya

natassha68 said:


> Jet- they are caternita's in black, I know the pic is so small ... ive tried everything to resize photos for this site, nothing has worked



Have you tried uploading them to a photo hosting site (photobucket or tinypic, for example) and then posing the pics that way? 

ps: nice outfit (what I can see of it)


----------



## natassha68

thanks keya, Jet and Island.... keya, just used tinypic   ... now to rotate it !!


----------



## archygirl

JetSetGo! said:


> *Natassha* You look gorgeous!  Happy Birthday!!!! Your pic is so small, I cant really see your shoes! Are they Architeks?
> 
> I'm so sorry *Archygirl*!!!!!



Thanks *Jet*: Found them (bronze and black) at a shop in Red Bank, so I am patiently waiting to hear back if they have my size, if so, on my way there tomorrow!


----------



## danicky

Natassha, stunning!!! * HAPPY BIRTHDAY*!!


----------



## Lynn12

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Natassha!!!!

You top looks perfect with your Caternitas!!!   How do you like the double platform?  Is it difficult to walk in?


----------



## peppers90

Happy B-day Natassha!! artyhat:  That red tip peeking out is just perfect with your outfit;  looks great!  Hope you enjoyed your dinner~~


----------



## Stinas

LV - Very cute!
Bambi - Very Very Chic!!!  I love it!!!!!!
Archy - Glad to see you kept the Helmuts.  They will stretch out a bit!  You know I love them!!!
Natassa - HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYY!!!!!!!  The outfit is beyond cute!  We have to teach you how to re-size the photos.  lol


----------



## BambiKino

Today's outfit (I'm obviously loving the Catenitas).

Coat on:




Coat off:


----------



## lvpiggy

*DeeDeeDelovely, danicky, xboobielicousx, DamierAddict, Edrine, cfellis522, wantmore, Stinas* - thanks for the compliments!! you ladies are the best! 

*natassha68* - happy belated birthday!!! i  ruth's chris . . . . *yum* 

*BambiKino* - wow i love your skirt & sparkly tights combo!!

*archygirl* - oh no!! are you sure they couldn't be stretched a bit by the cobbler?  or just by wearing around the house? i'm so sorry . . .


----------



## aira108

Natassha and BambiKino...gorgeous outfits, and hot shoes!!


----------



## Stinas

Bambi - Your soo stylish!  Great outfit!


----------



## archygirl

lvpiggy said:


> *DeeDeeDelovely, danicky, xboobielicousx, DamierAddict, Edrine, cfellis522, wantmore, Stinas* - thanks for the compliments!! you ladies are the best!
> 
> *natassha68* - happy belated birthday!!! i  ruth's chris . . . . *yum*
> 
> *BambiKino* - wow i love your skirt & sparkly tights combo!!
> 
> *archygirl* - oh no!! are you sure they couldn't be stretched a bit by the cobbler?  or just by wearing around the house? i'm so sorry . . .



*LV *unfortunately not. They are too small...even with my wearing them in house with socks on. My girlfriend made me so paranoid about how they look, I am afraid to wear them out--I am so depressed, don't know if I will ever own a pair of Helmuts


----------



## lvpiggy

wow, i've been super super casual recently! 

*beige fabric Numero Prives*
ribbed souvenir tank w/gold foil from El Squid Roe (yes yes i know, so spring break )
bootcut jeans by 575 denim
onatah PM suede hobo by Louis Vuitton


----------



## lvpiggy

archygirl said:


> *LV *unfortunately not. They are too small...even with my wearing them in house with socks on. My girlfriend made me so paranoid about how they look, I am afraid to wear them out--I am so depressed, don't know if I will ever own a pair of Helmuts


 
awwww don't worry!!    you'll get them one day i know it - i'm wishing for you!!


----------



## archygirl

lvpiggy said:


> awwww don't worry!!    you'll get them one day i know it - i'm wishing for you!!



Thanks...*LV*
I heard from Coco Pari and they don't have my size in either color Helmut...still on the lookout...


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> wow, i've been super super casual recently!
> 
> *beige fabric Numero Prives*
> ribbed souvenir tank w/gold foil from El Squid Roe (yes yes i know, so spring break )
> bootcut jeans by 575 denim
> onatah PM suede hobo by Louis Vuitton


 

maybe a casual outfit, but you still look great!


----------



## Zophie

BambiKino said:


> Today's outfit (I'm obviously loving the Catenitas).
> 
> Coat on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat off:


 
Love your outfit.  I've had my eye on the Catenitas myself for a while.  Are they comfortable?


----------



## danicky

Lvpiggy, love your outfit.


----------



## wantmore

*natasha *- belated happy birthday! You looked pretty!

*Bambi* - both your outfits are so cute. I love the kimono top.

*lvpiggy* - supah cute casual look! Love the Onatah!


----------



## peppers90

LV~  I love the casual outfit!  The beige NPs match perfect


----------



## sara999

bambi you have great style!


----------



## BambiKino

Zophie said:


> Love your outfit.  I've had my eye on the Catenitas myself for a while.  Are they comfortable?



They're very comfortable. I'm not even terribly used to wearing heels about, but was able to wear these for hours. You should totally get them!


----------



## archygirl

CUTE!!



lvpiggy said:


> wow, i've been super super casual recently!
> 
> *beige fabric Numero Prives*
> ribbed souvenir tank w/gold foil from El Squid Roe (yes yes i know, so spring break )
> bootcut jeans by 575 denim
> onatah PM suede hobo by Louis Vuitton


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*nat*,*lv*,and *bambi*...you gals look too hot


----------



## cfellis522

lvpiggy said:


> wow, i've been super super casual recently!
> 
> *beige fabric Numero Prives*
> ribbed souvenir tank w/gold foil from El Squid Roe (yes yes i know, so spring break )
> bootcut jeans by 575 denim
> onatah PM suede hobo by Louis Vuitton


 
LV,  You look great!  Casual with CLs is a good thing!  Keep looking great!

Caroline


----------



## archygirl

archygirl said:


> OK...so after getting a beautiful makeover done, Helmuts are up for sale. My GF said they were TOO SMALL. After like the 3rd time of her saying it, I realized that despite how much I really want to keep them, they must go to someone with a smaller foot. Darn it!


 
Update....white helmuts are going to a new home! YEAH! That woman is totally lucky! Now I can continue my hunt for my HG shoe--anything Helmut!


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> Update....white helmuts are going to a new home! YEAH! That woman is totally lucky! Now I can continue my hunt for my HG shoe--anything Helmut!


You sold them on ebay?  good for you!
Now we are on a new hunt to find you the right size!!!!


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> You sold them on ebay?  good for you!
> Now we are on a new hunt to find you the right size!!!!



Yes, so now I need to figure out if I need a 37.5 or a 38..thanks Stinas! BTW, Double Take is having their anniversary sale tomorrow. I will be there bright and early at 9:30AM (they open at 10) because they have a CHANEL suit I want. I am meeting a friend for lunch (A fellow CHANEL enthusiast) if you are free you should check out the sale! I will be wearing my new Tory Burch tunic and white leggings and CL shoes in white...


----------



## fashionispoison

2 days ago...will post today's outfit later


----------



## archygirl

fashionispoison said:


> 2 days ago...will post today's outfit later



Love your dress, who is it?


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> Yes, so now I need to figure out if I need a 37.5 or a 38..thanks Stinas! BTW, Double Take is having their anniversary sale tomorrow. I will be there bright and early at 9:30AM (they open at 10) because they have a CHANEL suit I want. I am meeting a friend for lunch (A fellow CHANEL enthusiast) if you are free you should check out the sale! I will be wearing my new Tory Burch tunic and white leggings and CL shoes in white...


Whats your VP size?  I am a full size down from my VP size.
I wish I could come tom, but I work most of the day.  
Tell me if you find anything good.


----------



## wantmore

archygirl said:


> Update....white helmuts are going to a new home! YEAH! That woman is totally lucky! Now I can continue my hunt for my HG shoe--anything Helmut!


Oh no! I didn't think they were that bad. They were gorgeous on you! Oh well, you just have to find a little bigger size. GL!



fashionispoison said:


> 2 days ago...will post today's outfit later


So cute. Are those the Jlenia Slides in bronze?


----------



## panrixx

Well, here is a first. It's the first photo I have shown of Karen, just before she went out on the 'razzle'.

Actually, she was going to an all female party for the school secretary's leaving do (Karen's a primary school teacher). At least that's what she told me .

The dress code was casual but it gave her a good excuse to wear the black kid leather Decollettes I recently bought her.

She's telling our youngest boxer, Cody, to 'sit' as he knew she was leaving and kept jumping up at her.


----------



## b00mbaka

Wow, now I can (kind of) put a face to your wife, panrixx! Lovely!



BambiKino said:


> What I wore yesterday:


 
Love your style BambiKino! Where did you find that leather skirt? Every leather skirt I find is too thick and I notice yours seems as though it is thin.


----------



## Edrine

LV-that's such a chic summer outfit

panrixx- finally we get to see karen too!!

bambi- love the dress!!


----------



## gemruby41

*panrixx*-so nice of you to post a picture of Karen.  She looks great!! Love the CL's!


----------



## natassha68

fashionispoison said:


> 2 days ago...will post today's outfit later



You are the CUTEST!!!!  :back2topic:


----------



## danicky

Fashion, very cute outfit.
Panrix, your wife is so lucky!! She looks great!


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Whats your VP size?  I am a full size down from my VP size.
> I wish I could come tom, but I work most of the day.
> Tell me if you find anything good.



39 in VP. I ended up purchasing a Pucci tunic (BNWT), pink suede CHANEL pumps with white heel, and a CHANEL blue/white cotton sweater. No CLs.


----------



## Stinas

archygirl said:


> 39 in VP. I ended up purchasing a Pucci tunic (BNWT), pink suede CHANEL pumps with white heel, and a CHANEL blue/white cotton sweater. No CLs.


Very Nice!!!
We are the same size, so look for a 38 in the Helmuts.


----------



## lvpiggy

panrixx said:


> Well, here is a first. It's the first photo I have shown of Karen, just before she went out on the 'razzle'.
> 
> Actually, she was going to an all female party for the school secretary's leaving do (Karen's a primary school teacher). At least that's what she told me .
> 
> The dress code was casual but it gave her a good excuse to wear the black kid leather Decollettes I recently bought her.
> 
> She's telling our youngest boxer, Cody, to 'sit' as he knew she was leaving and kept jumping up at her.


hurrah!  i've been wondering what this oh-so-lucky woman looks like


----------



## lvpiggy

*Zophie, danicky, wantmore, peppers90, archygirl , DeeDeeDelovely, cfellis522* - thanks!! hehe glad to know nobody here thinks i'm crazy for wearing CLs with "casual" outfits, last time i wore my beige fabric NPs to a bbq, my friends gave me such a hard time! 

weather's been so nice here! went to a SATC pre-premier party last night:










then today was THE MOST GORGEOUS WEATHER EVER!! so i seized the opportunity to wear my denim mini to the club


----------



## peppers90

* LV~*  Great combo with the Herve Leger dress and rolandos!!


----------



## IslandSpice

LOVE the dress and shoe combo!! You look beautiful...wish I had the guts to post a pic :shame:


----------



## danicky

LV gorgeous outfits. You look fab!!


----------



## Stinas

LV - Great Outfits!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*panrixx*, I can see why you spoil her the way you do...you are blessed


----------



## panrixx

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *panrixx*, I can see why you spoil her the way you do...you are blessed


Thank you so much, I cannot agree more.


----------



## natassha68

LV - Simply stunning head to toe


----------



## gemruby41

*LV*, your outfits always look amazing!!


----------



## archygirl

*LV*: You ROCK!


----------



## cjy

LV you are a total cutie pie!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lv - both your outfits are great! love them !


----------



## MKWMDA

LV you look super cute! I love the red top with the Nude VP, and the little flash of red sole. Looks great! 

You need to come to Texas so we can go shopping!


----------



## ShoeLover

First time posting here!
Mrs. Boxe:









They hurt my toes so I had to use band aids!





Bruges, my most comfortable heels! No band aids required!


----------



## keya

Love the outfits, ShoeLover (and the Kitty band aids!)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

So cute ShoeLover!


----------



## *Lo

LV I love your HL dresses!!


----------



## danicky

ShoeLover, love the outfits. Really cute.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*LV*, stunningly sexy as always
*Shoelover*,love love love your outfits


----------



## MKWMDA

Shoelover where is your dress from? Its super cute!


----------



## Stinas

Shoelover - Cute outfits! Perfect for spring!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks ladies 
*MKWMDA*-it's by Banana Republic. I just got it this weekend on sale! I didn't see it online but my local store (Houston Galleria) had a couple more left.
I just saw you location! LOL! We're neighbors!!!


----------



## peppers90

*Shoelover*~  ohhh I likey those ms boxe,  esp with your bbag!!!


----------



## wantmore

*Brian* - Awww, that's cute! 

*lvpiggy* - totally hot, as always!

*ShoeLove*r - Cute black dress and I regret not getting the Bruges.


----------



## *Lo

Shoelover your outfits are sOO cute! I love the hellokitty bandaid too


----------



## wantmore

Yesterday at a graduation. I lost my poise  due to the heat!

Black and White faux wrap dress
Chanel White Medium Classic Flap with Silver HW
White Patent YoYo 85


----------



## oo_let_me_see

You look so cute J.  =)


----------



## danicky

Wantmore, love your outfit. My faves: Chanel ad CL's. lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Sorry if I miss anyone...

Brian--Karen is gorgeous, I see why you spoil her so!

LV--You + HL dress + CL can stop traffic.  I am surprised I haven't spotted you on the streets of San Francisco.

Shoe Lover--love your outfits, esp. the Bal and CLs!

wantmore--I was wondering what your grad outfit looked like.   to CLs and Chanels.


----------



## peppers90

*Want*~ great summery outfit!  I agree with Danicky~ Chanel + CLs!!


----------



## Edrine

wantmore- what a cute summer outfit!!!

shoelover- cute shoes, cute band aid too

LV- once again,


----------



## gemruby41

Looking good ladies!!!

I'm wearing my CL Kikas today.


----------



## Noegirl05

Gem You look great!!!!!! I love the Balenciaga!!!!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

gem, LOVE the whole ensemble!


----------



## wantmore

*oo*, *danicky*, *Lavender*, *Edrine*, *gem* - Thanks guys!

*gem* - Very professional. Love the pink blouse with the pink Balenciaga.


----------



## ShoeLover

Chanels, Balenciagas and Louboutins!!! I love this thread!
Simple pump


----------



## Noegirl05

Shoelover~ You look sooo cute... May I ask where you got your bag?


----------



## socalboo

*ShoeLover*; you are so stylish! That recycle bag is great!
*wantmore*; you are adorable! I love that summer-y look on you!
*gemruby*; so classy!

You guys look awesome!


----------



## Edrine

gem- i love the kikas w/ the b-bag!

shoelover- nice outfit!


----------



## gemruby41

Thank you ladies!!!

Shoelover- the outfit!  I also would like to know where you got the bag.


----------



## dukechickie

^^The bag is from Beau Soleil, shopbop had it at one point, but now only has the denim version. Hope this helps!


----------



## dukechickie

Oops, here are some links:

http://www.shopbop.com/denim-beau-b...htm?folderID=2534374302053744&fm=browse-brand

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1211305701320&ev19=1:11

http://www.shopbeausoleil.com/bag.php


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks ladies!!!
The bag is by Beau Soleil. I got them from Revolvechlothing.com 
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=BSOL-WY1&c=Beau+Soleil
Remember to check the Deals & Steals before purchasing. They have codes often.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks for the information.

Use coupon DAILYDEALS at Revolve Clothing to get 25% off.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Gem* and *shoelover*...looking good as usual


----------



## fmd914

wantmore - I love the way you wear your white yoyos!!!  I love white shoes and HATE when people question should they be worn!!

Gem - you do a great job of using color to showcase your outfits!  Plus, you have the best b-bags!!!!

Shoelover - casual chic!!!  I always work so hard to achieve that.  You look effortless!!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

gemruby41 said:


> Looking good ladies!!!
> 
> I'm wearing my CL Kikas today.


 
wow .. great style gemruby! You always have amazing color coordination and a style I love it! making those CLS proud!


----------



## *Lo

fmd914 said:


> wantmore - I love the way you wear your white yoyos!!! I love white shoes and HATE when people question should they be worn!!


 

Wantmore I agree I totally love your white yoyo's, ive always been afraid to wear white shoes, but id do the white yoyo's!

FMD dont be mad at me but my friend wore white pumps the other day and i told her she looked like john travolta


----------



## Stinas

Gem - Love the pink!
Shoe - Very cute!


----------



## fmd914

*Lo said:


> FMD dont be mad at me but my friend wore white pumps the other day and i told her she looked like john travolta


 

  Lo, I'm not mad, but your friend may be!!!


----------



## natassha68

gemruby41 said:


> Looking good ladies!!!
> 
> I'm wearing my CL Kikas today.



Looking great Gem !!


----------



## wantmore

*peppers* - Thanks! Sorry I missed you on my previous post.

*ShoeLover* - CUTE!

*socalboo* - Thanks!




fmd914 said:


> wantmore - I love the way you wear your white yoyos!!! I love white shoes and HATE when people question should they be worn!!


 
Thanks! I have no qualms about wearing white shoes either, but I don't like it to look too "heavy."  So for me, it was about finding the right style of white shoes. I think the White YoYo is light enough so they don't look too much like a nurse .




*Lo said:


> Wantmore I agree I totally love your white yoyo's, ive always been afraid to wear white shoes, but id do the white yoyo's!
> 
> FMD dont be mad at me but my friend wore white pumps the other day and i told her she looked like john travolta


LOL!
Thanks! I'm sure you won't have any problems wearing the YoYos....I know how comfortable they are for you . Man, I only wore them for 3 hours and I wanted to bite my toes off b/c of the pain! To Top it off, my heels kept sliding out of the shoes so it became that much more difficult to walk in them. When I got home, I placed the heel grips on them.


----------



## angelstacie04

Another Academic Banquet, lol I know my dad's tired of them. 

Banquets= CLs!!!!!!!

Thank God my parents are serious about my education while I'm serious about fashion!!! The two go beautifully hand in hand.

These are the Bling Bling, the velvet ones, that were on sale at saks a while ago.


----------



## gemruby41

You look BEAUTIFUL *angelstacie04*!! That's a cute dress.


----------



## angelstacie04

gemruby41 said:


> You look BEAUTIFUL *angelstacie04*!! That's a cute dress.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## danicky

*angelstacie04,* very pretty. Love it!


----------



## xboobielicousx

love the dress and shoes angelstacie! you look so pretty!


----------



## Stinas

*angelstacie04* - You look amazing!!!  I love the CL's but that dress is too cute!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

gemruby41 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Use coupon DAILYDEALS at Revolve Clothing to get 25% off.


 

Gem thanks I just ordered the bag for $35


----------



## Stinas

Its been a while since I posted my outfit pics.
This first one is of me and my friend (a fellow non posting TPFer) 
She is wearing her black VP w/red tip & I am the shorter one wearing my red Joli, Bebe top with The Limited cropped pants(cropped means ankle/perfect pants to us short people lol)





Here are two bad mirror pics I took after a wedding.  I am wearing a Nicole Miller dress with my new signed _Very Prive Paillettes (please excuse my messy room)_


----------



## danicky

I love your outfits Stinas. You look fab, as always!!!


----------



## Zophie

gemruby41 said:


> You look BEAUTIFUL *angelstacie04*!! That's a cute dress.


 

I agree.  The whole outfit looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Zophie

Stinas said:


> Its been a while since I posted my outfit pics.
> This first one is of me and my friend (a fellow non posting TPFer)
> She is wearing her black VP w/red tip & I am the shorter one wearing my red Joli, Bebe top with The Limited cropped pants(cropped means ankle/perfect pants to us short people lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two bad mirror pics I took after a wedding. I am wearing a Nicole Miller dress with my new signed _Very Prive Paillettes (please excuse my messy room)_


 

You both look beautiful, Stinas!  Is her skirt from Bebe?  I think I just bought that same skirt.


----------



## Edrine

*Stinas*- fab outfits as always!


----------



## Edrine

my sister took this picture of me today at my mom's (wearing cork sling)


----------



## danicky

Edrine, I love the cork slings. Very cute!!!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!
Zophie - yeah it is from Bebe.  Its really cute!!!

Edrine - Cool pic!  I love those shoes!


----------



## fashionispoison

*ShoeLover *you look great! the red bal is yummy! ohh i love the recycled bag, too.
*   wantmore *
*gemruby41 *great outfit! i'm in love with your pink bal
* angelstacie04 *you are sooo cute!!
*stinas *hot as usual!
*edrine* great action shot


----------



## MsFrida

Stinas, I love your red Jolis! And it wouldn't hurt to have your body either, you look fab! *jealous*


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Stinas*- looking great as always!


----------



## gemruby41

Noegirl05 said:


> Gem thanks I just ordered the bag for $35


Me too!!

*Stinas*-looking HOT girl!

*Edrine*-love the corks! You looked so relaxed.


----------



## fmd914

Stinas - You have been holding out!!!  You know the entire board has been waiting on outfit shots of those nudes!!!!!!

angelstacie - what a cute dress!


----------



## xboobielicousx

stinas - you look great! i love your nicole miller dress and of course the shoes are tdf!  

edrine - that's such a cute pic!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*angel*, I love love love that dress...and the shoes at like the icing
*stinas*,looking fierce
*edrine*,even while lounging,they look hot on you


----------



## Noegirl05

Edrine~ You are too cute! Love the new CL's!!!

Stinas~ You look great in both pics!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I never post here cause my waldrobe is boring!  (I'm sure you all have heard me complain that I need a makeover!  lol)  But I figured I'd let you see how I dressed up my typical outfit today with CLs for a teacher conference I had earlier. I'm wearing a Three Dots tee and Buffalo skinny jeans *yawn*...and my gorgeous, favorite Bruges.


----------



## socalboo

gemruby41 said:


> Me too!!
> 
> *Stinas*-looking HOT girl!
> 
> *Edrine*-love the corks! You looked so relaxed.



Me three!

ITA:
Stinas-You are smokin'!
Edrine-Too cute, as usual!
angelstacie-Beautiful outfit!


----------



## MKWMDA

Ok well since I had asked everyone about my new Gwennissimas, I figured I would post a pic of my outfit today, I am wearing them for the first time!

Shirt is by some brand especially for talls, skirt is banana republic. And my Gwennies! They are more of a burlap than a linen, they seem really durable!

(Its a borinig work outfit, not as gorgeous as some other's beautiful dresses, but I only wear my CLs to work, so I take what I can get!)







What do y'all think?


----------



## MKWMDA

haha omg you can totally see my cat sneaking into my Gucci hobo! Bad kitty! (you can see his little black and white head buried in the bag in the background.)

Sorry for the really weird angle, i look  HUGE up top and teeny tiny on bottom. Its the mirror, its angled for some stupid reason. I cant get it to lay flat. And its taken with my handy-dandy ever-trusty camera phone, since my nice digital broke.


----------



## Edrine

MKWMDA said:


> Ok well since I had asked everyone about my new Gwennissimas, I figured I would post a pic of my outfit today, I am wearing them for the first time!
> 
> Shirt is by some brand especially for talls, skirt is banana republic. And my Gwennies! They are more of a burlap than a linen, they seem really durable!
> 
> (Its a borinig work outfit, not as gorgeous as some other's beautiful dresses, but I only wear my CLs to work, so I take what I can get!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do y'all think?


 
this such a chic outfit!!love the gwenissimmas



oo_let_me_see said:


> I never post here cause my waldrobe is boring! (I'm sure you all have heard me complain that I need a makeover! lol) But I figured I'd let you see how I dressed up my typical outfit today with CLs for a teacher conference I had earlier. I'm wearing a Three Dots tee and Buffalo skinny jeans *yawn*...and my gorgeous, favorite Bruges.


 
they are gorgeous


----------



## Edrine

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *angel*, I love love love that dress...and the shoes at like the icing
> *stinas*,looking fierce
> *edrine*,even while lounging,they look hot on you


 


xboobielicousx said:


> stinas - you look great! i love your nicole miller dress and of course the shoes are tdf!
> 
> edrine - that's such a cute pic!


 


gemruby41 said:


> Me too!!
> 
> *Stinas*-looking HOT girl!
> 
> *Edrine*-love the corks! You looked so relaxed.


 


fashionispoison said:


> *ShoeLover *you look great! the red bal is yummy! ohh i love the recycled bag, too.
> *wantmore *
> *gemruby41 *great outfit! i'm in love with your pink bal
> *angelstacie04 *you are sooo cute!!
> *stinas *hot as usual!
> *edrine* great action shot


 


Stinas said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Zophie - yeah it is from Bebe. Its really cute!!!
> 
> Edrine - Cool pic! I love those shoes!


 

thank you all:shame:


----------



## Edrine

Noegirl05 said:


> Edrine~ You are too cute! Love the new CL's!!!
> 
> Stinas~ You look great in both pics!!!


 
thanks Noe


----------



## gemruby41

*oo_let_me_see*, you are too funny.  The Bruges look great on you!

*MKWMDA*, the CL's look HOT with that oufit.  I mainly wear my CL's to work also.


----------



## danicky

*oo_let_me_see *very cute. Love the Burges.

*MKW,* very pretty.


----------



## DamierAddict

Edrine said:


> my sister took this picture of me today at my mom's (wearing cork sling)




i love that your on your blackberry.. im an addict =X


----------



## Noegirl05

Here is a pic I took for my date night this past weekend... I don't think the pic is doing my Nude NP justice though and take a look at those boobs LOL


----------



## MKWMDA

Noe you are too funny!

You look great though! I love the shoes! Your dress is really cute, who makes it? I like the pop of pink, too, its so feminine!


----------



## Noegirl05

Believe it or not I got the dress at Target for $19.99


----------



## shoecrazy

oo_let_me_see said:


> I never post here cause my waldrobe is boring!  (I'm sure you all have heard me complain that I need a makeover!  lol)  But I figured I'd let you see how I dressed up my typical outfit today with CLs for a teacher conference I had earlier. I'm wearing a Three Dots tee and Buffalo skinny jeans *yawn*...and my gorgeous, favorite Bruges.



Love the shoes on you and you look really cute in those jeans!


----------



## cjy

Noe you sexy momma you!!!!


----------



## cjy

Oh Let Me See love your shoes and your skinny jeans!


----------



## cjy

Noegirl05 said:


> Believe it or not I got the dress at Target for $19.99


Really???? Wow!


----------



## socalboo

*oo_let_me_see* - You look so cute in your Bruges, love those! Love your ruby slippers too!
*MK* - Great outfit! Those shoes look awesome on you!
*Noegirl* - You look so pretty! Your VPs look great in the pic!


----------



## socalboo

Noegirl05 said:


> Believe it or not I got the dress at Target for $19.99



Dress is great! I love Target! I got a 19.99 dress from there too, years ago, but I still have it!


----------



## Lynn12

*oo_let_me_see* - you look great in your Bruges and skinny jeans.  The only think that I would add is a JKG bangle.  

*MK* -  Love the outfit and your new Gwens!!!  

*Edrine* - You look so cute lounging in your CLs on your blackberry.

*Gem* - Perfect outfit with the pink top and pink Bal bag!  You know how to Rock your bags and shoes!!!

*Noegirl* - Great to put a face with a name.  I love your outfit and I like the nude CLs with your dress.  Very sexy dress!!!  Go girl.


----------



## danicky

Noe, you are too funny!! Lovely outfit. You are very pretty.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lynn12 said:


> *oo_let_me_see* - you look great in your Bruges and skinny jeans.  The only think that I would add is a JKG bangle.



LOL!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Thank you everyone.  My Bruges are flattered.


----------



## Lynn12

*oo_let_me_see* - I love your new avatar!  Click your heels three times and say, "There's no place like Saks, there's no place like Saks......"  GORGEOUS!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^Thanks girl.  I keep trying and nothing.  LOL  Maybe it's all in the technique.


----------



## *Lo

Stinas you look great!! and Glamerous!!

Noe looking great for date night!!  love your outfit

Edrine I looove the african queen cork CL's, all your pics make me want a pair


----------



## peppers90

*Oo_let~*  great new avatar!  And super cute outfit-I  skinny jeans!

*Noe*~  WoW what a hot dress for $20 bucks; you make it look like a million!


----------



## bebexirene

*oo_let_me_see*, very cute.  I love the Bruges.

*MKWMDA*, your gwennissimas are so pretty!

*Noegirl05*, I love your whole outfit and especially the shoes =]


Finals are finally over so me, so I have more time to go tpf!   Here's my outfit from at least two weeks ago (I tried my best to watermark my picture after reading in one of the post that we should start with all our pictures):
Miguelina Jona Top
Velvet Emestina Cardigan
Seven For All Mankind A Pocket Jeans
Louboutin Legionana Flat in Silver Glitter/Black Crepe


----------



## wantmore

I'm so happy that this thread is moving fast again! Keep it up gorgies!

*angelstacie* - The blings are TDF!

*Stinas* - LOL! at the cropped pants comment. It's so true for me too.

*Edrine *- you look so comfy. Were you on your iphone checking out tPF? LOL!

*oo* - How can I yawn at that outfit with the red sole peeking out? You look good with skinnies! 

*MK *- your cat is funny! You look good and I'm glad you're keeping the Gwenissima.

*Noe* - You're too funny! Love your VP and your pink sweater! I love how you pair up the Tarjay with CL. I always say, it's not the $ you spend on an outfit, it's how you put it together.

*bebe* - I love your GP!



oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^Thanks girl. I keep trying and nothing. LOL Maybe it's all in the technique.


B/C you're not in Kansas !


----------



## Noegirl05

Thank you ladies for all the great compliments!!! I will have another very soon... date nights are every friday!!!!!


----------



## danicky

Bebe, really cute!!


----------



## Stinas

fmd914 said:


> Stinas - You have been holding out!!!  You know the entire board has been waiting on outfit shots of those nudes!!!!!!!


LOL I actually forgot I took them! lol  Im mad at myself for not taking better ones.  I was sick as a dog, but HAD to go to that wedding...it was a really close family friend, so I went even though I was in another land lol


gemruby41 said:


> *Stinas*-looking HOT girl!





xboobielicousx said:


> stinas - you look great! i love your nicole miller dress and of course the shoes are tdf!





DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *stinas*,looking fierce





Noegirl05 said:


> Stinas~ You look great in both pics!!!





*Lo said:


> Stinas you look great!! and Glamerous!!





fashionispoison said:


> *stinas *hot as usual!





My Purse Addiction said:


> *Stinas*- looking great as always!


Thank you everyone!  You are all too nice!  I love posing for you guys! xoxo


MsFrida said:


> Stinas, I love your red Jolis! And it wouldn't hurt to have your body either, you look fab! *jealous*


LoL - If you saw me in a bathing suit you would not be saying that! lol Spanx do wonders to the theighs! lol


----------



## Stinas

ooo- Very cute!!!
Bebe - Love the top!


----------



## fashionispoison

*noe* you are beautiful! what a deal for the dress! 

*bebexirene* cute flats!

*MKWMDA *hot!

here's me today with my decolletes


----------



## Stinas

^^^Cute dress!!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

wantmore said:


> B/C you're not in Kansas !



hehehehehehe


----------



## panrixx

Noegirl05 said:


> Here is a pic I took for my date night this past weekend... I don't think the pic is doing my Nude NP justice though and take a look at those boobs LOL


 
Very hot


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Noegirl05 said:


> Here is a pic I took for my date night this past weekend... I don't think the pic is doing my Nude NP justice though and take a look at those boobs LOL



The perfect black dress: $19.99 at Target
The gorgeous nude slingbacks: $770
The _'I'm hot and I know it' _look on your face: PRICELESS!

lol  Love it!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

oooo *noe* I love the pink on black with a hint of nude
*bebe*, you look so casual chic...I love the hint of sparkle
*fashionispoison*....you look smokin hot


----------



## MKWMDA

OK here is my outfit for today. I'm really unsure of the belt.

Grey sleeveless turtleneck tunic from the gap, black belt from who knows where, and black super high waist pencil skirt (with POCKETS ) from Banana Republic. (I never knew this skirt had pockets, because they were sewn down. Then I accidently ripped one open, so I had to do the other one. This skirt is alot less flattering now than it was. 

AND my black calf VPs with burgundy kid tip!


----------



## natassha68

MKWMDA - Love the belt with it, looks like you have the tiniest waist !!, and  your flannel Gwem's too... they are soo nice to see IRL !!.. enjoy them !

Stinas - as usual, you look super hot !. both outfits are on fire!

Edrine -  the african cork's !!.. I oredered them a few months back, cancelled them, and just reordered , on sale for 30 % off .. enjoy them, they look super hot !

Oo_Let_ - your Bruges could not look any nicer paired with your skinny's, love them!

Noe - you bad ass ... HOT!

bebe - Love the glitter flats !

Fashion - all I can say is , adorable !!!


----------



## MKWMDA

natassha68 said:


> MKWMDA - Love the belt with it, looks like you have the tiniest waist !!, and  your flannel Gwem's too... they are soo nice to see IRL !!.. enjoy them !



Omg thank you!!! 

The Gwens arent really flannel, but more of a beige burlap. Pretty darn sturdy! I actually really LOVE these shoes now. I felt so sexy with the pointed toe!


----------



## gemruby41

*Noe*-you look fantastic!!! Very cute dress.

*Bebe*-cute outfit!

*Fashion*-Love the outfit. 

*MKWMDA*-looking great!


----------



## peppers90

To the Max dress
Chanel Tote &
Cork VPs-sorry about the watermarks!  Trying to get the hang of it


----------



## danicky

Peppers- very pretty outfit. Love the cork VP's, and the Chanel bag is gorgeous.


----------



## Lynn12

WOW, great outfit Peppers!!!  You look fantastic.  The cork looks like a casual version of the nude patent.  Perfect!


----------



## natassha68

Peppers - GORGEOUS!!!!! head to toes :okay:


----------



## gemruby41

Loverly outfit Peppers.


----------



## Kamilla850

Stinas - I love your top, it is so cheerful and springy, and the jolis look so good on you.
Edrine - that photo of you on the couch is beautiful, it looks like the end of a beautiful sunny day...cool photo.  
Noe - wow girl, you are a stunner....and very well ahem...endowed 
Peppers - looking good!
Fashion - very sexy!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Peppers, you look great!  Love the Chanel too.


----------



## socalboo

peppers, that whole outfit is tdf! You look awesome!


----------



## delightful

*YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS*

I only post when I find something great and I found what to me is the perfect shirt for every CL outfit. I don't know how anyone can pass this up because I sure didn't. 

This past weekend I went to a fashion show and this was one of the shirts that the designer premiered as part of her summer line. I love it! At the end of the show I found her and got all of the info and ordered me one the next day. I have been meaning to come post this since Sunday but here it is. The shirt is suppose to be officially released in June when she launches her website but she is doing a pre-sale. Check it out. 









She has Marilyn and Dorothy. I bought Dorothy but they are both great. One size fits all. I will definitely be going back for the Marilyn but I want to wait for her site to launch so I can get it in black. She is only selling 100 of the white shirts for the pre-sale and she said the shirts will be limited to 100 white and 100 black when she launches. I don't know how smart that is but hey, I got mine .  

I know I am not the only one that loves this ????


Am I allowed to post where to get it?? I don't know but here it is... 


http://www.shopit.com/Tough Cookie Unlimited

If not, sorry. The last time I posted and I didn't leave info where to get a pair of limited edition CL's, I got messages asking for purchase info.


----------



## Zophie

fabulous outfit, peppers!  You always look great.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

MKWMDA,you look hot.
pepper90,can't go wrong with that chanel and cl combo...fierce


----------



## Noegirl05

Kamilla850 said:


> Noe - wow girl, you are a stunner....and very well ahem...endowed


 

LMAO... thanks I cant hold these girls down any longer!!!! Plus we can attribute them to 11 months of breastfeeding


----------



## MKWMDA

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> MKWMDA,you look hot.
> pepper90,can't go wrong with that chanel and cl combo...fierce



Hehe thanks DeeDee! I ended up adding a burgundy cardigan over the grey tneck, and put the belt over it. Made me look alot more polished. Wish I had taken a picture! It was SO coordinated because my cardigan matched my VP tips!


----------



## DamierAddict

delightful said:


> *YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS*
> 
> I only post when I find something great and I found what to me is the perfect shirt for every CL outfit. I don't know how anyone can pass this up because I sure didn't.
> 
> This past weekend I went to a fashion show and this was one of the shirts that the designer premiered as part of her summer line. I love it! At the end of the show I found her and got all of the info and ordered me one the next day. I have been meaning to come post this since Sunday but here it is. The shirt is suppose to be officially released in June when she launches her website but she is doing a pre-sale. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has Marilyn and Dorothy. I bought Dorothy but they are both great. One size fits all. I will definitely be going back for the Marilyn but I want to wait for her site to launch so I can get it in black. She is only selling 100 of the white shirts for the pre-sale and she said the shirts will be limited to 100 white and 100 black when she launches. I don't know how smart that is but hey, I got mine .
> 
> I know I am not the only one that loves this ????
> 
> 
> Am I allowed to post where to get it?? I don't know but here it is...
> 
> 
> http://www.shopit.com/Tough Cookie Unlimited
> 
> If not, sorry. The last time I posted and I didn't leave info where to get a pair of limited edition CL's, I got messages asking for purchase info.




i like this shirt .. a lot . .but the shirt comes in one size?????


----------



## DamierAddict

^^^

edit: i have big boobs . how can i get a shirt that comes in one size?


----------



## Zophie

honestly, I don't think that style of shirt would even be very complimentary to someone with big boobs becaue it flows out under the chest.


----------



## MKWMDA

Yeah I loved it too until I saw that it was one size, and almost baby-doll ish. That would REALLY not flatter me in the breasticle area.

But its a supercute idea! Maybe on something a little more versatile, like a white turtleneck! Now THAT I would buy!


----------



## lvpiggy

ahhhh i MUST HAVE THIS.  heheheh 



delightful said:


> *YOU HAVE TO SEE THIS*
> 
> I only post when I find something great and I found what to me is the perfect shirt for every CL outfit. I don't know how anyone can pass this up because I sure didn't.
> 
> This past weekend I went to a fashion show and this was one of the shirts that the designer premiered as part of her summer line. I love it! At the end of the show I found her and got all of the info and ordered me one the next day. I have been meaning to come post this since Sunday but here it is. The shirt is suppose to be officially released in June when she launches her website but she is doing a pre-sale. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has Marilyn and Dorothy. I bought Dorothy but they are both great. One size fits all. I will definitely be going back for the Marilyn but I want to wait for her site to launch so I can get it in black. She is only selling 100 of the white shirts for the pre-sale and she said the shirts will be limited to 100 white and 100 black when she launches. I don't know how smart that is but hey, I got mine .
> 
> I know I am not the only one that loves this ????
> 
> 
> Am I allowed to post where to get it?? I don't know but here it is...
> 
> 
> http://www.shopit.com/Tough Cookie Unlimited
> 
> If not, sorry. The last time I posted and I didn't leave info where to get a pair of limited edition CL's, I got messages asking for purchase info.


----------



## delightful

MKWMDA said:


> Yeah I loved it too until I saw that it was one size, and almost baby-doll ish. That would REALLY not flatter me in the breasticle area.
> 
> But its a supercute idea! Maybe on something a little more versatile, like a white turtleneck! Now THAT I would buy!




In the show she had Tuniques that fell of the shoulder and the baby doll tank top style. I will see if I have pics of the Tunique because she doesn't have them in her store. I don't know if that will be a late release. I got her card. maybe i'll email her. The tunique was super cute as well just not my style. I'll get back to you all in a little while.


----------



## blonddnyc

ok heres mine --

Black sequin BCBG dress with Black patent Rolando's


----------



## blonddnyc

and my piluca wedges...


----------



## Edrine

blondnyc- hot outfits!!i'm glad you got the white piluca's


----------



## oo_let_me_see

blondd, gorgeous dress!!!  Looks great with the Rolandos!


----------



## Kamilla850

blond - looking good, the rolandos with that sequin dress look great.  I love that 'smelling the pits' pose.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Great outfits *blonddnyc*! I've been debating for a while over whether or not to get the pilucas but seeing them in your pictures just totally sold me!


----------



## DamierAddict

blonddnyc said:


> ok heres mine --
> 
> Black sequin BCBG dress with Black patent Rolando's





woah!! sexxxxy mama


----------



## cjy

blonddnyc said:


> ok heres mine --
> 
> Black sequin BCBG dress with Black patent Rolando's


 
Wow you go girl!!!!


----------



## Stinas

*blonddnyc* - You look great!!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

^^ I second that... I would kill for your legs LOL


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*blonddnyc*,you look FIERCE.


----------



## delightful

lvpiggy said:


> ahhhh i MUST HAVE THIS.  heheheh



She finally got back to me. She said a few shirts will be listed on Ebay as promotion for her line. She will email me the link once they are listed. I will keep you updated.


----------



## angelie

blondnyc u look amazing


----------



## wantmore

Hmmm.....I thought I posted about you guys yesterday but I guess it didn't register....Here it is again....

*fashion* - I love the deco!

*MK* - looking good!

*blond* - I love both of your outfits and I love the patent Roandos with the Bebe dress. Have fun in Atlantic City!!!


----------



## Edna

Been browsing this thread for awhile and I'm finally posting!

*fashionpoison*, love that pink dress!

*blondnyc*, your sequin dress, legs, and those Rolandos are KILLER!!


My outfit to a casual dinner last night. Sorry for the dark picture. We were in the parking garage! 

Striped sweater + tights from Joyce Leslie (cheesy clothing store on the east coast!)
LV Damier Speedy 30
black Declics


----------



## keya

Love the outfit, Edna!


----------



## marchesa lover

Edna, love your outfit and the Declics!!!!


----------



## dknigh21

Edna, your outfit is so cute. Love it.


----------



## gemruby41

Loving the outfit Edna!!


----------



## wantmore

*Edna* - you look cute!


----------



## Edrine

Edna, cute outfit!


----------



## delightful

lvpiggy said:


> ahhhh i MUST HAVE THIS.  heheheh



 I found the listings 


http://cgi.ebay.com/MARILYN-MONROE-...ryZ63869QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Good Luck!!


----------



## legaldiva

Thank you for that Ebay link ... I love that marilyn top.


----------



## peppers90

*Blond~*  Wow girl~ you look great!  The black dress is super hot~~

* Edna*~ very cuteyour damier!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Edna, cute!!


----------



## DamierAddict

Edna , you look so good!! i have the same bag (=


----------



## panrixx

Edna, you look so good.......................


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Edna* you are too cute!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

edna...love your outfit from head to toe


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## Stinas

^^^^^^Very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love it, fashion!


----------



## Edna

Thank you for your sweet comments everyone! 

*fashion*, I love your style!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Fashion*! How adorable are you?!!!! Love your look!


----------



## peppers90

* Fashion*~ Super cool outfit~love them!


----------



## socalboo

*Edna* You look so cute, love your outfit, the shoes dress it up!
*fashion* Your outfit is awesome! You have the best dresses!


----------



## Edrine

fashion-very cute!


----------



## kanaij1

Fashion, very cute outfit


----------



## JRed

love your outfits, edna and fashionispoison!


----------



## xboobielicousx

you look so cute fashionispoison! love the outfit


----------



## sara999

fashionispoison said:


>


you make the sometimes look amazing! now i want a pair!


----------



## danicky

*Blond, Edna, Fashiop*, you ladies look great. Love all the beautiful outfits!!!


----------



## legaldiva

I broke my camera, but I conscripted one of our paralegals to take a pic of my outfit today:

"Root" brown Theory suit;
white Zara blouse;
H&M turquoise stone necklace & bracelet;
Python simples.


----------



## MKWMDA

Legal that is CUTE! I love the turquoise and brown! And the python simples are TDF!


----------



## socalboo

legaldiva- That outfit is so CLASSY! Your Python Simples are gorgeous on you!


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks!  The whole ensemble is a bit tight--dutch food is not great for the waistline except enlarging it.

This was our convo:

Me:  Hi--are you busy?
Him: Um, no.
Me:  Can you take a picture of my outfit?
Him: Um, sure.
*taking picture*
Him: I don't understand why we're doing this.
Me:  OMG!  My BF says the exact same thing.


----------



## danicky

Legal, love your outfit!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

legaldiva said:


> I broke my camera, but I conscripted one of our paralegals to take a pic of my outfit today:
> 
> "Root" brown Theory suit;
> white Zara blouse;
> H&M turquoise stone necklace & bracelet;
> Python simples.



Wow! You're gorgeous and that outfit is amazing.


----------



## gemruby41

*Legal*, from head to toe you are gorgeous!!


----------



## legaldiva

gem, shoecrazy & dana--thank you!


----------



## babypie

Legaldiva you look gorgeous!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

legal - you look so pretty!! LMBO about that convo !


----------



## cjy

Legal you look amazing! Very well put together!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Jen, you gawgeous thang!  Love the Theory suit and especially the simples!


----------



## natassha68

fashion - Such a cute look !!!

Legal - top notch all the way


----------



## peppers90

Legal~ very classy; the turquoise looks nice with your skin tone and hair~~


----------



## JetSetGo!

*LD* You are too cute!


----------



## bebexirene

*blonddnyc*, I love both outfits!  You have such a gorgeous body!

*Edna*, very cute!

*fashionispoison*, I love your outfit so much!

*legaldiva*, love your shoes!


----------



## Stinas

Legal - You sooo pretty!!  Very prof.!  Love it!


----------



## bebexirene

first picture - my outfit from a wedding that I attended on Saturday:
BCBG Max Azria Ruffle Bubble Dress in Light Violet
Louis Vuitton Monogram Shawl in Pink
Louboutin Suede Rolando in Plum

second and third picture (showing the red soles) - my outfit from a dinner with the boyfriend:
Bebe Gauzy Rose Bubble Dress in Silver
Louboutin Satin Very Prive in Royal Blue


----------



## DamierAddict

bebexirene .. sexyyy outfitss

second pair .. Louboutin Satin Very Prive in Royal Blue
 I NEED THOSE!!

must know where you got them


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Legal*,you look so so so lovely
*Bebe*,you look too cute...the pop of blue is like icing on a beautiful cake


----------



## Edna

legal - I love everything about that outfit! The colors go so well together.

bebexirene - that dress is gorgeous on you! And I love the LV scarf.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Bebe, I love the purple with the blue! Stunning!

Legal, great outfit. I have those same bracelets!


----------



## Zophie

*legal diva*, I love your outfit.  It doesn't look too tight to me.  I've never tried Theory for suits but I might have to check them out.  I really like the way that one.

*bebexirene*, your outfit is adorable!  I love your Bebe dress.  I wouldn't have pictured it would be so cute seeing it on a hanger, but it looks great on you.


----------



## wantmore

*fashion* - your outfit is fun!

*legal* - Awww, those Simples that your Dear BF brought you.....great outfit! You look very well put together!

*bebe *- you look adorable!


----------



## xboobielicousx

bebexirene  - those blue VPs are a show stopper!! you look great!


----------



## socalboo

bebe - you are so adorable! love your bubble dress and your blue satin vps are tdf!


----------



## danicky

*Legal *and *Bebe*, beautiful outfits ladies!!


----------



## sara999

legal you look gorgeous!

bebe i love your fits and your shoes!!


----------



## legaldiva

bebe--I just love your dress; the shoes are the perfect *pop* of unexpected color!

Thanks everyone for your sweet comments; you all really made my day!


----------



## Stinas

Bebe - you look soo nice!!!


----------



## Zophie

I saw a mirror today so I had to take the opportunity to take a pic, though it didn't come out well.  I'm wearing  Ann Taylor pants and a DVF top that is really cute but you can't see too well unfortunately.  CL Very Prive.  I'm leaving for Vegas tomorrow and hopefully will come back with some new CLs when I return.


----------



## Edrine

zophie, have fun in veas!!for sure you will come back with CL's love the outfit!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Zophie* You are so cute!


----------



## gemruby41

*Zophie*, your outfits are always on point. 

Dress-Calvin Klein
Bag-LV
Shoes-Yoyo 85mm


----------



## Edrine

love the outfit gem!


----------



## babypie

Zophie - adorable and polished as always.  Love the look of VP.
Gem - You look so pretty!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Bebe* I missed your pix earlier! Love the Blue Satins. So fun! You wear the Purple Ro's so well too!

*Gem* I LOVE your dress! you look fabulous!


----------



## delightful

I only see 8 listed but I wrote the seller and she said she has more. I must admit I like this one better then the baby doll tank I got. 







http://cgi.ebay.com/MARILYN-MONROE-...ryZ63869QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - you are too cute!!!
Gem - You make me feel sooo springy!


----------



## Butterfly*

legaldiva said:


> Me:  Hi--are you busy?
> Him: Um, no.
> Me:  Can you take a picture of my outfit?
> Him: Um, sure.
> *taking picture*
> Him: *I don't understand why we're doing this.*
> Me:  OMG!  My BF says the exact same thing.


 LOVE IT!

_*  Zophie*_ - Cute!
_*  Gem*_ - I love those yoyos on you!


----------



## babypie

delightful said:


> I only see 8 listed but I wrote the seller and she said she has more. I must admit I like this one better then the baby doll tank I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MARILYN-MONROE-LOVE-SHIRT-FEATURING-BLACK-PIGALLE-SHOE_W0QQitemZ160245420758QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63869QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Are you the seller?


----------



## peppers90

*Zophie~ *you look super!  Good luck in Vegas 

*Gem*~ always sophisticated!


----------



## delightful

No, why? 
Cause I posted a pic of the other shirt?


----------



## delightful

Gem I love the outfit. Gorgeous!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Zophie* and *gem*...you dolls look so cute


----------



## bebexirene

Thanks for the comments everyone! =]

*DamierAddict*, I bought the VPs at the Barneys store in New York.

*Zophie*, I love your outfit!  Have fun in Vegas!

*gemruby41*, very pretty!  The dress looks so cute!


----------



## laureenthemean

*Gem*, you look so cute!  Love the way the Yoyos look on you, they go great with your skin tone!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks-*Edrine, babypie, Jet, Stinas, Butterfly, peppers, delightful, DeeDee, bebexirene, & laureen*.


----------



## danicky

Zophie - love your outfit. Too cute.
Gem - very pretty.


----------



## Stinas

I know its not an outfit, but whatever lol
When Louboutin Minibout(Me) meets Zanotti(Friend) lol


----------



## Zophie

love your outfit, *gemruby*.  The yoyos and the bag go great together!


----------



## fashionispoison

thanks so much for the compliments ladies  i love my Sometimes so much i got them in black!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*stinas*,that pic is too cute


----------



## danicky

Stinas, that's such a cute picture.


----------



## gemruby41

Love the pic Stinas!


----------



## MKWMDA

I dont know if it was just my computer (crazy Macs), but I had to stare at Stinas's pic for a while before I understood what was in it!


----------



## LavenderIce

fashionispoison--love how your paired the Sometimes with your outfit!

legaldiva--you look so well put together.

bebe-gorgeous dresses!  

gem--you look fabulous!

zophie--love your VPs.  Have fun in Vegas!  I cannot wait for your report.

Stinas--that's a great picture. Hope your CLs had a good time with their new friends, GZs.


----------



## Sammyjoe

gemruby41 said:


> *Zophie*, your outfits are always on point.
> 
> Dress-Calvin Klein
> Bag-LV
> Shoes-Yoyo 85mm


 
I love this look!


----------



## wantmore

*Zophie* - cute! Have fun in Vegas!

*gem* - that dress is fantastic! I think it's very flattering. Are your YoYos burgundy?

*Stinas* - awwww, it seems like Minibout and Zanotti are getting too cozy! Where was their chaperone? Please, I don't want to see hybrids (J/K) LOL!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!  I thought you guys would like the pic!


wantmore said:


> *Stinas* - awwww, it seems like Minibout and Zanotti are getting too cozy! Where was their chaperone? Please, I don't want to see hybrids (J/K) LOL!


LOL!!!


----------



## socalboo

*zophie* - you look awesome!
*gem* - so classy, as usual!
*stinas* - love that pic, it's so cute!


----------



## ledaatomica

gemruby41 said:


> *Zophie*, your outfits are always on point.
> 
> Dress-Calvin Klein
> Bag-LV
> Shoes-Yoyo 85mm


 
*gem *you are always fantastic and so elegant!


----------



## lvpiggy

this is SO CUTE! i'm totally doing this with my best friend next time she wears her CLs out too!


Stinas said:


> I know its not an outfit, but whatever lol
> When Louboutin Minibout(Me) meets Zanotti(Friend) lol


----------



## lvpiggy

legaldiva said:


> Thanks! The whole ensemble is a bit tight--dutch food is not great for the waistline except enlarging it.
> 
> This was our convo:
> 
> Me: Hi--are you busy?
> Him: Um, no.
> Me: Can you take a picture of my outfit?
> Him: Um, sure.
> *taking picture*
> Him: I don't understand why we're doing this.
> Me: OMG! My BF says the exact same thing.


----------



## Edna

Zophie - Very cute!

Gem - I love that dress!

Stinas - Cute picture! Love the Minibouts.


----------



## LoubouLush

All these fab outfits and shoes are making me so jeaous of your wardrobes!

I bought this new dress and am thinking of teaming it with my no prives for a wedding and party - gold and yellow though - is it a bit much?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Omg...louboulush,I love yellow and gold together. I love that outfit.


----------



## gemruby41

wantmore said:


> *gem* - that dress is fantastic! I think it's very flattering. *Are your YoYos burgundy?*


They are chocolate brown.


LoubouLush said:


> All these fab outfits and shoes are making me so jeaous of your wardrobes!
> 
> I bought this new dress and am thinking of teaming it with my no prives for a wedding and party - gold and yellow though - is it a bit much?


That is a very pretty dress, and the gold NP's would be perfect.


----------



## xboobielicousx

that yellow with the glitter NPs look perfect together!


----------



## lolitablue

gemruby41 said:


> They are chocolate brown.
> 
> That is a very pretty dress, and the gold NP's would be perfect.


 

Oh yes, I love it!! Very nice combo!


----------



## Noegirl05

Louboulush~ Great combo!!!! I may do that for my anniversary outfit this weekend! May I ask where you got your dress its gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

*Loubou,* what a pretty dress, and the shoes are stunning. I think they go together perfectly.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I LOVE the yellow dress with the glitters! You look great!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Louboulush* - Yellow and gold glitters are a perfect pairing IMO... you look fabulous!!   I almost got the gold instead of the silver (but got very lucky since NM sent me my first choice - silver - by accident) ... anyway, when I thought I was getting the gold, I kept picturing the shoes with a yellow dress!


----------



## Noegirl05

I have the gold and haven't worn them but I am thinking about wearing htem onsaturday night


----------



## LoubouLush

Thank you all - you're very kind 

*Fieryfashionist *I would probably have bought the silver had I known they existed at the time I bought my golds on honeymoon  as I would have got more wear from them!

*Noegirl05* it's from LK Bennett www.lkbennet.com (Spin in zest)

Lauren dress and coat in zest is stunning but wasn't in my size in the shop.


----------



## peppers90

LoubouLush~  Those glitters look PERFECT with the yellow dress!!  I love your name-too cute


----------



## socalboo

*LoubouLush* - You look beautiful! I love the combo, it looks awesome!


----------



## wantmore

got it *gem*!

*Loubou* - Perfect combination!

Here's me today:
Gap Cowl neck top in cream
ES jeans
New Simples


----------



## babypie

Wantmore you look great


----------



## JRed

louboulush, i love your dress!  i have a pair of glitter np but i never seem to wear anything but black with them.  yellow and gold look fab together.  thanks for modelling!

wantmore, i love the cream top with those simples!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Oh my...wantmore...you are making me want the New Simples now...and I love that top!


----------



## archygirl

Wore new Michael Kors turquoise python print dress and brown VPs to SATC, but it was SOLD OUT!!!!! I will take photos tomorrow, when I wear it again to see the film. Did have a red martini in honor of the film at dinner, though.


----------



## wantmore

babypie said:


> Wantmore you look great


 


JRed said:


> wantmore, i love the cream top with those simples!


 
Thanks guys!



neverenoughhandbags said:


> Oh my...wantmore...you are making me want the New Simples now...and I love that top!


Thanks! You ought to consider getting them. They are a sexy twist to the regular Simples and very comfy .


----------



## legaldiva

H&M black suit;
blue Vanilia button down;
python simples.


----------



## legaldiva

Harbor blue Theory suit;
Pink blouse from Zara;
H Constance belt;
Python simples.

In our counsel chambers ... final day of our 2-week hearing!!!


----------



## fmd914

wantmore - love the new simples with that outfit!  Have not been a great fan of them, but they lok great!

legal - I LOVE how versatile you make your python simples.  You have given me so many ideas for wearing them.  I have never seen such great suits at H&M.  You look so chic!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

legaldiva, you are pure class. Those python simples look great with everything, don't they?


----------



## danicky

Wantmore, love your outfit.

Legal, so professional. Love both your outfits. The Python's steal the show. lol


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas said:


> I know its not an outfit, but whatever lol
> When Louboutin Minibout(Me) meets Zanotti(Friend) lol



GREAT PICTURE, Stinas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjy

neverenoughhandbags said:


> legaldiva, you are pure class. Those python simples look great with everything, don't they?


Ditto!! What she said!!!


----------



## Stinas

Wantmore - Seeing your new simples makes me want them!
Legal - You always look soo pretty!


----------



## gemruby41

*Wantmore*-I like how your outfit is simple and so well put together. 

*Legal*-I just love the professional look. You rock!!!


----------



## Stinas

oooo - Thanks!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Louboulush* I LOVE that outfit! It's beautiful! 

*Stinas* What fun!!!!


----------



## socalboo

*wantmore* - I love your look! Those camel New Simples are gorgeous! I think I need a pair too now that I see how great they look on you!

*legal* - I can't see your pic but I'm sure you look great! I love your python Simples!


----------



## aira108

My outfit for my daughter's baptism

Black/cream floral BCBG dress
Chanel black caviar e/w flap
Black kid simples


----------



## Stinas

aria - Chanel goes sooo perfect with Louboutins!  You look very pretty!!!


----------



## wantmore

*legaldiva *- you always look very professional (that's a good thing)!

*fmd*, *danicky*, *Stinas*, *gem*,  - THANKS!

*socalboo* - Thanks! They're the Patent Milk though.

*aira* - nice outfit! Love the Chanel.


----------



## singtong

this isnt me, as I never take pictures, but found this one of my sister which I thought you may all like...


----------



## danicky

*Aira-* very pretty outfit.

*Sing-* your sister's dress is very cool.


----------



## socalboo

*aira* - very chic!
*sing* - love your sister's dress!
*wantmore* - milk patent, they are beautiful!

Me casual to work today:
Free People tank
1921 Jeans
Grey Patent Rolandos


----------



## danicky

Socal, love it!! The Rolando's are TDF!!


----------



## keya

nice outfits, everyone!


----------



## Renate_

My outfit today


----------



## babypie

*Renate*, you look great!!


----------



## danicky

Renate, very chic.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*legaldiva,socal,aira,renate,wantmore*...FIERCE!
*singtong,* your sister looks too cute...love the shoot


----------



## JetSetGo!

Everyone looks so fabulous!


----------



## Stinas

Social - those Rolandos are TDF!!!  Im holding off to get them! lol
Renate - Your hair is amazing!!  Very pretty!


----------



## ayla

*Renate -* awesome outfit, you're so cute !


----------



## aira108

Renate, those shoes are HOT!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

socal - love the rolandos!

renate - you look smokin!!


----------



## wantmore

*singtong* - your sister's dress is very pretty! 

*socal* - Thanks again! I love the heels-jeans-tee combination!

*Renate* - Very nice! I love the tights with the mini skirt!

*DeeDee* - Thanks!


----------



## socalboo

*DeeDee, JSG, Stinas, xbooboie & wantmore* - Thanks!

*Renate* - Great look!


----------



## bebexirene

Stinas, that picture is so cute!

LoubouLush, love the outfit!  The shoes and the dress are such a perfect match!

*wantmore*, I love your outfit.  It's so casual and pretty at the same time!

*legaldiva*, you always look so pretty and professional!

*aira108*, cute outfit!

*singtong*, I love that picture.  Your sister's dress is very pretty.

*socalboo*, love the Rolandos so much!

*Renate*, you look so pretty!


----------



## Zophie

wow, I've missed some great outfits in the time I've been out of town.  Everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## fmd914

Cream/Python Activas - I have to learn to post better pics!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Renate - CUTE!

fmd - Love the Activas!


----------



## bebexirene

*fmd914*, great pictures!  I love the Activas that you have.  They are so pretty!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Fmd914*- you are the python queen!!! Those look amazing on you! I just bought them in the Aztec but now I want the python too!


----------



## fmd914

Thanks, MPA!  Umm, I see in your sig that your Jaws have arrived - where are the pics?   That is one of my favorite shoes - I bought it in two color combos.  Please, please post pics including modeling pics!


oo-let - you always are so good at handing out compliments!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ah, guilty! I'm waiting til I get my pedicure tomorrow to take pics! A pair of shoes this gorgeous deserve better than my chipped nail polish! I am absolutely in love with them! Do you have them in the red also? I wish I could get my hands on a pair!!!


----------



## fmd914

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Ah, guilty! I'm waiting til I get my pedicure tomorrow to take pics! A pair of shoes this gorgeous deserve better than my chipped nail polish! I am absolutely in love with them! Do you have them in the red also? I wish I could get my hands on a pair!!!


 
Okay - somewhat forgiven.  When I got my bronze python a few months ago, I was working in the yard.  I so wanted to try them on but was like "they deserve more than sweaty yard feet!"

No, I don't have the red.  You are going to think I am nuts - I have the ivory and the siment (gray/cream/cement) colors.  Which are actually too close in color to keep both but I don't care!  I started to post a thread asking if they were too similar to keep both, but knew everyone would say yes!  So I hide them in shame in my closet! :shame:

bebe - thank you!  They are a beautiful pair (and that is giving credit to CL -not to me!)


----------



## JetSetGo!

*FMD* Wonderful! What a classically beautiful outfit!

Can't wait to see them *MPA*!!!!


----------



## danicky

FMD, lovely outfit. I love the Activas!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

fmd - those python activas look amazing on you! you are the python queen


----------



## peppers90

FMD~  Love those python activas!!


----------



## wantmore

bebexirene said:


> *wantmore*, I love your outfit. It's so casual and pretty at the same time!


 
Thank you!

*fmd *- really cute outfit!


----------



## Zophie

fmd914 said:


> View attachment 451732
> 
> 
> View attachment 451733
> 
> 
> View attachment 451734
> 
> 
> Cream/Python Activas - I have to learn to post better pics!


 

those are beautiful and go perfectly with your pants!


----------



## LoubouLush

You all look so fab!  I think I need to stop reading thread as it has me itching for more CLs


----------



## singtong

I love how loads of tpf members have now got python activa's did we all get them from onlinegenesis off ebay? Coz i have some too, and they were such a good deal compared to the ones going on ebay at the mo!!!

btw everyone looks fab!!!!!!! 

x


----------



## socalboo

*fmd* - So classy chic! You look awesome!


----------



## fmd914

Thanks all for the compliments!  I am going to have to post in this thread more often - it is great for ego-boosting!   After weeks of rain we had a few dry (but hot) days so I was finally able to wear some of my CLs this week!  Yeah!


singtong - I got my Activas from bluefly a few months ago when they had a great selection of CLs.  But glad to know this shoe has been available for others. It really is a gorgeous way to wear a touch of python without going over the top (although you all know that I don't mind being over the top!).


----------



## Zophie

Here's my outfit from today:

DKNY top
White House Black Market skirt
CL Rolando, black kid leather


----------



## danicky

Zophie, what a lovely outfit.


----------



## JetSetGo!

fmd914 said:


> Thanks all for the compliments!  I am going to have to post in this thread more often...



Yes, please!!!! 


*Zophie* Beautiful!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Looking good,*Zophie*


----------



## Edrine

fmd914 said:


> View attachment 451732
> 
> 
> View attachment 451733
> 
> 
> View attachment 451734
> 
> 
> Cream/Python Activas - I have to learn to post better pics!


 

wow


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - Pretty as always!


----------



## Edrine

going back to vegas yet again for my cousin's debut..2nd outfit is for thr formal party


privatitas







africa cork


----------



## socalboo

*Zophie* - You look so pretty! Love those Rolandos!

*Edrine* - Very nice! You look cute in your Privatitas and the corks go nice with that dress!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Edrine,I love your dressy outfit and the casual one is completely fun with the Privatitas!


----------



## peppers90

*Zophie*  Nice outfit~ You wear the Rolandos well 

*Edrine*~Ohhhh nice privatitas!!  Have fun in vegas!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

My first CL outfit post...Planning to wear this to bday dinner tonight and then some dancing

Top by Porridge
Shorts by Park Manhattan
Shoes: CL Decollete Paillettes






camera adds 10+ lbs to the thigh =(


----------



## danicky

Ederine, lovely outfits.

MoreCHOOS, really cute outfit.


----------



## wantmore

*zophie *- you look so demure (that's a compliment ).

*Edrine* - Love the African Queen.

*more_CHOOS* - love your blouse and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## peppers90

*More_CHOOS~*  REALLY love that top!


----------



## peppers90

Here is a "matchy-matchy" outfit for today!  ~~I just wanted an excuse to wear my Graffitis 

 Ya Ya Alfalo dress
 Balenciaga clutch
 Graffiti Clichys


----------



## danicky

Peppers, lovely outfit!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Looks great, peppers!


----------



## wantmore

*peppers* - your "matchy-matchy" is pulled off very well. Where are you going? I'm being nosy, LOL!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thank you ladies....

and Peppers your oufit looks hot!


----------



## socalboo

*more_choos* - Your top is so pretty! Nice decolletes, you look great!

*peppers* - I agree, you pull that matchy look off brilliantly! I'd say very well coordinated!


----------



## fashionispoison

*peppers *love your outfit!!


----------



## peppers90

wantmore said:


> *peppers* - your "matchy-matchy" is pulled off very well. Where are you going? I'm being nosy, LOL!




 Just out to a Spanish restaurant in town called "Mallorca."   It's was hot here today, so I thought this outfit might do in 90 degree temps ~~


----------



## JetSetGo!

*More Choos* You look GORGEOUS! 

*Peppers* Fabulous outfit! I sooooo love your Graff Clichys!!!!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Choos, you look terrific!

Peppers, love the outfit and the clichys!


----------



## karwood

peppers90 said:


> Just out to a Spanish restaurant in town called "Mallorca." It's was hot here today, so I thought this outfit might do in 90 degree temps ~~


 
PEPPERS- Your outfit is MUY CALIENTE!!!


----------



## Stinas

Edrine - The African Queen look sooo cute!!!
More choos - I love the shorts!!!  I sooo wish I had thinner legs to wear them tooo!  You look great!
Peppers - You always look sooo hott!!!  I love your dress!!  Who makes it?


----------



## babypie

*Zophie*, lovely as always, those Rolandos look so good on you!
*Edrine*, both outfits look great!
*MoreChoos*, I love that top! 
*Peppers*, looking fab as always!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*edrine*,ya look smokin hot
*morechoos*..love your legs...happy bday
*pepper*,matchy matchy? my anus.!..that ensemble is gorgeous


----------



## DamierAddict

pepper!! i love your dress its the same one lauren conrad wore .. it looks so much better on u!


----------



## peppers90

DamierAddict said:


> pepper!! i love your dress its the same one lauren conrad wore .. it looks so much better on u!



Thanks girl, you made my day, since I'm AT LEAST 10yrs older than LC 

THANKS LADIES for your compliments


----------



## more_CHOOS

socalboo, jsg, neverenoughhandbags, Stinas, babypie, DeeDeeDelovely...thank you so much for your kind words.  -- such ego boosters.  thanks


----------



## Kamilla850

Peppers - you look so beautiful!


----------



## surlygirl

Amazing, Peppers! Now I'm wondering where you are located. There's a Spanish restaurant in my hometown called Mallorca that I like and miss a lot since moving away.


----------



## irishpandabear

Peppers you look so chic!  Everything about your look is spot on, well done!


----------



## bebexirene

*Zophie*, lovely outfit as usual!

*Edrine*, very cute!

*more_CHOOS*, I love your whole outfit!

*peppers90*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Zophie

gorgeous outfit, peppers.  You are one classy lady!


----------



## Zophie

more_CHOOS said:


> My first CL outfit post...Planning to wear this to bday dinner tonight and then some dancing
> 
> Top by Porridge
> Shorts by Park Manhattan
> Shoes: CL Decollete Paillettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera adds 10+ lbs to the thigh =(


 
you have nice curves!  How were your feet after a night of dancing?  I haven't been daring enough to wear CLs out to a bar or club yet.



wantmore said:


> *zophie *- you look so demure (that's a compliment ).


 
Thanks!


----------



## Stinas

*My Pythons on their first night out!* 
Im wearing a Bebe tube top, with the BEST bra...its from VS, its like a corset in a way that holds your boobs up GREAT!  I suggest it to everyone!  No more tugging & pulling up stupid strapless bras! lol  and Citizens "cropped" jeans, but as you can see they look more like skinny jeans on me lol  Im short.


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas--absolutely stunning!  I love the python VPs so much I want to wear them to sleep.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

So cute Stinas, and I have the opposite problem, never can find jeans long enough to wear with heels!


----------



## daisyduke947

Such a cute outfit, *Stinas*! You look great!! Your Citizens have a very cool wash.


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas*, FABULOUS outfit!! You got it going on!


----------



## fmd914

Great outfits ladies!  Choos, Stinas, peppers - so fun and rocking good time outfits!
Zophie - you are single handed the best dressed court reporter I have ever seen ( and how about a pole and CLs to go with the tailored suits - who would have "thunk" it!)!


----------



## peppers90

* Stinas*~ I have the same dilemma with cropped jeans-(I'm a shortie too).  Your pythons look great!!  Very cute outfit


----------



## babypie

Stinas you look great!  I have the same problem with jeans (viva la short girls )


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Stinas, you look so cute!  Great outfit and of course...LOVE THE PYTHONS!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Stinas* you always look amazing! Love love LOVE the pythons!


----------



## danicky

Stinas, you go girl!!!! Love it!!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!
I was sooo happy to wear them!  I was looking down almost the entire time lol  I knew I had to make my mom take a pic of me before I left the house lol


----------



## more_CHOOS

Zophie, thanks....but my feet are on ice right now...


----------



## Zophie

Stinas said:


> *My Pythons on their first night out!*
> Im wearing a Bebe tube top, with the BEST bra...its from VS, its like a corset in a way that holds your boobs up GREAT! I suggest it to everyone! No more tugging & pulling up stupid strapless bras! lol and Citizens "cropped" jeans, but as you can see they look more like skinny jeans on me lol Im short.


 
Stinas, that is one HOT outfit!  I have the same issue with crop pants.   I have a suit that is supposed to be cropped pants but they fit me perfectly without tayloring as regular pants.



fmd914 said:


> Great outfits ladies! Choos, Stinas, peppers - so fun and rocking good time outfits!
> Zophie - you are single handed the best dressed court reporter I have ever seen ( and how about a pole and CLs to go with the tailored suits - who would have "thunk" it!)!


 
Thanks so much!  And I wonder what the attorneys would think if they knew I had a stripper pole.  I actually did have one guy insist he'd worked with me more than once before (and he hadn't.)  Then he finally said, "Well, maybe I saw you dancing at that club."  hahahaha!  



more_CHOOS said:


> Zophie, thanks....but my feet are on ice right now...


 
awww, sorry to hear that.  but at least you looked great!


----------



## wantmore

*Stinas *- you hot mama you!


----------



## Edrine

Stinas- you look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

stinas- LOVE it! you look fab


----------



## blackpantyhose

thanks!! hehe glad to know nobody here thinks i'm crazy for wearing CLs with "casual" outfits, last time i wore my beige fabric NPs to a bbq, my friends gave me such a hard time! 

weather's been so nice here! went to a SATC pre-premier party last night:










then today was THE MOST GORGEOUS WEATHER EVER!! so i seized the opportunity to wear my denim mini to the club 









Great Look


----------



## JRed

wow, everyone looks fantastic!  all the legs on display...  i so need to go to the gym!!


----------



## blackpantyhose

My outfit for today: Melting Pot Skinny Jeans, Etam Top, Max Mara jacket, Chanel sunnys and.....nude patent yoyo's 110 



Jeans and Heels a perfect combination


----------



## karwood

This is not YOU, BlackPantyHose!!!!!!!- this is CatCat, you need to stop STEALING pics from other tPFers!!!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

^^I think she meant to quote LV and CatCat; her comments are at the bottom of each picture.

I was thinking the same thing "that's LV, unless she changed her name to blackpantyhose" until I saw the comment at the bottom of the pics that wasn't there on the original posting


----------



## karwood

Here is CatCat original post:



catcat said:


> My outfit for today: Melting Pot Skinny Jeans, Etam Top, Max Mara jacket, Chanel sunnys and.....nude patent yoyo's 110​


----------



## more_CHOOS

Kar, at the bottom of blackpantyhose post it says "Jeans and Heels a perfect combination"


----------



## more_CHOOS

and under LVPiggy pic, it says "Great Look "


----------



## danicky

^^^Yeah, I think she is commenting on the photos.


----------



## karwood

more_CHOOS said:


> and under LVPiggy pic, it says "Great Look "


 
more_choos- BlackPantyHose has posted pics before belonging to other tPF. She recently posted pics in "Post Pics of your CLs" claiming they are her CLs. Swanky Mama of Three response to her was "not to steal pix from other tPFers and pose them as your own".  
i just posted the original post of CatCat.


----------



## xboobielicousx

i think she's trying to quote the post but isn't doing it correctly....she has comments below each "quote"  ..."great look" and "heels and jeans. a perfect combination"  under the photos...

at first i thought the same as you karwood but then i noticed the comments


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

looking good..stinas


----------



## karwood

OK ladies, I will take your word for it. I am probably being over-protective, especially since BlackpantyHose posted pix belonging to Azure418 on June 2. She claimed they were her shoes. Thanks to english_girl_900 alerting us these pix were stolen, otherwise it would have gone unnoticed. 

I will try to give BlackpantyHose the benefit of the doubt next time.My apologies to BPH for being too quick to judge.


----------



## xboobielicousx

karwood - i just checked back on june2 posts and found her post...her post has been edited by a mod but if you look alittle further to english_girl's post saying that blackpantyhose stole the pics, you can see bph's comment "BEAUTIFUL" on the bottom of the post, below the mouche pics...

here's a link to the post
http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/post-pics-of-your-louboutins-72412-372.html

thanks for watching out though!  i love that we are so protective of each other


----------



## karwood

xboobielicousx said:


> karwood - i just checked back on june2 posts and found her post...her post has been edited by a mod but if you look alittle further to english_girl's post saying that blackpantyhose stole the pics, you can see bph's comment "BEAUTIFUL" on the bottom of the post, below the mouche pics...
> 
> here's a link to the post
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/post-pics-of-your-louboutins-72412-372.html
> 
> thanks for watching out though! i love that we are so protective of each other


 
Point taken. She should  learn how to use the "insert quote" when remarking on other post. I mean that in concerned way, because obviously her current technique of quoting has been easily misunderstood for other intentions.


----------



## socalboo

^^I agree with *kar*. For her own benefit, poor BPH is probably thinking "What did I do?" *BPH* - Go to the FAQ section to learn how to quote posts correctly.

On another note, *Stinas* - You look great! I would be looking down at my shoes all day long too! So gorgeous. btw-I have the same shortie thing going on too! Your COHs look great on you though! Sometimes cropped is good, no tailoring needed!


----------



## karwood

xboobielicousx said:


> karwood - i just checked back on june2 posts and found her post...her post has been edited by a mod but if you look alittle further to english_girl's post saying that blackpantyhose stole the pics, you can see bph's comment "BEAUTIFUL" on the bottom of the post, below the mouche pics...
> 
> here's a link to the post
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/post-pics-of-your-louboutins-72412-372.html
> 
> thanks for watching out though! i love that we are so protective of each other


 
And I totally agree that  one of the many special qualities of this forum is that we do look out for each other


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

As much as I have been wearing my CL's lately I'll try and start posting pics from now on. Anywho, Bebe top, Hot Topic pants and Black Pigalle 120's.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

fierce,*allhail*


----------



## peppers90

*AllHail*~ SUPA cool outfit!! Love it


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Thanks DeeDee and Peppers, more to come


----------



## irishpandabear

Stinas said:


> *My Pythons on their first night out!*
> Im wearing a Bebe tube top, with the BEST bra...its from VS, its like a corset in a way that holds your boobs up GREAT! I suggest it to everyone! No more tugging & pulling up stupid strapless bras! lol and Citizens "cropped" jeans, but as you can see they look more like skinny jeans on me lol Im short.


 
I love this look, it is pefectly chic!  All the attention is on those fab shoes!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Wow Stinas, I just can't get enough of them ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS SHOES!!!


----------



## bebexirene

*Stinas*, you look gorgeous!

*AllHailtheQueen*, lovely outfit!


----------



## lvpiggy

Stinas said:


> *My Pythons on their first night out!*
> Im wearing a Bebe tube top, with the BEST bra...its from VS, its like a corset in a way that holds your boobs up GREAT! I suggest it to everyone! No more tugging & pulling up stupid strapless bras! lol and Citizens "cropped" jeans, but as you can see they look more like skinny jeans on me lol Im short.


 

ohhhh how exciting, their debut!  btw you have an amazing figure!!!  hehehe i always aspired to the hourglass shape


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone for your really nice comments!!!
It took a lot of effort to put that outfit on lol...its been 100 degrees here for the past few days & I live in an older home with NO CENTRAL AIR!!!!  I DIED! lol  Thankfully my bro had put up his AC in his room, so I laid out my clothes in there to "cool" them lol  then do my wiggle to get into my jeans lol  
Next years investment = Central Air!  We say it every year, but just end up going to Greece & fixing our homes there lol  Oh well.  hehe


----------



## wantmore

*AllHail *- I'm sorry but I can't see your picture very well . Any way you can make it bigger?


----------



## laureenthemean

Alright, I've seen all you lovely ladies and been a little intimidated, but here goes (try not to be too harsh! ).  I am by no means thin, but this picture is still taken at a bad angle.  Also, the colors are brighter IRL.  Despite all these things, I love this tank top (and the shoes, of course) so much that I decided to post anyway:




Is the matching bra a little too ghetto-fabulous?


----------



## Stinas

Laureenn - awww!!! I loveeee how you paired the yellow tank with pink Jolis!!!  You are too cute!  BTW - You are thin!  You should not be intimidated at all!  If someone has something nasty to say they should just keep it to themselves.  We are all here to say only positive things...negative only in nice ways.  No one should talk about weight.  
Anyways...just noticed the pink bra too!!  love it!


----------



## babypie

Laureen you look so cute!  I love that you matched your bra to your CLs


----------



## laureenthemean

*Stinas* and *babypie*, you're both too sweet!  

BTW, *Stinas*, I love your outfit, and I don't know how anyone could not love those python VPs!  I wasn't into exotics before, but those are just gorgeous!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

laureen, don't be silly, the more ghetto the more fabulous.  LMBO!  I think you look too cute!!!


----------



## sara999

stinas what is this magical corset bra! do tell!!!


laureen you look great!


and BPH - stop stealing photos and passing them off as your own. there's no class in that.


----------



## JRed

allhail, you look hot! i think the pigalles look great with those pants.

laureen, i love the yellow singlet with the jolis!  don't worry, you look great!


----------



## peppers90

*Laureen*~  You are too hard on yourself!  You look great, and I love how you tied in the bra to the shoes!!!


----------



## socalboo

*Allhail *~You look great! I love the Pigalles with your pants! Your pic is a little small. Bigger pic!

*Laureen* ~ Aww, you are adorable! You look awesome and super hot! Absolutely ghetto-fab is not a bad thing! I love the look! It's how you wear it, and you wear it well! Keep posting outfit pics most definitely!

*Stinas* ~ I commented on your outfit before, super hot girl!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Hey,*laureen*, you look so Carrie ala bra strap...HOT!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

oo_let_me_see said:


> laureen, don't be silly, the more ghetto the more fabulous.  LMBO!  I think you look too cute!!!


LOL!  Hilarious.  

Thank you *oo_let_me_see, Sara, JRed, peppers, socalboo, *and* DeeDee* for the kind words!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Laureen, I love your summery, outfit! Yellow and pink together is awesome.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *NEH*!


----------



## gemruby41

Love the outfit Laureen!! You look great!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *gem*!


----------



## cjy

Laureen you look great!!!


----------



## danicky

*Laureen,* really cute. I love the combination of yellow with pink. You look great!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *cjy *and *danicky*!


----------



## MKWMDA

Laureen I love the tank, such a cool color, especially with your CLs! And I personally think that not only is it hilarious that you matched your bra to your shoes, its also totally awesome, and something I would *totally* do. Its cheeky and fun!


----------



## MKWMDA

PS I read your sig, and would like to say that I need a nude body double as well. STAT.


----------



## Stinas

Laureen - Your too cute!!!  
Sara - Here is my magic bustier 
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...P-152434&page=1&cgname=OSBRPSHAZZZ&rfnbr=4860
 Social - Thanks again!  Very nice!


----------



## LavenderIce

Allhail, I'd like to see the pic bigger too, but from what I can see, you're working it!

laureen--I have seen you in person and all this "not thin" and ghetto fabulous talk is nonsense.  I like your tank and I like the color of your bra.  I need one like that.

Stinas--thanks for sharing your "secret" bustier.  I am gonna check that out.


----------



## wantmore

*Laureen* - Pictures are deceiving......as Lavender said, we've seen you in person and you looked awesome! I love the color combination. The way you paired your bra to your shoes is something I would do too, LOL!


----------



## laureenthemean

Aw, thank you, *MKWMDA, Stinas, Lavender*, and *wantmore*!  I just couldn't resist matching my bra to my shoes, LOL!

BTW, as for the bra *Stinas* recommended, I know this is a little off topic, but if you have a VS Angels card, here are some coupon codes:
http://www.*********.com/forums/hot-deals/462058


----------



## LavenderIce

Laureen--I can never open those links, is it something we're not allowed to use here?


----------



## laureenthemean

LavenderIce said:


> Laureen--I can never open those links, is it something we're not allowed to use here?


Oh, maybe.  I will PM you.


----------



## Butterfly*

laureenthemean said:


> Is the matching bra a little too ghetto-fabulous?


Haha...you're so cute!


----------



## Butterfly*

I'm soooo behind in this thread...so I'll just tell you how fabulous you all look!!!!


----------



## BambiKino

I keep wearing my Catenitas. I swear I'm going to like wear them out.

Sometime Last week:




Today:


​


----------



## laureenthemean

^At least you know they were a good investment!  Love the striped blazer!


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> Aw, thank you, *MKWMDA, Stinas, Lavender*, and *wantmore*! I just couldn't resist matching my bra to my shoes, LOL!
> 
> BTW, as for the bra *Stinas* recommended, I know this is a little off topic, but if you have a VS Angels card, here are some coupon codes:
> http://www.*********.com/forums/hot-deals/462058


Its easier if you just google vs coupon codes.  I dont think we are allowed to post links like that.  I once made a list of codes in the Deals & Steals section & it was removed.

Bambi - I love your style!  Its sooo cool!  Very creative!  Love it!


----------



## danicky

Bambi, really cute outfits. Love your style!


----------



## wantmore

*Bambi *- Really cute outfits! You are getting your money's worth with the Catenitas.


----------



## Zophie

*Laureenthemean*, I love your pink/yellow combo.  If that's ghetto fabulous, then I guess I'm ghetto fabulous because I love it!


*BambiKino*, not only are your outfits great but your pictures are really cool looking and look like they could be in a magazine.  I finally tried on the Catenitas at Barneys but they couldn't find a single pair in my size in all the Barneys stores!


----------



## natassha68

Stinas said:


> *My Pythons on their first night out!*
> Im wearing a Bebe tube top, with the BEST bra...its from VS, its like a corset in a way that holds your boobs up GREAT!  I suggest it to everyone!  No more tugging & pulling up stupid strapless bras! lol  and Citizens "cropped" jeans, but as you can see they look more like skinny jeans on me lol  Im short.



you hot mama you !!! ... pythons look sooooooo sick !!!!!... wear them well


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Bambikino, I love your photos and your funky style! The Catenitas look great on you.


----------



## peppers90

* Bambi~ * love the catenitas and your Vert' deau!!


----------



## socalboo

*Bambi* - You are so funky fresh! Love the Catenitas on you! You can never wear them enough!


----------



## karwood

Bambi- Love your outfits paired with the Cantenita. You are inspiring me to wear my cantenitas soon for the first time.


----------



## karwood

Stina- Uber-Chic and *Hot!!!!! *


----------



## panrixx

I'm back from my Nephews wedding, in Slovakia, so I thought you might like to see some pictures of Karen's outfit, plus a couple more??

Karen is on the left of the picture wearing her Azzadine Alaia snake skin heels, which she even managed to dance in at the reception.

The next photo is of the happy couple (my Nephew and his Slovakian wife).

Lastly, my Nephew's brother-in-law in his kilt.


----------



## Zophie

Nice pics, panrixxx.  Karen is so lucky that she's got a man who knows all about CLs!  I really like the bride's dress too.



Here is a pic of my outfit for today:

Ann Taylor suit (but hey, this one is actually gray, not black!)
CL black Piaf
LV multicolor Eliza

I had a guy on the elevator asking about my Eliza and saying he hadn't seen MC LV before.  When he said he'd have to mention it to his wife, I told him he should buy her one.


----------



## babypie

Nice pice panrixx 

Zophie you look so put together as always!  I love pointy toes.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Bambi*...I love love love your outfits
*Panrixx*, those shoes look hot on Karen
*Zophie*, you look fierce


----------



## fashionispoison

looking good!!


----------



## wantmore

*Brian* - All 3 ladies are looking spiffy. Where's your pic though?

*Zophie* - you look very professional as always.


----------



## Stinas

wantmore said:


> *Brian* - All 3 ladies are looking spiffy. Where's your pic though?
> 
> *Zophie* - you look very professional as always.


You read my mind on both comments.
Brian - we always see Karen, looking pretty as always, but where are you pics? lol
Zophie - Soo pretty!  I love us blondes! hehe


----------



## danicky

Panrix, nice pictures.
Zophie, really pretty, as always!


----------



## archygirl

babypie said:


> laureen You Look So Cute!  I Love That You Matched Your Bra To Your Cls



Me Too!!!


----------



## archygirl

*Stinas *WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Jennabee

Stinas said:


> *My Pythons on their first night out!*
> Im wearing a Bebe tube top, with the BEST bra...its from VS, its like a corset in a way that holds your boobs up GREAT!  I suggest it to everyone!  No more tugging & pulling up stupid strapless bras! lol  and Citizens "cropped" jeans, but as you can see they look more like skinny jeans on me lol  Im short.



OMG Stinas! I think I turned lesbian for a minute after seeing this pic! LOLs! :shame: That outfit is such a killer! You must've had all of the guys  and graveling at your beautiful feet.  Simply stunning!


----------



## Jennabee

Zophie said:


> Nice pics, panrixxx.  Karen is so lucky that she's got a man who knows all about CLs!  I really like the bride's dress too.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my outfit for today:
> 
> Ann Taylor suit (but hey, this one is actually gray, not black!)
> CL black Piaf
> LV multicolor Eliza
> 
> I had a guy on the elevator asking about my Eliza and saying he hadn't seen MC LV before.  When he said he'd have to mention it to his wife, I told him he should buy her one.



So Sexy. So Sophisticated. So damn GOOD LOOKING!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *archygirl*!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Brian, Karen looks great!  Love her shoes!  The bride look gorgeous...her dress is STUNNING!!!


----------



## panrixx

wantmore said:


> *Brian* - All 3 ladies are looking spiffy. Where's your pic though?


 
*I did not want to spoil the Brad Pitt look-a-like image you may have conjured up in your mind with the truth* . Seriously, it always seems that I'm the one taking photos and never the one being photographed. I did find two pics eventually.

The first is when all the men were photographed with the bride. As I am 6' 3" tall I always position myself in the back row. *Can you spot me?* I'm wearing a brown Italian 100% wool suit, Vivienne Westwood shirt, Gucci tie and Barkers of London brown shoes.

The second photo was taken indoors, at a distance, by Karen, during the reception. I've had to enlarge it so the quality is pretty poor. I'm dancing with my sister, the mother of the groom.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^I love a man that can dress himself, and very sharply at that!  I'm shipping DH over to you for lessons!  lol


----------



## xboobielicousx

zophie - you look awesome as usual! so professional and chic


----------



## panrixx

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> *Panrixx*, those shoes look hot on Karen


 
I found another photo of Karen that shows the shoes more clearly. The photo has been enlarged so the quality has suffered a bit.


----------



## panrixx

Has someone turned the heating up to maximum? 

Stinas you look great, as always.


Stinas said:


> *My Pythons on their first night out!*
> Im wearing a Bebe tube top, with the BEST bra...its from VS, its like a corset in a way that holds your boobs up GREAT! I suggest it to everyone! No more tugging & pulling up stupid strapless bras! lol and Citizens "cropped" jeans, but as you can see they look more like skinny jeans on me lol Im short.


----------



## sara999

everyone looks so great!


----------



## socalboo

Looking good *panrixx*! - Karen is so cute!

*Zophie* - Classy as always!

*Stinas* - I already posted, but again, you are lookin' so HOT!!! I have to get one of those VS babies, not that it would make me even half as smokin' as you, but I like the idea of not having to keep pulling up a darn strapless!


----------



## socalboo

Here's me at work today. Which now I have to get back to!


----------



## shoecrazy

social - those VPs look great on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

*socalboo* - Is that a Rachel Pally jacket I spy?  I love Rachel Pally!  You look cute!


----------



## LavenderIce

Brian--You're ruggedly handsome, like Sean Connery!

Zophie--another bathroom pic.  You make public restrooms oh, so chic!

Bambi--Awesome style and pics!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

socal, love your outfit!

panrixx...looking goood!


----------



## wantmore

*Brian* - you and Karen make a lovely couple.



panrixx said:


> Has someone turned the heating up to maximum?


I guess you found *Zophie*'s pole picture 

*socal* - You did a great job paring your VP Senegal


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

too cute,*socal*


----------



## panrixx

wantmore said:


> *Brian* - you and Karen make a lovely couple.
> 
> 
> I guess you found *Zophie*'s pole picture


Wantmore, you're very kind.

No, I was looking at Stinas's Bebe tube top outfit.

I must have missed Zophie's pole picture


----------



## socalboo

*shoecrazy, laureen, neverenough, wantmore & DeeDee* - Thank you!
*
laureen* - I love Rachel Pally too, her stuff is so soft! But this one's actually St. Grace
I wasn't sure what to pair a pattern with so I just went cas and plain. But I love these shoes! I think my new fav is the VP!


----------



## panrixx

socalboo said:


> Here's me at work today. Which now I have to get back to!


I like how you look socalboo.  The slitted denim skirt is cool, in more ways than one


----------



## peppers90

*Socalboo* nice outfit; those shoes look perfect with the jacket! 

*Panrixx* both you and your wife look great~the wedding looked lovely!!

*Zophie*  That suit fits you very well;  love the LV giving it a bit of color, and of course the pointy CLs-very classy


----------



## gemruby41

*Panrixx*-you and your wife look so great at the wedding!!

*Zophie*-you always rock the suits!!!

*Socalboo*-love the skirt, and the CL's look fabulous!

Here I am with my brown Yoyo's heading to work.  I love these because they heels are not too high!


----------



## socalboo

*gem* - You always look so sophisticated! I love how your brown Yoyos match your LV bag! Very pretty!

*panrixx, peppers, wantmore & gem* - Thank you! panrixx, you are funny! That is my favorite jean skirt, I got it on sale for about $20.00!


----------



## lovely&amazing

This is crazy new territory for me...but here goes...


----------



## lovely&amazing

"Crazy New Territory" part deux...


----------



## panrixx

lovely&amazing said:


> This is crazy new territory for me...but here goes...


 
You look great and I see you have your priorities right - taking a photo is NO REASON to put your glass of wine down


----------



## panrixx

lovely&amazing said:


> "Crazy New Territory" part deux...


 
As a fella there is only one word to say about both your outfit and your figure..............WOW


----------



## lovely&amazing

You know it, Panrixx! I'm a second-generation italian...wine is my milk!

and p.s. _many _thanks for the "_wow_"...:shame:


----------



## laureenthemean

*L&A*, you look so cute with the wine glass in one hand, haha!


----------



## peppers90

*gem~* I like my yoyos with 85mm heel too,  you can wear them ALL DAY!  Your brown yoyos look superb with the LV~


----------



## daisyduke947

*L&A*, I loooove your first outfit!! The dress also looks great on you. I think your first outfit looks awesome with your pumps.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Sorry about the crappy photo quality and the crappy attempt at watermarking


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bebe,hat and shirt, hot topic belt, Forever 21 jeans(I think) and decollettes( hope I spelt that right to lazy to go and look at the box)


----------



## lovely&amazing

daisyduke947 said:


> *L&A*, I loooove your first outfit!! The dress also looks great on you. I think your first outfit looks awesome with your pumps.


 
Thanks *Daisy* and *Laureen*!


----------



## LavenderIce

Gem--your outfit is shap!  I especially love your LV and Yoyos!  What a great way to tie together an outfit.  You have a bag collection that kicks ass!

lovely&amazing--what fun sassy outfits!  Don't ever put the wine glass down.

Allhail--Your outfits in the tiny pictures pack a punch!


----------



## socalboo

*lovely* ~ The outfits are great! Your hair is so long and pretty! Both the Pigalles and the Rolandos look great on you! Is that a cat on your bed?

*Allhail* ~ You are so cute! Love the orange pants!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Good eye, *Socalboo*! That is my little man, Kramer (pic attached...couldn't resist)
Thanks for the very sweet compliments, too!

*Lavender*, I'm toasting as I type...


----------



## socalboo

^^Awww...so cute! I'm toasting with you, cheers!


----------



## Lynn12

Yeah, I finally get to see *Panrixx* and Karen!  Thanks for the pics.  You do look like Sean Connery.  

*Lovely&amazing - *Your pics are great!  I love your capri jeans and the black top.  Just remember to delete the pics from your memory card because people will start wondering why you are taking pics of yourself dressed up.  The explanation just makes you sound crazier!

*Socialboo* - Such a cute outfit.  Love the hat!

Note....will someone PLEASE send *panrixx* the pole pic from *Zophie* that *LVpiggy* cleaned up.  I don't remember the thread that it was in.


----------



## socalboo

Lynn12 said:


> Yeah, I finally get to see *Panrixx* and Karen!  Thanks for the pics.  You do look like Sean Connery.
> 
> *Lovely&amazing - *Your pics are great!  I love your capri jeans and the black top.  Just remember to delete the pics from your memory card because people will start wondering why you are taking pics of yourself dressed up.  The explanation just makes you sound crazier!
> 
> *Socialboo* - Such a cute outfit.  Love the hat!
> 
> Note....will someone PLEASE send *panrixx* the pole pic from *Zophie* that *LVpiggy* cleaned up.  I don't remember the thread that it was in.



*Lynn*, that's funny. I think you meant *Allhail's* hat, I'm not wearing one! *panrixx* does look like Sean Connery...mmmmm! Good advice to *lovely*, I was thinking the same thing going through my camera's pics!  ita, panrixx has to see *Zophie's* pole pic, he'll love it!


----------



## Lynn12

socalboo said:


> *Lynn*, that's funny. I think you meant *Allhail's* hat, I'm not wearing one! *panrixx* does look like Sean Connery...mmmmm! Good advice to *lovely*, I was thinking the same thing going through my camera's pics!  ita, panrixx has to see *Zophie's* pole pic, he'll love it!


 
Ooops!  

*socalboo *- your patterned NPs and the skirt looked so good together.  I bet they look really good with jeans too.  (sorry!)

*Allhail... *- Cute hat with your outfit.  Very sassy.

I was so embarrassed over the weekend when my girlfriend's husband was going through the pics on my camera and he kept asking why I had so many pics of shoes and me in front of mirrors.  BUSTED!!!


----------



## socalboo

*Lynn* ~ You are too cute! Thank you! I know what you mean, I had my iPhoto album up on my desktop and a co-worker came up behind me and asked the same thing! :shame: oops!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Lavenderice, Socalboo and Lynn12 thank you. The pics will get better, I just have to work on them.


----------



## Lynn12

Here are pics from our "Girls Night Out" to see Sex and the City movie on Friday night.  I am wearing the strapless dress with black dots and my black patent cork Activas.  We took a group shot and even a shoe shot!!!  The valet boys at The Palm were taking our group pics and they couldn't understand why we wanted a picture of just our shoes?!?!


----------



## babypie

Lynn you look amazing! I _want_ your legs!!!!  The big group shot of shoes is hilarious


----------



## laureenthemean

Lynn12 said:


> Here are pics from our "Girls Night Out" to see Sex and the City movie on Friday night.  I am wearing the strapless dress with black dots and my black patent cork Activas.  We took a group shot and even a shoe shot!!!  The valet boys at The Palm were taking our group pics and they couldn't understand why we wanted a picture of just our shoes?!?!


LOL, Lynn, are you making sure we can see your red soles in the group shoe pic?


----------



## Lynn12

laureenthemean said:


> LOL, Lynn, are you making sure we can see your red soles in the group shoe pic?


 
Of course!!!  I didn't want the lone CL to get lost in the crowd.  

Thanks *babypie*!!!


----------



## Zophie

Beautiful combo *gemruby*.  The yoyos go so well with LV mono.

great outfits, *lovely&amazing*.  That blue dress is perfect on you!

I like your style, *AllHailtheQueen. *I can't get your pic to get much bigger though. 


Here is my outfit for today.  I can't seem to get the shoes in the pic, but I wore my black leather Rolandos for the second time and I have to say I am pleasantly surprised.  I'm not saying I'd want to walk a mile in them, but they are pretty comfy.  Just have to walk slow.   Excuse the hooker pose in the second pic.  I wouldn't include it except Sophie ran in right as the camera snapped, so I had to.


----------



## Zophie

Lynn, how did I miss your pics?  My computer is going so slow lately and driving me nuts.  You are all so beautiful and the pictures showing the sole in the group shot is so cute.  Looks like such a fun night!


----------



## surlygirl

Lynn - You look fantastic! Love the Activas, and you wear them beautifully!
Zophie - Great outfit! Glad to hear that the leather Rolandos are so wearable!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *socalboo, peppers, lav, & zophie* for your kind compliments!!

*Lynn*, looks like you and your friends had a great time.  The Activas look fab on you!!

*Zophie*, the Rolandos go so well with your suit.


----------



## sara999

lyn i love your activas! zohpie i always want to hug sophie, she's so cute!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Gem*, yoyo 85s are my heart. I just wore mine for greeting and through praise and worship Sunday at church. Your's go so well with the LV. Seeing the brown on you, makes me think that they would be my very own "nude" version on me.
*Lovely*,you look too cute.
*Allhail*,pls post more pics. Your style is so funky...Love it.
*Lynn*, I love your dress. You wear it well. Love the last shot of the shoe alone.
*Zophie*, you look so polish...but heck when are you not.


----------



## LavenderIce

Lynn, that is a huge group!  With my eyes CLs will never get lost in a crowd!

Zophie--Glad you're doing well with the Rolandos.  What's around Sophie's neck?


----------



## panrixx

oo_let_me_see said:


> ^^I love a man that can dress himself, and very sharply at that! I'm shipping DH over to you for lessons! lol


 
Thanks for your kind comments.  Will you be sending him over to me so you'll get a rest from him chasing you all around the house?  http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...hies-pigalle-pole-pic-308414.html#post6689814


----------



## panrixx

Lynn12 said:


> Yeah, I finally get to see *Panrixx* and Karen! Thanks for the pics. You do look like Sean Connery.


 
Thanks to every one for your positive comments on Karen and myself, we both had a great although short time at the Slovakian wedding.

One of the traditions at the reception was that all the men had to pay to dance with the bride. She could probably afford a few CLs when she had finished. Traditionally, it was so the couple could afford to buy a bed. Maybe she will compromise and buy one pair of CLs and a bed, I can think of worst combinations .

Thanks to *LavenderIce, Lynn and Socalboo* for saying I look like Sean Connery. It's been said before but Karen does not agree. I think she does not want me to get too big headed .

Without listing you all, I think you all look stunning in your posted outfits. for brightening my day.


----------



## wantmore

*gem* - very well put together, as always! 

*lovely *- You look so sexy! Good call on wearing black when you're drinking red wine .

*AllHail* - Cute!

*Lynn* - What fun pictures! You are one HOT woman!

*Zophie* - Very professional and the Rolandos are sexy.


----------



## danicky

*Lynn,* what a great time you must have had!!! You look stunning. You are very pretty and have an amazing body.

*Zophie,* very pretty outfit.


----------



## peppers90

*Lynn~* What a cute dress!   Looks like you had a ball at the movie~~  was that at Phillips Place?  The activas were DEFINITELY the hottest shoes of the group


----------



## socalboo

*Lynn* - Looks like you girls had a great time! You are gorgeous! I love your dress and your Activas go with it seamlessly! Very nice!

*Zophie* - Always love the Rolandos and they do go perfectly with your suit! Sophie kind of looks like a fury boot with that collar. I've never seen one like that, it looks so much more comfy than the traditional Elizabethan collar! Poor little Soph, guess she hasn't stopped chewing yet?!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lynn, those are cute pictures!!!  You are gorgeous and the star of the group by far!  (Oh wait, is that too catty to say?)  LMBO!

Brian, I'm busted!  hehehe


----------



## MKWMDA

*Panrixx*-You look so distinguished! Love it!

*Lovely&Amazing*- I LOVE that you have a glass of wine. Thats awesome. And of course you look lovely and amazing!!

*Lynn*- I am in awe of that big gaggle of friends! I dont think I have had that many friends in my entire life put together, much less all at one time! And your dress is SO cute. I wish I had the bust to pull that off, but that would only cover about half of one. Hate that!

*Zophie-* You always look so nice! Rolandos are bueno!


----------



## cjy

Everyone looks so great!!!!!


----------



## cjy

Lynn12 said:


> Here are pics from our "Girls Night Out" to see Sex and the City movie on Friday night. I am wearing the strapless dress with black dots and my black patent cork Activas. We took a group shot and even a shoe shot!!! The valet boys at The Palm were taking our group pics and they couldn't understand why we wanted a picture of just our shoes?!?!


 Lynn, you always look so pulled together!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*Lynn*, you look gorgeous!!! I looove your heels. They are so cute. 

*Zophie*, your outfit is lovely! I love how your blue shirt matches the blue in your LV bag. Your Rolandos look awesome on you!


----------



## babypie

Zophie you always look so great!  I bet those Rolandos got a lot of attention


----------



## lovely&amazing

XOXOXO, thanks for the awesome compliments *Wantmore* & *MKWMDA*!


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce said:


> Lynn, that is a huge group! With my eyes CLs will never get lost in a crowd!
> 
> Zophie--Glad you're doing well with the Rolandos. What's around Sophie's neck?


 

It's a collar to keep her from chewing herself.  As soon as I take it off she goes right back to chewing.  Her side is all bald because she chewed herself so badly.  Drives me nuts!

Here's a pic I took today that Sophie snuck into again.  This is the first time wearing my black patent Pigalle 100 mm.  They weren't quite as comfortable once I wore them for a bit.  My big toe on my right foot started to feel like it was getting rubbed pretty badly.  I'm hoping they'll soften up a bit though.


----------



## danicky

Zophie, such cute pics. You have great style.
Why is Sophie chewing herself? Is it the heat? Poor baby...


----------



## babypie

Woo! Great pose Zophie!


----------



## JetSetGo!

So many beautiful pix!!! I'm too sleepy to name you all but, know that you are GORGEOUS!!!! Yes, _you!!!!!!_


----------



## peppers90

* Zophie*~ I always love your pics with your dog;  she likes those red soles~~  very classy outfit, and great pose!!!


----------



## Zophie

danicky said:


> Zophie, such cute pics. You have great style.
> Why is Sophie chewing herself? Is it the heat? Poor baby...


 

I am not sure if it's the heat or the fleas that come out more in the summer.  She is VERY allergic to fleas, but I don't see any on her.  As soon as I go to take a picture she comes running to be in it.


----------



## Missrocks

*Zophie*~ Love your pics! Hope your pigalle's break in well- they are such a sexy shoe!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Everyone looks so gorgeous!!


----------



## sara999

zoph i've got neurotic dogs too. they're worse than people!


----------



## betty*00

Lynn12 said:


> Here are pics from our "Girls Night Out" to see Sex and the City movie on Friday night. I am wearing the strapless dress with black dots and my black patent cork Activas. We took a group shot and even a shoe shot!!! The valet boys at The Palm were taking our group pics and they couldn't understand why we wanted a picture of just our shoes?!?!


 
*Lynn* those are gorgeous! And so are you in that black dress! Now I want a pair of the Activas Looks like you girls had a great night!


----------



## betty*00

*Zophie*, you are so stylish, very well dressed. I love the shot from behind kicking the heel up. Cute. And your dog is so precious. The collar is so cute..hee! hee!


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - you always look soo pretty.


----------



## wantmore

*Zophie* - nice!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh I loooove your new outfit, *Zophie*. Those shoes look so hot with your suit!!


----------



## Zophie

betty*00 said:


> *Zophie*, you are so stylish, very well dressed. I love the shot from behind kicking the heel up. Cute. And your dog is so precious. The collar is so cute..hee! hee!


 

Thanks so much!  That was the only way I could seem to be sure I got my shoe in the picture.

Sophie is driving me crazy. She pulled herself out of her puffy collar today and had her rear leg chewed red in about five minutes.  Now it's back on again.


----------



## Stinas

Zophie said:


> Thanks so much! That was the only way I could seem to be sure I got my shoe in the picture.
> 
> *Sophie is driving me crazy. She pulled herself out of her puffy collar today and had her rear leg chewed red in about five minutes. Now it's back on again*.


 Did the doc say why she is doing this??


----------



## Zophie

The most I've found out is that she's highly allergic to fleas and all I can do to prevent that is flea prevention meds.  So I just have to keep her away from it so she can't chew.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I wore my EB Declics out to dinner today!


----------



## LavenderIce

You look very pretty and elegant fiery!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thank you *Lavender*!!


----------



## Zophie

*fieryfashionist*, you look stunning!  I love that dress.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, thank you *Zophie*!    You always look fabulous in your pics!   I found the dress on sale at NM (one of my favorite designers - Nanette Lepore)!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

LOVE your outfit fiery! Makes me want to dress up and go out!


----------



## babypie

*fieryfashionist,* woah check you out!  Fab all the way!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you *neverenoughhandbags*!!  Haha, you should, why not?    Life is too short to not go out and have a good time (or in my case stuff my face with pasta!) in your CL's! 

Haha, thank you *babypie*!!    I'm still drooling over your nude yoyo's... if only they came in camel patent (which would be my ideal nude haha)!


----------



## ledaatomica

fieryfashionist said:


> I wore my EB Declics out to dinner today!


 
I love this look. Is this a nanette leopore dress?


----------



## shoecrazy

*fieryfashionist* - I'm loving the yellow with the blue!


----------



## peppers90

*Fiery*~ I like how you tied in your yellow dress with the gold Chanel and EBs!!  totally classic


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Fiery*,love the entire outfit from head to toe


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *ledaatomica*!   Thank you!   Yes, it is!  

Thank you *shoecrazy*! 

Aww, thank you *peppers :shame:*... I always love your outfits!  

Aww, thanks so much *DeeDeeDelovely*!


----------



## danicky

*Fiery*, love your outfit!!! Chanel and CL's, perfect combination!!!


----------



## cjy

fieryfashionist said:


> I wore my EB Declics out to dinner today!


 You look great!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *danicky*!   Haha, I totally agree!   That's my go to combination! 

Thank you *cjy*!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

fiery, what a lovely dress.  I love how you paired it with the EB declics.  It looks so classic...with a flair.


----------



## miffy

fiery, I love your color combo!!


----------



## Stinas

Fiery - Love it!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Fiery--I love the EB Declics and the Chanel combo...heck I LOVE Chanel period!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you so much *oo_let_me_see*!   Haha, I was actually debating between the EB Declics or my Violet greasepaint decol zeps, cuz I liked both (maybe the next time I wear this dress I'll go with the violet)! 

Aww, thanks *miffy*! 

Thank you *Stinas*!!  I love the last pic you posted... how sad is this haha, but I think I can pretty much identify the Citizens you're wearing (Paley ankle length, right?), cuz I have a few and love them... best fit! 

*more_CHOOS* - Haha, I know what you mean ... I have to confess :shame: (shh!)... Chanel is my true love, period...  but CL's + Chanel is like  haha.


----------



## daisyduke947

You look gorgeous, *fieryfashionist*!! I looove your Nanette Lepore dress. It looks awesome with those pumps! Your Chanel bag looks awesome with your outfit too. Thanks for posting the picture!!


----------



## keya

Gorgeous outfits, Zophie and Fiery!


----------



## keya

..and Lynn too!


----------



## Lynn12

Thanks *everyone* for the sweet comments on my dress and Activas.  I wore another dress last night with my Activas and I will see if the shoes made it into the pics.

*Zophie *- I love your new Pigalles.  You look so classy.  So sorry Sophie is struggling.  My Shih-Tsu is the same way in the summer.  Poor little fur balls!  

*fiery* - You look incredible in your Nanette Lepore, Chanel, and EB Declics.  Perfect combo!!!  I have a yellow Nanette Lepore and I have worn it with my red Rolandos and EB Rolandos.  The yellow is so versatile.  I bet it will be great with your purple!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn12 said:


> Here are pics from our "Girls Night Out" to see Sex and the City movie on Friday night.  I am wearing the strapless dress with black dots and my black patent cork Activas.  We took a group shot and even a shoe shot!!!  The valet boys at The Palm were taking our group pics and they couldn't understand why we wanted a picture of just our shoes?!?!



OMG LYNNNN!!!  How in the world did I miss this!!!???!!!!???!!!
awwwwwwwwww I soooo wish I could have been there.  You look soooo great!  your friends are pretty too(but of course my attention craving twin toe owner is best of all!)
Love the Activa shot in the theater lol
BTW - Love the dress...where is it from?  I need summer dresses


----------



## daisyduke947

Hey, *Stinas*, they have a TON of cute dresses for summer at shopbop.com. They also have free shipping!


----------



## LavenderIce

Not a summer outfit and nothing matches, but I wanted to wear my chocolate brown patent Decollettes shopping last week.  Here they are with my dark gray GAP cropped cargo pants and black Target Tee:


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce, they really dress up that outfit!  You look adorable.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you so much *daisyduke947*, you are so sweet!! :shame: 

Thank you *keya*!! 

Hi *Lynn12*!  Aww, you are so sweet, thank you!  You look absolutely gorgeous in your SATC pic... love the dress and the activas!!   Seeing you makes me want a pair haha.  Ohhh, I can definitely see the NL dress looking fab with my red Rolandos too (I'm sure you looked fabulous when you wore yours)!   I think the next time I wear the dress, I'll break out the violet greasepaint decol zeps! 

*LavenderIce*, I LOVE any patent decollete, and yours really put the chic in casual chic ... great shopping outfit (I would've constantly looked down at my feet haha).


----------



## lvpiggy

my friend was helping me decide what to wear to a bday party last night and admonished that i can't *always* wear herve leger to every party . . . 

he didn't say anything about max azria specifically tho 

dress by BCBG
plisse wristlet by Dior
nude patent VP with gold tip


----------



## LaDonna

*fiery*  i think you just made yellow/blue my new favorite color combo.  that looks so good together!


----------



## LaDonna

LavenderIce said:


> Not a summer outfit and nothing matches, but I wanted to wear my chocolate brown patent Decollettes shopping last week.  Here they are with my dark gray GAP cropped cargo pants and black Target Tee:



love how you dressed it up...so cute!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lav, you look adorable.  I love the casual wear spruced up with the decollettes.  =)

lvpiggy, gorgeous dress...looks amazing on you.  And I'm totally coveting your nude patent VPs!  lol


----------



## gemruby41

*Lav*-I'm digging that outfit! I love the CL's with it.

*lvpiggy*-what can I say, you always look good!


----------



## peppers90

* Lav~ *   Cute cargos with your CLs; reminds me of Beyonce'!
* LVPiggy*~ You've got it goin' on girl!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Lav*,they look too cute with the cargo pants
*LV piggy*, looking good


----------



## Lynn12

*Lav* - I love the cargo pants and CLs. 

*lvpiggy* - Your outfit looks great with the nude patent VPs!


----------



## irishpandabear

Lav- I love your outfit!  I think it is a true skill to mix and match couture with everyday items and you totally pull it off and look chic!


----------



## LavenderIce

irishpandabear said:


> Lav- I love your outfit! I think it is a true skill to mix and match couture with everyday items and you totally pull it off and look chic!


 
Thanks!  That's the only way for me to do it.  I never felt couture had a place in my life or budget, so I buy the CLs which I truly love and mix it up with whatever I've got from Target, Old Navy, Banana Republic and sale items from laid back contemporary brands like Foley + Corinna, Rachel Pally.

Fiery--I couldn't stop looking at my feet either.  I checked myself out in every mirror I walked past.  I felt like Vanity Smurf.    I would have taken a pic in the full length mirrors or reflective windows at the mall, but I didn't want to attract attention.

Peppers--Thanks for the kind words.  I don't think Beyonce and I would ever be mentioned in the same breath.  I see where you're going and I appreciate it.

Thanks Zophie, LaDonna, oo_let_me_see, gem, deedee and Lynn12.

lvpiggy--That's another fabulous outfit!


----------



## danicky

*Lav,* really cute outfit.

*LV,* love the dress, and the nude VP's are TDF!!!


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> Not a summer outfit and nothing matches, but I wanted to wear my chocolate brown patent Decollettes shopping last week. Here they are with my dark gray GAP cropped cargo pants and black Target Tee:


 
Hot!  You took Gap and Target to a whole new level.


----------



## babypie

lvpiggy said:


> my friend was helping me decide what to wear to a bday party last night and admonished that i can't *always* wear herve leger to every party . . .
> 
> he didn't say anything about max azria specifically tho
> 
> dress by BCBG
> plisse wristlet by Dior
> nude patent VP with gold tip


 
You always look like a million bucks lvpiggy!


----------



## cjy

lvpiggy said:


> my friend was helping me decide what to wear to a bday party last night and admonished that i can't *always* wear herve leger to every party . . .
> 
> he didn't say anything about max azria specifically tho
> 
> dress by BCBG
> plisse wristlet by Dior
> nude patent VP with gold tip


 You look FAB!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

I haven't visited this thread in a while...all you ladies look so fabulous! 

Here is my rare contribution to the outfit thread, sorry for the lousy picture quality. 
I have no idea what brand clothing I'm wearing but the top and shorts were purchased at Scoop, blue GH Balenciaga, and purple suede fontanetes.


----------



## ledaatomica

gosh I havent been visiting this thread either! too many others that distract me. Everyone looks so lovely! 

Anyhow, *Kamilla* I LOVE the colors! really fab.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Me today.. at work!!! Have my Joli Noeuds in Hot pink on


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Kamilla, great look! I love heels with shorts and capris.

shoeaddict, your Jolis look great with your Audra! So summery!

lvpiggy...another home run as usual!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kam, I love when you post outfits.  I can tell you have a love for fashion.  Your outfit looks gorgeous on you.

shoeaddict, I just LOVE the hot pink!


----------



## babypie

*Kamilla*, great look!
*Shoeaddict*, I spend a night in Jackson on a road trip recently and I sure didn't see anyone looking like you!!   You look great!


----------



## danicky

*Kam*, very pretty.
*Shoe*, love the Jolis.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks danicky and babypie!

Kam & shoeaddict--love your colorful CLs!


----------



## betty*00

*shoeaddict*, love the Jolis!! Now I want a pair..eeekkk!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*babypie*- It's because I am *NOT* from here, nor do I even like to say I live here!!! 

Thanks guys!!! My pink Joli's were &#8220;accidentally&#8221; sent to me by my Barney&#8217;s guy in Dallas. I had already ordered a few pairs from him and merely called him back to &#8220;ask&#8221; him if he had them in my size. He took that as SEND THEM TO ME!!! Well couple of days later they show up on my door step! Who the heck am I to send back a pair of gorgeous shoes that fit perfectly???


----------



## lvpiggy

thanks to *oo_let_me_see, gemruby41, peppers90, DeeDeeDelovely, Lynn12, LavenderIce, danicky, babypie, cjy, *and *neverenoughhandbags* for all the absolutely sweet, lovely compliments!  

everyone on this forum is such an inspiration with the way they can pull together such stylish outfits, each with their own individual look   hehe . . . i always feel like the conservative boring one in my solid color dresses and simple looks   you all look absolutely fabulous!

*kamilla* - LOVE those shoes on you!!! they really make the outfit pop!!

*shoeaddictklw* - i only wish i were so daring to wear hot pink!  you look awesome in it   the color suits you!  i can only imagine you have a fun & cheerful personality to go with!


----------



## lvpiggy

as many of you know I was fortunate enough to get one of my UHG bags so of *course* i had to pair it with some fabulous CLs!

black dress by *GbyGuess*
inner white slip dress by *white house | black market*
ficelle 25cm lizard birkin by *Hermes*
rose/gold privatatia by *CL*


----------



## babypie

Another fab outfit* lvpiggy! *


----------



## Stinas

This thread moves FAST!!!

Lav - sooo sooo purrrdyyy!
Kamilla - Very chic!
Lv - Congrats on the Birkin!!!  YAYYY!!  Love all your outfits!
Shoeaddict - Very cutee!!!  Im soo mad I passed up on those!


----------



## daisyduke947

*lvpiggy*, I LOVE your outfits!! You've got a great style!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lv- congrats onthe birkin!!! great outfit as usual
kamilla - you look so cute!!!


----------



## Zophie

I don't have time to comment indivually but everyone looks fab!


----------



## gemruby41

*lvpiggy*-you always look stunning!!!


----------



## keya

lvpiggy ~ love the Birkin! 


shoeaddictklw ~ love the outfit!


LavenderIce ~ Love the Decolletes on you!


----------



## keya

This is my first time posting a pic that isn't just of my feet :shame:

Last night, and then today (both with EB Rolandos)
(please nevermind the fact that I haven't brushed my hair or done my make up yet :shame


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Kam*,love the color combo
*Shoeaddict*...that pop of pink is so yummy
*LV*, smokin as always
*Keya*, I love your dresses


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies for your sweet comments, reading your sweet words brought a smile to my face to this otherwise lousy morning.  So thank you!!! 

LVpiggy - you look absolutely stunning with your new birkin, that bag is seriously TDF (as in I would kill for it!)


----------



## 8seventeen19

lvpiggy- pink is my favorite color to wear!!! Don't know why bc it's not my favorite color.. purple is!!! hmmm LOL



> ficelle 25cm lizard birkin by *Hermes*




I DIED and went to Hermes heaven!!!!! Birkins are another thing I "collect" LOL!!!


----------



## danicky

*Lv*, you look gorgeous, as always. That Birkin is absolutely stunning. You go girl!!!

*Keya*, very nice outfits.


----------



## betty*00

*keya*, love your dresses!! And again the Rolandos look great on you. I'm starting to like them more and more now.


----------



## babypie

*keya*, pretty dresses!


----------



## MKWMDA

HAHA Kamilla thats hilarious.

LVPiggy you know I love your look. Its always fabulous. and that birkin! *swoon*

Your Privatitas are so pretty. I really need to hop on this python bandwagon...need DF to start getting PAID from this new job and big new salary!


----------



## daisyduke947

You look great, *keya*! Those shoes look hot with anything. Haha.


----------



## wantmore

*fiery *- You looked gorgeous!

*Lavender* - very cute! I love how casual and chic your outfit was! 

*lvpiggy* - ssssssexy! 

On the 2nd outfit --- drooling on your birkin! YAY that you were able to get it! 

*Kamilla* - I love your blouse! The sparklyness of it caught my eye!

*shoeaddict *- What a nice mistake! Fuschia is such a great color! You looked hot! 

*keya*- you looked cute in both pictures!


----------



## LavenderIce

lvpiggy--you're always smokin' hot!
keya--lovely outfits!


----------



## ledaatomica

*lvpiggy *thats some stunning accessorizing!!! someday I might venture into the hermes thing ... someday.. such a stunning color though I absolutely cannot look at any other part of the outfit because that purse just catches my eye... I would need to take at least a one year break from CLs to even be able to get my hands on one.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

keya, I love your dresses!


----------



## socalboo

*fiery* ~ I love the yellow/blue combo, you look great! Those Declics are gorgeous!

*Lav* ~ You have that casual chic really workin' for you! You look so cute! Those chocolate Decolletes are so beautiful on you!

*lvpiggy* ~ All I can say is WOW! You are so stylish! I really like the way you pull everything together! I want your Nude VPs, and your Birkin!

*kamilla* ~ I love your Summery look! Your Fontanettes look fantastic on you!

*shoeaddict* ~ The pink/black combo is so hot! You look awesome, love those pink Jolie Noeudes!

*Keya* ~ Your dresses are sooo pretty! You look great! EB Rolandos look great on you!

Everyone looks so BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## peppers90

* LVPiggy*  holy cow!!  That Birkin!!  Sorry I didn't even see those CLs, I was totally drooling over the bag hehe
*Keya* I like your dresses; esp the flowered one in the first pic...too cute!


----------



## karwood

LVPiggy- Absolutely glamourous!

Keya-love the dresses and the EB Rolando totally "Wow!' the outfits.


----------



## Stinas

Keya - Very pretty!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

I've had these fuschia suede Rolando's for a while...but I just wore them for the first time on Father's day....Unfortunately, I realized they're about a half size too big...I'm going nuts with inserts now ush:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Those Rolondo's look FAB!


----------



## Stinas

Purse - They still look great!


----------



## babypie

*Purse* I love that pop of color!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Lavender *- I would be checking my feet out nonstop in those gorgeous decollete's!   Haha, I know what you mean about snapping random pics in public places, but we can still see you looked fab, bright lighting or not! 

*lvpiggy *- You look so glam in both of your pics ... and holy HG Birkin haha, congrats on the incredible score!! 
*
Kamilla850 *- I love the colors in your top, and the Bal and CL's tie everything in together just perfectly... you look fabulous! 

*shoeaddictklw* - The jolie noeud's look fabulous on you... pink is my favorite color, and you're rockin' it girl! 

*keya* - I'm such a dress girl, and yours look just fabulous on you... I absolutely love the EB Rolando's on you, ahh! 

*PurseEnthusiast* - The fuschia suede Rolando's are an amazing pop of color against you black/white outfit... I love it (and they're worth insert hell haha)!


----------



## danicky

Purse, love the outfit.


----------



## lvpiggy

*Babypie, Stinas, daisyduke947, xboobielicousx, gemruby41, keya, DeeDeeDelovely, danicky, MKWMDA, wantmore, LavenderIce, socalboo, peppers90, karwood, fieryfashionist* - thanks to everyone for the compliments!  i'm so happy to share my new babies with my new CL family 

also, *MKWMDA*  join the python crew!!!  Go go go!  :devil:

*Kamilla850*  why am I suddenly afraid of what might occur @ our nyc meetup . . . . 

*Shoeaddictklw*  I kno exactly what you mean!  I love wearing neutrals now, especially on my accessories . . . but who would ever pick beige or nude as their favorite all-around color?  So do you have a pink birkin?!?!?  

*Ledaatomica*  hehehe . . . . Ive been plotting my birkin coup for years!  plotting and accumulating capital


----------



## lvpiggy

PurseEnthusiast said:


> I've had these fuschia suede Rolando's for a while...but I just wore them for the first time on Father's day....Unfortunately, I realized they're about a half size too big...I'm going nuts with inserts now ush:


 
you might want to try adding heel grips, those help me out a lot :okay:


----------



## laureenthemean

PurseEnthusiast said:


> I've had these fuschia suede Rolando's for a while...but I just wore them for the first time on Father's day....Unfortunately, I realized they're about a half size too big...I'm going nuts with inserts now ush:



*Purse*, those Rolandos are TDF!


----------



## xboobielicousx

my first outfit post ...i just realized how wide my hips  look !  2 kids will do that to ya

black zara shift dress
python VPs


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*purse* and *xboo*...looking fierce


----------



## dknigh21

xboo - I love your outfit! Simple but stunning.


----------



## 8seventeen19

xboobielicousx said:


> my first outfit post ...i just realized how wide my hips look ! 2 kids will do that to ya
> 
> black zara shift dress
> python VPs


 
PUHLEASE!!!! You look tiny!!!! OHH I NEED those VP!! PLEASE tell me you got them in Houston!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

xboobie, I love your outfit.  Hips...what hips, silly?  You look great!


----------



## karwood

xboobie- Gorgeous!!Love the red belt with the black dress and the VP Python just really rocks the whole outfit.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Thank you ladies for all the lovely compliments....so good for one's shoe self esteem..lol...
BTW, I apologize for posting such a small pic, I promise to do better next time...


----------



## shoecrazy

Ok - here goes - my first outfit post. Nothing too exciting - Velvet dress and beige O My slingbacks


----------



## babypie

*xboobie* you look great!  I wish my hips were that "wide" 
*shoecrazy*, cute look


----------



## betty*00

xboobielicousx said:


> my first outfit post ...i just realized how wide my hips look ! 2 kids will do that to ya
> 
> black zara shift dress
> python VPs


 
*xboobie*, you're joking right? You look and are gorgeous!!! I don't have any kids yet but if and when I do, I hope I look as good as you afterwards! Seriously!!


----------



## betty*00

*shoecrazy*, love your dress! You look great!


----------



## xboobielicousx

thank you everyone for such nice awesome comments !  they do wonders for a bruised self esteem 

i am my own worst critic...i used to be able to eat whatever i wanted and not have to worry about gaining weight but i gained SO much weight after i had my kids and have been working my butt off to shed the pounds...although i have lost alot of the weight, i still have tons more to go...

thanks everyone again!

shoeaddict - i got mine at the LV boutique..they had limited sizes left a few weeks ago but you should call them and ask!!! get them! i LOVE mine


----------



## lvpiggy

xboobielicousx said:


> my first outfit post ...i just realized how wide my hips look ! 2 kids will do that to ya
> 
> black zara shift dress
> python VPs


 
 omg . . . she's gone insane . . . . or do you think it's her vision?  _i'm not seeing the big hips thing . . . _ack!  do we neEd to have her committed? :wondering

you sooo do not have big hips!!!  perfect figure & PERFECT shoes!!!!:okay:


----------



## panrixx

xboobielicousx said:


> thank you everyone for such nice awesome comments ! they do wonders for a bruised self esteem
> 
> i am my own worst critic...i used to be able to eat whatever i wanted and not have to worry about gaining weight but i gained SO much weight after i had my kids and have been working my butt off to shed the pounds...although i have lost alot of the weight, i still have tons more to go...


 
Take it from someone who knows (i.e. a fella) there is NOTHING at all wrong about your figure, infact, I would say it's pretty perfect.  My advice would be not to lose too much more, you're great as you are .


----------



## 8seventeen19

xboobielicousx said:


> thank you everyone for such nice awesome comments ! they do wonders for a bruised self esteem
> 
> i am my own worst critic...i used to be able to eat whatever i wanted and not have to worry about gaining weight but i gained SO much weight after i had my kids and have been working my butt off to shed the pounds...although i have lost alot of the weight, i still have tons more to go...
> 
> thanks everyone again!
> 
> shoeaddict - i got mine at the LV boutique..they had limited sizes left a few weeks ago but you should call them and ask!!! get them! i LOVE mine


 
What's the price? eeek.. you should see my face right now.. should I take out a second mortgage?? (just kidding ) I am STILL kicking myself for not getting the snake NPs from last summer that were at Saks 
They were sitting right in front of me at the NYC store and I was trying to be good. WHY? Argh


----------



## LavenderIce

PurseEnthusiast--I always love a pop of color and those fuschia Rolandos do just that, and very well I might add!
shoecrazy--You're right the O My Sling is underrated!  Love it with your dress.
xboobie--You look amazing!  I've been dying to see your python VPs and let me tell you, it looks fabulous with your outfit.  I wish I had your wide hips rather than my own and I haven't had children.


----------



## karwood

shoecrazy-that is such a cute summery dress and the nude O MY slingback compliments the outfit


----------



## danicky

Xboobie, you have a great body. Those pythons look stunning on you.

Shoe, really cute. Love the dress.


----------



## daisyduke947

*xboo*, you look fantastic!!! Your shoes look so hot... Lovely, lovely! And you have no big hips or whatever, you look amazing.

*shoecrazy*, you look cute! The outfit looks great.


----------



## peppers90

*Shoecrazy*~ great blue dress!  very cute

*Xboobie*~ You look great after two kids!!  I don't see any hips AT ALL.  I like how you tied in the red belt with the red tip on your pythons~~


----------



## wantmore

*xboobie* - you look great and am I missing something??? What hips???

*shoecrazy* - soooo cuuute!


----------



## laureenthemean

*xboobie*, I have no idea what you're talking about.  I would kill for a body like yours.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*shoecrazy*,love your dress...too cute


----------



## intheevent

*xboobielicousx *- you look fantastic


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*xboobielicousx*, you look AMAZING! That outfit is stunning!


----------



## Kamilla850

thank you ladies for your nice words, hugs to all!  

xboobie - wow I think that I just changed my mind on the new python VPs.  You look great.


----------



## intheevent

Thought I would join in,

Ive been lurking in this thread for a while, you ladies provide so much inspiration! Or perhaps a bad influence.

Me at work...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^love it all...the black and the electric blue are so beautiful together


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> omg . . . she's gone insane . . . . or do you think it's her vision? _i'm not seeing the big hips thing . . . _ack! do we neEd to have her committed? :wondering
> 
> you sooo do not have big hips!!! perfect figure & PERFECT shoes!!!!:okay:


 

I agree!  *xboobieliciousx*, you look great, so don't lose too much weight.  I have bigger hips and I've never had kids.


----------



## daisyduke947

My first outfit post, here you go! Excuse my poster-flattening in the background...


----------



## intheevent

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^love it all...the black and the electric blue are so beautiful together



thanks Dee Dee! I really dont know what else to do with them except black...

Gotta start taking more risks


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are cooooool, *intheevent*!!!


----------



## babypie

*intheevent*, great look!
*daisyduke*, cute!


----------



## intheevent

daisyduke947 said:


> Those are cooooool, *intheevent*!!!



thanks daisy duke, your shoes are so cute and you have an amazing figure.


----------



## Stinas

xboobielicousx - You look great!!!  Your tiny!!!  Those pythons are TDF!  I know because I finally have them lol
Shoe - Very cute!!!  Congrats on your first outfit post!  
Intheevent - Love that dress!  Makes the shoes pop even more!  Congrats on your first post too!
Daisy - Cute comfy outfit!!!
Glad to see all the newbies posting away!  Keep it up!  I like to see new outfit ideas to pair my CL's with.


----------



## lvpiggy

a sparkly red outfit for my sparkly red nps!


----------



## Zophie

very pretty, lvpiggy.  

daisyduke, that outfit is so cute.  I really hope I can find some of those espadrilles somewhere.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Boobielicious* I have no kids and would KILL for your figure!!!!! And your shoes are pretty darn gorgeous too!

*Shoecrazy *That is an adorable outfit! Great color! You look fabulous.

*DaisyDuke* Fun outfit!!!!

*Intheevent* Love the combo! Beautiful!

*LVpiggy *you look divine as always!!!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

intheevent - i love black with the EBs...perfect combo! you look great
daisyduke - looks comfy and stylish!  
lvpiggy - sexy as usual...


----------



## 8seventeen19

*wew Hew!!* H O T Lv!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, *babypie*, *intheevent*, *Stinas*, *JetSetGo!*, and *xboobie*!

*Zophie*, I'm loooking!! I hope a pair pops up on eBay soon!

But LOL, *Stinas*, I have no idea what to wear my Mallorcas with. Let me know if you have any ideas!


----------



## dknigh21

This is my outfit from last night. A friend and I went out for drinks. It was extra special because I had a voicemail from my admissions adviser when I got home the night before. She called to let me know that I got accepted into the graduate program!  So it was time to celebrate.


----------



## karwood

dknigh21-That is one perfect outfit for some serious celebrating.Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*daisy*,the espadrilles look awesome with your outfit
*LV*, you look fierce
*dk*,looking good from head to CL toe. Also congrats!


----------



## karwood

*intheevent*- very nice!
*daisy*- cute and casual
*LV*- You always look fabulous!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Looking Hot LV!!!  Cute outfit, hot SHOES!  Wow, how many bottles of shampoo do you go thru a month??? LOL

Daisy: cute casual outfit..

Intheevent: love the blue on black combo!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I've been so hesitant to post photos since I've put on weight over the past few years, but here it goes!

Today in my Burgundy Lady Gres


----------



## more_CHOOS

I'm so in love with Lady Gres, but more in love with your TONED calves!!!


----------



## danicky

*Intheevent *- love your outfit!!

*Daisy* -  Very cute and casual outfit!!!

*Lv*, love it!!

*DK,*very nice.

*JetSet*, gorgeous outfit!!! Love the dress.


----------



## LavenderIce

intheevent--love how the EB Rolandos give your outfit a pop of color.
daisy--cute outfit!  
dknigh21--congrats on your admission to the grad program!  Perfect celebration outfit.
lvpiggy--such a stunner!
jetsetgo--I'd kill for your mile long pins!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Jetset, I love your skirt and HELLO LEGS!


----------



## Lynn12

OMG, everyone looks so great!!!

*dknigh21* - Congratulations!!!  That is great news.  

*JetSet* - The Lady Gres rock, but you legs look AMAZING!!!   

Here is a pic that I made my BF take last night before we went to an engagement cocktail party for our friends.  I was celebrating and broke out the champagne because yesterday I got a fantastic new job offer!!!


----------



## peppers90

*Jet*~Like everyone else said, nice gams!!~~  I love the skirt, and looks perfect with Lady Gres- keep posting more outfit pics!!

*Lynn*~ Congrats on the job offer!  That dress fits you perfect (great arms by the way); nice match with the nudes~


----------



## sara999

that's amazing, congrats lyn!!!! JSG your legs are fierce!


----------



## karwood

JSG- Lady Gres are my favs! Lovely outfit and I agree with Lynn- "nice gams"

Lynn-Congrats on your fantastic job offer! You look fabulous in your outfit!


----------



## laureenthemean

*JetSet*, your legs always look amazing, and I love that skirt!


----------



## babypie

*dknight21*, you look great, I love that top.  And congrats!
*Jet, *great legs!


----------



## babypie

*Lynn*, stunning as always!  I love how you kick your leg up to show off the sole .  Congrats on the job offer.


----------



## 8seventeen19

more_CHOOS said:


> I'm so in love with Lady Gres, but more in love with your TONED calves!!!


 
I'll second that, or third, or sixth!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*JSG *and *lynn*,looking good


----------



## panrixx

Lynn12 said:


> OMG, everyone looks so great!!!
> 
> *dknigh21* - Congratulations!!! That is great news.
> 
> *JetSet* - The Lady Gres rock, but you legs look AMAZING!!!
> 
> Here is a pic that I made my BF take last night before we went to an engagement cocktail party for our friends. I was celebrating and broke out the champagne because yesterday I got a fantastic new job offer!!!


WOW regarding your new job,
WOW regarding your shoes and
*WOW you look fantastic*.


----------



## panrixx

JetSetGo! said:


> I've been so hesitant to post photos since I've put on weight over the past few years, but here it goes!
> 
> Today in my Burgundy Lady Gres


You look great and ITA that you have very nice, tanned legs.


----------



## Missrocks

Dknigh~ Congrats! Nice outfit!
Jetset~ Love that shoe, and wish I had your legs!
Lynn~ You look awesome!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Lynn, congrats on the job and you look great!


----------



## xboobielicousx

jetset- i've been working out almost everyday for 6 months and i cant get my legs to look like yours!  

lynn- you look so amazing! congrats on the new job!!


----------



## Stinas

*dknigh21* - Congrats!!!!  You look great!!!
*JetSet*  - Put on weight where?????!???  You look great!!!
Lynn - Where is my friend, the attention whore of a second toe? lol  You look great! Hope you had an amazing time!


----------



## Lynn12

Stinas said:


> *dknigh21* - Congrats!!!! You look great!!!
> *JetSet* - Put on weight where?????!??? You look great!!!
> *Lynn - Where is my friend, the attention whore of a second toe? lol* You look great! Hope you had an amazing time!


 
She was trying her hardest to jump out of the VP peep toe!!!  I made sure she was dressed up with pretty polish since she is such a show off.


----------



## Stinas

^^lol


----------



## danicky

Lynn12 said:


> OMG, everyone looks so great!!!
> 
> *dknigh21* - Congratulations!!! That is great news.
> 
> *JetSet* - The Lady Gres rock, but you legs look AMAZING!!!
> 
> Here is a pic that I made my BF take last night before we went to an engagement cocktail party for our friends. I was celebrating and broke out the champagne because yesterday I got a fantastic new job offer!!!


 
 You look stunning. You are very pretty and have a great body. Congrats on the job offer!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*JetSetGo!*, I looooove your Lady Gres!!

Thank you, *DeeDee*, *karwood*, *more_CHOOS*, *danicky*, and *LavenderIce*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lynn* You look amazing! Congrats on the job offer!


*More_Choos, Danicky, LavenderIce, NeverEnough, Lynn, Peppers, sara, Karwood, Laureen, Stinas, Boobielicious, MissRocks, Panrixx, DeeDeeLovely, Shoeaddict, BabyPie, DaisyDuke * THANK YOU!!!! You are all so sweet.


----------



## lovely&amazing

xboobielicousx said:


> my first outfit post ...i just realized how wide my hips look ! 2 kids will do that to ya
> 
> black zara shift dress
> python VPs


 
Don't ever mention your hips again, you are smoking hot!

Where is that shift from?  it's beautiful!


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> I've been so hesitant to post photos since I've put on weight over the past few years, but here it goes!
> 
> Today in my Burgundy Lady Gres


 

You beautiful, beautiful woman!

Looooove the skirt!!!


----------



## irishiris8

*JetSetGo!*- The outfit looks great, and so do you!! 

*boobielicious-* Amazing outfit... The VPs are TDF!  Did anyone ask why you were taking photos in the bathroom?  hehe


----------



## xboobielicousx

thanks iris!  i had to try to hurry and take the pics lol...everytime i would hear footsteps, i would run to get my camera and pretend to fix my hair lol...i'm sure ppl were wondering why i was acting so weird lol


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Boobielicious* Ahahahah! I close the door to my office whenever I take pix, and I always think how crazy everyone would think I am if they only knew....


Thank you *Irish* & *Lovely*!!!!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

I am so sorry, I can never figure out how to make the darn pictures big enough. I think if you click them they may get a little bigger.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Are those Pink Lady Gres or Fontanetes???


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

shoeaddictklw said:


> Are those Pink Lady Gres or Fontanetes???


They are the suede Fontanetes


----------



## MKWMDA

JSG I LOVE YOUR SKIRT! Its sooo pretty!!! You look FAB dahling!

Boobie I love that shift dress! 

Man I have got to get all this medicine weight off and start looking cute again!
(Stupid medicine. Made me gain 20 pounds. Everyone said its just water. WELL ITS STILL HERE. )


----------



## JetSetGo!

Fabulous *AHTQ*!!!! 

Thanks *MKWMDA*!


----------



## socalboo

*Purse* ~ You look great! Love the fuschia Rolandos!

*xboobie* ~ Hey skinny girl! You look so fab, hips? Nonsense! Those python VPs are tdf!

*shoecrazy* ~ I love your Summery dress and the nude Oh Mys are so perfect with it!

*intheevent* ~ You look great in your EBs!

*daisy* ~ Too cute girlie! I love the jeans and tee!

*lvpiggy* ~ Gorgeous as always! Love those red glitterart NPs, tdf!

*dk* ~ Very hot! Congrats on the Grad Program, that's exciting!

*Jet* ~ I love your skirt, it looks so pretty on you! I didn't see anything about weight, your toned legs were distracting me! Love the Lady Gres! You look great!

*Lynn* ~ Congrats on the job offer! You look great the nude VPs look great with your dress!

*AllHail* ~ You rock the casual chic look! Fuschia Fontanetes, hot!


----------



## danicky

*AllHail *very cute poses. Love the Fontenettes.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Thanks JetSetGo, socalboo and danicky, I've learned from the best watching this thread, everyone always looks so nice and polished. You all are a great inspiration, and everyone has their own style which makes it even more fun.


----------



## babypie

*AllHail* you look hot! Love the t-shirt in the first pic! **


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL thanks, *socalboo*!! 

*AllHailtheQueen*, you look awesome! Your shoes look fabulous on you.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love em on ya,*allhail*...SASSY!


----------



## Edrine

*dknigh21*- sassy outfit!

*JSG*- lovely legs i love the lady gres on you

*Lynn*- fab as always!

*Allhail*- fun outfits!!


----------



## wantmore

Looking good ladies!

Just tried this dress on with my NP and don't know when I'll wear this outfit outside of my house....


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^^looking too good,doll


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

It's adorable! You have to wear it out!


----------



## daisyduke947

*wantmore*, you look so cute!!! You must wear that out!


----------



## danicky

*Wantmore,* your outfit is so cute.


----------



## Zophie

*wantmore*, that outfit is adorable!  Where did you get the dress?


----------



## Zophie

Lynn12 said:


> OMG, everyone looks so great!!!
> 
> *dknigh21* - Congratulations!!! That is great news.
> 
> *JetSet* - The Lady Gres rock, but you legs look AMAZING!!!
> 
> Here is a pic that I made my BF take last night before we went to an engagement cocktail party for our friends. I was celebrating and broke out the champagne because yesterday I got a fantastic new job offer!!!


 
Congrats on the job offer!  Your outfit looks beautiful and you have such a perfect figure!


----------



## wantmore

*DeeDee*, *neverenough*, *daisyduke*, *danicky* - Thank You so much!

*Zophie* - Thanks! 
(pssst....this is my 1st ever dress from Walmart. It cost me a whopping $15, LOL!)


----------



## Zophie

^^^

OMG, no way!  I love it.  I wonder if my Wal-Mart has the same dress.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Zophie said:


> *wantmore*, that outfit is adorable!  Where did you get the dress?



Doesn't she look like a million dollars?!  Love it!


----------



## Joke

Jetsetgo you look great, love that skirt and you have amazing legs!


----------



## peppers90

*Wantmore*~ you better wear that out!  That is too nice to keep inside


----------



## gemruby41

*Wantmore-* ITA with peppers, that outfit is too cute to stay inside!


----------



## cjy

wantmore said:


> Looking good ladies!
> 
> Just tried this dress on with my NP and don't know when I'll wear this outfit outside of my house....


 Love it!!!


----------



## angelstacie04

Okay, by popular demand, lol, here's my marc by marc jacobs coat. I had to sneak my indy in a photo too, lol


----------



## angelstacie04

Sorry, idk how to make my pics smaller


----------



## babypie

*angelstacie* you look great, what a fab coat!


----------



## gemruby41

*angelstacie*, you are working that coat!! The CL's look amazing on you!


----------



## wantmore

*Zophie* - It also came in black/white with a different design and also brown/white with very tiny polka-dots (which is very cute but I have a lot of browns already, so I got the red/white).

*oo_let_me* - Thanks! 

*peppers*, *gemruby*, *cjy* - Thanks! I will wear it out, hopefully, soon.

*angelstacie* - Really nice color combination of the coat and shoes.....you go girl!


----------



## babypie

*wanmore* I would never have guessd tha dress came from Wal-Mart!  You look adorable, CLs really dress anything up don't they?


----------



## cjy

Wow! I guess I need to go to Walmart soon!


----------



## Stinas

AllHail - Very 80's..love it!
Wantmore - Perfect summer outfit!  Very pretty
Angels - Love love love the coat!!!


----------



## LaDonna

*angelstacie04* love the coat w/ the shoes.


----------



## babypie

*Top: French Connection*
*Jeans: Joe's Jeans*
*Shoes: New Simple in Pewter*

*Sorry it's a little blury, the lighting in my bedroom sucks!*


----------



## wantmore

*babypie* - Thanks! 
You look so cute! I love your heart necklace.

*Stinas* - Thanks!


----------



## JRed

angel, you look so cute with that coat!

babypie, i love your outfit!


----------



## LaDonna

*babypie* cute 'fit.  i love that shade of purple on you.  how do you like your new simples?  are they comfy?


----------



## babypie

Thanks *wantmore, Jred, LaDonna* - yes they are very comfy!  Probably my comfiest CL.  I've worn them twice already and no pain


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love the coat,*angel*...CLs aren't bad either...tee hee hee
*babypie*, looking good


----------



## danicky

*angel*, very cute.

*babypie*, i love your outfit!


----------



## surlygirl

angelstacie - the coat and your indy look great with the cork catenitas! It has to be said ... Those shoes are fierce! 

I missed out on those at Saks and now there's a ton on eBay for just about full retail price. ush:


----------



## Stinas

Baby - You look sooo purrddyy!  I love the pewter with the purple!!!


----------



## *Lo

Babypie you look beautiful!! Love your outfit!


----------



## babypie

Thank you *DeeDee*, *danicky*, *Stinas*, *Lo*


----------



## Zophie

*angelstacie*, I love all the browns together.  That's a great coat.

cute outfit, *babypie*.  I think that's the first pic I've seen of you that shows more than just your feet.

*cjy*, I normally hate Wal-Mart (sprawl-mart) but I think I might have to make a trip to look for that dress.


----------



## babypie

Zophie said:


> *angelstacie*, I love all the browns together. That's a great coat.
> 
> cute outfit, *babypie*. I think that's the first pic I've seen of you that shows more than just your feet.
> 
> *cjy*, I normally hate Wal-Mart (sprawl-mart) but I think I might have to make a trip to look for that dress.


 
LOL I have a few outfit pics waaaay in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## cjy

Babypie you look adorable! I love your necklace as well!


----------



## lvpiggy

i love this whole outfit!  perfect 



angelstacie04 said:


> Okay, by popular demand, lol, here's my marc by marc jacobs coat. I had to sneak my indy in a photo too, lol


----------



## gemruby41

*Babypie*, the CL's look so good on you!! They look comfortable too.


----------



## angelstacie04

Thank You for your kind words my lovely CL enablers


----------



## LavenderIce

lynn12--You look fantastic!  Congrats on the job offer.
allhail--love your sassy outfits! 
wantmore--You can wear that oufit anywhere.  Even to the grocery store.
babypie--Nice to see a full length shot of your outfit.  You've got very cute style!
angelstacie--I wish I was as well put together as you are at 18.  I was such a mess back then.


----------



## peppers90

*Babypie*~ Great combo with the purple and pewter new simples.   Two of my favorite colors!  

*Angel*~ Not only I am loving the MJ coat, and CLs...but that INDY, now that is TDF


----------



## babypie

Thanks *cjy*, *gem*, *lavender*, *peppers*


----------



## socalboo

*wantmore* ~ I love that Summery look! I would never have guessed where you got that toatally cute dress! You look great, as always! I agree, you can wear that anywhere!

*angelstacie* ~ That coat looks amazing on you! It works so well with your Cantenitas!

*babypie* ~ You are so cute! You look great! I love how your Simples look with your JJs(one of my favorites!) and your purple tee, so adorable!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Angelstacie* The Catenitas are hot!

*BabyPie*! You look fab!


----------



## betty*00

*wantmore*, I love your dress! So pretty with the NPs. 
*babypie*, I love the color of your Simples. Cute outfit!


----------



## betty*00

*angel*, you look great. The coat is gorgeous! Love it!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

My new dress my DH bought me (doesn't he have great taste?!?!) & my Pink Jolie Noeuds


----------



## daisyduke947

^ Hooot!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks *daisy*!!!:shame:


----------



## danicky

Very pretty. Is your E-ring yellow diamond?


----------



## LaDonna

*shoeaddictklw* you look so cute.  your hubby has great taste.


----------



## karwood

Wantmore: Very cute outfit for the summer.
Angel; the coat and the Cantenitas, very classy and alluring
Babypie-Nice outfit. I love the color combination of the purple top and pewter CL
ShoeAddict- That is one hot fabulous outfit!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Shoe: adorable dress and outfit!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Danicky*, its a white diamond, I think the flash just caught the sparkle.. and thank you!
*La Donna*, & *karwood*, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## socalboo

Smokin' hot *shoeaddict*!


----------



## Edrine

*shoeaddictklw*-hot outfit!!

*angelstacie*- i love that they match your pretty coat

*babypie*-congrats!i'm getting the red ones!!

*wantmore*- love the summery outfit!


----------



## laureenthemean

*wantmore*, you look so cute!  And are those black Rolandos in the background?


----------



## sara999

looking good ladies! (as always!)

i have absolutely no access to a full length mirror so i never get to do outfit shots!


----------



## lvpiggy

shoe, you're so lucky!  i would never trust any of my exes to buy me clothing if i weren't standing there picking it out 

edit:  you're so pretty!! ^_^



shoeaddictklw said:


> My new dress my DH bought me (doesn't he have great taste?!?!) & my Pink Jolie Noeuds


----------



## xboobielicousx

shoeaddict - you look hot! DH is a keeper 

wantmore - love your outfit and love love love your white NPs ! you look so pretty!


----------



## dknigh21

shoe - Love the dress. And I really like how your Jolis add a nice pop of color to the outfit.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

OH MY NERD!!! *Shoeaddict*, I love it from head to toe.


----------



## intheevent

Your hubby has awesome taste! Very Sexy, love the pop of pink, the jolie's were a great choice to pair with that dress.



shoeaddictklw said:


> My new dress my DH bought me (doesn't he have great taste?!?!) & my Pink Jolie Noeuds


----------



## Stinas

Shoeaddict - Very prettyy!!!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

*Daisy, DeeDee, Edrine, Stinas, Lavender and Babypie, thank you for all of your lovely comments:shame:. Wantmore your outfit is hot, Babypie I love your shirt purple is my favorite color, Angelstacie04 love your bag and coat. Stinas which wonderful bra was that in the pic where you had on the black Bebe tube top, you said VS right, I think I have that one but I'm not sure. Do you know the exact name of it?*


----------



## more_CHOOS

Shoeaddict...Love the black and white and pink burst of color!!! Great choices!!!  I love it it.. you look awesome!!!!  Can't wait til you get back to Dallas and perhaps we can go shoe shopping together hehehhe =)


----------



## peppers90

* Shoeaddict*  Hot hot hot girl!!  Love that animal print with the pink-those shoes just pop with that outfit~


----------



## gemruby41

*Shoeaddict*, I'm sure you turned heads with that outfit!!


----------



## Zophie

Here is my outfit from today, all from White House Black Market except for CL pigalle (of course!) and Jimmy Choo Rana bag.


----------



## daisyduke947

You look fabulous, *Zophie*!! The whole outfit just rocks!


----------



## wantmore

*LavenderIce*, *socalboo*, *betty*,* karwood*, *Edrine*,* sara*, *xboobie*, *AllHail*,  - Thanks! You all sure know how to make a girl feel grrrrreat!

*shoeaddict* - WOWZA! Great combination, and YES, your DH has great taste!

*laureen* - Thanks! Yes, I have the Rolandos out b/c I've been trying it almost every night. If you remember, they were sent to me by mistake and now I can't let go of it. Actually, b/c I've been trying it on almost every night, I think the toe box have loosened up which makes it even harder for me to return.

*Zophie *- You look so good! I love your skirt! 
(BTW, are those 100mm Pigalle?)


----------



## cjy

Looking great as always Zophie! Love the skirt!


----------



## Zophie

wantmore said:


> *Zophie *- You look so good! I love your skirt!
> (BTW, are those 100mm Pigalle?)


 

Thanks!  Yes, they are 100 mm.


----------



## angelstacie04

shoeaddictklw said:


> My new dress my DH bought me (doesn't he have great taste?!?!) & my Pink Jolie Noeuds


 
YOU GO GIRL!!! 
Thats my CL enabler, lol. you look great!​


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - I always love your work outfits!!!  That skirt is too cute!  When you going to show us a going out outfit?


----------



## Zophie

Stinas said:


> Zophie - I always love your work outfits!!! That skirt is too cute! When you going to show us a going out outfit?


 
haha, I hardly ever go out but I'll do my best to post a pic whenever I finally get a chance to go somewhere that I'm not wearing a juicy tracksuit in my off time.  Or I guess I could just wear the CLs with a tracksuit.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Zophie* You are one classy lady!!!! Stunning!

Wow! *Shoeaddict* you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Zophie*, I always like your outfits!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*zophie*,you look so polished and effortless


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^^ I think you need to buy your enabler angelstacie her glitters LMAO!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

socalboo said:


> Smokin' hot *shoeaddict*!


Thanks socal!!! Will look great with my PINK Robertson Blvd Polish!!! LOL



Edrine said:


> *shoeaddictklw*-hot outfit!!
> Thank you Edrine!
> 
> 
> 
> lvpiggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> shoe, you're so lucky! i would never trust any of my exes to buy me clothing if i weren't standing there picking it out
> edit: you're so pretty!! ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> I'm VERY lucky I can send him out and he can pick that out. I've trained him well. He's pretty good with shoes too!
> 
> 
> 
> xboobielicousx said:
> 
> 
> 
> shoeaddict - you look hot! DH is a keeper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good thing because I am stuck with him!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> dknigh21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shoe - Love the dress. And I really like how your Jolis add a nice pop of color to the outfit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> DeeDeeDelovely said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY NERD!!! *Shoeaddict*, I love it from head to toe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoeaddict - Very prettyy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stinas!!
> 
> 
> 
> more_CHOOS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoeaddict...Love the black and white and pink burst of color!!! Great choices!!! I love it it.. you look awesome!!!! Can't wait til you get back to Dallas and perhaps we can go shoe shopping together hehehhe =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh we WILL go shopping. Have you heard anything about a CL boutique there??? Where is it you live in Dallas again?
> 
> 
> 
> peppers90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Shoeaddict* Hot hot hot girl!! Love that animal print with the pink-those shoes just pop with that outfit~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you peppers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> gemruby41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoeaddict*, I'm sure you turned heads with that outfit!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I got into trouble!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wantmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *shoeaddict* - WOWZA! Great combination, and YES, your DH has great taste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelstacie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GO GIRL!!!
> 
> 
> Thats my CL enabler, lol. you look great!​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you kill me!! Did you see my other message about the glitters!!!
> 
> 
> 
> JetSetGo! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! *Shoeaddict* you are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks jetset! :shame:
Click to expand...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Well.. I ran just a tad behind!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddict--love your dress!

Zophie--I wish I had a job where I can wear CLs all the time.  You look great!


----------



## karwood

Zophie- You always look stylish and classy


----------



## cjy

Shoeaddict.... How did I miss your post!!?? Love your outfit! DH knows how to pick a dress!!!


----------



## danicky

Zophie, you always look so cute. Love it!!


----------



## luxlover

Babypie, I love the color of your simples


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ok I trust my tPFers... how about this dress from Neimans and my new black Very Noeuds?
Its _bright_! BUT I love the ruffles!!


----------



## samoXenina

^^ I think its cute..it would look good together..are you going to get it?


----------



## karwood

ShoeAddict- Personally myself, the bright pink and the ruffles look  WAAAYYY too busy. The  Very Noueds  already is satin and has the big bows, it's a bit overwhelming.

Again, this is MY opinion and my style is rather demure.


----------



## daisyduke947

It would be cute, but VERY busy. If you were to wear both, I wouldn't wear any jewelry or make your hair too fancy.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I think a hot pink or pink dress would be gorgeous with the black, but I personally would do something a bit different.   I just browsed NM for anything pink (too dangerous for me to do haha... browsing that is ), and these would be great with the CL's IMO (all different looks)! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod56220010&cmCat=search&searchType=
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000111cat000127cat10100738
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000111cat000127cat10100738

If you get it though, I'm sure you will rock it!


----------



## karwood

fieryfashionist said:


> I think a hot pink or pink dress would be gorgeous with the black, but I personally would do something a bit different.  I just browsed NM for anything pink (too dangerous for me to do haha... browsing that is ), and these would be great with the CL's IMO (all different looks)!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod56220010&cmCat=search&searchType=
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000111cat000127cat10100738
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000111cat000127cat10100738
> 
> If you get it though, I'm sure you will rock it!


 
FIERY- Great suggestions ! the pink is bit more softer with the prints in the first dress and the style is classic, but yet still stylish. The other two dresses are still bright pink but the style of the dress more subtle but still make a lovely impression.

ITA, Any of these dresses would compliment ShoeAddicts lovely CLs and she would be fabulously stylish.


----------



## 8seventeen19

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod56220010&cmCat=search&searchType=
This is devine!!! A bit demure though. 

That hot pink dress with the ruffles is a bit loud even for me so I am not sure.. maybe its better IRL?? LOL


----------



## socalboo

*Zophie* ~ You look so pretty, as always! I love your skirt, looks great with your Pigalles!

*shoeaddict* ~ I like it, but I'm not too crazy about the zipper going down the front, or whatever that is. I like the suggestions that fiery gave you! I like the 3rd one the best for you, it's fun and sassy!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I was kinda ehhhhh about it (my pink dress) so thanks for smackin some sense into me!!!!


----------



## socalboo

^Yeah, I agree, I think you can find better!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks *karwood*!   I wish NM paid me to find clothes haha... I buy way too much from their sales!!    I agree about the first dress... the softer shade of pink coupled with the print is really pretty, and the shoes would make it fun!  * shoeaddictklw *- I think the shoes would make it sassy and flirty (even if  the dress itself is classy and demure)!:   Whatever you do get, I know you'll look fab.


----------



## daisyduke947

shoeaddictklw said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod56220010&cmCat=search&searchType=
> This is devine!!! A bit demure though.
> 
> That hot pink dress with the ruffles is a bit loud even for me so I am not sure.. maybe its better IRL?? LOL



That is so cute! That dress would look FABULOUS with your Very Noeuds.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hmmm... I bought this water color dress instead... for my PINK very noeuds... I have been obsessing why not just get the darn things RIGHT?? so here it is!





& I think I will get this one too... Pink or Black will look good with it!!


----------



## socalboo

Very nice shoe! I love that watercolor one for your pinks. The purple dress with black would be tdf! Not sure about the purple with pink. Although I do have a purple strapless that has big pink heart in the front, that doesn't bother me too much, I wonder why? I still say purple dress with black shoes is a


----------



## 8seventeen19

I don't know _why_ I am in this COLOR thing right now... maybe the SATC movie??? Channeling Samantha???


----------



## 8seventeen19

OH BTW, took my Pink Joli Noeuds to the cobbler today.. to get DYED!!! PURPLE... wish me luck on that... please!!!


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> OH BTW, took my Pink Joli Noeuds to the cobbler today.. to get DYED!!! PURPLE... wish me luck on that... please!!!


 
  I am wishing you luck!!! Post pics when you get them back


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> OH BTW, took my Pink Joli Noeuds to the cobbler today.. to get DYED!!! PURPLE... wish me luck on that... please!!!



Good luck shoe! Now what are going to do when you need pink shoes?


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am getting the Pink very Noeuds!!!


----------



## socalboo

^Ah ha! Congrats!


----------



## Zophie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ok I trust my tPFers... how about this dress from Neimans and my new black Very Noeuds?
> Its _bright_! BUT I love the ruffles!!


 

I acutally love this dress and think it would look great with those shoes.  I love ruffles!


----------



## Zophie

I wore my black patent VP with the burgundy tip for the first time today.  I haven't even glued the tip that had me so worried but I didn't even notice it once I was wearing them.


edit: DAMMIT THAT'S THE WRONG PIC!  I don't know how to get rid of it so i'll try again.


----------



## Zophie

Okay here is the pic with the black patent VP.


----------



## 8seventeen19

VERY cute Zophie! Love it with the J Choo bag!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OMG *Zophie* I didn't even notice those were one of my HGs!!!! I LOVE the burgundy toe!!! Those are fffffaaaaab!!!! I need a close up!! 

BTW I am allll about ruffles!!


----------



## Zophie

Yeah, it's hard to see the burgundy in the pics.  I'll try to take some pics later of just the shoe.  The only other ones I've taken were trying to show the toe because I wasn't sure I was going to keep them.


----------



## danicky

Zophie, you look so pretty.


----------



## daisyduke947

*Zophie*, you look wonderful! I'm glad your Very Prives aren't bothering you. They look great with your Jimmy Choo bag!


----------



## peppers90

*Zophie~*  You always look so classy.   Your puppy didn't make it into this shot; is she doing OK with her collar?  BTW is that bag a choo??


----------



## Zophie

peppers90 said:


> *Zophie~* You always look so classy. Your puppy didn't make it into this shot; is she doing OK with her collar? BTW is that bag a choo??


 

Yeah, it's a Choo Rana bag. She's itching like crazy and driving me nuts. She has found that she can get to her feet and hind legs around the puffy collar and has chewed herself bloody all back there. Here's a pic she snuck her head into.


----------



## 8seventeen19

That's a gorgeous bag.. what's wrong with your baby??


----------



## daisyduke947

Zophie said:


> Yeah, it's a Choo Rana bag. She's itching like crazy and driving me nuts. She has found that she can get to her feet and hind legs around the puffy collar and has chewed herself bloody all back there. Here's a pic she snuck her head into.



Aww! Do creams not help her?


----------



## lovely&amazing

Date night with Hubby...


----------



## peppers90

lovely&amazing said:


> Date night with Hubby...




 Are those Pigalles?  Bet your hubby loved 'em


----------



## lovely&amazing

peppers90 said:


> Are those Pigalles? Bet your hubby loved 'em


 

They are. And he did...


----------



## peppers90

Zophie said:


> Yeah, it's a Choo Rana bag. She's itching like crazy and driving me nuts. She has found that she can get to her feet and hind legs around the puffy collar and has chewed herself bloody all back there. Here's a pic she snuck her head into.




  I love that bag; I have been eyeing one for awhile now!  Good luck with your dog; boy, they can find a way to scratch!  My friend had the same problem with her dog too....


----------



## karwood

Lovely- Hot!HOt!HOT!

Zophie- Very Sophisticated!


----------



## daisyduke947

*lovely&amazing*, you look HOT!!!!


----------



## dknigh21

Lovely - That dress is smokin'


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you, *Peppers*, *Karwood*, *Daisy* and *Dknigh*!


----------



## Stinas

Lovely - you look great!


----------



## ruskyakooklla

heyy  .. i just got those pigalles in magenta.. LOVELY&AMAZING - do your feet hurtt in them??? lol


----------



## socalboo

*Zophie* ~ You always look so pretty! Love your VPs! Poor little Soph! I hope she stops chewing soon!

*lovely* ~ You are so super hot! I like your dress! I'll have to pair my camo Pigalles with all black, shoe twin! You got yours first, I copied you there too. I was going to wear mine with a grey skirt, white top, but I love the lbd with them!


----------



## danicky

*Lovely,* you look great!!!!


----------



## luxlover

Complete full body modelling pictures of my Lace Pigalle. I'm wearing a classic black Chanel dress and my Lace Pigalle.


----------



## daisyduke947

GORGEOUS!! Gorgeous!! 
You look absolutely fabulous, *luxlover*!

LOL I love how your dogs are thrown all over the shot. Lounging with mum!


----------



## ruskyakooklla

luxlover ! you look greatt !!!! nice couch too  !


----------



## luxlover

daisyduke947 said:


> GORGEOUS!! Gorgeous!!
> You look absolutely fabulous, *luxlover*!
> 
> LOL I love how your dogs are thrown all over the shot. Lounging with mum!



haha my dogs are very attached to me. Canary, my baby girl (shes the one in both pictures) is especially fond of the camera. Its actually kinda funny, whenever she sees us grabbing the camera she'll run into the shot.


----------



## evolkatie

I have a two westies and they both chew on their legs because of summer. I know you don't have a westie but maybe it's a thing w/ smaller breeds. It sucks cause they lose patches of their hair when they do it.  Btw you look great 



Zophie said:


> Yeah, it's a Choo Rana bag. She's itching like crazy and driving me nuts. She has found that she can get to her feet and hind legs around the puffy collar and has chewed herself bloody all back there. Here's a pic she snuck her head into.




luxlover - your whole outfit is super hot!


----------



## Zophie

luxlover said:


> Complete full body modelling pictures of my Lace Pigalle. I'm wearing a classic black Chanel dress and my Lace Pigalle.


 

Of course it goes without saying that your shoes are beautiful, but I love your furniture too.  I'm particularly drooling over the coffee table. That is exactly the type I want.


----------



## Zophie

peppers90 said:


> I love that bag; I have been eyeing one for awhile now! Good luck with your dog; boy, they can find a way to scratch! My friend had the same problem with her dog too....


 

I just bought the bag on a whim when I went to the Jimmy Choo in Vegas and discovered it was going on sale.   I'm really happy I did though.   

I gave sophie a bath tonight and put some cortisone lotion on her.  It helps some, but she still wants to chew.  My mom said she probably things her thighs are too fat so she's giving herself self-lipo treatments.


----------



## babypie

*luxlover* you look fab!


----------



## babypie

*lovely&amazing*, you look great! Those pigalles are hot!
*Zophie* your outfits are always great, can't wait to get my patent black VPs


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL when I take out my camera to take a picture, especially a picture of my dog, she looks at me like, :blink:


----------



## wantmore

*Zophie* - nice color-coordination. 

*lovely* - you are darn sexy! Are those 120mm Pigalles? I'm really envious of you girls who can wear these in 120mm. I think I might be able to pull the Pigalle in 100mm....max!

*luxlover* - ssssexxxxxy! It looks like you're waiting for your SO to come and join you on the couch  !


----------



## xtweetie3x

Here are a few of my outfits while in vegas back in May for my DH's bday... sorry for such small pictures! didn't even notice that they were this tiny until i took everyone else out of the picutures...:shame:











Nude VPs w/ burgundy tip





Dark cork Catenitas 





Activas w/ roccia python


----------



## socalboo

*lux* ~ You look gorgeous! I love those lace Pigalles! Your dogs are so cute!

*xtweetie* ~ Amazing pics, even though they're tiny! Great outfits! All of your CLs go perfectly with your dresses, shorts! I really like your Activas!


----------



## xtweetie3x

^thanks* socalboo!  *glad you can see through the little pictures...=)


----------



## daisyduke947

I looooove your Activas!!! Beautiful shoes, *xtweetie3x*!


----------



## xtweetie3x

daisyduke947 said:


> I looooove your Activas!!! Beautiful shoes, *xtweetie3x*!



thanks *daisy...=)  *no one really seemed to notice when i was there... at least you guys think they're beautiful...:shame:


----------



## luxlover

gorgeous shoes *xtweetie3x!*


----------



## xboobielicousx

xtweetie3x - cute pics! love the nude vps..

zophie- looking good as always 

luxlover - i love your dress! you look fab...and of course, the shoes are HOT!

lovely - you look HOT! that dress is smokin..i bet DH LOVED it!


----------



## xboobielicousx

here's me today at work...the guy who sits across from me in the cube is out to breakfast so i snuck a pic instead of having to take one in the bathroom lol

nude declics


----------



## 8seventeen19

You look so pretty and utterly polished this morning boobie.. (must resist declics..teehee)


----------



## Sammyjoe

I agree, very crisp indeed boobie! The nude suits your skin tone so well!


----------



## lovely&amazing

This thread moves quickly...

*Stinas* - Thank you!

*Rusky* - LOL, high fashion _always_ hurts, I think!

*Socal* - My pigalle sister, your outfit sounds awesome! Post a pic when you wear it, I would love to see those with grey!

*Danicky* - Many thanks!

*Lux* - You look like a million and then some!

*Babypie* - Why, Thank you!

*Wantmore* - Thank you!  They are 120's.  I just can't run in them like my others...more of a strut (just adds to the effect) 

*Xtweetie* - Great outfits...I bet people stopped gambling when you walked by...

*XB* - You look so polished and incredible! Great choices!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*tweet,xboo,l&a,lux,zophie*...you gals look awesome


----------



## wantmore

*The gals at CL sub forum kick a$$! You all are so very gorgeous!*

*xtweetie* - from what I can see, your outfits are very nice!

*xboobie* - very nice office outfit! 
(BTW, I'm taking care of that "thing" this Saturday. I'll PM you with the info.)


----------



## danicky

*Luxlover,* you look so pretty. Very elegant outfit.
*Xtweetie,* very pretty outfits.
*Xboobie,* very cute.


----------



## luxlover

*Xboobie, you love very cute. your work outfit is very sharp 
*


----------



## daisyduke947

You look wonderful, *xboobie*! A lovely outfit you have there.


----------



## xtweetie3x

^^^ thanks everyone for the compliments!  everyone looks so fabulous in this thread...=)  *boobie*!! you declics are awesome!


----------



## intheevent

All fantastic outfits!



xtweetie3x said:


> Here are a few of my outfits while in vegas back in May for my DH's bday... sorry for such small pictures! didn't even notice that they were this tiny until i took everyone else out of the picutures...:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude VPs w/ burgundy tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark cork Catenitas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Activas w/ roccia python


----------



## intheevent

Luxlover, that is simply gorgeous, love the pose too


----------



## Stinas

Lux - Very nice!  Love your living room
xtweetie - Nice outfits!
xboobie - Nice combo!


----------



## xboobielicousx

thank you Shoeaddict, sammyjoe,lovely&amazing,deede,wantmore,danicky,lux,daisyduke,xweetie and stinas! you ladies are the sweetest!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Zophie*-always fabulous!!
*Lovely*-HOT HOT HOT!!!
*Luxlover*-love those lace Pigalles!!
*Xtweetie*-nice outfits!!
*Xboobie*-you look very sharp!!


----------



## socalboo

*xboobie* ~ You are so pretty in your office outfit! I love your nude Declics they are really gorgeous!


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow this thread moves so fast, there are so many fashionable and beautiful ladies here! 
shoeaddict - you look fierce in that dress, I can't believe your DH picked it out.  I would never trust my SO to go shopping for me.
xboobie - nice look!  But your office reminds me of "The Office", please tell me that isn't as drab IRL.  
Zophie, you always look great.  I'm guessing that your co-workers must call you the girl with the best shoes because you are always wearing fabulous CLs to work.
Luxlover - just stunning.  Your furniture is divine too.


----------



## karwood

*Lux- *_Very Elegant and Classy_
*Xtweet- *_All very gorgeous! Especially like the first outfit, the strapless dress with Nude VPs._
*XB- *_Very professional , but still very stylish_


----------



## Souzie

Hey all. My first post here...rockin my activas for the first time.


----------



## daisyduke947

Gah, IWANTYOURACTIVAS!!!! *xsouzie*, those are so hot. Are those the pythons?


----------



## danicky

Xsouzie, you look very pretty.


----------



## luxlover

Xsouzie, great pic! very nice shoes


----------



## socalboo

*xsouzie* ~ You look great! Love those Activas!


----------



## Souzie

*Daisyduke947*, *danicky*, *luxlover*, *socalboo*... 
Daisy...they are the pythons.


----------



## daisyduke947

Cool! Thanks! They look awesome on you. I love your whole outfit.


----------



## babypie

*xsouzie* you look great, I love that top! 
*xsouzie* very nice.


----------



## Zophie

you look gorgeous, *xsouzie*.  Love the Activas!


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *babypie *and *Zophie* and thanks once again *daisyduke947*


----------



## Stinas

xsouzie - Love the Activas!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*xsouzie,*they look so good with your outfit


----------



## LavenderIce

Playing catch up once again.  From what I can see the outfits are spectacular!  You all do the CLs justice!

lovely&amazing--Hope your DH appreciated those Pigalle 120s.  I would only wear them for a special man.  

zophie--Getting dressed for work must be fun for you.  Again, I wish I had a job where I can wear my CLs everyday.

xtweetie--Gorgeous outfits.  I especially love the first dress.

luxlover--You're such a class act!

xsouzie--your pic looks like a paparazzi pic.  

xboobie--You're also making me wish I had a job where I can wear CLs everyday.


----------



## cjy

Gorgeous luxlover!!! Love the two sweeties in the pic as well!!!!


----------



## Souzie

*stinas:* I knew you would love em! 

*Deedeedelovely:* Thank you!

*Lavenderice:* LOL...that's what I thought too!  The original pic was of my sister and somehow I showed up on the side.  I was like, I'm cropping this and posting on TPF!


----------



## betty*00

I am so behind in this thread too..yikes!!
*Zophie*, you always look fabulous! So classy. And it was so weird to not see Sophie in the pic too...until I saw the one following..tee hee! She's such a sweetie. Too bad about her itching though, poor thing!
*lovely*, you look hot!
*luxlover*, gorgeous lace Pigalles!
*xtweetie*, love all your outfits!
*xboobie*, the nude Declics are so pretty along with your outfit!
*xsouzie*, you are so pretty! The white Activas are TDF!!


----------



## betty*00

Whew! Hope I didn't miss anyone but if I did you looked fabulous as always!!!


----------



## betty*00

Oh *shoeaddict*, this a little old but love your dress with the pink Jolis. You are so pretty!!


----------



## peppers90

Here's a casual outfit with my CL "Laos" thongs:

random shirt from Macy's
Tsubi cut off shorts
Balenciaga True Red first


----------



## betty*00

Ooh *peppers*! That is such a great summer outfit! Love it!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*pepper*, you look so summer chic. Those CLs are very unique...love em.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Peppers I love the Balenciaga... have a couple myself.. I always say "arghhh!!!" when I see them coppied at Forever 21 and such. Such a cute summer outfit!! 

Thanks betty!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Question:
Do you have any gold Loubie styles you can recommend to go with this dress??? I am thinking the glitters and black Noeud may be a bit much.


----------



## daisyduke947

Love the outfit, *peppers*!! That top is so cute. 

*shoeaddict*, I just saw that nude and gold shoe...a python would look very cool with it though.


----------



## Zophie

great outfit, peppers.  I love those sandals.  I don't think I've seen them on anyone before.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Which gold and nude shoe daisy?


----------



## socalboo

*peppers* ~ You look so cute and Summery, I love it!

*shoeaddict* ~ What about a black Paillette VP or Decollette? I think nude or python would be pretty too, like daisy said!


----------



## daisyduke947

Architeks?


----------



## 8seventeen19

OHHH the black Pailette VP would be HOT! Really doubt I could find that in my size at this point in time though..


----------



## 8seventeen19

That dress went on sale and I was just like MINE! I didn't even think about shoes...


----------



## daisyduke947

Wasn't the dress by Ports 1961? I adore Ports. They had a top I wanted terribly at Vivre.com and now it's gone... :cry:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Indeed it is


----------



## daisyduke947

Very nice. They always have such beautiful items, but aren't ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## 8seventeen19

This dress wasn't too too bad.. It was 500 not on sale which is borderline eventhough it's pretty intricate but it was less than 300 on sale so not bad.
I'm reallllly cheap when it comes to clothes...


----------



## daisyduke947

Nah, cheap is good. I always buy on sale so then I have more money to buy more clothes I like and want! 

I loooove Lela Rose, but I could not justify spending 600 dollars on a pair of pants. I'm like, "Sale, please!"


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> OHHH the black Pailette VP would be HOT! Really doubt I could find that in my size at this point in time though..



Not cheap, $995. But soooo gorgeous! They also have a 35 listed!  enabling!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Loubo...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8seventeen19

socalboo said:


> Not cheap, $995. But soooo gorgeous! They also have a 35 listed!  enabling!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Louboutin-VERY-PRIVE-PAILLETTES-Shoes-35-5_W0QQitemZ300236845592QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
LOL!! Ohhhh nooooo!! I have glitters, pink very noeuds, sometimes, helmuts, maybe some roccias if I win, and some black kid VPS. I am BANNED!!! 
But NOW Hubby isn't!! But he's gettin me the purple Fontanete's if anything or My HG the nude VP


----------



## 8seventeen19

AND those things went half price @ Barney's.. I can't believe I am emailing my SA now... lol


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> LOL!! Ohhhh nooooo!! I have glitters, pink very noeuds, sometimes, helmuts, maybe some roccias if I win, and some black kid VPS. I am BANNED!!!
> But NOW Hubby isn't!! But he's gettin me the purple Fontanete's if anything or My HG the nude VP



Banned, huh? Oh well, if you win the roccias they'll look gorgeous and so will your black kid VPs! What a nice DH! So that's what he's gettin' you! and he was just kidding about taking them back then?!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I think so.. he knows how to make me behave!


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> I think so.. he knows how to make me behave!



 Cute!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Peppers, REALLY lovely flats!! You're outfit makes me want to run off to somewhere with water and margaritas...


----------



## xtweetie3x

peppers90 said:


> Here's a casual outfit with my CL "Laos" thongs:
> 
> random shirt from Macy's
> Tsubi cut off shorts
> Balenciaga True Red first



OOHH peppers!  i love your balenciaga!!  love the red...=)


----------



## gemruby41

Wow *peppers*, your casual wear is FAB!!


----------



## luxlover

Peppers, you have great legs! Course I love the shoes too


----------



## Souzie

Thank you *betty*OO*.

*Peppers90:* Very cool shoes!  I am from Laos.


----------



## JetSetGo!

xboobielicousx said:


> the guy who sits across from me in the cube is out to breakfast so i snuck a pic
> nude declics




Hehehehe! So glad you got to sneak one! You look fabulous!


----------



## socalboo

I already posted this, but *peppers* is so cute!!!

Here is my work outfit today.


----------



## socalboo

woa! sorry for the giant pic! yikes! i just figured it out! eeew, you can see how dusty my mirror is at that size too!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOVE the outfit, *socalboo*! That jacket is so cool! And is that the Tiffany bracelet with a heart tag? I have one exactly like it with the heart tag.


----------



## socalboo

^Thank you *daisy*, bracelet twin!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL! 

Now all I need is another of that fancy jacket of yours...


----------



## luxlover

As promise, here are some modelling pics of my Python Decollete shoes. They are simply gorgeous and pictures dont really do them justice. Sorry about the somewhat blurry pics, I have shaky hands and I took these myself so I had to use the mirror...haha. I will ask my brother to help me take better pics tmw.


----------



## laureenthemean

*lux*, even those pictures cannot hide their fabulousness!  I love how you paired it with that (flattering) simple white sheath dress, to let them shine!


----------



## luxlover

haha Laureen, you're so fast! I just posted the pictures for like 1 minute and you already commented. 


Thank you for the wonderful compliment. These shoes are honestly even more gorgeous then I imagined they would be (^_^).


----------



## laureenthemean

luxlover said:


> haha Laureen, you're so fast! I just posted the pictures for like 1 minute and you already commented.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful compliment. These shoes are honestly even more gorgeous then I imagined they would be (^_^).


Oh jeez, I have been waiting for these pictures!  I saw your post in the thread about caring for exotics, and then waited here!


----------



## daisyduke947

Those are so amazing, *luxlover*!! Pairing them with the white dress is stunning. They look FABULOUS!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Luxlover*, you hit it out of the park with that outfit! You look amazing, and the shoes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## socalboo

Absolutely gorgeous *lux*! That dress is very pretty and ita with *laureen*, it really makes those beautiful python Decolletes stand out!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Socal-* You look so cute today! I love this look! I am in love with that jacket, and those Rolando's! I can't get away with leggings grrr.

*Lux- *you got a deal of a lifetime on those they are simply divine!!!!


----------



## Zophie

I love your work outfit, *socalboo*.  I really like that color green of your top and it looks really comfy.

*luxlover*, I think you look great even with a dusty mirror.  You're lucky if you have a brother that will take pics for you of your outfit.  If I asked my brother to take pics he'd probably try to intentionally make me look bad.


----------



## luxlover

hahaha Zophie, my brother is pretty evil too.. He's been known to cut off my head in pictures or only take pictures of my shoes..hahaha Which in this case, works out perfectly for me! hahaa


----------



## luxlover

daisyduke947, My Purse Addiction, socalboo, shoeaddictklw, & Zophie thank you for all of the wonderful & nice comments.

I have to admit, that out of my CL shoes these are definitely my favorite right now (^_^).


----------



## babypie

*Socal *you look great!
*lux* those decolletes are divine!


----------



## babypie

*74AMK jeans*
*BCBG MaxAzria top*
*Blue tiger VP*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lux* and *socal*...looking fierce


----------



## daisyduke947

Love the outfit, *babypie*!! You look fabulous!


----------



## socaltrojan

socalboo said:


> I already posted this, but *peppers* is so cute!!!
> 
> Here is my work outfit today.



Your CLs are fabulous!  

I love your jacket!  It looks great on you! 

Who designs it?


----------



## Edrine

socalboo- hot outfit!!

luxlover- your outfit reminds me of jackie o..just gorgeous

peppers-


----------



## Edrine

babypie- love your vp's w/your jeans!


----------



## xboobielicousx

babypie - love the look! in fact, you inspired me..after seeing your pics, i wore my red karey NPs with jeans and a blk shirt today  
luxlover - your outfit is SOOOOOOOOOOo pretty! i love that white dress with your new CLs...simple yet so sexy...i wish i could pull off a white sheath but if i wear it, it'll look like the pillsbury boy is wearing some CLs lol 

peppers-you look so cute !love the casual wear

socal - your outfit reminds me of christina aguilera's style...i LOVE it! you look great!


----------



## gemruby41

*babypie*-you look great!! I love CL's with jeans!

*socal*-cute outfit!! The jacket is beautiful.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*babypie*, I love you style


----------



## betty*00

*socal*, I LOVE your outfit!! You are so cute. I am trying to find some 3/4 length leggings but I'm a shorty so they be ankle leggings on me, lol!! (that's okay though that's actually the look I'm after)


----------



## betty*00

*lux*, your Python Decolletes are TDF!! And love the white dress with the belt, so pretty. It fits you so well!!


----------



## betty*00

*babypie*, you look great! You can never go wrong with a pair of jeans and CLs!! Love it!


----------



## LavenderIce

socalboo--great outfit!

peppers--nice to see CLs in a summery outfit!

luxlover--pairing those python decollettes with a white sheath dress is simply chic!

babypie--another cute outfit!


----------



## danicky

*Socal,* very pretty outfit.

*Baby*, love your outfit.


----------



## karwood

*Socal- *Very Hip and Trendy. I love the outfit AND I love the jacket. I also want info on the jacket. TIA!
*Peppers-*  Super Cute and Very Summery!
*Lux-  *Classy and Stylish!!
*Baby-*  Classic casual paired with stylish CLs-A+!


----------



## Stinas

Peppers - I never saw those before!!! Looks great!
Social - Love the grey Rolando!
Lux - OMG!  soooo great!
Baby - Love your outfit!!  Im glad to see you posting!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Lux*, *Socal* and *Baby*...you all look amazing!!!


----------



## babypie

Thank you *daisyduke*, *Edrine*, *Xboobie* (that outfit sounds nice! I do CLs with jeans a lot ), *Gem*, *DeeDee*, *betty*, *Lavender*, *danicky*, *karwood*, *stinas*, *lovely*


----------



## archygirl

On my way out to do some serious shopping today, with new hair and new shoes!

Lucky Brand Jeans
J. Crew Tee
Cole Haan pony hair bag
CL Sabotage


----------



## luxlover

Archygirl, I love your hair (course I also love your CL's). Very chic summer cut!!


----------



## intheevent

Hot, Hot, Hot archygirl. Love the bag too



archygirl said:


> On my way out to do some serious shopping today, with new hair and new shoes!
> 
> Lucky Brand Jeans
> J. Crew Tee
> Cole Haan pony hair bag
> CL Sabotage


----------



## intheevent

baby pie, blue tiger and denim = divine


----------



## gemruby41

*archygirl*-fabulous shopping outfit!!! Love the bag!


----------



## danicky

*Archy*, I love the outfit. So cute.


----------



## archygirl

THANKS  *luxlover, intheevent, gemruby41, and danicky!
*I am back from one shop, off to mall now! Hair got rocking black cherry red highlights too...and the bag was a steal at Bloomies a few weeks ago ($249)

If I end up with CLs today, will post them!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *archygirl*! I hope you come back with something fun!


----------



## Stinas

Archy - You look great!!!  Hope you had a great shopping day!


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Archy - You look great!!!  Hope you had a great shopping day!



Thanks *Stinas* and everyone else that commented! I ended up with no shoes (nothing in my size I needed at this point) or clothing, but did have my makeup done at my friend's CHANEL counter. So...I look fab for dinner tonight. Changing my outfit for dinner with DH, will post later!


----------



## daisyduke947

That's awesome, *archy*! I love having makeup done at the counters. I went to my dad's wedding recently in D.C. and wanted my makeup done, so a woman at the Dior counter did a fabulous job for me. It was great!


----------



## luxlover

archygirl said:


> Thanks *Stinas* and everyone else that commented! I ended up with no shoes (nothing in my size I needed at this point) or clothing, but did have my makeup done at my friend's CHANEL counter. So...I look fab for dinner tonight. Changing my outfit for dinner with DH, will post later!





 I want to see pics. Post soon Archygirl... I am waiting to see how hot you look tonight


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I've been gone for a few days but I love all the new outfits! I especially like seeing CL's with jeans because that's total California style. Sometimes I feel overdressed if I am not wearing jeans, even out for dinner. lol


----------



## laureenthemean

Here's the outfit I wore for dinner/grocery shopping with the SO last night (the picture is blurry, but my blouse actually has ruffles in the front and is red/white striped):


----------



## lovely&amazing

Are those sing sings?! You look great!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh I love your outfit, *laureen*!! Those striped Simples are too cool.


----------



## lovely&amazing

archygirl said:


> On my way out to do some serious shopping today, with new hair and new shoes!
> 
> Lucky Brand Jeans
> J. Crew Tee
> Cole Haan pony hair bag
> CL Sabotage


 

Love the Sabotage heels with the dark denim! You look great!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, *daisy* and *lovely*!  As daisy said, they are Simple 100s.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Laureen...adorable!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Laureen*- you look fabulous! Love the Simples and your top is really cute!


----------



## danicky

*Laureen,* what a cute outfit.


----------



## LavenderIce

archy--You look great!

Laureen--I didn't realize your hair was so long.  Cute outfit!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *neverenoughhandbags*, *My Purse Addiction*, *danicky*, and *Lavender*!  
*Lav*, yeah, I gotta cut it soon.


----------



## gemruby41

*laureen*-your striped simples go so well with the outfit!


----------



## archygirl

laureenthemean said:


> Here's the outfit I wore for dinner/grocery shopping with the SO last night (the picture is blurry, but my blouse actually has ruffles in the front and is red/white striped):



I  those shoes!


----------



## luxlover

laureenthemean said:


> Here's the outfit I wore for dinner/grocery shopping with the SO last night (the picture is blurry, but my blouse actually has ruffles in the front and is red/white striped):



Laureen, this is such a cute outfit! I love how the blouse matches the pink of the shoe. very very cute


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *gem, archy*, and *lux*!


----------



## Stinas

Laureen - you look sooo cute!!!


----------



## socalboo

*babypie* ~ You are looking hot in those jeans girl! I love that look!
*archygirl* ~ Look at how cute you are in your Sabotages and with your matching bag too! Bet you were the hottest shopper at the mall!
*laureen* ~ You look awesome! I love your Simples, they are so fun and I love the ruffle top on you!


----------



## socalboo

*shoeaddict, Zophie, babypie, DeeDee, Edrine, xboobie, gem, betty, Lavendar, danicky & karwood* ~ You girls are so sweet! Thank you for your compliments!


----------



## socalboo

socaltrojan said:


> Your CLs are fabulous!
> 
> I love your jacket!  It looks great on you!
> 
> Who designs it?






karwood said:


> *Socal- *Very Hip and Trendy. I love the outfit AND I love the jacket. I also want info on the jacket. TIA!



I know this sounds weird, but the designer is Millard Fillmore. I've never heard of it before but I saw it at retail store here in California called m.fredrics and it was pretty reasonable, $138. or something like that, I know it's close. It has a striped lining too.

So I'm pretty sure it's not the 13th president. But this is what's on the inside of the tag:
Registered Trademark
Millard Fillmore
The Father of Contemporary Sportswear

I hope that helps! I just got it last month so it should be around still!


----------



## socalboo

betty*00 said:


> *socal*, I LOVE your outfit!! You are so cute. I am trying to find some 3/4 length leggings but I'm a shorty so they be ankle leggings on me, lol!! (that's okay though that's actually the look I'm after)



I think these are actually _supposed_ to be 3/4 length by Tart, but they are ankle length on me! I have them pulled up to that length, they are so soft it's not too bad to have them a little bunched up. I'm a shorty too!


----------



## daisyduke947

That's so cool, *socalboo*! I'm going to hunt it down.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, LOL!
http://www.nationaljeancompany.com/...ze=&s_price=&s_lev=2&viewall=1&s_sale=&s_sb=2


----------



## socalboo

^*daisy*, you rock! You like it too, and you found it already?! That's great, I thought it was going to be hard to find with a weird name like that!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL I need to get paid for all the personal shopping I do. I love it, but I want a whiter one. Khaki is no good on me.


----------



## babypie

Thanks for the kind words ladies!


----------



## babypie

Laureen you look so cute! Those Simples are so whimsical.


----------



## archygirl

socalboo said:


> *babypie* ~ You are looking hot in those jeans girl! I love that look!
> *archygirl* ~ Look at how cute you are in your Sabotages and with your matching bag too! Bet you were the hottest shopper at the mall!
> *laureen* ~ You look awesome! I love your Simples, they are so fun and I love the ruffle top on you!



I impressed one of the male SAs in Bloomindales. He stopped me to show him my shoes, and then commented on how "fierce" I looked with the matching bag. Made my day!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *babypie*!  

*archygirl*, congrats, haha!  "Fierce" is the new "fabulous."


----------



## karwood

socalboo said:


> I know this sounds weird, but the designer is Millard Fillmore. I've never heard of it before but I saw it at retail store here in California called m.fredrics and it was pretty reasonable, $138. or something like that, I know it's close. It has a striped lining too.
> 
> So I'm pretty sure it's not the 13th president. But this is what's on the inside of the tag:
> Registered Trademark
> Millard Fillmore
> The Father of Contemporary Sportswear
> 
> I hope that helps! I just got it last month so it should be around still!


 
Thanks *Socal!!!!* Will look into it


----------



## karwood

*Laureen- *Very Cute and those Stripe Simples ABSOLUTELY Rock!!


----------



## aira108

Black kid simples with my new Mossimo smocked dress.  I love this dress...it's cute, lightweight, lined, and $23 from Target!!


----------



## babypie

BCBC MaxAzria top, some random jeans, bubblegum Simples


----------



## gemruby41

aira108 said:


> Black kid simples with my new Mossimo smocked dress. I love this dress...it's cute, lightweight, lined, and $23 from Target!!


 Hey were dress twins, I bought the same dress this morning from Target. BTW, you look great!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Love the outfit *babypie*!!


----------



## archygirl

aira108 said:


> Black kid simples with my new Mossimo smocked dress.  I love this dress...it's cute, lightweight, lined, and $23 from Target!!



Cute outfit and you look extremely comfy! Plus, ya gotta love Tar-geeeee


----------



## daisyduke947

You look lovely, *aira*! 

You've got a very cute and comfy outfit there, *babypie*!


----------



## aira108

*Gemruby41,* *archygirl and daisyduke947*...thanks!  Gotta love Target!  This dress is so comfy and cute, perfect for summer.  I bought another one in a gorgeous dark green.


----------



## *Magdalena*

here's a pic from my recent honeymoon wearing Bebe dress, YSL clutch and yellow patent joli noed dorcets


----------



## danicky

*Aira,* very pretty.

*Magda,* you look lovely. Love the combination of yellow and purple.


----------



## intheevent

Magdalena, love the purple / yellow combo!


----------



## luxlover

Yellow and purple is a great combination! I love your look


----------



## daisyduke947

*Magdalena*, that is such a cool dress!!! It looks awesome on you with the yellow Joli Noeud Dorcets! Fabulous outfit!!


----------



## babypie

Lovely color combination Magda


----------



## Zophie

you look beautiful, *Magdalena*!  I love the color of the dress.


----------



## Stinas

Magdalena - You look beautiful!


----------



## ShoesInTheCity

*Magdalena* - I love love love purple and yellow! And congrats on joining the ranks of the married!!!! 

*Laureenthemean* - I adore the striped simples. How did I never see them when they were out originally? They are TDF! So so so cute!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, SITC!  I really do love them.


----------



## xboobielicousx

magda - you look HOT!!!!!!!!!!! purple and yellow look great together...that dress looks so pretty on you


----------



## gemruby41

*Magdalena*-you look fantastic.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks girls!!!!  xoxo


----------



## legaldiva

Everyone is so pretty--I love this thread!


----------



## karwood

Aira- Very pretty.
Babypie- Lovely casual with stylish CL twist.

Magadalena: Congratulations on getting Married!!! A lifetime of happiness to you both!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Fabulous outfit! The yellow patent Joli Noeud Dorcet and the violet-colored dress are a match-made in heaven


----------



## cjy

*magdalena* said:


> here's A Pic From My Recent Honeymoon Wearing Bebe Dress, Ysl Clutch And Yellow Patent Joli Noed Dorcets


Wow!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

aira--My favorite combo Target and CLs.  Looks good!

babypie--Cute outfit!  

Magda--congrats on getting married.  The purple and yellow together looks so festive.


----------



## Butterfly*

_*Magda*_ - You look fantastic!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks everyone!  xoxo


----------



## Edrine

magdalena-gorgeous!


----------



## aira108

Magdalena, I love your purple dress with your gorgeous yellow CLs!  Such a striking combination!  And congrats on getting married!!


----------



## socalboo

*aira* ~ You look great! I love your dress, Target rocks! I have a $20. dress from there that I got years ago and I still I love it! Your dress looks awesome with your Simples!

*babypie* ~ Shoe twins! My favorite combo, jeans and CLs! You look so cute!

*Magdalena* ~ Pretty dress! I love how your yellow Jolies look with the purple, very pretty! Congrats on getting married too!


----------



## socalboo

See *babypie*, I'm always in jeans and here with bubblegum Simples, shoe sister!


----------



## daisyduke947

Cuuuute, *socalboo*!! Your jeans look familiar, like a pair I have. Who are they by?


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

That's adorable, socal! Love your top.


----------



## socalboo

Thank you *daisy & neverenough*! You girls are so nice!

*daisy*, my jeans are SFAM, they are called 'Flip Flop' jeans and are supposed to have a short inseam, so all that means for me is, no need to hem! shortie here!


----------



## betty*00

*socal*, cute outfit! I love your top too!


----------



## betty*00

*Magda*, you look great! I love the yellow Jolis with your purple dress, so pretty!


----------



## betty*00

*babypie*, I love how you rock the simple casual outfits with your CLs. See you can always look fabulous with a pair of jeans and CLs, you can't go wrong.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh I thought they were Sevens! What wash?


----------



## wantmore

I can't believe I've missed so much gorgeous outfits!

*xsouzie* - cute blouse!

*peppers* - you always rock your CLs (and clothes)!

*socal* - *T*, you look very nice! I regret giving away one of my leggings. Are they RP?
Your 2nd outfit is so cute too with that big red heart!

*luxlover* - your outfit is soooo....Jackie O.

*babypie* - both of your outfits are cute and casual! I love pairing CL with jeans and tees!

*archygirl* - WHOA! Yo sexy thing, you!

*laureen* - Waaaah! I wished we were the same size so I could at least borrow those cute Simples!

*aira* - cute outfit, but I got you beat when I posted my $15 dress from Walmart, LOL!

*Magdalena* - one of my favorite color combinations - purple and yellow! You look HOT! CONGRATS on your wedding!

Keep it up ladies (and gents)!


----------



## Stinas

Social - you look soo cute!


----------



## bebexirene

*laureenthemean*, cute outfit!

*aira108*, cute dress!  You look great!

*babypie*, I love your outfit.  I have an addiction with BCBG Max Azria tops! ush:

**Magdalena**, you look absolutely gorgeous!

*socalboo*, I love your top!  It's so cute!


----------



## bebexirene

BCBG Max Azria Top
Bebe Shorts
Christian Louboutin Numero Prive Heels
Louis Vuitton Camera Case
Chanel Classic Flap Handbag


----------



## luxlover

Bebexirene, I love the color of your shoes! I didnt even realize that CL made the NP in pink. I love the color!!


----------



## sdesaye

Magdalena - You look too fabulous for words.  The earrings are real stunners!  I love long dramatic earrings.


----------



## xboobielicousx

bebexirene - we are CL twinkies!


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW *Boobie*.. look how hot you make those pink cls look! WORK! it!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

BTW, where did you get that shirt from? I think I am needing that! LOL


----------



## IslandSpice

socalboo said:


> See *babypie*, I'm always in jeans and here with bubblegum Simples, shoe sister!


 
Oooh! As a fellow shorty, I would love to know where I can find the "flip flop" length! TIA!


----------



## xboobielicousx

i got it from H&M awhile ago...i was looking for the DVF blouse with this same print with no luck back then and when i stumbled upon this one, i had to get it...and at a fraction of the price 



shoeaddictklw said:


> BTW, where did you get that shirt from? I think I am needing that! LOL


----------



## karwood

Very cute and the Pink Patent CLs gives the outfit a nice pop of color. BTW-Love the top.




xboobielicousx said:


> bebexirene - we are CL twinkies!


----------



## karwood

socalboo said:


> See *babypie*, I'm always in jeans and here with bubblegum Simples, shoe sister!


 
Very cute!!


----------



## danicky

*Bebe *and *Xboobie,* you both look great!! Love the twin CL's. lol


----------



## Leescah

xboobielicousx said:


> bebexirene - we are CL twinkies!


 
Oh those shoes. That colour. Want want want... are NP's comfy enough to wear all day long? so far I think I think I need them in black, nude, pink.... argh!!!


----------



## LoubouLush

Wow loving those pink NPs!!


----------



## daisyduke947

You look lovely, *xboobie*! 

Cute outfit, *bebe*!


----------



## socalboo

betty*00 said:


> *socal*, cute outfit! I love your top too!


 Thank you *betty*!



wantmore said:


> *socal* - *T*, you look very nice! I regret giving away one of my leggings. Are they RP?


 *wantmore*, thank you J! They are by TART. They are soooo soft!



Stinas said:


> Social - you look soo cute!


 *Stinas*, thank you!



bebexirene said:


> * socalboo*, I love your top!  It's so cute!


 Thanks *bebe*! I love your pink NPs! They are gorgeous! You are so cute!



IslandSpice said:


> Oooh! As a fellow shorty, I would love to know where I can find the "flip flop" length! TIA!


   hey, *IslandSpice*! I got them off of ebay, but they had a Macy's tag on them. I think you can do a search for them, that's exactly what they were called. Hope that helps a little! I'll keep an eye out too.



karwood said:


> Very cute!!


Thank you *karwood*!


----------



## socalboo

*xboobie* ~ You look stunning! I love black & pink together. The fushchia greaspaint is tdf! You and bebe look so fabulous in your NPs!


----------



## cjy

xboobielicousx said:


> bebexirene - we are CL twinkies!


 Seeing this makes me so glad I ordered the fushia lady Grey!! Love the color combo! You look very pulled together!


----------



## daisyduke947

The Flip Flop length of the Seven For All Mankind jeans is 31''. About 31'' -- 32''.


----------



## socalboo

^Hey *dais*! Mine are 29", I think I read that it varies though! I'm not sure what wash mine are, Nakita, maybe? It's one of the darker ones.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ooh, maybe I'm wrong! 29'' actually sounds more accurate. I think maybe it's the bootcut that is 31''-32''. Ooh I love Nakita.


----------



## babypie

socalboo said:


> See *babypie*, I'm always in jeans and here with bubblegum Simples, shoe sister!


 
Ohh you look so cute shoe twin!   I can't wait to wear mine again next week...


----------



## babypie

bebexirene said:


> *babypie*, I love your outfit. I have an addiction with BCBG Max Azria tops! ush:


 
I think I do too!


----------



## morfoula

oh i love those pink NP!!!!!!


----------



## socalboo

Aw, thank you *babypie*, shoe twin!


----------



## luxlover

I LOVE the pink VP's.... are they still available in stores?


----------



## Missrocks

My shopping outfit yesterday- 
Bebe top
Nordstrom leggings
CL Black patent cork Bruges


----------



## Zophie

your outfit is so cute, Missrocks.  I love the bebe top.


----------



## xboobielicousx

missrocks- you look so cute!

thank you everyone for such nice comments


----------



## karwood

*missrock- *What a really cute outfit


----------



## Kamilla850

I snapped this photo walking to work this morning - Plaid Geraldine Dress by Ralph Lauren, LV bag, and Flourescent Pink Yoyos


----------



## laureenthemean

Kamilla850 said:


> I snapped this photo walking to work this morning - Plaid Geraldine Dress by Ralph Lauren, LV bag, and Flourescent Pink Yoyos


So cute, I love the Yoyos!  I really want some now!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Kamilla I LOVE that dress on!! With the neon YoYo's its stunning!!! Ah.. NYC, how I love you..


----------



## JuneHawk

One day, when I'm no longer fat and pregnant and I can wear real clothes and fit in my real shoes, I'll post an outfit picture....one day.....


----------



## Kamilla850

Lauren, Krystal - thanks so much.  shoeaddict - The dress is very flattering in person, this picture makes me look like preggers.  I was really debating if the green with pink combo was going to be overkill, but I think it's very polo-esque.


----------



## 8seventeen19

It's perfect for polo! I love how the LV gives it preppy/snob appeal but it doesn't take away from the outfit.


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Missrocks* and *Kamilla*, you both look great!! I wish I could pull off the leggings look and _ohhhh_ how I want those flourescent yoyos!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thanks, Socalboo! I will browse Macys!


----------



## betty*00

*bebe*, you look so cute sitting in your pink CLs! Love your Chanel (hidden) and your MC LV!!
*xboobie*, you look fabulous! The pink CLs with your outfit gives it a pop along with your necklace. Very pretty!
*Missrocks*, what a great outfit to go shopping in. Simple and comfy, looks great with the Cork Bruges. 
*Kamilla*, your dress is so pretty. I love the bright colors together. And your LV is TDF!!


----------



## socalboo

*Missrocks* ~ You look so cute! I love your Bebe top! Great shopping outfit!

*kamilla* ~ Look how cute and summery you are! I love how your neon Yoyos compliment your RL dress! I love plaid! Great look!

You girls look fabulous!


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments! 

*Kamilla~ *I love the pink and green together! I love the yoyo's in that color. 
*Xboobie*~ Love the pop of pink color. Very nice!


----------



## Stinas

MissRocks - I have that top!!!  Hope you had a good shopping day!
Kamilla - You look sooo nice!  Love how you paired the pink with the green.


----------



## wantmore

*bebe* - cute picture!

*Missrocks* - I love your top!

*Kamilla* - very fun outfit!

I'm feeling very sick and I haven't been going anywhere the last 2 weeks, so no pictures for me.....I don't even get to model my CLs anymore around the house .


----------



## danicky

*Missrocks,* love the outfit.

*Kam,* really fun. Love it!


----------



## cjy

Missrocks said:


> My shopping outfit yesterday-
> Bebe top
> Nordstrom leggings
> CL Black patent cork Bruges


 Very cute!! You know how to rock leggings!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Missrocks and Kamilla, I love your outfits. I am getting so many good ideas!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Kamilla850 said:


> I snapped this photo walking to work this morning - Plaid Geraldine Dress by Ralph Lauren, LV bag, and Flourescent Pink Yoyos


 
OMG I love this look, your so stylish!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Missrocks*-what a great outfit!! The leggings look great with the top.

*Kam*-you look beautiful!! You got style!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Bebe~ you look adorable. I love the pink combo with multicolor LV....so girly!!! 
Xboobie~again, love the pink accents. extremely feminine!!!


----------



## Zophie

*Kamilla*, I love your dress, and of course our yoyos.


----------



## LavenderIce

missrocks--great outfit!  

kamilla--the yoyos make that outfit pop!  

wantmore--hope you feel better!


----------



## Kamilla850

*laureenthemean, shoeaddictklw, lovely&amazing, IslandSpice, betty*00, socalboo, Missrocks, stinas, wantmore, danicky, neverenoughhandbags, futurerichGirl!, gemruby41, Zophie and Lavenderice*   Thank you for your lovely compliments ladies!  I must say that the yoyos were rather hard on my feet today, they hurt like hell...but they are oh so cute.


----------



## wantmore

LavenderIce said:


> wantmore--hope you feel better!


Thanks, girl! 



Kamilla850 said:


> I must say that the yoyos were rather hard on my feet today, they hurt like hell...but they are oh so cute.


ITA! Painful on the feet but totally cute.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Kamilla850 said:


> I snapped this photo walking to work this morning - Plaid Geraldine Dress by Ralph Lauren, LV bag, and Flourescent Pink Yoyos



Kamilla, You look gorgeous! Love the RL dress, and you know I loooove your shoes!

*Missrocks* Adorable ensemble!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you JSG, your wedding day photos inspired me.  I am just so surprised that shoes with such a low heel can be so uncomfortable (especially for me and I wear heels everyday)


----------



## canismajor

Adorable, *Kam*!  :buttercup:


Kamilla850 said:


> I snapped this photo walking to work this morning - Plaid Geraldine Dress by Ralph Lauren, LV bag, and Flourescent Pink Yoyos


----------



## xboobielicousx

i love your outfit kamilla!!! you look so cute...and i feel you on the yoyo pain...i have them in the wine color and they are KILLER..

hope you get better wantmore


----------



## danicky

^^^I have the same problem with the yoyo's. They are really painful.


----------



## socalboo

I wore my Pigalles for the first time yesterday with really baggy jeans so no one could tell if I couldn't handle the 120s! They actually weren't so bad!


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks for all the outfit compliments, everyone! I wasn't sure if I could pull of the leggings look, but I guess so!

S*ocal*~ Love the simplicity of the outfit with the Pigalles. Very nice!


----------



## socalboo

Thanks *Missrocks*! I was trying to hide my knees, just in case!

Of course you can pull off the leggings, girl you rock that look!


----------



## Missrocks

^ LOL. After I put a request in for 140mm wedding shoes, I had a horrible dream about falling down the isle. I had to call and cancel that one. 
Props for not being afraid of the 120!


----------



## fmd914

Miss Rocks - LOVE the top!
Kam - those colors are wonderful together!  You have such wonderful style!
xboob - you look great!  No more comments about your style and weight!

Okay - I have 2 pairs of yoyos that I couldn't decide whether to keep or return (kept hearing way too much about the possibility of pain).  Everyone's comments have scared me - they are going back!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Look how hot you look Tami!!! There's no WAY you are NOT like 22 girl!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *socalboo*! The outfit looks fabulous!


----------



## betty*00

*socal*, you are the cutest lil' dresser!! Love the cas outift with your hot CLs!!


----------



## intheevent

very cute socal


----------



## danicky

*Socal*, you look so cute. Love the baggy jeans.


----------



## gemruby41

Cute outfit *socal*!


----------



## babypie

*socalboo* you look great girl!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Socal* You look fabulous!  Congrats on making it though in 120s!


----------



## Stinas

Social - I like the baggy jeans combo.  Very cute


----------



## lovely&amazing

socalboo said:


> I wore my Pigalles for the first time yesterday with really baggy jeans so no one could tell if I couldn't handle the 120s! They actually weren't so bad!


 

*Can I thieve this idea? We are pigalle twins after all. How long did you make it in them???*


----------



## wantmore

*socalboo* - sooo cute! With that body, I couldn't believe you have a grown up daughter!


----------



## karwood

Kamilla850 said:


> I snapped this photo walking to work this morning - Plaid Geraldine Dress by Ralph Lauren, LV bag, and Flourescent Pink Yoyos


 
Very lovely outfit!


----------



## karwood

Socal-Very cool look!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Hey,ladies...wanted to say you all love fierce...as usual


----------



## socalboo

Missrocks said:


> ^ LOL. After I put a request in for 140mm wedding shoes, I had a horrible dream about falling down the isle. I had to call and cancel that one. Props for not being afraid of the 120!


 140s?! Yikes! Yeah, I wouldn't go that high on my wedding day either!



shoeaddictklw said:


> Look how hot you look Tami!!! There's no WAY you are NOT like 22 girl!!!!


 37 girl! Thank you K!



daisyduke947 said:


> Gorgeous, *socalboo*! The outfit looks fabulous!


Thanks C!



betty*00 said:


> *socal*, you are the cutest lil' dresser!! Love the cas outift with your hot CLs!!


Aw, thank you betty!



intheevent said:


> very cute socal


Thank you intheevent!



danicky said:


> *Socal*, you look so cute. Love the baggy jeans.


Thanks D! They're so comfy!



gemruby41 said:


> Cute outfit *socal*!


Thanks gem!



babypie said:


> *socalboo* you look great girl!


babypie! Thank you!



JetSetGo! said:


> *Socal* You look fabulous!  Congrats on making it though in 120s!


Thanks Jet! Yay, I did it! Not so scary after all!



Stinas said:


> Social - I like the baggy jeans combo.  Very cute


Stinas, thanks! Aren't baggy jeans the best?!



lovely&amazing said:


> *Can I thieve this idea? We are pigalle twins after all. How long did you make it in them???*


Of course you can lovely, I wouldn't mind at all, pigalle twin! I made it all day at work! I'm sitting at a computer for most of the day but did a little walking to lunch. Not too bad at all!



wantmore said:


> *socalboo* - sooo cute! With that body, I couldn't believe you have a grown up daughter!


:shame: Thank you J! My daughter is taller than me already and she's only 14! But then again, I am a shorty and she doesn't let me forget that!



karwood said:


> Socal-Very cool look!


Thank you karwood! You gotta dress cool in hot weather, right?


----------



## Kamilla850

Socal - you look great!  

Here is my 4th of July outfit - a bit corny I know, but I couldn't help myself with the red/white/blue combo.  
I'm wearing a white linen Ralph Lauren dress, a Ralph Lauren Ricky bag, and blue seersucker Louboutins.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ *Kamilla*, that bag is really cute! You look great- hope you had a great 4th!


----------



## danicky

*Kam,* very patriotic. LOL, I love it.


----------



## socalboo

Thanks *kamilla*!

You look great! I think you are spirited in a very tasteful way! I LOVE your bag, it's so fun! All white is so gorgeous on you and your NPs are the perfect amount of blue & red! Believe me, I saw plenty of corny all day yesterday and that was just at the grocery store! You are NOT corny!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you My Purse Addiction, danicky and socalboo.  
The Ricky bag is Ralph Lauren's interpretation of a birkin, it's clearly a very similar style and I generally don't fancy them but I fell in love with the color combo on this one and wear it very often in the summer time.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ That color combo is gorgeous- I'd only seen them in alligator and plain colors before. Where did you find that one? I'm seriously in love!


----------



## Kamilla850

I bought it 2 years ago at a Ralph Lauren boutique, there is a similar style available now in black/white stripes:
http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/..._WShoesAccessories_Handbags&parentPage=family

They are actually very well made bags, 100% handmade and the detailing is beautiful, I just wish that it didn't look so much like a wannabe-birkin KWIM.


----------



## socalboo

^That is so cute, but it kind of looks like an old timey prison jumper. I like yours better! Thanks for the info!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Kam you look amazing, as usual! The bag is TDF. I agree with socalboo, the one on the Ralph Lauren website does not measure up to yours at all!!!!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Kamilla, great outfit and patriotic in a good way!

socal, love the jeans with the CL's...every time


----------



## daisyduke947

*Kamilla*, you look awesome! You are very coordinated, what a cute outfit!


----------



## Stinas

Kamilla - you look great!!!  Hope you had a great time wherever you went!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I LOVE it, Kam!!!


----------



## betty*00

*Kam*, so pretty!! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Bachelorette party pics...I deflowered my Joli's


----------



## betty*00

*lovely*, very pretty!! Love the skirt with the Jolis!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Kamilla* The perfect 4th outfit! Stunning!

*lovely* you look GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies for your lovely comments!  The 4th was nice but it would have been even better if it didn't rain all night.  

Lovely & amazing - you look beautiful, and that skirt is so pretty and flirty.


----------



## karwood

*Kam-  *What a lovely and patriotic outfit!

*Lovely&Amazing-  *Very cute! Love the skirt!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you, *Betty*, *Jet*, *Kam* and *Karwood*! :shame:

*Kam*, gorgeous as well!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*lovely&amazing*, your skirt looks great with the Joli! What a cute outfit!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lovely- you already know I just adore that look, but where did you find that skirt?? I am sooooo into florals right now!!


----------



## danicky

*Lovely,* very pretty.


----------



## peppers90

*Kamilla*~  I like your 4th outfit.  The seersuckers are perfect for that!!

* Lovely*~ matching nicely with the colorful skirt and jolis.   Hope you had fun at the party!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you, *Shoeaddict*, *Danicky* and *Peppers*!

*Shoeaddict*, the skirt is from Anthropologie...It is _so_ unlike anything in my wardrobe which makes it even more special! I took a fashion chance and it was so worth it!! I was channeling _Jackie O._ meets _Carrie Bradshaw_ last night...


----------



## Stinas

Lovely - Very cute!!!  Hope you had a great time!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lovely- & it soooo worked!! I just adore it!! Did you get it here recently?


----------



## lovely&amazing

shoeaddictklw said:


> Lovely- & it soooo worked!! I just adore it!! Did you get it here recently?


 
I did a couple of weeks ago...on SALE.  Doesn't get much better. Get into your local Anthro and check it out or check online, too. Good luck! One note about it however, it runs one whole size small.


----------



## gemruby41

*Lovely*-pretty skirt. the jolies go so well with it.

*Kam*-love the whole outfit!


----------



## Edrine

kam-what a great oufit!!

lovely- so cute and girly!!


----------



## socalboo

*lovely* ~ You look so gorgeous! I love Anthropologie, they have the best stuff! You skirt is beautiful and goes perfect with your Jolies!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*kam*,love the rl ricky...the CLs accent it so well
*lovely*...those Joli where made for that skirt...too cute


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you *Stinas*, *Gem*, *Edrine*, *Socal* and *DeeDee*!

The joli's and the skirt really were made for each other.  The pink is right on color-wise and when I walked away, the red matched, too!

Ooooh, Anthropologie is probably my favorite store for unique finds!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Everyone looks so fabulous!! 

*Kamilla850* - I love both looks!   Green with pink is a great combination, and you looked so patriotic chic for the 4th haha!   I must agree about the yoyos, omg... they hurt like hell, and they're not even that high!
*
socalboo *- You're rockin' those pigalles, wow! 

*lovely&amazing* - I love your outfit... that skirt is so pretty and the perfect complement to your Jolis! 

Wore my pewtery/bronzey patent yoyos the other day... and they hurt like hell, ahh!


----------



## Stinas

Fiery - Very cute!! I love the Chanel!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Fiery*, you look incredible! Great outfit!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *Stinas*! 

You're so sweet *lovely&amazing*, thank you!!


----------



## daisyduke947

ADORE your outfit, *fiery*!! You look fabulous! I absolutely love that pink Chanel bag.


----------



## xboobielicousx

fiery- you look hoT!!! count me in too with the yoyo pain!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Fiery* You look totally gorgeous! Hope your Yoyos break in fast!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Fiery*, you look fierce


----------



## 8seventeen19

Fiery you looked amazing!


----------



## karwood

*Fiery- *Great Outfit!!


----------



## betty*00

*Fiery*, you look so pretty!! Love your dress and especially love your pink Chanel!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *daisy*!  Aww, thank you!!   I'll never grow out of pink haha, it's my favorite color, so a pink flap is a dream come true for me! 

Aww, thanks *xboobie*!!  Ahh, I don't know what's up with that, because my VPs are so comfortable compared to my yoyos... I'm really confused about why they're so damn uncomfortable haha. 

Aww, thank you *JetSetGo*!!   Haha, I hope so, but I've already worn them a few times and no real progress yet! 

*DeeDeeDeLovely* and *shoeaddictklw* - Thanks so much ladies!! 

Thank you *karwood*! 

Aww, thank you betty*00!! :shame:  I found the DVF wrap on sale a while back on shopbop... a dangerous site for me haha.


----------



## socalboo

*fiery* ~ You look gorgeous! You always look nice though!


----------



## daisyduke947

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi *daisy*!  Aww, thank you!!   I'll never grow out of pink haha, it's my favorite color, so a pink flap is a dream come true for me!
> 
> Aww, thank you betty*00!! :shame:  I found the DVF wrap on sale a while back on shopbop... a dangerous site for me haha.



LOL ShopBop is very dangerous for me as well. Thankfully, right now, I only want about 6 things. For me, it's usually like the whole website. Thankfully, I don't have enough money, too! 

The Chanel bag is so beautiful. I adore that 2.55 bag. Once I get my first Chanel bag, life will be complete, you know? I won't need anything else...


----------



## danicky

*Fiery,* love your outfit!!! My yoyo's hurt so bad also. I hope they get more comfy with time.
BTW, love your flap!!!


----------



## cjy

Great look fiery! Who is your dress by??? Sorry the yoyo's hurt but the color is divine!


----------



## gemruby41

*Fiery*-you look gorgeous!!

My work outfit for today. 

Suit-Ann Klein
Bag-Chanel
Shoes-Satin VP's


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Gem, you look so sharp!


----------



## socalboo

*gem* ~ You look so beautiful and chic as always!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *gem*! Your suit is awesome. You look great!


----------



## fmd914

Kam = Love your outfit - I love love white sundresses!
Fiery - The yoyos look lovely with your outfit - hate that they hurt so bad!
Gem - I love the satin VPs with your day outfit - are you happier with them then you were with the patent?


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks for the compliments *My Purse Addiction, socal, daisy, & fmd*!!

*fmd*, I actually do like them more than the patent ones. These fit me perfectly, and since it's satin the toe box isn't as tight as the patent.


----------



## Kamilla850

Fiery - you look beautiful.  That Chanel flap is a gorgeous color.  
Gemruby - sophisticated as usual.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *socalboo*! 

Hi *daisy*!  Haha, I know what you mean... I end up buying a lot of stuff in sales from various websites (mostly NM!), but I'm trying to cut back on accumulating so much stuff!   Aww, thank you for the compliment on my bag!  Chanel flaps are so beautiful and timeless... if I could only have one designer bag, it would be a Chanel flap, hands down... I know once you get one, you'll never want another bag! 

Hi *danicky*!  Aww, thanks girl!!   Ahh, that sucks your yoyos hurt too... I hope someone can give us hope and tell us they get comfy in time haha... otherwise we can ban together in our yoyo misery haha! 

Hi* cjy*!  I found the dress a while back on shopbop... it's a DVF wrap, and I got lucky, because I remember it was discounted a good deal too! 

*gem* - Aww, thank you!  you look very well put together and chic... I love your satin VPs (and of course your beautiful Chanel)!! 

*fmd914 *- Thank you!!   Ahh, I know...hopefully they will get better with more wear!

Thank you so much* Kam*!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

gem, you look very nice!


----------



## aira108

*Fiery*, I love your outfit!!  Your pink Chanel is sooo pretty!  Chanel and CL is the best combination!  I ordered a pair of patent yoyos, and I'm hoping they won't be too hard on my feet!

*Gem*, I love your work outfit...so classic and chic!!


----------



## karwood

Gem- Very classy and stylish!!


----------



## danicky

*Gem,* very pretty.


----------



## legaldiva

MIA, but slowly coming back to life ...

black H&M v-neck tee;
grey Theory burmuda shorts; 
white Mlle. Marchand mesh slingbacks.

Silver jewelry & Chanel black lamb Timeless clutch (not in pic).


----------



## rdgldy

*Legaldiva*, casual but sexy and classy.  Love it!


----------



## redandgreen

love the colour mix legaldiva


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Gem*,you look so ofc chic...the CLs and Chanel together in perfect harmony
*Legal*, welcome back...looking too cute as usual


----------



## karwood

*Legal- *Cute and casual.


----------



## betty*00

*gem*, so classy!! You look great!
*legal*, so cute! I love the cas look with your CLs!


----------



## gemruby41

*legal*-shorts and heels are so sexy!! You look great!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *aira*!!    Haha, you're right!   I think it will always be CL's + Chanel for me, because that's my go to double knockout combo! 

*legal *- You look so pretty... casual, polished, and cute!    I love the Chanel you have too (I have the same timeless clutch, but in caviar)!


----------



## daisyduke947

You look fabulous, *legaldiva*! I looove Theory's bermuda shorts. They are so professional and chic.


----------



## danicky

*Legal*, very chic. Love it.


----------



## socalboo

*legal* ~ Very nice and classy! I love the colors together, you look great!


----------



## cjy

legaldiva said:


> MIA, but slowly coming back to life ...
> 
> black H&M v-neck tee;
> grey Theory burmuda shorts;
> white Mlle. Marchand mesh slingbacks.
> 
> Silver jewelry & Chanel black lamb Timeless clutch (not in pic).


 Can we say " Chic "???????


----------



## cjy

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thank you *socalboo*!
> 
> Hi *daisy*! Haha, I know what you mean... I end up buying a lot of stuff in sales from various websites (mostly NM!), but I'm trying to cut back on accumulating so much stuff!  Aww, thank you for the compliment on my bag! Chanel flaps are so beautiful and timeless... if I could only have one designer bag, it would be a Chanel flap, hands down... I know once you get one, you'll never want another bag!
> 
> Hi *danicky*! Aww, thanks girl!!  Ahh, that sucks your yoyos hurt too... I hope someone can give us hope and tell us they get comfy in time haha... otherwise we can ban together in our yoyo misery haha!
> 
> Hi* cjy*! I found the dress a while back on shopbop... it's a DVF wrap, and I got lucky, because I remember it was discounted a good deal too!
> 
> *gem* - Aww, thank you! you look very well put together and chic... I love your satin VPs (and of course your beautiful Chanel)!!
> 
> *fmd914 *- Thank you!!  Ahh, I know...hopefully they will get better with more wear!
> 
> Thank you so much* Kam*!


 Should have known it was DVF!! Her dresses fit so well!


----------



## Zophie

Your outfit is so cute, *legaldiva*.  And I think you have beautiful hair!


----------



## Stinas

Legal - you look great!


----------



## socalboo

It's a bit conservative, but I have to work today. Then it's off to baggage claim I go (that's as far as LAX will let you go these days)! I think DBF will like it!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Socalboo* Looking as gorgeous as you do, it could be a *lovely&amazing*-style airport pick-up!

Here's me today in my Decolletes & with my YSL Tribute.






..............


----------



## betty*00

*socal*, you look hot!! I Think your DBF will be very happy! 
Is that a Tiffany's bracelet you have on? I have been debating whether or not to get one myself. Looks great on you.


----------



## karwood

*Socal- Lovely and your DBF will  be happy*
*JSG- Gorgeous!!!*


----------



## betty*00

*JSG*, you look so pretty! Love the earrings too!


----------



## surlygirl

Socal - That's a pretty hot "conservative" outfit!!! You look great! I'm sure your BF will love the camo pigalles on you!

JSG - You look amazing, as always. I love, love, love the black jazz decolletes. They are my HG CL. The entire look is so chic!


----------



## dknigh21

Socal - Your outfit is super cute. I'm sure DBF will think you look smokin'.

JSG - I love your dress. And you have great legs to go with a great outfit.


----------



## gemruby41

*socal*-love the outfit!!

*Jet*-beautiful dress! If you don't mind, where did you buy it?


----------



## JetSetGo!

Thank you, *Dknigh*, *Surlygirl*, *Betty*, *Karwood* & *Gemruby*! 

*Gem*, It's Vince, and I think I got it on Nordstrom.com 
It's a spring style, but could still be around somewhere!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Socal*! Oh, Indeed I am happy! Honey, you look hotter than words...Make him remember why you are the ONLY Woman in the world!

*Jet*, you look so incredible! The entire outfit is so chic...how I wish I could take you to lunch today...


----------



## lovely&amazing

karwood said:


> *Socal- Lovely and your DBF will be happy*
> *JSG- Gorgeous!!!*


----------



## lovely&amazing

JetSetGo! said:


> *Socalboo* Looking as gorgeous as you do, it could be a *lovely&amazing*-style airport pick-up!
> ..............


 

 Yes, please.


----------



## danicky

*Socal,* you look so cute. Love the outfit!!!

*JSG,* love it.


----------



## socalboo

Thank you, *Jet, betty, karwood, surlygirl, dknigh, gem, lovely & danicky! *You all are so sweet! I keep thinking about about a *lovely&amazing*-style airport pick-up! lol!

*Jet* ~ You look so beautiful! I love your dress! The whole look is gorgeous!   your legs, not in a creepy way!


----------



## Kamilla850

Everyone here looks so beautiful, I love visiting this thread because it really shows just how beautiful and stylish all the CL lovers here are.

This is today's outfit that I snapped during a brief trip to Barneys this afternoon (there are some great deals now). I'm wearing a Zac Posen dress (I absolutely adore him), a blue cropped theory jacket, LV bag, and CL Nude Catwoman.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Socal- looking hot as always! I know the bf will LOVE it! 
Jetset- I am going to have to find that dress!!! I just love it!!!
Kamilla- Always looking FAB shopping- wish I was at barney's right now.. just a weeeee bit jealous!


----------



## LaDonna

*kamilla* love the catwomans...the lv bag too!


----------



## socalboo

*kam* ~ You know how to rock those patterns! You look gorgeous! Hope you got some good deals today!

*betty* ~ It is a Tiffany heart bracelet, my dad gave it to me years ago and I still love it! I'm pretty simple with my jewelry.

*shoeaddict* ~ Thanks sweetie!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Oooooh *Kamilla*! I love your dress! It's spectacular! And your Catwomans...ahhh TDF! 

Danicky Thank you 

*Lovely* Yay! Let's go! 

*Shoeaddict* &#8211; Thank you. It's called "Paint Brush" Dress, I believe, but you might try "Brush Stroke" also. should be marked down to nearly nothing by now!

SoCalBoo


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks JSG.. I actually JUST found it here and FOR A STEAL!!! BUT of course, It is for a tiny girl, Size 4 and I am no tiny girl anymore 
http://www.tobi.com/product/7222-vince-paint-brush-shift-dress-dresses-cocktail


----------



## morfoula

KAMILLA! love ur dress


----------



## betty*00

Thanks *socal*, it fits your wrist so beautifuly!! I am pretty petite so have even smaller wrists, not sure if it would overwhelm me or not. But I think they are so pretty.


----------



## betty*00

*Kamilla*, you look fab as usual!! And the dress is gorgeous. I wish I could go shopping right now too but stuck at work, blah! 
I'm still drooling over your LV too btw! Love that bag!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Kam*-you look great shopping!! I wish I was out shopping too.


----------



## *Magdalena*

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thanks JSG.. I actually JUST found it here and FOR A STEAL!!! BUT of course, It is for a tiny girl, Size 4 and I am no tiny girl anymore
> http://www.tobi.com/product/7222-vince-paint-brush-shift-dress-dresses-cocktail


 
Shoeaddict..thanks for posting this link. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this dress...I just got it!!!!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Oh Kamilla I love your catwomans! Those are my favorite, just so elegant. And I really like that dress, its so colorful!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Magdalena* said:


> Shoeaddict..thanks for posting this link. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this dress...I just got it!!!!!


 
No problem! I found my size @ Saks and for the same price. YAY!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Me today before work! I loooooove high waisted skirts right now! 
Orange PassMules/ White scoopneck - Target/ Skirt bought for me from my DH @ Express again!
You cannot see my polish but I am wearing Rodeo Dr.(purple), Chanel's new limited ed. color!!


----------



## redandgreen

wow i love that skirt! wheres it from? 

i love the colour of those wedges to i really want some but havent seen them anywhere

and i also love that picture in the background lol


----------



## daisyduke947

*socalboo*, you look fantastic! You should take a picture of your shoes at the airport! 

*JetSetGo!*, I love your shoes!! So pretty. I also love your dress...is it by Vince? I know Vince made a paint stroke one, but in sleeveless. It looks lovely on you!

*Kamilla*, I loooove Zac Posen! I hope you had a good time shopping. You look great!

*shoeaddict*, cute skirt!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks!!!
Barney's is the only store that carried that color from what I know... 
http://barneys.com/Passmule%20Zeppa/15901.6102,default,sp.html?cgid=OBSES01&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Christian%20Louboutin&start=24&sz=1
The skirt is from Express, the DH got it for me this past weekend!
The DH also got me that painting for Christmas last year.. it has a mate but I haven't hung it either LOL


----------



## redandgreen

oooo thanks! they have 10.5 is that 40.5?

i dont suppose these run big do they? i think with most CL's id be 42 but jolis im 41 and these arent really the kind of shoes i could stretch as my feet would just hang out at the bottom lol


----------



## LaDonna

*shoeaddictklw*  how you mix animal prints w/ brights.  your hubby is such a sweetheart.

ooh, if you don't mind could you please take a pic of your polish close up?  tia


----------



## 8seventeen19

redandgreen said:


> oooo thanks! they have 10.5 is that 40.5?
> 
> i dont suppose these run big do they? i think with most CL's id be 42 but jolis im 41 and these arent really the kind of shoes i could stretch as my feet would just hang out at the bottom lol


They'd actually fit you PERFECT


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*kam*, you look FIERCE.
*Shoeaddict*...you are killing it in that outfit.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

socal, love the outfit.

kamilla, your LV is TDF...and your Catwomans of course!

shoeaddict, LOVE the fit! The zebra is perfect with the orange.


----------



## 8seventeen19

LaDonna said:


> *shoeaddictklw*  how you mix animal prints w/ brights. your hubby is such a sweetheart.
> 
> ooh, if you don't mind could you please take a pic of your polish close up? tia


 Thank you! I think it's my favorite thing to do here lately! 

Here's the polish- You can only get it at the Robertson Blvd boutique


----------



## danicky

*Kam,* lovely outfit.


----------



## socalboo

*shoeaddict* ~ You look hot girl! As always! I love the color with the b&w, it's awesome! And I do see your Rodeo Dr. nails they look great!

*daisy & neverenough* ~ Thank you girls!

*daisy*, that's a good idea for the action thread, right?! I like!

*betty* ~ I'm a shortie/petite too. I love this bracelet and it's a little big but they'll take links out for you, I didn't do that though, I like it big. I don't feel that it's too overwhelming, imo! They have such pretty stuff right now though, maybe you can find something a little more dainty!


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you! I think it's my favorite thing to do here lately!
> 
> Here's the polish- You can only get it at the Robertson Blvd boutique



 IT!!!


----------



## LaDonna

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you! I think it's my favorite thing to do here lately!
> 
> Here's the polish- You can only get it at the Robertson Blvd boutique



thanks shoeaddict.  that color is so cute.  i might have to get that.  your ring is beautiful!


----------



## karwood

*Kamilla- *Love the dress!Great outfit!

*ShoeAddict- *Very trendy and stylish


----------



## IslandSpice

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you! I think it's my favorite thing to do here lately!
> 
> Here's the polish- You can only get it at the Robertson Blvd boutique


 
Forget the shoes...LOOK AT THAT ROCK!! 

You look fabulous! Mind sharing your DH for a while???


----------



## Zophie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you! I think it's my favorite thing to do here lately!
> 
> Here's the polish- You can only get it at the Robertson Blvd boutique


 
that polish color is beautiful and your ring is GOOOORGEOUS!


----------



## morfoula

IslandSpice said:


> Forget the shoes...LOOK AT THAT ROCK!!
> 
> You look fabulous! Mind sharing your DH for a while???


 
shoeaddict!!! i just bought those shoes! i wish the ring came with it!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*socalboo *- I bet dear DBF was verrry happy haha ... you look great! 
*
  JSG *- I love your dress and of course the CL's (I have them too, yay!)... you look so pretty!! 
*
 Kamilla* - I love the mix of colors... wish I could've been at Barney's too haha.   You look fabulous!! 

* shoeaddict* - What a fun look ... I love the mix of black/white with a pop of orange... you look so great!!!


----------



## cjy

shoeaddictklw said:


> Me today before work! I loooooove high waisted skirts right now!
> Orange PassMules/ White scoopneck - Target/ Skirt bought for me from my DH @ Express again!
> You cannot see my polish but I am wearing Rodeo Dr.(purple), Chanel's new limited ed. color!!


 The oragne shoes look so good with that!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks everyone!  I didn't end up buying anything at Barneys yesterday but there were some great discounts, unfortunately most of the merchandise has been picked over already.


----------



## betty*00

IslandSpice said:


> Forget the shoes...LOOK AT THAT ROCK!!


 
ITA!! The first thing I saw was the ring, forget the polish! LOL!


----------



## betty*00

*shoeaddict*, love your outfit btw. The skirt is adorable!!


----------



## betty*00

*socal*, ITA with the bracelet being a little bit bigger. It's better slouchy kwim? I will have to go and see what they else they have right now. Thanks! Will let you know how it goes


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Shoeaddict*, the orange passmules aren't the only thing I need my sunnies for, you hot Mama...


----------



## danicky

*Shoe,* what a cute summery outfit.


----------



## Luvin' LV

shoeaddictklw said:


> Thank you! I think it's my favorite thing to do here lately!
> 
> Here's the polish- You can only get it at the Robertson Blvd boutique


 
I just received an e-mail from Chanel today. You can purchase the Robertson Blvd. colors on their website. I'm getting all but the yellow color.


----------



## Stinas

Shoeaddict - I love that combo!!!  BTW - the ring is TDF!  I think im going to go get that polish now lol


----------



## Stinas

Here I am last night.  Went out in the city with Morfoula


----------



## karwood

*Stina- *What a really cute outfit!!


----------



## *Lo

Stinas you look GREAT!!! I love your cute summery outfit!


----------



## daisyduke947

Dear Diary,

Please find the time to help me dress as lovely and cute as *Stinas* does. Also, please help me find my own Joli Noeud Dorcet pair so I can stop drooling over *Stinas'* images, because it's beginning to ruin my computer. 

Much love,

daisyduke.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I LOVE the yellow Joli's! I am kicking myself for not getting those on sale!! I have that dress in orange!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!  I have this dress in black too.  You will never guess where I bought it or how much it costs lol


daisyduke947 said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Please find the time to help me dress as lovely and cute as *Stinas* does. Also, please help me find my own Joli Noeud Dorcet pair so I can stop drooling over *Stinas'* images, because it's beginning to ruin my computer.
> 
> Much love,
> 
> daisyduke.


LOLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!
Your too funny!


----------



## karwood

daisyduke947 said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Please find the time to help me dress as lovely and cute as *Stinas* does. Also, please help me find my own Joli Noeud Dorcet pair so I can stop drooling over *Stinas'* images, because it's beginning to ruin my computer.
> 
> Much love,
> 
> daisyduke.


 
Too cute,  Daisy!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I know where it's from LOL!  I am allllllll about it!


----------



## Stinas

shoeaddictklw said:


> I know where it's from LOL!  I am allllllll about it!


 LOL it works.  Not bad at all.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love cheapies... allows me more splurging room on my CLs! 
I am the worst about wearing something one time and thats it!


----------



## danicky

*Stinas*, I love the dress. Cute outfit!!!


----------



## socalboo

*Stinas* ~ You look so gorgeous! As always of course!

*daisy* ~ You are so cute! Don't worry, it won't be long...especially now! You know what I'm talking about!


----------



## LavenderIce

I hope I cover everybody, I went back 11 pages...

lovely&amazing--love your colorful skirt and CLs.  Hope you had a blast at the bachelorette.

gem--you've got the most put together work wardrobe!  I am envious of your bags and shoes.

fiery--the DVF dress is gorgeous.  Nothing is more classic than a DVF dress + Chanel + CLs.

socalboo--those are two great outfits with your pigalles!

jsg--I like the print on your dress!

legaldiva--you need to post more outfits!  You look great!

shoeaddict--your husband has good taste!  They look great with your orange passmules.

kamilla--two great outfits (the fourth and shopping.)  I bet you never look schlumpy!

stinas--you've got such a sassy clothes to go with your hot CLs!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

WOW!!! Stinas, you look fab.


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL, *socalboo*, I do.


----------



## gemruby41

Go *Stinas*!! Looking HOT!


----------



## IslandSpice

Stinas said:


> Thanks everyone! I have this dress in black too. You will never guess where I bought it or how much it costs lol
> 
> LOLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!
> Your too funny!


 
Do tell...I need a bargain after my Louboutin binge!


----------



## babypie

Ohhhh Stinas you look adorable as always!!!  What brand and color is that lipstick? I need it!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!  I love all your comments.  Makes me feel better.  I hate my legs so I felt really weird going out like that.  lol  I love to wear dresses to weddings and big events like that, but to go out, im more of a jeans type person.



babypie said:


> Ohhhh Stinas you look adorable as always!!!  What brand and color is that lipstick? I need it!


Thanks my love.
The liner is Chanel - Rouge & lipstick is MAC Russian Red, which is the best red EVER!  Chanel has a good one called Garnet Fire too, but im not sure if they make it anymore.


IslandSpice said:


> Do tell...I need a bargain after my Louboutin binge!


Its actually Forever 21 lol....not bad at all...I think it was around $15.  I dont wear things too many times besides the basic black things, so a bargain is great for me.  Saves me more money for my shoes.  You cant even tell its cheap.  I love it.  Their stuff is not as bad as some people think.  To me some of it does look like that Alice & Olivia stuff.  I have their things too & there is not much of a difference IMO.


----------



## babypie

Stinas said:


> Thanks my love.
> The liner is Chanel - Rouge & lipstick is MAC Russian Red, which is the best red EVER! Chanel has a good one called Garnet Fire too, but im not sure if they make it anymore.


 
Thank you 

And your legs look great K, but I know how you feel, I never show mine either (except in my avatar for some strange reason lol)


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks for all the compliments!

Mexican lunch with BF and his friend.

Black H&M v-neck t shirt;
Black H&M pencil skirt.

Nude patent numero prives.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^What a cute picture!!


----------



## legaldiva

Spent the day with BF and his dad.  Then had drinks and an early night.  Spent almost all darn day in the car on the road.  It was so steamy ... gross.

White H&M v-neck tee;
Bitten by SJP (best $9 I ever spent) denim mini.

Roccia python VPs;
Chanel Timeless clutch.


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks laureen!


----------



## aira108

*Stinas*, your outfit is hot!  I normally buy neutral colored shoes, but you're making me want those yellow jolis!!

*Legaldiva*, I love your outfits!  I'm drooling over your python VPs!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Legaldiva- I always look forward to seeing your outfits! You always look so perfectly put together!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Legaldiva*, you look too cute in both outfits


----------



## gemruby41

Both outfits look fab *legal*!!

Going to do a little shopping today.

Top and jeans from Macy's
Bag-Kooba
Shoes-CL City Girls


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^love love love the color combo,*gem*. have fun shopping


----------



## IslandSpice

I wore a Tadashi dress and taupe Fontanettes to a wedding last weekend.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Island, the shoes match your dress perfectly! You look great!


----------



## surlygirl

Love the City Girls, *gem*! You always look great!

*Island*, perfect outfit for a wedding. You look amazing!


----------



## babypie

Legal you look great! (I love your hair!)


----------



## babypie

*Gem* you look great as usual! I wish I could wear yellow but it washes me out!

*Island* you look hot! Perfect shoes to go with that dress


----------



## karwood

*Legal,Gem, and Island-*

*You all look fabulous!!!*


----------



## surlygirl

Legal - I love your outfit! Classic shapes, and your accessories make the entire outfit pop! Great necklace!


----------



## cjy

Gem what a great combo!!! Love yellow and white!!!


----------



## cjy

legaldiva said:


> Thanks for all the compliments!
> 
> Mexican lunch with BF and his friend.
> 
> Black H&M v-neck t shirt;
> Black H&M pencil skirt.
> 
> Nude patent numero prives.


Always so chic!


----------



## daisyduke947

I love your outfits, *legaldiva*!! You always look fantastic. 

*gemruby*, you look fabulous! All the colours look beautiful together. 

*IslandSpice*, I love the all-around taupe! You look great!


----------



## intheevent

gem, island ruby- you all rock in your loubies


----------



## cjy

daisyduke947 said:


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Please find the time to help me dress as lovely and cute as *Stinas* does. Also, please help me find my own Joli Noeud Dorcet pair so I can stop drooling over *Stinas'* images, because it's beginning to ruin my computer.
> 
> Much love,
> 
> daisyduke.


 That is too cute!!!


----------



## Zophie

You look so cute,* legaldiva*.  I love your $9 mini!  Those pythons just make the outfit.

I like your shopping outfit, *gemruby*.  The bag and shoes are perfect together.

*IslandSpice*, that dress is gorgeous and so perfect with the fontanettes.


----------



## Zophie

Here is an outfit I wore to go out last night.  Bebe pants, Banana Republic shirt, CL black VP with burgundy tip.  I just wish the pics came out better.  Of course sophie had to get in there.  I had to pick her up because she kept blocking my shoes.


----------



## karwood

Very cute outfit!

Sophie is so adorable!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*islandspice*, the CLs and dress are a match made in heaven
*Zophie*, love it from head to toe


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm looking at the pics all of you ladies are posting here to help me decide what to wear this weekend. Thanks to everyone for posting!

*legaldiva*--I pay particularly close attention to your outfits because I like how you put them together with your CLs.  Someone paid me a compliment in being able to take stuff from Old Navy, Gap and Target and wear them with CLs and I have to say you have the talent to take H&M and Barrys items and pair them with your CLs and look fantastic!

*gem*--you always blow me away with how well put together you are.

*IslandSpice*--the dress and fontanetes are a perfect match and look fab on you.

*Zophie*--You're always looking classy and I am glad Sophie never let's you get away with taking only a solo shot without her.


----------



## daisyduke947

You look wonderful, *Zophie*!! Your dog...LOL!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *DeeDee, surlygirl, babypie, karwood, cjy, daisy, intheevent, Zophie, & Lav*!!! 

*IslandSpice*-your dress is very pretty, and perfect with the Fontanetes!!

*Zophie*-you always look great!!


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce said:


> *legaldiva*--I pay particularly close attention to your outfits because I like how you put them together with your CLs. Someone paid me a compliment in being able to take stuff from Old Navy, Gap and Target and wear them with CLs and I have to say you have the talent to take H&M and Barrys items and pair them with your CLs and look fantastic!


 

I've been noticing a lot of pics of outfits where people look amazing in clothing from Wal-Mart, Gap, Limited, Target, places I normally never even think to shop, but I think I'm going to have to start.  I don't have an H&M near me though.


----------



## daisyduke947

^I've noticed that too! Sometimes those places also make really cheap looking items, but other times, you can find great stuff, and that's like almost any brand. It's wonderful seeing all the great things people pull out. I never would have guess *legaldiva*'s skirt was by Bitten!


----------



## 8seventeen19

^^ After giving in to all of my shoe, handbag,makeup, and jewelry extravagances I really don't have it in me to spend 1k on a dress! I am a wear it once, get sick of it, donate it to charity girl... I am all about getting cheapies and making them look like a million bucks with my accessories and shoes. I live very close to you Zophie so we don't have H&M here but everytime I am in NYC I go CRAZY!!! Forever21 is one of my fav places to shop online. Its really easy to dress stuff up, trendy stuff. They knock off all of their designs from the runway anyway!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you MPA, Surlygirl, Babypie, Karwood, Daisyduke, Intheevent, Zophie, Dee DeeLovely, Lav, and Gem!!! I appreciate all of your sweet comments.

Gem, Legal, and Zophie you all look beautiful!


----------



## Missrocks

*Legaldiva~* I love the shorts- they really show off the CL's! 
*Gem*~ Very nice outfit- great color!
*IslandSpice*~ So well coordinated! Those shoes are meant for that dress!


----------



## cjy

shoeaddictklw said:


> ^^ After giving in to all of my shoe, handbag,makeup, and jewelry extravagances I really don't have it in me to spend 1k on a dress! I am a wear it once, get sick of it, donate it to charity girl... I am all about getting cheapies and making them look like a million bucks with my accessories and shoes. I live very close to you Zophie so we don't have H&M here but everytime I am in NYC I go CRAZY!!! Forever21 is one of my fav places to shop online. Its really easy to dress stuff up, trendy stuff. They knock off all of their designs from the runway anyway!


 What is H & M??? I must not have one or I guess I would know, huh??? We do have a Steinmart. How close to Zophie are you??? I am just a few states over!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

H&M is Hennes and Mauritz. It's a Swedish clothing line that makes fashionable clothing for low prices. It's all over the world in almost 30 countries. It's similar to Zara, Topshop...it's cheaper than Gap, but more stylish and fun items.


----------



## 8seventeen19

cjy said:


> What is H & M??? I must not have one or I guess I would know, huh??? We do have a Steinmart. How close to Zophie are you??? I am just a few states over!!!!


 
I am 3 hrs from Zophie.. suburbs of Jackson, Mississippi... arghhhh!!! I HATE it here!!  I am a straight up CITY girl. I do not belong here!


----------



## legaldiva

You are all so kind.  Sometimes I wonder if I'm being duplicitous with the bargain clothes and absurdly expensive shoes ... and then I put a pair on and I don't care anymore.

What's that saying about necessity?  It's the mother of invention, right?

I have to say I never thought I would have tried a Bitten skirt on, but it's easily a summer favorite.

Speaking of Forever 21 ... yesterday to run errands with BF.

bebe white top;
Forever 21 black cotton skirt;
green bracelet;
Lime green Cataribbon wedges.


----------



## legaldiva

^ More evidence our apartment is haunted ... I like these spirits, though.  It's July and totally cool inside, so either our apartment is haunted or the brick exterior is super efficient.


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Legal* and *Zophie*, you look marvelous. 

To all the beautiful ladies preceeding this page, you all look amazing, too!

Sorry, this thread gets away from me sometimes...


----------



## daisyduke947

I LOVE your Cataribbon wedges, *legaldiva*!! I really want a pair of those, especially a One&Only Resort pair. You look wonderful!! And they look so good on you!


----------



## rdgldy

IslandSpice said:


> I wore a Tadashi dress and taupe Fontanettes to a wedding last weekend.




Absolutely stunning!!!  I love the fountanettes with your dress.


----------



## gemruby41

*Legal*-you look fab in your skirts!! Love those wedges.


----------



## rdgldy

> Going to do a little shopping today.
> 
> Top and jeans from Macy's
> Bag-Kooba
> Shoes-CL City Girls




I love the summery yellow.  Hope you had a successful shopping day.


----------



## rdgldy

*Sintas*, your outfit looks great.  I love the color combo of the green and yellow.
*Zophie*, looking great!  Is Sophie still scratching-I see she has her collar on-my pup managed to chew his collar off!!
*Legal-*all three outfits are divine!  I read your ticker-no way do you need to lose another pound!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*legal*, ya know I am feening on the cataribbons...they look awesome on you


----------



## cjy

legaldiva said:


> You are all so kind. Sometimes I wonder if I'm being duplicitous with the bargain clothes and absurdly expensive shoes ... and then I put a pair on and I don't care anymore.
> 
> What's that saying about necessity? It's the mother of invention, right?
> 
> I have to say I never thought I would have tried a Bitten skirt on, but it's easily a summer favorite.
> 
> Speaking of Forever 21 ... yesterday to run errands with BF.
> 
> bebe white top;
> Forever 21 black cotton skirt;
> green bracelet;
> Lime green Cataribbon wedges.


The show  What No to Wear would really appreciate you. They hate it when people just throw on anything to run an errand! You are what they want women to dress like. You look so sharp!! Love the pop of lime!


----------



## legaldiva

^^ LOL, cjy.  I love that show.  My new summer habit is not to leave the house without heels on ... unless I'm going to run.


----------



## karwood

*LegaL- *You look fabulous. And SERIOUSLY- you really do not need to lose another ounce of weight. You have an awesome figure.


----------



## morfoula

last nights outfit 
dress from anne klein on crazy sale from bloomies
orange passmules






by the way. the mirror is totally vintage and it's NOT dirty i swear!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOVE the outfit, *morfoula*!! You look wonderful! Very hot!


----------



## morfoula

daisyduke947 said:


> LOVE the outfit, *morfoula*!! You look wonderful! Very hot!


----------



## Stinas

Legal - You always look soo nice!
Gem - Love the yellow shirt!
Island - OMG perfect combo!
Morfoula - Sexy lover! lol  I got to see it in person! hehe   I love the cones.


----------



## danicky

*Morfoula,* sexy!!! LOL, I love it.


----------



## Zophie

shoeaddictklw said:


> I am 3 hrs from Zophie.. suburbs of Jackson, Mississippi... arghhhh!!! I HATE it here!!  I am a straight up CITY girl. I do not belong here!


 

Yep, me too, city girl all the way.  I just can't justify spending a ton on clothing, especially because it's so hot here I sweat like a pig in them quite often.  And if I buy anything that isn't a dark color I inevitably will spill food on it or get pen ink on it or something else.


----------



## Zophie

rdgldy said:


> *Sintas*, your outfit looks great. I love the color combo of the green and yellow.
> *Zophie*, looking great! Is Sophie still scratching-I see she has her collar on-my pup managed to chew his collar off!!
> *Legal-*all three outfits are divine! I read your ticker-no way do you need to lose another pound!


 

Yep, I have to leave the collar on Sophie or she chews her legs.  Funny that I finally got her to stop chewing her tail and how she wants to chew her legs and feet.  I can't imagine yours ate off the collar! These dogs are nuts sometimes!  I think the summer just makes it so bad because she wasn't doing it before it got so hot.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dinner last night black silk jersey Vince dress, nude No. Prive:







Brunch today fuschia Issac Mizrahi for Target shirt dress, black jazz Helmut:


----------



## danicky

*Lav*, love your outfits.


----------



## cjy

Looking good Lav!!! That black dress really plays up your curves!!! I like it!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Gorgeous outfits, *Lav*! So chic!


----------



## daisyduke947

Love your outfits, *LavenderIce*!! Your fuchsia dress is such a pretty colour!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks *danicky*, *cjy* (love your fuschia lady gres!), *lovely&amazing* and *daisy*.  Found out that the shirtdress wrinkles easily.  Here I am after the drive into the wine country:


----------



## daisyduke947

Cute!! That's a very pretty picture.


----------



## karwood

Lav- ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!! The Black Vince dress is hot!


----------



## gemruby41

*Lav*-you look great in those dresses and CL's!


----------



## IslandSpice

*Lav,* you look great!


----------



## Stinas

Lav - You look great!!!  I love that dress color!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks *Karwood*!  I bought that dress over a year and a half ago and decided it was time to be worn.

Thank you *gem*.  I included my bag in the pic the way you do in yours.  

Thanks *islandspice* and *stinas*!

Hey *morfoula*--you look blazin' hot in your dress and orange passmules!


----------



## sara999

marfoula those bright orange wedges make you look SO tan!!

i love your helmuts lav, wish i had a pair!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*marfoula*, love your outfit
*Lavendar,* you look too cute in your outfits


----------



## MKWMDA

Ok so I was playing around and made up this outfit that I ended up wearing out for drinks that night. I was playing with my camera sending my DF pics of my outfits, and he said I should show y'all my outfit. Dont laugh ok?

Button down by Banana Republic
Cami by Old Navy
Shorts by White House Black Market
Shoes by Christian Louboutin! Black Rolando


----------



## 8seventeen19

I LOVE those shorts Martha!!! Did you get those recently? I love how your phone matches your personality


----------



## gemruby41

That's a great outfit *MKWMDA*!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Hehe thanks Shoe and Gem!! I figured I should get a burnt orange phone, since I work for UT. I really loved my black Razr, I kinda want another one. 

Actually I got these shorts for $14.99 on Ebay. I think they are from spring 08 line?


----------



## cjy

Wow Martha you look GREAT!!!! Bet he was drooling! Great legs again BTW, I know I tell you that all the time but it is worth repeating!


----------



## danicky

*MKWMDA *very cute!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

MKWMDA said:


> Hehe thanks Shoe and Gem!! I figured I should get a burnt orange phone, since I work for UT. I really loved my black Razr, I kinda want another one.
> 
> Actually I got these shorts for $14.99 on Ebay. I think they are from spring 08 line?


 
I bleed burnt orange 

Thats a really good deal on those shorts.. I bet they were 60 or 70 bucks at the store!


----------



## MKWMDA

Seriously? You think so? That much? Geez. I didnt even know about WHBM, becuase in College Station, where I went to school *ahem*gig em*ahem* they didnt have one. 

But I am loving it now, never actually bought anything THERE, but bought alot of their stuff on ebay!

And Bambolina I could never hear that enough! I really appreciate it!


----------



## 8seventeen19

MKWMDA said:


> Seriously? You think so? That much? Geez. I didnt even know about WHBM, becuase in College Station, where I went to school *ahem*gig em*ahem* they didnt have one.
> 
> But I am loving it now, never actually bought anything THERE, but bought alot of their stuff on ebay!


 
LOL BOOOOOOO but yes, WHBM is THAT expensive.. we just got one here. I can find something in there every once in awhile. I had a friend who was the store manager in the galleria so I got a pretty good discount. 

I guess I can forgive you, my cousin graduated from A&M.


----------



## MKWMDA

I guess I can forgive *you*, MY cousin graduated from t.u. 





Actually I am considering UT for law school, so I would be an aggielonghornperson. It would be great.

Ebay is the way to go for WHBM, im convinced.


Anyway back to my outfit (to stay on topic!) those shorts ended up being awesome, becuase they are a little longer, not super short, so they were not underwear-ish on me!


----------



## daisyduke947

I LOVE your outfit!!! Your shorts are so awesome. Thanks for posting, *MKWMDA*!


----------



## dknigh21

MKWMDA - I love your outfit! It's nice to know that I'm not the only one who wears my CLs with shorts.


----------



## karwood

*MK-  Very Stylish !!  *Those shorts are really cute!


----------



## lvpiggy

lavenderice said:


> thanks *danicky*, *cjy* (love your fuschia lady gres!), *lovely&amazing* and *daisy*. Found out that the shirtdress wrinkles easily. Here i am after the drive into the wine country:


 
ahhhhhh ad hoc!!!!  Yum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

MKWMDA said:


> Ok so I was playing around and made up this outfit that I ended up wearing out for drinks that night. I was playing with my camera sending my DF pics of my outfits, and he said I should show y'all my outfit. Dont laugh ok?
> 
> Button down by Banana Republic
> Cami by Old Navy
> Shorts by White House Black Market
> Shoes by Christian Louboutin! Black Rolando


 
you. are. so. HOT!   

hehehehehe  sorry!  couldn't resist!!


----------



## lvpiggy

here's the outfit i wore when we were scheduled to have our sf meetup - i still went shopping anyway with *bogeyjay*, check out pix in the "in action" thread!  ^_^ v

*black python twistochat 120 with silver heel* 
black dress | GbyGuess
white dress w/black print | had this since junior high, i believe i purchased it at the flea market?!? 
black crocodile shoulder bag w/ flower chain strap | bottega veneta






jay took a pic for me @ nordie's, same outfit +:

black leather moto jacket | S.W.O.R.D.
white shield sunglasses | Versace


----------



## Stinas

Mkd- You look soo pretty!
LV - Work it girl! lol  Hope you got a lot of stuff!


----------



## LavenderIce

mk--I like your outfit!  Very pretty!

lvpiggy--You are tres chic!  Wish I could have met up with you guys.


----------



## brigadeiro

Not very good pics:




Dress: Vintage (was my mom's, she even used it whilst pregnant with me in the early stages...)
Coat: Dolce & Gabbana leather floral trench  
CL: Patent baby blue pumps





Coat: Tina Kalivas
Bag: LV Epi Jasmin (yellow)
Shoes: Electric Blue CL Simples (v. dark in the pic)


----------



## LavenderIce

I love your outfits brig!  I love that you have something your mother wore while she was preganant with you.


----------



## rdgldy

*lavender*-great outfits!  I color the color combos and especially your eb simples!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

LavenderIce said:


> I love your outfits brig!  I love that you have something your mother wore while she was pregnant with you.



Thanks :shame: So do I!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I just love all the color brig!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Lav*, *MK*, *LV* and *Brig*...your outfits are TDF!  These last couple of pages are like back to back fireworks!!


----------



## karwood

*Piggy - You  always look Stylish and Fabulous*

*Brigadeiro- Love your outfits, especially the trench coats!!*


----------



## betty*00

Holy cow this thread moves fast!!! Can't miss a day or you'll be far behind like me, lol!!!
*Stinas*, you look so fabulous in your green dress and yellow Jolis! Love the bright colors together. 
*legal*, ALL of your outfits are great!
*gem*, I love your yellow top! So summer-y!
*Island*, great dress! Love it!
*zophie*, you always look great sweetie!
*morfoula*, you look hot! Love your dress!
*lav*, you too always look great! I love your black dress, it's beautiful. 
*lv*, yeah!! I was hoping to see what you were wearing that day...I love your leather jacket!! So hot!! 
*brig*, fun outfits! I love the different patterns!


----------



## Leefi

brigadeiro said:


> Not very good pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat: Tina Kalivas
> Bag: LV Epi Jasmin (yellow)
> Shoes: Electric Blue CL Simples (v. dark in the pic)



I  looove, love that Tina Kalivas coat!! What collection is it?? I've been googling her to try and find a place in London where I could get the coat! really gorgeous! And of course a perfect match with your EB Simples!


----------



## daisyduke947

Love your outfit, *lvpiggy*! You look great!!!

*brig*, such pretty outfits! I LOVE that blue and white coat!


----------



## betty*00

Oh my goodness, I didn't mean to forget about you *MK*!!! You are beautiful and I love your shorts!


----------



## danicky

*Lv,* very nice outfit. Sounds like you had a lot of fun!!

*Brigadeiro, *very nice outfits!!


----------



## Stinas

Brig - Love those coats!  TDF!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*mk* and *lv*...FIERCE!!!
*brigadeiro*, that Tina K coat is TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

here is ME on our way to a wedding with my jolie's:


----------



## betty*00

*meluv*, you look so pretty! I love how the Jolis match the underlay of your black dress. Gorgeous!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

meluv...HOT!


----------



## LaDonna

*meluvs *you look sooooooo cute!!


----------



## LaDonna

*brigaderio *i love your tina kalivas coat w/ your blue simples. i love your other jacket too, but this one is


----------



## daisyduke947

*meluvs*, you look fabulous!!


----------



## intheevent

meluvs - you look great, I love that dress


----------



## meluvs2shop

*TY* for the sweet compliments: betty, deedee, laDonna,daisyduke & intheevent


----------



## jfhave

betty*00 said:


> *meluv*, you look so pretty! I love how the Jolis match the underlay of your black dress. Gorgeous!!


 
I agree. The shoes look great with that dress!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^TY! i couldn't decide if i wanted to wear the blk or nude joli's ...in the end i'll do anything to elongate the leg.


----------



## rdgldy

* Meluvs*, your dress is classy and beautiful.  Who is the designer?

*MK, *shorts with heels is so sexy!

*LV,*  chic as usual.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ i purchased that dress at a vintage shop years ago with no tag on it. can you believe i recently discovered it?! sometimes we do forget what's in our closets! lol


----------



## Stinas

Mel - Very pretty!


----------



## gemruby41

*LVPiggy*-you always look fab wherever you go!!

*brigadeiro*-lovely coats.

*meluvs2shop*-that's a pretty dress with the jolies!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MKWMDA* Wow! You should have warned us of how beautiful you are! 

*meluvs* You look beautiful! Love the shoes with that gorgeous dress!

*brigadeiro* Great ensemble! So pretty!

*lvpiggy* Your Twistos are TDF! A tPF shopping trip? What fun!


----------



## MKWMDA

:shame: Thanks guys! I need to remember to take more outfit pics here, since I wear my CLs every day!


----------



## miffy

brigadeiro said:


> Not very good pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Vintage (was my mom's, she even used it whilst pregnant with me in the early stages...)
> Coat: Dolce & Gabbana leather floral trench
> CL: Patent baby blue pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat: Tina Kalivas
> Bag: LV Epi Jasmin (yellow)
> Shoes: Electric Blue CL Simples (v. dark in the pic)



*brigadeiro*, I absolutely love all the color in your outfits!  I'm especially lovin' the combo of your EB simples and the yellow Jasmin.  It's luring me to the LV website right now!


----------



## karwood

*Meluvs- Gorgeous outfit!*


----------



## socalboo

Thanks *Lav*! 11 pages! Wow! I think I just had to go back 7, from just a couple of days! You inspired me to catch up too, how could I not, I love this thread!
*
legal* ~ You look so cute! Love your outfits, and your shoes, of course! I love Bitten by SJP, she has great stuff and soooo reasonable, you wear it well, you'd never know it was a $9 skirt, gotta love that! Your Cataribbon wedges are tdf, they look great with that gorgeous bracelet!
*
gem* ~ You look so fresh and ready to shop! Love your yellow top! Your City Girls look fab on you!
*
island* ~ Just stunning! What a perfect match and tan! You look gorgeous!
*
Zophie* ~ I love pink & black, you look great as always! I was going to comment on that too, I love how everyone supplements their wardrobe with awesome affordable pieces that look so fabulous! Which means more money for shoes! Yay!

*morfoula* ~ You sexy thing! Hot outfit, you look great!

*Lavendar* ~ Great outfits! You look so pretty! I love the black/nude combo and pink/black, so chic!

*MK* ~ You are absolutely beautiful! I love your outfit, it's trés chic! Your shorts are so cute!

*lv* ~ So gorgeous as always! I like your style and girl, have you got it!

*brigadeiro* ~ Your coats are tdf! I love how you rocked the colors! Great pics btw!

*meluv* ~ You look great! I love how your Jolies look with your dress, very hot!


----------



## socalboo

legaldiva said:


> ^ More evidence our apartment is haunted ... I like these spirits, though.  It's July and totally cool inside, so either our apartment is haunted or the brick exterior is super efficient.



I saw your spirit orb! Any idea who it might be? I know, I watch Ghost Hunters, I'm such a geek! I love that stuff though!


----------



## brigadeiro

Wow, so many people to thank for the compliments! :shame: Thanks *socalboo, miffy, gemruby41, jetsetgo, danicky, stinas deedeedelovely, shoeaddictklw, ladonna, rdgldy, lovely&amazing, karwood, betty*00, daisyduke947 & leefi*.  I only have those 2 pairs of CL at this stage, but wear them with EVERYTHING! Am eyeing my next CL purchase...(Either nude simples, or would love some studded Ariella ankle boots  )

*Leefi* the Tina Kalivas coat is quite a few years old, I believe it's from her first collection (in 2002?), so may be hard to find I'm afraid...I know that www.frockshop.com.au, www.brownsfashion.com stock TK


----------



## Rog

meluvs2shop said:


> here is ME on our way to a wedding with my jolie's:


 That outfit is Fabulous:coolpics: Love the nude Jolies.


----------



## xboobielicousx

everyone looks so beautiful!!!!


----------



## danicky

*Mel,* very pretty.


----------



## fmd914

Mel - love that dress with those nudes!

Gem - Shopping in CLs?  You and LV Piggy are my idols!  (but then again I stay in the mall for 10 hour stretches!)  You and Piggy both look awesome!  I feel as if you both are my alter egos (day and night dressing )!

Martha - Love you in shorts!

Legal - all black is so chic!

Zophie - you also like Gem , always so chic and well put together!

Lav - GREAT outfits!  How was the winery?

Morfoula - I have to come party with you and Stinas - great outfits, great fun you two are!

brig - those coats are so wonderful - I love topcoats over dresses!

island - Nice!


----------



## LavenderIce

sara--You must add helmuts to your list.  I was surprised at how comfy they were.

Thank you deedee, lovely&amazing, betty and socal!

fmd--I didn't hit the wineries.  Imagine, being in wine country and not going to a winery, but I did have a glass of bubbly at Ad Hoc.

meluvs--that outfit is drop dead gorgeous!

I am loving this thread!  Just like the CLs in action thread, this inspires me to wear my CLs and take pics more often.

Yesterdays outfit had to go from day (staff meeting/lunch/shopping) to night (casual family dinner.)  Silver specchio miminettes, Chip & Pepper Oliva jeans, Gap cami and cardigan with LoveQuotes scarf in love:


----------



## gemruby41

*Lav*-I really want one of those scarves, but I thought it would look weird with one in the summer. You have inspired me. You look great!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks gem!  I think these scarves are perfect for layering and I know you will get lots of use of them in warm temperatures of Florida.  They are made of linen/viscose and feel soft.  A less expensive version that I recommend is the one from the Gap.  They feel just as nice as the LQs for a fraction of the price $19.95 vs. $85.  There is a 100+ page thread in the wardrobe section  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/love-quotes-scarves-239904.html

I wore them with my Vince dress and nude NPs the other night too:







For reference and to stay in topic it was this previously posted outfit with the NPs:


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks for the tip Lav. I will definitely check out the Gap.


----------



## socalboo

*Lav* ~ You look great! Beautiful scarves on both outfits, very nice!


----------



## Stinas

Lav - Great outfits.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lav*, I love your outfits...especially the touch metallic in your first outfit.


----------



## danicky

*Lav,* very nice outfits.


----------



## luxlover

Lav, thats a really nice outfit. You look great in the pictures


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks girls!

gem--you're welcome for the tip.  Hope you find a scarf you like.  I am sure they will add a little something to your already well put together outfits.

socalboo--I need to learn new ways to wear the scarves.  

deedee--I put the outfit together at the last minute and I am glad the miminettes added the little metallic touch.

Thanks Stinas, danicky and luxlover!  I wanna see your outfits too.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oh, *Lav*! You are _effortlessly_ chic! The dress in the pic with the scarf (fabulous scarf, btw): where can I acquire one??


----------



## LavenderIce

lovely&amazing said:


> Oh, *Lav*! You are _effortlessly_ chic! The dress in the pic with the scarf (fabulous scarf, btw): where can I acquire one??


 
Thanks l&a!  It is a lovequotes scarf.  I buy mine online at lisakline.com, shopbop etc. with discount codes.  I recommend similar scarves that the gap sells because it is less expensive.


----------



## lovely&amazing

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks l&a! It is a lovequotes scarf. I buy mine online at lisakline.com, shopbop etc. with discount codes. I recommend similar scarves that the gap sells because it is less expensive.


 
Thank you, Beautful! Where can I get the dress?? You look like a million and some change in it!


----------



## LavenderIce

lovely&amazing said:


> Thank you, Beautful! Where can I get the dress?? You look like a million and some change in it!


 
I feel silly.  You were talking about the dress!  lol  I got it from saks.com over a year and half ago.  shopbop had it as well.  It's a vince dress.


----------



## daisyduke947

*LavenderIce*, beautiful! You look fabulous! I looove the first outfit with your fancy wedges.


----------



## lovely&amazing

lol, you are sweet as pie. Thanks for the tip, if I can't find it...sell me yours??


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you everyone for your nice comments...talk about a confidence booster! I was nervous to post (you know...I look chunky in that, etc.). This is like a free therapy session. Yay TPF!!!

BTW, I love all the outfit on this thread. Sometimes you don't know what to wear in the morning and this gives me ideas . You all look wonderful!


----------



## socalboo

Just to work. Had to try out my new Frankies and a big thank you to *shoecrazy* for posting the Joseph's link to these!
The name is Frankie on the box, I'm assuming it's because of the x stitches, lol!

Dress BCBG & Guess Cami (Both from the Camarillo Outlets & Under $20 total!)


----------



## Zophie

I love the dress, socalboo, and those go perfect with it.


----------



## techie81

Love that dress!


----------



## daisyduke947

*socalboo*, you look great! That dress is such a pretty colour.


----------



## irishiris8

*socalboo-* so cute!  BCBG has such awesome dresses!


----------



## xboobielicousx

socal - you look so pretty! love the shoes


----------



## gemruby41

What a pretty dress *Socal*!! The CL's are gorgeous!


----------



## shoecrazy

social - love the dress and those shoes look great on you!


----------



## IslandSpice

Socal, you look marvelous!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love your new addition Tami!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Gorgeous *Socal*! what a fun, fun outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

Vintage Lilly dress with my simples!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

* TY ALL for your sweet compliments: stinas, gemruby, lav, fmd914, danicky, rog sara, socalboo, karwood & jet *
this subforum truly is amazing! everyone here is so genuine and happy when someone buys a gorgeous pair of shoes and pairs it with a smart outfit.


----------



## LavenderIce

socal--Your CLs are so cute!  I wasn't able to tell from the stock photo just how adorable they are.  Your outfit rocks!

rgd--Love your colorful dress!  Very summery!


----------



## daisyduke947

You look great, *rdgldy*! I adore Lilly so much.


----------



## danicky

*Socal,* really pretty.

*Rgd*, love the dress.


----------



## gemruby41

*rdgldy*-very cute dress with the simples. I love it!!


----------



## irishiris8

*rdgldy-* What a cute outfit!  You're rocking those simples!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lav, Daisy, Danicky, Gem *and* Irish,*  thanks!!  This was my first post to the outfit forum and I was a little nervous.


----------



## jjensen

lvpiggy said:


> jay took a pic for me @ nordie's, same outfit +:
> 
> black leather moto jacket | S.W.O.R.D.
> white shield sunglasses | Versace



lvpiggy, you always look great! 
You look like Lucy Liu (I love her in cashmere Mafia) in the pic, did you ever hear people say that?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

seriously...*socal*,it seems the CLs and the dress where made for each other...lovely
*rdgldy*, I adore Lilly P(eyeing one of her swimsuits as I type this). Your entire outfit is sooo pretty.


----------



## JetSetGo!

socalboo said:


> The name is Frankie on the box, I'm assuming it's because of the x stitches, lol!



LOL! 
You look fab!

*rdgldy* love your Lilly & Simples combo!


----------



## rdgldy

*DeeDee* and *JSG,* thanks for the complements!


----------



## socalboo

Thank you sweet girls! This is best place when you need to feel good! Thanks for all of the nice compliments ~ *Zophie, techie, daisy, irishiris, xboobie, gem, shoecrazy, IslandSpice, shoeaddict, lovely, Lavendar, danicky, DeeDee & Jet!* You guys are the best!

Lav ~ I know, I wasn't crazy about them at first but they looked like a really cute shoe for Summer at least. Once I got them though, I just love them!

Zophie & Dee ~ It's funny how many dresses I've been able to pull out of my closet that I haven't worn in ages! These shoes go with a lot!

irish ~ ita!

Jet ~ Haha! You got it! Frankenstein shoes, it took me a couple of seconds but when it clicked I had to laugh! I can't believe it though at the same time, it makes sense, but is it really that? lol!

shoecrazy ~ Thanks again, I would never have found these if you hadn't posted them on the HTF thread!


----------



## socalboo

*rdglady* ~ I love your dress, it's so cute! Your Simples are perfect with it! I thought you had posted here before though? Maybe it was on another thread? You had the really awesome coats in beautiful colors, it looked like your vintage style. Am I thinking of someone else? I might be crazy. But you look wonderful all the same! I love vintage!


----------



## socalboo

^I'm sorry, *rdglady*, it was miffy! I'm a dope! I still absolutely love your dress though, you look beautiful!


----------



## Stinas

Im too lazy to quote everyones sn...but you all look amazing!!!!


----------



## wantmore

I have been seriously sick, with all day morning sickness, for the last month and have been MIA. I am so behind on this thread and on tPF in general. Anyway, you all look AMAZING! Sorry for the generalization.


----------



## KillerTofu

Congrats, *wantmore*! Sorry you're so sick, though. Do twins run in your family, by chance?


----------



## betty*00

*socal*, love your dress! You always look amazing sweetie!!
*rdgldy*, you look so cute! I love the print of your dress with the Simples! Looks great


----------



## cfellis522

socalboo said:


> Just to work. Had to try out my new Frankies and a big thank you to *shoecrazy* for posting the Joseph's link to these!
> The name is Frankie on the box, I'm assuming it's because of the x stitches, lol!
> 
> Dress BCBG & Guess Cami (Both from the Camarillo Outlets & Under $20 total!)


 

Love the outfit!  I love the crinkle effect skirts and dresses!  

Caroline


----------



## cfellis522

lvpiggy said:


> here's the outfit i wore when we were scheduled to have our sf meetup - i still went shopping anyway with *bogeyjay*, check out pix in the "in action" thread! ^_^ v
> 
> *black python twistochat 120 with silver heel*
> black dress | GbyGuess
> white dress w/black print | had this since junior high, i believe i purchased it at the flea market?!?
> black crocodile shoulder bag w/ flower chain strap | bottega veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay took a pic for me @ nordie's, same outfit +:
> 
> black leather moto jacket | S.W.O.R.D.
> white shield sunglasses | Versace


 

LV,

You look great!  Wish I lived in the Bay area or another area that had more tPFers.  Not many around here in the DFW area taht I can tell.  Found a few though!  

Caroline


----------



## cfellis522

MKWMDA said:


> Ok so I was playing around and made up this outfit that I ended up wearing out for drinks that night. I was playing with my camera sending my DF pics of my outfits, and he said I should show y'all my outfit. Dont laugh ok?
> 
> Button down by Banana Republic
> Cami by Old Navy
> Shorts by White House Black Market
> Shoes by Christian Louboutin! Black Rolando


 
This is a great outfit!  I love theose shorts!  What season are they (recent??)???  Love your outfit!

Caroline


----------



## sara999

congratulations wantmore!!


----------



## wantmore

Thanks* KillerTofu* and *Sara *!!!**


----------



## lvpiggy

socalboo said:


> Just to work. Had to try out my new Frankies and a big thank you to *shoecrazy* for posting the Joseph's link to these!
> The name is Frankie on the box, I'm assuming it's because of the x stitches, lol!
> 
> Dress BCBG & Guess Cami (Both from the Camarillo Outlets & Under $20 total!)


'

omg fabulous!  i love it!  and you look so slender & willowy :okay:


----------



## lvpiggy

*Stinas, LavenderIce, lovely&amazing, karwood, betty*00, daisyduke947, danicky, DeeDeeDelovely, rdgldy, gemruby41, JetSetGo!, socalboo, fmd914, cfellis522, jjensen* - thanks to all for the most lovely compliments!  coming to this thread always cheers me up!  

*jjensen* &#8211; haha  actually, a waiter in a restaurant stopped me as I was leaving to ask me that once!


----------



## Stinas

wantmore said:


> I have been seriously sick, with all day morning sickness, for the last month and have been MIA. I am so behind on this thread and on tPF in general. Anyway, you all look AMAZING! Sorry for the generalization.


 awwwwwwwwwwww Congratsssssssss!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!  I love babies!!!


----------



## wantmore

Stinas said:


> awwwwwwwwwwww Congratsssssssss!!!!!!!!! Yay!!! I love babies!!!


Thank you!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

My first outfit post! Just going out shopping with my BF (who just came back in town for the summer...that's his stuff in the back!)

Tank: Forever 21
Pants: Banana Republic
Shoes: CL Som1


----------



## wantmore

Sorry it took so long, but I finally had a chance to write my individual commentaries....

*Kamilla* - Cute 4th of July outfit. I don't think it's corny at all to wear the red, white and blue.....maybe b/c I do that too .

*lovely&amazing* - You looked so Summery with that skirt on and it's perfect with your Joli! 

*fieryfashionist* - Very nice dress and your pink Chanel flap is TDF! LOL! You sound like me when I wear my White YoYos! I'm dreading about wearing my Beige YoYos. 

*gem *- 
1st outfit - you look so professional and you're wearing peep toes - woohoo!
2nd outfit - I love your blouse (and your shoes, of course).

*legaldiva* - 
1st and 4th outfits -Cute and casual. 
2nd outfit - I love the black and nude combo! 
3rd outfit - UGH! I still haven't used these shoes, LOL! You look great!
I guess you're back in the US? 

*socalboo* - 
ist outfit - So this is the salute-to-your-boyfriend-outfit? Very appropriate (and sexxxy). 
2nd outfit - I'm glad that the D'orsays fit you with footpetal's help. It looks good with your dress. I can't find anything anymore at the Camarillo Outlet. It seems like the stores' selections are dwindling.

*JetSet* - Work it, girl! Your outfit is perfect even for a date night. 

*Kamilla* - Your outfit is so nice and colorful.

*shoeaddict* - Gosh! Your DH would be a nice shopping buddy, LOL! Very fun outfit. Ooooh, and that Chanel's Rodeo Dr. Purple nail polish is soooo yummie!!! Most of all, I LOVE your E-ring!!! Is that asscher cut? 

*Stinas* - You really look good in tube tops/dreeses! No, you can't tell your dress is $15. It's all about how the person wears it. I'm notorious for wearing clothes a handful of times so I try not to buy expensive clothes unless they are classics.

*Island* - that's a very pretty dress!

*Zophie* - I don't think I've seen you in pink....it's a good color on you.

*morfoula* - I was gonna ask Stina to have you post your outfits here too instead of just shoes. Lovely outfit!

*Lavender* - 
1st outfit - Another combo of black and Nude....I love it!
2nd outfit - Cute dress! How was ad hoc?
3rd outfit - cute casual outfit, not to mention your pose. 

*Martha* - You're gorgeous and tall (so I officially hate you! J/K! LOL!). Those shorts are so cute! I thought it was a short skirt.

*lvpiggy* - I love your shoes and BV. Where's Jay's picture? 

*brigadeiro* - That's so cool that you have vintage clothes. Were are you (just curious b/c you're wearing winter clothes)?

*meluvs* - As I've said over and over again, I love the black and nude combo. Your lace dress is just gorgoeus with the Joli!

*rdgldy* - You look so cute!

*LaDoctora* - Nice outfit for an afternoon shopping. Have fun!

*I think I covered everyone! Keep it up ladies!*


----------



## lovely&amazing

*LaDoctor*, you look fab!


----------



## daisyduke947

Very cute, *LaDoctor*!!

*wantmore*, CONGRATS!!! Is this your first baby? Yay!!!!


----------



## wantmore

daisyduke947 said:


> *wantmore*, CONGRATS!!! Is this your first baby? Yay!!!!


Thanks! Yes and I'm petrified !


----------



## daisyduke947

wantmore said:


> Thanks! Yes and I'm petrified !



Aww! Do you have anyone helping you out? 
I'm sure you'll be a great mum.  Just sit back now and pop some chocolates.


----------



## gemruby41

*LaDoctora*-looking great!!

Congrats *wantmore*!! Just relax and enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## irishiris8

*wantmore-* Congratulations!!! I wish you all the best


----------



## xboobielicousx

wow wantmore!!! i didnt know you were preggers!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have two little ones...my DS is 4 and my DD is 15 months so I def know how you are feeling! with my DD i had HORRIBLE morning sickness ALL DAY...so i totally feel you !  it helped alot to buy those preggo candies that were sour...the good news is that it will end soon in your 2nd trimester...if you ever need to talk about pregnancy or babies, give me a shout..i LOVE to talk about pregnancies and babies  

congrats again!!


----------



## lvpiggy

wantmore said:


> *lvpiggy* - I love your shoes and BV. Where's Jay's picture?


 
Jay's is in the CLs in action thread that *Stinas* started!    i felt his was more of an "action" shot than an "outfit" one


----------



## pazt

with my python privatitas :

phillip lim dress
H kelly pochette


----------



## karwood

*Socal-  *You look lovely. Love the dress!
*rdgldy-  *Very Cute dress!!
*ladoctora-*  Great casual look
*lavender- *Great outfits. 


*Wantmore- *CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*pazt*-you look so glamorous!


----------



## intheevent

totally cute - ladoctor
always amazing - lvpiggy
very elegant - pazt
congrats - wantmore


----------



## daisyduke947

You look wonderful, *pazt*! Very elegant.


----------



## *Lo

AWWWW Wantmore CONGRATS on your pregnancy!!!!!!  You will be a great mom!


----------



## rdgldy

*wantmore*, congratulations!!!


----------



## dknigh21

Wantmore - Congrats!


----------



## danicky

*Pazt,* very pretty.


----------



## pazt

thank you! everyone looks lovely too, with killer shoes!


----------



## karwood

*Pazt-  LOVELY!!!!!*


----------



## xboobielicousx

Hi pazt! my old Hermes friend   You look BEAUTIFUL and your shoes look so hot!  how's the baby??!


----------



## meluvs2shop

so i learned i need a *LOT MORE* practice with watermarking my pictures! what a dud.

a casual dinner with my dh friday night:


----------



## legaldiva

*wantmore*--CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited for you!  I love kids, and I wish you a wealth of health during this pregnancy!

*LaDoctora*--do you have the giraffe VPs?  Love your posts and the avatar, especially!


----------



## daisyduke947

Cute outfit, *meluvs*!


----------



## gemruby41

*meluvs2shop*-love the outfit!


----------



## karwood

*meluvs- *Very cute outfit!!

Have tried to watermark with Photobucket? It is very easy to use.


----------



## LavenderIce

*ladoctora*--You make the Som1 look sharp!

*pzt*--fabulous!

*mel*--Gorgeous outfit!

*wantmore--*Congrats woman!  I kinda had suspicions when you mentioned not feeling well and you were MIA, I am glad to hear it is because of pregnancy and not anything else.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Awww, *Wantmore*~Congratulations!!!  How exciting!!!! 
*Meluvs2shop*~I love the red shoes and the leopard accent scarf around your waist.  That's something i would do.  Love it!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Meluvs2shop- love the outfit! The red shoes adds such a great pop of color!


----------



## juneping

wantmore said:


> I have been seriously sick, with all day morning sickness, for the last month and have been MIA. I am so behind on this thread and on tPF in general. Anyway, you all look AMAZING! Sorry for the generalization.


 
congrats!! i still remember the joke about pregnancy you mentioned in the ccc thread.


----------



## socalboo

Thanks *Caroline, lvpiggy, wantmore & karwood*!

*J* ~ I just can't say it enough, I'm so happy for you!

*LaDoctor* ~ Very nice!

*meluvs* ~ Such a cute outfit!


----------



## danicky

*Mel*, really cute.


----------



## BellaShoes

great touch with the leopard and the red CL's *meluvs*...

as for the watermarking..use the 'add text' feature on your photo edit source and choose clear/transparent background....


----------



## BellaShoes

pazT...fabulous outfit, love the pop of color your the CL's and bag!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*daisy, gemruby, mel, socalboo, magdalena, my purse addiction, danicky, lavender, karwood:* ty ladies for your kinds words/compliments!

*bella shoes & karwood:* i had a feeling there was something "easy" to use in photobucket. i did look but obviously not hard enough. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*wantmore:*
i know right now you may feel icky due to morning sickness but once this trimester is over bask in the joy of being pregnant. take care of yourself.


----------



## 8seventeen19

HELP!!! I can't make up my mind!!! Black or white 






to go with:


----------



## Stinas

*Wantmore*...Thanks for your nice comments!!  Ill post some outfit pics of Morfoula for you since she already left for Greece.

*LaDoctor* - I love the white pants!!  Very cute!
*Pazt* - Cute!  Love the Hermes...it makes the red soles pop more hehe
*Mel* - Im soo mad I missed out on those shoes!  They look soo cute on you!


----------



## Stinas

shoeaddictklw said:


> HELP!!! I can't make up my mind!!! Black or white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with:


 
hmmmm.....I love both, but black since you can wear it all year long.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks! I about had a mini melt down. I was SHOCKED that they still had it! I fell in love with this dress in fuchsia about 6 months ago but they sold out of that color and brought the basics back.


----------



## karwood

ITA with Stina. They are both gorgeous, but the black will carry through all seasons


----------



## 8seventeen19

K bought it! Will post in the outfit section! I can't believe my luck today!!


----------



## danicky

Me too, I like the black one better.


----------



## karwood

shoeaddictklw said:


> K bought it! Will post in the outfit section! I can't believe my luck today!!


 
YEEAAHH! Congrats! Can't wait see the pics.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Whoaaa that was the last black one... I realllly want the white one too..


----------



## Stinas

buy the white too if you can lol


----------



## jh4200

Great score shoeaddict!  It will look amazing with those fontanetes!


----------



## Stinas

This is for wantmore....




This is at the feb CL signing at Saks NYC


----------



## MKWMDA

My outfit for today! I am leaning against the door with my elbow, so it looks a little funny, but its much tighter/more "voluptuous" looking than the pic shows. I like it

Brown wrap cardigan from J. Crew
Nude cami from Old Navy
Khaki pencil skirt from Old Navy
Brown VPs by Louboutin!
And my steadfast chocolate guccissima large chain hobo


----------



## daisyduke947

LOVE your pictures, *Stinas*!!

You look fabulous, *MKW*!!


----------



## Kamilla850

MKWMDA - you look so beautiful!

This is my work outfit for today, I'm wearing a Ralph Lauren dress, a python Carlos Falchi bag and Pink Python Privatitas.


----------



## gemruby41

*MKWMDA*-love the outfit and they way your hair is up!! That's a sexy look.

*Kam*-pretty dress!! Love the pythons!!!

 the yellow top *Stinas*!!  I have a thing for yellow tops and dark jeans.


----------



## fmd914

patz - I would compliment your shoes but can't get past the great bag! Love both!

meluvs - what a cute outfit - totally me on a casual weekend when i make an effort!

Stinas - you are just the cutest. You and morfoula seem like you would be great fun to do anything with -even laundry!

martha - I keep holding out for a pair of brown patent VPs but everytime you post your leather pair I get weak!

kam - I love the way you always wear color. I always see the articles about wearing black is the only way to be chic in NY. I've always disagreed and you are proof that I'm right!

AND - wantmore - Congratulations! You will be wearing the best outfits of all the next few months!


----------



## karwood

*Stinas- *Great pics!!
*MK-*  Very lovely outfit
*Kamilla-  *Fabulous summery, flowy dress.


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies!  
Karwood - good memory!  I did decide to keep them, I got them on sale for a decent price so I figured that I would wear them a few times, and hopefully they would go grow on me, well they have and now I love them (although I do still feel that the strap is a bit too thick and dark for my legs).  

fmd - I tend to wear a lot of black and dark colors in the winter time because the weather is so miserable, but in the spring/summer, I wear a lot of color.


----------



## socalboo

*Stinas* ~ Your pics are always so cute!

*MK* ~ Beautiful and classy as always!

*kam* ~ You've got the whole goin' on there girl! Gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## rdgldy

I'm afraid I'll leave someone out, so to everyone I didn't get to-you all look great!!


----------



## socalboo

*shoeaddict* ~ Yay! I like the black one too! Can't wait to see the outfit pics!


----------



## jh4200

MK, you look so elegant and perfect for work!  
Kam, beautiful colors that are soo good for summer - you make me wish I was outside!
Stinas, you always look fantastic - and I'm so jealous of the heaps of CLs around you in those pics!


----------



## daisyduke947

*Kamilla*, you look wonderful! I love that all the colours in your dress and so similar to your shoes. Beautiful outfit!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Stinas- You've got to tell me where you got that blue/white top from.. it is TDF!!!! 

Martha- what is it with Tx girls and large ta tas?? I've got em too!!! 
I see BEAR!!!! You need to send me a picture of Reagans boyfriend!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Kam- Your Privatitas are GORGEOUS on!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I must be the odd woman who likes the white shoeaddict!  Where is that dress from?  Is it Laila Azur?

MK--you got the LC/Heid cross legged stand pose down.  Great outfit.

Kam--so glad to see all the colors you are wearing.


----------



## karwood

Kamilla850 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> Karwood - good memory! I did decide to keep them, I got them on sale for a decent price so I figured that I would wear them a few times, and hopefully they would go grow on me, well they have and now I love them (although I do still feel that the strap is a bit too thick and dark for my legs).


 
I  edited my post because I thought I had mistaken your Privatita for somebody's else. Well, I am glad you decided to keep them. They are fabulous shoes


----------



## Kamilla850

^^You were right.  I posted these pink python Privatitas in a thread recently and mentioned that I was probably going to return them because I didn't like the way they looked on me, but I decided to keep them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

LavenderIce said:


> I must be the odd woman who likes the white shoeaddict! Where is that dress from? Is it Laila Azur?


 
I normally don't wear white but that dress is just killer!! It's Thayer


----------



## LaDonna

*shoeaddict *that dress is too cute and love your new heels.  can't wait til you post pics.


----------



## LaDonna

*kamilla *love the privatitas.  your dresses are always cute.  how do the privatitas run btw?


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks LaDonna!  I sized up 1/2 a size, they are very comfortable shoes but my only complaint is that the straps give me horrible blisters.  I had to put a band aid on my heel today so that I wouldn't get another painful blister.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!

MK - Very pretty!!!
Kam - You always look awesome when you go shopping!!
FMD - Im doing laundry now, would you like to come help? lol
Shoe - The blue & white top is from Bebe.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*stinas-* great photos! i love the button down yellow shirt.
*kamilla- *i love the gorgeous print on your floral dress
*shoeaddict-* i love both dresses! the only thing that would keep me from the white one would be the fabric- is it very thin? i know you purchased the black already, but maybe get the white, too.  the white with the fontantes--OMG. total hotness.
*MK*- classic look. as a matter of fact i dressed like that for work the other day. i should post a pic.


----------



## meluvs2shop

i know some of you are not into lower heels especially when it comes to CL's but these are one of my fav's b/c of the color and their versatility for work. I think MK and I somehow channeled each other today:

work outfit:


----------



## daisyduke947

You look fabulous, *meluvs*! I love the splash of colour. Very cute!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Oh I love the Kikas Mel!!


----------



## socalboo

*Mel* ~ Your Kikas are so cute with your outfit! I love the splash of color!


----------



## jh4200

Cute, mel!  You and MK are twins today.


----------



## shopalot

Mel your outfit is so nice and I love the color of your Kikas!
Kamilla, it's a good thing that you kept those privatitas, they look amazing on you.


----------



## gemruby41

socalboo said:


> *Mel* ~ Your Kikas are so cute with your outfit! I love the splash of color!


Ditto!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Mel*, what color are your Kikas?? They look great with your neutrals!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*DD, gemruby, shopalot, jh4200, socalboo, shoeaddict & rdgldy:* TY ladies!! my kikas are coral. i almost purchased them in neutral/nude, too, but the color wasn't like the nude i am use to seeing when i think of CL. it looked dull to my eyes.


----------



## Missrocks

Kinda blurry pic, sorry! Rockin the leggings again- I need new bottoms!

Juicy couture terry smocked top
Red crocodile belt
Nordstrom leggings
LV Damier Azure Pouchette
CL Ivory Python JAWS


----------



## daisyduke947

So cute, *Missrocks*!! I love it!


----------



## jh4200

Adorable!  Those shoes look like they were made to be on your feet!


----------



## Stinas

MissRocks - Love it!!!
Mel - Great combo...sometimes its nice to wear a shorter heel.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Love it Miss Rocks!!! You looked FAB wherever you were going!


----------



## karwood

*Meluv:* very cute and those shoes give a perfect 'pop" of color.
*MissRocks: *Your look so adorably stylish!!!


----------



## Missrocks

*Meluv*~ Nice work outfit!
*Kamilla*~ Love those pythons- great outfit to show them off!
*Stinas~* Love the color combo- very stylish!

Thanks, Jh4200, Daisy, Karwood, Stinas, Shoeaddict, for the nice compliments!


----------



## LavenderIce

mel--your coral kikas give a great pop of color to the neutrals of your outfit!

missrocks--you are a dollface!  Seriously.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Pics that are way past due for posting, sorry:shame:, and from doing this post, I realize I also have a major Bebe obsession



Bebe top, Bebe jeans, Pink Suede Fontanettes(I never spell that right)


Bebe top, Bebe jeans, Orange Velvet Grafitti Pigalle 120's


Random shirt, Bebe jeans, Blue and White Seersuckers


Bebe Shirt, Bebe jeans, and Black/w Burgandy tip No Prives( I think, to lazy to go and look).


----------



## Stinas

^^You look greattt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxlover

Great outfit Missrocks!

AllHailtheQueen, great pictures!


----------



## luxlover

shoeaddictklw said:


> HELP!!! I can't make up my mind!!! Black or white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go with:



White

Let's be honest, I'm sure you have a lot of black dresses in your closet...


----------



## jh4200

Allhailthequeen, great pics!  I especially love the seersuckers - been craving them myself, but yours are the first modeling pics I've seen.


----------



## daisyduke947

*AllHailtheQueen*, you look great! Your outfits are so fun. Thank you for posting all of them!


----------



## gemruby41

*Missrocks*-great outfit!!

*AllHailtheQueen*-love all your tops and CL's of course!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*allHailtheQueen:* love all the rich bold colors in your wardrobe

*missrocks:* adorable! your JAWS are so drool worthy. and thanks for the compliment.

*stinas, lavender, karwood:* ty LADIES!


----------



## Missrocks

*Lavender~* You are too sweet with the compliments!:shame:
And thanks, *Luxlover, Gemruby, and Mel*

*AllHailTheQueen*~ Great collection of outfits..and CL's!


----------



## rdgldy

*All Hail, Miss Rocks, *love all the different looks and the variety of shoes.


----------



## xboobielicousx

everyone looks beautiful!  we have such a stylish group here


----------



## Kamilla850

Allhail - I love that your outfits are so colorful! 
MissRocks - the jaws are my favorite CL style of all time, especially in the beige/black patent version. 

This is me today, snapped at Crate & Barrel (once again, trying to be discreet), I'm wearing a Zara top, Dolce & Gabbana cropped denim jacket, Theory shorts, and Green Catwoman which I have to walk super slooow in.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^ too cute!!


----------



## danicky

Wow, ladies, you all look great. What a stylish group we have here!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Cute, *Kamilla*!! I looove your top. It's so pretty. I'm dying to know what's in your Bergdorf bag too!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies!  
Daisyduke - that top is from Zara, I picked it up about a week ago from the Zara sale for $20! It's cute but looks very wrinkly in the photo, I don't think that it's as messy looking IRL.  Nothing interesting in the BG bag, just some face creme BORING.  But I did stop by the shoe department, lots of cute new CLs available.


----------



## shoecrazy

Love your outfit Kamilla those catwomans are gorgeous on you!

Do tell - what was of note in the BG shoe department?


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you Shoecrazy!
The new styles they have so far:
Cotton Club in both gold and silver
Alta Dama in white/grey whipsnake and brown/black whipsnake

There was actually a shoe that really caught my eye but it wasn't CL, it was a metallic blue platform pump by Marni.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks, *Kamilla*! I love face creme -- not boring! LOL.


----------



## ShoeLover

You all look great ladies!!!

Gariba Ankle boots


----------



## daisyduke947

I love the splash of red, *ShoeLover*! Cute outfit!


----------



## gemruby41

*Kam*-you dress so stylish to go shopping!!

*ShoeLover*-cute outfit!! Of course I was staring at your B-bag.


----------



## shopalot

missrocks - you look fabulous!

allhailthequeen - all of your outfits look great!  You know how to rock bebe as well as CL!

Kamilla - stunning as always!  I love how your catwoman color matches your Zara top!

shoelover - love the red dress as well as your B-bag.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*shoelover:* are you suppressing a burp? 
LOVE the bbagg and the color goes great with the rest of your outfit! me likey.


----------



## jh4200

kam, you are so amazing with color!  it's always a surprise to see what you're wearing, because i'm so boring with all my neutral CLs!  i wish i could be more like you!!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you everyone!  You guys are bringing a big old smile to my face with your nice comments.  
jh - Thanks!  I decided a long time ago that if I was going to buy an expensive pair of shoes, that they should have some pop and not just be 'another pair of ordinary black shoes'.  Once you get a pair of bright CLs in a fun color (purple is my favorite right now), you'll never want another neutral again.  And surprisingly bright shoes are actually very easy to wear, as long as your skirt/pants/bottoms are a neutral then you can basically wear a pop color pair of shoes and top.


----------



## jh4200

Thanks for the tips, kam!  I do have one pair of burgundy, which is practically a neutral, but I pre-ordered the blue armadillos and probably going to get a pair of the purple suede new simples from NM when they come out - assuming it's a pretty shade of purple, which I'm sure it will be.  So I'm on my way!!!  More color here I come!


----------



## IslandSpice

*Kamilla* love the pop of green!
*ShoeLover* those boots are hot!


----------



## xboobielicousx

kam - i love your pop of color!! that top is so pretty and at such a deal...


----------



## Stinas

Kam - Stunning as always!  
Shoe - Cute!!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Thank you *luxlover,jh4200,daisyduke947,gemruby41,rdgldy, and shopalot* for all of your wonderful comments. This forum always makes me smile because of all the kind words and compliments that get passed around. *Stinas* you are definately one hot mama, *meluvs2shop* you have wonderful style,*missrocks *I would give anything for those jaws of yours they are TDF,*kamilla850* you are so hot and I love your Catwoman's that color is awesome,*MKWMDA* I love all of the neutrals.


----------



## socalboo

*Missrocks* ~ You are so adorable! I love your outfit & your style! The Jaws are gorgeous!

*AllHail* ~ Fun outfits and awesome shoes to go with! You look great!

*Kam* ~ I just adore how well you rock the color girl! Nice style! Your D&G top is tdf!

*ShoeLover* ~ Red & Black is a gorgeous combo! Very nice!


----------



## panrixx

Some people have no class and definitely no fashion sense.............

That bloke's tie is SO yesterday!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Omg....hilarious!! 

...that tie is _terrible_...


----------



## IslandSpice

panrixx said:


> Some people have no class and definitely no fashion sense.............
> 
> That bloke's tie is SO yesterday!


----------



## sara999

Kamilla850 said:


> Thank you everyone! You guys are bringing a big old smile to my face with your nice comments.
> jh - Thanks! I decided a long time ago that if I was going to buy an expensive pair of shoes, that they should have some pop and not just be 'another pair of ordinary black shoes'. Once you get a pair of bright CLs in a fun color (purple is my favorite right now), you'll never want another neutral again. And surprisingly bright shoes are actually very easy to wear, as long as your skirt/pants/bottoms are a neutral then you can basically wear a pop color pair of shoes and top.


ITA kam! i want fun shoes (although i made an exception for black kid pigalles!), i am trying hard to save up for the python fontanete, just light and fun and gorgeous! (ps you always look amazing!!!)


----------



## jh4200

panrixx said:


> Some people have no class and definitely no fashion sense.............
> 
> That bloke's tie is SO yesterday!


 
Well of course he can't pick out a good tie.  He's too busy staring down her "dress."


----------



## MKWMDA

Kam, I REALLY want those Catwoman's. And the nude ones as well. Those are so incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks *shopalot, AllHailtheQueen*, and *socal*, for the lovely compliments!
*Kamilla*~ LOVE those green catwomans!
*Shoelover*~ Cute outfit!


----------



## cjy

panrixx said:


> Some people have no class and definitely no fashion sense.............
> 
> That bloke's tie is SO yesterday!


 Dear LORD!!!! Yeah, the tie was the first thing I noticed, too!!!


----------



## rdgldy

panrixx said:


> Some people have no class and definitely no fashion sense.............
> 
> That bloke's tie is SO yesterday!





OMG!!!!!!!!!    Has she ever heard of a bra????


----------



## cjy

rdgldy said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!! Has she ever heard of a bra????


Or perhaps, a boob reduction? Or even, a dress that fits???? Could you imagine what Stacy and ******* from What Not To Wear woul say to her???  If there is ever a day you should look classy, I would say your wedding day. Geez, those puppies want out of that dress BAD!


----------



## archygirl

Kamilla850 said:


> Allhail - I love that your outfits are so colorful!
> MissRocks - the jaws are my favorite CL style of all time, especially in the beige/black patent version.
> 
> This is me today, snapped at Crate & Barrel (once again, trying to be discreet), I'm wearing a Zara top, Dolce & Gabbana cropped denim jacket, Theory shorts, and Green Catwoman which I have to walk super slooow in.




LOVE your outfit!!! especially your shoes!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Kamilla, Allhailthequeen*, *Shoelover *& *MissRocks* You look fab!!!!


----------



## Zophie

This is my outfit from today.  Unfortunately my Blackberry takes the crappiest pics, worst than my last phone.  And even though the pics are always blurry they are too big to upload without shrinking them.  

Anne Klein suit, LV Pomme Rosewood w/Pomme heart, CL LaDonna mary jane.  

An interesting coincidence is I worked with a woman named LaDonna today!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *Zophie*! I love your suits. You always look fabulous!


----------



## surlygirl

You look so chic, Zophie!


----------



## gemruby41

*Zophie*-you have great suits! Love the LV & CL's!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

i love your whole look zophie! so professional and chic!


----------



## jh4200

Great look Zophie!  So elegant!


----------



## IslandSpice

Really cute Zophie!


----------



## cjy

Zophie you totally look fab! Love the suit. The punch of color from the bag is cool.


----------



## meluvs2shop

very classy *zophie!*


----------



## rdgldy

Love the whole look and your LV bag is great!!


----------



## cfellis522

You look great Zophie!


----------



## socalboo

lovely&amazing said:


> Omg....hilarious!!
> 
> ...that tie is _terrible_...



    Yikes!!!


----------



## socalboo

*Zophie* ~ You always look so classy and beautiful!


----------



## shopalot

Zophie - excellent outfit, I love that suit on you!


----------



## karwood

*Kamilla, Zophie,Shoelover- YOU ALL LOOK FABULOUS!!!*

*Panrixx- WOW!!! Needless to say, I am sure ALL eyes were on the bride!*


----------



## lvpiggy

hello hello! 

aiyo, i feel so deprived of tpf time, i've for some reason been COMPLETELY buried under work recently! did manage to sneak into the bathroom to take a pic of my outfit tho (all the while *praying someone wouldn't come in and be like  ermmmmm what are you doing??)


----------



## jh4200

lvpiggy, those shoes are amazing!  way to make time for your CLs!


----------



## 8seventeen19

LV- Love them, and I had no idea your hair was that long!!


----------



## gemruby41

lvpiggy-you always rock!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

OOOOOOH *Lvpiggy* are thoes you gorgeous *greasepaints?*


----------



## shopalot

LVPiggy you look amazing, great shot!


----------



## Butterfly*

I seriously need to check this thread more often.....

*
LV* - My new nick for you... 'Rapunzel' or, 'Rap' for short. 

*Ms. Kam* *Kam* - Sexy Mama!

*Zophie* - Nice!


----------



## daisyduke947

Goooorgeous, *lvpiggy*! I love your skirt!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Just in from my mini vaca....you gals look lovely as ever


----------



## purplekicks

This needed to be bumped up.  SUPER gorgeous Catwoman *Kamilla580*!!


----------



## daisyduke947

This was from last week at a dinner party. My mirror is dirty, sorry, not my sleeve. 
*top:* yellow & white layered Vince tee
*bottom:* Citizens of Humanity "Kelly" in Dark Pacific
with black Mallorca









This outfit was what I wore today.
*top:* I believe it's by "Apt 9", some Kohl's brand, but it was an amazing find. It's really pretty and well made.
*bottom:* Blue Cult denim trouser skirt
with black Mallorca


----------



## more_CHOOS

Daisy~love your outfit...so cute!!  Those Mallorcas look great on you.  I passed up on a pair a few months ago when they were on sale for only $115 at the NM Last Call, now I'm so regretting it!!!


----------



## karwood

*LV-  *Fabulous!! 
*Daisy- *Very cute!


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks, *more_CHOOS*!! They have a few pairs on eBay for some really good prices. What is your US size? I can find you a pair if you want. 

*karwood*, thank youuuu!! 

God, my legs look so bad.


----------



## more_CHOOS

Thanks Daisy, I'm a 35.  The ones on Ebay are either black and not my size or my size but not black, so if you see one please let me know as I would really want one in black.  Thank you!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL well the cheapest I ever saw them for was about 140. These are 180, but they are the only pair in your size:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I ended up sizing down in them, so I have no idea if they would fit you. They run larger than US sizing despite what the listing says. I'm a US 6.5 and I went with a 36.


----------



## Stinas

Brian - LOL
Zophie - You always look soo great!
LV - Nice pose!
Daisy - Very cute!!!


----------



## jh4200

Daisy, you look so cute!  And your legs do not look bad, they look great!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Daisy*, You are beyond lovely!
*LV*, gorgeous as always!
*Zophie*, Always so Chic!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I surprised DH with a birthday party at a great restaurant with our friends (and a pair of new friends on my feet...)


----------



## jh4200

Lovely&amazing, those look great on you!  I bet the DH was just as happy with how hot you looked as he was with his surprise party!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*DD:* you look so cute! i love your first pair of CL's. 

*lovely&amazing:* very elegant, yet sexsay! me luv!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*lovely&amazing*- you look absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## shopalot

DaisyDuke - I love those!  I may have to go on an ebay search!

lovely&amazing - you look amazing!  I hope you and your DH had am amazing evening!


----------



## LavenderIce

catching up once again, my apologies if I miss anyone.

allhail--you make a great case for the bebe tops.  I just might have to go and find some for myself, and as usual your outfits rock!

kamilla--I'm loving all of your colors this season!  I am so jealous that the catwomans fit your feet well, I tried them and they just would not work.

lovely&amazing--your pencil dress and CLs are smokin' hot.

lvpiggy--don't stay away from tpf too long, I miss your CLs.

daisy--your ability to pair your espadrilles with so many outfits is amazing!  

zophie--Your ladonnas look awesome with your pantsuit.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thank you, *Stinas*!

*jh4200*, thanks!! LOL I still think they look bad. I should bend my knee or something to make it a bit sexier. I have wobbly knees.

Thank you, *meluvs2shop*! They are so comfy. 

*shopalot*, thank you!! There are quite a few pairs right now on eBay in great colours. 

Thanks, *LavenderIce*!

*lovely&amazing*, thank you!! You look GREAT too! I love your...Decollete, I believe. You look very hot.


----------



## gemruby41

daisy-love the outfits!!

lovely-sexy outfit!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks, *gemruby*!!

Here's my outfit I'm wearing today. 
*top:* black James Perse twisted hem tee, underneath it is a black ribbed Intimissimi tank top
*bottom:* white Abercrombie & Fitch denim mini skirt
with black Mallorca


----------



## jh4200

Daisy, you're making me want a pair of those!


----------



## gemruby41

*Daisy* you are working those Mallorca's!


----------



## meluvs2shop

jh4200 said:


> Daisy, you're making me want a pair of those!



me toooo!


----------



## daisyduke947

Mwa ha ha ha!! My brain washing is WORKING!

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## danicky

Ladies, you all look lovely!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Going to dinner tonight with my BF

Jacket-from Chadwicks catalog
Top-Macy's
Jeans-Banana Republic
Bag-Kooba
Shoes-python NP's 70mm


----------



## jh4200

I love your NPs, Gem!  I just got the VPs in the beige python, and they have my craving a pair of roccia python now, probably in the NP, so I'm really excited to see yours.  They look so classy with the Kooba bag!  Great look.


----------



## daisyduke947

You look awesome, *gemruby*! I love your python!


----------



## LavenderIce

gem, you absolutely slay me with your style!  Love the kooba clutch and of course, the python NPs.


----------



## luxlover

the pythong VP's are super sexy! great buy


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Gem*, you always look so classy!


----------



## xboobielicousx

LV - love the pic! your hair is so long and pretty 

L&A-you look smokin hoT!!! DH is a lucky lucky guy

gemruby - love the NP pythons...they look great with your jeans and jacket!


----------



## Zophie

more_CHOOS said:


> Thanks Daisy, I'm a 35. The ones on Ebay are either black and not my size or my size but not black, so if you see one please let me know as I would really want one in black. Thank you!!!


 

ahhh, I'm looking for the same exact ones!  I'm on a ban though so I won't fight you if any pop up on ebay, but if two happen to, well, might have to break the ban.  

they look so cute on you *daisy* with every outfit you've posted.


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> hello hello!
> 
> aiyo, i feel so deprived of tpf time, i've for some reason been COMPLETELY buried under work recently! did manage to sneak into the bathroom to take a pic of my outfit tho (all the while *praying someone wouldn't come in and be like  ermmmmm what are you doing??)


 

hehehe, I do the same thing whenever I see a mirror, and I haven't been busted yet.  But I did have a close call when two men came into an elevator like 3 seconds after I snapped a pic of my shoes.  You look beautiful!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Zophie said:


> ahhh, I'm looking for the same exact ones! I'm on a ban though so I won't fight you if any pop up on ebay, but if two happen to, well, might have to break the ban.
> 
> they look so cute on you *daisy* with every outfit you've posted.


 
we might have to battle it out Zophie hehe j/k.  I didn't know you were a 35?  I had a chance to buy them a few months ago at the NM last call when they were only $115.  I passed up on them and bought them for my friend instead!  So regretting it now...Daisy looks so cute in them...


----------



## daisyduke947

*Zophie*, there's still a red pair on eBay! I posted a link on the previous page. They aren't black, but they are still really cute. They are about 170 or 180 for either the bid or buy it now. I'll check. I'll keep a lookout for more 35s though, because I HAVE seen fake Mallorcas. 

Aww, thanks, *Zophie*!

LOL, thanks, *more_CHOOS*!


----------



## daisyduke947

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-L...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

That's the red pair, *Zophie*.


----------



## 8seventeen19

That red pair is really cute!!! I love all your looks with them daisy! How did you say they fit?


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks, *shoeaddict*! I had never tried on Louboutins before I purchased this pair. Since they only have whole sizes (no half), I went with a 37. They actually fit alright, but my heel would slip out very easily, so I kept them and went to Barneys a week or two later and tried on a 36. The fit of the 36 wasn't that much different, except maybe a few millimeters less space, and my heel didn't slide out as much. The Mary Jane strap is really helpful. I'd say the 36 fits like a US 6.5 fits me. I think, in comparison to US sizing, the Mallorca runs large.


----------



## lolitablue

I went out to the Blue Martini with my hubby. He took me out so I could wear my new NP Tiger Patent. He wore the shirt to match my shoes and I got stares and even a server commentedon "how fabulous my shoes were". Here we are, having a blast! I drank a blue martini and a very dirty one after that one.


----------



## danicky

*Gem,* you look great. Love the python's.

*Lolita *you and your hubby look great. I bet you had a great time!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

GORGEOUS Lolita!!! I cannot WAIT to be in a city again where I can drink martini's and wear my fabulous Loubies out!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks jh4200, daisy, Lav, lux, MPA, xboobie, & danicky!!!

*lolitablue*-you look very beautiful!!


----------



## jh4200

Lolita, such a cute picture of you and your DH!  But I really love the one with you drinking the martini - it's smoldering!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you *Jh4200*, *Meluvs*, *MPA*, *Danicky*, *Shopalot*, *Lavender*, *Daisy* and *Gem*!

We had tons of fun for his birthday. DH said "you know, those are _verrry _sexy shoes" HA!

*Daisy*, they are my first pair of Clichy's and I love your outfits!
*Gem*, YOU look incredible!!
*Lolita*, You look beautiful and what a sweet hubby to celebrate you and your new beloved shoes!!


----------



## shopalot

*Gem* - you look fabulous in your pythons and with your Kooba clutch!

*Lolita* - your NP Tigers look amazing on you!  I'm jealous!  I need a good stiff martini


----------



## surlygirl

As usual, all of you ladies are looking absolutely fantastic!

*lovely* - love the clichys! you look so chic!
*lolita* - the tiger NPs look amazing! you and hubby look so stylish out on the town! and thanks to you, I've convinced myself that I need a pair of those shoes!
*gem* - you are always so stylish! great outfit!


----------



## LavenderIce

lolita--you and DH look fabulous!  That's the way to wear CLs!


----------



## Raffaluv

Kamilla850 said:


> MKWMDA - you look so beautiful!
> 
> This is my work outfit for today, I'm wearing a Ralph Lauren dress, a python Carlos Falchi bag and Pink Python Privatitas.


 

OMG Kamilla850 - I LOVE your outfit!!!  How do the Privatitas run?  I'm a 39.5 in NP & am debating getting Privatitas but can only find them in a 40 - think I could make them work?!  I love the colors & the python is TDF!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Raffaluv said:


> OMG Kamilla850 - I LOVE your outfit!!! How do the Privatitas run? I'm a 39.5 in NP & am debating getting Privatitas but can only find them in a 40 - think I could make them work?! I love the colors & the python is TDF!!!


 
I found the privatitas to be big.  I could not make them work in my NP size.  Others might have had luck though...


----------



## Chins4

LavenderIce said:


> I found the privatitas to be big. I could not make them work in my NP size. Others might have had luck though...


 
By CL standards ITA - I got mine (patent) TTS and I think I could have got away with half a size down if necessary


----------



## daisyduke947

*lolitablue*, you look fantastic! Your NPs look great on you. Very hot!

Thank you, *lovely&amazing*!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you guys! It was a lot of fun!!  And *Surlygirl: *you do need those shoes.  Yes, you do...yes, you do.

I purchased another outfit for these pair.  Maybe one of those days where I feel adventurous and decide to wear them for work.


----------



## karwood

*Lolita- *Fabulous!!!
*Lovely&Amazing- *You are totally smokin in that HOT outfit!!!!!
*Gem- *Gorgeous outfit!
*Daisy- *Cute, fun and summery!


----------



## daisyduke947

Thanks, *karwood*! LOL I rarely wear skirts, it's like Halley's Comet. You see the skirt on once, and then you won't for another 76 years...


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you, *Surly* & *Karwood*!


----------



## Kamilla850

Raffaluv said:


> OMG Kamilla850 - I LOVE your outfit!!!  How do the Privatitas run?  I'm a 39.5 in NP & am debating getting Privatitas but can only find them in a 40 - think I could make them work?!  I love the colors & the python is TDF!!!



Thanks Raffaluv!  As others have mentioned, the privatitas run fairly TTS, but I went up 1/2 a size.  I think that the size 40 will be perfect for you, I say go for it.  

Thank you to everyone for your lovely comments.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*lolita:* you look HOT & the shoes are amazing! i love date nights with my hubby! :shame:
*gem:* that is totally something i would rock! classic.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks shopalot, surlygirl, karwood, & mel for your kind words!!


----------



## KillerTofu

daisyduke947 said:


> Thanks, *karwood*! LOL I rarely wear skirts, *it's like Halley's Comet. You see the skirt on once, and then you won't for another 76 years...*


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I went out of town for a week and wow! So many new looks! Everyone looks fantastico!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*lolita*,beautiful pic


----------



## sara999

you ladies are all so gorgeous!!!


----------



## socalboo

*lv* ~ You look beautiful just like you always do! Pretty shoes! I love your skirt too, so fun!

*C* ~ You are so cute and tall girl! I love your CoHs and your Vince tee, stylish and casual, very nice! I also really like your Kohl's top! My grandma recently pointed out a top like that and asked me when I was going to start wearing tops like that! B&W outfit is adorable! Your Malloricas are too cute!

*lovely* ~ You are super hot! Jaw dropping gorgeous!

*gem* ~ You always look so well put together and fabulous! I love your clutch!

*lolita* ~ Very pretty! You guys look awesome! How cute of DH to match his shirt to your shoes!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOL HI DARLING!!!!IMISSYOU!!!
And no, I'm not tall! I'm 5'5''. That's not very tall. I'd love to be 5'7'' or 5'8'' though.  Thank you, *socalboo*!!


----------



## canismajor

Love the green...  And it goes great with the outfit, *Kam*! 


Kamilla850 said:


> Allhail - I love that your outfits are so colorful!
> MissRocks - the jaws are my favorite CL style of all time, especially in the beige/black patent version.
> 
> This is me today, snapped at Crate & Barrel (once again, trying to be discreet), I'm wearing a Zara top, Dolce & Gabbana cropped denim jacket, Theory shorts, and Green Catwoman which I have to walk super slooow in.


----------



## canismajor

*Zophie* looking sharp, as usual! 


Zophie said:


> This is my outfit from today.  Unfortunately my Blackberry takes the crappiest pics, worst than my last phone.  And even though the pics are always blurry they are too big to upload without shrinking them.
> 
> Anne Klein suit, LV Pomme Rosewood w/Pomme heart, CL LaDonna mary jane.
> 
> An interesting coincidence is I worked with a woman named LaDonna today!


----------



## canismajor

Great outfit to accentuate the Jaws... 


Missrocks said:


> Kinda blurry pic, sorry! Rockin the leggings again- I need new bottoms!
> 
> Juicy couture terry smocked top
> Red crocodile belt
> Nordstrom leggings
> LV Damier Azure Pouchette
> CL Ivory Python JAWS


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you,* Socal*!  flattery will get you _everywhere_ with me...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, so many fabulous outfits!!  

*daisy*, you look so cute in your outfits... those Mallorcas complement what you're wearing perfectly!  By the way, I will PM you back! 

*gemruby41* - You look so polished!  I love corally orange paired with brown/camel etc, and the color palette compliments your skintone so fabulously!  Love it and the CL's! 

*lolitablue *- You look soo pretty!!   Your and your DH are one damn good looking couple!   I love the coordination haha... and those are some hot CL's you're rockin'!


----------



## fieryfashionist

So technically this is cheating haha, because I took this pic for a thread about my new bag, but in my defense, I did wear my violet greasepaint decollete zeppas!


----------



## snf8

^^ gorgeous bag!! and of course looove the shoes


----------



## daisyduke947

*fiery*, LOL!! I thought you were so overwhelmed that you just couldn't answer. Hahahaha! Take your time. Thank you, too!!!
I absolutely looove your outfit. You look fabulous! The purple and that pewter of the Chanel really look great together. And the light pink is perfect! Beautiful, beautiful outfit!


----------



## gemruby41

*fieryfashionist*- I love entire look!! You look fantastic.


----------



## Lyra

SO many great outfits!!! I am new to this thread, but here are some of my CL outfits!

DvF dress and Decolletes





Anna Sui dress and CL Couvreli




H&M dress and Helmuths




Alberta Ferretti dress, peony fascinator and Tiger Decolletes




H&M dress and Helmoons


----------



## socalboo

*daisy* ~ Miss you too, sweet girl! 5'5", huh? You look taller, must be those long legs girlie!

*fiery* ~ I adore your gorgeous Chanel bag and how beautifully it goes with those hot shoes! Violet Greaspaint Decozeps...

*Lyra* ~ Wow! Beautiful dresses and so perfectly paired with gorgeous shoes! I really love the red polka dot H&M with your Helmuts!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Lyra*, you look amazing, I love your style!


----------



## LavenderIce

fiery--love Chanels and CLs together!  You look great!

lyra--beautiful outfits!  You have fabulous style.  I cannot believe those dresses are H&M!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*FF:* casual, yet cool, i love it. gorgeous chanel, btw!

*lyra:* i love your dresses! very feminine ...


----------



## cjy

Lyra said:


> SO many great outfits!!! I am new to this thread, but here are some of my CL outfits!
> 
> DvF dress and Decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui dress and CL Couvreli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress and Helmuths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alberta Ferretti dress, peony fascinator and Tiger Decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress and Helmoons


 Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*Lyra*, you look great! I really love that first Diane von Furstenberg dress on you. 

LOL, *socalboo*.


----------



## gemruby41

*Lyra*-your dresses are so pretty!!!


----------



## Lyra

Thanks a lot for the sweet comments everybody!


----------



## legaldiva

_*Lyra*_--welcome!  You're a woman of my own heart with the H&M w/ CLs!  You look awesome!


----------



## legaldiva

_*Missrocks*_--you are a cute thang!


----------



## legaldiva

_*Lolitablue*_--my BF and I loved the CL date your DH took you on!  And those shoes are FI-YAH!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *snf8*! 

Aww, thanks *daisy*!! :shame:   Haha, and I finally got back to you, yay!

*gemruby41* - Aww, thank you!  I always love your looks, so that's a big compliment from you! 

*Lyra *- What fabulous looks!!   I'm a big fan of feminine dresses (definitely the incurable girly girl in me)!! 

Aww, thanks *socalboo* and *LavenderIce* (both of you ladies always look amazing)!


----------



## sharbear508

fieryfashionist said:


> So technically this is cheating haha, because I took this pic for a thread about my new bag, but in my defense, I did wear my violet greasepaint decollete zeppas!


 
OMG Minal - I loooooooooove your violet CL's!!! Soooo pretty - as you know, I do love all things purple...  And of course love your reissue as well! Hope you're doing well sweetie!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi *Shar*!!   Aww, thank you so much!!    Ohhh, me too... pink is my favorite color, but I adore purple (and anything sparkly haha).   I got your PM... and I love you for it!   I'll write soon... I *may* be seeing him next week to talk, but I don't know... life hasn't been so great for the past few months (to say the least), but what can you do I guess, besides try to live it, right?


----------



## danicky

*Fiery*, you look adorable. Love the outfit, and the Reissue. 

*Lyra,* very chic outfits.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks fiery!

I was indecisive on Saturday.  My day outfit was khaki cropped cargos and a brown tank.  I couldn't decide on the tortoise VPs or brown patent Decollettes. Since it was hot and my feet were swollen, I ended up in brown flipflops.  I was disappointed with myself for not wearing one of my CLs.












I was indecisive that night as well.  My outfit was a Michael Stars dress with belt that I was planning on wearing with my nude Yoyos, but I ended up wearing my nude NPs instead.  Oh, and since I was having Mexican I decided to remove the belt, so that the belly had room for expansion.  











This outing was my manager's surprise farewell party, I wore a Robert Rodriguez dress and grey python Pigalles:


----------



## danicky

*Lav,* love your outfits. You have great taste!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*Lavender*, you look awesome! I love the outfits with the beige capri pants. You look so stylish! I also adore your farewell party outfit.


----------



## gemruby41

*Lav*-you put together great outfits.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks danicky, daisy and gem!  Looking at these pics, I have to give credit to the CLs.  They surely MAKE an outfit, don't they?

I'm LOL at myself because I took the first MS dress/nude yoyo pic last month and my bath towels in the background don't match the ones I took on Saturday.


----------



## cjy

Lav!!! You look great!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Lavenderice, I love the outfits! I always end up taking off my belts too. I love the look of a cinched waist but I feel like I don't have the tiny waist for it. you look great both ways!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks cjy and neverenough.  If I kept the belt on, I would have been bloated.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love Robert Rodriguez Lav!! Cute outfits!


----------



## Lyra

Thanks again for the compliments!
Lavenderice - your outfits are great!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks krystal and lyra!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lav, ur hot.


----------



## cjy

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks cjy and neverenough. If I kept the belt on, I would have been bloated.


 I liked it both ways of course but I think the belt off was my fav. I love that style!


----------



## jh4200

So many cute outfits everyone! 

fiery, what a beautiful purple color!

Lyra - so many great things, i don't know where to start!  i love the polka dots with your helmuts!

and Lav - love them all!  those pigalles are tdf!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lyra, Lav-*beautiful dresses.  You both look great.
Lav-I totally hear you on the flip flops!


----------



## Zophie

*Lyra*, I love all your outfits, especially that first one.


----------



## lolitablue

fieryfashionist said:


> So technically this is cheating haha, because I took this pic for a thread about my new bag, but in my defense, I did wear my violet greasepaint decollete zeppas!



Thank you for your comments.  We did have a great time, that night and I fell like royalty.

I love that combination that you got there!! Also, love the elephants on the background!!!  Everybody here is so purty!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Lav*, you look divine!


----------



## intheevent

well done Lav


----------



## xboobielicousx

lav - you look great in all your outfits! i espiecially loved the farewell party outfit...and i def would have taken off the belt too


----------



## Edrine

lav-gorgeous as always!


----------



## shopalot

*Fiery* - You look great!  Your re-issue is TDF!!!!   Thanks for all the info regarding color choices!  I need to get off of this forum and head on down to my Chanel boutique!!!

*Lyra* - You look amazing in all of your dresses!

*Lavender* - You look great!  I do especially like your last outfit!


----------



## socalboo

*Lav* ~ You look beautiful in all of your outfits! I love your Python Pigalles!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you oo_let_me_see, jh4200, rdgldy, lovely&amazing, intheevent, xboobie, Edrine, shopalot and socalboo!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks *danicky*! 

* Lavender* - I love your outfits, especially the dresses!   You look fab! 
*
jh4200* - Thank you! 

*lolitablue* - Aww, that's great!  Haha, the elephants just kind of sit there on a table we have near the entrance... they are cute! 

*shopalot* - Aww, thank you!  No problem!   Haha, you should... and it could be dangerous!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

*FieryFashionist-*I love your entire look, you look so put together.
*Lyra-*I love your DVF dress, all of your outfits are gorgeous, your style kinds of reminds me of Dita.
*LavenderIce-*Your casual look is awesome, as are the rest of your outfits.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Me @ work today... Just for K!!! LOL
T-Bags top
No idea on the pants.. I have like 100 pair of black pants!
Shoes- Fuchsia Fontanete's


----------



## 8seventeen19

WHOA my boobs make my belly look huge!!


----------



## ShiShi

This thread is so inspirational!  I don't have CLs yet (I gotta save, I am a teacher after all lol), but besides the shoes this thread has given me ideas on how to put things together and how to look polished.  I really need help in this department.  I'm 27 and I feel like I still dress like a teenager.  I'm trying to figure how to incorporate the bright colors I love, but still look my age.  Ya know?  Anyway this thread has helped A LOT!!  


Thanks!! 

Oh, and every single lady on this thread looks fabulous!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Krystal~ love the Fuschia Fontanettes!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## danicky

*Shoeaddict,* very cute. Love the Fontenettes.


----------



## socalboo

*shoeaddict* ~ Hey K! You look so cute! Your Fontanettes look fab on you! Love your top!


----------



## gemruby41

*shoeaddict*-you look great!! Love the top!


----------



## Lyra

shoeaddictklw, love those shoes!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*lav:* i love your dresses especially the michael stars one and the robery rodriguez and the...hehe

*shoeaddict: * the fontantes compliment your ensemble!


----------



## lovely&amazing

_There's_ my Girl! You look beautiful *K*! I loooooove T-Bags and the top looks amazing with your fab new CL's!! 



shoeaddictklw said:


> Me @ work today... Just for K!!! LOL
> T-Bags top
> No idea on the pants.. I have like 100 pair of black pants!
> Shoes- Fuchsia Fontanete's


----------



## angelie

love the outfit shoeaddict


----------



## techie81

Love that outfit, shoeaddict!! Your shoes work perfectly with it.


----------



## irishiris8

*shoeaddict-* very cute!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*AllHailtheQueen *- Aww, thank you for your compliment!  

*shoeaddict *- I love the colors in your top, and how the fontanettes pick up on the pink in it (pink is my favorite color haha)!    You look great!! 


Me at dinner today... wore my Sabotages! 
Ohh, so the dress is a bargain find at TJ Maxx, belt is something old I got a few years back at Bebe, necklace is something I found in a little store in the city, and my bag is my Chanel beige caviar hobo!


----------



## Rocky

fieryfashionist said:


> *AllHailtheQueen *- Aww, thank you for your compliment!
> 
> *shoeaddict *- I love the colors in your top, and how the fontanettes pick up on the pink in it (pink is my favorite color haha)!    You look great!!
> 
> 
> Me at dinner today... wore my Sabotages!



I  that you added the red belt.


----------



## Missrocks

Wow, this thread moves too fast for me! Thank you to everyone for the compliments
*Lyra*~ You really have a wonderful dress collection to compliment the CL's nicely!
*Lavender*~ You have such a great classic style! Great dresses too!
*Fiery*~ I just love your bag collection. I love the purple CL's with the pewter bag combo!
*Shoeaddict*~ Your outfit is so fun and colorful! You inspire me to play with color more.


----------



## Zophie

Rocky said:


> I  that you added the red belt.


 

Me too!  I think it all goes great together, but the belt is fabulous.


----------



## sara999

i love the sabotages! you look great shoeaddict!


----------



## surlygirl

*fiery* - love your outfits! too cute, *shoeaddict*!

everyone is looking fab as usual!


----------



## xboobielicousx

shoeaddict - you look great! i love all the colors in your top and how the pink fontanetes pick up the pink color  

fiery - very cute! you look great!


----------



## gemruby41

*fiery*-you look great!!! Everything is so well coordinated.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thank you everyone 

Fiery you look GREAT!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ok, I am on the fence... I need my tPF ladies to help me out! Yay or nay on this dress?? I will wear it with my pink or black VNs... may just wear it with my black VPs though.


----------



## danicky

*Fiery,* love the outfit.


----------



## Kamilla850

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ok, I am on the fence... I need my tPF ladies to help me out! Yay or nay on this dress?? I will wear it with my pink or black VNs... may just wear it with my black VPs though.


 
I say nay.  I think that it is too shapeless and I fear that it may look like a garbage bag when on IRL.  Unfortunately, I think that these type of dresses only work on women like Giselle and those that were blessed with that type of body.
Perhaps if you could add a belt at the waistline, but not sure how the dress will hang with a belt.


----------



## cjy

I agree with Kamilla. I think unless you are really thin it would be tough to pull off. There is just too little at the top and too much a the belly/hip area. Then it is so tappered below then knee. Maybe if it were more balanced it would be better suited for more normal body types.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I am not crazy either about the shape... I LOVE the print though... ugh.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you *Rocky* and *Zophie*!   I think it added something to what would have been a blah dress on its own!   I love accessories! 

Aww, thanks* Missrocks *and *sara999*! 

Thanks so much* surlygirl *and *xboobie*!! 

Aww, thanks *gemruby* - you always look great (and polished!) too! 

Thanks *shoeaddict* - right back at ya! 

Aww, thank you *danicky*!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hmm, I agree with Kamilla about the dress... I think it could look like a potato sack on those of us who aren't 5'11" and a size -0 (uhh, so everyone haha ), but you may be able to work it with a fabulous black leather/patent (or metallic silver!) belt at the waist to give it some shape!   I think you'd have to try it on that way though, because the folds at the sides may get in the way of it looking nice with a belt, in which case the dress would be a definite no go IMO!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Zophie*-I wish I could look half as good as you do in a suit!
*Daisyduke*-beautiful black and white outfit!!!
*Ruby*-I wanna steal those phytons from you!!! They're fab!
*Lovelyandamazing*-looking amazing in that LBD!!!
*LVpiggy*-thanks for going to the bathroom and taking a quick pic for us!!! Love your NoPrives!
*Lolitablue*-you look soooo cute with your hubby! LBD and CLs go great together!
*Lyra*- I know you from tFS (I'm red sole). You know I love your style. You have the be one of the most elegant ladies I've ever seen!
*lavenderice*-I could wear all those outfits you posted. My style is very similar, simple with great accessories (CLs, Chanel)!!!
*shoeaddictklw*-looking great!!! You love hot pink don't you??? I do too!!! But I never know how to wear it. My pink joli noued slides are still in the box! BTW, I have big boobs too, and I'm always telling my husband the same thing: "My boobs make me look way bigger that I am"
*fieryfashionist*-that dress looks great on you! And I love that big red belt!

This is from a few days ago! Excuse my weird face! I'd like to blame the camera but...
Leopard Very Prives


----------



## gemruby41

*ShoeLover*-I love the outfit. Very nice dress!!!


----------



## cjy

Yes very pretty dress!!!


----------



## shopalot

*shoeaddict* - that outfit looks amazing on you!  I really love the colors in the top and they go so well with your fontanettes!
I'm not crazy about that dress, however it could take on a total different look once on.

*shoelover *- you look great in your white dress and your leopard VPs


----------



## danicky

*Shoelover,* love your dress.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Lyra said:


> SO many great outfits!!! I am new to this thread, but here are some of my CL outfits!
> 
> DvF dress and Decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui dress and CL Couvreli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress and Helmuths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alberta Ferretti dress, peony fascinator and Tiger Decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress and Helmoons



Lyra, In my next life, I want to be you.


----------



## socalboo

*fiery* ~ I love how well you put that outfit together! You look beautiful!

*shoe* ~ I don't care for the shape, or lack of shape on the dress. But you're right, the pattern is pretty! I know you and you can find something better! You always find hot dresses!


----------



## LaDonna

*lyra* love your style!

*fieryfashionista*  cute dress!

*shoeaddictklw* love that top w/ your fontanete's!

*shoelover*  you look cute!  your shoes look fab w/ your dress!


----------



## Lyra

JetSetGo! said:


> Lyra, In my next life, I want to be you.



You are too sweet JetSet  Your collection is much more impressive!


----------



## jh4200

shoeaddict, those fontanetes look sooo good with your outfit!  and i agree with basically everyone else on the dress - love the print, not wild about the shape.

fiery - so hot!

shoelover - those leopards are amazing with the white dress!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks ladies!


----------



## fmd914

Silver glitter NPs this weekend:


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you *ShoeLover*!   You look fabulous... what a cute dress!! 

Aww, thank you *socalboo*!!  

Thanks so much *LaDonna* and *jh4200*! 

*fmd914* - You're rockin' those glitters in that hot dress of yours - love it!!   I have the same shoes (my HG Cinderella shoes haha ), and I absolutely adore them!!


----------



## shibooms




----------



## snf8

*fmd*, i love that dress!


----------



## cjy

fmd914 said:


> Silver glitter NPs this weekend:


----------



## Lyra

shibooms and fmd, beautiful dresses!!


----------



## gemruby41

*fmd*-you look beautiful! The glitters are perfect with the dress.

*shibooms*-hot dress!


----------



## jh4200

fmd and shibooms - beautiful dress and of course, amazing CLs!


----------



## Kamilla850

WOW everyone here looks so beautiful!  

fmd - you look so beautiful!  Looks like you were going out for a fun evening.  

Shibooms - your outfit is so beautiful, but I had to do a second-take when looking at your face, cool effects!  Are you wearing Lady Gres?

Lyra - every single one of your outfits is fabulous, I have to start shopping at H&M more often, although I think that the fortunate ladies in Europe have a much better selection than in the US.

Lav - you have great style and you look fabulous in each of your photos (if I hear/see you commenting about thunder thighs again, I am just going to ignore those silly comments!).  I especially love the Robert Rodriguez dress, I really love his clothing.  

shoe & zophie - looking good as always!!


----------



## cfellis522

shibooms said:


>


 
Shibooms,  Great dress!  Who makes it?  Looks like you were having fun in Vegas?  

Everyone,  You all look great.  I hope everyone is going to have a great weekend!  It looks like it is going to be a hot one here in Dallas.  Today its to be around 110 with the heat index!!!  No boots today!  LoL

Caroline


----------



## 8seventeen19

Whoa FMD!!! HOT!


----------



## more_CHOOS

FMD~I love your white dress w/ the Silver Glitters, awesome combo.
Shi~Love the outfit!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you fiery, allhail, meluvs, MissRocks for all the kind compliments ladies.  You all give me a great big self esteem boost.

shishi--I am sure if you keep working at it and learning what works best for you, you'll figure it out.  For me, CLs are the inspiration behind wanting to look put together.  Can't be schlumpy when you got them on, right?  

fiery--You have got the winning combination of CL and Chanel again!  I am going to have to check out TJ Maxx to see if I can find a great dress like yours.

shoelover--I love your leopard very prives.  Thanks for sharing the CL love and the love for a simple style.  You look fabulous!

shoeaddict--That T-bags shirt so cute with your Fontanettes!  Congrats on scoring something you wanted for a while.

fmd--must you taunt me with your silver NPs?    Seriously, though you look awesome!

shibooms--You always look like you're having a good time.  That's the way to live when you have Chanels and CLs.  You are a knock out in your outfit!

kamilla--I will try to refrain from complaining about my thunder thighs.  I'm just feeling  right now about all of my jeans (including my bigger sizes) feeling tight.  Anyways, you and your fantastic colorful wardrobe and CLs always look fantastic.


----------



## karwood

ShoeAddict, Fiery,Shoelover,fmd914,shi and lyra: All your outfits are fabulous!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

LavenderIce said:


> kamilla--I will try to refrain from complaining about my thunder thighs. I'm just feeling  right now about all of my jeans (including my bigger sizes) feeling tight. Anyways, you and your fantastic colorful wardrobe and CLs always look fantastic.


 
I understand.  I felt the same way for a long time because I put on a lot of weight over the past few months (like 40 pounds in about 6 months) and it was really frustrating getting dressed for work or to go out because of my clothes not fitting properly.  But I finally realized that going to the gym and eating better change that very quickly, although I've only lost about 5 pounds so far, I feel much better already.  
You still look amazing but it's important to feel that way too!


----------



## *Magdalena*

fmd-you look HAWT!!!!!  i love that dress and the color on you....i have the same one but in purple


----------



## ShoeLover

I'm back in black with my very prives









I wish I took better pics so you could see the detail on the dress. It's quite pretty!


----------



## jh4200

Cute!  I reallly like the black tip!


----------



## meluvs2shop

this is what i wore to work yesterday:


----------



## snf8

i love your outfit! the dress is so retro and the pop of red is amazing!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*shoelover:* what a great way to spice up casual jeans. i love your bangs, too.
*fmd:* sexsay!
*shibooms:* even in the distorted picture you still look hot!
*fiery: *i love your leopard CL's with the wide belt. great look!


----------



## 4LV

Here is my contribution for the day


----------



## Missrocks

*Shoelover~* I like your style! That is totally an outfit I would wear!
*Meluvs~* Too cute! I just love the red and gray. Mind me askig where you got that dress from? That is exactly what I have been looking for!
*4LV*~Oh, we posted at the same time! I love your dress and bag too. Hot shoes!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Missrocks said:


> *Meluvs~* Too cute! I just love the red and gray. Mind me askig where you got that dress from? That is exactly what I have been looking for!


 

the dress is 4 years old ush: and it's by bodybag by jude clothing. i added the belt- it didn't come together. i hope that helps!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*4LV:* you look amazing!

TY *SNF8!! i* loourve your avi!


----------



## jh4200

Meluvs - the gray with red is such a great combo - you look beautiful!
4LV - I love the print on your dress, very pretty.


----------



## gemruby41

*Shoelover*-the VP's look great with your jeans!!
*Mel*-I'm liking the gray and red!!
*4LV*-looking good head to toe.


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks for the nice comments ladies!
*Meluvs*-I agree with the rest, gray and red look great together!
*4LV*-you're killing me with those rolandos! I haven't found mine yet!!!


----------



## 4LV

Thank you ladies with your kind comments. I love everyone else' shoes and outfit.


----------



## karwood

*Sholelover, Meluvs, and 4LV- *All looking fabulous in your outfits!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoelover--you and I can be style twins with your black tunic and black city!  Your outfit looks comfy yet stylish and chic.  What kind of cropped jeans are those?

meluvs--another knockout of an outfit!

4LV--you look hot!


----------



## socalboo

*fmd* ~ I love your white dress! It's perfect with your Glitters, very pretty!

*shibooms* ~ Great dress! The effects kind of make you look like a real life bratz doll!

*ShoeLover* ~ You look great! Your Black/Black VPs are gorgeous!

*meluvs* ~Your dress is so sleek and classy, the red looks hot with it! Beautiful!

*4LV* ~ I love your summer dress, it's so pretty! You look so hot in your Rolandos!


----------



## Lyra

Shoelover, the shoes look great with the bal bag!
meluvs, what an elegant dress!
4lv, BEAUTIFUL!

And thank you everybody for the continuing compliments - you are too kind!


----------



## fmd914

Thanks everyone for the sweet words  - I also haven't had a great body image lately so it is nice to hear the words (my SO gives them to me but I kinda feel that he has to  I don't get to go out often so it was nice to wear the glitters.

Lav - I do understand the pain.  Everytime Stinas post her green patent VPs I feel it!

The rest of you ladies look great also.  Love the way we go from casual to dressy with our CLs!


----------



## snf8

Thanks *Meluvs!* i was bugging everyone to take pictures of me while on the escalator and i think it was worth it!


----------



## dknigh21

4LV - I love your dress it seems so fresh and perfect for the summer.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*ShoeLover* - Love the look... I would totally wear something like that (and I have haha)!  You look really great!!  

*meluvs2shop* - I love grey with red accents... you look so stylish! 

*4LV *- I have those same Rolandos, and I love how they pick up the color in the print of your dress!!   You look great!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Me with my camel kid 100 simples!


----------



## evolkatie

fieryfashionist - i  your outfit!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Love your outfit, Fiery! I would totally wear that.


----------



## cjy

fieryfashionist said:


> Me with my camel kid 100 simples!


 Sharpe! Love the top!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## danicky

*Fiery,* what a pretty outfit. Love the top!


----------



## sara999

great outfit fiery!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

very cute *fiery*!  love your top!


----------



## xboobielicousx

i love your top fiery! you look so pretty!


----------



## dknigh21

Fiery - That's a great outfit. Your top is so pretty.


----------



## jh4200

Great outfit, fiery!  Your chanel and your simples match perfectly!  And your top is gorgeous.


----------



## gemruby41

*fiery*-ITA, that is a pretty top.  You look amazing!


----------



## gemruby41

Going to run errands today.

Dress-Gap
Bag-Chanel
Shoes-CL Cataribbon


----------



## jh4200

Cute look, gem!  I love the cataribbons - they're so summery!


----------



## intheevent

gem and fiery - love your casual looks


----------



## danicky

Love it *Gem.*


----------



## daisyduke947

You look great, *gemruby*! Love the Cataribbon. They are so cute. And I loooove your bag! 

*fiery*, love it! I also love your...Sevens? I can always tell by the washes, LOL. And your Sabotages in the earlier outfit look wonderful on you! Your brownish dress is so pretty. And your elephants...adore. 

*meluvs2shop*, LOVE the dress! I just adore those tailored dresses. They always look great, no matter what. 

*4luv*, you look wonderful! Your colours together look great. 

*fmd*, lovely! You look hot!

*shibooms*, cuute! I'm loving your Lady Gres. So hot.

*ShoeLover*, I love both of your outfits! I especially love that white dress. The detailing around the neckline is very pretty. And thank you!! 

*shoaddictict*, your Fontanete looks great with your top. The colours are pretty together.


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love that top fiery!!
Gem I think I need a pair of running around CLs now!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*jh4200, lyra, socalboo, lavender, karwood, shoelover, gemruby & daisy:*
TY ladies so much for your sweet compliments! red & grey have always been my favorite go-to colors even way before grey became a "great neutral." you guys really make me feel so purty with your comments, TY, again.

*fiery:* cuute outfit!
*gem:* i love it ALL!


----------



## irishiris8

*fiery-* love the outfit!  the orange really looks awesome on you.

*gem-* very cool and comfy looking


----------



## meluvs2shop

i don't know if it's due to my workout yesterday at the gym or what, but i had a little trouble walking in my moyen's last night! and this was before the martini's. LOL
i think they are higher than my red cork VP's...anyway, here is what i wore out to dinner with my dh last night.

we had a great time! it started out as a casual dinner for two then next thing you know we were surrounded by 8 other ppl- just talking and hanging out at the resturant.


----------



## cjy

Cute top Meluvs2shop!


----------



## daisyduke947

Ahhh I want your Moyen Empire, *meluvs2shop*. Gorgeous!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *jh4200, intheevent, danicky, daisy, shoeaddict, mel, & irish*!!!  My cataribbons covered alot of ground today. I went school shopping for my son.

*Mel*-you look awesome!!! Love the blouse!


----------



## snf8

*meluvs*, i love your outfit, the shoes are gorgeous! i love when random unexpected things happen at dinner!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Meluvs- I LOVE that top! Who's it by?


----------



## Zophie

ShoeLover said:


> I'm back in black with my very prives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I took better pics so you could see the detail on the dress. It's quite pretty!


 
Your outfit is so cute!  Where did you get your coffee table?


----------



## daisyduke947

Her top, *meluvs*', looks like Nanette Lepore.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*cjy, daisy, shoeaddict, snf8 & gem:* TY ladies!!

the top is by marc jacobs.


----------



## daisyduke947

Ah yes! Nanette Lepore actually made one similar a year or so ago, but yes, you're right. It is Marc by Marc Jacobs. I adore MJ so much.


----------



## lily25

Retro dress, Oh My's, and crocodile clutch. I almost fell flat on my face to take the pic.


----------



## shoecrazy

I love love love your outfit Lily! What a beautiful dress. You've made me fall in love with my grey patent O Mys again!


----------



## surlygirl

great outfits! *meluvs* - your top is so cute! *lily* - the print dress with the grey patent is just lovely!


----------



## lily25

Thanks gals! Those taupe OhMys are so easy to wear with any outfit, but I love the retro approach! Shoecrazy, you better wear your OhMys or they 'll feel sad and neglected.


----------



## dknigh21

lily - I love your dress. It's so pretty.


----------



## gemruby41

lily-wow, that is such a pretty dress!! The oh my's go perfectly with it!


----------



## jh4200

Mel - you look perfect for a night out - love the MJ top!

Lily - what a great dress!  I love the Oh Mys, too!


----------



## cfellis522

Everyone looks great from the weekend!  Must have been a nice weekend!


----------



## intheevent

meluvs, shoelover, and lily 

You All Look Great


----------



## LaDonna

*gemruby41* casual and chic...love it!

*meluvs2shop* very cute!

*shoelover* i love all your outfits!  cute capris.

*lily25*  your o my's go perfectly w/ your dress.


----------



## meluvs2shop

daisyduke947 said:


> Ah yes! Nanette Lepore actually made one similar a year or so ago, but yes, you're right. It is Marc by Marc Jacobs. I adore MJ so much.



i feel like i just wear old things b/c the top is over two years old. it's just Marc Jacobs.:shame:

*laDonna, intheevent, jh4200, surlygirl:* TY!

*lily:* you look great!


----------



## daisyduke947

You look fabulous, *lily*!!!


JUST Marc Jacobs, *meluvs2shop*?!? *scoffs*


----------



## meluvs2shop

actually, i didn't mean it _that_ way. ush:


----------



## snf8

*lily,* i love the oh my slings sooo much more on! the look perfect on you!


----------



## danicky

Gorgeous outfits ladies!!!


----------



## cjy

Lily you look fabulous!!! Glad you did not take a fall!


----------



## more_CHOOS

super cute dress lily!!! oh and the oh my's look great on you!!


----------



## karwood

*Meluvs and Lily:  Absolutely FABULOUS!!!*


----------



## 8seventeen19

Gorgeous Lily!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks *evolkatie*, *neverenoughhandbags* and *cjy*!! 

Aww, thanks *danicky*! 

Aww, thanks *sara999, LaDonna, xboobie,**and intheevent*! :shame:

Thanks so much* dknigh21*!   I found it on sale at Anthropologie (I might need it in another color haha)!

Aww, thank you *jh4200* and *gem*!  I love your outfit* gem*, and of course the Chanel! 

Aww, thanks *daisy*!   Haha, so close (they are similar to the NYD wash), but they're actually COH!  

Thanks so much *shoeaddict* and *meluvs2shop* (you look fabulous!!) and *irishiris8 *(I love orange haha). 

*lily* - I love that pretty dress... and your wear it so well!!


----------



## irishiris8

*lily- *I LOVE that dress!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thanks *daisy*!   Haha, so close (they are similar to the NYD wash), but they're actually COH!



Oooh so close! But Seven and Citizens of Humanity were both founded by the same people, so they'll always be alike.


----------



## lily25

Thnx for all the compliments everyone!


----------



## rdgldy

great look, Lily!


----------



## Kamilla850

Very simple outfit today, but I had to share my hot pink pedi. DVF wrap dress, Devi Kroell python hobo, and purple suede fontanetes.


----------



## snf8

^beautiful!!

how you girls walk around the streets of nyc with your loubies i will never know...


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Sigh* No more purple Fontanets in my size but my purple Declics will mend my heart! LOL
you look fantastic Kamilla!


----------



## jh4200

You look amazing, kamilla!  Love the pedi!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Kamilla850 said:


> Very simple outfit today, but I had to share my hot pink pedi. DVF wrap dress, Devi Kroell python hobo, and purple suede fontanetes.



love the dress, love the bag & especially love the shoes!


----------



## gemruby41

*Kam*-love the outfit and pedicure!


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous, *Kamilla*. You look great!


----------



## dknigh21

Kamilla - I love the shoes with that dress. Great pairing.


----------



## cjy

Kamilla, you always look so put together. I love the pedicure!!! I am having foot surgery next month and I think before I do I am going to do fushia polish with my next pedicure!!! Might as well go out with a bang, since it may be a few months before I get another. Being in a boot and all after the surgery!!! You have motivated me to do something other that french!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Maybe you can get a special order CL boot!


----------



## cjy

You know I have asked the Dr. about a designer boot. He said sometime women put decorations on them, I was like never mind. That was not what I meant, at all!! He obviously had no clue what I meant. Maybe I can paint the bottom red!!!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies for your lovely comments!  I don't feel so put together today because I was running late this morning, but I guess a nice pair of CLs wrap up any outfit nicely.  I just hope that Mr. Cunningham didn't snap any photos today.  

cjy - isn't that so funny that I inspired you because tpf inspired me!  As I was at the nail salon this weekend, deciding on polishes, I was thinking of that thread that hmwe started about which polish colors MB thinks that a woman should wear.  I realized that I almost always wear either red or nude polish so I figured that I would change it up.  Last week I had a neon orange manicure, and this week I went with fluorescent pink toes and purple nails (Bermuda Shorts)!  The polish on my toes is Short Shorts by Essie and I think that it would match your pink satin Lady Gres perfectly!  

I hope that you recover quickly!


----------



## cjy

Oh thanks!! I plan to wear them to a wedding in November so I will have to get that polish!!! yeah, for laughs I will have to take a pic with one  the one foot in the boot and the other in CL's!!


----------



## Renate_

Click on the picture to see it bigger!​


----------



## rdgldy

very nice-can you style my pictures?


----------



## Renate_

Now i feel stupid but what do you mean? :shame:


----------



## rdgldy

You did such a great job that I want you to take my pictures for me-they look like real modeling poses!!


----------



## Minnie

Kamilla850 said:


> Very simple outfit today, but I had to share my hot pink pedi. DVF wrap dress, Devi Kroell python hobo, and purple suede fontanetes.



You look great!! Were you on 5th Ave, taking pictures on the mirrored Chip's door, thats cute!!


----------



## Minnie

Renate_ said:


> Click on the picture to see it bigger!​



You look great!! Where did you get that fabulous skirt?


----------



## Renate_

Aww, thank u so much rdgldy

^The skirt is from lindex, http://www.lindex.com/portal/index.htm. Don`t know if u have that store in America.


----------



## Minnie

thanks! I doubt it ;(


----------



## Kamilla850

Minnie said:


> You look great!! Were you on 5th Ave, taking pictures on the mirrored Chip's door, thats cute!!



Thanks!  
Yes, I walk by Cipriani's on my way to work so I try to snap a photo whenever I pass.  I can't take photos at home since DF is still sleeping when I am getting ready in the morning, so you may spot me taking advantage of the full length mirrors in department stores, and obviously Cipriani's.


----------



## lily25

Oh yeah! You look so good!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Minnie said:


> You look great!! Where did you get that fabulous skirt?


 
wow. she does look cute!


----------



## IslandSpice

Kamilla850 said:


> Very simple outfit today, but I had to share my hot pink pedi. DVF wrap dress, Devi Kroell python hobo, and purple suede fontanetes.


 
You look great! Way to match your bag and store sign


----------



## techie81

Kamilla, Renate, you both look great!!


----------



## Tampachic

lily25 said:


> Retro dress, Oh My's, and crocodile clutch. I almost fell flat on my face to take the pic.



Love your dress!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lily - you look so cute! i love your dress 

kamilla - looking great as usual!


----------



## socalboo

*fiery* ~ You look so cute! I love the color combo! Orange is hot and you look great!

*meluvs* ~ Your top is gorgeous, and your shoes too! You look great, fun outfit!

*gem* ~ What a great outfit for running errands in style, as you always are!

*lily* ~ I love your dress, nice match with your shoes, you look so pretty!

*Kam* ~ You look so gorgeous, as always! I love your photos, they're so fun!

*Renate* ~ Great photos! Love your skirt!


----------



## daisyduke947

You look awesome, *Renate*!


----------



## ShoeLover

Ladies, you all look sooo good! I love this thread!

*Zophie*-we bought that coffee table like 6 yrs ago at a random furniture store. I'm sorry I don't even remember the name of the place (we had bought a lot of furniture in a lot of places).


----------



## LavenderIce

Catching up once again...

fiery--Awesome!

gem--fun shopping ensemble!

meluv--great shirt.

lily--that dress is gorgeous!

kamilla--fabulous!

renate--You look hot!  Every detail is fantastic.  The belt, bangles, skirt, everything rocks!


----------



## fmd914

LavenderIce said:


> Catching up once again...
> 
> fiery--Awesome!
> 
> gem--fun shopping ensemble!
> 
> meluv--great shirt.
> 
> lily--that dress is gorgeous!
> 
> kamilla--fabulous!
> 
> renate--You look hot! Every detail is fantastic. The belt, bangles, skirt, everything rocks!


 

Lavender - so am I so I will piggy back off of you (:shame.  Everyone looks great!!!


----------



## Renate_

Thanks so much girls!


----------



## irishiris8

*kamilla-* I love the simple outfit with the burst of color in the fontanettes  i'm also really digging that Devi Kroell bag!


----------



## glamgrl921

goodness everyone looks so fabulous!!!


----------



## Zophie

Renate_ said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Click on the picture to see it bigger!​


 
I love the way you combined everything in this outfit.  And your pictures are so cute and imaginative.


----------



## Zophie

Kamilla850 said:


> Very simple outfit today, but I had to share my hot pink pedi. DVF wrap dress, Devi Kroell python hobo, and purple suede fontanetes.


 

I love your pink toes and how you find all of these random mirrors to take pics in!


----------



## lolitablue

Going to work on Monday with CL Tiger Patent and Speedy Damier. Rest of outfit F21.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Love it, *Lolita*! So polished and chic!


----------



## rdgldy

With the great shoes and bag, forever 21 looks like a million bucks!  Very nice!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lolita you look gorgeous! I love F21 and pairing really expensive bags and shoes to make the whole outfit look really expensive!


----------



## KillerTofu

rdgldy said:


> With the great shoes and bag, forever 21 looks like a million bucks!  Very nice!!



I was just thinking the exact same thing! I had no idea Forever 21 could look so classy! Nice.


----------



## daisyduke947

*lolitablue*, you look fabulous! I never would have guessed Forever 21. Awesome outfit!!


----------



## fmd914

Lolita - so chic!  I love it when people mix high and low!!!!  You did it wonderfully!


----------



## dknigh21

Lolitablue - Your outfit is so chic. You look great.


----------



## gemruby41

*Lolita-*_tres _chic!!


----------



## jh4200

Good work, Lolita!  I'd never have guess F21.  Love your tigers!


----------



## mistyknightwin

lolitablue said:


> Going to work on Monday with CL Tiger Patent and Speedy Damier. Rest of outfit F21.


2 cute! so my style!!


----------



## danicky

*Lolita,* very cute. Love it.


----------



## socalboo

shoeaddictklw said:


> Lolita you look gorgeous! I love F21 and pairing really expensive bags and shoes to make the whole outfit look really expensive!



ITA with shoe! You look fabulous Lolita!


----------



## fmd914

I just realized this morning that I don't have a full length mirror in my house. I guess b/c it has always been about the shoes!

These killed my feet today. I am afraid the yoyos will feel the same way!


----------



## daisyduke947

You look fantastic, *fmd*!! A shame those hurt your feet, because your outfit is awesome. So stylish.


----------



## lovely&amazing

*fmd*, you are so chic! Right off the pages of Vogue...damn!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Two new city girl dresses to go with my City Girl shoes...

One of them is going to see Michael Franti and Spearhead tonight!


----------



## gemruby41

*fmd*-can I just say you look super fabulous!! Love the green B-bag!

*lovely*-love both dresses!! Have a great time tonight.


----------



## jh4200

fmd - what a perfect outfit!  Sorry your shoes hurt your feet, but you can be comforted by the fact that they look amazing!

l&a - great dresses, and love those city girls!


----------



## fmd914

Daisy, Gem, lovely, Jh4200 - Thanks so much!  Have had a bum week - I needed that!

Lovely - I love both of those dresses and I have heard the city girl is so comfortable!  I love them best with the second dress, but I ADORE that white dress...may need to go looking for it!!!  Congrats on your weight loss!  That takes even more dedication than it does to find your UHG!


----------



## daisyduke947

*lovely&amazing*, you look fabulous! The white dress is AMAZING! Where is that from? It looks so familiar! You should definitely wear that outfit out.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you *Gem*, *Jh*, *Fmd* and *Daisy*! Off to the concert now...

It's a Thayer dress from Shopbop.com...got it for a steal! The orange one is a T-Bags from Shopbop as well...I think that one is the winner. _Oh_, how I love my City Girls! They are as comfortable as slippers!

*fmd*, thank you for the weight loss compliment! I can relate because I'll _never_ find my UHG!


----------



## socalboo

*fmd* ~ Great outfit! I love your green b-bag! Sorry the shoes hurt, I hope you can break them in 'cause they look great on you!

*lovely* ~ You are so hot girl! I love your City Girl dresses that go fabulously with your City Girl shoes...HOT! You're right, they really are perfect for your shoes! Me likey! Thanks for posting the pics. Truly lovely! Have fun tonight, you'll surely be turning heads!


----------



## karwood

*Fmd- *you are looking fabulous in your outfit. Sorry to hear those shoes are a killer on your feet.
*Lovely- *You are totally rockin those City Girls with your cool outfits!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Fmd:  you look FABULOUS!!  Absolutely Fabulous!!!  Very Chic!!!  Are those the Caracolos (sp?)?  I've always wondered how they fit and if they were comfortable or not?  

Lovely:  I love your outfit, really cute and fun!!!


----------



## dknigh21

fmd - Your outfit is really cute. I love your Bbag. But I'm surprised that you didn't find the Caracolos comfy. They are the ones I wear when I know I'm going to be on my feet all day.

lovely - I love your dresses. You look amazing in both of them.


----------



## daisyduke947

Thayer! I knew it was familiar. Thank you so much!


----------



## 8seventeen19

FMD- WHOA you look fantastic and I am loving that bbag!

K- OK so you look wayyyy hotter than I do in that Thayer dress and now I am so mad that I didn't get the white one!!! The t-bags and city girl is a tdf combo! Who's Spearhead?


----------



## rdgldy

*FMD, Lovely,*  you both look beautiful!


----------



## *Magdalena*

lovely&amazing said:


> Two new city girl dresses to go with my City Girl shoes...
> 
> One of them is going to see Michael Franti and Spearhead tonight!


 
I REALLY like your white dress. You look super cute!!!!


----------



## Rocky

Here's a few of me at my bachelorette party this past Saturday.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

^^OMG Rocky, you look like you were having too much fun!  lol  Cute dress!!!


----------



## Rocky

^ I had such a great time!


----------



## daisyduke947

*Rocky*, you look fabulous!! I'm not sure I want to know what's going on in that last picture though...


----------



## afcgirl

Rocky, you look great!


----------



## Missrocks

Looks like so much fun! Congrats!


----------



## 8seventeen19

You look like you had a blast Rocky! Seems like your "friend" liked your CLs too!!


----------



## intheevent

fmd, you look very chic


----------



## snf8

that last picture demonstrates what CLs can do to men! haha


----------



## sara999

lovely&amazing said:


> Two new city girl dresses to go with my City Girl shoes...
> 
> One of them is going to see Michael Franti and Spearhead tonight!


OMG i'm so jealous! i LOVE spearhead!!!!!!!!!!! you look amazing btw


----------



## gemruby41

*Rocky*, you were having too much fun without us!  The CL's look hot!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you, *Socal*, *Karwood*, *More_Choos*, *Dknigh*, *K-Girl*, *Rdgldy*, *Magdalena* and *Sara*!

I had a ridiculous fun time and I'm completely deaf today! They brought the house down in Boulder last night! Michael Franti is going on my wishlist...he is the _tastiest_ Man...


----------



## ShoeLover

*Rocky*-you look great! I can see you had a lot of fun
*FMD*-as much as I like the shoes, I have to say what got me drooling is the balenciaga!!!
*Lovely and amazing*-you look HOT!!! You look like a million dollars in that white dress!!!
*Lolita*-very nice outfit! I'd totally wear something like that!

My sometimes


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love your outfit shoe!!! I still haven't worn mine... eek...


----------



## Rocky

shoeaddictklw said:


> Seems like your "friend" liked your CLs too!!



...and that's why 15 year olds shouldn't be wearing CL's!


----------



## jh4200

Rocky - seriously wow!


----------



## socalboo

*Rocky* ~ You look so cute, how fun!

*shoelover* ~ You look great, very nice outfit! Your Sometimes look great on you!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Rocky said:


> ...and that's why 15 year olds shouldn't be wearing CL's!



HAHA I just snorted tea!


----------



## gemruby41

*shoelover*-I love the casual look with the Sometimes!


----------



## rdgldy

Shoelover, your outfit looks so good with the Sometimes!


----------



## Rocky

shoeaddictklw said:


> HAHA I just snorted tea!



Oops.  My bad.:shame:


----------



## daisyduke947

Rocky said:


> ...and that's why 15 year olds shouldn't be wearing CL's!



EXACTLY.

You look fabulous, *ShoeLover*! Your Sometimes look great on you!


----------



## Lyra

Here are a few more from me:

Red Palace Velvet and H&M flapper dress






Black jazz Decolletes with H&M dress





Same dress with white Helmuths






Lace over nude Pigalles with DvF dress





Turtle VP with H&M dress and YSL Downtown





Same shoes and bag - another H&M dress


----------



## daisyduke947

OMG everyone has my favourite Palace shoes!!! Why don't I have them?!

I adore your outfits, *Lyra*!! I looove that H&M dress with the Decolletes and the white Helmuts. I love the white Helmuts with the dress the best, I think. Absolutely gorgeous. And I ADORE your Downtown!! Especially with the tortoise Very Prive. So gorgeous.


----------



## Zophie

Rocky, I love the pic with the stripper dude at your feet!  That is awesome.  Looks like a fun batchelorette party.


----------



## Zophie

KillerTofu said:


> I was just thinking the exact same thing! I had no idea Forever 21 could look so classy! Nice.


 

Me neither!  I never go in that store because I always thought it was young girl sexy mama clothing that I'd look ridiculous in.


----------



## laureenthemean

^^It used to be the place to get cheap, revealing clubbing clothes, but it's really changed and you can find cute stuff!  They also have cute, super cheap accessories.


----------



## LavenderIce

lolita--you and your CLs make the F21 stuff look fantastic!  Never would have guessed it was F21.

fmd--another sign of our CL addiciton.  Crouching to take an outfit pic.  Appreciate the effort.  lol  If I got down like that I'd have a hard time getting back up.  

lovely&amazing--I never thought the City Girl could be dressed up like that.  

rocky--damn girl!  What a fun bachelorette!

shoelover--you've got such great style.  You rock all of your outfits!

lyra--can I have your H&M dress collection?  All of your outfits are lovely.


----------



## Lyra

Gorgeous pics, Rocky and shoelover!

Thank you daisyduke - I was also hunting them for a while!

Vintage dress with Cage Zeppa Gold






Same shoes and another vintage dress




Same shoes and DvF dress





Same shoes and another DvF dress





Tailored wrap dress and two colored kitten heels





La Petite Salope dress, Emilio Cavalini tights and black jazz Decolletes









Garani Strok dress and Tiger Decolletes


----------



## ayla

Lyra - I LOVE your dresses, so pretty ! 

Are you a fan of the Golden Compass etc. ?


----------



## laureenthemean

Oooh, the gold Cage Zeppa is an HG of mine!


----------



## Lyra

ayla, yes I am - haven't seen the movie yet, but I love the books.

Thank you laureen - they were my first pair!


----------



## daisyduke947

I LOVE your Diane von Furstenberg dresses, *Lyra*! You've got such wonderful taste. Your outfits are very unique and pretty. 
The Palace I want is the Zeppa version, but I love all pairs all the same. The style is very cool. I'm glad you found your pair. Did you get them from Bluefly.com?


----------



## Lyra

Last spamming from me tonight 

Black jazz Decolletes and Charles Anastase dress





Garani Strok dress and Dickenseras





Ann-Louise Roswald dress and two colored kitten heels





Black jazz Decolletes, DvF jacket, MJ Stam bag, and corset style jeans


----------



## Lyra

daisyduke947 said:


> I LOVE your Diane von Furstenberg dresses, *Lyra*! You've got such wonderful taste. Your outfits are very unique and pretty.
> The Palace I want is the Zeppa version, but I love all pairs all the same. The style is very cool. I'm glad you found your pair. Did you get them from Bluefly.com?



Thank you!!! No, a friend got them for me - I don't remember where...
Hope you will find yours!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Wow, lyra!  I love all of your dresses!


----------



## rdgldy

Lyra, you have a wonderful sense of style and a magnificant collection of Louboutins.  I adore your corset jeans.


----------



## danicky

*Lyra*, very pretty outfits.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you *ShoeLover*! You look fantastic! I love your Sometimes!

*Rocky*, now that is MY kind of partayyyy!

*Lyra*, you look exquisite in EVERYTHING you own!

Thanks *Lav*! I wanted to really do some special things with my City Girls, you know how much I wanted them and love, love, love them!


----------



## Zophie

Lyra, I love all of your outfits, and those tights with the flowers on them are just about the coolest thing ever!


----------



## socalboo

*Lyra* ~ All of your dresses are beautiful! You have great style and you wear it well! I saw The Golden Compass and I loved it! Made me want to read the books!


----------



## pasdoy

pic are really nice wow


----------



## gemruby41

*Lyra*-it was such a pleasure looking at your outfits. All of them are so put together!!


----------



## cjy

Lyra you have excellent taste girl!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Lyra*, thanks for the fabulous eye candy!!


----------



## Zophie

I'm just getting around to posting what I wore Wednesday.  Black CL Very Prive, White House/Black Market outfit, LV Rosewood bag.

And my dad asked me this evening if my bag was new when I was over at his house.  He said he noticed when he was in the kitchen "something smelled funny" and thought it was my bag.


----------



## daisyduke947

I love all of your work outfits, *Zophie*. You always look fantastic!!


----------



## cjy

Zophie another winner! Love the top on you, very flatering. You always look so put together! Hope you and Sophie are doing well!


----------



## danicky

*Zophie,* love it!!!


----------



## Tampachic

I've never posted photos on here before!  

Sad to admit that I am not going to bed at a reasonable hour since I found the CL forum- which I now refer to as the "mother ship."  Thanks for making me feel right at home. 

So, I have been busy building my fall wardrobe. Here are my recent purchases:

To wear with jeans and my nude NP's:


----------



## Tampachic

To wear with my grey flannel NP's:
(I bought the dress in charcoal grey, instead of heather grey.)


----------



## Tampachic

To wear with my black patent Decolettes:
(Confession, I loved this shirt so much I also bought it in black to wear all black with my ivory python Jaws.)


**Sorry for the 3 separate posts, haven't quite figured out how to post multiple images in same reply.


----------



## sara999

lyra i think you are one of the most stylish ladies we have here! i'm in awe!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Zophie, your outfit is very flattering on you.  And your legs look great.  So your dad noticed the 'new purse smell', huh?!  lol  That's hillarious!


----------



## rdgldy

Zophie, Tampachic-very nice looks!


----------



## jh4200

Zophie, you always look fantastic!

Tampachic - can't wait to see the full outfits - those are some good purchases!


----------



## gemruby41

*Zophie*-I love all your work outfits!!

*Tampachic*-great buys. Please post pics when you wear them.


----------



## Tampachic

*Thanks for the nice words Rdgldy, JH4200, Gemruby41!
*
Oops, I guess I still got the post wrong.  Should have put them in the new purchases thread.  Will definitely put up modeling pics when they arrive.


----------



## Lyra

Thank you so much everybody for the sweet comments 

Tampachic, love everything you bought!!!
Zophie, wonderful outfit!


----------



## Zophie

cute purchases, Tampachic.  I'd love to see them on with your CLs when you get them.  I especially like the dress.


----------



## cjy

Tampachic said:


> I've never posted photos on here before!
> 
> Sad to admit that I am not going to bed at a reasonable hour since I found the CL forum- which I now refer to as the "mother ship." Thanks for making me feel right at home.
> 
> So, I have been busy building my fall wardrobe. Here are my recent purchases:
> 
> To wear with jeans and my nude NP's:


I love that top!!! Where is it???? This would love great with black pants, too!


----------



## daisyduke947

*Tampachic*, I loooove all the D&G! I cannot wait to see them on! I really want that grey dress, so I'm glad you got it.

*cjy*, that's a Saks.com picture!


----------



## cjy

Thanks Daisy!! You are always so sweet! I love your enthusiasum!


----------



## gemruby41

This is what I wore to work today.

Blouse & cardigan from JC Penny
Jeans-Banana Republic
Bag-Chanel jumbo flap
Shoes-Satin VP's


----------



## *Magdalena*

Very Cute Gem!! I love your bag


----------



## cjy

Cute Gem!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Very nice *Zophie*, *Tampa* and *Gem*!

I'm loving me some VP!!


----------



## afcgirl

Gem, you look great!  I love Banana Republic jeans.


----------



## dknigh21

Gem, cute outfit.


----------



## jh4200

You look great, Gem!  Love the color of your top!


----------



## Kamilla850

Gemruby - you look great, what a perfect casual Friday look!

Zophie - I love your pics, always so polished and put together.

Lyra - wow can I come raid your closet?


I spent the day shopping with a GF today and I wasn't sure if I should wear Catenitas because I knew that I would be walking a lot, but these shoes are so incredibly comfortable, it's really surprising.  I walked in them all day and my feet are ok.  
So here is my outfit - Zara maxi dress, Dolce & Gabanna denim jacket, and cork/pink Catenitas.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *Magdalena, cjy, lovely, afcgirl, dknigh21, jh4200, & Kam*!!!

*Kam*-you always look great when shopping!! Love the print on the dress!


----------



## rdgldy

Kam,  very cute look!


----------



## Zophie

Great outfit,* gemruby*.  You seem to have so many different outfits that I'd love to see your closet!  I feel like all of my clothing looks the same.

*Kamilla*, that dress is gorgeous.  I've heard the Catenitas are comfy.  I wanted the black ones but they were all sold out everywhere.  I did try on the cork ones in Vegas and the SA was trying to convince me to buy them but I wasn't sure what I'd wear them with.  Your dress is perfect!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Kamilla you look fantastic! Your Catenitas are perfect for that dress!


----------



## jh4200

Kam, excellent shopping outfit, as always!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Gem, looking good! I love CL's with jeans as that is how I usually end up wearing them.

Kamilla, gorgeous! You always look so stylish!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Kam, you're a true inspiration for wearing sky high heels all day while shopping!!!  You look great!   the entire combo!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*gemruby*, you look fantastic!! I love your outfits so much. 

Beautiful dress, *Kamilla*! I'm glad you were comfy all day! 

*cjy*, thanks!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

gemruby - you look wonderful!

Lyra - can I have that grey H&M dress? I love it! It looks so dressed up with louboutins!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks everyone!  
Zophie - the catenitas are great and I think that they go well with lots of outfits because it is really just a neutral shoe with a pop of pink on the heel and platform.  Although I do sometimes feel like they are stripper shoes.


----------



## legaldiva

*gem*--gorgeous & classy as usual!  Love your pics!

*Kam*--that outfit is so fun; I, too, just adore the platform and can wear my VPs, for example, all day long.

I should try the catenitas!


----------



## meluvs2shop

gemruby41 said:


> This is what I wore to work today.
> 
> Blouse & cardigan from JC Penny
> Jeans-Banana Republic
> Bag-Chanel jumbo flap
> Shoes-Satin VP's



*gem: *what a great outfit! i love mixing high & low pieces!


we have some amazing style going on here: *renate, fmd, kamilla, lyra, zophie, rocky, lovely & amazing (great bod) & shoelover, lolita...i hope i didn't miss anyone!


and finally, TY ladies for your nice comments about my outfit as well. *


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies for such lovely compliments!!


----------



## karwood

*Lyra, Zophie, Tam, Gem and Kam: Fabulous Outfits!!*


----------



## lovely&amazing

meluvs2shop said:


> we have some amazing style going on here: *renate, fmd, kamilla, lyra, zophie, rocky, lovely & amazing (great bod) & shoelover, lolita...i hope i didn't miss anyone!*


 

 Thank you!


----------



## Raffaluv

You *ALL* look so classy & elegant, theyre are too many of you to list!!  Just beautiful & you give me total inspiration!!


----------



## LavenderIce

*gem*--you are a shining example on how satin can be worn with a casual daytime outfit!  I'm of the conservative mindset of satin is for dressier, nighttime events.  

*zophie*--you always make me wish I had a job where I could wear my CLs daily.  

*kamilla*--that dress is so pretty!  I love the colors and now I love the hot pink Catenitas!  I *hated* them before and now I want them.


----------



## Lyra

*gemruby, *I love your outfit!


----------



## socalboo

*Zophie* ~ You must be the best dressed at your office, you always look fabulous!

*Tampachic* ~ Great outfits! I love how when we're not buying shoes, we're buying clothes to go with the shoes! Be sure to post the modeling pics!

*gem* ~ You always look so classy even when casual, you look great!

*Kam* ~ I love how you wear color, that is a beautiful dress! The Cantenitas look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Tampachic

*Rdgldy, JH4200, Gemruby, Lyra, Zophie, Cjy, DaisyDuke, Lovely, Karwood, and SoCalboo:*
Thanks for all of your nice notes on my purchases!  

*CJY*- the top is D&G.  I bought it from Nordstrom online.  Got my black one at NM and first saw the purple one at the Saks near me but they sold out.

Model pics up as soon as I get a new camera...


----------



## Missrocks

I haven't been able to keep up with this thread lately, but I just wanted to say, that *EVERYONE* looks *SO STYLISH!* I especially love all the bags too!


----------



## Zophie

Here's a couple pics of the outfit I wore today to go to dinner with my dad.  I think this is the first pic I've posted where I wore CLs with jeans.  

CL black patent VP with burgundy tip, Joe's Jeans Provacateur, Banana Republic top, Mignon Faget ring (which you can barely see.)


----------



## LavenderIce

You look great Zophie!  I thought that stray strand of hair was a tat on your bicep.  lol  How do you like your Provocateaurs?  I have a couple pairs of Honeys that I like.


----------



## Zophie

LavenderIce said:


> You look great Zophie! I thought that stray strand of hair was a tat on your bicep. lol How do you like your Provocateaurs? I have a couple pairs of Honeys that I like.


 

Nope, I don't have any tattoos, just hair that flies everywhere.

I love the Provacateurs.  I didn't actually have to hem them but I can't wear them with flat shoes.  I have the Honey too and like them also.


----------



## daisyduke947

I LOVE your outfit, *Zophie*! I also really love the wash of your Joe's Jeans. Thanks for posting your outfit. I hope you had fun out with your dad!


----------



## xboobielicousx

you look great zophie! i love CLs with jeans


----------



## gemruby41

You look great *Zophie*!


----------



## rdgldy

nice outfit!


----------



## jh4200

Nice outfit, Zophie!  The black patent looks great against your jeans!


----------



## dknigh21

Zophie, you look great. Your jeans are really cute!


----------



## karwood

Love the outfit, *Zophie!*


----------



## bagsforme

CL City Girl.  These are my fav Loub's that I have now.


----------



## LavenderIce

You look great!  The City Girl looks so good on.  I never would have thought I would like them as much as I like them on you ladies here.


----------



## danicky

*Zophie,* you look great!!

*Bagsforme,* love the outfit.


----------



## Kamilla850

On my way to work today, I stopped by my favorite mirror in NY and snapped this photo. 

I'm wearing my nude Minibout Zeps with a Missoni skirt, Zara top, and Devi Kroell bag.


----------



## daisyduke947

*bagsforme*, that's an awesome dress! You look great in it! And your City Girl pair looks so comfy. Great outfit!


----------



## jh4200

bagsforme, what a cute outfit!  I love those city girls!

Kamilla, fab as always!  I haven't seen the nude minibouts modeled on anyone, but I really like them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Kamilla850 said:


> On my way to work today, I stopped by my favorite mirror in NY and snapped this photo.
> 
> I'm wearing my nude Minibout Zeps with a Missoni skirt, Zara top, and Devi Kroell bag.



I love those! I see your Clic Clac!! I am addicted to those... I have 4!


----------



## Zophie

*bagsforme*, I love the City Girls.  They look like they'd be comfortable too.

*Kamilla*, I always love your mirror shots.  I'm impressed you can walk in NY in heels.  the only time I went to NYC I wore sneakers and my feet still killed me.


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie said:


> Here's a couple pics of the outfit I wore today to go to dinner with my dad. I think this is the first pic I've posted where I wore CLs with jeans.
> 
> CL black patent VP with burgundy tip, Joe's Jeans Provacateur, Banana Republic top, Mignon Faget ring (which you can barely see.)


 

Zophie,

You always look so well put together!

Caroline


----------



## daisyduke947

*Kamilla*, you look wonderful! I LOVE your Missoni skirt!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*kamilla & bagsforme:*


----------



## *Magdalena*

Bagsforme~love your dress!  
Kamilla~lately i have this obsession with teal....definitely like your skirt


----------



## gemruby41

*Bags & Kam*-you look lovely!


----------



## gemruby41

I wore my brown glittart VP's to work today.

Dress & blouse-Ann Taylor Loft
Bag-Henry Beguelin


----------



## cjy

Great as always Gem!!!! The shoes are fantastic on you!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Cute outfit, Gem!  I adore those VPs!


----------



## meluvs2shop

gem: great mix of nuetrals & i  the VP's!! i wanted those so badly.


----------



## meluvs2shop

here's an outfit i wore saturday night for a dear friends 40th b-day party; the party was very low key. cute story: this adorable lil boy who was only around 11 months old and did more crawling than walking fell in love with my shoes. he was running around the room and stopped at full speed in front of my shoes. (mind you, he was crawling)
he took his adorable chubby index finger and kept stroking the bow on my shoes and my red toe nail polish. i fell in love.
future lady killer right there...sadly, no pictures of the adorable tot.

i wore the top tucked in but it's a little bit longer with side pockets. i love it in the fall with leggings and boots.

top: flounce 
jeans: j-brand
bag: treesje
belt: delia's
shoes: joli noued












*not tucked in:*


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Meluvs*! Lookin' hot, hot, hot Sister!!!

*Kam *and *Gem*, looking gorgeous as always!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *cjy, jh4200, mel, & lovely*!

*Mel*-can I chime in and also say that is a hot hot outfit!!  You look good girl!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

kam and gem--I second what lovely&amazing said.  Gorgeous as always.  

meluvs--that is a cute story!  I'd fall for him too.  And an adult one who behaved that way towards me.    Reminds me of when my nephew was a tactile toddler, he liked the way stockings felt and would run his hands over my legs.  He's a pre-teen now and I wonder if he has a thing for stockings on women (who are not his relatives.)  Anyways, that is a knock out outfit and kudos on having such a versatile top.


----------



## cjy

Meluvs! Cute story!! You look fantastic. The top is beautiful!! Love the pattern very elegant but still fun. Where did you get it???? I love how it fits.


----------



## jh4200

Meluvs, what a great party outfit!  Your top is gorgeous!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*Zophie* - You look great! Love the black patent / burg tip VP. Hot!
*bagsforme* - Love that 3.1 Philip Lim dress. I so wanted that dress! Looks great with your City Girls!
*Kam* - You are lovely and stylish strolling through NYC as usual! You are my hero walking through the city in your fabulous CLs!
*gem* - Great work outfit! You always look amazing. And the glittarts ... Gorgeous!
*meluvs* - Wow! Love how you paired your Jolies with the skinny jeans. That top is so pretty! I have yet to wear my Jolies. Your outfit has inspired me!


----------



## xboobielicousx

kamilla - ilove your skirt! i've never seen the nude minibouts...they look so pretty on you!

gem - LOVE the glittart VPs...you look so sharp!

meluvs- what a cute story   i love your outfit...the top is super super cute


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Oooh love your outfit *Meluvs2shop*! You look great!


----------



## lovespeonies

*Meluvs*- you look hot!  I love your jeans.  May I ask what jeans they are?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Gem- I love that outfit! It's awesome for work! Classic!
Meluvs- Gorgeous!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Everyone on this forum is so stylish. You all look fantastic and really do your Loubies justice


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Love it *meluvs*! I'm glad to see that someone wears nude patent with dark denim! Did it transfer onto the shoes at all? I need to know if I should buy a bunch of light colored jeans for my nude VP's that are coming in the mail.


----------



## daisyduke947

Gorgeous outfit, *gemruby*! You look so prepped for work and stylish. Such a great outfit.

Love your outfit, *meluvs2shop*! You look great! Your J Brand jeans look great on you.


----------



## danicky

*Kam,* love the minibouts in nude.
*Gem-* I love it.
*Meluvs,* very pretty.


----------



## snf8

ugh, it is so hard for me to keep up with this thread!

but i wanted all you ladies to know that you alllll look fab and i am so proud to be associated with such gorgeous ladies who own magnificent shoes!!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies!!  I agree snf8, the ladies here are indeed stylish!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*lovely& amazing!* thanks mami! i'm still waiting for you to whip out some more adorable dresses.

*lavender:* LOL. yeah, i don't discriminate. i'll take a compliment from any height.
you should ask your nephew if he still likes the way stockings feel on a woman, but he might be too young to answer ...or at least i hope he is .
i actually love the way stockings feel on my legs, albeit i hardly wear them, but i do.

*daisy:* TY. i had an embarrassing but very laughable moment with the first pair of J Brand that i purchased...let's just say it was a good thing i was home.

*lana:* truthfully, i was worried wearing such dark denim with my nudes. that's why i am glad the jeans are meant to hit the ankle area. however, the back of the leg did touch the back of the shoe slightly so i very gently cuffed it so it wouldn't touch at all. i didn't even want my bag too close to the jeans. i think you can wear a dark wash (generally speaking i prefer a dark wash, imo, it's much more flattering) & it would definitely pair nicely with nude shoes but just be mindful-at least until you wash them a couple of times. the jeans not the shoes! 

*lovespeonies:* the jeans are J Brand & i sized up but that was probably b/c of my a$$. :shame: for me, b/c i am curvy, going up a size made a world of a difference

*shoeaddict, danicky, mypurseaddiction, xboobie, jh4200, gem:* TY ladies! my dh loved my outfit as well. i felt good that night. don't you just love when you put something together in your mind and when you physically do it it actually works?!?! i know tucking in the shirt was a little risk but i liked the results.

*cjy: *TY! i purchased the shirt at nordstrom last fall.

*surlygirl:* definitely get those beautiful shoes out and start sashaying down the street with them. i always size down with a d'orsay pump so these were no exception, but man was i wobbling at the end of the night walking towards our car. i kept telling my husband to SLOW DOWN. my toes felt like i was squeezing the little life out of them. poor things.

*snf8:* ITA! we have some serious style going on in here which is great!


----------



## socalboo

*Zophie* ~ You look great, as always this time you're making casual hot!

*bagsforme* ~ Pretty dress, it goes great with your City Girls!

*Kam* ~ I love your mirror shots! You look beautiful as always! Your nude Minibouts are sexy girl!

*gem* ~ You look fabulous, as always too! Nice colors! I love your Glittart VPs! 

*meluvs* ~ I love your top it is beautiful! You look gorgeous! That is a cute story too!


----------



## lovely&amazing

meluvs2shop said:


> *lovely& amazing!* thanks mami! i'm still waiting for you to whip out some more adorable dresses.


 

For you, _anything_! 

I might just have a little somethin' for you in a few days...


----------



## Kamilla850

meluvs - you look absolutely amazing!  I prefer the top tucked in because I think that the belt ties the look together nicely.  Plus it shows off your smoking body!  You look great.


----------



## glamgrl921

snf8 said:


> ugh, it is so hard for me to keep up with this thread!
> 
> but i wanted all you ladies to know that you alllll look fab and i am so proud to be associated with such gorgeous ladies who own magnificent shoes!!



Well said!  I agree!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*socalboo: TY! 
L&A: *ooohhhh la la la...can't wait to see what you come up with! 
*kamilla:* wow. ty for that compliment!:shame: i adore your clothes & shoe collection so your comments mean a lot.


----------



## Kamilla850

Here is my outfit from last night, a brown/white DVF wrap dress and nude patent NPs.  I wore a beige croc clutch but it didn't make it into the photo.


----------



## shoecrazy

Wow Kamilla, you look fantastic!


----------



## keya

Everyone looks great!


----------



## jh4200

Cute dress, Kam!  And your legs look amazing in those nude VPs!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Kam,

great dress - check
great legs - check
great shoes - check check

You are gawgeous!  I love your style.  =)


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies!  I have been hitting the gym lately so I feel more comfortable wearing shorter dresses/skirts nowadays.  Thank you for your lovely comments!


----------



## surlygirl

Kam - You look fabulous!!! The dress looks perfect on you, and the shoes bring the hotness!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Kam*, I LOVE it! You look fantastic!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

You look gorgeous in that dress, *Kamilla*!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*kamilla:* GREAT legs, great dress & gorgeous shoes.  it!


----------



## karwood

*Kam- gorgeous!*


----------



## gemruby41

*Kam*-you look great!!!!


----------



## *Lo

Kam you look GREAT!!!  Love your outfit as always!


----------



## cjy

Looking good Kam!!!!


----------



## danicky

*Kam,* very nice outfit!!!


----------



## xboobielicousx

kamilla - you look great!!!! congrats on going to the gym! it has paid off really well...you look awesome


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

This is my first outfit post...:s

Hubby and I had an overnight trip last night to Santa Barbara and we went out to see an outdoor theatre performance nearby. I tried on like 5 tops with these jeans and what does he pick but all black. lol Oh well! My Joli Noeuds made their maiden voyage! I was so proud of myself, we ended up walking about 12 blocks at least and on cobblestones, and we did great! They are surprisingly comfortable, I was very nervous but it worked out perfectly. I will be wearing them a lot now!

At any rate: Tank top from Target, sweater from Splendid, jeans by Paige and of course the lovely CL Joli Noeud Dorcets.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Kam- I LOVE the DVF!!!
Neverenough- Gorgeous!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Neverenough- great outfit! You look fantastic!


----------



## daisyduke947

You look fabulous, *neverenoughhandbags*! There is absolutely nothing wrong with wearing black, you look gorgeous!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Neverenough*-you look great!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

neverending - gorgeous!!!


----------



## jh4200

neverenough, you look so great!  those jeans are the perfect length to show off the jolis!


----------



## rdgldy

neverenough, your outfit looks really nice!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Thank you for the compliments ladies! You all are so sweet. I do love those jeans, I keep scouring ebay for more pairs LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

Kam--You legs look amazing!  

neverenough--You make a casual outfit look polished.  

It's been hot where I am.  Here I am wearing a brown linen Juicy sundress with my Zoups:







My $16 Old Navy outfit with hot pink Catenitas:


----------



## daisyduke947

Cute outfits, *LavenderIce*! I love that red and white striped tee. So cute!


----------



## gemruby41

*Lav*-love both outfits!! Cute juicy dress!


----------



## Missrocks

*Kam~* You always have the best dresses! Looking great!

*Neverenough*- Love you black Jolis!

*Lavender*~ The Zoups are perfect for that juicy dress. And love the Catenitas with the striped tee. Too cute!


----------



## sara999

gorgeous lav!! i have such a soft spot for the pink cantenitas but i could never justify the price


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Neverenough* and *Lav*, you look great!

I'm loving the Zoups!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lav, both outfits are so cute!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Thank you, missrocks and lovelyandamazing!

Lavender, I love both outfits! Great hi-lo you got going on there on the second one!


----------



## dknigh21

*neverenough* - Nice outfit. I love your jeans.

*Lav* - Your outfits are so cute. I love mixing CLs with a casual look.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*neverenough:* those jeans look great on you!
*lavender: *you're just too cute! nuff said.


----------



## shoecrazy

Neverenough - Cute outfit with the Jolis - I love that Splendid sweater - where did you find it?
Lavender - I love both outfits! The Zoups are so cute and I love how the pink platform of the catenita matches your shirt.

Here's my outfit from last night - BCBG dress (worn as tunic to disguise post-wedding weight gain ) banana republic jeans, and wine patent triclos:


----------



## gemruby41

*shoecrazy*-I don't see weight gain. You look fabulous!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lav- LOVE the Catenitas with that outfit!!!
Shoe- um what weight?!?! You look fantastic!


----------



## shoecrazy

gemruby41 said:


> *shoecrazy*-I don't see weight gain. You look fabulous!!!



See - the disguise worked!  Thanks gem and shoeaddict!


----------



## cjy

Shoecrazy...weight gain??? I am sorry I do not see it?? All I see is an adorble and goodlooking girl with a smashing outfit and shoes. You must have posted the wrong pic!!


----------



## cjy

Lav, I love them both!!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

shoecrazy said:


> Neverenough - Cute outfit with the Jolis - I love that Splendid sweater - where did you find it?
> Lavender - I love both outfits! The Zoups are so cute and I love how the pink platform of the catenita matches your shirt.
> 
> Here's my outfit from last night - BCBG dress (worn as tunic to disguise post-wedding weight gain ) banana republic jeans, and wine patent triclos:


  You look fantastic!  what weight gain???? 
 your Triclos...cant wait to wear mine


----------



## danicky

*Lav,* very cute outfits.

*Shoecrazy,* love it. Very chic.


----------



## jh4200

Love those triclos, shoecrazy!  not to mention I agree with everyone else - what weight gain?


----------



## lovely&amazing

Now that I've gone "_nude_"....

Dress to match (_Yes_, I'm taped in)


----------



## LavenderIce

shoecrazy--you look fabulous!!!  No weight gain noted or disguise needed.

lovely&amazing--My goodness, you are one hot tamale!  I almost forgot my sexual orientation.  

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on my casual outfits.  After seeing shoecrazy and lovely&amazing gorgeous, gorgeous pics, I gotta step it up.


----------



## danicky

*lovely&amazing,* very pretty.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*lovely:* i think i just found my first girl crush! total hotness right there, ma! i kept checking in on this thread to see when you'll post...even if i'm a little behind on work. 


*shoecrazy:*  your triclos! i think you look nice & healthy.


----------



## *Magdalena*

lovely&amazing said:


> Now that I've gone "_nude_"....
> 
> Dress to match (_Yes_, I'm taped in)


 
Yowza!!!!! love the dress and the low cut front..super sexy and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## shoecrazy

Gorgeous lovely&amazing! I like your new avatar too - for the longest time, when I looked at your old avatar without studying it closely, I swear I thought it was a picture of flowers - like tulips or something!


----------



## 8seventeen19

lovely&amazing said:


> Now that I've gone "_nude_"....
> 
> Dress to match (_*Yes*_*, I'm taped in)*



OMG I about died when I read that!!! You look smokin' hot stuff!!


----------



## jh4200

LavenderIce said:


> lovely&amazing--My goodness, you are one hot tamale! I almost forgot my sexual orientation.
> 
> quote]
> 
> I was about to write almost this exact thing!  Lovely, seriously - hot, hot, hot!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you all for the amazing compliments!

*Shoecrazy*, thank you! I love your triclos with the jeans, you look great!!

*Lavender*, I almost fell over! We would make one hot girl-couple...

*Meluvs*, You can be my Valentine anytime!

*Danicky*, You showed me how it's done with the nudes!

*Magdalena*, thank you, my "twin"! 

*K*, A little double-sided tape and I'm good to go! 

*Jh*, you are awesome


----------



## lvpiggy

neverenoughhandbags said:


> This is my first outfit post...:s
> 
> Hubby and I had an overnight trip last night to Santa Barbara and we went out to see an outdoor theatre performance nearby. I tried on like 5 tops with these jeans and what does he pick but all black. lol Oh well! My Joli Noeuds made their maiden voyage! I was so proud of myself, we ended up walking about 12 blocks at least and on cobblestones, and we did great! They are surprisingly comfortable, I was very nervous but it worked out perfectly. I will be wearing them a lot now!
> 
> At any rate: Tank top from Target, sweater from Splendid, jeans by Paige and of course the lovely CL Joli Noeud Dorcets.


 
perfect!!!  your feet look so dainty and cute cute cute!


----------



## lvpiggy

lovely&amazing said:


> Now that I've gone "_nude_"....
> 
> Dress to match (_Yes_, I'm taped in)


 
whoa!!!!! that's one sexy dress!!


----------



## surlygirl

*neverenough* - love the Jolis with jeans. They look great. Glad to hear they were comfy! Still haven't worn mine yet.
*lav* - Great summer outfits! Love the hot pink!
*shoecrazy* - You look so cute! Weight gain??! That's (shoe)crazy!!! :shame:
*lovely* - One word ... fierce! You better work!!! Can you tell I'm ready for the new season of America's Next Top Model?


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you to everyone!  I guess all those lunges and squats are paying off.  I appreciate your comments ladies, so big hugs to everyone.  

Lovely - you look smoking hot!!  

Lav - you look so great.  I love how you mix high and low, you are the tPF 'Carrie Bradshaw'.

shoecrazy - I think that you look great, if you have gained any weight, then it suits you very well because you look fabulous!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ok, so I've done a lot of clothes shopping lately and I am not sure about anything really. So here we go!
#1 





#2- My ta-tas don't fit in the line but I think I am going to keep this one because I love it so much andddddd I am loosing weight 





#3





#4- And yet another one that my boobies don't fit into


----------



## gemruby41

*lovely*-your are setting my computer on fire!!! You look smokin Hot!


----------



## azhangie

shoeaddict - you look awesome!!!I always love seeing your outfit pictures! I wish my boobies were bigger...argh!


----------



## gemruby41

*shoeaddictklw*-I can't decide which is my favorite because you look great in all of them!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

#5 Gorgeous Cooper by Courtney (My Dallas gal!)





#6- Another Cooper by Courtney- THE reason I HAD to have Very Noeuds! 
This is SOOOO much more vibrant IRL!





#7- The Thayer dress I got from Shopbop.com!


----------



## 8seventeen19

OH and I promise to put some tanner on my legs before I go out in public!


----------



## 8seventeen19

azhangie said:


> shoeaddict - you look awesome!!!I always love seeing your outfit pictures! I wish my boobies were bigger...argh!


 
Ohhh nooooo you don't! I've had one breast reduction already and they're just a pain in the neck... literally. I'll have it done again in a few years I am sure. Thanks for the compliment though! 

Thanks Gem!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Love your new belt!  I remember you telling me about it...i ended up getting a very similar one...looks identical to the one Carrie wore on SATC movie. great outfits!!! i especially like your belt paired up with mad marys.  hot!


----------



## jh4200

Krystal, you look great in everything!  I loooooove that Thayer dress, though - great buy!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I'll tell you...you all are the most effective mood-elevator I've ever tried!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you, *LV*, *Surly*, *Kam* and *Gem*!!!

*K*, I LOVE #1, #5 and #7 the best...of course you look beautiful in them all, though!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

shoeaddictklw said:


> OH and I promise to put some tanner on my legs before I go out in public!


 
Oh giiiiiirl that's exactly how I feel! It's been raining so much here so I am pasty white. Rain = no sun = pasty white LGS.


----------



## karwood

*Lovely- *That is one smokin hot outfit!!!!!

*ShoeAddict- *You are totally rockin in outfit  #7, #1 ,#5 and #2. That Thayer dress is fabulous!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

lovely&amazing said:


> Thank you all for the amazing compliments!
> 
> *Shoecrazy*, thank you! I love your triclos with the jeans, you look great!!
> 
> *Lavender*, I almost fell over! We would make one hot girl-couple...
> 
> *Meluvs*, You can be my Valentine anytime!
> 
> *Danicky*, You showed me how it's done with the nudes!
> 
> *Magdalena*, thank you, my "twin"!
> 
> *K*, A little double-sided tape and I'm good to go!
> 
> *Jh*, you are awesome


 
l&a--we'd have the best shoe collection as far as girl-couples go!  I can even wear a matching black/nude outfit to match yours.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kamilla850 said:


> Thank you to everyone! I guess all those lunges and squats are paying off. I appreciate your comments ladies, so big hugs to everyone.
> 
> Lovely - you look smoking hot!!
> 
> Lav - you look so great. I love how you mix high and low, you are the tPF 'Carrie Bradshaw'.
> 
> shoecrazy - I think that you look great, if you have gained any weight, then it suits you very well because you look fabulous!


 
Thanks Kam!  You were the inspiration for the Catenitas.  Seeing them on you and butterfly pushed me over the edge when I previously believed they would never be something I would wear.


----------



## LavenderIce

Krystal--#1, 4, 5-7 are my faves!  I truly do have a new appreciation for zebra print after seeing all of your outfits.


----------



## Zophie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Ohhh nooooo you don't! I've had one breast reduction already and they're just a pain in the neck... literally. I'll have it done again in a few years I am sure. Thanks for the compliment though!
> 
> Thanks Gem!


 

ahhh, none of us are every happy with our boobies!  I have the opposite problem.  My tops are too empty and I want boobies.  You can give me some of yours.

I think all your dresses are adorable!  I almost had to go to MS last week.  I was tihnking wow, there will be two people in the state with CLs now!  But I didn't have to go.


----------



## laureenthemean

*shoecrazy*, if that's what your "weight gain" looks like, I wish I could gain weight like you.


----------



## sara999

oooooooo krystal! you're pulling at the shoulders of your dress and that photo is SO hot!!!!


and shoeaddict...um...weight loss? we can trade! i'll give you some of my weight and lose some of mine!!! and L&A...wow. you guys are skinny minnies and i'm jealous!


----------



## xboobielicousx

l&a - HOT HOT HOT! wow you look sexy! i love the dress and of course the nudes 

shoeaddict - you look great in those outfits but i espieically love the thayer dress 

shoecrazy - ok girl you ARE crazy! there is no weight gain at all...very cute outfit and i LOVE your triclos...those are one of my must haves for the fall


----------



## meluvs2shop

*shoeaddict:*  #1, 5 & 7!! but i also can see why you love #2. i think the color and the shape of it looks divine on you. now if you'd like, you can give me some of your ta ta's and you could definitely pull off #2 ( i, too, like it a a lot) & #4.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

shoecrazy...sorry I didn't see this before. I got the Splendid top at Anthropologie, it's t-shirt material, awesome!

Lovelyandamazing, WOW! Gorgeous!

shoeaddict: I love all your outfits! You do color so well. I'm so stuck on solids, I need to branch out.


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Magdalena* said:


> Love your new belt!  I remember you telling me about it...i ended up getting a very similar one...looks identical to the one Carrie wore on SATC movie. great outfits!!! i especially like your belt paired up with mad marys.  hot!


I love yours! I saw it in the other thread. It was funny because I hadn't originally planned to wear the belt with my Mad Marys. I wanted to wear it with my V.Noeuds to keep the look soft but I *really* like it with them!! 



jh4200 said:


> Krystal, you look great in everything!  I loooooove that Thayer dress, though - great buy!


Thanks! I was probably the deal of the century!




lovely&amazing said:


> *K*, I LOVE #1, #5 and #7 the best...of course you look beautiful in them all, though!!


Thank you K! You've helped me pick out the ones I am going to keep!



karwood said:


> *ShoeAddict- *You are totally rockin in outfit  #7, #1 ,#5 and #2. That Thayer dress is fabulous!!!


The Thayer dress turned out to be kind of a surprise with how nicely it fit! I just wish I would have bought the white too!




LavenderIce said:


> Krystal--#1, 4, 5-7 are my faves!  I truly do have a new appreciation for zebra print after seeing all of your outfits.


Zebra is one of my faves with a pair of bright shoes! 



Zophie said:


> ahhh, none of us are every happy with our boobies!  I have the opposite problem.  My tops are too empty and I want boobies.  You can give me some of yours.
> 
> I think all your dresses are adorable!  I almost had to go to MS last week.  I was tihnking wow, there will be two people in the state with CLs now!  But I didn't have to go.


I'll give you a ton how about that?!? You know they actually sell a couple of pairs here @ Jeffrey's. It just makes me wonder if anyone has actually bought them because I haven't seen anyone here NEAR stylish enough to be wearing them! 



sara999 said:


> oooooooo krystal! you're pulling at the shoulders of your dress and that photo is SO hot!!!!
> 
> 
> and shoeaddict...um...weight loss? we can trade! i'll give you some of my weight and lose some of mine!!! and L&A...wow. you guys are skinny minnies and i'm jealous!


OMG I am having a hell of a time losing it though! I am down to about 800-900 calories a day and I am STILL only losing 2 lbs a week. 



xboobielicousx said:


> shoeaddict - you look great in those outfits but i espieically love the thayer dress


Thank you!! You going to come shopping with us Labor Day weekend!?!?




meluvs2shop said:


> *shoeaddict:*  #1, 5 & 7!! but i also can see why you love #2. i think the color and the shape of it looks divine on you. now if you'd like, you can give me some of your ta ta's and you could definitely pull off #2 ( i, too, like it a a lot) & #4.



I'll give you what's left from Zophie... there's plenty to go around!!! 



neverenoughhandbags said:


> shoeaddict: I love all your outfits! You do color so well. I'm so stuck on solids, I need to branch out.


Thanks! I  color so much. I thank my color theory prof, in helping me with pairing colors.


----------



## lovely&amazing

LavenderIce said:


> l&a--we'd have the best shoe collection as far as girl-couples go! I can even wear a matching black/nude outfit to match yours.


 
Then I think we have a date...

And thank yous + kisses to *Karwood*, *Sara*, *Xb *and *Neverenough*!


----------



## Stinas

Everyone looks sooo great!!!


----------



## cjy

lovely&amazing said:


> now that i've gone "_nude_"....
> 
> Dress to match (_yes_, i'm taped in)


wow!!!!!!


----------



## jh4200

My outfit for dinner with friends last night - my new Rachel Pally dress and fuschia suede declics:


----------



## gemruby41

Aww *jh4200*, you look fantastic!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I love the play on colors JH! You looked gorgeous!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Gem and shoeaddict!  I've just recently started wearing colors, always been sort of a black and white girl, but seeing so many gorgeous outfits on this forum has really started to give me some ideas.  This was my first big experiment, so I'm glad you like it - I'll have to think up some more!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Pink is always a fantastic "neutral". So is red. They go with pretty much everything IMO.


----------



## sara999

hahaha you are turning everyone onto pink! i swear you have single-handedly dragged me into a world of colour!

those fuschia mixed with the blue! lovely


----------



## LavenderIce

sara999 said:


> hahaha you are turning everyone onto pink! *i swear you have single-handedly dragged me into a world of colour!*
> 
> those fuschia mixed with the blue! lovely


 
Me too!  Krystal, I now want a Louboutin rainbow of my very own!

jh4200--Your outfit is hot!  I want a fuschia shoe badly now!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Jh*, I love it! You are showing me how to wear color, too! I've always played the matching game but I loooove your outfit! Did you have so much fun?


----------



## Zophie

I hardly wear color and I've really been trying too.  I'm really inspired by everyone on here.


----------



## keya

Wow, everyone looks great!!


----------



## jh4200

Thanks Sara, Lavender, Lovely, Zophie, and Keya!

Sara's right - shoeaddict and kamilla have inspired me to wear color!  

Lovely - yes, I had a great time!  I got lots of compliments on my shoes, and I just felt more fun being in such a fun outfit!


----------



## lulabee

You all look simply FAB! *lovely,* that dress is dangerous!!! I want one!


----------



## techie81

I've been a lurker in this thread because it's too hard to keep up.  I have to say every single one of you look phenomenal 

Lav, you look great! Love the outfits.

Shoecrazy, I almost bought that dress tonight! I might need to reconsider now. Beautiful! And weight gain??? You're crazy!

lovely, wow!!! That dress is hot and you have an amazing figure! Did you use actual double-sided tape or toupee tape? Toupee tape is nifty stuff.

neverenough, cute!!! I wore a similar outfit the other day with my Joli Noeuds.

shoeaddict, love all the dresses!  And that Thayer dress especially...WOW!
I'm with you there with the problem boobies...hoping that the remainder of my weight loss will be concentrated there. And I HAVE to ask...I can't remember if you live in Jackson, but are you in the advertising industry? For some reason, you remind me of someone in the Jackson Advertising Federation (we all meet up a couple times a year for district events).

jh, LOVE the color combo!  I've always wanted to try a blue/hot pink combo and you pull it off flawlessly!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thanks *Lula* and *Techie*!  

*Lula*, you can borrow it _anytime_ you want and *Techie*, I use the Victoria's Secret double sided tape...it works wonders (even when I have lotion on or am working up a naughty sweat on a dancefloor somewhere)...


----------



## techie81

lovely&amazing said:


> *Techie*, I use the Victoria's Secret double sided tape...it works wonders (even when I have lotion on or am working up a naughty sweat on a dancefloor somewhere)...



Ooh, good to know!!!  Mine barely hung on after 4 hours of dancing at a wedding but I thought it did well for what it had to hold in . I'll check that out, thanks!


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> Thanks *Lula* and *Techie*!
> 
> *Lula*, you can borrow it _anytime_ you want and *Techie*, I use the Victoria's Secret double sided tape...it works wonders (even when I have lotion on or am working up a naughty sweat on a dancefloor somewhere)...


  ya!


----------



## techie81

PLEASE excuse the air mattress (my best friend from PA was in town) and my wild hair as I was on my way to bed when I took it (which, btw, I chopped off a couple days ago I'm ok with it now though...). New dress from Old Navy...cheap and very comfy!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Techie your Rolandos are GORGEOUS!!! I love that dress with them too!


----------



## techie81

Thanks *shoeaddict*!!


----------



## techie81

And one more... bought this Max and Cleo dress the other day (excuse the shoes behind me). Not sure if I'm keeping it yet, since I'm a tad top heavy. :shame:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Nooooo you have to keep it! It looks devine!!! Where did you find it at?


----------



## rainyjewels

techie, you're so fashionable!!! i LOVE both outfits!! and omg, the rolandos are TDF...!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Your body shape is _exactly_ like mine!


----------



## daisyduke947

You ladies look so hot!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Ooooo, you have to keep that dress, *Techie*! You look great!!


----------



## techie81

*Rainy*, thanks so much!! 



shoeaddictklw said:


> Nooooo you have to keep it! It looks devine!!! Where did you find it at?



I got it at Dillard's! I had to have it when I saw it (I recently returned a similar dress from Badgley Mischka because it didn't fit and this was much cheaper anyway!)  It's on their website now too: http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...ch.x=14&N=1000410&Nty=1&search.y=5&R=02792584

I read earlier that you got a reduction?  I have been considering one if these sisters don't go down in the next 15-20lb I lose. Minimizers can only do so much and I read that they're bad for you.


----------



## techie81

Thanks, *lovely*!


----------



## choco

techie81 said:


> And one more... bought this Max and Cleo dress the other day (excuse the shoes behind me). Not sure if I'm keeping it yet, since I'm a tad top heavy. :shame:


 
Techie, You look great!! Love your outfit and rolando.


----------



## techie81

choco said:


> Techie, You look great!! Love your outfit and rolando.  May I ask where you get your Max and Cleo dress? Thanks.



Thanks *choco*!!!  I got at Dillard's but it's available online too: http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...ch.x=14&N=1000410&Nty=1&search.y=5&R=02792584


----------



## choco

techie81 said:


> Thanks *choco*!!! I got at Dillard's but it's available online too: http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...ch.x=14&N=1000410&Nty=1&search.y=5&R=02792584


 
Thanks, sweetie.


----------



## adeana

Love the skirt Techie.  Definitely keep it.


----------



## keya

Great outfits, techie!


----------



## techie81

Thanks *adeana*, *keya*!


----------



## keya

Today a member of the opposite gender accused me of doing "nothing" all day. Well, this is a little story about the struggles a woman faces just to figure out what to wear the next day. I'm about to break into a sweat. 

I started out with Gwenissimas, a pinstripe skirt and a top with little skulls on it.







but decided that wearing a skirt and heels to class might be a bit much.
Then I tried on an outfit that I wont even post because it was such a disaster 
Then for some reason I thought that dressing up like a neon blimp would be a good idea. It wasn't  






(both pics are with Genissimas)

Then I tried on a red top, black pants and my Laponos. 






^This could've worked out in theory, but in practice it just emphasized my belly :s (I've gained a lot of weight and I'm not too happy about it :shame


----------



## keya

I realized that I'm just going to class and would like a more casual look, so I figured a hoodie would be the way to go.






Only problem is I've gained so much weight so fast that all the jeans I bought earlier this summer are now a bit tighter than I appreciate... I'm not sure I can pull off heels that high (Gwens) and pants _that_ tight. 

So I put on a top that covers my butt (:shame but it didn't really help matters any.






The shoes are purple Sirenes.






I'm still not happy, so I try a different route, still wearing my Gwens since I have my heart set on wearing them tomorrow.






I've had these jeans for more than a year but never got around to haing them hemmed, so they're about half a mile too long, which looks kind of funny :/

Hmm, how about I try an outfit with the EB Rolandos? 






Ok, now it looks like I don't have a waist, and the pants are too short. Great. 






Those were all the outfits I had time to try on before the battery on my camera died and I had to go for dinner. Now it's back to the drawing board. We have several hours of hard work ahead of us.


----------



## danicky

*Keya,* really cute outfits. Love your style. Your body is perfect, I don't know what you're talking about!!!


----------



## surlygirl

keya - what a great outfit post! I love the way you put things together. You look great, but I totally understand feeling that items bought just a few months back now fit a bit differently! :shame:


----------



## techie81

I don't know what you're talking about either!  I think you look fantastic! Love the red top. And those purple Sirenes...wow!


----------



## techie81

My "I'm not having a bebe and I'm totally ok with that" dress...on my way to a baby shower. My Joli Noeuds with a dress from Laundry by Design:


----------



## jh4200

Haha, techie, I love your description!  You look fantastic - and I'm totally okay with that!


----------



## keya

*danicky* ~ You're too kind 


*surlygirl* ~ Thanks  I bought a ton of jeans earlier this summer and now they're all too tight :shame:


*techie* ~ Thanks  I love the dress, and the Jolis!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Keya*, I love stories...and I love your style! Don't be hard on yourself, you're beautiful!

*Techie*, you go on with your gorgeous non-bebe-having self in that dress, I LOVE it!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Techie- I love that dress!!! It looks fab on you!


----------



## Leescah

keya said:


>


 
LOVE this top *keya!* Where's it from?? 

p.s. you look totally fab on all those outfits, so no fretting about this "weight gain" - I will not permit it hehe!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*techie*-you have fabulous taste!!  all three dresses!!!

*keya*-you look great, and you have a great body!! I love your reading your stories.


----------



## cjy

Keya!!! You are too funny!!! Love the stories and the outfits!!!!


----------



## techie81

Thank you, *jh4200*, *keya*, *lovely*, *my purse addiction*, *gem*!  Just got back...managed to have only one person ask me when it's my turn. ush:


----------



## shopalot

*Keya* you look fabulous in all of your outfits!
*Techie* really nice dress, I think you got off easy! LOL


----------



## jh4200

Keya, I'm dying to know what you finally decided to wear!!!!


----------



## daisyduke947

*keya*, I LOVE your outfits! I really love that pink and orange tee shirt. Where is it from?

*techie*, cuuute!


----------



## Tampachic

techie81 said:


> And one more... bought this Max and Cleo dress the other day (excuse the shoes behind me). Not sure if I'm keeping it yet, since I'm a tad top heavy. :shame:


 
Techie, I love this on you!  Definitely a keeper. And super sexy with those Rolandos!


----------



## snf8

* keya*, oh how i wish i went to school where it was appropriate to wear my CLs! unfortunately there are lots of hills and i go to school in the redwood forest sooo...


----------



## mistyknightwin

Cute outfits Keya and Techie*!*


----------



## ShoeLover

Beautiful outfits ladies!!! Keep them coming!
My new wallis!


----------



## shoecrazy

Those Wallises are so cute on you ShoeLover. Great outfit!


----------



## gemruby41

*ShoeLover*-you look so sophisticated! I love it!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks girls! You're sooo sweet!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

ShoeLover, I LOVE the look....from head to toe!


----------



## surlygirl

Shoelover ... such a chic look! love your bbag, too! Is that the weekender?


----------



## rdgldy

Shoelover, you look great!


----------



## ShoeLover

Thanks ladies!!!
*Surly*-yes! It's an argent weekender!


----------



## daisyduke947

Lovely, *ShoeLover*!


----------



## cjy

Cute shoelover!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

_Very_ nice, *Shoelover*!!!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks girls!


----------



## LavenderIce

techie--you've got some adorable outfits!  

keya--I don't know what you're talking about, I would like to have your weight gain.  You're too hard on yourself and you have no reason to be, you look fantastic.

shoelover--Once again, great outfit!


----------



## techie81

Thanks Lavender!

Shoelover, WOW!  You look terrific!


----------



## Zophie

Tampachic said:


> Techie, I love this on you! Definitely a keeper. And super sexy with those Rolandos!


 

I agree.  You should definitely keep it, Techie.  This outfit looks fab on you!


----------



## techie81

Thanks!!  I've decided to keep it, but it will require some minor alterations (sleeves are waaay too big when I put my arms down)...so just a few more days till I can wear it!


----------



## Stinas

Keya & Techie - you both look great!!


----------



## legaldiva

I just love all the new outfits!!


----------



## Madinat

keya said:


> *
> this top is TO DIE FOR! where is it from? please share, thanks!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FANTASTIC pose and photo!*



great post, btw!


----------



## rdgldy

Keya, you look amazing!


----------



## karwood

My Gosh! I have not checked this thread out for days! I am really behind!Forgive me for not individually complimenting everybody. 

I just viewed the pics and EVERYBODY looks fabulous!!


----------



## gemruby41

I'm off from work today, so I'm heading to the mall.

Top-Macy's
Skirt-J Crew
Bag-LV
Shoes-CL City Girls


----------



## sara999

i love that outfit gem!


----------



## shoecrazy

Gem those city girls look fantastic on you!


----------



## techie81

Hot as always, gem!!!  Love the City Girls on you!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Cute Outfit Gem!


----------



## daisyduke947

LOVE your outfit, *gemruby*!


----------



## danicky

Love it *Gem.*


----------



## LavenderIce

gem--I didn't know you had a pair of the City Girls!  If I were to put together your outfit to go to the mall it would require great effort on my part, you make it look effortless!


----------



## Tampachic

You look awesome *Gemruby*.


----------



## karwood

*Gem- *Love the outfit and the City Girls!


----------



## surlygirl

Another great outfit, gem. You always look so stylish!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Gem*, you look fabulous!!!


----------



## jh4200

Gem you look great!  What a cute top - love the colors!  and love those city girls!


----------



## legaldiva

*Gem*--you look lovely, and for the first time I just love the City Girls!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Gem* Day _off_? You are _on_! You look gorgeous.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Shoelover* you are so adorable!!!! Love the Wallis on you!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks everyone for the lovely compliments!!! So much  here. I made it through my shopping without any foot pain.


----------



## Stinas

Looking great Gem!


----------



## Zophie

JetSetGo! said:


> *Gem* Day _off_? You are _on_! You look gorgeous.


 
yeah, really!  I'm such a slob on my off days.  You look fabulous, Gem!


----------



## adeana

Sharp outfit *Gem!*


----------



## Missrocks

*Gem*~ The City Girls were made for the outfit! Love the bag too.


I think I broke my third toe (that's my story and I'm sticking to it!)- so I had to introduce some CL flats. 







Trina Turk dress
J Crew Ribbon belt
CL Jaws Black Python and Ivory flats - twins to my Jaws VP


----------



## techie81

^^ Cute!!!  I adore your dress!


----------



## Missrocks

^ Thanks Techie!

..I am so behind on this thread...I just went back and read the pages I missed...
*Keya*~ Love all of your outfits! Thanks for sharing the story too.
*Shoelover*~ Very cute! I love the Wallis
*Techie*~ Cute dresses- Love the Joli's!


----------



## sara999

i had no idea they made jaws flats..SO cute!!!! i hope your toe gets better!!


----------



## rdgldy

Great look-I love the flats and Trink Turk is one of my favorites too!!


----------



## surlygirl

Such a chic dress, Missrocks! The python jaws flats look fabulous!


----------



## LavenderIce

Lovely outfit MissRocks!    You look great.


----------



## legaldiva

*Missrocks*--I just LOVE those flats!!  And the dress!!  Everything!!

I've been faithfully wearing CLs to work, but my broken camera was just sent yesterday to be fixed--I'm having outfit posting withdrawl!


----------



## jh4200

Love the outfit, MissRocks!  Those flats are adorable!


----------



## gemruby41

*Missrocks*-love the look! The J Crew belt is so cute with the dress.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Missrocks*~i love trina turk and that dress looks great on you....love the combo with your flats-they're too cute


----------



## Missrocks

Thanks to *Sara, Rgdlady, Lavender, Surlygirl, Legaldiva, jh4200, Gem, and Magdalena*, for all of the lovely compliments!  I hope my toe gets to feeling better too!- I can still manage heels for a couple hours, but not any longer than that.

Oops, I just realized I forgot to watermark my pic last night...


----------



## Stinas

Havent posted here in a while due to messed up comp.
Black Bebe shirt, white jacket from Forever 21 & R&R Jeans, Calvin Clein Belt...with my HG...Python VP


----------



## legaldiva

*Stinas*--gorgeous as usual!!!


----------



## evolkatie

I love your outfit Stinas


----------



## meggyg8r

fab Stinas!!


----------



## danicky

Love it *Stina*!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great look* Stinas*
*MissRocks-* I love that Tina Turk Dress you look fab!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Stinas*~look at you all happy!  LOL...you look hot!!


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas-beautiful, as always!


----------



## jh4200

Stinas, you look fab!


----------



## hlp_28

Stinas, love the Python VP!! Wish I could find them ......


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas you look wonderful as usual.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*MissRocks* & *Stinas* you are hot stuff!


----------



## adeana

So cute *MissRocks*!  Where did you find the flats?

Great outfit *Stinas*!


----------



## cjy

Missrocks you look so pretty!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas*-Hot damn, you look smokin' in those jeans!!


----------



## Stinas

*legaldiva*, *evolkatie*, *meggyg8r*, *danicky*, *LadyLouboutin08*, **Magdalena**, *rdgldy*, *jh4200*, *hlp_28*, *LavenderIce*, *JetSetGo*, *adeana*, *gemruby41* 
Thank you all sooo much!!!

*hlp_28* - Try Calling Vegas...thats where a wonderful TPFer put them on hold for me.


----------



## Missrocks

Thank you *LadyLouboutin, JetSet*, and *Cjy* for the nice compliments 


*Adeana~ *I happened to come across them on Ebay. My Jaws VP need a friend..


*Stinas*~ Love your Pythons! You look great. 
Too bad I missed the one's on Ebay this morning- they were my size too!


----------



## cfellis522

MissRocks-Love the flats!
Stinas-You look great in those jeans with your VPs!


----------



## Zophie

Stinas, you look so beautiful in your outfit!  I love the top.


----------



## Stinas

*Missrocks*, *cfellis522*,
*Zophie*  - Thank you!  Im still living out of a suitcase, so all the comments make me feel better about the outfit.  Im doing some renovation in my house, so 2 sets of bedroom furniture are in my room at the moment.  All my CL's are in my brothers room...the poor babies....& im sleeping in the finished basement lol  Im a mess....but at least I apparently can still pull together a good outfit.


----------



## keya

*stinas* ~ great outfit!


*Missrocks* ~ I love the flats! You look great!


*gemruby* ~ Cute outfit!


*shoelover* ~ I love the Wallis. Great outfit!


----------



## keya

Thanks,* LavenderIce*, *stinas*, *Madinat*, *rdgldy*, *gemruby*, *cjy*,* shopalot*, *jh4200*, *daisyduke*, *snf8*, *mistyknightwin*,* danicky*, *surlygirl*, *techie*, *lovely&amazing*, *Leescah* and *Missrocks*. 


*jh4200* ~ I never got the time to continue trying stuff on, so I ended up wearing a pair of gray jeans (not the ones pictured) and a gray top. I didn't get around to taking a picture, it wasn't too exciting, I'm afraid :shame: I _did_ wear my Gwenissimas, though! 


*daisyduke* ~ Do you mean the dark peach/orange and yellow/orange t-shirt in the second pic? It's from H&M! If you meant the tank top with the pink and orange hearts, I bought that at Bershka in London. 


*Leescah* ~ The grey top is from H&M - the kid's section  


*Madinat* ~ The black top is from Voice of Europe.


----------



## babypie

On my way out to dinner right now... 
7FAMK jeans
MaxAzria tank
top from Macys
Nude Yoyo 110


----------



## babypie

*Stinas* you look hot girl!  Look at that tan!


----------



## babypie

*Missrocks* you have a cute style, those jaws flats are adorable.


----------



## jh4200

Very cute, babypie!  Love the color of that top!  And your yoyos look great with your jeans!


----------



## danicky

*Baby,* what a cute outfit!! Have fun at dinner!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I love the outfit Babypie!


----------



## cjy

Mary you look so nice!!!! The top is so flattering!


----------



## Stinas

Mary - you look GREAT!!!  I love that orange color top.  NOw I really regret not getting this CK sweater in that color!!


----------



## babypie

Thank you Kristina, Claudia, Dana, neverenoughhandbags, jh4200


----------



## sara999

looking good mary!


----------



## gemruby41

*babypie*-love that shade of orange, it's not so bright. You look fantastic!


----------



## LavenderIce

babypie--I saw your action shot and I had to come here to check the rest of the outfit and let me tell you, you look fabulous!  You look so long and lean and the nude Yoyos look good with your jeans.


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> babypie--I saw your action shot and I had to come here to check the rest of the outfit and let me tell you, you look fabulous!  You look so long and lean and the nude Yoyos look good with your jeans.



Yeah not bad for being 5'4" and chubby!


----------



## LavenderIce

Oh, hush!  I would never call you chubby babypie!  You must do a good job of hiding it because as I said, you're looking long and lean!


----------



## cjy

I thought you had lost some weight! If you are saying it is just the top, then I must buy one.


----------



## babypie

^You guys just reminded me that when I was shopping yesterday DH, who has unwillingly picked up a couple of style tips from all the What Not to Wear I watch, pointed to a random top and said "Look this one floats away at the body to hide problem areas" and I said "In that case I need something that floats away from the neck!"


----------



## cjy

You are too funny and I always love your hubby!!! He is so good. He really pays attention and gets it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Babypie* fabulous!


----------



## techie81

Love your outfit, Stina!!

Toooo cute, babypie!  I love that top!


----------



## angelie

wow u girls look sooooooooooooooooooo amazing. I miss posting pics i'm just so buy with work.


----------



## karwood

*Everybody is looking fabulous in their outfits!!*


----------



## Missrocks

*Cfellia, Keya, Bab**ypie, and Karwood*- Thank you for the compliments!

*Babypie*~ The color and style of your top is very cute. I just love that empire waists and longer length tops are in style- I have a bunch! And of course the nudes go fabulously!


----------



## techie81

Dinner at the Sun Dial in the Westin Atlanta hotel. Wore my glitter NPs with a purple tunic shirt I wear as a dress. Color looks horribly washed out in the first pic, so adding a second even though it's wrinkly from sitting hehe  Wasn't used to wearing something that short, and I got weird looks from a couple girls that were waiting for their tables, but I really liked it.


----------



## LavenderIce

You're so cute techie!  Was this for your birthday?  Forgive me if I have you confused with somebody else, so many of us got the glitters recently and I know somebody mentioned they were going to wear them on their birthday.


----------



## techie81

Thank you! Yep, that was for my birthday!


----------



## gemruby41

You look so pretty *techie*!!


----------



## keya

*babypie* ~ Cute outfit! 


*techie* ~ love the dress!


----------



## jh4200

Techie, love the whole look - your dress is such a pretty color and matches your glitters so well!  Happy bday!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Techie, so cute.


----------



## *Magdalena*

Techie..you look adorable!  

So, I had a very important interview today!  You guys, keep your fingers crossed !!

Suit: Tahari
Cami: The Limited
Necklace: David Yurman
Shoes: CL New Simple


----------



## 8seventeen19

Techie, you look gorgeous!!! 
Magdalena- good luck!!


----------



## keya

*Magdalena *~ You look very chic and professional. Good luck!


----------



## rdgldy

*techie*-happy birthday-you looked great!

*Magdelana*-good luck-the outfit looks very professional


----------



## jh4200

Magdalena, that's a great interview outfit - so professional!  Good luck!


----------



## cjy

Mag you look fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## Missrocks

Gap shirt
American Eagle skirt
LV Speedy Mirage Noir
CL Black Patent Bruges 

...now if my short little legs could just grow another 3 inches


----------



## adeana

*Techie* - Happy birthday! Cute outfit!

*Magdalena* - Sharp interview suit, love the shoe color with the outfit.  Good luck!


----------



## Missrocks

*Magdalena*~ I love the color combo of your outfit. Very professional! 

*Techie*~ Happy Birthday! I'll bet everyone there was eyeing your glitters!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Magdalena, good luck, you look great!

MissRocks, I love the casual look!


----------



## fmd914

Wow, I haven't been to this thread in a while!  Everyone looks great!  I love how there are party outfits, work outfits and just kicking it around outfits!  I'm inspired to stop dressing like a bum and wear my beautiful shoes.


----------



## LavenderIce

techie--happy birthday!

magda--good luck on the interview

missrocks--your toe must be feeling better if you can wear heels now.

You all look good ladies!


----------



## lulabee

*Mags, *You look very classy and professional! Good luck!!
*Missrocks,* You look absolutely adorable!


----------



## gemruby41

*Magdalena*-good luck, and you look great!

*Missrocks*-cute outfit. Nice speedy!


----------



## cjy

Techie some how I missed your post! happy late Birthday and love the outfit with the glitters!!


----------



## legaldiva

Techie--hope your birthday night was as fab as your outfit!

babypie--orange & nude patent; brilliant!

magdalena--I hope your interview went well; great suit!

missrocks--very sexy & casual!


----------



## techie81

Mag, I hope your interview went well...you look so sharp!!  ::crosses fingers and toes::

Thank you, gem, keya, jh4200, neverenoughhandbags, mag, legaldiva, cjy, shoeaddict, rdgldy!!!!! 

Missrocks, I adore your outfit!


----------



## Missrocks

Thank you *Neverenough, fmd, gem, lulabee, legald*iva, and *techie *
*Lavender~* My toe is feeling better, thank you  I guess it wasn't really broken after all because the pain went away by Monday.. But at least I got an excuse to get a pair of flats out of it


----------



## 8seventeen19

Saturday Night
White button-down: Express maybe?? 
High-waist sequin skirt: BR
Belt- Eugina Kim
Pink VNs


----------



## techie81

Oh I love your outfit, shoeaddict!!!  I take it this was before the doggie incident?  The Very Noeuds look so gorgeous and that skirt is TDF! Is it still at BR?


----------



## 8seventeen19

That was AFTER 
I actually got dirt on the heels of these from the poor doggie incident. Oh well though.
Thanks!!! I actually got it for a steal at the last BR sale. Obviously no one that shops a BR would really wear a full sequin skirt (I just so happened to be there with DH) so I got it for dirt cheap!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

shoeaddict, you are adorable! Great pic of you and your hubby and the shoes and outfit are TDF!


----------



## jh4200

Krystal, you look gorgeous!  Love the VNs!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoeaddict--your outfit is a very good look for you!  You look so sophisticated and well put together.


----------



## Missrocks

*Shoeaddict*~ Very classic style- The VN's look stunning in this pic, the black and white outfit really focuses on the shoes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Shoeaddict* I love your outfit, and the shoes are TDF!!


----------



## rainyjewels

shoeaddict you look amazzzzing! what a cute, chic outfit! that's such a great way to make the VNs really pop!!!


----------



## sara999

krystal you look gorgeous! and you look so happy that it makes you look even prettier


----------



## oo_let_me_see

krystal, great smile!  Love the outfit and of course the CLs!


----------



## cjy

Shoe! You look so happy and I love your whole look!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

KRYSTAL! OMG you actually wore your VNs??!?!?!?


----------



## LaDonna

*shoeaddictklw* you look so cute!  love the sequin skirt.


----------



## surlygirl

Wow! Everyone looks great!
babypie and missrocks - such cute outfits! love CLs with denim.
techie - love your dress with the glitters! Looks like you had a great birthday weekend!
magdalena - you looked great for your interview. Hope it went well!
shoeaddict - your outfit is perfect with the pink VNs. I shop at BR sometimes and would definitely wear that skirt, too!


----------



## gemruby41

*shoeaddictklw*- the outfit!!  The VNs complete the look perfectly.


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Babypie*, You look very hot!
*Techie*, you look SEXY!! Happy Birthday!
*Mags*, very chic look, Girlfriend! You will get that job, for sure!
*Missrocks*, that is an effortlessly fun and great outfit!
*K*, Girl, you look incredible and that is such a great pic of you and DH!!

This moves so fast, sorry to anyone I didn't call out!


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow everyone looks so good here!  I always tell myself to check this thread more often because of the wonderful eye candy.  

Happy belated birthday Techie. I am sure that the girls giving you looks were just admiring your fabulous shoes.
Shoe - I love that you're not afraid of color. You look great!

Here was a Labor Day outfit when I spent the day shopping with my mom. 
Ralph Lauren dress
LV Suhali
Club Monaco belt
CL Brown Python VPs


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Kam*-love the outift! you look hot!!


----------



## jh4200

Kamilla, you look fabulous in that pic!  I love the shoes, but that belt really shows off your figure!  Hot!


----------



## LavenderIce

Kam--Love your outfit.  If you didn't say you were wearing VPs, I would have thought they were Alta Damas.


----------



## rainyjewels

wow kam - lookin' hot!!! i thought they were alta damas as well....gorgeous!


----------



## legaldiva

shoeaddict--love love love the sequins & hot pink!!

Kam--gorgeous and classy as usual!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Krystal* and *Kamilla* you both look so gorgeous!


----------



## gemruby41

Wow, look at you *Kam*! You look fabulous!!! I'm sure you were being checked out that day.


----------



## cjy

Kam you look super fabulous as always!!!!! Love that belt!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thanks ladies! Your comments are very sweet. 
Lavender and Rainy - they are actually the brown python VPs from 2 years ago. I am also wearing them today so here is a close up shot.


----------



## LavenderIce

Oh, Kam, I am quite familiar with your brown VPs.  There are many a time that I  over your pics.


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Kam*, VA-VA-VOOM, Darling...you look amazing!!


----------



## karwood

*Krystal: *You look absolutely gorgeous!!  And What a lovely pic!
*Kam: *Love the outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

*Krystal, Kam*-great outfits~


----------



## surlygirl

Gorgeous as usual, Kam! You look fantastic!


----------



## betty*00

*shoeaddict*, you are gorgeous! You and your hubby make a great couple. I love your outfit with the CLs. This may sound a little silly too but I really like your eye makeup, looks great. 
*Kam*, you look beautiful, so classy. I love your toe nail polish in the pic you posted today. So bright and colorful!!


----------



## Tampachic

Forgive me, my computer is incredibly slow right now so quotes aren't happening. 

Anyway, I've been away from this thread but some  are in order.  Sorry I don't remember the names and I may be out of order... 

Love the orange sweater, wish I could pull off that color.  If I remember correctly, you were wearing nudes and they looked awesome.  You should post that photo in the thread that asks about nudes with pants.  (LOL,  that sounded odd.)

Someone has a hot hubbie and beautiful taste in clothes- love the skirt and pink satin VN's.  

Love the casual American Eagle denim with the black CL's, and your legs do NOT need a couple inches.  You looked great.  

Magdalena, any news on the interview?  Your suit and New Simples looked perfect.  Great fall color!  Burgundy patent?  

Pretty blue top worn as dress, and it was NOT too short. :okay: Don't give the haters a second thought.

Hope the pretty lady in multi-glitter NP's had a happy birthday.  

Was that everyone?  Sorry if I missed any.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Needed a pick me up today, because it's been an awful few months, so I tried to dress up a little and look less than crappy.   I went to visit my good friend who just had the cutest baby boy ever!!!







Julie Haus top (NM sale score... I love, love feminine tops!), J Brand black pencil split leg jeans, Chanel charms necklace and pink caviar bowler (gold h/w to coordinate with everything haha... I'm strange like that!), and finally my CL's - black patent Miss Bunny!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Everyone looks so fabulous... I'm sorry if I left you out, but I only went back a few pages!!

*techie81* - I love, love the glitters (my HG which I somehow lucked into!!) and they look fabulous with your tunic dress!!  You look so pretty!!  Happy belated Birthday!! 

**Magdalena** - You look fabulous!  Dressed like that, I have no doubt you aced your interview!  I love the fact that your cami and simples coordinate... very polished! 

*Missrocks* - What an appropriate name, cuz you're rockin' that look girl... and from what I can see, you have fabulous legs! 

*shoeaddict *- You look soo pretty, ahh!  You and your DH make a fabulous looking couple!  I love the black/white/pop of hot pink color palette... let's those kick a$$ VNs stand out (as they should)! 
*
Kamilla850 *- You look fabulous!!  The navy(I think?)/brown/cream is such a chic color combination, and the dress really shows off your awesome shape!


----------



## noah8077

^^^I love the outfit, beautiful.  Is that top a recent purchase?  Polka dots and pink, two of my favorite things.


----------



## Tampachic

*Fieryfashionista*, I'm sorry you weren't feeling great, but you certainly look HOT!!  Wow, love the outfit and the bag is TDF.  Hope you found it to be the pick-me-up you needed.  I don't think I've seen those CL's but they looked perfect with your J-Brands (my fave).

Here is what I wore to dinner with my BF tonight.  It was their first time out, and they smudged my pedicure but what can you do?  
My BF took the photos with his camera and played on the comp so that is why I look like I'm floating in his desk chair!!


----------



## sinfulgoddess

Hi ladies, i was just wondering if CL came out with a black canvas slingback prive? I can't seem to find them anywhere???
Yes i'm new, only just registered very recently. It's wonderful, it's a whole world in itself here. Pretty Cool!!!:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tampachic said:


> *Fieryfashionista*,
> 
> Here is what I wore to dinner with my BF tonight.  It was their first time out, and they smudged my pedicure but what can you do?
> My BF took the photos with his camera and played on the comp so that is why I look like I'm floating in his desk chair!!



You look great, I love the Alice and Olivia tee with the fuschia delics, haven't worn mine, because I'm waiting on some fuschia delics also. Great pics!


----------



## LavenderIce

fiery--you look wonderful as always!

tampachic--you are chic in your all black outfit and fuschia Declics!  I want a pair of fuschia shoes badly.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Tampachic- love your outfit! You look great! And those fuschia declics are TDF.


----------



## legaldiva

*fiery*--I love how all the pieces in your outfit tie into one another ... the pink dots and the pink Chanel; love the Miss Bunny most of all!

*tampachic*--more pink.  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you to everyone for your nice words!!  for all of you!

Tampachic - wow you look so good!  I love that top, I have been admiring it but wasn't sure that it was worth the money for what I thought was a basic tee, but it looks so fabulous on you that I am going to get it now!  

Fiery - you look great.  It looks like you are feeling better too.


----------



## jh4200

Fiery, you look great!  I hope your outfit made you feel better - I know it certainly made me happy seeing such a gorgeous, put-together look!

Tampachic - very nice!  The next time I wear my fuschia declics I'm going to wear them with all black!  Copycat, I know, but you make it look so good!


----------



## gemruby41

*Fiery*-you look great!

*Tampachic*-the declics look fab with your outfit.


----------



## betty*00

*fiery*, what a cute outfit!! Love your Chanel!
*Tamp*, love the color of the Declics!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Thanks everyone for all your sweet comments!!!

*Fieryfashionist*~I love your top!  and of course, your Chanel. You look fab-and sorry about the last couple months being blah. I hope you're feeling better!!!! 
*Tampachic*~WOW! you look hot!! love the Declics matching your scarf...looks great!! you have great body to go with the outfit!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Tampachic said:


> Magdalena, any news on the interview? Your suit and New Simples looked perfect. Great fall color! Burgundy patent?


 
they're actually magenta patent   sorry, the pic was somewhat dark...and thanks for asking, but i havent heard anything back from my recruiter YET!!! ush: they're supposed to be conducting second round interviews next week-I'll keep you posted!  xoxo


----------



## Tampachic

Ooh! Magenta patent is even better! Keeping my fingers crossed for you *Magdelena*.  Good luck.  (BTW: the scarf is attached to the shirt!)

*LadyLouboutin, Lavender, Mypurse, Legaldiva, Kamilla, Gemruby, Betty, Magdalena*: thank you for your nice compliments.    Those were the first photos I've posted of myself in the forum!

*JH4200*:  A copycat is fine with me.  Besides, you were the person who inspired me to get the Fuschia Declics in the first place!  :okay:


----------



## jh4200

^ Aww!  That's perfect - I love this forum!


----------



## *Magdalena*

Tampachic said:


> Ooh! Magenta patent is even better! Keeping my fingers crossed for you *Magdelena*. Good luck. (BTW: the scarf is attached to the shirt!)
> 
> /quote]
> 
> who is this top by? i  it!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

*Neverenoughhandbags
jh4200
LavenderIce
Missrocks
LadyLouboutin08
Rainyjewels
Sara
oo_let_me_see
Claudia
LaDonna
Surlygirl
gemruby41
Miss K aka L&A
Kamilla
Legaldiva
JetSetGo
Karwood
Rdgldy
betty*00
Tampachic
Fieryfashionist*
Thanks ladies! We went to the gay club with my brother and had a blast! I was REALLY out of place amongst the tranny&#8217;s and men kissing but it was all good! The music was good and my brother loved it!
Megan- Yeap and got them dirty on the first wear!! I&#8217;m so clumsy!

*Kamilla*- I am swooning over those pythons!!
*Fieryfashionist*- SO classic and feminine.. I Love it!!
*Tampachic*- OK so now I think I need those Declics.. They look gorgeous with that outfit!!


----------



## cjy

fieryfashionist said:


> Needed a pick me up today, because it's been an awful few months, so I tried to dress up a little and look less than crappy.  I went to visit my good friend who just had the cutest baby boy ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie Haus top (NM sale score... I love, love feminine tops!), J Brand black pencil split leg jeans, Chanel charms necklace and pink caviar bowler (gold h/w to coordinate with everything haha... I'm strange like that!), and finally my CL's - black patent Miss Bunny!


 Everything is just perfect!!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I think the scarf top is Alice + Olivia.


----------



## Tampachic

neverenoughhandbags said:


> I think the scarf top is Alice + Olivia.



Yup.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

fieryfashionist said:


> Needed a pick me up today, because it's been an awful few months, so I tried to dress up a little and look less than crappy.   I went to visit my good friend who just had the cutest baby boy ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie Haus top (NM sale score... I love, love feminine tops!), J Brand black pencil split leg jeans, Chanel charms necklace and pink caviar bowler (gold h/w to coordinate with everything haha... I'm strange like that!), and finally my CL's - black patent Miss Bunny!



You look marvelous daaahling!! I like to dress up when I am feeling down. It always helps me to feel better.

I am loving that top! (Of course the shoes and the bag are so fem!)


----------



## Stinas

Tampa & Fiery you both look great!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Tampa, *I love any thing pink. I love how the pink just pops with the black. You look great!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi* noah8077*!!  Aww, thank you!!   I found the top at NM.com a few weeks ago (where I shop way too much haha)... unfortunately, they don't have it anymore , but they have another gorgeous coral one I'm really leaning towards getting (especially when it goes on further reduction)!!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...te=&itemId=prod56840028&suiteId=&cmCat=search

Aww, thank you *Tampachic*!  Dressing up does make me feel better (even if it's temporary)... although today I'm in sweats and a tee haha, go figure.  I really love your outfit... I would wear that in a heartbeat (though not as nicely as you)!!   I actually bought a mirrored Alice and Olivia tee (waiting for it to arrive), and I planned to wear it with skinny black jeans and possibly my bubblegum patent simples (hmm, and in the fall, maybe a sweater coat over it)!   I love the fuschia suede Declics on you!!  So gorgeous!!

Aww, thank you *Lavender*! 

Aww, thanks so much *legaldiva*... I'm a coordination nut haha, but hopefully not in a bad, 80's kinda way! 

Aww, thank you *Kamilla*!  Dressing up made me feel better, but it was only temporary.  Oh well, guess I need to dress up some more.  

Aww, thank you* jh4200*... you're so sweet! 

Thank you so much *gemruby* and *betty*00*!! 

Aww, thank so much **Magdalena**, you're so sweet.   Trying to get over a shattering and completely devastating break up (a roller coaster wouldn't even begin to describe the past few months)... even writing that makes me cry, so I could use all the pick me ups I can get.  Time to dress up some more I guess.. 

Aww, thank you *shoeaddict*!  I'm glad you had fun at the gay club... maybe I should hit up one of those with some friends. 

Aww, thank you *cjy*, you're making me blush!! 

Thanks so much *jimmyshoogirl *(fabulous name by the way)!   I usually like to dress up but haven't cared as much lately (unless I'm going to my favorite restaurant), but I think I'm going to do it more often, what the hell. 

Thank you *Stinas*!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*fiery*, when I am having a not so good day, I dress up to go to Target, the gas station, chich-cil-a or where ever. I always get a kick out of people looking at me funny while I am clicking up and down the isle's of Target! It is definitely a mood changer!


----------



## glamgrl921

Ladies you all look fabulous!  I gotta start checking this thread more often!  I'm back in heels now after some re-occuring foot issues so I should be posting some pics soon!


----------



## Zophie

Everyone looks so fabulous!  I've missed being able to wear my CLs being out of town staying in the woods.


----------



## techie81

Thanks so much, *surlygirl*, *lovely*, *kamilla*, *tampachic*!   For not wanting to even celebrate, it ended up being almost a week long event. lol  It ended nicely at the restaurant.

*Kamilla*, love your outfit...so hot!!

*fiery*, tooo adorable!!!  You look so pulled together, and I hope looking incredibly cute made your day a little better. 

*tampa*, you look too fabulous! The declics are perfect with the black!!!

*Mag*, I'll keep crossing my toes for you (rather difficult in CLs but only for you )!


----------



## Lynn12

Here is my outfit from my date last night.  We went to a concert to hear a local band (Tiff Merritt) and she was fantastic.  My date was pretty great as well!!!   

Alice & Trixie top, SFAM jeans, Bubblegum City Balbag, and pink patent Horatio Sling CLs.


----------



## jh4200

Very cute, Lynn!  Glad to hear the date went well!


----------



## legaldiva

*Lynn*--I love love love your outfit posts.  You look amazing, as usual.  

I missed you!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute outfit *lynn12*


----------



## LavenderIce

What a cute outfit!  That pink is so girly.


----------



## Tampachic

You looked great *Lynn*!


----------



## noah8077

Lynn- such a pretty outfit, again I am loving the pink!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Lynn*-love that top!  you look absolutely adorable in all the pink!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lynn you look stunning! No wonder the date went so well!


----------



## gemruby41

*Lynn*, you look great!!


----------



## fmd914

Lynn - cute top!  What a fun outfit!  Date - is this a new one? Is he as much a CL supporter as the last one?


----------



## meggyg8r

Yay *Lynn*!  You looked beautiful! I'm sure your date had a great time as well, how could he not with a stunning date like you!


----------



## noah8077

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi* noah8077*!! Aww, thank you!!  I found the top at NM.com a few weeks ago (where I shop way too much haha)... unfortunately, they don't have it anymore , but they have another gorgeous coral one I'm really leaning towards getting (especially when it goes on further reduction)!!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...te=&itemId=prod56840028&suiteId=&cmCat=search
> 
> 
> I went to look at the other tops they had and the polka dot one was available! YAY!  Now I might need a seamstress to take it in a bit!  Thanks for the tip!!  Just need CL's like yours to match, heehee!


----------



## babypie

Lynn you look adorable


----------



## Lynn12

Thank you so much for your sweet comments!!!  This was a new guy, and he gets bonus points since he noticed my Horatios and he said that one of his vices is nice shoes.


----------



## sara999

gorgeous lyn!


----------



## lulabee

*sara999,* I'm so lovin' your new avatar!!! :back2topic:


----------



## 8seventeen19

Me today:


----------



## glamgrl921

*lynn* so cute!
*shoeaddict* love the plaid!  I'm am seriously in love with plaid for the fall!  Unfortunately it's been waaayyy to hot here in ny/nj to wear any of my fall clothes yet!


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Lynn* you looked sizzling hot for your date! Great ensemble. Glad it was a good one!

*Shoeaddict *Gorgeous outfit. I'm in love with your skirt!

I love how beautiful everyone is here!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Lynn*, you look fabulous!! Good dates are the best!!

*K*, love, love, love that skirt! It's so polished and sexy with your crisp button down and VP's!!


----------



## rdgldy

Lynn, what a great look-I love pink!

Krystal-very cute- I love the back of your skirt-cool style!


----------



## javaboo

Everyone here looks great!

Krystal - You have a great sense of style. Love the belt!


----------



## babypie

*shoeaddictklw*  that is a very cute look!!


----------



## luxlover

Lynn12, great outfit! The pink ensemble is very cute. The guy definitely deserves brownie points for noticing the "nice shoes" hehehe .


----------



## xboobielicousx

*fiery* - you look so pretty! i love that top
*lynn* - i LOVE your whole outfit! i have always wanted to pink horatios and now regret
passing on them...your top is really cute too! hope you had fun on your date

*tampa* - you look HOT!  i love that you are wearing all black with a pop of color! are those 
the fushia declics? i want!

*kam* - the brown python VPs are TDF...you look great!

*shoeaddict* - i love the pop of color in your outfit...the VNs are gorgeous

*mag* - you look really chic and professional!  have you heard anything from the interview
yet? this is the one for CL south coast right?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*jimmyshoogirl* - Haha, I know what you mean... I have dressed up for random places too, and it's always been a great mood booster.  Once I wore a silk cocktail dress to dinner for the hell of it... why not! 

 Aww, thank you *techie *(my silver glitter twin)!   It helped, if only temporarily (and I'll take it)! 

* Lynn*, I love your outfit girl, you look fab!!  Lucky guy!   I'm such a pink lover, and I used to have that awesome bag (well, in a Twiggy)!  I love how the bag picks up on the fun colors in your top (which you wear amazingly well), and the shoes then add a pop of brighter pink! 

Hi *noah8077*!  Ohh, yay!!   I ordered the same top in the coral too haha... I couldn't resist.   I may take mine in also... it should be tighter where the seam is, but I was too lazy to do that before actually wearing it! 

*shoeaddict* - I love your outfit... and the surprise from the back (the detailing on the skirt is so fun)!  You look so great!! 

Aww, thank you* xboobie*!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Lynn - you look great, no wonder the date went well.  And it's always nice to hear of a guy that appreciates womens shoes.  
Shoeaddict - Looking good girl!  That skirt is too cute.  I like that you wear dresses and skirts so often - I do too.  They are so comfy and easy to wear.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

fieryfashionist said:


> *jimmyshoogirl* - Haha, I know what you mean... I have dressed up for random places too, and it's always been a great mood booster.  Once I wore a silk cocktail dress to dinner for the hell of it... why not!



I went to one of the bonus kiddie's football game last week all dressed up in AND wearing my CLs. The SO just looks at me and shacks his head. Hehe! Of course I got a couple of crazy stares, but who cares!! I was enjoying being the best dressed!

That only lasted a few minutes because I got hot and went into the car!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Crystal*~ i really like your skirt. I was actually looking for something plaid to add to my fall wardrobe.  You look fab, girlfriend!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Krystal--You're working that crisp, white tailored blouse and plaid skirt!  Love the detail on the back.  You're hitting grand slams with these outfits lately girlie!


----------



## natassha68

My First post here,On my way out to see Cirque Du Soliel "Kooza"-  BCBG MaxAzria Dress w/ Altadama's


----------



## karwood

*Krystal:  *Giiirrrl, you really know how to make it work!! You look Fa-bu-lous!

*Lynn: *Gorgeous outfit AND a guy who notices and appreciates women shoes is a keeper!

*Natassha:* The dress and the Alta Damas are  an absolute knockout!


----------



## keya

fieryfashionist ~ You look great!


  Lynn ~ Cute outfit! I love the bubblegum City!


Krystal ~ What a great outfit!


Natassha ~ Love the dress and the shoes!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Natassha~*you look super gorgeous!!! love the shoes!  i  cirque du soleil...we just bought tix to see the "O" in Vegas...hope you had a blast!!


----------



## natassha68

Thanks *karwood,keya & mag !!* Thank you for the lovely compliments !


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Natassha*- you looked awesome, hope you had fun!


----------



## LavenderIce

natassha--the dress and alta damas together is sheer perfection!


----------



## babypie

Natassha you look fabulous!


----------



## sara999

natasha what a gorgeous figure you've got!


----------



## noah8077

Ok, you guys are so lovely when you post....so I am a bit nervous about posting my first outfit picture, but here goes.  I am going to a friends wedding today, BCBG Dress and my Declics......






Can't believe this is the only full length mirror in my home!


----------



## sara999

beautiful!! i love the whole outfit


if it makes you feel better i don't have any full length mirrors in my flat!!


----------



## babypie

Noah that's a pretty outfit, the colors of the dress go really well with your declics.


----------



## danicky

*Nat,* you look fab. Love it.

*Noah,* great outfit.


----------



## fieryfashionist

natassha - You look amazing in that dress... your CL's compliment it perfectly!!   Ohhh, I love Cirque Du Soleil... I've seen Ka, and O (beyond incredible... I would see it again in a heartbeat)!  

noah - I love your dress... it goes so nicely with your nude Declics!!  Hope you have fun!


----------



## LavenderIce

noah--you look great!


----------



## karwood

*noah-* Lovely outfit for a wedding!!


----------



## rdgldy

*noah* and* natassha*, knockout outfits!


----------



## Zophie

*Lynn*, I love all the pink!  What a cool guy to notice your shoes.  He sounds like a keeper.

*Shoeaddict*, I swear I picked up that same skirt somewhere and thought about trying it on but didn't.  Where is it from?  It looks really good.  I'm wishing I'd gotten it now.

*Natasha*, your dress goes perfectly with the CLs and shows off your pretty figure so well.

*noah*, I don't know why you are nervous about posting a pic.  You look beautiful.  And you and natasha are making me think I need to go to BCBG when I go off my shopping ban.  I think I have that same mirror in my house and it's my only full length one too.  I keep wanting to get a big pretty one for my bedroom but never have.


----------



## gemruby41

*Shoeaddict*-lovely outfit. You got style girl!

*Natasha*-you look so classy!!!

*noah*-the declics are perfect for the dress.  You look great!


----------



## noah8077

Thank you all for the sweet comments!  I had a great time at the wedding. I may post more often now, however the most exciting places I go are the grocery store, and to take the girls to school!  Went to Pizza Hut this afternoon and got some weird looks, oh well!


----------



## Zophie

noah8077 said:


> Thank you all for the sweet comments! I had a great time at the wedding. I may post more often now, however the most exciting places I go are the grocery store, and to take the girls to school! Went to Pizza Hut this afternoon and got some weird looks, oh well!


 

the most exciting place I usually go is work.    Just post them anyway.  If you wear your CLs, it doesn't matter where you wear them.


----------



## ledaatomica

its been while since I posted here .. gosh. All the CLs look fab and ofcourse the outfits too. 

I actually had a few extra minutes today waiting for the husband to get ready ( he usually starts to when I am ready .. )  before I headed out to take a picture. I will be taking the Rosazissimos out for a spin tonight. Although they have been kind of busy this summer.. my attempt to make a black outfit less dull.


----------



## LavenderIce

leda--stunning as usual!  Please don't stay away from posting your outfits for too long.


----------



## IslandSpice

Natassha...wow, the dress and shoes are perfect...and, um...can I have the number to your trainer? 

Noah, you look lovely! I love the dress with those shoes.

Leda, you look beautiful!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Leda-* you look fab, love the shoes!!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn - I loveee the pink on you!  It looks soo cute!  I soo want that B Bag.
Shoe - That skirt is soo cute!!
Natassa - Love it!!!  Perfect match!
Noah - Dont be afraid to post...you look great!


----------



## babypie

Lovely as always leda.


----------



## techie81

Lynn, so loving the pink!!!

shoeaddict, love that skirt!  You look fab as always!

natassha, beautiful! Hope you enjoyed the show!

noah, so in love with that dress! I  BCBG

leda, gorgeous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*leda*, very classy with a lot of personality!  I love pairing colored accessories with black (although I don't wear black too often)... it's the perfect blank canvas!   You look beautiful!


----------



## Missrocks

*Leda*~ Absolutely LOVE your outfit. I adore your sense of style- and CL collection.


----------



## ledaatomica

thank you *lav,islandspice, ladylouboutin08, babypie, techie81 ,fieryfashionist, missrocks *!


----------



## rdgldy

Leda, what a stunning look-I love the way you punched up the black with the beautiful brights.


----------



## JuneHawk

Leda, beautiful!  I LOVE those shoes.


----------



## lulabee

Beautiful dress *Leda*! You look hot!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Leda*...you look amazing!!  i love bright colors paired with more muted ones like black...


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Leda*..._Amazing_ Girl! You've got such great taste!


----------



## techie81

I can't decide how I feel about my EB Rolandos with my new dress from Hautelook, hell I don't know if that yellow is even working on my skin tone. The colors are so muted, especially the blue, then the shoes come in, and talk about bright! I think I need to take more photos in natural light before I decide! Man I need a tan... (Excuse the mess...no room for that silly grill in my apt)


----------



## rainyjewels

omg......................they look AMAZING!! the color is soo piercing and bright, i LOVE it!!! and what a great pairing with the yellow dress, very unexpected and super cute. i think the bit of blue in the dress also matches a bit with the EB. love it!!! so jealous!


----------



## LavenderIce

techie--I think it looks good.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*techie*....IMO, i think it would look better if the yellow was brighter. i just really like bright colors mixed together


----------



## techie81

Thanks so much, rainy and lavender!  I'm still experimenting with color and I do love the yellow and blue together.  I guess I'm a wee bit self-conscious because my SO called it "urine yellow" and insisted it was wrong on me. I usually overlook his opinions on fashion but I can't get over it being compared to bodily fluid.


----------



## techie81

*Magdalena* said:


> *techie*....IMO, i think it would look better if the yellow was brighter. i just really like bright colors mixed together



It was brighter in the photo when I purchased it, yeah. The joys of online shopping! I definitely still like it on its own, fer sure.


----------



## Tampachic

*Leda*, gorgeous and elegant. I LOVE the blue satin.

*Techie*, you look great.  Urine yellow be damned.  The shoes are the perfect contrast to the dress.


----------



## lovely&amazing

Oooooh *Techie*! I like. I like!!!


----------



## techie81

Thanks tampachic, lovely!


----------



## panrixx

Lynn12 said:


> Here is my outfit from my date last night. We went to a concert to hear a local band (Tiff Merritt) and she was fantastic. My date was pretty great as well!!!
> 
> Alice & Trixie top, SFAM jeans, Bubblegum City Balbag, and pink patent Horatio Sling CLs.


 

Lynn,
You look great, as always.  Lucky man.


----------



## gemruby41

*Leda*-gorgeous outfit!!

*techie*-I kept going back to your outfit.  I really like it!!

Here's what I'm wearing today for work.

Dress-Calvin Klein
Belt-Michael Kors
Jewelry-David Yurman
Bag-LV
Shoes-CL Brown Decollete


----------



## Jzlyn

Black patent O My Sling
Balenciaga Flat Brass First
Black shorts from Kate Moss for Topshop line
Printed top from a flea market in Bangkok


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ok, so I was at the in-laws all weekend so this is going to be long!



glamgrl921 said:


> *shoeaddict* love the plaid! I'm am seriously in love with plaid for the fall! Unfortunately it's been waaayyy to hot here in ny/nj to wear any of my fall clothes yet!


It&#8217;s still pretty warm here too but I couldn&#8217;t wait any longer to break my fall stuff out! I am itching for it to get cold so I can wear my opera leather gloves!!! 




JetSetGo! said:


> *Shoeaddict *Gorgeous outfit. I'm in love with your skirt!!


Thanks J!! I bought it a size smaller than I would have worn when I got it and I was SO happy when it fit perfectly!! 




lovely&amazing said:


> *K*, love, love, love that skirt! It's so polished and sexy with your crisp button down and VP's!!


Thank you K!!!




rdgldy said:


> Krystal-very cute- I love the back of your skirt-cool style!


Thanks RD!! 



javaboo said:


> Krystal - You have a great sense of style. Love the belt!


Thanks Sab!!



babypie said:


> *shoeaddictklw* that is a very cute look!!


Thanks babypie!!



xboobielicousx said:


> *shoeaddict* - i love the pop of color in your outfit...the VNs are gorgeous


Thanks! I think I am going to wear them out in Vegas too!



fieryfashionist said:


> *shoeaddict* - I love your outfit... and the surprise from the back (the detailing on the skirt is so fun)! You look so great!!
> Thanks! You always look fantastic in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Kamilla850 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoeaddict - Looking good girl! That skirt is too cute. I like that you wear dresses and skirts so often - I do too. They are so comfy and easy to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> It&#8217;s the only proper way to show off CLs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Magdalena* said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Krystal*~ i really like your skirt. I was actually looking for something plaid to add to my fall wardrobe. You look fab, girlfriend!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I LOVE (feminine) plaid for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> LavenderIce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Krystal--You're working that crisp, white tailored blouse and plaid skirt! Love the detail on the back. You're hitting grand slams with these outfits lately girlie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> karwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Krystal: *Giiirrrl, you really know how to make it work!! You look Fa-bu-lous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Karen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> keya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Krystal ~ What a great outfit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Keya!
> 
> 
> 
> gemruby41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Shoeaddict*-lovely outfit. You got style girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Gem!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoe - That skirt is soo cute!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kristina!
> 
> 
> 
> techie81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> shoeaddict, love that skirt! You look fab as always!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Techie!! I always love your outfits on here too!
> 
> natassha68- WHOAAA HOT!! Loving those Altas!
> Noah- Those Declics are PERFECT!
> Leda- I love the Razississimos on you!!! That outfit is stunning!
> Techie you know where to find me if you tire of those HOT EB Rolandos!! (or the wine ones )
> Gem- You look so polished and classy!! I love this look!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tampachic

*GemRuby*, what a perfect work outfit!  You look great.  Maybe attach a pic for the girl in the thread wondering if her CL's are too dressy for work?

*Jzlyn*, cute outfit! Definitely date, drinks, or girl's night out material.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Gem*~you look absolutely stunning. I love everything about your outfit and the way you put it together!!! perfection!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

gem--that outfit is TDF!  I love how you put everything together.

jzlyn--you look great!  You mixed everything well.


----------



## cjy

Gem, as always you look FABULOUS!! Great taste girl!


----------



## legaldiva

*Gem*--you always look so classy!  Perfect 10 all around AGAIN!!


----------



## legaldiva

*jzlyn*--fun fun outfit!!  I just love shorts with high heels!


----------



## natassha68

Wow, Thank you *LadyLouboutin,lavender,babypie,Danicky,FireyFashinist,RDlady,Zophie,GemRuby,IslandSpice,Stinas & techie 81*vry nice of you all , and Cirque was out of this world !!!!! :okay:.. Thanks again


----------



## rdgldy

Gem, quite the professional-very polished!
Jzlyn, what a fun pose and look!


----------



## cjy

ledaatomica said:


> its been while since I posted here .. gosh. All the CLs look fab and ofcourse the outfits too.
> 
> I actually had a few extra minutes today waiting for the husband to get ready ( he usually starts to when I am ready .. ) before I headed out to take a picture. I will be taking the Rosazissimos out for a spin tonight. Although they have been kind of busy this summer.. my attempt to make a black outfit less dull.


 Leda, you are classic and beautiful. You remind me of  old hollywood glamour!


----------



## cjy

Lynn is this someone new??????
Your outfit is "perfect"
Love the way you put the pinks together. Glad you had fun!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *shoeaddictklw, Tampachic, Magdalena, Lav, cjy, legaldiva, & rdgldy*!!! This was the first time wearing the decolletes after my stretching process, and they were perfect.

*Jzlyn*-you look so cute!!


----------



## legaldiva

H&M brown and purple tweed suit;
White l/s v-neck tee.
Nude patent NPs.

I finally got my mom's camera ... hooray!


----------



## natassha68

So well put together, as always ! 


gemruby41 said:


> *Leda*-gorgeous outfit!!
> 
> *techie*-I kept going back to your outfit.  I really like it!!
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today for work.
> 
> Dress-Calvin Klein
> Belt-Michael Kors
> Jewelry-David Yurman
> Bag-LV
> Shoes-CL Brown Decollete


----------



## natassha68

*Lynn*- very nice look head to toe !

*Leda*- Love the blue satin w/ the black dress, very sexy


*JzLyn*- simply adorable !


----------



## techie81

gem, you look fab and put together, as always!  So loving that dress!

Jzlyn, you look too cute!

legaldiva, love it!  I  H&M...I miss living near one (got my junior homecoming dress there ).

shoeaddict, too bad you don't live close by for an occasional swap


----------



## niccig

Everyone's outfits are so cute! I love stalking this thread for new ideas. I finally remembered today to take a couple of pics, so here's my outfit for work today:

Dress - Banana Republic
Earrings - cheapies from Target
Glasses - Miu Miu
Shoes - Burgundy Pigalle 70
Bag (pictured below) - Antonio Melani








Tomorrow for work I'll be wearing:

Top - B. Moss
Pants - Gap
Bag - Antonio Melani
Shoes - don't know the style name, but CL kitten heel slings







And tomorrow evening I have an interview at Macy's, so I'll probably ditch the B.Moss top and wear-

Jacket - Banana Republic
Cami and pants - Gap
Shoes - same kitten heels
Bag - same







I do plan on fixing my hair tomorrow though  And my roccia python Alfred's are supposed to be in tomorrow, so I may end up wearing those. And if you're wondering, yes, the interview at Macy's is definitely so I can have some extra $$$ to spend on CL's


----------



## rainyjewels

wow, you guys all look AMAZING! this thread is so inspirational!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*gemruby*, you look so classy!!   I always love your outfits! 

*Jzlyn* - You look so cute... your outfit is so fun! 

*legaldiva* - I love H&M... you're rockin' that suit, and the NPs look gorgeous on you!

*niccig *- Great looks!  I love the yellow paired with Burgundy in your first outfit... reminds me of a Reese Witherspoon Oscar (I think... too many award shows haha) outfit.   I'm sure you'll ace that interview... good luck!!


----------



## Missrocks

*Gem*~ Love the whole outfit, especially the LV!
*Niccig*~ Very nice!
*Legaldiva*~ The nudes go lovely with your outfit.
*Jzlyn*~ You look adorable!


----------



## techie81

Great outfits, Niccig!


----------



## Jzlyn

Thanks for the compliments *LavenderIce, legaldiva, gemruby, natassha, techie, fieryfashionist* and *Missrocks*!



Tampachic said:


> *Jzlyn*, cute outfit! Definitely date, drinks, or girl's night out material.


 
Thanks *Tampa*. I did indeed wear this out for drinks.... shorts are great warm summer nights


----------



## Jzlyn

Love the dress in the first pic *niccig*! GL for your Macy's interview!


----------



## LavenderIce

niccig--love the green dress with the burgundy pigalles!  Good luck on your interview.


----------



## gemruby41

legaldiva said:


> H&M brown and purple tweed suit;
> White l/s v-neck tee.
> Nude patent NPs.
> 
> I finally got my mom's camera ... hooray!








*Legal*, I love this tweed suit! You look so professional.


----------



## karwood

*gemruby,Niccig,Legaldiva and Jzlyn:  *Your outfits are all fabulous!


----------



## gemruby41

*niccig*-nice work outfits.  The BR dress is very pretty!


----------



## cfellis522

legaldiva said:


> H&M brown and purple tweed suit;
> White l/s v-neck tee.
> Nude patent NPs.
> 
> I finally got my mom's camera ... hooray!


 

LegalDiva,

Very nice!  I love H&M!

Caroline


----------



## nmlondon

Tommy Hilfiger jeans
Tunic from House of Fraser
Mulberry Bayswater shielding my :bump:   
Black Hora slingbacks


----------



## Tampachic

*NMlondon*, you look awesome.  Love  the Mulburry. What is that one called? Very Carrie Bradshaw of you to hide your bump.


----------



## niccig

Awww, thanks for all the nice words ladies!  I ended up getting the job, btw, though my Alfreds didn't come in until today, so I didn't get to wear them to the interview.


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva and nmlondon--you both look fantastic!


----------



## legaldiva

Thank you EVERYONE for all your sweet & thoughtful comments.  My outfit yesterday:

- MaxStudio kimono sleeve cardigan;
- white H&M tee;
- bebe totally old & faded cargo pants;
- Roccia python VPs.


----------



## babypie

Gorgeous legal!  Man, there is nothing those roccia VPs don't go with!


----------



## nmlondon

Tampachic, the bag is called Mulberry Bayswater. There is a subforum on tpf devoted to Mulberry bags.


----------



## niccig

Legaldiva, I absolutely LOVE your roccia VPs. I must have some. Do they still exist (preferably in a 38) outside of ebay?

More outfits so I can show off my new roccia Alfreds - they finally came in today! I need advice too - I think I'm going to wear the first outfit to work tomorrow (very casual office), but the 2nd one I can't decide if the jeans work or not. I think maybe the wash is too dark blue, and I need something more grayish/distressed? Or maybe they're too short to wear with flats (though they look fine w/all my 3+ inches heels).


Top - Simply Vera by Vera Wang
Pants - American Eagle
Belt - thrift store find
Shoes - roccia Alfreds










Same as above, except pants are BR capri's that just ended up being skinny jeans on me


----------



## niccig

Ooooh, and if anyone has outfits w/tall boots, please post!  My Bourge Zeppa's are on their way, so I need inspiration.


----------



## babypie

niccig that's such a cute top


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks *babypie*!

*Niccig*--thank you, too; I think your alfreds look great with both outfits.  I'm partial to boots with pencil skirts, and tucked into jeans/pants.  I have the Bourge and the Bruges boots, so I'm super excited for fall!!!!


----------



## Lynn12

*Legal* - I love the pythons with your casual outfit!!!  Very chic!  

*niccig* - I agree with Legal that your Alfreds look great with both outfits.  I like them with your jeans.  You are so cute and your smile is adorable!!!  Congratulations on getting the new job!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*nmlondon *- You're really pretty, and I love the effortlessness of your look!

*legal* - Very cute look... I love the teal paired with the neutral cargo pants... and of course, the CL's are fab!!

*niccig* - You look great with your Alfreds!  I think boots look amazing with skinny jeans tucked into them, or with skirts (like legal and Lynn said)!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Nmlondon*, you look _very_ chic and I love your style! Congrats on the bambino, as well!
*Legal*, lovely as always!!
*Niccig*, you look great! Fun, fun outfits!!


----------



## LavenderIce

legadiva--I love how you thought to wear camos with your python VPs.  You look polished and well put together as always.

nicci--cute outfits!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Me today... going out to dinner with family/friends.   My violet greasepaint DecolZeps came out to play!    Not the most comfortable shoes haha, but I'd take a hit for them in a heartbeat (and I'm sure they'll get better with more wear)! 

-Earnest Sewn zipper ankle skinny jeans, silky (cheap!) chartreuse top from NY&Co. (there's a little ruffly detail on the top left side), F21 triple strand necklace, BR charcoal gray sweater coat, Chanel metallic purple reissue and the DecolZeps!


----------



## Tampachic

Fiery, you look awesome.  Very stylish, and your shoes and bag are perfect together!


----------



## Katykit01

No worries! I do the same thing, trust me and it still looks amazing and gorgeous, worth every penny....This is exactly how I usually wear my CL's, a great pair of jeans.....








babypie said:


> OK this was me tonight. I'm dressed very casually, old Wrangler jeans, Banana Republic top and my black patent Decollete 868 .  I tend to wear "whatever" outfits with my CLs sometimes LOL


----------



## babypie

Fiery I really look forward to your outfit pics, you always look so stylish.


----------



## Katykit01

Gorgeous photo!!! Love the look with the skinny jeans 





fieryfashionist said:


> Me today... going out to dinner with family/friends.   My violet greasepaint DecolZeps came out to play!   Not the most comfortable shoes haha, but I'd take a hit for them in a heartbeat (and I'm sure they'll get better with more wear)!
> 
> -Earnest Sewn zipper ankle skinny jeans, silky (cheap!) chartreuse top from NY&Co. (there's a little ruffly detail on the top left side), F21 triple strand necklace, BR charcoal gray sweater coat, Chanel metallic purple reissue and the DecolZeps!


----------



## babypie

Katykit01 said:


> No worries! I do the same thing, trust me and it still looks amazing and gorgeous, worth every penny....This is exactly how I usually wear my CL's, a great pair of jeans.....


 
Ohh that's from page 1 LOL, I totally forgot about our early pics   Thanks for the comment, I still do the ultra casual thing with my CLs


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *Tampa*, you're so sweet!!   Haha, my purple power couple ... I was so happy when my DecolZeps turned out to be more or less the same color as my reissue! 

*babypie*, that's so sweet of you to say... thank you!! :shame:  I can't wait to see some more fab pics of you in here too!! 

*Katykit01* - Aww, thanks!   They felt a little too skinny after the tons of pasta I ate haha.


----------



## legaldiva

Thank you *Lynn*, *fiery*, *Lovely* & *lav*!!!

*Fiery*--I just love your outfit; you look so well put together!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

fieryfashionist- I LOVE everything about that outfit!! So classy, yet spunky! I just  those Decolzeps! I need some jeans like that!


----------



## LavenderIce

fiery--I love your style!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *legal*! 

Hi *shoeaddict*!   Aww, thanks girl!!   They're sparkly and purple haha - what's not to love!?  

Aww, thank you *Lavender*!


----------



## gemruby41

*nmlondon, legal, niccig, & fiery*-looking great ladies!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Everyone always looks so darn good!!! I decided i'm going to try and post some pics up!!  Here's today's outift...

Lazy day..spruced up with some loubies (camel patent decollete's...my #1 favorite in my collection)!!! and accessorized with a baby bump! hehe


----------



## 8seventeen19

You look gorgeous madamelizaking!!!
You're one of those moms that I absolutely envy because from the back they're the same person and then when you turn to the side it's like WHOA! Where did that come from!?!
You will loose that baby weight in NO time!


----------



## madamelizaking

shoeaddictklw said:


> You look gorgeous madamelizaking!!!
> You're one of those moms that I absolutely envy because from the back they're the same person and then when you turn to the side it's like WHOA! Where did that come from!?!
> You will loose that baby weight in NO time!



Thanks girl!!! You just gave me a confident boost  (i really needed one bad today)  I don't know why the shoes aren't showing!! I'll try to post the pic again, hopefully it works!!.


----------



## rdgldy

You look beautiful!


----------



## legaldiva

Yesterday:

- RL Pink s/s sweater;
- Theory cropped pants;
- Roccia python VPs.


----------



## legaldiva

BTW, thank you _*gem*_!

- Theory jacket;
- H&M white blouse; under
- H&M argyle sweater;
- Trina Turk cropped pants;
- black suede VPs.


----------



## 8seventeen19

You look gorgeous legal!!! I wore my suded VPs today too!


----------



## madamelizaking

OOOH!! beautiful legaldiva... My next purchase is for sure going to be the suede VPS!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

legaldiva said:


> BTW, thank you _*gem*_!
> 
> - Theory jacket;
> - H&M white blouse; under
> - H&M argyle sweater;
> - Trina Turk cropped pants;
> - black suede VPs.



I love this outfit!


----------



## Tampachic

*MadameLiza*, you are one HOT mama.  Can't go wrong with a Louis and camel CL's accessorizing a monochromatic look.  LOVE IT.  (Sorry you had a bad day.  I hope it got better. )

*Legaldiva*, those Roccia python VP's are TDF.  Love the black suede VP's too.


----------



## techie81

Ok, that's it...I'm going to H&M in ATL *ASAP*. 

*nmlondon*, you look great! Cute photo 

*niccig*, congrats on the job!  Your outfits are too cute!  

*legal*, more gorgeous outfits! Fabulous!

*fiery*, love the Decolzeps...perfect outfit and bag!!

*madame*, hot mama!  You look incredible!


----------



## xpiscesx

niccig said:


> Ooooh, and if anyone has outfits w/tall boots, please post! My Bourge Zeppa's are on their way, so I need inspiration.


 
me too!  i just started reading this thread...everyone looks fabulous...i love love tall boots and maybe made a impulsive purchase but i had to have the forever tina's when i found them at saks in my size and now im wondering how much use i will actually get out of them.....anyone have any pictures wearing them?  if anything maybe i can design a cute halloween costume around them


----------



## shopalot

Wow everyone looks so nice!
*legaldiva* you look amazing!
*madam* your baby bump is divine, makes me miss the days....
*jzlyn* - I really like your top!  Excellent fleamarket find
*fiery *- I love your style and your Chanels!


----------



## gemruby41

*madam*- you look so adorable and stylish!!

*legal*- you always put together great outfits.


----------



## ledaatomica

*legal* your outfits with the Pythons are amazing the pink goes so well with that shoe.

*madame* I love the look of the camel decolletes with LV.. so well put together for a casual look. 

as promised in my collection thread I would post a shot of the green Yasmines. Last night for a friends b-day party out for dinner and some clubbing. Was in such a rush to take the pic forgot to carry the purse in the shot.


----------



## sara999

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## techie81

Gorgeous, leda!!! Wow!


----------



## babypie

I think that's the first time I've seen the Yasmines modelled, they look great!


----------



## ledaatomica

thanks *sara*, *techie*, and *babypie. *

*babypie, *  LavenderIce posted some shots of her Green yasmines..  they look amazing close up http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-650.html#post7869119


----------



## LavenderIce

madame--Great outfit!  You can wear it with or without a bump!

legaldiva--I love that you are putting your python VPs to good use.  I have yet to wear mine.

leda--you never disappoint!


----------



## babypie

ledaatomica said:


> thanks *sara*, *techie*, and *babypie. *
> 
> *babypie, *LavenderIce posted some shots of her Green yasmines.. they look amazing close up http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...of-your-louboutins-72412-650.html#post7869119


 
They sure do , thanks for the link.


----------



## ledaatomica

LavenderIce said:


> leda--you never disappoint!


 

btw, I think those yasmines are great but I want to find the higher heeled version even more. My feet were in shock last night from how super comfortable the 4 inch heel was! lol 

I totally underrated this shoe its going to have to find a way to be more prevalent in my collection. I hope CL makes more of these in the future this shoe must become a classic.


----------



## legaldiva

Forgive me for not thanking everyone by name ... I post my outfits because you all give me such an ego boost in part!!!

_*Leda*_--you look beautiful; what a great dress & the shoes accent the dress's detail so nicely!

I have to say that the roccia python is THE perfect neutral.  I love wearing them, and whenever someone asks me where I got them, I always hedge, and say, "Vegas" ... because that's the CL boutique I ordered them from!


----------



## LavenderIce

ledaatomica said:


> btw, I think those yasmines are great but I want to find the higher heeled version even more. My feet were in shock last night from how super comfortable the 4 inch heel was! lol
> 
> I totally underrated this shoe its going to have to find a way to be more prevalent in my collection. I hope CL makes more of these in the future this shoe must become a classic.


 
I couldn't agree more!  I was afraid I needed a 37.5 in these, but the 37 felt pretty good.  I put them on when my feet were swollen and they did not hurt at all.  I also want them in a 120 version now.


----------



## madamelizaking

Thanks everyone so much  I love wearing my loubies preggers! Except when I get those weird glances like "what is she doing wearing heels" this one lady at A.B.S. told me that I shouldn't wear heels cause it'll give me hard labor and that if I trip on the escalator my kid might get a cleft lip @#$#!@#!?? What?!? lol..I just laughed and walked it off...

Leda- HOT dress!!!!


----------



## babypie

LOL Madame!  I think you look like a hot mommy-to-be!


----------



## rockvixen76

madamelizaking said:


> Thanks everyone so much  I love wearing my loubies preggers! Except when I get those weird glances like "what is she doing wearing heels" this one lady at A.B.S. told me that I shouldn't wear heels cause it'll give me hard labor and that if I trip on the escalator my kid might get a cleft lip @#$#!@#!?? What?!? lol..I just laughed and walked it off...
> 
> People used to say that to me too when I was pregnant, it seems like when you become pregnant everyone has an opinion and everyone is suddenly an 'expert'!!! most of the time I just laughed it off. The only thing I will say is towards the end I did put my back out twice through wearing very high heels (120mm+)......my own fault I know.....however my son is perfect, my back is fine now and my labour was great!!
> Best wishes for the rest of you pregnancy and look after yourself and little one.


----------



## shopalot

The crazy things that people say amazes me!
My feet were swollen so that put an end to any heels for me during my pregnancy, but I'm glad that my feet did not grow in size with my second pregnancy!


----------



## gemruby41

*Leda*, you look so STUNNING!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

That dress is gorgeous leda! It looks like you are on the red carpet!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

leda, the shoes are perfect for that dress.  You look great!


----------



## Zophie

madamelizaking said:


> Thanks everyone so much  I love wearing my loubies preggers! Except when I get those weird glances like "what is she doing wearing heels" this one lady at A.B.S. told me that I shouldn't wear heels cause it'll give me hard labor and that if I trip on the escalator my kid might get a cleft lip @#$#!@#!?? What?!? lol..I just laughed and walked it off...
> 
> Leda- HOT dress!!!!


 

What the hell?  Your kid can't get a cleft lip from you falling.  People are crazy.  My grandmother fell face first down a whole flight of steps when she was pregnant with my mom.  My mom was fine.  The baby is very well protected.  The only thing you need to worry about is your feet hurting.

And this isn't CL related but a silly story about how people react to pregnant women.  I have a friend who dressed up as a pregnant lady one Mardi Gras.  We all dressed as a family.  I was a baby.  Anyway, she wore a stuffed backpack backwards under her shirt to look pregnant.  When we were in crowds people kept helping us get through and saying, "Oh, watch out, pregnant lady coming through."  It was so funny.  But nobody said anything about a huge pregnant lady partying at Mardi Gras!


----------



## sara999

in my new sabotages


----------



## lulabee

ledaatomica said:


> *legal* your outfits with the Pythons are amazing the pink goes so well with that shoe.
> 
> *madame* I love the look of the camel decolletes with LV.. so well put together for a casual look.
> 
> as promised in my collection thread I would post a shot of the green Yasmines. Last night for a friends b-day party out for dinner and some clubbing. Was in such a rush to take the pic forgot to carry the purse in the shot.


 Stunning as always!!


----------



## JuneHawk

I wish I could have worn heels after the later part of my second trimester.  My feet were so swollen my shoes didn't fit   Thank goodness they are back to normal now or I would have been a VERY unhappy shoe addict!


----------



## lulabee

^^ I wore sandals the whole time LOL! I broke a zipper on one of my boots because my feet were so swollen but I refused to stop wearing my heels! So it was sandals in the snow for me!


----------



## meggyg8r

*leda* I love your outfit!! The shoes are SO PERFECT for that dress!!


----------



## babypie

You look great Sara!!


----------



## LavenderIce

sara--the sabotages look good with your outfit!  You are a red hot mama!


----------



## legaldiva

_*Sara*_--you look so fab and casual at the same time!  I love the red top with the leopard.


----------



## sara999

they just arrived on saturday!!!! i can't wait to pair them with a pencil skirt! they are VERY UNCOMFORTABLE but i love them!


----------



## legaldiva

How do they hurt?


----------



## sara999

well they've cut my toe open on both feet and they are really hurting the balls of my feet. also they are tough to walk in because they are so high with no heel straps


----------



## techie81

Cute, Sara!  Sorry to hear the shoes hurt though.


----------



## carlinha

ledaatomica said:


>



leda, stunning outfit!!!  and that figure on you - WOW!!!


----------



## ledaatomica

thank you *legaldiva, gemruby41, shoeaddictklw oo_let_me_see ,carlinha, lulabee, meggyg8r*! 

I dont have a great shot for last night but my hubby decided I needed to take one so he had to do the strange angle.  I was wearing my lace yoyo zeppas. Sorry if it offends anyone that I have a long 2nd toe apparently while it may be ugly to some its quite special to me ... lol cant do anything about this royal defect!


----------



## MizzD

carlinha said:


> leda, stunning outfit!!!  and that figure on you - WOW!!!




Carlinha...Are those what I think they are in your avatar?    

TDF!!!!  Fabulousness!!!


----------



## carlinha

MizzD said:


> Carlinha...Are those what I think they are in your avatar?
> 
> TDF!!!!  Fabulousness!!!



yes mizzd - they are my fabulous freakbay score - cream patent mad marys... they just arrived yesterday and i've only taken them off to go to sleep 

i  them


----------



## ledaatomica

*Sara* I love the red top with those sabotages.. I do love that color combo best on this style. Stunning shoes!


----------



## carlinha

sara999 said:


> they just arrived on saturday!!!! i can't wait to pair them with a pencil skirt! they are VERY UNCOMFORTABLE but i love them!



sorry to hear that but great outfit though!


----------



## gemruby41

*Sara*-that's the way to do casual, but look fabulous at the same time.

*Leda*-you always look fantastic!

I wore this to church today.

Suit & blouse-Calvin Klein
Bag-LV Mahina
Shoes-Simple pumps 100mm


----------



## LavenderIce

Fab as always gem!


----------



## MizzD

carlinha said:


> yes mizzd - they are my fabulous freakbay score - cream patent mad marys... they just arrived yesterday and i've only taken them off to go to sleep
> 
> i  them




They look gorgeous on you!  What a find!!!  

I dream of Mad Marys at night.


----------



## babypie

Fab Gem!

Lovely Leda!


----------



## techie81

Beautiful as always, Gem!!!


----------



## LaDonna

*gemruby* you're always so well put together.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks Lav, babypie, techie, & LaDonna!!!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*GEM*~Im soooo in  with your Mahina. TDF!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

sara - such a cute outfit! love the pop of red with the leopard.
leda - love the black dress with the green satin CLs. So pretty!
gem - looking chic as usual! I am in love with the beautiful mahina.


----------



## shopalot

*sara* I love your sabatoge!  They look amazing on you.  You may need to invest in a whole lota footpetals, I do hope that you can make them comfortable!
*leda* - you look wonderful as usual
*Gem *- you must be the most stylish person at your church!  Your LV is TDF!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you *gem*!!  You look so stylin' for your church outing!! 

*madamelizaking *- You look really great... I love the camel decolletes and they add the perfect neutral finish to your casual chic outfit! 

*legal*, I love both of your outfits... VPs are pretty much the perfect CL IMHO and you wears both of yours amazingly well! 

Aww, thank you* techie81* and *shopalo*t!! 

*ledaatomica* - Such a classy, elegant, and romantic look (I love the flower detailing on the straps of your dress)... your Yasmines accent your gorgeous dress perfectly! 

*sara999 *- Your sabotages look great on you... red top + red soles = so fabulous!!


----------



## 4LV

This was me this weekend. Love the nude shoe enlongate leg's effect and I definitely needed


----------



## shopalot

nice casual outfit!
Your nudes are beautiful.


----------



## legaldiva

*leda*--you are just stunning and so well put together!

*gem*--I adore your church outfits!

*4LV*--Thanks for posting; I hadn't thought of pink and nude together.  It looks so fresh with the damier azul!


----------



## LaDonna

*4lv* cute and casual!  love the azur!  i'm ready yo sell my ebene to get the azur.

*sara* how did i miss you?  love how you dressed up the outfit w/ the sabotages!  love red and leopard together.


----------



## 4LV

Thank you ladies for the booster, I love to get inspirations from your photoes


----------



## LavenderIce

4LV--So cute!


----------



## meggyg8r

*4LV* cute outfit!!  I love the colors you put together.  I love the Damier Azur pattern too.. I've always wanted a purse in that pattern!!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks for the lovely compliments!

*4LV*-shorts+CL's=HOT!!


----------



## Leescah

Ok so it's only a teeny tiny picture - taken at the wedding I attended at the weekend (I forgot to take me camera so had to rely on other people taking photos - ridiculous to think, considering there was like a million cameras there that day and so far only ONE photo which includes my shoes!!!! Some people, really! ). 

Anyway - my Decollete's first ever outing! Hopefully there will be better pics turning up which I will then post - but here is a taster for now!


----------



## LaDonna

cute dress* leescah*!  love the decolletes!


----------



## xegbl

4LV said:


> This was me this weekend. Love the nude shoe enlongate leg's effect and I definitely needed


 
Love the casual outfit, nice!!


----------



## Wanderlusting

hey everyone - quick question: I've got a wedding to go to on the weekend and I'm wearing a bright and cheery forever 21 dress - cream and multicolored.

Would black patent kitten heels work with that? I'm not a fan of black shoes with lighter dresses (in fact that really bugged me that Carrie wore that kinda thing in the SATC movie - seriously!) but I was hoping maybe this time it work...the heels by the way would be the Le Mers - I haven't gotten them yet but I was thinking about getting them anyway (thinking, plotting, same thing) so I wondered if I could make their (and my ) debut with the dress...or will I just look stupid?

Thanks!


----------



## Wanderlusting

What if I paired them with a black bag?


----------



## niccig

Do you have a pic of the dress?


----------



## Wanderlusting

Not on me, I scoured the website for a pic but I guess it sold out. I know other colours would look better, I guess I'm in a dilemma . It was a toss up between the black patent le mers and silver miminette wedges. The le mers will cost me $670 though and 400 for the miminettes (all including tax and shipping). I want both but can only afford one (and lets be serious, I can only really afford the miminettes). And though I could go buy and wear the le mers today, the miminettes SHOULD get here before the wedding but there is an off chance they wont.

And yes, I could wear just any other shoe but I have horrible scars on my feet and they are going to be exposed in my dress so I figure I might as well be wearing the best/prettiest shoes I can to make up for it :S


----------



## glamgrl921

*Gem, Sara, Leda, 4LV, Leescah*-You are looking fantastic girls!!!  Love all the ensembles!


----------



## techie81

Too cute, 4LV!

Love the dress, Leescah!

Wanderlusting, I think black would be fine.


----------



## niccig

It's hard to say without the dress, but I'd think black would be fine, especially if you pair it with a black bag or accessories (belt, necklace, whatever).


----------



## aira108

As a nurse I usually wear scrubs to work, but I got to dress up today!

Theory top
Express slacks
Chanel e/w flap
Black suede yoyos


----------



## techie81

aira108 said:


> As a nurse I usually wear scrubs to work, but I got to dress up today!
> 
> Theory top
> Express slacks
> Chanel e/w flap
> Black suede yoyos



You look fab!!


----------



## babypie

aira you look great!!


----------



## babypie

4LV love those nudes!
Leescah you look lovely.


----------



## Wanderlusting

Thanks girls! Maybe once I get the shoes (just went to the store AGAIN to try them on - def going to get them, price be damned, I'll wear em every day!) I'll post a pic with the dress - I have a backup dress that is peach but with a black satin belt so that might work too


----------



## gemruby41

*Leescah*-you look great!! I hope you had fun at the wedding.

*aira*-love the outfit.

Work outfit for today.

Top & skirt from Zara
Shoes-flannel NP's


----------



## afcgirl

Gemruby, I love your flannel NPs with that outfit!  It looks beautiful!  Love the top and skirt too.


----------



## legaldiva

gem--your NPs and skirt are a perfect match!


----------



## cjy

Very smart looking Gem!!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

You look great, Gem! What purse did you wear?


----------



## techie81

Gem, you look GREAT!!  LOVE those flannel NPs!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Love your outfit, *Gem*!!  Those NPs look really really great with that skirt.


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks for the kind words *afcgirl, legaldiva, cjy, b00mbaka, techie81, meggyg8r*!!!


----------



## legaldiva

Monday--woke up late, so I threw on a suit over a t-shirt with black pumps.

- Dana Buchman suit;
- white H&M tee;
- black patent decolletes.


----------



## legaldiva

Today.

- white BR 3/4 oxford button down;
- black patent belt (from Walmart!);
- black H&M pencil skirt;
- violet python VPs.

These shoes got me compliments from women AND men ALL day!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Ooh those violet python VPs are one of my UHGs and they look stunning on you!!! You look fabulous as always!


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks, _*purse*_!


----------



## gemruby41

*legal*-you always look so sharp!!


----------



## javaboo

Wow, love the skirt and outfits *legal*! You look great.


----------



## IslandSpice

Gem - Those flannel NPs with that outfit is a SCORE!! You look lovely as always!

Legal - You look great! What a figure!


----------



## surlygirl

this compliment is from a while back, but *madamelizaking* ... you are one smokin' hot mama-to-be! you look so cute rocking the baby bump and your CLs! 

*gem* - chic as always!
*legal* - girl! you are working it. the python vps with burgandy tip ... ! One day I will find these in the dark grey python ...


----------



## fieryfashionist

*4LV* - You look fab... the nude VPs really elongate your already endless legs! 

*Leescah* - Very cute dress!  I  decolletes, and you wear yours so nicely!!

*aira108* - You look so polished... CL's + Chanel is always a winning combination in my book! 

*gem* - I love that Zara top on you (well, the whole outfit is great!), and the skirt with the flannel NPs is definitely a winning combination!! 

*legal *- You look fab in both pics... I especially love the white top/black pencil skirt outfit (so sharp!), and wow, violet python VPs?!   The color looks so rich!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Me today. 

Madison Marcus top, R&R jeans (the back has this pretty crystal detailing which actually matches the top really well), Magenta patent Modi Blues (so comfortable, ahh!!) and Chanel '08P 227 DS reissue.


----------



## aira108

Gem - I love your top, and your flannel NPs are gorgeous!

Legal - Your outfits are amazing!  Your violet python VPs are making me 

Minal - Your top is absolutely gorgeous!  I love your modi blues...I need a pair of magenta CLs!


----------



## LavenderIce

leescah--Can't wait to see more pics from the wedding.  That's the thing, when I go out I don't always get pics of my CLs.   We need to make it mandatory when we have them on in front of the camera.

aira--I am in the same boat as you.  I need to get into a new line of work where I can wear CLs all the time.

gem--You have such excellent taste in shoes, bags and clothes and wear them all well!  That skirt and NP are exact matches.

legal--Your outfits are so versatile, you can wear any of them with any of your CLs.  Both outfits are classic, but the CLs make them sexy!

fiery--I look at your outfits pics, not just to admire your CLs, but to admire your Chanels!


----------



## lolitablue

Everybody is so great looking!!


----------



## gemruby41

*fiery*-you always amaze us with great outfits!!!

Thanks ladies for all the lovely compliments! When I saw that skirt at Zara's, the first thing I thought about was the NP's.


----------



## surlygirl

fiery - great outfit! Your Chanel is gorgeous!


----------



## sara999

legal you look amazing!


----------



## meggyg8r

*legal* both your outfits look great!  Love that you got that belt at Walmart!!!

*fiery* I love your outfit, esp the Chanel


----------



## legaldiva

*Gem, java, islandspice, surlygirl, fiery, aira, lav, sara & meggy*--THANK YOU!

I just love the VPs, and so much more than I ever thought I would.  They really make an otherwise *blah* black skirt and white blouse an entirely different outfit.  It's that platform pump.  

I really appreciate all the kind compliments here.  As you can see from my ticker, I've gained a bit of weight since I came back from living abroad.  I just can't stop eating pizza and burgers and mexican!  I missed it all so much!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

*Fiery*--I love that top, and with the metallic Chanel & CLs, you look like a million bucks!


----------



## LavenderIce

legal--Your figure looks fab, especially in the black pencil skirt outfit!  I wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain.


----------



## legaldiva

I know, I know ... it's just that my clothes don't fit!!!  That's the whole problem!

But *thank you*!


----------



## LaDonna

*fiery *love your top!  you look great!

*legaldiva *love the pencil skirt w/ your vp's!

*gem *love your whole look!

*aira* cute outfit!  love the chanel!

*everyone looks great!!!*


----------



## snf8

as always, everyone looks fabulous!!


----------



## Tampachic

WOW. I've been traveling and this thread moves fast!  

Congrats Ladies, you all look fabulous.


----------



## sara999

ugh tell me about it legal! when i first moved to the UK i lost like 35 pounds and slowly but surely over the next 2.5 years i gained it all back. so im' trying desperately to lose my own fair share of weight!


----------



## Zophie

legaldiva said:


> Monday--woke up late, so I threw on a suit over a t-shirt with black pumps.
> 
> - Dana Buchman suit;
> - white H&M tee;
> - black patent decolletes.


 
Hehehe, that's the story of my life, waking up late and throwing on a suit ... and trying not to wear one someone has just seen me wear.  You look cute.


----------



## lulabee

Here's what I'm wearing to dinner with friends.
Theory blazer
Abercrombie T-Shirt (my 10 yr old daughters)
Frankie b jeans
Chanel Flap
Fully Prives
Excuse the mirror, 2 year olds loooove to touch mirrors!ush:


----------



## noah8077

lulabee said:


> Here's what I'm wearing to dinner with friends.
> Theory blazer
> Abercrombie T-Shirt (my 10 yr old daughters)
> Frankie b jeans
> Chanel Flap
> Fully Prives
> Excuse the mirror, 2 year olds loooove to touch mirrors!ush:


 

Holy crap!  Ten year olds shirt.  If I put on a ten year old's shirt I would like like Tommy Boy....fat girl in a little shirt!   You look amazing!


----------



## rdgldy

lulabee, you look amazing~


----------



## glamgrl921

*lulabee, legal, fiery*-you all look amazing!!!!  rock on!


----------



## niccig

Too much to name names, but you ladies all inspire me!

Here's my first pic w/the new Bourge Zeppas. I think I'm going to wear this Friday night to a birthday dinner for a friend. Please excuse the fuzzy picture - I need to get a camera that's somewhere between my cell phone and my work camera in size!

Top - Gap
Skirt - Armani Collezioni (via consignment)
Belt- thrift store
Boots - taupe suede Bourge Zeppas








What do you all think - do the black and brown work?


----------



## LavenderIce

lulabee--your FP look great with your outfit!

nicci--I think the outfit works!


----------



## jroos




----------



## LaDonna

hmmm...is your belt darker than your boots?  i'm so iffy when it comes to brown...i don't like mixing them.  maybe if you lose the belt..


----------



## LaDonna

*jroos* love it!


----------



## *Magdalena*

lulabee said:


> Here's what I'm wearing to dinner with friends.
> Theory blazer
> Abercrombie T-Shirt (my 10 yr old daughters)
> Frankie b jeans
> Chanel Flap
> Fully Prives
> Excuse the mirror, 2 year olds loooove to touch mirrors!ush:


 
DAAAMN, sexy mama!!!! you look hot!!


----------



## surlygirl

niccig - Cute outfit! I like mixing luggage brown with black, so the colors work for me. How does it look without the belt? That's the only item that I would tinker with, if any. Have fun! I can't wait until we get boot weather here!


----------



## surlygirl

lulabee - um, smokin' hot mama! you look amazing. I'm not sure that a ten year old's t-shirt would fit over my head!

jroos - tres chic! you look fabulous!


----------



## babypie

jroos said:


>


 
Love it


----------



## rainyjewels

you guys all look amazing!!!


----------



## xegbl

rdgldy said:


> lulabee, you look amazing~


 
ITA! Gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## xegbl

*Jroos* , love the Orlato VP!!


----------



## lulabee

*noah,rdgldy,glam,Lav,Mags,surly,xegbl, *Thanks!One thing you must know about my 10 yr old, I'm 5'8 she's 5'6! She weighs almost as much as me and we can wear the same shoe size! I'm thinkin' future as a supermodel? LOL, she says no way though. Oh well, maybe my 2 yr old will buy me that townhouse in Paris with the view of the Eiffel Tower some day!


----------



## gemruby41

*lulabee*-love the look!! Jeans and blazers always do it for me.

*niccig*-it's a great oufit. Since the boots are a lighter brown, it works.

*jroos*-you look amazing!


----------



## jroos

gemruby, xegbl, babypie, surlygirl, ladonna-Ladies thank you very much for all the thumbs up!!

Check out my blog in my signature!!


----------



## legaldiva

*Zophie & glamgirl*--thank you!

*lula*--you look GORGEOUS!!!  Mom of 2 kids?  You're an inspiration!

*niccig*--You look beautiful in the skirt/boots combo.  If I were you, I'd also try this outfit with a leopard print belt ... I've found leopard ties in black and browns really well.

*Jroos*--are those leopard or the cheetah VPs?  _HOT!!!_


----------



## niccig

Thanks for all your input ladies!  Perhaps I'll go beltless, or get myself back to the thrift store to find a leopard belt (what a great idea legal!).

jroos, I LOVE the VP's and your sunnies!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm a freak for Ebay, _*niccig*_--try there, too!


----------



## LavenderIce

jroos--You look so comfy casual, but those VP orlatos bring it all to a whole new level!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks *gem & legal*!


----------



## 8seventeen19

lula your hair is insanely gorgeous! 
Fiery- Looking fierce as usual!!
Legal- You always look fantastic even if you only had 5 min to get ready


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *aira*!   The Modi Blues are soo comfortable...  I wore them again all day yesterday!  I want a pair in every color (but on sale haha, because I got such a great deal on my magenta ones that I'm way too spoiled to pay full price)!

  Aww, thank you *Lav*! 

  Aww, that's so sweet of you to say *gem*... I always look forward to your fabulous action pics! 

 Aww, thanks so much *surlygirl*, *meggyg8r*,* LaDonna*, and *glamgrl921*!  

*lulabee* - Wow, to be that slim and have a ten year old?  Criminal!  I can't even fathom fitting into a ten year old kid's shirt haha... you look fab (and I love the Chanel)! 

Aww, thanks so much* legal*... you do too in all of your pics! 

* niccig *- I'm not usually a fan of black and brown unless it's camel with black (I'm weird like that haha), but it looks like the belt and your awesome boots are pretty much the same color, so it definitely works for me!  You look great! 

* jroos *- Casual chic at its best... you look fab!

Aww, thanks *shoeaddict*!


----------



## b00mbaka

lulabee said:


> noah,rdgldy,glam,Lav,Mags,surly,xegbl, Thanks!*One thing you must know about my 10 yr old, I'm 5'8 she's 5'6*! She weighs almost as much as me and we can wear the same shoe size! I'm thinkin' future as a supermodel? LOL, she says no way though. Oh well, maybe my 2 yr old will buy me that townhouse in Paris with the view of the Eiffel Tower some day!


 
OMG! She's SO tall!!!! Maybe in another 3 years she'll be ready to model


----------



## jh4200

Everyone looks absolutely amazing!  Special mentions to legaldiva for the multiple fab outfits - thanks for posting so many pics, and to leda - the yasmines are stunning and so gorgeous with your dress!  I missed out on them in my size when they showed up on Bluefly a couple of weeks ago, but seeing yours reminded me how much I wanted them, and I just checked back and they were in stock in my size!  It might be the fastest checkout ever.


----------



## jroos

lavenderice, fireyfashionist, niccig and legaldiva-Thank you very much for all of your compliments! They are the leopard(I believe) I know I know I need to do my homework!! lol


----------



## rdgldy

jroos-simple but chic~I love the look~


----------



## jroos

rdgldy-Thank you very much!


----------



## ashakes

You all look so fantastic! 

I'm in the office before I head back out, so no full length mirror, but I at least took an action shot (finally). I can't find that action shot thread or else I would have posted in there. lol


----------



## ashakes

^^^Whoops. I apparently have some envelopes that fell out of my desk. haha


----------



## LaDonna

*ashakes *fabolous!  love the pigalles!  they are pigalles, right?  i'm still learning.  nice chanel also!


----------



## JuneHawk

ashakes said:


> You all look so fantastic!
> 
> I'm in the office before I head back out, so no full length mirror, but I at least took an action shot (finally). I can't find that action shot thread or else I would have posted in there. lol



::: swoon :::


----------



## gemruby41

*ashakes*!! I know the rest of your outfit is just fabulous.


----------



## LaDonna

^ i know, right?!  let us see, let us see!


----------



## jh4200

Oh, ashakes....gorgeous.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

asha, can I have your chanel?    lol


----------



## niccig

ashakes, I would DIE to have your python pigalles!


----------



## niccig

^^^ I see you're in Ohio - I may have to ninja up there and steal them from you!  :devil:


----------



## lvpiggy

ok.  work needs to stop eating lvpiggy alive    i missed my lovely tpf CL ladies!!!!!  but just wanted to pop in and post an outfit pic b/c i was super excited about it . . . . don't you think the folds of the armadillo TOTALLY go with the stripes?!?  hehehe ya i know, i'm a dork 

Ash Ombre dress by Herve Leger
Anthracite Armadillos


----------



## lvpiggy

ashakes said:


> You all look so fantastic!
> 
> I'm in the office before I head back out, so no full length mirror, but I at least took an action shot (finally). I can't find that action shot thread or else I would have posted in there. lol


 


stunning!


----------



## laureenthemean

*lvpiggy*, I just posted in the HL thread, but those Armadillos were made for that dress!


----------



## legaldiva

_*LVpiggy*_--that outfit is PERFECTION!!!

_*asha*_--it's so great to see you post here!!!  More more more!!


----------



## gemruby41

*lvpiggy*, you always look fabulous in your HL dresses!


----------



## babypie

LVpiggy perfect 10!!!!


----------



## cjy

Lvpiggy STUNNING!!!!!!! You have a great figure,btw!!


----------



## jh4200

Lvpiggy, those are perfect together!  You look amazing!


----------



## lulabee

lvpiggy said:


> ok. work needs to stop eating lvpiggy alive  i missed my lovely tpf CL ladies!!!!! but just wanted to pop in and post an outfit pic b/c i was super excited about it . . . . don't you think the folds of the armadillo TOTALLY go with the stripes?!? hehehe ya i know, i'm a dork
> 
> Ash Ombre dress by Herve Leger
> Anthracite Armadillos


 OMG *lv! I'm completely speechless! The dress, the shoes!*


----------



## LaDonna

*lvpiggy* you look stunning!


----------



## lvpiggy

*laureenthemean, legaldiva, gemruby41, babypie, cjy, jh4200, lulabee, LaDonna* - awwww . . . you ladies are always so sweet!  hehe  . . . but *shhhh it's all the dress & the shoes!  lvpiggies don't look like that on a daily basis, only with some assistance from CL and HL!  

ps - *laureen*, i'll be keeping my eyes peeled for a modeling photo sometime soon . . . . .


----------



## 8seventeen19

Hot stuff LV!!! I LOVE that HL!!


----------



## funandsun

Holy smokes *LVPIGGY*!!  You are one hot armadillo!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

asha--lovely CLs and Chanel.

lvpiggy--I am completely green with envy that you always look like you're on the red carpet!  Smokin' hot as usual!!


----------



## shopalot

*asha*, love your pythons and your Chanel is fabulous!
*LVpiggy* you look stunning in your HL dress and CLs,  it's a perfect outfit.


----------



## meggyg8r

*lvpiggy* you look amazing! simple as that!


----------



## Kamilla850

LVpiggy - holy cow, you are a stunning beauty!  You are so right, those shoes were *made* for that dress.  Amazing!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

LVpiggy, incredible!


----------



## noah8077

I look nothing like LVpiggy....gorgeous BTW.

Here is my outfit to eat breakfast with friends.




Top-Victoria's Secret
Love Quotes Scarf
Abecrombie Jeans
My new ebay purchase-B-Bag
Red Triclo's


----------



## LavenderIce

noah--You look great!  I love how you put together the LQ scarf, Bal and Triclos together with your jeans and VS top.  Simple yet oh so stylish!


----------



## gemruby41

Love it *noah*!! Casual and chic at the same time.


----------



## gemruby41

Here's what I wore to church today.

Cami, cardigan, skirt from Ann Taylor Loft
Bag-Chanel jumbo flap
Shoes-CL Petit Rat


----------



## babypie

Gem you can do no wrong! Every outfit you post is a winner!


----------



## lulabee

gemruby41 said:


> Here's what I wore to church today.
> 
> Cami, cardigan, skirt from Ann Taylor Loft
> Bag-Chanel jumbo flap
> Shoes-CL Petit Rat


 *gem*, you always look so classy!!! I love your style!


----------



## LavenderIce

babypie said:


> Gem you can do no wrong! Every outfit you post is a winner!


 
So true!


----------



## lvpiggy

gemruby41 said:


> Here's what I wore to church today.
> 
> Cami, cardigan, skirt from Ann Taylor Loft
> Bag-Chanel jumbo flap
> Shoes-CL Petit Rat


 ohhh i love this outfit!  it's perfect - stylish, yet not too flashy & very classy


----------



## LaDonna

*gemruby41* i love seeing your outfits!  you always look great!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *babypie, lulabee, Lav, lvpiggy*, & *LaDonna*!!! You ladies are so kind!


----------



## jh4200

Gem, you look so great - I always love how you put everything together!


----------



## cjy

GEM you look so chic!!! You really know how to put an outfit together!!


----------



## techie81

I'm SO behind in this thread.  Everyone looks absolutely beautiful!  

*niccig*, too cute!

*jroos*, that's how you do casual! Lovely!

*ashakes*, so fabulous!

*lvpiggy*, WOW! I'm loving Herve Leger more and more, and that dress is totally killer!

*Gem*, perfect!!


*Legal*, thanks to you I begged my friend to stop at H&M today on our way back from Atlanta. And she only gave me less than 20 minutes but I managed to grab a couple cute things. Thanks for the enabling!


----------



## Zophie

*lvpiggy*, that dress and shoes are fab together.  It's like they were made for each other!

*gemruby*, you have so many cute clothes with so much variety.  I need to raid your wardrobe.


----------



## meggyg8r

you look lovely, *gem*!!


----------



## legaldiva

*gem*--I just love your church outfits!  

*techie*--I'm so happy!  I really love H&M ... although I just discovered Ann Taylor this weekend.  I'll post my outfit once I get home tonight (wearing CLs, of course!).


----------



## gemruby41

*jh4200, cjy, techie, Zophie, meggy,* & *legal* thanks for the compliments!


----------



## noah8077

Thank you Lav and Gem!


----------



## DC-Cutie

My 1st contribution...
Jcrew - Jean jacket, button up and skirt
Teal NPrive - sooooooooooo comfy


----------



## LavenderIce

Lookin' good DC-cutie!  Your teal NPs are perfect for your outfit!    Kudos to the clean restroom too.  There is one at my work that ought to be shut down by the health department.  I always leave my floor to go to the oh so fresh one on another low traffic floor.


----------



## lulabee

DC-Cutie said:


> My 1st contribution...
> Jcrew - Jean jacket, button up and skirt
> Teal NPrive - sooooooooooo comfy


 Gorgeous *DC*!!!! The skirt and the NPs are so perfect together!


----------



## Tampachic

Gemruby, Love that green on you.  Very polished outfit. The Chanel looks great with the Petit Rat.

DC cutie, Your teal NP's are gorgeous!  You look very pulled together and perfect business casual.  I like the wide pleats in the skirt.


----------



## gemruby41

DC-cutie, that's an amazing outfit!  The teal NP's go perfectly.  I saw them IRL at Neimans, and they are gorgeous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GemRuby, TampaChic, Lulabee and LavendarIce - Thanks guys.  

Lav - I think we can all appreciate a clean office bathroom.  I must say, ours is very clean!

GemRuby - did you also see the fushia ones?  I was sooooo tempted to get those too.  But I was under strict orders of a 2 pair MAX - LOL.  And I will glady Bag, Borrow or Steal your Chanel.  It's gawgusss!


----------



## jh4200

DC-Cutie, those NPs are perfect with your skirt!  So cute!


----------



## gemruby41

DC-Cutie said:


> GemRuby, TampaChic, Lulabee and LavendarIce - Thanks guys.
> 
> Lav - I think we can all appreciate a clean office bathroom. I must say, ours is very clean!
> 
> GemRuby - did you also see the fushia ones? I was sooooo tempted to get those too. But I was under strict orders of a 2 pair MAX - LOL. And I will glady Bag, Borrow or Steal your Chanel. It's gawgusss!


Oh yes, I saw the fushia. I kept staring at them because the color was TDF.


----------



## glamgrl921

*Gem, LVpiggy, Ashakes, DC* you are all rocking some hot looks!! Looking good gals!


----------



## 8seventeen19

DC- CUTE outfit! I  that skirt!


----------



## babypie

DC cutie that's such a cute outfit, the NPs look amazing!


----------



## *Magdalena*

On my way to our friend's rehearsal dinner on Friday

Dress-Rebecca Taylor
Pumps-CL Declics


----------



## noah8077

Beautiful Mag!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*ashakes* - Awesome action shot, and those pigalles really look like they were made for you!!  Love the Chanel too!!

*   lvpiggy* - Wow, you are rockin' that HL to absolute perfection!  I love how the folds of the armadillo mimic the folds on the dress... so fabulous!  You are so pretty!! 

*  noah*, I can't see your outfit , but it sounds fabulous!  I just got the prettiest watermelon pink LQ scarf! 

*  gem *- Even though I wasn't there, I know you were the best dressed lady in church, hands down!   You look so put together and the I love the Jumbo... it's the icing on the cake!

* DC-Cutie *- Ohhh, your teal NPs are so pretty and love great with your skirt!  Very cute outfit! 

*Mag* - I LOVE that dress (I have a thing for dresses with sleeves... I dislike uhh actually really hate my arms! ), and it looks fabulous on you!   The fuschia declics really stand out!


----------



## babypie

Mag those declics look gorgeous!


----------



## techie81

DC-Cutie, love your outfit! And those NPs...wow!

Mag, gorgeous!!!


----------



## snf8

mag, you look gorgeous!!! love love love the declics with that dress!


----------



## rdgldy

Ladies, no time to give kudos to you all individually-running late to work-but everyone looks so beautiful!


----------



## meggyg8r

mags I love the outfit!!


----------



## gemruby41

Mag, fantastic outfit!! The declics are beautiful.


----------



## jh4200

Magdalena, you look absolutely amazing!  The navy with the magenta (I think they're magenta and not fuschia, but whichever) is fantastic!


----------



## lulabee

*mags!!!!!* You look so gorgeous! I'm so lovin' those Declics!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lvpiggy - you look HOT! i love the coordinating stripes from the HL dress and the armadillos!

mags - i love the declics and even moreso with the dress! those declics are really really beautiful! i cant wait for the purple ones...

gem - you always look great!  i wish i looked half as good at work 

dc - cute teal NPs! NPs are super comfy arent they?


----------



## *Magdalena*

noah, fieryfashionist, Mary, techie, snf8, rdgldy, meggy, gemruby, JH, lulabee and boobie-*THANK YOU!!!!*  those Declics are actually red...


----------



## legaldiva

Gorgeous, *magdalena* & *dc-cutie*!!!


----------



## jh4200

Oooh, even better, Magdalena!  I love navy and red!  I must adjust the color of my screen.


----------



## chanelrocks

Ladies, all your outfits are TDF!!! And i can't words for all these beautiful shoes... 

Here is my little pic that I took while my DH was talking to a car sales man...and yes, it was in the toilet 

Jacket - H&M
Shirt - Bitten by SJP
Skirt - great bargain at Saks outlet
Shoes - my very very new VPs Calf (my pride and joy)
Bag - Dior

I have never had such comfortable shoes like the VPs before... I had them on from 5 in the morning till 8 in the evening and I was still walking straight


----------



## gemruby41

Very well put together *chanelrocks*. I also find the VP's to be comfortable.


----------



## jh4200

Great look, chanelrocks!


----------



## LavenderIce

magdalena--you look fantastic as usual!

chanelrocks--You're rockin' that outfit!


----------



## morfoula

MAG! you look great!
i looooooooove the red declics!


----------



## fieryfashionist

You look great* chanelrocks*! 

*Mag *- Ohhh, so the dress is navy and the Delics are red?  Clearly, I'm totally blind haha!   I love that combination too!


----------



## IslandSpice

Mags, you look awesome! Is that dress still available somewhere? I look oh so much better when my arms are covered and that dress is crazy hot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Office attire
J Crew suit
Thomas Pink button up
Patent Decollete


----------



## jh4200

Another great one, DC-Cutie!


----------



## keya

Great outfits, everyone!


----------



## *Magdalena*

IslandSpice said:


> Mags, you look awesome! Is that dress still available somewhere? I look oh so much better when my arms are covered and that dress is crazy hot!


 
Thanks everyone again for all your lovely comments!  

*Islandspice*~i got it on sale at NM in January. i dont think they have it anymore...


----------



## LavenderIce

DC-cutie--I don't know how I would get any work done if I were you.  I'd be too busy staring at my shoes.


----------



## rdgldy

*Chanelrocks, DC-Cutie*-great outfits!

My J Crew suit with blue (electric?) patent simples


----------



## jh4200

Rdgldy, you look great!  I love that color Simple!


----------



## *Magdalena*

rdgldy~i love light color suits for the summer time!  you look great


----------



## legaldiva

Great outfits today!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy--You look fabulous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

rdgldy - looks like a day for J. Crew suits and CLs .  You look great!


----------



## gemruby41

*DC-Cutie & rdgldy*-you ladies look great in your J Crew suits!


----------



## techie81

*chanelrocks*, very nice!!! And I agree that the VPs are very comfortable!

*DC-Cutie*, so loving the suit!!

*rdgldy*, loving your suit too!  I love those blue Simples!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

CL ladies are so darn stylish!!! You all look amazing!


----------



## niccig

rdgldy and dc-cutie, you both look so chic and professional!

My outfit for work today:

Top - Michael by Michael Kors
Pants - J. Crew
Jacket - Gap
Shoes - Pigalle 70, burgundy patent


----------



## glamgrl921

*Chanel, Mag, Dc, Rdgldy, Niccig-*You all look great!  Perfection!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, ladies!
*niccig*, cute casual look..


----------



## techie81

niccig, cute!


----------



## techie81

What I wore to work today...MBMJ dress with my bronze Ron Rons:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Nice dress!!


----------



## techie81

^^ Thanks!


----------



## rdgldy

so cute.................


----------



## babypie

You ladies all look great!!


----------



## surlygirl

Lookin' good, ladies! *dc-cutie* - Love both of your work outfits! Cute dress, *techie*!


----------



## carlinha

techie81 said:


> What I wore to work today...MBMJ dress with my bronze Ron Rons:



techie, have you lost weight?  you look FAB!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*DC-Cutie* - Another fabulous work outfit... you look great!   I have the same Decolletes, and if I wore them to work, I doubt I'd get much done!  

* rdgldy* - Your blue simples really pop against the light suit... you look great! 

*niccig* - You look so cute for work!  I love your pigalles... I have the same pair, but in red patent... so comfy! 

*techie *- I love MbyMJ!   The dress looks great on you, and the bronze Ron Rons are fabulous!


----------



## techie81

Thank you *fiery*, *carlinha*, *surlygirl*, *babypie*, *rdgldy*!!! 

*fiery*, I'm so in love with MBMJ myself!!!  

*carlinha*, I lost 3lb?  I think the vertical lines are helping! Hehe...I have about 12lb to go, but my body is so odd. My waist is between a 2 and 4 and I don't think it's going to get much smaller, but my dang arms won't go down, and don't get me started on the ta-tas!


----------



## jh4200

So cute techie!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Techie*~you look great!  very stylish


----------



## gemruby41

*Niccig*-great work outfit!

*Techie*-that's a very pretty dress!!


----------



## LavenderIce

nicci--I like how you paired your neutral outfit with the magenta Pigalles.  

techie--the stripes on your dress compliment your figure.


----------



## meluvs2shop

wow. i've missed so much.

lookin good ladies, lookin good.


----------



## techie81

Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## archygirl

Techie, 
Love the outfit! I wore my CLs to work today too, but unfortunately I left my camera home in NJ last weekend, so no photos to share. If you can imagine me, I wore:

Gucci black skirt
CHANEL white tank
Esprit linen safari jacket
brown Eddie Bauer scarf
CL black Lova patent wedges with pony hair and black grosgrain bow (which gave me blisters today!)


----------



## rdgldy

You need to take a picture wearing the same outfit again.  Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## surlygirl

niccig - you look so cute! I love khaki pants with a nice deep red shoe. Even better when it's a CL in burgandy patent!


----------



## techie81

Thank you archygirl!!  I agree, must take pics when you get your camera!!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Techie-*SuperCute!
*Archy-*Hey fellow Jersey Girl!  U must repeat that outfit and take pics!!


----------



## jroos




----------



## rdgldy

love your look!  the boots are amazing!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*jroos* - I love that casual look on you, and those boots are ridiculously hot!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*jroos* - in the words of RuPaul - "You betta work".  You look great!


----------



## glamgrl921

*jroos-*So hot!!!!


----------



## archygirl

glamgrl921 said:


> *Techie-*SuperCute!
> *Archy-*Hey fellow Jersey Girl! U must repeat that outfit and take pics!!


 
Hey glamgrl...no longer a NJ girl...am working in South Carolina for the year. I am back in NJ in a few weeks, will wear outfit again and take photos.


----------



## techie81

jroos, love your outfit!


----------



## carlinha

jroos, i love the ariella clou boots on you... they are stunning... i am jealous, this is one of my HGs!!!!  you lucky girl!


----------



## *Magdalena*

*jroos*~i love the "rocker chick" look on you. The boots are amazing!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Me today with my pink Fontanetes...


----------



## lulabee

^^OMG *shoe* you look so gorgeous! Dramatic and sexay!!


----------



## meggyg8r

ooooo hot lady, Krystal!!!


----------



## techie81

Very chic, shoeaddict!


----------



## rdgldy

Loving your style!


----------



## Tampachic

Looking good Shoeaddict!


----------



## jroos

Ladies Thank you so much for the compliments!


----------



## gemruby41

*shoeaddictklw*-you work it girl!! Hot outfit!


----------



## cjy

Shoe I love your outfit! Snazzy jacket!


----------



## Zophie

cute outfit, shoeaddict.  the pink is just perfect!


----------



## fieryfashionist

shoeaddict - You look fab!!   I love accents of hot pink thrown in with black/white!   Super chic!


----------



## Zophie

Here is what I wore today.  Dress is from Ann Taylor and CLs are black kid leather Rolando.


----------



## techie81

Beautiful, Zophie!!


----------



## Loubou Lady

*Magdalena* said:


> On my way to our friend's rehearsal dinner on Friday
> 
> Dress-Rebecca Taylor
> Pumps-CL Declics



Stunning!  *Magdalena *how many proposals did you have from the rehearsal dinner?


----------



## meggyg8r

very classy, *Zophie!*


----------



## 4LV

very stylish as always, Zophie!


----------



## gemruby41

The dress looks great on you *Zophie*!


----------



## jh4200

Love the pop of color, shoeaddict!

Zophie, very classy!


----------



## cjy

Zophie, you look, as per usual classic and beautiful!


----------



## danicky

*Magda,* you look gorgeous. Love the dress and the Declics on you.

*Zophie.* you are always so well put together.


----------



## babypie

shoeaddictklw - I love the pink/black/white combo.
zophie - another great look, those rolandos actually look comfy on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Zophie, you look very pretty!   I love the Rolandos!


----------



## legaldiva

*Zophie*--you look gorgeous!  I just discovered Ann Taylor; love it!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lulabee
Megan
techie81
rdgldy
Tampachic
gemruby41
cjy
fieryfashionist
Zophie

Thank you for your lovely comments!


----------



## rdgldy

Zophie, what a pretty look!


----------



## LavenderIce

jroos--Your booties are fierce!

shoeaddict--Your entire ensemble is supercute!

zophie--Cute!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Thanks M!!


----------



## babypie

On my way out right now for dinner and drinks at a greek restaurant. Not the world's most exciting outfit but...

*Joe's jeans*
*Macy's top*
*CL decolletes*

*Hope you're all having a great Friday night!! *


----------



## cjy

Mary I am loving that top!! The whole outfit is very sharpe!!


----------



## niccig

Babypie, I love the outfit, especially the top!


----------



## techie81

Love the outfit, babypie!!


----------



## lulabee

Love your outfit babypie!!


----------



## jh4200

Great Friday night outfit, babypie!


----------



## LavenderIce

Three snaps in a Z formation for your outfit *Babypie*!  I love everything about it!  I can also see you rockin' your bubblegum pink Simples, your pewter or was it bronze? New Simples, your blue Karey VPs with that outfit--so versatile.  And, that top is da bomb!  lol  Excuse my 90s lingo to compliment your outfit, just accept my kudos.  

btw--you're welcome *shoeaddictklw*!  I am lovin' the look.


----------



## lovely&amazing

I have missed SO much! My apologies to everyone; I'll start here...

*Miss* *K*, DIVINE darling...simply amazing!
*Zoph*, so classy and chic as always!
*Mags*, could you be more beautiful! Totally hot outfit!
*Babypie*, Fantastic night-on-the-town outfit...you look great!


----------



## babypie

LavenderIce said:


> Three snaps in a Z formation for your outfit *Babypie*! I love everything about it! I can also see you rockin' your bubblegum pink Simples, your pewter or was it bronze? New Simples, your blue Karey VPs with that outfit--so versatile. And, that top is da bomb! lol Excuse my 90s lingo to compliment your outfit, just accept my kudos.
> 
> btw--you're welcome *shoeaddictklw*! I am lovin' the look.


 
Thanks for all the compliments ladies!  

Lav - I love the way we all know each other's shoe collection here LOL  I had my blue karey VPs and black patent VPs out but at the last second changed to ole faithful decolletes


----------



## gemruby41

You look fab *babypie*! I love your model pose in the second picture.


----------



## Zophie

Here's the outfit I wore out to dinner tonight:

Joe's Jeans
Bebe top (with super push-up padded bra underneath to fill it out some)
CL black kid VP
Kensie sweater


----------



## jh4200

Hot, Zophie!  That push-up is really working for you!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Zophie--I love your top!  I bet you had to fight off the fellas off with a stick looking like that!


----------



## babypie

gemruby41 said:


> You look fab *babypie*! I love your model pose in the second picture.


 
LOL I learnt that technique from Stinas!


----------



## Zophie

babypie said:


> LOL I learnt that technique from Stinas!


 

yeah, I see the resemblance in the pose now that you mention it.  Super cute outfit, btw.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

zphoie you look great!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Babypie, I love that outfit...it's perfect!

Zophie, really nice! You look great.


----------



## lolitablue

Zophie said:


> Here's the outfit I wore out to dinner tonight:
> 
> Joe's Jeans
> Bebe top (with super push-up padded bra underneath to fill it out some)
> CL black kid VP
> Kensie sweater


 

Don't you love your Joe's?  My favorite brand of jeans!! Another thing, please spill what is that super push-up padded bra.  Until I get the lift, I need all the help to make my tatas perky.


----------



## Zophie

lolitablue said:


> Don't you love your Joe's? My favorite brand of jeans!! Another thing, please spill what is that super push-up padded bra. Until I get the lift, I need all the help to make my tatas perky.


 

That particular bra doesn't have a brand or anything on it other than the label says Style 8044.  I think it maybe came from Victoria's secret.  However, I have another one that definitely came from VS and is very similar and works great and it says "Very Sexy" on it...hahaha.  It's got gel in the bottom of it so it pushes and plumps.  I need all the help I can get.  I'm planning to get bigger boobs and when I do I'll have all these little bras I won't know what to do with.  That'll be weird!


----------



## sara999

you look great zoph!


----------



## gemruby41

Gorgeous Zophie!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I got to go out to dinner in San Francisco last night, and I snuck a pic in the restroom mirror. LOL

Theory dress
J.Crew sweater
Kate Spade bag
CL Joli Noeud Dorcets


----------



## babypie

*neverenough *you look so pretty and ladylike


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ you look great!! love the dorcets!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Neverenoughhandbags*- LOVE your outfit! You look great!


----------



## surlygirl

I've been without internet access for a few days ... wow! *zophie*, *shoeaddict*, *zophie* again, *babypie*, *neverenoughhandbags* - everyone looks amazing.

Love the kensie sweater, *zophie* and the yellow j crew cardigan, *neverenough*!


----------



## techie81

Beautiful, neverenoughhandbags!!!

Looking great, Zophie!!


----------



## rdgldy

*zophie, babypie, never enough*, you all look so fabulous!


----------



## jh4200

neverenough, I love it!  The jolis are great, and that bag is super cute!


----------



## Zophie

very pretty, neverenough!  I love the way the yellow looks with the black.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Thanks everyone! This forum is such an ego booster


----------



## socalboo

Hey girlies! I miss this thread. It's so intimidating to come back here when you've been away for a bit. I don't want to miss anyone, but I can't possibly go back far enough! So I'll start here! You all look GORGEOUS!

*shoeaddict* ~ So glam, I love your jacket! Great look!
*babypie* ~ You look fantastic! I love the top!
*Zophie* ~ What a fun outfit, you look beautiful!
 Don't you guys love Joe's Jeans?! They are the best!
neverenough ~ Great dress! I love the yellow, you are so cute!


----------



## legaldiva

Lookin' good, ladies!!!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I'm on a roll here, lol

Outfit for church yesterday.

Elie Tahari dress
Brown VPs 70mm


----------



## gemruby41

Ooh la la *neverenough*!!! That's a beautiful print on that dress.


----------



## rainyjewels

wow you look amazing! now i want a pair of the VPs 70mms...


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Neverenough*, looking _very_ good, Girlfriend!


----------



## techie81

Love that dress, neverenough!!


----------



## cjy

neverenoughhandbags said:


> I'm on a roll here, lol
> 
> Outfit for church yesterday.
> 
> Elie Tahari dress
> Brown VPs 70mm


 Oh la la nice!!! Very cute dress!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Zophie *- You look very pretty!!   I really like the dinner outfit too... that top looks great on you! 

*  babypie* - I love jeans with cute tops and  decolletes... not boring at all to me - you look fabulous! 

* neverenough *- You look really great... I love the dress on you, and I adore the Jolies!   Ohhh haha, I briefly owned that exact Tahari dress (before it went back... I couldn't get it to look right on me ), but you look fabulous in it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I snapped this pic in a store's dressing room haha (in a hotel where we stayed and had dinner).   We went out for my dad's birthday! 

Trink Turk dress, my lil piece of blinding bling aka light silver 225 metallic reissue, fleur de strass pearl necklace, and my most favorite HG "Cinderella" shoes finally had their debut  - Multicolor silver glitter NPs  (which, by the way, as as comfortable as they are stunning)!   I kept admiring my feet all night haha (and checking to make sure my shoes were okay)!


----------



## hlp_28

Ohhhhhhh I *LOVE *that glitter


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Thanks again everyone!

Fiery, I am loving that outfit, every single piece of it!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

fiery! you look AMAZING!!!


----------



## surlygirl

*neverenough* - such a cute dress! looks great with your vps.
*fiery* - you look amazing! the dress is perfect on you and your Chanel and CL bling are both stunning!


----------



## lulabee

fieryfashionist said:


> I snapped this pic in a store's dressing room haha (in a hotel where we stayed and had dinner).  We went out for my dad's birthday!
> 
> Trink Turk dress, my lil piece of blinding bling aka light silver 225 metallic reissue, fleur de strass pearl necklace, and my most favorite HG "Cinderella" shoes finally had their debut  - Multicolor silver glitter NPs  (which, by the way, as as comfortable as they are stunning)!  I kept admiring my feet all night haha (and checking to make sure my shoes were okay)!


 You look insanely hottt *fiery*!!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

everyone looks incredible!! love those MC glitters, fiery!!!


----------



## fmd914

Everyone looks great!  Fiery - I love that outfit - what a way to celebrate your dad's birthday!


----------



## legaldiva

*Neverenough*--you look great!  I love your dress & VPs are always my favorite.

*Fiery*--I want your outfit!!!!! ... off to Ebay ...


----------



## jh4200

neverenough - love the dress, and those VPs go perfect with it!

fiery - every single piece of your outfit is amazing!  i love those multi silvers!


----------



## Katykit01

Fiery:  OMG Gorgeous EVERYTHING!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, I'm so flattered... thank you *hlp_28* (me too!), *neverenough* (that's so sweet of you to say! ), *nakedmosher2of3* (I'm  !), *surlygirl* (thank you so much, you're so sweet!! ),  *lulabee* (aww, thank you!! ),  *meggyg8r *(aww, me too... I can't wait to wear them again! ), *fmd914* (aww, thanks girl... I ate sooo much Italian food haha ), *legal *(Ohhh, I love finding deals on ebay too... I actually found the dress online on sale! ), *jh4200 *(aww, thank you... I'm drooling over your amazing collection!! ) and* Katykit01 *(thank you so much)!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Fiery very pretty!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*fiery*, love the look from head to toe!


----------



## cjy

fIERY I love it!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

neverenoughhandbags said:


> I got to go out to dinner in San Francisco last night, and I snuck a pic in the restroom mirror. LOL
> 
> Theory dress
> J.Crew sweater
> Kate Spade bag
> CL Joli Noeud Dorcets


 
ohhhh beautiful!  i didn't know you were in the sf area, we should get together!  i just met up with *luxlover *for drinks last week, i have a feeling there is a fruitfull enabling filled relationship coming soon . . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

omg if i knew tomorro were my last day on earth would wear this outfit !!!!



fieryfashionist said:


> I snapped this pic in a store's dressing room haha (in a hotel where we stayed and had dinner).  We went out for my dad's birthday!
> 
> Trink Turk dress, my lil piece of blinding bling aka light silver 225 metallic reissue, fleur de strass pearl necklace, and my most favorite HG "Cinderella" shoes finally had their debut  - Multicolor silver glitter NPs  (which, by the way, as as comfortable as they are stunning)!  I kept admiring my feet all night haha (and checking to make sure my shoes were okay)!


----------



## Zophie

*fieryfashionist*, I really love the color and cut of that dress, and the silver goes great with it.


----------



## techie81

Beautiful, fiery!!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

WOW Fiery you look amazing!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Here's a few in Vegas... 
This is what I wore to the airport. I had to look chic when I arrived. I only wish I would have stuffed my Pigalles in my bag and not worn them the whole day. ush:
Jacket- 
Scarf- Noooo idea
Cami- BR
Jeans- VS
Bag- H JPG
EB Pigalle 100s







DH is in the background asking me wtf I am doing. When I told him he rolled his eyes!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Going out to dinner on Saturday
Dress- VS
Bag- Gucci
Pink VNs


----------



## cjy

Wow shoe you look so chic!!! I love both outfits! Really loving those pops of pink!


----------



## techie81

Love both outfits!!!  That dress is TOO cute!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shoeaddictklw said:


> Going out to dinner on Saturday
> Dress- VS
> Bag- Gucci
> Pink VNs



You look awesome!! I love both outfits. You look so chic! I hope you had fun in vegas!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, I'm  over here!  Thank you so much *mistyknightwin*, *rdgldy*,* cjy*, *lvpiggy *(omg, you crack me up haha ... you're so sweet!), *Zophie*, *techie* and *shoe*!!   

*shoe* - I really love your outfits... the pop of hot pink is so fabulous (I was eying a hot pink scarf the other day haha! ), and I know you definitely looked chic getting off of the plane!   Gorgeous Birkin too!   The VS dress looks great on you too... I love how the VNs compliment the color of the belt/sash!


----------



## LavenderIce

*neverenough*--fabulous outfits x2!

*fiery*--love the color combination of all your silver with your TT dress.

*shoeaddict*--if only I could travel in such chic style!  Love both outfits!


----------



## Edrine

i've missed tpf!!!

everyone's outfits are so pretty w/cl's

here's mine..top-from ebay, jeans- freestyle revolution, shoes-beige new ali's


----------



## shopalot

*Fiery* you look fabulous as always!  Your Chanel is TDF
*Shoe *your outfits are awesome, I love the Saturday dinner outfit!
*Edrine*, love your alis!


----------



## lulabee

Edrine said:


> i've missed tpf!!!
> 
> everyone's outfits are so pretty w/cl's
> 
> here's mine..top-from ebay, jeans- freestyle revolution, shoes-beige new ali's


 Gorgeous! I'm so in love with the New Ali's!


----------



## xboobielicousx

shoeaddict - you look great! love both outfits  i always love vegas

edrine - i love CLs with jeans...the new ali's go perfect with them 

fiery - you look HOT


----------



## jh4200

shoeaddict, you look gorgeous!!!!   I love your shoes, as always, but your H!!!!!!  Oh my god!

edrine, the new alis look so cute with your jeans!


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Shoeaddict, you look gorgeous!

Edrine, love the outfit. I just love the New Ali.


----------



## funandsun

My outfit for work today.  My new Gwens and a DVF dress.


----------



## jh4200

Such a great look!  I love your dress, and the gwens are perfect with it!


----------



## cjy

funandsun said:


> My outfit for work today. My new Gwens and a DVF dress.


 OMG you look GREAT! Don't you just LOVE her dresses????


----------



## techie81

edrine, love your outfit with the New Ali's!

funandsun, perfect outfit!  Love DVF!


----------



## funandsun

cjy said:


> OMG you look GREAT! Don't you just LOVE her dresses????


 
I _adore_ DVF!  I'm a big fan of silk jersey because it travels so well and her dresses are timeless!


----------



## babypie

*Fiery* - perfect! Those colors...yum! 
*Shoeaddict* - you look great, especially love the first one.
*Edrine* - those beige new ali's look great w/ your jeans.
*funandsun* - so pretty!! 

I forgot to take a pic of my work outfit today ush:


----------



## cjy

Me too!! I just got a wrap blouse, a dress from this year, and I got a black cocktail dress last year. Her things fit so well. Enjoy your dress!!


----------



## shopalot

*Funandsun*, you look great!  I'm another huge fan of DVF


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Funandsun, I love it! I have a girl crush on DVF!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *Lavender*! 
*
Edrine *- Very cute outfit and I love your Ali's! 

Aww, thank you so much *shopalot*, *xboobie* and *babypie*!  

* funandsun *- I absolutely love DVF, and the wrap dress looks so great on you ... the CL's compliment it perfectly!


----------



## Edrine

thank you ladies!

funandsun-the dress is just perfect with the gwenissimas


----------



## legaldiva

fun&sun--you look so posh for a day at work!


----------



## funandsun

Thanks for the compliments everyone!!  That was my first outfit posting so I was kind of nervous about it.  It's funny how when I wear my CL's I really try to make sure that the rest of the outfit is worthy of the shoes!!


----------



## LavenderIce

edrine--nice to see you back looking lovely!

funandsun--Your outfit is perfect!


----------



## Rog

funandsun said:


> My outfit for work today. My new Gwens and a DVF dress.


 Fab Choice


----------



## techie81

Wore a DVF dress today, with my tortoise VPs and my favorite cuff bracelet (it has dummy latin text all over it). My cat wanted to join in.


----------



## techie81

OMG I look like crazy cat lady in that last post!  Cat in the avatar, cat in the sig, cat in the photo


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

Techie, I love that dress! It looks great with your tortoise VPs....another one of my HG shoes!


----------



## cjy

Techie you are too funny! You do not look like a crazy cat lady!!!!!


----------



## lulabee

^^ So cute!! Love the VPs!! Your kitty is so adorable! My 2 yr old just noticed your cat on my screen and said, "kitty is very furry" LOL


----------



## techie81

Thanks neverenough!!!  They were one of my HGs too...got super lucky a couple weeks ago on eBay!  Hehe cjy, I think my cat will turn me into one soon  I treat her like she's my child!


----------



## techie81

Thanks lulabee!  And that's too sweet that your little one said that..lol!


----------



## evolkatie

techie81 said:


> OMG I look like crazy cat lady in that last post!  Cat in the avatar, cat in the sig, cat in the photo



when i read that i thought of this:







heheheheh


----------



## lulabee

^^lmao!!


----------



## techie81

evolkatie said:


> when i read that i thought of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heheheheh



LOL!!


----------



## babypie

techie you look great cats and all!


----------



## Zophie

techie81 said:


> OMG I look like crazy cat lady in that last post! Cat in the avatar, cat in the sig, cat in the photo


 

No, you don't!  You'd look like a crazy cat lady if you couldn't see the room in your pic because there are 20 cats in there covering everything up.  I worked with a crazy cat lady.  She had 20 cats and her husband threatened to leave her over the cats and she actually did lose her job over the damn cats.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Fun- HOTNESS! The gwens are TDF!
Techie- Love that dress girl! I really need to look away from the tortoise because I am afraid I will want!!! Your cat is hilarious! He looks like he's posing!!


----------



## techie81

Thanks *babypie*! OMG *Zophie*, that's insane and sad!!  Hope her husband stayed at least.  Hehe, *shoeaddict*, she's such a ham! Thanks! You know you need them, and there's a 35 floating around...


----------



## 8seventeen19

Where at?? Retail or ebay?


----------



## techie81

shoeaddictklw said:


> Where at?? Retail or ebay?



more_choos had to return a pair at Saks earlier this week...I want to say it was Dallas? She posted in the Deals thread about them.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Yeah, I remember that but I'd only buy them if I could find them A LOT cheaper than retail


----------



## techie81

^^ Yeah, they're overpriced these days.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Techie, love the dress! The crazy cat lady wish she had your style!


----------



## techie81

Thanks jimmyshoo!


----------



## more_CHOOS

techie81 said:


> Wore a DVF dress today, with my tortoise VPs and my favorite cuff bracelet (it has dummy latin text all over it). My cat wanted to join in.


 
Love the dress and those TORTOISES are HOT!  I'm still sad over mine...not meant to be.  And yes...there is pair of Tortoises at Dallas Galleria.  My SA she is keeping them until after the EGC event just in case someone wants them.  After that she will send them back to Boston.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*techie*, I love the dress on you (DVF is freakin amazing!), and those tortoise VPs make me weep!


----------



## LavenderIce

techie--your dress, your CLs and your cat all look lovely!

I am loving everybody's CL-Chanel and CL-DVF combos!

I also wore my tortoise VPs along with an olive green BR top and grey Old Navy jeans:


----------



## babypie

Lav that is an outfit I would totally wear!  You look great!  

Two tortoise VP outifts in a row...


----------



## jh4200

Techie, you look great!  I looove your DVF, and your cat is hilariously cute!

Lavender, what a great casual outfit - your top is so pretty!


----------



## meggyg8r

*techie* and *lav* I love both your outfits!!!

and *techie* I don't think you're a crazy cat lady!!  I have 2 kittens and am pretty much obsessed with them (not to mention the 2 dogs I also have...........) hehe


----------



## lulabee

*Lav*, what a hottie you are!


----------



## Stinas

Lav - You always look soo cute!
Techie - Cute dress!!!


----------



## carlinha

ok this is my first time posting in this thread, so please be kind!

my ariella clou studded boots (one of my UHGs) arrived today, thanks to a tip from evolkatie, and i decided to try it on with some black tights and several sweaters, and my MJ turquoise coat from a few years ago, but which i still wear and love to death...

p.s. i don't know how you guys take your pics so well, mine is a little dark, and excuse the dirty mirror!  i tried to clean it


----------



## noah8077

I love them with the coat!

Great boots!  I am so excited you got your UHG!


----------



## jh4200

Yay!!!!!  I just posted in the other thread that I wanted to see outfit pics, and here they are!  I love them!


----------



## Katykit01

Carlinha-  your outfits on you... Your Ariella's stand out more with the grey sweater. Gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

those boots are so so hot *carlinha*!!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

carlinha - they came! they look soooo hot! they really pop with your outfits, amazing...and what a steal.......!!


----------



## babypie

*carlinha* so glad you posted, I LOVE that MJ coat!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Lavender* - Ahh, I can't take the gorgeous tortoise VP overload!   You wear yours so nicely ... I have a similar top from BR!! 

*carlinha* - Those boots are hot as hell!!   Congrats on finding your UHG, yay!!   I love the teal coat, by the way!


----------



## carlinha

thank you fieryfashionist, babypie, rainyjewels, meggyg8r, katykit01, jh4200 & noah8077!


----------



## lulabee

carlinha said:


> ok this is my first time posting in this thread, so please be kind!
> 
> my ariella clou studded boots (one of my UHGs) arrived today, thanks to a tip from evolkatie, and i decided to try it on with some black tights and several sweaters, and my MJ turquoise coat from a few years ago, but which i still wear and love to death...
> 
> p.s. i don't know how you guys take your pics so well, mine is a little dark, and excuse the dirty mirror! i tried to clean it


 I love the boots they are very cool! I also love them with the MJ coat, they look perfect together!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Hot, *Carlinha*! I _love_!!


----------



## evolkatie

I'm loving all these outfits! 

carlinha - they look great on you  aren't you glad that you waited for the right size to come along? 

Seeing everybody in their CLs makes me wish I could wear mine. I got a mosquito bite on my pinky toe so it's extremely swollen and painful.


----------



## Missrocks

*Carlina*~ Very hot! You wear those studs well!


----------



## Edrine

carlinha- hot boots!!the outfits


----------



## lolitablue

Love your studded boots and your dog in the back!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohh no, *evolkatie*!   I hope your pinky toe gets better soon! 

So... the boot thread is a bad, bad, evil thing ... I went to NM today to just try a pair on... and instead, I came home with a big CL box, ahh! 

Burberry short wool jacket (one of my best ever Burberry sale finds!), black sweater tunic (there's a white, slightly puffy short sleeved button down shirt attached to it that you can't see - it was a total bargain find at Macy's!), Earnest Sewn zipper ankle dark blue jeans (I wear these a lot haha ), Blue Karrey VPs (two shoe SAs were so cute... they were both like "Omg, where did you get those from... we have customers looking for them!"), and my Black 227 Anniversary reissue.






Ohhh, and I posted in the wardrobe thread about my new Burberry coat earlier today... I wore my Bubblegum patent simples, so I wouldn't be barefoot haha! :-p


----------



## dreamdoll

*Carlinha*, those boots are amazing! 
*Fiery*, wow, I love ur simples and new burberry coat! 

Here's a pic of my patent wine yoyo zeppas in action, on a night out...


----------



## kaydoll

*Carlinha -- *Those boots are fierce!!!! 

*Fiery -- *I have been lusting after that same coat! 

*Dreamdoll*  -- Those yoyo zeppas look great on you; is that a Tessuto Fiocco Bow Prada clutch?


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *kaydoll* - yep  its the prada clutch !


----------



## techie81

Thanks *more_choos*!! I hope you find that 34.5...I'll be on the lookout fer sure! I can see why these were too big for you. I had major slippage after the first day and they're TTS for me. Hmm.

Thank you *fiery*!!!  LOVE your coats...fab, so fab!

*Lavender*, thank you!!!  I so love your outfit...I have a BR top that's almost similar in a dark red. Yay shoe twin!

Thanks *jenn*, *meggy*, *stinas*! 

*carlinha*, your outfits are hot!  That sweater looks amazing with the boots!

*dreamdoll*, those Yoyos look great on you, and LOVE that clutch!


----------



## jh4200

Fiery, you look amazing as always - such great shoes, and amazing coats, both of them!

dreamdoll - those yoyos are perfect with your dress, and I love your pose!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha .... i LLOOOVE those boots with the mj coat! 

fiery! ... you look great!! the burberry is tdf and i love the bubblegums!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *techie81* and *jh4200*!


----------



## lulabee

*fiery*, You look amazing as always!! I love your Burberry's!!! You have such amazing style!
*dreamdoll*, I love love love your yoyo's!!!


----------



## LaDonna

*carlinha* yea, you got your boots!  they look great on you!  love the mj coat btw!

*fiery* love both looks!  

*dreamdoll* your yoyo's go perfect w/ your bow clutch!


----------



## LavenderIce

great jacket and coat fiery!

dreamdoll--you look so classy and elegant!


----------



## lovely&amazing

I have been seriously slacking off in here.  You all look so amazing and I promise to try harder to call you out on your individual, FABULOUS outfits!

XOXO!


----------



## carlinha

evolkatie said:


> I'm loving all these outfits!
> 
> carlinha - they look great on you  aren't you glad that you waited for the right size to come along?
> 
> Seeing everybody in their CLs makes me wish I could wear mine. I got a mosquito bite on my pinky toe so it's extremely swollen and painful.




 i  you evolkatie.  you know this would not have been possible without you.  miracles really do happen, with the help of a CL angel!

and i am sorry to hear about your pinky toe.. get better soon!

 everyone for your compliments!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks ladies! I'm loving the yoyos!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *dreamdoll*!!  Your wine yoyos and Prada clutch look fab with your dress (love the knotted pearls too)!! 

* kaydoll *- Ohhh... I highly recommend it... it's really gorgeous in person! 

Aww, thank you *techie*!  *jh4200 *- Aww, you're making me blush, thank you!!   Aww, thank you *nakedmosher2of3*!!  * lulabee *- this is me:  after your sweet words - thank you so much!!   Aww, thank you *Lavender* and* LaDonna*!!


----------



## carlinha

fiery & dreamdoll - very nice!!!

dreamdoll, were you going out for a special occasion?


----------



## babypie

*Fiery* perfect from head to toe as usual.
*dreamdoll *very classy!


----------



## Edrine

fiery- love love the burberry coat!and the shoes too

dreamdoll- the prada clutch goes so well with the zeppas..lovely


----------



## dreamdoll

*Fiery*, *babypie*, *edrine* - Thanks ladies for the compliments! 

*Carlinha* - Thanks, I was about to leave for a girls' night out


----------



## cjy

dreamdoll said:


> *Carlinha*, those boots are amazing!
> *Fiery*, wow, I love ur simples and new burberry coat!
> 
> Here's a pic of my patent wine yoyo zeppas in action, on a night out...


 So chic!!! Is the bag red?? I love it! Perfect combo!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *cjy*! The colour of the bag is actually burgundy (but kinda looks red under the spotlight) - which is almost like the same shade of burgundy on the yoyo zeppas


----------



## babypie

Posted in the action thread but since it's an outfit...

Joe's Jeans
Random top from Saks Off 5th
Pewter New Simples


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you *carlinha*! 

Aww, that's very sweet of you to say *babypie *(but I don't know about that)!   I love the color of your top with your simples (I want them!) ... you look fabulous! 

Aww, thank you* Edrine*!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Babypie* - you look amazing! Love your simples!


----------



## lulabee

*babypie*, Fab outfit I love the New Simples with denim, very cool!


----------



## cfellis522

Here is my outfit (kinda) from last night. All I had the chance to do was get my 6 year old to snap this picture of me feeding my youngest son. (Husband and I had the chance to go out for dinner and dancing when grandparents volunteered to come stay). 

Here is my outfit though:
Bebe Blouse
North Beach Leather pants/slacks
CL Paris Boots (I just LOVE these!!!!)






PS:  

Carlinha, love your Ariellas and the tights.  Thought about doing something similar with my Kova & T Oxy leggings tonight.

Fiery, love the Burberry Trench!  Where did you get it?

Cara


----------



## lulabee

*cfellis* That is the most adorable picture! Your baby is so cute! You look hot too love the leather pants with your boots.


----------



## JuneHawk

cfellis522 said:


> Here is my outfit (kinda) from last night. All I had the chance to do was get my 6 year old to snap this picture of me feeding my youngest son. (Husband and I had the chance to go out for dinner and dancing when grandparents volunteered to come stay).
> 
> Here is my outfit though:
> Bebe Blouse
> North Beach Leather pants/slacks
> CL Paris Boots (I just LOVE these!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> Carlinha, love your Ariellas and the tights.  Thought about doing something similar with my Kova & T Oxy leggings tonight.
> 
> Fiery, love the Burberry Trench!  Where did you get it?
> 
> Cara



Hot mama!  Your outfit beats my pjs!


----------



## LaDonna

*babypie* very cute!  

*cfellis* your baby is too cute!  he has gorgeous eyes!  you look great!


----------



## keya

WOw, great outfits everyone!


----------



## cjy

Babypie was this taken Friday night??? LOL You look great and like you are having fun! Work it!
Cara your baby is too cute! Love that head of hair! Sharpe outfit! Your boots are TDF!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Cara*, your boots are TDF! And your baby is too cute!!


----------



## jh4200

Cara, you look fantastic!  And your baby is too cute!


----------



## cfellis522

Thanks everyone for the compliments.  ANd for the compliments on my outfit too!  LoL  As for my son, he has his daddy's eyes and eyelashes (I would KILL to have my husbands eyelashes!!!)  He also came into this world with all that hair!  He is now 11 months old and has had 4 haircuts!  He is growing like a weed!

Again!  Thanks!


----------



## babypie

cjy said:


> *Babypie was this taken Friday night???* LOL You look great and like you are having fun! Work it!
> Cara your baby is too cute! Love that head of hair! Sharpe outfit! Your boots are TDF!



yes :shame:

*cfellis *I really like that blouse!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*cfellis* - You are totally working those leather pants and gorgeous CL boots... you look fabulous!!   Your baby is adorable too!   Hope you had fun out with your DH!  Ohhh, I bought the Burberry trench from NM... here is the link: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000001cat000009cat000019cat000227cat16620747


----------



## rdgldy

fiery, dreamdoll, cara-you all look amazing!


----------



## LavenderIce

babypie--Such a cute outfit!  I'm so glad to see your CLs in heavy rotation.  I bet they love their momma for bringing them out.

cara--Get down with your bad self!  If motherhood means HOT CLs and sassy outfits like yours, sign me up!


----------



## lolitablue

Went out with DH to Universal Studios for dinner and a movie. 

Joe's Jeans
Random shirt from Macy's
Damier Ebene Speedy 
NP Black & Tiger Patent


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^^ OMG! I cannot wait until I get mine!!!

*cfellis*, beautiful baby and I love your outfit! So sweet of the 6yo to take the pic! That reminds me of my nephew always taking my pics!


----------



## lovely&amazing

cfellis522 said:


> Here is my outfit (kinda) from last night. All I had the chance to do was get my 6 year old to snap this picture of me feeding my youngest son. (Husband and I had the chance to go out for dinner and dancing when grandparents volunteered to come stay).
> 
> Here is my outfit though:
> Bebe Blouse
> North Beach Leather pants/slacks
> CL Paris Boots (I just LOVE these!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> 
> Carlinha, love your Ariellas and the tights. Thought about doing something similar with my Kova & T Oxy leggings tonight.
> 
> Fiery, love the Burberry Trench! Where did you get it?
> 
> Cara


 
*Cara*, I love this pic! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jh4200

Lolita, what a cute outfit!  So perfect for a dinner date!


----------



## babypie

Lolita you look so stylish, I love Joe's jeans too.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Why is my first pic blurry? Thank SO and Blackberry for that!

Anyway, we were getting ready to go to church this morning.

Fuchsia F21 Jacket
VS dress
Express belt
Aldo Black Patent bag
Fuxia VPs

This was my VPs first 'real" day out and walking on the ground. Hmmm... lots of firsts for me today!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I give up for real this time. I finally learned how to get it copied to the thread instead of as a thumbnail and now it will not rotate!!


----------



## carlinha

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Why is my first pic blurry? Thank SO and Blackberry for that!
> 
> Anyway, we were getting ready to go to church this morning.
> 
> Fuchsia F21 Jacket
> VS dress
> Express belt
> Aldo Black Patent bag
> Fuxia VPs
> 
> This was my VPs first 'real" day out and walking on the ground. Hmmm... lots of firsts for me today!



beautiful, even when blurry!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Blurry and side ways!! Thx but I am such a dork!


----------



## babypie

Jimmyshoo omg adorable!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Really cute outfit, jimmyshoogirl! Your VPs are TDF!


----------



## LavenderIce

lolita & jimmyshoo--great outfits!


----------



## babypie

Thank you for the kind words fiery, dreamdoll, lulabee, laDonna, cjy, & lav.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Thx everyone. Sorry for making you have to turn your head all crazy and such to see a blurry pic! I will get it right... one day!

*Babypie*, I love those simples and your putfit!!


----------



## jh4200

Love the outfit, jimmyshoo!  The pink and white look so cute together!


----------



## sara999

you guys look great, caroline wow what a hot mama!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Here is my new safari dress but if feels a little "naughy nurse" -ish with the VP's


----------



## meluvs2shop

*^ you always look amazing!  i'm trying to stay away from this sub-forum b/c it can get me in trouble.*


*here is me today:*


----------



## carlinha

lovely&amazing said:


> Here is my new safari dress but if feels a little "naughy nurse" -ish with the VP's



va-va-voom!!!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^ I second that!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Thank you *Meluvs*, *Carlinha* and *Jimmyshoo*!!

Flattery will get you everywhere with me....


*Meluvs*, you look amazing! Don't stay away from us in here so long! We miss you!


----------



## lulabee

lovely&amazing said:


> Here is my new safari dress but if feels a little "naughy nurse" -ish with the VP's


 HOLY HOT LEGS *lovely*! Dammmmm girl!


----------



## noah8077

meluvs, I love that skirt!


----------



## babypie

Lovely, you sure are.


----------



## afcgirl

Babypie, love your simples!


----------



## lulabee

*Mel*, I'm such a sucker for a good pencil skirt, yours is gorgeous!


----------



## lulabee

*lolita*, you look so pretty and chic!


----------



## cfellis522

Lovely, 

You look amazing!  Naughty Nurse you are not!  (Besides, that would be white, wouldnt it?  *wink*)  

Makes you wonder if anyone is doing anythign for Halloween and going to include their CLs...  LoL

Cara


----------



## noah8077

^^I am planning a Halloween "costume" and am trying to convince DH that I need CL's to go with it!


----------



## cfellis522

We go as a theme every Halloween in my family. This year, it is going to be Batman as my 6 year old wants to be Batman or Robin. My husband wants to be the Joker or something. I told him to be penguin. My 11 month old will be Superman (I know, not Batman, but they have teamed up!!!). I am going ot do Catwoman. I am honestly thinking of wearing my black patent Pretty Woman boots with the Catsuit, but the real Catwoman had boots that laced up the front. We'll see. I already have the other pair. I was Catwoman 2 years ago which is why this would be easy for me this year.

This was me 2 years ago before I got pregnant the 2nd time. I had a blast. This is what I was thinking of wearing the patent Pretty Woman boots with.








Cara


----------



## noah8077

Dayum!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Lula*, *Baby* and *Cara*...you are sooooo good for me! Thank you!!

*Cara*, there is NO word hot enough to describe you as catwoman...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

^^Holy ish!!! That is crazy HOT!!!!


----------



## carlinha

cara - good god, that is the best halloween outfit!  you have an amazing figure!  just as good, if not better, than michelle pfeiffer!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

cara, meow!


----------



## Vixxen

WA WA WEE WAA! YOU ARE ONE HOT CATWOMAN!  As most of my guy friends would say (yes, they still say this even in their late 20s and early 30s), "Your body is BANGIN'!" I wish I could make up a superhero and be Catwoman's unconventional sidekick...KITTYGIRL! Instead of thigh-high leather boots I would wear Mad Mary's!


----------



## noah8077

^^ I know!  After one kid too!  After my first, my left thigh wouldn't have fit into the widest part of the suit!


----------



## Vixxen

Noah, you are too funny!


----------



## rdgldy

Wwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## noah8077

Vixxen said:


> Noah, you are too funny!


----------



## cfellis522

Vixxen said:


> WA WA WEE WAA! YOU ARE ONE HOT CATWOMAN!  As most of my guy friends would say (yes, they still say this even in their late 20s and early 30s), "Your body is BANGIN'!" I wish I could make up a superhero and be Catwoman's unconventional sidekick...KITTYGIRL! Instead of thigh-high leather boots I would wear Mad Mary's!


 
You all are just WAY too funny!  My husband fell over laughing and still cant quite quit about the "bangin'" comment.  I am sure I shouldnt have let him see that one.  Now I will never hear the end of it!  LoL  The year before Catwoman, I used the suit for Selene.  I will have to dig that one up, but those boots were more combat styled.  Catwoman is a better choice to try and wear my Pretty Woman boots.  Still thinking on it though.  Thats a LOT of walking, dancing, etc on Halloween (kids are going to Grandparents again!).

Cara


----------



## rdgldy

Cara,  I love your outfit in your signature-what are you wearing?


----------



## Zophie

cfellis522 said:


> We go as a theme every Halloween in my family. This year, it is going to be Batman as my 6 year old wants to be Batman or Robin. My husband wants to be the Joker or something. I told him to be penguin. My 11 month old will be Superman (I know, not Batman, but they have teamed up!!!). I am going ot do Catwoman. I am honestly thinking of wearing my black patent Pretty Woman boots with the Catsuit, but the real Catwoman had boots that laced up the front. We'll see. I already have the other pair. I was Catwoman 2 years ago which is why this would be easy for me this year.
> 
> This was me 2 years ago before I got pregnant the 2nd time. I had a blast. This is what I was thinking of wearing the patent Pretty Woman boots with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara


 
This Catwoman costume is FIERCE!   Where did you get it?  Looks like it would be hard to go to the bathroom in though.


----------



## LavenderIce

lovely&amazing--Love your safari dress!  Between your airport scenarios and naughty nurse get ups, you've got some busy CLs and a lucky SO.

mel--I love black halo dresses!  That bouquet cami dress is TDF and you look fabulous in it.

cara--My goodness, I cannot believe that is you as catwoman!  btw, I forgot to mention this regarding your other pic, your son is beautiful!  Before I saw the bottle, I was afraid you pulled a 'Lily Allen.'


----------



## cjy

Cara!! You look like you just stepped out of a movie!! Wow! I am impressed!!! That is fierce!


----------



## cjy

babypie said:


> yes :shame:
> 
> *cfellis *I really like that blouse!


 LOL I know you too well!!!:okay:


----------



## cfellis522

rdgldy said:


> Cara, I love your outfit in your signature-what are you wearing?


 
I am wearing a purple leather suit that I got while working at North Beach Leather.  They are now called West Coast Leather adn are located in San Francisco in one of the malls off of Market.  I think it is Westfield Center and is on the second level.  They are great to work with adn do a LOT of custom work.  A lot of the jackets, dresses pants, etc that you see in the movies come/came from them.  Arsenio Hall's jacket in the 90s came from them, etc...

Cara


----------



## Missrocks

*Lovely*~ Sexy outfit!
*Mel*~ I LOVE the black halo dress (I have one in all black with red belt). Goes perfect with your simples!
*Cfellis~* OMG! That costume is amazingly sexy!


----------



## cfellis522

Zophie said:


> This Catwoman costume is FIERCE! Where did you get it? Looks like it would be hard to go to the bathroom in though.


 

Going to the bathroom is easy.  You just dont!  And you dont drink anything either!  Just kidding.  There are "strategically" placed zippers that make getting into this easy as well as make going to the bathroom a non-issue.  Its the grabby hands from the guys that are more of a pain!  I won $250 dollars at a local pub for this in 2006.

Cara


----------



## LavenderIce

cara--I bet you won the contest, you looked amazing!


----------



## cfellis522

LavenderIce said:


> lovely&amazing--Love your safari dress! Between your airport scenarios and naughty nurse get ups, you've got some busy CLs and a lucky SO.
> 
> mel--I love black halo dresses! That bouquet cami dress is TDF and you look fabulous in it.
> 
> cara--My goodness, I cannot believe that is you as catwoman! btw, I forgot to mention this regarding your other pic, your son is beautiful! Before I saw the bottle, I was afraid you pulled a 'Lily Allen.'


 
Lavender,

Thanks for the compliments on Cooper!   Both he and Foster are extremely handsome boys!  My husband tells me I "bake" good kids.  They come out looking just like him!  LoL  Not sure what a "Lily Allen" is though.  Maybe I am just clueless.  

You all are so very complimentary, gracious, and funny.  My husband calls me a tPF addict!

Cara


----------



## lolitablue

meluvs2shop said:


> *^ you always look amazing!  i'm trying to stay away from this sub-forum b/c it can get me in trouble.*
> 
> 
> *here is me today:*


 
OK, woman:  spill on this skirt!! Amazing!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*lovely*, you look way more than lovely... hot comes to mind haha!   The dress fits you perfectly, and the VPs really take it up a notch!! 

*meluvs*, I love that high waisted skirt on you, and your cami/top is gorgeous!   Your CL's complement your outfit perfectly!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

meluvs2shop said:


> *^ you always look amazing!  i'm trying to stay away from this sub-forum b/c it can get me in trouble.*
> 
> 
> *here is me today:*



I've been looking for this Black Halo dress in this color forever!! Its no where to be found in my size. I had to settle for a different color. Lucky you for finding one! You look great!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Oops haha, I didn't recognize it as a Black Halo dress, but I thought it looked familiar!   Whatever the case, you look fab on you *meluvs*! 

*cfellis* - Omg, how did I miss your pic?!   That is one HELL of a costume... it's no wonder you won, cuz damn girl, how hot do you look?!


----------



## meggyg8r

cara I think the only thing that could make that Catwoman outfit any hotter is a pair of CLs!!!!!  like someone else said... DAYUMMMMMMMM!


----------



## lolitablue

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Oops haha, I didn't recognize it as a Black Halo dress, but I thought it looked familiar!  Whatever the case, you look fab on you *meluvs*!
> 
> *cfellis* - Omg, how did I miss your pic?!  That is one HELL of a costume... it's no wonder you won, cuz damn girl, how hot do you look?!


 
Was this like the one Mandy Moore wore on the cover of a magazine a while back?  It is lovely!!

BTW, I found it in black at NM.


----------



## jh4200

Meluvs, you look fantastic!  Way to rock your simples!!!

Cara - words can't describe!  I wish I looked like that NOW, much less after having to kids!  Definitely post more pics if you wear your pretty womans!


----------



## lulabee

*cara*, I'm speechless! It's like that costume was made to fit your bod! I bet DH was like when he saw you.


----------



## mistyknightwin

*meluvs2shop *- love the outfit so classy!


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow, everyone looks amazing!! 

And can I just say, *Cara*, you're one *HOT* catwoman!!! 




cfellis522 said:


> We go as a theme every Halloween in my family. This year, it is going to be Batman as my 6 year old wants to be Batman or Robin. My husband wants to be the Joker or something. I told him to be penguin. My 11 month old will be Superman (I know, not Batman, but they have teamed up!!!). I am going ot do Catwoman. I am honestly thinking of wearing my black patent Pretty Woman boots with the Catsuit, but the real Catwoman had boots that laced up the front. We'll see. I already have the other pair. I was Catwoman 2 years ago which is why this would be easy for me this year.
> 
> This was me 2 years ago before I got pregnant the 2nd time. I had a blast. This is what I was thinking of wearing the patent Pretty Woman boots with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara


----------



## meluvs2shop

*TY* everyone! the dress is by black halo & it's a one piece. mandy moore did wear it on the cover of lucky magazine last fall. i have been wanting this dress for a year now and _finally_ got my hands on one. i also have the jacko dress in black which is uber sexy. i highly recommend you ladies trying these dresses on.

eta: i found the dress through a fellow TPF member website: ladyeeboutique


----------



## sara999

hot DAMN caroline! yowza! i could maybe fit up to my wrist or up to my ankle in that outfit!!

mel i love black halo stuff, i wish i owned some!


you ladies do CL proud! we should teach lessons to celebrities on how to rock your CLs in a classy style!


----------



## Tampachic

WoW!  I've been away for a bit and this thread has gotten HOT!!  

Naughty nurse, sexy librarian, and catwoman!!!
Lovely, MeLuvs, and Cara- I am so impressed.  You look awesome.
I need to start thinking very seriously about Halloween.


----------



## Tampachic

Maybe not as interesting as the photos recently, but I've been giving my Pigalles a workout recently.

Before cocktails with the girls:
Nanette Lepore blouse and high waist DVF skinny pants.


----------



## jh4200

Hot!!!!!  You look amazing!  And NL and DVF - two of my favorites!


----------



## Tampachic

And after dinner with my man:

Nanette Lepore top and Theory skinny pants.
(Sorry about the orange face in the second photo, bf was trying to blur it differently.)


----------



## meluvs2shop

jh4200 said:


> Hot!!!!!   And NL and DVF - two of my favorites!



mine too!! 

*TAMPA- *total hotness right there!

*TY sara!!*


----------



## LaDonna

*tampachic* HOT!  love both outfits!

i can only see tampa's pics.  stupid job blocking just about everything!!  first myspace, now this...


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Tampa* - I love both outfits!!  You look gorgeous!!   I'm obsessed with NL haha, and DVF is right up there too!  I actually have that lace bouquet top you have on (just got it altered, because the inside cami straps were enormous), and I definitely won't be posting pics while wearing it haha, because you look too amazing!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Yes haha!   It looks so great on you!!   Ohh, I've seen the black, it's beautiful, but I like the one you have on even more! 



lolitablue said:


> Was this like the one Mandy Moore wore on the cover of a magazine a while back?  It is lovely!!
> 
> BTW, I found it in black at NM.


----------



## cjy

Tampachic said:


> Maybe not as interesting as the photos recently, but I've been giving my Pigalles a workout recently.
> 
> Before cocktails with the girls:
> Nanette Lepore blouse and high waist DVF skinny pants.


 Awesom! What great shaped legs you have!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

*Tampachic* you look great in both outfits!


----------



## xboobielicousx

OMG cfellis - YOU ARE one HOT HOT HOT catwoman! WOW

me luvs- love your black halo dress


----------



## LavenderIce

tampa--I wish I was a statuesque beauty like you!  You are rockin' both outfits.


----------



## laureenthemean

I feel a little self-conscious posting a modeling pic b/c I'm no size 0, but I love this dress. I'm wearing my blue Rolandos, though it's hard to tell b/c of the lighting.





(I'm posting this in the non-CL purchase thread as well, so sorry for the duplicate posts!)


----------



## cfellis522

Laureen, You look absolutely terrific!!!  

Cara


----------



## cfellis522

lulabee said:


> *cara*, I'm speechless! It's like that costume was made to fit your bod! I bet DH was like when he saw you.


 
JH2000 and Lula, Thanks again. You all are too funny. If you liked that costume, you should be impressed by the costume that my husbands friend made for him. I was the one in awe that night! Now, put the two of us together and you will see why we won that night!


----------



## jh4200

Yes, I can definitely see why you won!  You two are one hot couple!


----------



## laureenthemean

Cara, thank you!  I just saw your costume to see what the fuss was about, and you look friggin' hot!


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> I feel a little self-conscious posting a modeling pic b/c I'm no size 0, but I love this dress. I'm wearing my blue Rolandos, though it's hard to tell b/c of the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm posting this in the non-CL purchase thread as well, so sorry for the duplicate posts!)


 DAMMMMM laureen! Don't ever be self-concious of your beautiful figure! The HL looks gorgeous on you and the color is TDF!!


----------



## Katykit01

OMG *Laureen*you look GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

*Laureen*, I love it!!! That color is HOT and you are unstoppable with the CLs!!!


----------



## rockvixen76

cfellis522 said:


> Lovely,
> 
> You look amazing!  Naughty Nurse you are not!  (Besides, that would be white, wouldnt it?  *wink*)
> 
> Makes you wonder if anyone is doing anythign for Halloween and going to include their CLs...  LoL
> 
> Cara



We are having a Halloween party and I am going as Morticia, I am wearing either my black pigalles or my Ron Rons. I have a long fitted skirt, long sleeved black, lace top with a waspie corset over it to wear.


----------



## rockvixen76

Blimey Cara I only just realised I had missed the catwoman pics, have just shown Matt and his eyes nearly felll out his head, he wants to know where you got it from, I'm not sure why as there is no way in hell I would fit in that........not without a shoe horn and maybe some oil ha ha ha and there is no way I would look as good as you, I still have my Mummy tummy after my C-Section!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*

laureen:* i'm no size zero either but i embrace my curves and you look smokin HOT! tssss


----------



## rdgldy

*Laureen, Tampa Chic, MeLuvs*-you are look fabulous ladies!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Laureen--You look gorgeous in your HL!  Now I see why your man helped you with the cost.


----------



## Tampachic

Thanks all!!!  I so appreciate your nice compliments.

Laureen, you don't have to be a size 0 to look hot.  You look amazing!  Love the yellow and blue together.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*laureen, *Wow!! That color is so pretty and navy with it (?), I wish I could see it close up! A size zero wish they looked like that in that dress. I see why your DH (?) likes it!!


----------



## cfellis522

rockvixen76 said:


> Blimey Cara I only just realised I had missed the catwoman pics, have just shown Matt and his eyes nearly felll out his head, he wants to know where you got it from, I'm not sure why as there is no way in hell I would fit in that........not without a shoe horn and maybe some oil ha ha ha and there is no way I would look as good as you, I still have my Mummy tummy after my C-Section!


 
Rockvixen, I love the sound of your costume.  You mean you blokes overseas do Halloween?  Its not an American thing!  LoL  (Just kidding!!!)  Morticia with Pigalles sounds awesome.  As for the costume, the suit itself came from the company that made Michelle Pfeiffer's.  Its called Syren.  You dont need a shoe horn, just a lot of talc!  THen a bunch of armor all makes you all shiny!

As far a your "mummy tummy", I had mine until aobut a month ago and my son is 11 months.  I just started sweating it out at the gym until it went away.  I am actually now in better shape than before my first son.  That was my goal!!!  

Everyone in this thread always looks so good.  Not only do I get ideas about shoes here, but I see actual outfits and everyone is basically enabling me to buy more clothes.  My husband says I need a whole room for all my "stuff".  

Cara


----------



## niccig

I love the catwoman suit, and Laureen, you are smokin' in your HL.

My work outfit today-

Shirt - Michael by Michael Kors
Jeans - BR
Boots - Bourge Zeppa taupe suede


----------



## laureenthemean

^^That outfit is so cute!  LOVE the boots!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *katy, b00mbaka, meluvs, rdgldy, Lavender, Tampa, jimmyshoogirl, and nicci*!  You have all given me a nice ego boost!  The fact that everyone is so nice and supportive is one of the reasons why this forum is my very favorite.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

laureen, love the dress!!!  You look awesome.  Love the EBs with yellow.


----------



## Kamilla850

HOLY COW!!  How is that every woman on here is drop dead gorgeous with a smoking hot  bod?!?! 
Cara - that costume is just sick, you look better than Halle Berry any day!  Wow just wow.
Laureen - you know that you are smoking right?  I think you look sensational.  I'm sure that you were getting plenty of stares the night that you wore that HL.  I can't even comment on your shoes because you look so damn good in that dress.  And please love your curves, women are supposed to have curves and you sure do have them!

mel - I love that dress on you!  Those Black Halo dresses are so comfy, I have a few different colors now because they are really addictive.


----------



## cjy

Ya know, is it just me or are the ladies on here 10 x's better dressed than the celeb thread??????/


----------



## babypie

Laureen you look great!!!  I love the yellow and blue combo


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Laureen*, that HL dress looks smokin hot on you girl!!   I love yellow and blue together... I actually wore a yellow NL dress a while back and paired it with my EB Declics... but your dress is a hell of a lot more fabulous haha!   Great outfit! 

*niccig* - I love boots over skinny jeans... you look fab!!


----------



## lolitablue

cjy said:


> Ya know, is it just me or are the ladies on here 10 x's better dressed than the celeb thread??????/


 
You know...we look cleaner, sharper and we REALLY work hard for our stuff!!  Most of these celebrities...get their stuff for free!


----------



## techie81

Too cute, *babypie*!!!

*Cara*, love the pants in the photo with your cute son, and that leather costume, OMG!  HOT!

*lolitablue*, too cute of an outfit!!!

*jimmyshoo*, OMG I'm so running to F21 this weekend. Love your outfit!!! And the VPs... 

*lovely*, whoa, HOT!!! Naughty nurse indeed 

*meluvs*, that dress is fabulous!!

*Tampachic*, beautiful!  And great combo -- NL and DvF!!!! 

*laureen*, I know I commented in the other thread but OMG, too hot!

*niccig*, too cute!  Love the outfit with the boots!


----------



## techie81

I hope I don't break the momentum of the many fabulous outfits from the last few days...   This is actually what I might wear tomorrow, if I wake up in a decent mood:

Top: Banana Republic
Skirt: Nanette Lepore
Shoes: Tortoise VPs (OMG I've worn these practically every day in the last week)


----------



## IslandSpice

Techie, love that outfit! Have you lost a bunch of weight?? You look fabulous!

BTW...Laureen, didn't you see "Real Women Have Curves?" I love a woman who can rock her curves. You go girl!

Wow, Catwoman!!! FIERCE!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you so much, *OLMS, Kamilla, cjy, babypie, fiery, techie, and IslandSpice*!


----------



## Edrine

tampa chic-nice outfits!

laureen-wow!!love the dress and shoe combo very sexy

techie- love love love your outfit!!


----------



## LaDonna

*laureen*  you worry for nothing.  you look great!  love the color combo!

*niccig* skinnies over boots...my favorite!  love it!  btw, you look great already no need to lose lbs.

*techie* cute skirt!


----------



## niccig

^^ Thanks LaDonna - though the loose shirt was covering up my muffin top!


----------



## jh4200

niccig - great outfit, your boots are amazing!

techie - hot!  you look fab!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

*Techie*, very cute outfit and loooove that skirt!!


----------



## b00mbaka

cjy said:


> Ya know, is it just me or are the ladies on here 10 x's better dressed than the celeb thread??????/


 
Ain't this the truth!


----------



## cjy

Techie I hope you woke up in a decent mood, because that outfit is too cute. The skirt fits you very well!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you *Edrine* and *LaDonna*!


----------



## LavenderIce

nicci--I love how the boots look with your outfit.  

techie--That NL & BR & Tortoise VPs must be worn!  It looks like it can go from day to night and you look fab in it.


----------



## sara999

techie what a beautiful skirt!!!!


----------



## socalboo

lovely&amazing said:


> I have been seriously slacking off in here.  You all look so amazing and I promise to try harder to call you out on your individual, FABULOUS outfits!
> 
> XOXO!



Me too!

You all have such great style!


----------



## socalboo

I have to say, *laureen*, you are GORGEOUS girl! That dress is fabulous on you, I love it!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^:shame:


----------



## jroos




----------



## Southern-Belle

cfellis522 said:


> We go as a theme every Halloween in my family. This year, it is going to be Batman as my 6 year old wants to be Batman or Robin. My husband wants to be the Joker or something. I told him to be penguin. My 11 month old will be Superman (I know, not Batman, but they have teamed up!!!). I am going ot do Catwoman. I am honestly thinking of wearing my black patent Pretty Woman boots with the Catsuit, but the real Catwoman had boots that laced up the front. We'll see. I already have the other pair. I was Catwoman 2 years ago which is why this would be easy for me this year.
> 
> This was me 2 years ago before I got pregnant the 2nd time. I had a blast. This is what I was thinking of wearing the patent Pretty Woman boots with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara





SMOKING HOT!


----------



## meluvs2shop

techie: v. nice! NL!
niccig: great boots & those jeans look great on you!
jroos: comfy/casual!
cara: great bod!


*TY everyone* for your wonderful comments! it's only tuesday and i'm already having a challenging week. your wonderful comments mean more than you may think.


----------



## techie81

*jroos*, digging your outfit!

Thanks *IslandSpice*!!  No...no weight loss. My body's just weird and I look chunkier in some things because of my odd proportions! :shame: The skirt is quite flattering!

Thanks *Edrine, LaDonna, jenn, jimmyshoo, cjy *(I did wear it )*, lavender, sara, meluvs*!!!   

You all have cheered me up...today started off well but didn't end so great.


----------



## shopalot

Wow everyone looks so amazing!
*Lauren* you are totally rockin' that HL dress!
*jroos* you look so cool!
*Cara* like everyone else has said before me, you look HOT!
*Fiery* I'm loving your burberry coat!  You always look amazing.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

jroos


----------



## fieryfashionist

*techie* - Aww, I'm sorry your day didn't end so well, but if it's any consolation, you looked great!   As for the VPs... I have no words!!   

* jroos* - Great look... I love the mix of grey tones/leopard print, and of course, the hot CL's! 

Aww, thank you so much *shopalot*!


----------



## jroos

Thanks ladies!! XOXO


----------



## jh4200

jroos, you look so cute and casual!  I love it!


----------



## legaldiva

Everyone looks so chic!  I love how the fab shoes inspire even more fab outfits!


----------



## lolitablue

legaldiva said:


> Everyone looks so chic! I love how the fab shoes inspire even more fab outfits!


 
Absolutely true!! Everything works around the shoes, lol!


----------



## lvpiggy

cjy said:


> Ya know, is it just me or are the ladies on here 10 x's better dressed than the celeb thread??????/


 
ITA!   it makes sense  - don't most of the celebs have stylists & such?   so it's not really "their" style in reality u kno?

even if i ever became famous, i'd never want someone else to pick out my clothes or hairstyle or makeup!  hehe i'd be like the most boring celebrity ever . . . "well, there's lvpiggy again, in yet another louboutin / herve leger / hermes combo" . . .


----------



## lvpiggy

lolitablue said:


> Absolutely true!! Everything works around the shoes, lol!


 
hehe  guilty as charged!  i've definitely abandoned outfits because i just couldn't figure out which pair of shoes coordinated, which eventually led me to the realization that those outfits were not meant to be


----------



## evolkatie

There are too many outfits for me to keep up with this thread but everyone looks stunning! I only looked back for 5 pages so sorry if I missed anyone

It's nice to know that we have a movie star [catwoman] on our very own CL forum 

techie- you look super chic with your VPs and I really like your skirt!

niccig - I LOVE your boots and you look super comfy w/ your outfit 

laureen - yay you finally posted a modeling picture with that HL dress  You look great and I especially like how you easily found a pair of shoes to go with the dress. And those legs 

tampachic - I love both outfits! You look like a model with those long legs


----------



## lolitablue

I wore my Simples to work for the first time
Calvin Klein Shirtdress
Burberry Tote


----------



## cjy

Totally chic! Love the tote, too!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

You can never go wrong with two classics, *lolita*! Very chic! Gotta love the tote too!


----------



## lolitablue

Thank you guys!! I wore it with pearls but took them off for an after work massage.

The Simples were a riot at work and when I called them "simples" the girls were like Uh no, nothing simple about that red sole.  They were drolling!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

jroos--love the over the shoulder poses!

lolita--there is nothing "simple" at all about those red soles indeed.  Great outfit!


----------



## carlinha

going to madonna sticky & sweet concert @ MSG, NYC
ariella clous!!!


----------



## carlinha

techie81 said:


> I hope I don't break the momentum of the many fabulous outfits from the last few days...   This is actually what I might wear tomorrow, if I wake up in a decent mood:
> 
> Top: Banana Republic
> Skirt: Nanette Lepore
> Shoes: Tortoise VPs (OMG I've worn these practically every day in the last week)



i love this outfit techie, especially the skirt!!


----------



## carlinha

lolita, simply classic!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

You and your friends look comfy and cozy, but had the best ensemble *carlinha*!


----------



## socalboo

*jroos*~ Cute! Don't you just love the New Simples?! They look great on you!

*lolita*~ You are so classy and stylish! I love your tote too!

*carlinha*~ Great outfit, you are hot! Hope you had fun!

*techie*~ That is such a great skirt! The VPs really look fab with your outfit!


----------



## jh4200

Lolita, great look!  You can't go wrong with that!  (On a totally unrelated note, except that your simples reminded me of it, I had my first real-life on-the-street CL spotting yesterday, in Newark, NJ of all places!  I attended a presentation, and a woman who walked in just ahead of me had black simple 85s on.  I was very excited!)

Carlinha, you look fantastic!  Perfect for a Madonna concert!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LavenderIce said:


> You and your friends look comfy and cozy, but had the best ensemble *carlinha*!



ITA!!

If I saw her when we were leaving, I would so go back in the house and change!! 

*carlinha, *That is soooo Madonna appropriate!! I love it!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jh4200 said:


> Lolita, great look!  You can't go wrong with that!  (*On a totally unrelated note, except that your simples reminded me of it, I had my first real-life on-the-street CL spotting yesterday, in Newark, NJ of all places!  I attended a presentation, and a woman who walked in just ahead of me had black simple 85s on.  I was very excited!*)
> 
> Carlinha, you look fantastic!  Perfect for a Madonna concert!



I am still waiting on my first sighting! I think, no I know I will be excited too. I would probably walk up to her and say something. 

My SO is even looking. He said the other day, "Are you the only one buying these shoes? I never see anyone with them on." He also got excited when he saw the BlueFly commercial (finally)! He's funny!


----------



## Katykit01

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I am still waiting on my first sighting! I think, no I know I will be excited too. I would probably walk up to her and say something.
> 
> My SO is even looking. He said the other day, "Are you the only one buying these shoes? I never see anyone with them on." He also got excited when he saw the BlueFly commercial (finally)! He's funny!



OHH I LOVE the Bluefly commercial! Those LG are my UHG! I still can not see what CL's Kelly Ripa has on that one commercial for kitchen appliances  My apologies for the off topic comment.


----------



## rdgldy

so are we the only sickies that shout out "lady gres" when we see the Bluefly commercial!!!


----------



## jh4200

Well, personally, I always shout "I have those in pewter!"  Haha!


----------



## Katykit01

rdgldy said:


> so are we the only sickies that shout out "lady gres" when we see the Bluefly commercial!!!



PRETTY MUCH  My sweetie always tells me "I KNOW, I KNOW YOU LOVE THEM" when he sees the commercial on and my face is glued to the tele.

I think after I get them, I may go on a Ban ush: for a few months


----------



## lolitablue

I caught a hint of what looked like CL strappy sandals, last night on Lipstick Jungle.  There were being worn by the Asian girl.  I could not tell what they were but I jumped and startled my son.  LOL!!!

I have not have any close encounter with any CL fan in Orlando.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

jh4200 said:


> Well, personally, I always shout "I have those in pewter!"  Haha!



My SO always says, _look the red sole shoes_!!
He thought he spotted some on Kate Winslet in Titanic (when she was getting ready to jump off the boat); I thought he was going to have a fit. It was cute though!


----------



## socalboo

^OMG! I never noticed her red soles in that scene! Now I'll have to check it out for sure!

Not just with the BlueFly commercials rdgldy! I've been CLs a lot on tv lately!


----------



## 8seventeen19

lolitablue said:


> I caught a hint of what looked like CL strappy sandals, last night on Lipstick Jungle. There were being worn by the Asian girl. I could not tell what they were but I jumped and startled my son. LOL!!!
> 
> I have not have any close encounter with any CL fan in Orlando.


 
She was wearing the mimini


----------



## 8seventeen19

Katykit01 said:


> OHH I LOVE the Bluefly commercial! Those LG are my UHG! I still can not see what CL's Kelly Ripa has on that one commercial for kitchen appliances  My apologies for the off topic comment.


 
She's wearing grey suede Lady Gres... one of my personal UHG!!!


----------



## fmd914

Since I've been so lazy about posting lately (just been lurking), I'm trying to atone by posting in the various threads.  Here's a pic of me in my python ivory jaws


----------



## afcgirl

shoeaddictklw said:


> She's wearing grey suede Lady Gres... one of my personal UHG!!!


 
They have the gray wool ones on portero.com in a size 38.5 and they are stunning!






Oh and FMD those are beautiful on you!


----------



## rdgldy

very nice!


----------



## 8seventeen19

You look gorgeous FMD!!


----------



## ylime

You look great, FMD! LOVE the jaws.


----------



## cjy

fmd your outfit is perfect with your jaws. I just realized that may have sounded odd. However, I am sure they worked well with your "real" jaws also!


----------



## Stinas

Everyone looks sooo great!!!


----------



## techie81

Thank you* fiery, katie, carlinha, socalboo!!!*

*lolita*, fab fab dress and your outfit's perfect!

*carlinha*, you guys look great!  And your boots... 

*fmd*, so love your outfit!!!  Very chic!  And the Jaws...wow!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*lolitablue* - What a classic, polished look!   You look great!! 

*  carlinha* - Hope you had fun at the concert!  You're totally rockin' those sexy boots! 

* fmd *- You look fab!  The Jaws really complement your whole outfit perfectly!


----------



## jh4200

fmd, that outfit is perfect!  I love your jaws more every time I see them!


----------



## shopalot

fmd I love your jaws!  They look fantastic on you.


----------



## cfellis522

FMD, your outfit looks great!  Very well put together...


----------



## dreamdoll

*Laureen*, I love that dress on you! 
And  your rolandos too!!




laureenthemean said:


> I feel a little self-conscious posting a modeling pic b/c I'm no size 0, but I love this dress. I'm wearing my blue Rolandos, though it's hard to tell b/c of the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm posting this in the non-CL purchase thread as well, so sorry for the duplicate posts!)


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, that's very sweet of you, thank you!


----------



## fmd914

Thanks all for the compliments!  Gotta buy a full length mirror so I can get more compliments!  They are good for a girl's ego.


----------



## lulabee

rdgldy said:


> so are we the only sickies that shout out "lady gres" when we see the Bluefly commercial!!!


 I shouted it the other night while watching PR with my 10 yr old. She rolls her eyes and says "yes I know". It kills me that she's so unimpressed!


----------



## lulabee

fmd914 said:


> Since I've been so lazy about posting lately (just been lurking), I'm trying to atone by posting in the various threads. Here's a pic of me in my python ivory jaws


  OMG the whole outfit is TDF!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ahhhh, fmd!!! I !!


----------



## cjy

Laureen (who is NOT MEAN LOL) you look so nice!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Haha, you're so cute!  Thanks.


----------



## carlinha

*everyone looks great!!!*
fmd - love those jaws!

here i am @ the jersey shore for a wedding this weekend...
the ceremony by the beach

Sarah zebra print wrap dress
VP orlato ghana print


----------



## carlinha

and for the reception later that evening...

Diane von Furstenberg black lace wrap dress
*PURPLE LIZARD VP!!!!









*


----------



## rdgldy

*carlinha*, you look great.  The purple lizards are amazing.

My sixties in fuschia, with earnest sewn jeans and an old navy cardigan-


----------



## babypie

*carlinha* you look amazing!!!! The black dress w/purple lizard VP and your gorgeous tanned skin.....stunning girl!!


----------



## cjy

Great photo Carlinha!!! You look great!


----------



## cjy

rdgldy how cute are those sixties!! Love the color!


----------



## babypie

rdgldy I love the pop of color, I tend to do that too with my brightly colored shoes


----------



## surlygirl

ok ... I'm so far behind on this thread!

*jimmyshoo* - loved the outfit with your fuschia suede VPs. They look amazing on you and now I must have a pair!
*techie* - love, love, love the Nanette Lepore skirt with the tortoise VPs. The skirt fits you perfectly!
*fmd* - python jaws! That's really all that needs to be said! Perfection.
*carlinha* - you're working the boots at the concert! and who doesn't love a wardrobe change between the wedding and the reception. The purple lizard VPs are absolutely gorgeous!
*lolitablue* - cute shirt dress with the simples! so chic for work.
love the pop of color, *rdgldy*.


----------



## jh4200

Carlinha, you look amazing!  Love the orlatos, but you are seriously rocking those lizard VPs!  Gorgeous, both pics!

Rdgldy, what a great burst of color - that's such a pretty shade.  In the meantime, weren't you going to buy those plum LGs this morning?


----------



## rdgldy

still holding out???


----------



## jh4200

Wow, such willpower.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Zophie

carlinha said:


> and for the reception later that evening...
> 
> Diane von Furstenberg black lace wrap dress
> *PURPLE LIZARD VP!!!!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 

both outfits look great, but that black DVF dress with the purple lizard is SOOOO hot!


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow *carlinha* - you look amazing!! and i  those VPs! TDF!! 




carlinha said:


> and for the reception later that evening...
> 
> Diane von Furstenberg black lace wrap dress
> *PURPLE LIZARD VP!!!!*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lvpiggy

hmph!  the sunlight was *not* cooperating today!  ah well . . . 

*nude patent VPs with burgundy patent tip*, worn with (oops, this was so not intentional  . . .):

A|X pieced mini
A|X multicolor mesh tank
A|X white mesh zip-front hoodie 
(i swear!  not intentional!! )
S.W.O.R.D. lucca leather jacket in washed gold


----------



## fmd914

Carlinha - You look so - WOW, WOW!  I can't say anything but WOW!!!!!! You and the shoes!

Piggy - Can't exactly see the outfit, but what I can see looks great like always!  You have impeccable taste.


----------



## lulabee

Carlinha & lv, you are both such beautiful ladies with amazing taste!! Gorgeous outfits!!


----------



## legaldiva

*Carlinha*--you look so beautiful with those lizard VPs!!!!  I adore the DVF dress, too!


----------



## legaldiva

*lvpiggy*--the washed gold sounds so delicious with the patent nude!


----------



## carlinha

*rdgldy, babypie, cjy, surlygirl, jh4200, zophie, dreamdoll, fmd914, lulabee & legaldiva

lvpiggy* - you look great in that outfit??  what city skyline is that in the background btw?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

carlinha you look amazing! i love purples with that dress!


----------



## LavenderIce

fmd--You always look very classy and sophisticated.

carlinha--You look gorgeous in every single one of your pics with both of your VPs!

rdgldy--You wear your sixties well!

lvpiggy--Hot as always!


----------



## LavenderIce

My green satin Yasmines with a navy C&C wrap dress and black Chanel wallet on chain:












Hot pink Catenitas with VS corset and black Not Your Daughter's Jeans:






Silver glitter NPs with Herve Leger:


----------



## meggyg8r

Lav, GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Lav, love all the outfits, especially the HL of course!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks meg and laureen!  I wish I knew how to pose to hide my flaws and show off my clothes and shoes better.


----------



## meggyg8r

Flaws? Girl, you are nuts!


----------



## cjy

Lav you look amazing!!!!


----------



## carlinha

LAV!!!!  you hot thing!!!! LOVE the herve leger dress with the glitter NPs!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

meggyg8r said:


> Flaws? Girl, you are nuts!


 
The flaws in my head that I project onto the mirror.  I guess that makes me nuts.  Thanks for the boost in self esteem meg!

Thanks cjy and carlinha.


----------



## fmd914

Lav - love the outfits - ESPECIALLY the navy dress with the green Yasmines! I love the combo. Don't you love the Chanel wallet on a chain - the perfect evening out bag!  BTW - I see no flaws!  You look great.


----------



## laureenthemean

I don't see any flaws either!


----------



## JRed

I haven't been in this thread for ages but ladies, you're all looking gorgeous!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Lav*, my Love...you look incredible!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Lav, you look gorgeous!  That HL looks amazing on you.


----------



## LavenderIce

Aww thanks *fmd*, *laureen*, *lovely&amazing* and *kamilla*!


----------



## Missrocks

*Lav*~ Absolutely classy outfits-  I especially love the Herve Ledger with NP Glitters combo on you- amazing! Oh, how you make me want that dress. And I thought I would only get in trouble with shoes on this forum..


----------



## jh4200

Lavender, you look gorgeous!  The HL and glitters are amazing together, and I love the navy with the green Yasmines - I'm so copying that color combo!  You are one hot chicky!


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow *lav*, you look amazing, and absolutely gorgeous in the herve leger!!





LavenderIce said:


> My green satin Yasmines with a navy C&C wrap dress and black Chanel wallet on chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot pink Catenitas with VS corset and black Not Your Daughter's Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver glitter NPs with Herve Leger:


----------



## lvpiggy

LavenderIce said:


> My green satin Yasmines with a navy C&C wrap dress and black Chanel wallet on chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot pink Catenitas with VS corset and black Not Your Daughter's Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver glitter NPs with Herve Leger:


 
OMG LAV YOU DID NOT TELL ME WE'RE HERVE LEGER TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babypie

Lav you look amazing!!! I really love the navy and green yasmine combo.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Lav, great oufits.  You look awesome and you're rocking your CLs!


----------



## noah8077

Your outfits are amazing@  And on a side note, did you stay at the same hotel shoeaddict stayed at?  I thought I remembered the same bathroom background shot.


----------



## 8seventeen19

M- You look amazing!!! That HL is smoking!!! All the color!!

It does look like the same bathroom!!! My mirror was a different color though.. I think. I saw the floor and I was like HEY it's the Palazzo!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Today, back from work. Still rocking the Simples.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*carlinha* - You look fabulous in your pics!!   I especially LOVE  black lace DVF dress + purple lizard VP combo... wow!! 

*  rdgldy* - Your CLs add the perfect pop of color to your well put together casual look! 

*  lv* - Damn girl, you look HOT!   Is that a Birkin I spy? 

* Lav* - What a gorgeous combination!!  Those Yasmines are TDF (perfect with the neutral navy dress), and I love your WOC!   Omg, I didn't scroll down (silly me!)... you truly look fabulous in every outfit, but I must say, that HL is knock out gorgeous on you!!! 
*
lolitablue* - What a pretty work outfit!!   The simples are such a classy, versatile shoe!


----------



## babypie

*lolitablue* you look great!  Where is that cardigan from?


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks everyone!  

*MissRocks*--this forum is trouble!  I think you would look amazing in HL.  This dress magically transforms you in ways you cannot imagine.

*jh4200*--Jenn, you're more than welcome to copy the navy and green combo.  I brought my glitters because I thought it would be safe to have a blinging neutral since I had no idea what HL I would end up with.  

Thanks *dreamdoll* and *babypie*!

*E*--I have to rock the CLs because I can't let them sit in the closet unloved.

*lvpiggy*--With all of your HLs, I had no idea I'd ever end up with one that you have, but this just goes to show how amazing HLs fit and flatter all body types.

*noah*--Good eye!  I actually stayed at The Venetian which is basically is an old version of the Palazzo.  They are under the same ownership.

*K*--It's actually the Venetian, so most of the suite's set up is similar.  btw, you know a thing of two about color and you, leda and laureen (sorry I can't remember everyone) have influenced me to expand beyond neutrals.

*fiery*--All of your CL and Chanel outfits inspired me to get my WOC in the pic.  It was the bag I used every night I went out.  That little thing can hold a lot!


----------



## LavenderIce

lolita--I love your outfit!


----------



## lolitablue

babypie said:


> *lolitablue* you look great! Where is that cardigan from?


 
F21, my dear. The cardigan and the blouse were like $20.00 total. The skirt is Theory from Intermix.

Here is another angle:


----------



## babypie

^ I never would've guessed


----------



## techie81

*carlinha*, your dress is stunning!!! And the VPs... 

*lvpiggy*, your outfit is adorable!

*Lav*, every outfit is so gorgeous!  I love the Yasmines with the navy dress!  And the HL...wow!

*lolita*, perfect outfit! Love everything!


----------



## gemruby41

Wow, Everyone looks amaaaazing!! CL ladies rock!

I haven't posted in awhile, so here's my work outfit for today wearing my satin VP's.


----------



## meggyg8r

looking fab as always, Gem!


----------



## LaDonna

*lolita*  you look fab!  enjoy those simples!  those are 100mm, right?  you make me want a pair 

*gem*  you always look great!  love that yellow cardi on you!


----------



## lolitablue

LaDonna said:


> *lolita* you look fab! enjoy those simples! those are 100mm, right? you make me want a pair
> 
> *gem* you always look great! love that yellow cardi on you!


 
Yes, you do want a pair...yes, you do...yes, you do...


----------



## lulabee

LavenderIce said:


> My green satin Yasmines with a navy C&C wrap dress and black Chanel wallet on chain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot pink Catenitas with VS corset and black Not Your Daughter's Jeans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver glitter NPs with Herve Leger:


 DAMMMM! You are one hot Mama!!


----------



## lulabee

gemruby41 said:


> Wow, Everyone looks amaaaazing!! CL ladies rock!
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile, so here's my work outfit for today wearing my satin VP's.


 Gorgeous as always gem! You are one classy lady!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lav- i love all of your outfits! you look awesome...the HL looks HOT on you   also love the navy/green combo...

lolita - that is such a cute work outfit! i never would have guessed it was from f21! you look great!


----------



## jh4200

lolita, great work outfit - that cardigan is adorable!

Gem - fab as always!  you never fail us!


----------



## meggyg8r

You know, I swore off F21 after my clothes started falling apart on me, but they really do have such cute, cute, cute, and affordable stuff.  I just need to be more careful when I wash (and wash less frequently).  I am breaking my ban!!!


----------



## lolitablue

meggyg8r said:


> You know, I swore off F21 after my clothes started falling apart on me, but they really do have such cute, cute, cute, and affordable stuff. I just need to be more careful when I wash (and wash less frequently). I am breaking my ban!!!


 
I hear you! It is hit and miss but I handwash with Woolite.

I think they have heard more and more complaints and SLOWLY getting better at it.  Mix and match always works.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*gem*, I love the outfit (the printed cami ties all of the colors in together perfectly)... you look amazing, as always!


----------



## legaldiva

*Lolita & Gem*--FAB FAB FAB work outfits!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

lolitablue said:


> I hear you! It is hit and miss but I handwash with Woolite.
> 
> I think they have heard more and more complaints and SLOWLY getting better at it. Mix and match always works.


 
Well, they lost my business for the last 2 years and I'm sure I'm not the only one who realized it so hopefully that is true.  I'm definitely willing to give them another chance though! I do miss my cute inexpensive clothing from there.


----------



## rdgldy

Gem, Lolita-very nice.  Forever 21 is a great find, but the quality is not too great-hence the low prices.


----------



## carlinha

lolita & gem - great work outfits!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks to all the fabulous ladies for the compliments!!!


----------



## cjy

As always Gem! You nailed it! Chic!!!!!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Gorgeous outfits!!!


----------



## Stinas

Horrible cell pics...but here is my Leopard Nicole Miller & Copper Decollete Pailletes(sp? I always forget the correct spelling lol)
Excuse the mess...renovations can be such a pain in the as*.


----------



## legaldiva

^ YAY!!!  I came straight from the CLs in Action thread to check to make sure you posted! FAB FAB FAB dress!

I just won the identical style Nicole Miller dress in red from Ebay ... my 30th Birthday dress.  Woohooo!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Gorgeous, Stinas!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas*, you know you are smokin' Hot in that dress!!


----------



## rdgldy

Stinas, you are a knockout!


----------



## b00mbaka

Ummm... I know I'm supposed to be looking at the CLs, but DAYUMMMM GIRL!!! Your body is on point! I wish my waist was that tiny!


----------



## jh4200

Seriously hot, Stinas!  Bet the BF was loving that look!


----------



## lovely&amazing

*Stinas*...don't take this the wrong way...(well, take it any way you like...)

...but you have the body of a PIN-UP girl, you know that?! You're smoking, Girlfriend!!


----------



## techie81

*Stinas*, that dress is so hot!!! You look gorgeous 

*Gem*, fabulous as always!  Love the cardigan!


----------



## noah8077

Stinas I wondered what to match those shoes up with.....great outfit!


----------



## babypie

Stinas gorgeous as always, those new decolletes go perfectly!


----------



## lolitablue

Pure hotness, Stina!!


----------



## carlinha

Stinas!!! Bangin hottt!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Stinas I've been waiting for those pics just to see what you would wear with those shoes. You look GREAT!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Stinas...I am straight AND have an SO...but, will you marry me? LOL!!   You are workin' that dress, girl!


----------



## LavenderIce

gem--You're too fab to stay away from here too long.

stinas--Hot damn!  That dress and the copper decollettes are perfect together.

Thank you techie, lulabee and xboobie!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Gem-* You always look so classy, and put together!
*Stinas-* Those decolletes are gorgeous, and they go fabulous with that dress!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Stinas*, I think you're gonna stop traffic haha, damn girl, you look hot!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Well, I'm not sure why I'm gonna post after the last pic haha , but what the hell.   I had a class today, and then I met up with my parents for dinner at our favorite Italian restaurant.  

NL top, Ink straight leg J Brands, '07 226 DS reissue, and my amazing, sparkly Violet greasepaint decolzeps!   Sorry for the blurry pics (I think I need to windex that closet haha).


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Meggy, Gem, rdg, techie, noah, baby, carlinha, lolita, lavender, Ladyl, & fiery

Legal - Thank you!  Your going to LOVE that dress.  I have it in gold too.  Its great!  It actually has straps, but I like to tuck them in...I feel it looks better that way.
boombaka - hahaha  Thank you!
jh - Thank you!...the bf didnt come to the wedding with me, but I did get to visit him at work in that dress & meet some people that work for him.  Its always nice to look great when first meeting people.  I think it always makes a nice impression. lol

Lovely - Your too funny! lol Thank you...but I WISH! lol
Buzzy - I thought of you every time I looked down at them babies! 
Island - lol


----------



## Stinas

Im going backwards now...lol......

Fiery - I love love love that top!!!!!!  You look great!!!  It goes soo nice with the bag.  
Lolita - I love skirts & shirts like that.  It always reminds me of a pin up style type outfit thing...if that makes any sense lol...You look very classic!
Gem - I bet you make all the other ladies at work mad at their own outfits when you walk in!  You always look soo professional.
Lavender - What a sexy ladyy!  Love all your outfits!!!
Rdg - I love sweaters like that!  Im a sweater queen!  You look very cute!
carlinha - OMG...love that dress.!!!  You look great....what a way to make the shoes pop even more....perfect match!
Perfect weekend for a shore wedding!  Looks like you guys had a great time!
Laureen - Who cares if your not a zero...who is? lol...You rock that dress!!!  I like how you paired it with your Rolandos!  
FMD - Oh how I lovee the Jaws...sooo sexy!


----------



## Leescah

fieryfashionist said:


> Well, I'm not sure why I'm gonna post after the last pic haha , but what the hell.  I had a class today, and then I met up with my parents for dinner at our favorite Italian restaurant.
> 
> NL top, Ink straight leg J Brands, '07 226 DS reissue, and my amazing, sparkly Violet greasepaint decolzeps!  Sorry for the blurry pics (I think I need to windex that closet haha).


 
Love love LOVE those Decolzeps, I really want those so badly!!!! Do they fit the same as Decolletes?


----------



## lulabee

fieryfashionist said:


> Well, I'm not sure why I'm gonna post after the last pic haha , but what the hell.  I had a class today, and then I met up with my parents for dinner at our favorite Italian restaurant.
> 
> NL top, Ink straight leg J Brands, '07 226 DS reissue, and my amazing, sparkly Violet greasepaint decolzeps!  Sorry for the blurry pics (I think I need to windex that closet haha).


 DAMMMM fiery! You look fabulous!!! I love everything about this outfit!


----------



## meggyg8r

fiery you always look so amazing!!!  I LOVE the color of those decolzeps!!


----------



## LavenderIce

fiery--You look fabulous as usual!  Do you ever have an off day?    I  your reissue.  I'd like to have one in the future.


----------



## jh4200

I agree with Lav - when do you not look amazing, fiery!  Everything about your outfit is perfect.


----------



## xboobielicousx

stinas - you look HOT!!!!

fiery - love the purple grease decolzeps!! everything about your outfit is fab!


----------



## surlygirl

Stinas - smoking!!! love the copper sparkle with the animal print.
fiery - love the coloring on that nanette lepore top. and I can't believe I left the purple grease decolzeps off of my gotta have list! love those shoes and the reissue just adds the perfect touch!


----------



## lovely&amazing

Love the outfit, *Fiery*!! Those purple grease Declozeps are droolworthy!!!


----------



## legaldiva

*fiery*--you are on FIYAH with that outfit, you hot skinny thang!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Stinas*, *fiery* -- amazing outfits!!


----------



## _Danielle_

fieryfashionist said:


> Well, I'm not sure why I'm gonna post after the last pic haha , but what the hell.  I had a class today, and then I met up with my parents for dinner at our favorite Italian restaurant.
> 
> NL top, Ink straight leg J Brands, '07 226 DS reissue, and my amazing, sparkly Violet greasepaint decolzeps! Sorry for the blurry pics (I think I need to windex that closet haha).




*Fiery*!!   you are to hot !!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Stinas! love the dress with the shoes - Hubba Hubba!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *Stinas*!

Hi *Leescah*!  Yes, they do!  These are a 38.5, and my decolletes are the same size! 

Aww, thank you so much *lulabee* and *meggyg8r*! 

Aww, thank you *Lav*!  Haha... I wear sweats around the house, and usually wear boring clothes to class, etc.... I love to dress up for no reason though (not gowns haha, but you know what I mean - it's a great pick me up), and sometimes I get strange looks for it (especially where I live).   Ohhh, you can't go wrong with a reissue... it will last you forever! 

Aww, that's so sweet of you to say, thank you *jh4200*!    I sometimes think about outfits in my head and imagine wearing shoes I don't own, but you do haha (grey suede decolletes, etc)... your collection is really amazing and exactly my taste! 

Aww, thank you *xboobie *and *surlygirl  *(ohhh, you need some violet greasepaint in your life haha... they are so pretty)!

Aww, thanks so much *lovely *and l*egal* (haha, not at all and especially if you saw my booty/thighs... I know how to camouflage the bad parts aka my thighs... it's all in the angle of the pic)! 

Thank you so much *dreamdoll *and *_Danielle_*!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks xboobie, misty, dream, & sury


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks cjy, techie, Lav, LadyLoub, & Stinas!

*Fiery-*you got style girl!!  Love the Chanel & CL's together!


----------



## rdgldy

Fiery, what a great overall look.  Your shoes are such a gorgeous shade.

Me at work today-high waisted rugby trousers, crew neck top, black kid vp's


----------



## Stinas

rdg - Those look great on you!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks!


----------



## snf8

ive been away for a while due to lack of internet but everyone is gorg!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm catching up here ...

BCBG light grey suit;
BR white button down;
CK big jewel jewelry.
Black patent decolletes.


----------



## legaldiva

Same outfit, but with H&M black v-neck tee.
And black patent decolletes, of course!


----------



## legaldiva

Pink Vanilia button down;
Black pinstriped H&M skirt suit (the Madonna line);
Black patent decolletes.


----------



## legaldiva

Theory black blazer; 
Zara tee;
dVb jeans;
Black suede VPs.

... in a courthouse museum: the law library.


----------



## bisousx

My outfit:

Chanel punk clutch
Chanel patent belt
black CL Mad Marys
forever 21 dress
h&m cardigan


----------



## Stinas

Looking great Legal
*bisousx* - love that outfit!


----------



## bisousx

^thank you stinas!


----------



## shaq91

bisousx u look great!


----------



## rdgldy

bisoux, legal-lovely oufits!


----------



## JetSetGo!

I just went back like 40 pages. I can't believe how hot you all are!!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

*Legal:*  I want that outfit with the skirt and jacket.  So appropriate for the legal field!!

*bisousx:*   fierce!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*gem *- Aww, thanks girl!   Right back at you haha. 

Aww, thank you *rdgldy*!   You look very polished... the high waisted trousers look great on you! 

*legal *- You look fab in your professional attire (I especially love the black pinstriped suit).. I think you're the hottest lawyer I know haha! 
*
bisousx *- Girl, you know I LOVE your outfits... the Mad Marys + the punk clutch = freakin fabulous!   I'm all for F21 (if you have a good eye, which you do!) and H&M too!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

legal and bisousx, very nice!!

I cannot keep up with this thread at all!! Everyone looks sooo nice!! I have to start checking this thread twice a day to not get so far behind!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Legal*- you always look so sharp! I love all your outfits!

*Bisousx*- WOW!!! Those Mad Marys are TDF!


----------



## techie81

*fiery*, your outfit is just perfect.  And those purple decolzeps...  

*rdgldy*, beautiful! Those pants look so great on you!

*legal*, every outfit is so fantastic...perfect as always! I wish I could pull off a suit as well as you!

*bisousx*, hot mama!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, techie.


----------



## LavenderIce

rdgldy, legaldiva, bisoux, You all look fantastic!


----------



## legaldiva

*Stina, rdgldy, lolita, fiery, jimmyshoogirl, MyPurse, techie & Lav*--THANK YOU!!!

H&M suits are a hidden treasure.  They don't last long, but I think they're worth twice what the price tag says.  Slimmer cuts, etc.


----------



## bisousx

thank you everyone!!! xoxoxo


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

everyone's looking wonderful!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *techie*!


----------



## Loubou Lady

please excuse the low quality shot...just testing out an outfit for tonight!


----------



## legaldiva

_*Loubou*_--classy!


----------



## JuneHawk

We went on our first date night since the baby was born tonight.  I don't have much that fits so the outfit isn't great.  I bought the dress at Next in the UK last year and the bag is a cheap bag I bought in Italy when I was living there about 3 or 4 years ago.  The shoes are the burgundy patent new simples 120.


----------



## dknigh21

June - Your shoes look great with that dress.


----------



## dreamdoll

oh wow *june*, the simples look amazing on you!


----------



## meggyg8r

you look great, June!!


----------



## jh4200

Loubou Lady - very classy, I like it!

June, the new simples look great on you!  The burgundy is so flattering to your skin tone.


----------



## ashakes

You ladies all look gorgeous!

Special shout out to June though! I hope you and your hubby had fun on your 1st night out since the birth of your baby boy.  The burgandy patent new simples look perfect on you!

legal, I may have to go look at some H&M suits now!


----------



## LavenderIce

Loubou lady--You're truly a lady in that outfit!

june--congrats on your first night out.  You look great.  Never would have guessed the bag was cheap.


----------



## carlinha

again, i don't come on this thread for a few days, and i am SOOOOOOOOOOOO BEHIND!!!

*fiery *- always love your outfits, you are always on point!

*rdgldy *- you are rocking that outfit!  

*legal *- you have the perfect work outfits!  i esp love the shirt suit with the pink shirt & pearls.  classic!!!

*bisousx *- love your outfit!!!  you are rocking the mad marys!!!  i love it!

*loubou lady* - classic

*june* - you look great, that outfit is perfect with those simples.... congrats on 1st night out since baby!

hope i did not miss anyone!


----------



## LavenderIce

Grey cowl neck pencil dress, python VPs, black lambskin Chanel WOC:


----------



## carlinha

lavenderice said:


> grey cowl neck pencil dress, python vps, black lambskin chanel woc:



loving it!!!


----------



## angelie

looking great michelle


----------



## laureenthemean

Lav, you have such a nice figure!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks carlinha, angelie and laureen!


----------



## surlygirl

Lav - Love, love, love that dress! I am all about a grey dress and am crazy about cowl necks. Can I ask who makes that dress? It's right up my alley!!! Your python VPs and Chanel bag are the perfect touches!


----------



## LavenderIce

surly--the dress is an "interpretation" of Roland Mouret.  It's from ebay.


----------



## niccig

LavenderIce said:


> surly--the dress is an "interpretation" of Roland Mouret.  It's from ebay.



Oooh, is it from TopRunway?  I've been thinking about using my ebay bucks on one of her dresses next month.


----------



## xboobielicousx

ooo lav - your outfit is so pretty! i love the dress....and of course your pythons  you look gorgeous


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lav* you look amazing!! And I love your pythons! 



LavenderIce said:


> Grey cowl neck pencil dress, python VPs, black lambskin Chanel WOC:


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Loubou Lady *- Your outfit looks very chic! 

* June* - That dress looks really great on you, and the new simples are gorgeous!!   Hope you had fun on date night! 

Aww, thank you *carlinha*! 

*Lav *- That dress is so flattering on you (the fit is impeccable!) and the WOC and CL's really compliment it!   You look fabulous!


----------



## danicky

*Lav,* you look great.


----------



## jh4200

Lavender, you look amazing!  I love the whole thing!


----------



## lolitablue

jh4200 said:


> Lavender, you look amazing! I love the whole thing!


 
Totally agree, perfect ensemble!!


----------



## babypie

Everyone looks so great!!


----------



## Stinas

Louboulady - Love that top!
June- you look great for just having a baby!  
Lav - You always look soo good!  Love the pythons!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Saucy Lulu beaded top
Garcons Comme Boy draped shorts
Christian Louboutin Electric Blue Simples


----------



## Cerina

WOW brigadeiro, that is a great outfit!! LOVE IT!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *Cerina* :shame: Haven't posted here in ages! Have a lot of catching up to do on everyone's gorgeous outfits!


----------



## LavenderIce

brigadeiro--I LOVE your outfit!


----------



## LavenderIce

niccig--Yes, the dress is from TopRunway.  Cynthia is really good with working with you to make sure the measurements are right.  I've had three dresses made from her and this one was the absolute best fit because the material was thicker and drapes the body better.  I asked if her other colors were the same as this, but she said it was only this one.  This was over six months ago, so maybe she's gotten more by now?  

Thank you xboobie, dreamdoll, fiery, danicky, jh4200, lolitablue and stinas.


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks everybody


----------



## xboobielicousx

brigadeiro - i absolutely LOVE your outfit! you look great!


----------



## dreamdoll

*brigadeiro*, you look amazing!!


----------



## gemruby41

I am so behind on this thread!

*rdgldy*-love your high waisted trousers.

*legal*-sharp suits! You look so professional in the picture with your hair pulled back.

*bisousx*-great outfit!!

*Loubou* *Lady*-nice color combo.:okay:

*June*-pretty dress with your Simples.

*Lav*-head to toe gorgeous!!!

*brigadeiro*-so chic.  it!!!


----------



## morfoula

ouuuu beautiful electric blue simples!


----------



## dknigh21

brigadeiro - I love that top; it's so flowy and pretty.


----------



## Noegirl05

All of you look amazing!! I have to remember to take pics more often...

Legal...  I buy a lot og H&M suiting pieces... more from J. Crew though and wow the price difference LOL

Lav~ I have been wanting to get something made by top fashion but I keep saying when I lose weight... I may get a dress made for the holidays though


----------



## jh4200

brig, I adore your outfit - and those simples are such a standout color!  You look amazing!


----------



## carlinha

*brigadeiro *- WOW!!!!  simply stunning!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*brigadeiro *- I love how the gorgeous simples pick up the blue in your pretty top!   You look fabulous!


----------



## Zophie

Great outfits, *legal diva*.  I so wish we had an H&M here.  I love your black suit from there.

*bisousx*, that is one hot outfit!

*JuneHawk*, you look adorable.  The burgundy simples are beautiful.

*Loubou Lady*, I like what I can see of your outfit.  Pretty skirt.

*brigadeiro*, that outfit is perfect with your blue simples!


----------



## brigadeiro

Aw, thanks *
Cerina, xboobielicousx, dreamdoll, lavenderice, dknigh21, morfoula, gemruby41, carlinha, fieryfashionist, zophie & jh4200!* 

*Carlinha* - I'm sure I've asked you already, but are you Brazilian/Portuguese? :shame:


----------



## fmd914

Lav - I always love your outfits!  

brigadeiro - with a little more style and lot more attention to detail - I could learn to dress like you! Your outfits are always SOOOO cute - especially the ones with the Diors!


----------



## Stinas

*brigadeiro* - That top is TDF!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Wearing flannel NP's to work today.


----------



## jh4200

Gem, nailed it as always.  I love the color of your top - so pretty with the gray.


----------



## b00mbaka

I keep asking my friends to take full pictures including my shoes but they NEVER do! I wore my Africa Queens 2 weekends in a row but only have these pictures to show for it:


----------



## laureenthemean

brigadeiro - Love the whole outfit!  I love any CL in EB.

Lav - Very chic!  I may have to buy myself a WOC...

June - So cute!  Love how the necklace matches your shoes.

Loubou Lady - Very professional and chic!

bisoux - Love the dress!

legal - All your outfits are great!

Sorry, no time to go back further!


----------



## jh4200

So cute, boombaka!  I love that top!


----------



## rdgldy

boombaka,  I love your whole look!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Boombakaa love your style girl! WORK IT!


----------



## b00mbaka

THANKS!!! I wasn't to sure about the tights but it was too cold last weekend to be cute and freeze! LOL


----------



## gemruby41

jh4200 said:


> Gem, nailed it as always. I love the color of your top - so pretty with the gray.


 
Thanks jh!!

*b00mbaka*-you look great!! The Africa Queens are perfect with the yellow.


----------



## surlygirl

You look so cute b00mbaka!! Don't tell me you were at the old Republic Gardens this past weekend??!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Gem!


LMAO Surly! I'm mad that you know it's Republic Gardens just by the wall! LOL!!! No, I went last 2 weeks ago and went to Mai Tai this weekend. Here's the dress I wore with the Africa Queens this past weekend:

*I think it looked nice with the whole african theme of the dress but of course no one took a full picture of my whole outfit


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

b00mbaka, very nice outfits!!


----------



## surlygirl

b00mbaka said:


> Thanks Gem!
> 
> 
> LMAO Surly! I'm mad that you know it's Republic Gardens just by the wall! LOL!!! No, I went last 2 weeks ago and went to Mai Tai this weekend. Here's the dress I wore with the Africa Queens this past weekend:
> 
> *I think it looked nice with the whole african theme of the dress but of course no one took a full picture of my whole outfit


 
Oops, I am telling on myself. I haven't been since they reopened the Gardens, but *may* have spent some time there in the past! :shame: LOL! You look super cute in both pics! The Africa Queens go with so much!

Hope you had fun this weekend!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks, Jimmyshoogirl!

Haha Surlygirl! You really did tell on yourself! Thanks! Yeah, I really did have fun


----------



## laureenthemean

b00mbaka, you look good!


----------



## LavenderIce

gem--You're another one who never has an off day.  

boombooka--Great outfits!  You do the Africa Queens right.


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, just to share - my new t-strap patent peeptoes in action...


----------



## babypie

dreamdoll you look very cute!!


----------



## rdgldy

dreamdoll, very cute!


----------



## cjy

Cute dreamdol!!! Great bag choise as well!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*gem* - You look chic and professional as always!   Love the color combination! 

* boombaka* - What a fun look... love the yellow/Africa Queens combo!   The second outfit is very nice too! 

*dreamdoll* - I love the color of your top... very cute look!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *babypie*, *rdgldy*, *cjy*, *fiery*! 
I went a little 'off tangent' this month - and bought up 5 pairs of CL!

The top's from F21, I love the colour as well


----------



## glamgrl921

*Gem, Boom, Dream-* Great outfits gals!!


----------



## techie81

So behind in this thread!!!  Everyone looks fabulous 

Work outfit today...my boss asked me where my beret was.


----------



## rdgldy

very chic!


----------



## cjy

Techie very chic indeed!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Haha a beret would have been cute with that! I like the fact that Decolletes go with almost everything!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Techie- you look great! I think I just bought that same skirt!!!


----------



## rainyjewels

techie you look soooo chic! i LOVE that skirt!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Really cute outfit, techie!


----------



## LavenderIce

dreamdoll--Love the color of your top.  Your outfit is cute!

techie--Lookin' good girl!


----------



## archygirl

tres chic, *techie*!


----------



## techie81

Thanks *Lav*, *oo*, *rainy*, *MPA* (NY&Co too?  ), *cjy*, *jimmyshoo* (haha, I need to find a beret!), *rdgldy*, *archy*!!  I forgot to mention that the shirt is from H&M, and skirt from NY&Co!


----------



## babypie

Techie you look great!! Love it!


----------



## meggyg8r

too cute, Techie!!!


----------



## gemruby41

You look beautiful techie!


----------



## niccig

techie, dreamdoll, boombaka - you ladies are hot!


----------



## jh4200

Techie, you look hot - love the new decolletes!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*techie *- Very cute outfit!!   Sailor chic haha... I love the striped top and your gorgeous decolletes!


----------



## gemruby41

Wearing Cataribbons today.  I was inside Target dressing room, so I decided to snap a picture.


----------



## noah8077

Gem, loving it!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

very cute, Gem.


----------



## *Lo

Gem you look great!  Have you lost some weight?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

gem, cute outfit!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *noah, rdgldy, Lo, *& *oo_let_me_see*!!!

*Lo*-I did loose some weight. No much though, 6lbs.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Gem, so stylist, yet comfy. I need to start taking advantage of full length mirrors when I go out.


----------



## LavenderIce

Gem--I noticed the weight loss too.  Don't loose too much or you'll disappear.


----------



## b00mbaka

Gem, you look great! Only 6 lbs but in all the right places because we all noticed!


----------



## gemruby41

LavenderIce said:


> Gem--I noticed the weight loss too. Don't loose too much or you'll disappear.


 My SO said the same thing.

*jimmyshoogirl*-thanks for the compliment.  I was about to try on some clothes, and the first thing I thought about was to take a picture for this forum.

*b00mbaka*-thanks!!


----------



## techie81

Looking so fab, *Gem*!! And thank you!

Thanks so much *fiery, Jenn, niccig, meggy, babypie*!!!!


----------



## babypie

Gem you look great, I always look forward to your outfit posts.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*gem *- Such a cute, well put together outfit, ahh!   Your Cataribbons complement it perfectly!   Meanwhile, someone told me it's supposed to snow here tomorrow, ahh!   I love your Bal Step (I think that's what it is, right?  I'm not too up on the Bal styles haha ) too!!


----------



## IslandSpice

archygirl said:


> tres chic, *techie*!


 
LOL!!! I was just going to write that. Ditto, Techie!


----------



## Stinas

Techie - You look GREAT!!!  I love the sailor type look!
Gem - Love the jean jacket w/the Bbag!  I need to get one of each!


----------



## sara999

gem you look amazing, you can tell you lost some weight!! love the bbag and the cls!


----------



## gemruby41

techie, babypie, fiery, Stinas, & sara-thank you all for the kind words!!


----------



## jh4200

Gem, you look great as always!  And I totally noticed the weight loss, too - great job!  And I looooooove your Bal!


----------



## meggyg8r

My first modeling pic! I took this today while taking pics of my new Ariella Clous.  The trench is from Target (!!!!) and so are the leggings.  I have a tunic on under the jacket, which is also from Target, but you can't see it.  I made a decision that if I was going to spend so much money on expensive shoes, I needed to be more wise in other areas.  My first change was to stop buying only designer clothes!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Loving the outfit! Target !

Ugh, I need to try to replace something besides my shirts!


----------



## jh4200

Meggy, the boots are so hot with the leggings!  And that trench is adorable - I never would have guessed Target.


----------



## legaldiva

*meggyg8tr*--that's how I afford my CL addiction!  I usually stalk Ebay for deals, and find outfits at H&M.

You look fab!!!!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks jimmyshoo! you can replace lots of things at Target.. shirts, pants, undies, anything!!

Jenn, I couldn't believe it when I saw it! It comes in 4 or 5 other colors too, I may get another!!!

Other Jen (lol) -- Thank you!!!   and yeah, we gotta be smart about our addiction and figure out which is more important, another outfit or some CLs!!  I love H&M, we just don't have one down here! I'm definitely going to stock up when I go back to NY at Christmas time!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Yep, that's what I've learned to do! Mix & Match the expensive stuff with the cheapos! Cute Meggy! I saw that jacket when I bought my tights


----------



## 8seventeen19

Megan you look great!!! I love that look! Now all you need is some cold weather. Didn't you guys just get some unseasonably cold weather??


----------



## noah8077

Tried this outfit for a meeting out today and changed my mind.
BCBG Dress
VS Tank
Triclos
SpongeBob in the Background!





Ended up wearing this.

Top VS
Love Quotes Scarf
? Skirt
Triclos


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice!


----------



## babypie

Aww Noah I can't see your pics


----------



## noah8077

Let me try again....


----------



## babypie

Very pretty, I like both outfits!!


----------



## rainyjewels

noah is that a love quotes scarf....in merlot?? it's GORGEOUS! sooo cute against the black and white combo in your outfit...and the triclos add such a sexy edge! i love it!


----------



## noah8077

Rainy---It's Bordeaux.  


Thanks rainy and baby!!  I couldn't decide, it is not often mommy gets to leave the house dressed up, I changed several times!  And I have obviously lost weight since I worked last, because all my black skirts and black slacks are too big!


----------



## rainyjewels

yay for weight loss! 

i got so distracted by the scarf i didn't really look at the first pic! may i ask where you got that dress from? it's so flattering on you!!!


----------



## noah8077

ebay.  http://stores.ebay.com/TERESA-HILTON_W0QQ_trksidZp284.m183QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DCRX%26its%3DS%252BI%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D4

Thank you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*meggyg8r* - Ohhh, I love Target!!   Your outfit looks fab on you, and the Ariella Clous are TDF!! 

*noah *- Both looks are really great (I love that dress on you, wow)!   My eyes immediately went to your LQ scarf in the second pic haha, because I have an obsession with them!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Meggy*, wow Target! I love your outfit and CLs 

*Noah*, you look great! Love your shoes!


----------



## meggyg8r

Krystal, yes we just got some cold weather!!! I'm so happy, it was in the 40s when I left for work today!! It's going to get warm again though starting this afternoon... mid 70s and then back up to 80s tomorrow.  Boo!!!

thanks *b00mbaka*, *fiery*, and *dreamdoll*! I'm a huge Target fan myself (obv!!)!!! hehe


----------



## jh4200

Noah, both outfits look great - that dress is adorable and the scarf is such a pretty color.


----------



## gemruby41

*meggyg8r*-HOT HOT boots!!

*noah*-love the outfits!! Like everyone else my eyes went straight to the LQ scarf.  I just ordered my first one.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks fiery, dream, jh, and gem.  I am glad the scarf caught attention and not my DD's bathroom toys!


----------



## cjy

Noah you look so pretty in both pics!!! The dress is very sharp!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Noah, I looove it! Is the scarf and your tricolo's the same color?!


----------



## noah8077

Pretty close.


----------



## glamgrl921

*Techie- *Super Chic
*Gem- *Your outfit makes me wish I was somewhere warmer!
*Noah- *Both outfits are so cute!!
*Meggy- *Love everything!  That coat is fab!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you gem and glamgrl!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Meggy, so fab!  I love your coat, it looks really high-end!  Those Clous are absolutely TDF, too!


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you, Laureen!! I love that it looks like that, too. Gotta love Target!


----------



## laureenthemean

I haven't worn them out yet, but here's (finally) an outfit pic with my Declics:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

UGH!! YELLOW DECLICS!!  The torture!! My head hurts now! I can't think!


----------



## meggyg8r

oh man, Laureen, you are smokin in that outfit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Laureen-great color combination! You look fantastic!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks jimmyshoo, meggy, and gem!

Gem, I don't really keep up in this thread, but I have to say that you always look so classy!


----------



## rdgldy

The delclics are beautiful-I love the yellow suede.


----------



## legaldiva

*Laureen*--*HOT!!!!*


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks rdgldy, definitely one of my favorites!  Thanks legaldiva!


----------



## Zophie

OMG Laureen, those are fab!  And I'm totally thinking they'd be perfect for a bee costume for halloween.


----------



## techie81

Thanks *Stinas, IslandSpice, glam*! 

*meggy*, wow, amazing!!!   That coat is too adorable...I might be doing some serious shopping at Target tomorrow thanks to you ladies! 

*Noah*, loving both outfits! That first dress is beautiful on you!

*laureen*,  I know I commented in the other thread, but you're looking so hot!!


----------



## techie81

Blah, I covered up my top.   What I wore to work today with my MC glitter NPs:

Scarf from Target
Cardigan from NY&Co
Top from H&M
Pants from BCBG


----------



## Stinas

Meggy - Love the trench!
Noah - Very Cute!  BTW it looks like we have the same phone! 
Laureen - LOVE those pants!  Where are they from?  I never liked the Declics but I love them in that color!
Techie - GREAT outfit!!  Love it!


----------



## techie81

Thanks Stinas!


----------



## babypie

*Techie* love that outfit! I have the same cardigan 
*Laureen* wow!!! Smokin'!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks techie, Stinas, and babypie!

*techie*, I never thought I'd like wide-leg pants, but you wear them well!

*Stinas*, I got them for $13 at Target!


----------



## techie81

Thanks babypie (isn't it great? i'd love to get all the colors!), laureen!


----------



## babypie

Yes, I walked in and there was a whole rainbow of them on a table near the entrance, but I heart purple the most


----------



## LavenderIce

meggy--I am with you on mixing Target with CLs.  In fact, most of my clothes have to be bargains in order for me to afford CLs.

noah--I wish those Triclos worked for me, they are fab on you.  Love your LQ too.

laureen--The Declics pop against those leggings!

techie--I wish I could wear my glitters to work.  I wouldn't dare, but so glad to see them on you.


----------



## rdgldy

Noah, I was just able to see your pictures.  You look great and I love the triclos on you!


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *techie*, Target is where it's at!!! and your outfit is so fab!!! I love those glitters!!!!

*Lav* - I totally know what you mean.  I had to make a decision, expensive clothes & handbags or shoes?  shoes totally won!

thanks *Stinas*!


----------



## lulabee

GAH! I'm sooo behind on this thread. Let me just say you all look so beautiful! What a wonderful bunch of fashionistas we have on this sub-forum!


----------



## gemruby41

*techie*-what a fabulous way to go to work!


----------



## jh4200

Techie, what a great look!  The purple on that cardigan is lovely.  I so wish I could wear my glitters to work!  (I haven't even worn them anywhere yet - sort of secretly hoping that my bf proposes soon so I can make them my wedding shoes, and I would want to wear them for the first time that day if that were the case!  But if it doesn't happen by the end of the year, all bets are off and I'm wearing them to the mall!)


----------



## MissPR08

*LAUREENTHEMEAN* those are HOT!!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, LavenderIce and MissPR!


----------



## glamgrl921

*Lauren* Love your whole outfit!!! Yellow is all over the place today.
*Techie* What a great look for work!  You could totally go right out and party the night away in those shoes too!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks glamgrl! I  yellow!


----------



## candyny

Wow...you ladies are amazing w/ your target, h & m clothing and cl shoes.  Meggy, the trench is fantastic and, Laureen, loving your outfit w/ the yellow declics.  I'll have to stop by here for fashion tips.


----------



## lhasa

I hope this works...

BCBG dress & black jazz helmuts (their maiden voyage!):


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Love the dress!

Thanks, candyny!


----------



## rdgldy

beautiful outfit-enjoy your helmut's maiden voyage.


----------



## Stinas

laureenthemean said:


> *Stinas*, I got them for $13 at Target!


OMG!!!  Really??!??  I need them!!  Im going to look for them after work!  Im pretty shocked at Target to tell you the truth...they dont have such bad stuff.  My mom got me a bunch of bathingsuits from there on sale for around $4-$6 each & those are the ones i got the most compliments on at the beach.  



LavenderIce said:


> meggy--I am with you on mixing Target with CLs. In fact, most of my clothes have to be bargains in order for me to afford CLs.


I agree with you lav....I dont care what name my outfits are...most of my jeans are expensive because they are pretty much the only ones I can get to fit right, other than that...I can care less really.  I hate to buy a top for $200 and no one know what the name is...KWIM?  Its pointless to me...I rather buy shoes.


----------



## Stinas

*lhasa* - those Helmuts look great on you!!!!!  Nice dress!


----------



## lhasa

Thanks -- I thought they worked really well with my left-over havaianas tan...   Anyhow, I made it through the night without falling over or anything!  Yay me!


----------



## laureenthemean

Stinas said:


> OMG!!!  Really??!??  I need them!!  Im going to look for them after work!  Im pretty shocked at Target to tell you the truth...they dont have such bad stuff.  My mom got me a bunch of bathingsuits from there on sale for around $4-$6 each & those are the ones i got the most compliments on at the beach.



I love Target clothes and swimsuits!  They really have such cute stuff, and it's good quality for the price.


----------



## meggyg8r

thank you candy!

and Stinas... Target is insane! They really have some great clothing, give it a look-through next time you are there!!!!! You'd be shocked at what you can find!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

I don't think I told you but Laureen, you look smoking! The yellow !!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, K!


----------



## Zophie

Okay, everybody is making me want to go shopping at Target!


----------



## techie81

Thank you everyone!!!  I love being able to wear the glitter NPs to work. My boss said I can wear anything but flip flops. 

Everyone's inspired me to swing by Target tonight. I saw those gorgeous trench coats, meggy!  Almost got one, but opted for a wool coat instead.  Couldn't find the leggings though!

lhasa, you look incredible! Those Helmuts are perfect with the dress!


----------



## lolitablue

jh4200 said:


> Meggy, the boots are so hot with the leggings! And that trench is adorable - I never would have guessed Target.


 
Me neither!! It looks like something that Burberry would do!!  I learned that trick, too!! When it is about my purses and my shoes, splurging is OK.  Breaking my bank for expensive clothes is not necessary when you have the right attitude and feel like a million dollars wearing the right accesories!!!

Great job, Meggy!!!


----------



## babypie

Zophie said:


> Okay, everybody is making me want to go shopping at Target!


 
I went last week for the first time after all the outfits and comments on here but didn't find anything.  Maybe my local target sucks.


----------



## babypie

*BCBG Max Azria shirt*
*H&M cardigan*
*Joe's Jeans*
*Black patent decollete*


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, you look so cute!  Love the blouse especially.


----------



## LavenderIce

lhasa--Love the Helmuts with your dress!

babypie--You look so well put together, all growed up!


----------



## cjy

Mary you look great!!!! That top is so pretty!!


----------



## babypie

Thanks guys!  Lav LOL


----------



## gemruby41

*lhasa* & *babypie*-you ladies look great!!


----------



## Zophie

babypie said:


> I went last week for the first time after all the outfits and comments on here but didn't find anything. Maybe my local target sucks.


 
Your outfit is so cute!  I really wish we had an H&M here.  

I wouldn't be surprised if the Targets around here suck for clothing considering how sloppy a lot of people here dress.  I still need to check it out one day.  I just always get frustrated in Target becuase it's so crowded.


----------



## lvpiggy

hello ladies!  had a blast last night at a halloween party @ SF city hall:

breakfast @ tiffany's!  w/black patent clichy 120s, naturally   hehe . . .please excuse the lime green wristband, that was *NOT* part of the outfit


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Cute!


----------



## lolitablue

So cool, lvpiggy!!!


----------



## jroos




----------



## LavenderIce

lvpiggy--You look so elegant as Audrey!

jroos--Love your Ariella Clous!

This is an outfit I wore a few weeks back to a class I had to attend for work:

Black Wallis 100 (can't see the MJ strap because of my darn pants), red Guess? shirt, and either my Joes or James Jeans:


----------



## jroos

lavenderice-thank you!


----------



## meggyg8r

LOVE the ACs, jroos!!  I just got a pair myself, they are so freakin' fierce!


----------



## jh4200

lhasa, you look so great!  The color of that dress is beautiful and it looks great with the helmuts!

babypie, what a wonderful look!  Yet another instance of black decolletes being such an amazing shoe!  And your top is completely adorable!

lvpiggy, I said it in the other thread, but you're a perfect Audrey!

jroos - great pic and fierce ariella clous!

lavender - you look so cute!  The color of that top looks so nice against your jeans!  I always wind up wearing my Wallis with pants so that the strap is hidden - gotta work on that!


----------



## LavenderIce

Bourge boots, Target leggings, Betsey Johnson cardigan, LQ scarf in regale:







Same outfit only with my charcoal grey coat from Old Navy:


----------



## babypie

Love all the outfits Lav!


----------



## Stinas

Lav - you look soo great in all the pics!!
Mary - I love that top on you!!
Jroos - the more I see those boots I love them!


----------



## surlygirl

*Lav* - I love the Bourge boots! You look great!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks girls!  Now if only I'd take more action shots...


----------



## meggyg8r

lav, love both the outfits! and of course the Target leggings!


----------



## jh4200

Love them both, Lav!


----------



## legaldiva

*Lav*--I'm wearing my Bourge tomorrow for sure!  Thanks for the outfit inspiration!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I love everyone's outfits! This thread moves too darn fast! LOL! I gotta get me some tights from Target!


----------



## laureenthemean

Lav, love the outfits!  The boots look great on you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Zara Dress
Love Quotes Scarf
J. Crew clutch
Patent Decolletes


----------



## lolitablue

DC-cutie: stunning!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC - I love it!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lav you look fantastic!!!! I wish I could wear CL boots 
DC- Love your pictures! Looks like you were having fun!


----------



## archygirl

On my way out to kill time before 11PM tonight, 
Wearing: 
Ralph Lauren Jeans
525 sweater
Brigitte Trash espadrilles (first time wearing them out)


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoeaddictklw said:


> Lav you look fantastic!!!! I wish I could wear CL boots
> DC- Love your pictures! Looks like you were having fun!



Thanks for the compliments ladies 
Shoe - Honey Child, My man and I had a fabulous time dinner at our favorite restaurant in DC, drinks were flowing, lovely weather .


----------



## jh4200

Cute, archy - your sweater is a very pretty color!


----------



## archygirl

Here are bigger photos, sorry....


----------



## archygirl

jh4200 said:


> Cute, archy - your sweater is a very pretty color!


 
Thanks, finally found something to match shoes....


----------



## 8seventeen19

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies
> Shoe - Honey Child, My man and I had a fabulous time dinner at our favorite restaurant in DC, drinks were flowing, lovely weather .



Awww now that's MY idea of a good time too!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

You look great, lavenderice! I originally tried the bourges on and thought all CLs boots fit the same around the calves... my mistake! Your's look like they fit you perfectly! 

I love everything about your pix dc-cutie! The hair, the dress, the body language between you & your man, and of course the CLs!

Cute, archygirl!


----------



## legaldiva

*archygirl*--where did you get those adorable wellies in the background?  Love the casual look, too!


----------



## legaldiva

*DC cutie*--looks like a great night!  In great shoes!!!


----------



## archygirl

legaldiva said:


> *archygirl*--where did you get those adorable wellies in the background? Love the casual look, too!


 
Wellies came from Tar-Get. Thanks, legaldiva!


----------



## gemruby41

You ladies move too fast. Everyone is looking amazing!!


----------



## bellezza

i'm a new member here and just LOVING all the outfits!! you all look so hot!


----------



## babypie

*DCcutie* you look fantastic!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva said:


> *Lav*--I'm wearing my Bourge tomorrow for sure! Thanks for the outfit inspiration!


 
You're welcome!  You've got to post your outfit pic too.


----------



## LavenderIce

DC-cutie--love your pics!  

rdgldy--Your outfit looks comfy and cozy, just the way I like it.


----------



## ShoeLover

I miss posting on this thread!
Everyone's looking great!

This is me 2 weeks ago in Paris with my beloved Wallis


----------



## bellezza

I love that outfit, shoelover!! very, very cute.


----------



## rainyjewels

you look adorable. love the wallis.


----------



## Stinas

Everyone looks sooo great!!!

Archy - I love your pink sweater!  Im a sweater freak!


----------



## morfoula

jacket- yaya alfalo
top - larok
jeans - jbrand
bag- vintage fendi

magenta declics!


----------



## morfoula

i dunno why the picture is sideways


----------



## po0hping

You look great morfoula!
The jacket looks super cute.


----------



## bellezza

morfoula you look hot! a very, very cute outfit! i love your hair, haha.


----------



## gemruby41

Well put together outfit *morfoula*!


----------



## rdgldy

great look!


----------



## LavenderIce

shoelover--What could be better than rocking your CLs in Paris?

morfoula--HOT!


----------



## meggyg8r

ooo, rockin' it, Morfoula!


----------



## surlygirl

*morfoula* --- such a great outfit! You look amazing. Love it!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

you look amazing! lovey outfit!


----------



## 8seventeen19

morfoula- you look gorgeous!! My favorite colors together are purple and burgundy!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Love it Morfoula! Love it! Love it! Love it!


----------



## shaq91

morfula u look amazing!


----------



## morfoula

Thanks everyone!!!!! 
what a great boost to my day!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Dang morfoula! You look gooooood


----------



## glammm

I agree, J brands [ they look like Bruiser] look amazing on you....and the shoes ha


----------



## Zophie

You look beautiful, *moufoula*!

and *shoeaddict*, I love your new avatar.  Too cute!


----------



## niccig

Very hot ladies!


----------



## babypie

Morfoula looking good! Love the color combo on that outfit.


----------



## Stinas

Morfoula - havent seen that jacket in like 3 hours! lol hehehe im sooo funny.  Too bad I never got to see that outfit last night. grrrr....damn DWI stop!  Totally ruined my night!


----------



## laureenthemean

Going out to dinner last night:





Balenciaga purse
Target scarf
Old Navy trench
Joe's Jeans
Green crepe Pigalles


----------



## LavenderIce

laureen--I love your outfit!  I saw those scarves at Tarjay and I must say, they passmy critical eye as far as cheaper versions of LQs.  I think they are closer to the thicker version, but they feel good unlike some that feel like brillo pads.  We can almost be outfit twins because I have the LQ version of that scarf in Bali, I have the same Old Navy trench except in Khaki, you know I have the magenta Balenciaga clutch, and I have the green satin Yasmines.  You've just given me an outfit idea!


----------



## babypie

Laureen I love all those colors!


----------



## Stinas

Laureen you look great!!!  I love those green Pigalles!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Stunning Laureen! Bright colours really suit you and you mix them so well


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks Lav, babypie, Stinas, and lilmissb!  You ladies are always so sweet! 

Lav, I think the khaki color would actually work a bit better, and I'm glad I could inspire you!  I really like the Target scarf, and I have to say that if the LQ are even better, I will have to consider buying one.


----------



## LavenderIce

laureenthemean said:


> Thanks Lav, babypie, Stinas, and lilmissb! You ladies are always so sweet!
> 
> Lav, I think the khaki color would actually work a bit better, and I'm glad I could inspire you! I really like the Target scarf, and I have to say that if the LQ are even better, I will have to consider buying one.


 
I think your grey trench makes the colors pop more.  As far as the Target scarf, the only thing you would get with the LQ is they're larger and if you get the linen/viscose ones they're more gauze like.


----------



## LaDonna

*morfoula* great outfit!  which style j-brand jeans are those?  i've been wanting to try some, but i don't want the long ones and yours are the perfect length.

*laureen*  love the trench!


----------



## JuneHawk

This was last night just before leaving for Ruth's Chris with my husband.  Cheap sweater dress from Target.  The dress is a bit big but I didn't realize how big until I saw this picture   The fishnets are old.


----------



## LaDonna

^ fishnets, my fav!  love them w/ the mad mary's!  love the whole look *june*!


----------



## dreamdoll

*June*, you look amazing in the fish nets with your mad marys!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wow June, you look so chic. Love the whole look.

I don't care what anybody says, we can all make pieces from Tar-jay look like it just cam off the runway.


----------



## noah8077

I need to use my camera insted of my phone! Pardon the quality.

Dinner last night with friends.
Jacket and jeans Forever 21
Pink Top  Guess Outlet
Suede VP's


----------



## bellezza

laureenthemean - lovely outfit! you look great!

junehawk - i LOVE that sweater dress! it looks great on you.

noah8077 - you look fantastic! i love your top.


----------



## babypie

June fishenets + mad mary's look hot!!

Noah you look great! Love that shade of pink.


----------



## LavenderIce

june--fishnets and MMs?  You're a red hot momma!

noah--I adore your fuschia VPs with your guess? top!


----------



## laureenthemean

June, I love the look!  Nice on top and naughty on the bottom.

noah, very cute!  I like how your shoes match your top.

Thanks LaDonna and bellezza!


----------



## gemruby41

*June*-you hot mama you!!

*noah*-pretty in pink!


----------



## lvpiggy

brought my first-ever pair of CL's out for a night on the town friday . . . by the way, that dress is the *perfect* day-to-evening dress ever!  for the workday, i wore it with a black blazer w/gold lace inset panels from marciano, then when i went out at night, all i had to do was remove the blazer


----------



## foxycleopatra

lvpiggy said:


> brought my first-ever pair of CL's out for a night on the town friday . . . by the way, that dress is the *perfect* day-to-evening dress ever!  for the workday, i wore it with a black blazer w/gold lace inset panels from marciano, then when i went out at night, all i had to do was remove the blazer



Fabulous look!  Is that another Herve Leger dress we've got here ?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

you look fabulous!!


----------



## pr1nc355

Pic of me with my yellow Jolie Noeud satin slingbacks.  I've had them for more than 8 months, but finally wore them for the first time last night, at my 30th birthday dinner.  Here, I'm wearing them with a Milly dress:


----------



## babypie

*Pr1nc *being 30 and fabulous is the perfect celebration for debuting a pair of CLs! Happy birthday, you look radiant and like you had a great night. 

*Piggy *fab fab fab!


----------



## bellezza

lvpiggy - hot dress! looks great with your shoes.

pr1nc355 - fabulous outfit! i love the black & white with a bit of color. great outfit!


----------



## fmd914

Okay - seriously - I feel like such a bum looking at all of you ladies!  Everyone looks really great.  Those of you still wearing peep toes  I envy - its cold where I am.  

BTW - I totally echo the Target theory.  Every time I go in there I end up picking up 2 or 3 pieces at least.  It doesn't help that the clothes department is directly by the front door!!!!!! $12.99 adds up when you get 5 at a time!


----------



## LavenderIce

Pr1nc--I never cared for those joli noeud slingbacks until I saw your picture.  They are gorgeous in yellow satin with your dress.


----------



## pr1nc355

Thanks, babypie and bellezza!

fmd914, I am totally with you on the Target comment!  I often have to "edit" my purchases before I get to the cashier 'cuz I tend to grab so much stuff, not thinking about how much I'd really spend, including tax.  Then when I don't, I end up getting shocked at the total.  And yeah, the best thing about LA is the weather...peeptoes and pedis all year!

LavenderIce: Thanks!  The yellow Jolies make me smile whenever I look at them.  I went thru an awful lot to get them (story in my blog), and I'm glad I did!


----------



## LavenderIce

I read your blog--Pr1--glad you got them.  They are a very special pair!

Went to a housewarming my plan was to wear my EB Declics, but found out it was going to rain so I switched to my red Clichys.  I would have worn my Bruges instead, but got to lazy to switch into skinny jeans.

Old Navy jeans and shirt with Declics:






With Clichys:


----------



## laureenthemean

^^I love both the shoes with the outfits!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Lav -  the declics and the *RED* clichy's! Where oh where did you get them??? I'm desperately seeking clichy's but no one seems to have them. I think clichy's and declics have the perfect shape.


----------



## hlp_28

*LAV *- Love the shoes with the outfit!!! ESP your declic!!! It goes so well with the jeans. I am drooling for a declic now. Are they comfy??


----------



## bagpunk

oooh i looove this ensemble laureen! 

this is sooo my style  i like understated variety of colours!
unfortunately the forever humid and warm climate here resulted in constant perspiration for me and i can't layer or accessorize beyond shoes-bag combo and it is not as much fun!



laureenthemean said:


> Going out to dinner last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga purse
> Target scarf
> Old Navy trench
> Joe's Jeans
> Green crepe Pigalles


----------



## LavenderIce

lilmissb--I got the Declics from Barneys LV and the Clichys from CL Madison.

hlp_28--Sadly the Declics are not comfy for me and I have decided that I will be letting them go.  My trouble is with sizing.  The 37 squish my toes too much and the 37.5 are too long and padding, liners, and heelgrips do not help whatsoever.  They are either too thin the shoe falls off or too thick and make the shoe too tight.


----------



## JuneHawk

Thanks everyone


----------



## jh4200

Great outfit Laureen!  Those pigalles just make me  every time I see them!  How are you liking your Day?

June, the MMs are so hot with the fishnets!!! 

Noah - love the look - the pink stands out so well against your skinny jeans!

lvpiggy, fab as always!  That dress is TDF!

pr1nc355, those yellow jolis are so pretty, and happy birthday!

Lav - love both outfits!  Red clichys are one of my favorite shoes to wear - I find myself putting them on every time I go out, and then I have to remind myself to wear something else once in awhile!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks bagpunk and Jenn!  I am definitely loving the Day, it's so soft and holds everything, of course!  I'm trying not to carry my life around with me, though, haha.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.  It is sad to say that I was the best dressed gal out that night as everyone else was in t-shirts, jeans, and sneakers.  And it is not as if I had on the most spectacular outfit either, just the most spectacular shoes! LOL


----------



## Lynn12

Happy Belated Birthday *pr1nc355*!!!!  30 is such a special birthday.  Believe me, you will enjoy your 30s EVEN more than your 20s.  

Here is my outfit from Saturday night.  Lapanos were my first CL  and they still get more compliments than any other CL I own......  

Janette dress
Black suede Lapanos


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ you look great lynn! i love the lapanos!


----------



## gemruby41

*pr1nc355*-your yellow slingbacks adds a nice touch to the outfit.

*Lav*-you look so stylish in your jeans!

*Lynn*-very cute dress!!


----------



## jh4200

Lynn, you look great!


----------



## legaldiva

*lynn*--you look great!  We missed your pics here!


----------



## Lynn12

Thanks everyone!!!  I have missed you all so much too.  I have been slammed working so hard lately, and guess what......my company just laid me off!!!  

At least, now I will have more time to chat on tPF!!   I am trying to get caught up on everyone's purchases, outfits, sales, etc....  

*Gem*, your CL boots look incredible on you!!!  HOT, HOT, HOT!!!


----------



## jh4200

Oh Lynn, I'm so sorry!  I'm sure something will come along for you soon, and in the meantime it's so great that you're looking for an upside!  Now you can spend your days chatting with me - still have a job but it's soooooooo slow I have tons of free time.


----------



## b00mbaka

SSSSOOOO sorry to hear that Lynn! They suck! How could they give you so much work, only to lay you off! 

Yeah, work is slow for me too, jh4200, so now there's more time to chat I guess


----------



## hlp_28

hlp_28--Sadly the Declics are not comfy for me and I have decided that I will be letting them go. My trouble is with sizing. The 37 squish my toes too much and the 37.5 are too long and padding, liners, and heelgrips do not help whatsoever. They are either too thin the shoe falls off or too thick and make the shoe too tight.[/quote]

Awww that's sad to hear Lav. They look so good on you though. Maybe stretching will help?? Good luck with it.


----------



## surlygirl

Lynn - You always look amazing! So sorry to hear about your job. It's really tough all around lately! This can only mean that there's something bigger and better in your near future.


----------



## lilmissb

LavenderIce said:


> lilmissb--I got the Declics from Barneys LV and the Clichys from CL Madison.
> 
> hlp_28--Sadly the Declics are not comfy for me and I have decided that I will be letting them go.  My trouble is with sizing.  The 37 squish my toes too much and the 37.5 are too long and padding, liners, and heelgrips do not help whatsoever.  They are either too thin the shoe falls off or too thick and make the shoe too tight.



 Lav!


----------



## shaq91

Lynn u look fantastic!


----------



## cjy

Lynn you are a swanky dresser!!!! I am so sorry about work. I knew you were worried. I will keep you in my thoughts and I wish you the very best. That really sucks.


----------



## rdgldy

*Lynn*, sorry to hear about your job.  This is happening all to often to many people I know.  But you do look *fabulous*!!!


----------



## bellezza

lynn12 - gosh, your pictures are why i want a pair of laponos! gorgeous! they look great on you!

lavenderice - i love your outfits! very cute.


----------



## babypie

Lynn so sorry about your job.  I've missed you and your toe around here!


----------



## rainyjewels

lynn that's horrible to hear about your job. i really hope this economy picks up soon, as i've seen way too many smart and capable people be let go from positions they loved. either way, you look amazing and your laponos are SO cute!


----------



## Zophie

Well, here is what I WAS going to wear to work today.  I was dressed and ready to go and my job canceled, so I decided to take a pic anyway before I changed into sweats.  I'll probably wear the same outfit tomorrow unless it's colder.

Pants and shirt from Ann Taylor
CL No Barre (still haven't worn them anywhere yet!)
and was going to use the black Jimmy Choo bag sitting on the thing behind me with all the other crap


----------



## Zophie

*lvpiggy*, I love, love, LOVE that dress!  

*pr1nc355*, the yellow Jolie Noueds are the perfect splash of color to go with your dress.  too cute!

*LavenderIce*, I like the red ones are great with your jeans

*Lynn*, your outfit is so pretty!  I get more compliments on my Laponos than any shoes I've ever owned, period, not just CLs.  I had a guy compliment me on them the other day and say if he ever started cross dressing he'd get himself a pair!!!  And he was just a middle-aged attorney, not some young party boy in a club or anything.  

I can't believe you got laid off. That totally sucks, especially after you've been busting your butt.  It seems that's the way they always do it.


----------



## Lynn12

I love you guys!!!!  Thanks for being such a supportive family.  

Zophie, you always look so sharp in your work clothes.  Your pants are the perfect length to show a pop of red!  You gonna wear the sweats or the AT outfit tomorrow? 



Zophie said:


> Well, here is what I WAS going to wear to work today. I was dressed and ready to go and my job canceled, so I decided to take a pic anyway before I changed into sweats. I'll probably wear the same outfit tomorrow unless it's colder.
> 
> Pants and shirt from Ann Taylor
> CL No Barre (still haven't worn them anywhere yet!)
> and was going to use the black Jimmy Choo bag sitting on the thing behind me with all the other crap


----------



## Stinas

June - You have made me look at all the clothes every time I go to Target now.  I never had before, but they always look sooo great on you!!!
Noah - you look great in pink!
LV - Every time I see those dresses I think of you!  You rock them every time!
Pr1 - Jolis are the best!  You look very cute!!!
lav - Great outfit choice as usual!
Lynn - I love your Lapanos...I regret not getting them!  Love the dress too!  
Zophie - You always look soo professional but with a sexy twist!  Love the outfit!  Makes me wish I could wear my CL's to work!


----------



## pr1nc355

Thanks, jh and Stinas!

Lynn12: I very much look forward to my 30s.  A friend at the dinner (whom I've known for 11 years and haven't seen in 1.5 years) told me he thought I'd never looked happier!  BTW, you look great, and I vow to check in more often to see more of your pics.  Also, my sympathies to you regarding the loss of your job.  Someone as sweet and talented as you is bound to soon find something much better =)

Zophie: Love the outfit!  And thanks!


----------



## xboobielicousx

lynn - i love your outfit with the lapanos...i'm so sorry to hear about your job...hopefully you will find something soon


----------



## rdgldy

for work tomorrow,
emerald green new simples, antropologie blouse, VS skirt


----------



## gemruby41

Zophie-looking lovely as usual!!

rdgldy-pretty blouse! The new simples look great with the outfit.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, gem!


----------



## Lynn12

*rdgldy* - I love your *emerald green New Simples*.  Where did you find those beauties???  They look great with your top.  BTW, your pup is adorable.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks,* lynn*.  I got them at Bergdorfs during our NYC meetup.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rdgly! you look great!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Lynn, I'm totally there with you on the job thing. Best of luck to you 
RDG- You look fantastic in the green simples!
G- How on EARTH have you not worn your No Barre?? I'd wear them to the grocery store if I had to!  BTW, you look great!


----------



## rdgldy

thank you *naked* and *krystal*.


----------



## cjy

Zophie and Rdgldy! You both look so sharp!!!


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks,* Claudia*.

*Zophie*-I love the outfit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

wore this ut for a quick dinner:
Banana Republic button up
J. Crew skirt
fishnets
Patent Decolletes (my go-to shoes!)


----------



## fmd914

RDG - Love the green new simples.  I returned but am still lusting after them.  
Zophie - None of the paralegals I work with wear CLs!  I wish they would - it would give me something interesting to talk about!

DC Cutie - Living up to your name!  You look great.  How many wears did it take to before your Decolletes became super comfy?  I have 5 pairs but don't wear them b/c of the pain!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

fmd914 said:


> DC Cutie - Living up to your name!  You look great.  How many wears did it take to before your Decolletes became super comfy?  I have 5 pairs but don't wear them b/c of the pain!!!



Thanks you.  They've been comfortable since day 1.  No stretching required, no extra padding.  I'm getting ready to order a 'just-in-case' backup pair, I love them so much.  They're my work shoes.


----------



## surlygirl

Soooo cute, DC-Cutie! You look fantastic! Love the decolletes!


----------



## funandsun

DC-Cutie you look great.  I love the skirt..and of course the shoes!  I'm seeing a bit of shimmer in the skirt.  Does it have a metallic thread running though it or is it just the lighting?


----------



## DC-Cutie

funandsun said:


> DC-Cutie you look great.  I love the skirt..and of course the shoes!  I'm seeing a bit of shimmer in the skirt.  Does it have a metallic thread running though it or is it just the lighting?



Yes, it has silver thread.  Thanks.


----------



## omnivore

*DC-cutie* you look great. It is like you are making your decolletes look even better not the other way around.


----------



## Zophie

*shoeaddict*, I've worn the No Barre around the house, but just not out.  I think I was a little intimidated by the heel height, but I did a pretty good amount of walking today and did fine, even crossing bumpy streets and walking on brick sidewalks.

*rdgdly*, I love your outfit, especially the blouse with the bird cages.

*DC-cutie*, you look so chic and sophisticated.


----------



## rdgldy

thanks,* zophie*!


----------



## compulsive

DC Cutie: I love your outfit! Just gorgeous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I fell behind on one of my favorite threads, ahh! 

*Laureen* - Those are some seriously HOT leggings!  I tried to find 'em for my "sexy" corrections officer costume for Halloween, but I couldn't, ahh!  Love the yellow Declics!  Ohhh, the mix of colors in your latest outfit is fab... electric blue + magenta + green = fun and creative!!

*           techie *- Those pants have such an elegant, fluid look to them and I adore your glitters! 
*
         Ihasa *- Whoa, I bet you could rock a Hefty to perfection with that figure of yours... you look fabulous!!
*
        babypie *- Ohhh, I LOVE that top on you... the entire outfit is just fabulous... I love everything!!

*    lv* - You look so  pretty and elegant... your costume is right on!!  Your latest pic is fabulous... your body was made for HL dresses! 

*        lav *- Love that red top on you, and the wash of your jeans!  Ohhh, I adore your Bourge boots, and Betsey Johnson is one of my favorites... I have that LQ scarf too!   Also, we're EB Declic twins... but can you clone your gorgeous Clichys? 
*
        jroos* - Those Ariella Clous are fierce! 
*
       DC-cutie* - Such a pretty dress on you, and the decolletes compliment it perfectly!  Your latest outfit is very chic! 
*
      archy *- Cute outfit... I love the color of your sweater! 
*
     ShoeLover* - What a pretty dress... you look tres chic!! 
*
     morfoula* - You look fabulous... love everything!!! 
*
   JuneHawk* - You're rockin' those Mad Mary's hardcore, wow!!
*
   noah *- I love both of the outfits you wore with your Tricolos, and the fuschia suede VPs compliment your top perfectly! 
*
  pr1nc355 *- Ohh, I love Milly, and your JNs add a nice, sunny pop of color!! 

*  S *- Those Lapanos look fabulous with your dress!!  I'm so sorry to hear about your job situation... that really blows... their loss for sure!  I hope you find an even better job soon! 
*
Zophie *- Those No Barres are seriously hot!!
*
rdgldy* - Those emerald greens simples are gorgeous with your outfit!


----------



## fieryfashionist

So, I'm sorry this pic sucks haha (I'd been wearing this for ten hours by the time I snapped it, so that's why I'm all wrinkly), but it's all I have. 

Light olive green Bebe trench, Missoni scarf, COH skinny dark blue jeans, Dark Brown Babels  and my Choc togo 30 Birkin.


----------



## *Lo

OMG Minal!!! LOVES IT!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Fiery*, your outfits are always amazing! Love the Babels! So classic.


----------



## Cerina

Wow fiery, that is a great outfit! The boots look so hot on you, and that purse...!.!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you* L*!! 

Aww, that's so sweet of you to say *MPA*, thank you!!   Ahh, I wish I could clone them haha, and then turn them into the black ones.   Maybe I'll get lucky and score the black suede ones on sale, or the black kid Bourges. 

Thanks so much *Cerina*!


----------



## hlp_28

OMG fiery, is that Hermes??? I love it !!!!


----------



## Stinas

rdg - Cute top!
DC - Love the skirt!
Fiery - OMG...now I really cant wait to wear my Babels!  Your outfit looks amazing!


----------



## LaDonna

*fiery* you look amazing (as always)!  love the trench btw!


----------



## lilmissb

Nice look *fiery!* Love the boots and bag - stylish combo


----------



## gemruby41

*Fiery*-love, love it!!!


----------



## shaq91

dc-cutie & fiery fashionist u both look amazing!


----------



## b00mbaka

DC-Cutie & Fieryfashionist you both really look so chic!


----------



## ashakes

b00mbaka said:


> DC-Cutie & Fieryfashionist you both really look so chic!


 
ITA!  DC-Cutie, love the skirt!  Fiery, love the trench & H bag! You both look gorgeous!


----------



## gemruby41

*DC-cutie*-how could I miss your outfit, shame on me. You look great!!


----------



## evolkatie

omg fiery, that outfit is AMAZING!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love your outfit fiery! those babels and that birkin is TDF!!


----------



## gemruby41

I wore this to work today.

Suit-Le Suit from Macys
Shoes-Brown patent decollete


----------



## cjy

Gem...Do you have a stylist????? You are always so chic. Come help me!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *cjy*, I wish I had a stylist!! Too bad I can't afford one.


----------



## babypie

Gem - so simple, yet you look so good! I love those brown decolettes


----------



## rdgldy

Gem, very classy, as always.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *hlp_28*!  It is, ahh!  My one and only H bag! 

Aww, that's so sweet of you to say* LaDonna*... thank you!! 

Thanks so much* lilmissb*, *shaq91* and* b00mbaka*!!  

Aww, thank you *gem*... I love that crisp suit on you and those decolletes are worthy!!

Thank you so much *ashakes*! 
*
evolkatie* - Aww, thanks so much girl! 

Thank you so much *nm2of3* (haha, hope you don't mind the shorter name).


----------



## fieryfashionist

I figured I might as well get some use out of my new bag... cost per wear and all haha.   What I wore today:






Pea green (a bit brighter than it photographed... I love color!!) French Connection jacket, charcoal grey COH straight leg jeans, CL bubblegum patent 100 simples, choc togo Birkin/gold h/w with a twilly (the green is pretty much the same as my jacket) tied on it - my sad attempt at a cute bow haha.


----------



## hlp_28

*fiery* - ITA !!! Might as well use the bag more to justify the cost!! 
I love seeing your daily outfit!!!! The bubblegum looks so yummmmy ...... and the Chanels you have .......


----------



## Zophie

I love the suit, *gem*.  I swear you never seem to wear the same thing twice.

very pretty out, *fiery*, and nice bag.


----------



## Stinas

Fiery & Gem - Looking good as always!


----------



## lilmissb

OOooooohhhhh - so that's what the bubblegum simples look like. Very cute! Love the combo - very stylish *fiery!*


----------



## surlygirl

gem - chic and classic as usual! You always look fantastic!!!
fiery - nice colors! I love grey jeans, and you wear the cutest coats!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks babypie, rdgldy, fiery, Zophie, Stinas, & surlygirl!!

Fiery-you are one stylish lady!!


----------



## gemruby41

Outfit for today. Oops, I cropped part of my arm out of the picture.

Top-from Marshalls
Skirt-J Crew
Bag-Botkier
Shoes-Satin VP's


----------



## LavenderIce

So glad to see all the pics here!  You ladies are killing me with how fabulous you look.

Zophie--I'm glad your NBs finally got out and survived the streets!

lynn--GL on the job hunt.  I remember how happy you were when you got the last job, hope one even better comes along for you.

rdgldy--Cute outfit!

fiery--It is impossible for you to NOT be chic!  

gem--I swear you never have an off day.  You have the best taste!

Sorry if I miss anybody.  It's so hard to catch up.


----------



## sara999

hahaa fiery! i believe in wear-the-price type stuff too. i justify all my expensive purchases by using them religiously...then they cost next to nothing when you think about how often you use them!!!!


----------



## jh4200

DC-Cutie, love your decolletes!!!!  They're just good with everything, aren't they?

Fiery, you look absolutely amazing in both pics!  That Hermes gets me every time!

Gem - I'm loving that suit!  Beautiful!  And you don't need a stylist - in fact, would you like to come live with me and be my stylist?


----------



## gemruby41

Lav & jh-thanks for the kind words!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Ooooh, green simples! You look great!


----------



## Stinas

Gem - I wish I worked with you so I can see your outfits all the time!!!  You look great!  Always colorful too!


----------



## Stinas

So here is my beyond boring outfit...but I got my Babel's on w/JEANS TUCKED IN!!!  Never thought that would happen!
Pics are kind of dark because I though of it last min...made my bff take them before we grabbed dinner with my father


----------



## lilmissb

Nice *Stinas!* Babels might just become my new obsession!!!


----------



## cjy

Fiery and Gem!! Two so chic and pulled together outfits!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*Stinas*-work those Babels girl!! Great outfit.:okay:


----------



## afcgirl

You look great Stinas!


----------



## morfoula

you look good hanny'm


----------



## babypie

Stinas


----------



## goodmornin

HOT BOOTsss!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

stinas! you look amazing!


----------



## lhasa

Sorry for the crummy pics -- a camera combined with free drinks never ends well...

Vince dress, nude patent yoyos:


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!

*lhasa*  - cute dress!


----------



## Zophie

lhasa said:


> Sorry for the crummy pics -- a camera combined with free drinks never ends well...
> 
> Vince dress, nude patent yoyos:
> 
> View attachment 593890


 

you look really cute.

at least you just took a pic of yourself looking in the mirror.  I have taken pics of myself on the toilet after drinking on more than one occasion and once even found a mirror in front of a toilet and uh-oh.  Drinking and cameras is dangerous!


----------



## surlygirl

lhasa said:


> Sorry for the crummy pics -- a camera combined with free drinks never ends well...
> 
> Vince dress, nude patent yoyos:
> 
> View attachment 593890


 
Cute! I have that dress, too. I'm thinking about wearing it with my tiger patent decolletes. Your outfit inspires me to finally wear the dress!


----------



## lhasa

I love that dress.  I also wear it with my Exi flats - it's very versatile.  I think it would look great with your shoes!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stinas & lhasa--lookin' good!


----------



## Stinas

^^thanks!


----------



## jh4200

Way to go Stinas!  Your boots look amazing!

Lhasa, what a great dress, and I love it with the yoyos!


----------



## bellezza

lhasa, you look fabulous!

stinas - i love your boots! great outfit

gemruby41 - you look fantastic and ready to go in both outfits! great pieces you have there.

fieryfashionist, i love your green coat! you look fabulous. i also love the picture of you in the bebe trench coat. your boots are hot!

dc-cutie - looking fabulous!

rdgldy - love your outfit! i love anthropolgie -- great store! 

zophie - you look fabulous!


----------



## gemruby41

*lhasa*-love the one shoulder dress!


----------



## lilmissb

*lhasa* - great outfit! I really like the nude yoyos.

*zophie* - mmmmm....taking pictures of yourself on the loo? hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## lhasa

Thanks, ladies! What a cheering section you guys are!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi* hlp_28*!  Haha, I try to tell myself it's all about cost per wear, but I have too many bags for that to actually be a valid argument... ohh well! :-p  Aww, thank you! 

 Thanks so much Zophie and Stinas! 

 Yep, they're bright and yummy... thanks so much lilmissb! 

*  gem*, I love that printed top with the black skirt... so chic! 

Aww, I'm  over here *Lav*, you're too sweet!!

* sara*- Haha, true... that's why I'm always using my bags and shoes... if they sit there collecting dust, it certainly does me no good haha! 

Aww, thank you so much *jh*!! 

* Stinas* - Those Babels are gorgeous on you... and I love the jeans tucked into boots look... hot!! 

Thanks so much *cjy *and *bellezza*! 

*Ihasa *- Very cute dress, and the nude yoyos look fabulous on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

What I wore to dinner today:







Pucci tunic (one of my best ever sale finds!), J Brand black zipper ankle skinny jeans (I think I have a slight obsession with this style jean haha ), CL black patent decolletes and my Chanel metallic black 226 reissue.   It was kinda but not really raining, so I threw a beige Burberry rain trench over it before leaving the house.


----------



## surlygirl

Love it, fiery!!! You always look great! I am going to have to look into the J Brand jeans with the zipper. I love they way they flatter the shoes!


----------



## babypie

Fiery do you ever have an off day?! You look like a perfect 10 every time!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *surlygir*l!   Ohhh, you totally should!!   I love that they're like two jeans in one... you can wear them with flats, and they're also perfect with heels.   I have them in Ink too!   I always have a hard time deciding what length to hem my jeans to, because if I hem them to work with flats, I can't wear 'em with heels, ahh.   No such issues with these, yay! 

Aww, thank you *babypie*!   Haha, I sure do... I just don't post those outfits here.


----------



## cfellis522

Stinas said:


> So here is my beyond boring outfit...but I got my Babel's on w/JEANS TUCKED IN!!! Never thought that would happen!
> Pics are kind of dark because I though of it last min...made my bff take them before we grabbed dinner with my father


 
Stinas,

The babels look great on you!  What kind of jeans are you wearing?  I am looking for good jeans to tuck into my boots.

Cara


----------



## gemruby41

babypie said:


> Fiery do you ever have an off day?! You look like a perfect 10 every time!


My sentiments exactly!!


----------



## morfoula

Good morning ladies!
I'm on my way to my little man's baptism... and yes i'm a little sexy for church... but hey... 






my beloved YAYA leather blazer
dress by Zara
and Ginerva Boots!! (I love the worn look!!!)


----------



## shaq91

morfoula u look amazing! gorgeous boots!


----------



## morfoula

and here's my lovely mom with her numero prive 85 ....
she gets so excited when we take CL pics!


----------



## noah8077

Lovr the picture of you and your mom!


----------



## rainyjewels

awww you both look great!!! i love that your mom loves CLs...i can NOT get my mom out of loafers for the life of me.


----------



## rdgldy

great pictures-you both look wonderful.


----------



## carlinha

again, i am beyond behind on this thread and could only go back a few pages

*stinas* - you look hot as usual in those boots

*fiery* - love your fashion sense!!!

*morfuola* - you are gorgeous!  and your mom looks so cute with her CLs!!


----------



## lilmissb

*fiery*, that's a great oufit! The Pucci tunic is just gorgeous.
*
mourfoula* - love the outfit. Have you gone darker with the hair recently? I just remember a pic of you with blonder hair. Both colours look fantastic on you though.


----------



## gemruby41

morfoula, you and your mom look great in your CL's!!


----------



## cjy

morfoula said:


> and here's my lovely mom with her numero prive 85 ....
> she gets so excited when we take CL pics!


 That jacket ( or sweater) is fab!


----------



## gemruby41

I'm wearing my Babels to church today.
Jacket-Express
Dress-JC Penny


----------



## rdgldy

nice look, gem!


----------



## cjy

Gem you always look so good! I really like the dress!


----------



## lhasa

*Gem*, I love how the jacket and boots totally balance the dress.  No one dressed like that at my church this morning!


----------



## lilmissb

looking good *gem!*


----------



## Stinas

Morfoula - Love it....im sooo glad your mom is wearing them!!!!
Gem - looking good as always!



cfellis522 said:


> Stinas,
> 
> The babels look great on you! What kind of jeans are you wearing? I am looking for good jeans to tuck into my boots.
> 
> Cara


 Thank you!!
They are Citizen of Hummanity ankle jeans...but im short(5'3) so they are perfect length for me. 
They are something like this....(I cant find exact link)


----------



## eggpudding

*stinas, gem and morfoula *you all lookin' hella sexy in the Babels! *morfoula*, where did you get your leather jacket? I love it! and your mom's CL pic too


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies for all your compliments!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Wow, so many hot CL boots here, ladies, you all look hot! :okay:

I recently wore my Electric Blue simples:






Dress: Akira Isogawa silk (with a touch of wool) pleat-front dress


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ What a perfect match! Love your dress!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *My Purse Addiction*! :shame:


----------



## rdgldy

very cute!


----------



## lilmissb

Love those simples *brigadeiro*!


----------



## lhasa

Tristan tunic, 7 Roxanne jeans, black VPs:


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit *lhasa*!


----------



## bagpunk

love the EB simples brigadeiro! where did you manage to get them if i may ask?


----------



## brigadeiro

bagpunk said:


> love the EB simples brigadeiro! where did you manage to get them if i may ask?


 
Thanks *bagpunk*! I bought them last year from net-a-porter 

Thanks too *lilmissb & rdgldy*! :shame:

*lhasa*, love the tunic!


----------



## Stinas

brigadeiro - Nice combo!
lhasa - love that top!  I have it in blue!


----------



## jh4200

Morfoula, you and your mom both look great!  I love that blazer on you!

Gem - I don't even know what to say to you anymore.  You're always perfect.

Brig - your photos are always great - I love your poses!  And those declics are so yummy!

lhasa - great outfit!  VPs always look fantatstic with jeans!


----------



## gemruby41

*brigadeiro*-pretty dress and looks great with the simples!!

*lhasa*-love the tunic and jeans!!


----------



## LavenderIce

fiery and gem--You two never go wrong!  Always lookin fab!

morfula--Aww, love that you and your mom wear CLs!  You are too sexy for church!

brig--You always look good.  I love your style!


----------



## morfoula

thanks for the compliments ladies!!! we had so much fun at the baptism!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wore this today to run errands
Cashmere turtleneck dress - J. Crew
Fishnets
Gryson Laura tote
CL Babel boots






Wore this outfit yesterday
J Crew Cashmere sweater & tee
J. Crew jeans
140 Yellow Suede Declic


----------



## ceseeber

Oh I love the outfit withthe yellow declics. Definately unique and sexy/preppy.


----------



## lilmissb

I love those yellow declics!


----------



## Stinas

Nice outfits DC!


----------



## gemruby41

ceseeber said:


> Oh I love the outfit withthe yellow declics. Definately unique and sexy/preppy.


I second that!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you ladies.  The streets of DC can be so friggin conservative.  But yesterday, I got a TON of compliments on my bright yellow babies.  Time to brighten up this place - LOL


----------



## b00mbaka

Looking good, DC-Cutie! You think DC is conservative??? Girl, where are you originally from because these teenagers kill my eyes with all the neon colors! LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

b00mbaka said:


> Looking good, DC-Cutie! You think DC is conservative??? Girl, where are you originally from because these teenagers kill my eyes with all the neon colors! LOL!



I'm not referring to the teens, because yes with all those neon colors I have to wear sunglasses at night.  I'm talking about us grown and sexy folk - they're pretty conservative, you have to admit.


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Those teens grow up to be even brighter adults! But you are right, the working world is more conservative


----------



## rdgldy

DC-both looks are great.  J Crew is one of my favorites for classics with a slight edge.


----------



## morfoula

older pic of my trip to San Diego...
I'm wearing a gorgeous Dolce Gabanna dress 
and my Tiger Numero Prives


----------



## gemruby41

Wow *morfoula*!! I'm sure you made heads turn that day.


----------



## morfoula

unfortunately... i wore it to a huge family wedding!! haha... but my family did compliment me and my thousand strands of pearls hehe


----------



## shaq91

morfoula u look amazing! gorgeous dress & shoes!


----------



## babypie

*morfoula *you look smokin! I love love love your hair in _any _pic 

*Dc-cutie* love both outfits but that second one - the yellow is such an unexpected surprised when scrolling down! Love it!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Morfoula*- you are on fire in that dress!!! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## morfoula

thanks everyone!
yes i definitely darkened my hair... i like changing it up


----------



## rdgldy

*morfoula*-you look great!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow i love your outfits dc! those yellow declics are TDF!!!!!!!  

and moroula you look great!


----------



## lilmissb

*morfoula* - you are one snappy dresser!


----------



## surlygirl

*dc-cutie* - great outfits!!! I have to repeat that the babels look amazing on you. They fit perfectly!

*morfoula* - you look amazing! that's the way to go to a wedding!


----------



## techie81

I've just spent the last half hour going through this thread...can't believe how behind I've gotten! Everyone here looks so stunning and you've helped inspire me to work on my winter wardrobe, thank you!!


----------



## Stinas

Morfoula - I love it!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thank you so much *gemruby41, stinas, lavenderice & jh4200*! 

*Jh4200*, I assume you're kidding about the poses  I cringe at them too, I just hate seeing my face in pictures (have always hated pictures, and with my recent 10kg gain, hate pics even more!)

*DC-Cutie *- _love_ your Declics!!


----------



## jh4200

DC-Cutie, both outfits are great - but I love how unexpected the yellow declics are!  Good job!

Morfoula - sexy!!!!  That is one hot outfit!

brig - I wasn't kidding about the poses - it's nice to see something different every once in a while!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you ladies for the lovely compliments.  I do believe the declics are my new favs   I'm on the hunt for the rest of the rainbow - magenta and blue!!  But I think I'll go down to a 120mm, because walking in 140 all day is not the bizness!!


----------



## morfoula

Stinas said:


> Morfoula - I love it!




thanks agapi... i remember u said u hadn't seen the outfit... so i decided to show everyone


----------



## ashakes

You ladies look gorgeous!!!

*DC-Cutie*-I always love the ensembles you put together!   I shop a lot at J.Crew too.  And, I love the pop of yellow!  

*Morfoula*-You look stunning in that D&G!  BEAUTIFUL!

*Brig*-your outfit looks great!  Love the EB!!!


----------



## cjy

morfoula said:


> older pic of my trip to San Diego...
> I'm wearing a gorgeous Dolce Gabanna dress
> and my Tiger Numero Prives


 Wow! tHAT DRESS IS A GREAT FIT! lOVE THE LONG PEARLS!!


----------



## cjy

brigadeiro said:


> Wow, so many hot CL boots here, ladies, you all look hot! :okay:
> 
> I recently wore my Electric Blue simples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Akira Isogawa silk (with a touch of wool) pleat-front dress


 How did I miss this post? The dress is amazing and the colors are dead on!


----------



## fmd914

Okay.  So I 've been gone for several days and can't catch up but I love the array of outfits.  Work, hanging out, hard play, weddings, high fashion!  Thanks all for posting!


----------



## afcgirl

Here are my new bronze glittart VPs with one of my work suits:


----------



## Katykit01

*AFCGIRL* love the outfit with your VP's! Stunning...


----------



## luxlover

My friend and I with our CL's. I'm wearing the knee high babel boots and shes wearing the buckle booties.


----------



## lilmissb

*afcgirl* - stunning! Love it
*
luxlover *- beautiful!


----------



## luxlover

Met Club in NYC

I have on the Lace Pigalles and my friend has on the  Open Toe Mary Janes.


----------



## luxlover

Notice how the red on our soles match the Subway Stations Columns...hahaha


----------



## lilmissb

Beautiful yet again *luxlover*! I wish my Iowa Zeppas would hury up and get here already!!!


----------



## luxlover

Oh you will LOVE the Iowa Zeppas when they arrive. They are honestly one of my favorite pairs cause they can match with anything and they are super comfy!


----------



## cjy

luxlover said:


> Notice how the red on our soles match the Subway Stations Columns...hahaha


Super picture!!!


----------



## cjy

afcgirl said:


> Here are my new bronze glittart VPs with one of my work suits:


 Chic!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks again *jh4200* :shame:

Thanks *ashakes & Cjy! *


----------



## jh4200

Great outfit, afcgirl!  Those VPs are so gorgeous!

Luxlover - love both pictures!  How lucky you are to have a friend (an in-person friend, that is) who loves CLs too!  You guys look fantastic!


----------



## afcgirl

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!  I am wearing my VPs today and they are so comfy!


----------



## luxlover

hahaha thanks for all the compliments guys.

JH4200- Yes, I am very lucky. I have a couple of friends who love CL in their everyday lives. LVpiggy is one of them of course. That girl is SUCH an enabler. She's always making me buy things....hahhaa.


----------



## lilmissb

luxlover said:


> Oh you will LOVE the Iowa Zeppas when they arrive. They are honestly one of my favorite pairs cause they can match with anything and they are super comfy!


 

Good to know, can't wait, wish they would get here like TODAY!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Before going to work.

Armani Wool Jacket
Calvin Klein Sheath Dress
Black 100 mm Simples


----------



## rdgldy

gorgeous outfits ladies!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Right back at you *gem*!  I love that dress paired with the jacket!! 
*
    morfoula* - Both you and your mom look fabulous in your CL's!  Ahh, and that D&G dress was made for your body!! 

Aww, thanks *Lav*! *

lhasa - That tunic with the skinny jeans is a fabulous look!!

  brigadeiro *- Perfect match on the simples and that dress... you look fabulous!  
*
DC-Cutie* - I was checking out that same sweater dress a few weeks ago... it looks so great on you, and the Babels are gorgeous with it!!   I love how the yellow declics add a pop of color to your neutral outift... great look (and awesome accessorizing)! 

* afcgirl *- Those brown glittart VPs look amazing with your suit! 

* luxlover *- What fabulous pics!  Both you and your friend look gorgeous! 
*
lolitablue* - Very chic!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay, so this isn't a typical outfit haha, but I was so cold today (it was 30 degrees, ahh! ) that I didn't remove my coat once (even inside!)... basically, it was my outfit!   I got so many compliments on my CLs (had to run the to the mall after class), and I know no one (except for the Mac SA haha, she was so cute and practically drooled!) knew what they were, so I was !







Bordeaux Burberry coat (my awesome sale find last year!), black ruffle tiered turtleneck from Target underneath, J Brand grey skinnies and my Red glittart decolletes!


----------



## hlp_28

*Fieryfieryfeiry*, your outfit is perfect everytime !!! The red glittart makes me 
Goes so well with your jacket !!!


----------



## gemruby41

*lolitablue*-so chic and professional looking!

*fiery*-what can I say, you always amaze me with your fashion sense!!!:urock:


----------



## surlygirl

Great pics, *luxlover*!!!

*lolita* - Very chic work look!

*fiery* - Love the purple coat! I can see why you didn't take it off!


----------



## afcgirl

fiery, you look great!  I love your coat and those decolletes are tdf!

Lolita, love your simples too!  They are truly the perfect pump, comfy and sexy!


----------



## shaq91

fiery u look amazing!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

fiery i love your outfit!! .... per usual.


----------



## jh4200

lolita, very well put together and classy!  I like it!

Fiery, amazing as always - the color of that coat is making me


----------



## lhasa

*fiery*, that coat is awesome.  It's not easy to make outerwear look like you planned it to be part of your outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

*lolitablue - *very nice! Great outfit!

*fiery!* You look *FABTASTIC!!!* I gave up a pair of red glitterarts for a friend who's HG it was. I couldn't take it from her but now I want one too!!!


----------



## Katykit01

*fiery* I Love your coat...matches great with your Decollettes 

I cant wait to rush home tonight...my Burgandy Glittart's Decolletes from last week's Bluefly sale arrived today


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OMG!! I just had to go back too many pages to remember. I love eveyones outfits. Shout out to my yellow declic twin - FABULOUS!


----------



## cjy

lolitablue said:


> Before going to work.
> 
> Armani Wool Jacket
> Calvin Klein Sheath Dress
> Black 100 mm Simples


 Oh I love the whole look. I gotta get a pair of tights!


----------



## Stinas

Everyone looks sooo great!!!
I need to post some pics soon!  I keep forgetting to take the pics!

Fiery - I seriously need that coat!!  I missed out on a nice Burberry coat last year & every single time I see one I kick myself in the ass for not getting it!  Its a great color on you!


----------



## sara999

fiery i am in LOVE with your coat!


----------



## lilmissb

Katykit01 said:


> *fiery* I Love your coat...matches great with your Decollettes
> 
> I cant wait to rush home tonight...my Burgandy Glittart's Decolletes from last week's Bluefly sale arrived today




Modelling pics please???


----------



## Couturegrl

shoeaddictklw said:


> Lav you look fantastic!!!! I wish I could wear CL boots
> DC- Love your pictures! Looks like you were having fun!



You totally win for cutest dog and most adorable avatar of the year!! Adorable!!


----------



## noah8077

Again with the bad camera pictures.  It is hard to see.

GAP Top & Jeans
C'est Moi


----------



## lvpiggy

bebe | red satin tank
575 | bootcut jeans
s.w.o.r.d. | black lucca bomber jacket
cartier | le baiser du dragone necklace
kwiat | solaris bangle
*christian louboutin | ariella talon boot white/grey snakeskin*


----------



## Chins4

Lookin' good LV Piggy


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lvpiggy and noah lookin good!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lovely lvpiggy and noah - simply lovely!! CL girls are so fashionable!


----------



## cfellis522

LV,  You look great!  Love the flash of red!  It adds color and stands out.


----------



## dknigh21

lvpiggy - I love your jacket. It adds such a great edge to your outfit.


----------



## meluvs2shop

hello ladies! it's been awhile since i posted an outfit in here. i guess i am feeling like the economy...down. i'm not happy when its pitch dark by 5p. 

this is what i wore to my 15 year HS reunion. 15! 

this outfit was inspired by kim kardashian. the skirt is from h&m but i had to hem it b/c it was too long. the lace top i purchased at off 5th in the lingerie section and was bright pink! lol
my mom dyed it for me & it was suppose to be black but it turned out to look better than imaginable. it's a deep purple. my mom didn't think i was going to like it, but i loved it! 

i obviously don't have kim's body , well, i am puerto rican so i do have a nice bootay! 

my patent ron rons:


----------



## sara999

green yoyo zeppas...can't really see them clearly!


----------



## cjy

Looking good girls!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

you look great, *sara!* va va vooom


----------



## LaDonna

*meluvs* you look HOT!  

*sara* cute skirt and love the bangs!


----------



## lilmissb

*noah* - totally cute outfit and the c'est mois
*lv* - as usual you look stunning
*meluvs2shop* - that outfit rocks! Who says you don't look like Kim?
*sara *- love the outfit. Love the Yoyo Zeppas.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

first outfit pic! sorry they arn't that great :shame:

my new cest mois!


----------



## morfoula

me on my way to my bestie's birthday party
yaya alfalo jacket
tank and skirt from arden b
calvin klein stockings
and MY MAGENTA BABIES


----------



## lhasa

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> first outfit pic! sorry they arn't that great :shame:
> 
> my new cest mois!


 I love your tights!! Where are they from?  The boots look great with them.


----------



## lilmissb

*naked* - You look fabulous! Love the booties
*
morfoula* - again wioth the tunning outfits! Love the magenta delics. Still. Hope you have a great night.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lhasa said:


> I love your tights!! Where are they from? The boots look great with them.


 
target


----------



## noah8077

naked, I love the leggings too!

I need to step up my outfits to compete with you lovely ladies.  I feel like a frump compared to all the hotness!


----------



## morfoula

Thanks everyone


----------



## lilmissb

This is the outfit I wore to the races yesterday. Pardon the very dirty mirror. Maybe I should have shot the pic without the flash. Must clean...

Sheike dress & flower fascinator
Silver hand made cuff from Mexico
Bvlgari ring (you can't really see it but it's on the right hand)
Necklace was a gift from my bf
_*Christian Louboutin Iowa Zeppa*_ - my first pair that fit!


----------



## morfoula

you look beautiful!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *morfoula!* I really love the colour of my dress as it's so spring like. I need to get more CL's so I can post more outfit pics.


----------



## cjy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> first outfit pic! sorry they arn't that great :shame:
> 
> my new cest mois!


 Your haircut is killer!


----------



## hlp_28

lilmissb - LOVE THE DRESS !!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^thanks *hlp*!


----------



## javaboo

*nakedmosher2of3*: I love your style!


----------



## surlygirl

*morfoula *- very cool look! nice pop of color!
*nakedmosher* - love your leggings! cute outfit!
*lilmissb* - such a pretty dress! your necklace looks great with it!


----------



## LaDonna

*nakedmosher* love it! i'm going to check my target out and see if they carry those.

*morfoula* great outfit!  like how you paired the magenta declic's with it!

*lilmiss* you look awesome!  love the color of your dress!


----------



## LavenderIce

I had to go several pages back to admire everyone's outfits, my apologies if I missed anybody.

DC-cutie:  I love your J. Crew sweater and turtle neck dress.  They both looks so cozy and your Babels and yellow Declics look fabulous with your outfits!

morfoula:  You are sizzling in your DG dress and tiger NPs as well as your Arden B. tank and skirt with Yaya jacket and magenta Declics!  I admire that you embrace your curves and dress to show them off!  You are also fearless when it comes to a shorter hemline.  You go with your sexy self!  

afcgirl:  You cannot go wrong with a pair of VPs!  

lux:  Each and every one of your pictures exudes such elegance!  You look so classy.

lolita:  Love the Simples!

fiery:  That Burbury coat goes so perfectly with your red glittart Decollettes!  You always look well put together.

noah:  You're making me want those teal c'est mois!

lvpiggy:  Stunning as usual!  I love the way your leather jacket gives the ultra feminine and sexy red Bebe top a hard edge.

meluvs:  You look better than Kim K.!  I love that you have such a unique top.

sara:  Congrats on the new job, glad you're enjoying it and your outfit is topnotch!  Love the pencil skirt and green suede Yoyozeppas.

naked:  You've got great style!  I saw those tights at Target, but I think they're too long for my ultra short legs.

lilmissb:  Your entire outfit, from the dress to the jewelry to the shoes, is beautiful!  Thanks for sharing with us.  Good luck on building your CL collection, can't wait to see more outfits.


----------



## _Danielle_

Hello everyone
 Ok, I'm a little behind 

*fiery* love the decolletes and the color of the Burberry coat
*noah *yes can't see but i think you look hot in that outfit 
*Ivpiggy* like the bootcut jeans
*meluve *perfect outfit for the ron ron's
*sara(h*)  that's a gorgeous outfit for the office
*naked* you have style , awesome outfit with the bootis and the tights,cool haircut 
*Mourfoula* zzzzzhhhh  HOT !
*lilmissb*  like the color of the dress great contrast to the shoes


​


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Lav & Danielle!


----------



## rilokiley

everyone looks great!!

*lilmissb*, did you do your own hair?  It looks pretty!  My hair never cooperates


----------



## lilmissb

*rilo* - I got one of my besties to do it. I put a lot of styling clay into it, put it in rollers and then sprayed most of a can of hairspray onto it!!! It stayed in pretty well so I was chuffed.


----------



## shaq91

morfoula u look gorgeous!


----------



## Stinas

Everyone looks soo great!!!
What a bunch of hotties we are!


----------



## meluvs2shop

*TY* ladonna, lavender, danielle, littlemissb!

*ihasa:* love your hairstyle!

*morfula:* those declics are hot hot hot...i love 'em!

*littlemissb:* wow. love the color and style of that dress. it look gorgeous against your hair color. love all the bling, too.


we do have a great group of ladies here with impeccable taste.


----------



## babypie

Everyone looks great! I love that we have so many different styles and looks in this forum


----------



## morfoula

yea we're pretty much the hottest sub-forum out there


----------



## DC-Cutie

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> first outfit pic! sorry they arn't that great :shame:
> 
> my new cest mois!



Get it, Get it Gurrrlllll....
Your haircut is super cute, you wear it well and gimme those leggins!  Very simple chic outfit.


----------



## taydev

naked, sweetie your hair is off tha damn chain!!!


----------



## thoang0705

Looking great nakedm, lilmissb, sara and the others.  Too many and I can't remember all the names!


----------



## lilmissb

Aww thanks *meluvs2shop* & *thoang!!!* 

I agree, we are the best looking subforum! Hehehehehe!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

thanks everyone!! 


agreed this is the HOTTEST SUB FORUM!!


----------



## lilmissb

hey naked, where did you get your scissor girls? I can't seem to find ANY!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> hey naked, where did you get your scissor girls? I can't seem to find ANY!


 
i had them locate some for me at saks last wednesday. they ended up coming from the michigan ave store.


----------



## lilmissb

I'm so frustrated I'm thinking the grey hairs are NOT worth it. Please supply modelling pics! I really do want them though. Who did you use at Saks? Peter has not responded to one of my emails.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ katie gave me her SA name for saks in houston ... modeling pics are posted in the deep breath after sales thread


----------



## legaldiva

One of about ten outfits I have backlogged to post:

- Cream top (can't remember name);
- dVb bootcut trouser jeans;
- Butterscotch decollete zeppas.


----------



## legaldiva

30th Birthday ...

- Black H&M sweater;
- Same dVb jeans;
- Red & gold necklace;
- Black w/ GHW JPG Kelly pochette;
- Black patent Bruges.


----------



## sara999

gorgeous jen! i am loving the caramel hair on you, i hadn't seen a photo!


----------



## legaldiva

Work ... toeing the "no blazer" line.

- BR button down;
- H&M grey argyle sweater;
- Ann Taylor pencil skirt;
- Black patent decolletes.


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks, Sara!  I think I'm going darker next time ... LOL

Here is:

- Brown striped turtleneck sweater;
- True Religion Billy jeans; tucked into
- Brown suede Garibaldi Zeppa knee high boots; with
- H Jige clutch.


----------



## lilmissb

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ katie gave me her SA name for saks in houston ... modeling pics are posted in the deep breath after sales thread




Thanks naked - Peter finally got back to me! Yeah found some.


----------



## lilmissb

*legaldiva* - fantastic outfit combos!


----------



## Katykit01

*Legaldiva* I am loving all your outfits!!! They are all pretty much exactly how I would wear my CLs...


----------



## legaldiva

Last Friday (this is becoming my every-other-Friday-not-in-court work outfit):

- Zara turtleneck sweater dress;
- Jade green & black bracelet from the Horn of Africa;
- black tights; and
- Black kid Bourge boots.


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks *lilmissb* & *katykit*!!!

I'm trying to work more belts & accessories into my outfits.  I'm a lazy "accessoriz-or."


----------



## Katykit01

*Legaldiva*Trust me, I know exactly what you mean by accessorizing with  my outfits... I like things subtle hence why I love your "every other friday not in court" outfit..the green bracelet is subtle yet stands out and helps make the outfit next to your CLs...

Gorgeous outfits!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Legal*- you look amazing as always!


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks, *my purse*!  I'm just trying to keep up with Fiery & Gemruby!!!


----------



## Stinas

Legal - you look great in all your pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Here is me on sat....first time wearing my Babel boots out, other than quick dinner a week ago.  
The inner sequin shirt is from Arden B., the black outside top is from who knows where lol....jeans are Citizens Of Hummanity...love them...would wear them daily if I could. lol


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Stinas those boots are HOT!!! Love your outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

Beautiful Stinas!!!


----------



## sara999

Stinks you look great!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!  Tops are old....I was soo mad because I couldnt find anything to wear(as usual) and im sick of all my clothes.  A closet full of things with tags, but nothing to wear lol


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ That sounds exactly like me!


----------



## gemruby41

*legal*-whether you're dressed for work or just casual, you always look great!!

*Stinas*-you know you look hot! Just admit it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*legal:* i like your 'corporate' and 'casual' ensembles. and that zara dress is awesome! is it as comfy as it looks?


*stinas:* i can see why you love those citizens so much. they look fantastic on you!


----------



## legaldiva

^ Yes, which is why I wear it every other week.  LOL

*Stinas*--you look BOMBSHELL!!!  Those are the babel boots, right?  Are they like the simple pumps in the toe box?


----------



## rdgldy

*Lega*l, I love how you put your looks together.

*Stinas*, you look amazing!


----------



## Miss_Q

*legaldiva*: love the outfits! 

*stinas*: H O T! I love sequins.


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks *rdgldy* & *Miss Q*!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you all for your sweet comments!!!!


legaldiva said:


> *Stinas*--you look BOMBSHELL!!! Those are the babel boots, right? Are they like the simple pumps in the toe box?


Yes, they are Babels.  They are not like the simple in the toe box...they are a little rounder than the Decollete, but have that Decollete slight point.


----------



## legaldiva

^ Regardless, they are *GORGEOUS*!!!!


----------



## Stinas

^^Thank you!! I love them!!!


----------



## legaldiva

I know!  There's something about a knee-high boot made from one piece of leather with a back zipper that really makes me feel warm, fuzzy & fashionable all over.


----------



## babypie

*Legal *love all your outfits!! Classy, sexy and your hair looks beautiful!  Love your 30 and Fabulous look 

Looking sassy *Kristina*!


----------



## cjy

Legal you look fab and I swear you are the cutest thing!!! I love your hair pulled back, chic!


----------



## luxlover

LavenderIce, thank you for the wonderful compliment. =)


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## luxlover

as always you look gorgeous =)



lvpiggy said:


> bebe | red satin tank
> 575 | bootcut jeans
> s.w.o.r.d. | black lucca bomber jacket
> cartier | le baiser du dragone necklace
> kwiat | solaris bangle
> *christian louboutin | ariella talon boot white/grey snakeskin*


----------



## cjy

Stinas you look fab and as always you have the biggest smile on your face!!!!


----------



## Stinas

^^^Thank you!!!  
BTW - How is your foot doing??


----------



## cjy

I went for a check up today. They gave me some inserts to wear in my sneakers. Yes, still in them. Still healing, and what a process. The girls there said I should not even think about wearing shoes with any heel until after the new year!!! WTF?
I go back in two weeks so hopefully then I will be released and not under a Doctors care anymore.


----------



## buzzytoes

*Stinas and Legal* you both look great!! I wish I could come live in your closets!


----------



## Stinas

CJY - That sucks.  It unbelieveable how long some things take to heal.  Crazy.  At least its almost over.  Then maybe your hubby will get you a pair of "Recovery CL's" lol
Thank you Buzzy!


----------



## Noegirl05

Here I am at NM tysons corner this past weekend.

Trouser Jeans Gap i think
Grey J. Crew Sweater
MBMJ bell sleeve coat
Pink horasling
Beige caviar jumbo


----------



## lilmissb

Noegirl, very cute! Love the pink.


----------



## msJenna




----------



## msJenna




----------



## lilmissb

msJenna - you're one stylish chickie!


----------



## msJenna

Thanks lilmissb
I love the shoes in your avatar.
They look strangely familiar!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love your outfits msjenna!


----------



## shaq91

msjenna u look gorgeous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lovely look NoeGirl


----------



## LavenderIce

legal--Thanks for sharing your backlogged outfit pics!  Gorgeous in every single one.

stinas--Love the sparkly top!  Such a hot outfit!   From each piece, I can't tell what sets it off more, everything looks good.

noe--The pink horaslings look good with your outfit.

msjenna--You look fab!


----------



## lilmissb

msJenna said:


> Thanks lilmissb
> I love the shoes in your avatar.
> They look strangely familiar!




hehehehehehe....i wonder why???!!!


----------



## cjy

Noegirl05 said:


> Here I am at NM tysons corner this past weekend.
> 
> Trouser Jeans Gap i think
> Grey J. Crew Sweater
> MBMJ bell sleeve coat
> Pink horasling
> Beige caviar jumbo


 LOOKIE!!! A picture of Noe scoring one of her great deals looking super fab!!!


----------



## babypie

Noegirl05 said:


> Here I am at NM tysons corner this past weekend.
> 
> Trouser Jeans Gap i think
> Grey J. Crew Sweater
> MBMJ bell sleeve coat
> Pink horasling
> Beige caviar jumbo


 
So that's what you look like on a ban!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you so much *hlp_28*,* gem* (your posts are always an inspiration to me!! ), *surlygirl *(haha, it's pretty plus I was cold... so no wonder! ), *afcgirl*, *shaq91*, *nm2of3* (aww, that's so sweet of you to say!),* jh4200* (the color reminds me of my wine patent Rolandos which need to make an appearance haha!),* lhasa *(I did haha... because I knew I would be cold where I was going!), *lilmissb* (aww, you're such a good friend... I'm sure a pair will come your way soon! ) and *Katykit01*!!

*   noah* - That top is so cute with your C'est Moi booties!!

*   lv* - Damn girl, you are total hotness!!  I love everything!!

*  meluvs *- 15 year reunion, ahh!  I'm sure you were the hottest woman there... that skirt looks fab on you!  I skipped my ten year reunion this year haha, but oh well!

*  sara *- Great outfit to show off your gorgeous yoyo zeppas!!

*  nm2of3 *- I almost didn't notice the C'est Moi booties haha, because you're so pretty... but I LOVE them (I wore mine out for the first time today!!), and your outfit is fab!

* mourfoula *- You look so pretty... I love the outfit!

* lilmissb *- You look absolutely gorgeous!!   That coral/pink color is one of my very favorite colors, and the dress is just beautiful on you!!!  The accessories compliment it perfectly and your CL's are smokin hot too!

Aww, thank you so much *Lav *and *_Danielle_*!
*
legal *- I love every one of your outfits!!!   You are so pretty too... are lawyers allowed to be so hot? 

*Stinas* - Ohhh, I love that sequin top with the black top!  Haha, I know exactly what you mean... I bought two pairs of those same jeans because I wear them so often! 

*Noegirl05 *- Your CLs add a great pop of color to your outfit, and I love the Chanel!! 

*msJenna *- You look fab in both pics!!  Love the CL's and Chanel... and the AM scarf looks great on you!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *fiery!!!*  I'm impressed you named everyone! Great memory or note taking skills....hehehehehe

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## cfellis522

I love everyone's outfits!  Its been a bit since I have been on this thread.  

Legal, you always look great!
Stinas, Love the top.  What is the style of your CoH jeans?  They look great on you!

Cara


----------



## lvpiggy

it's official!  armadillos & herve leger dresses = soul mates! hehehe 

wouldn't you agree?  recall i wore the anthracite leather armadillos earlier with the ash ombre off the shoulder, and look how cute the red satin armadillos are with this dress!


----------



## lvpiggy

morfoula said:


> yea we're pretty much the hottest sub-forum out there


 

i agree!!!   all around!!

ps - love your avatar!


----------



## lvpiggy

luxlover said:


> as always you look gorgeous =)


 

haha i was hoping you'd see this!  remember when we were @ NM and we kept surreptitiously waiting for that one girl to unroll the legs of her jeans, so we could see how the boots looked w/them?


----------



## lvpiggy

legaldiva said:


> 30th Birthday ...
> 
> - Black H&M sweater;
> - Same dVb jeans;
> - Red & gold necklace;
> - Black w/ GHW JPG Kelly pochette;
> - Black patent Bruges.


 
it's official!  you always always always look hot!  love your outifts!! :okay:


----------



## gemruby41

LV, you always look FAB!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

msJenna said:


>


 

lovely!!  and i see your adorable doggie has excellent taste in shoes as well


----------



## lvpiggy

legaldiva said:


> I know! There's something about a knee-high boot made from one piece of leather with a back zipper that really makes me feel warm, fuzzy & fashionable all over.


 
i love this quote!  would you mind if i included it in my "favorite quotes" on fb?


----------



## lvpiggy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> first outfit pic! sorry they arn't that great :shame:
> 
> my new cest mois!


 
your hair is TOTALLY TDF!! omg i love it!!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

*Fieryfashionist, _Danielle_, nakedmosher2of3. Jimmyshoogirl, cfellis522, dknigh21* - thanks for the compliments!  

ps - *dknigh21*, if you like the jacket, it's from S.W.O.R.D., i guess that's my 4th obsession, as i have 5 of their leather jackets . . . . hehehe


----------



## cjy

LV I swear you are a MODEL! You are always perfect!


----------



## cjy

Rons I think if I get the set I will go for black. How can you go wrong there??? I still like the longer cardigan you showed in the dark heather. That way you can get the other in black. You can wear the long cardigan with grey, black, jeans, anything. It would be a little change but still as wearable as the black...KWIM?


----------



## YaYa3

oh, my.  i was going to post a picture of an outfit, but when i went to get dressed, my granddaughter (age 3-1/2) was walking around in my new pair of simples, and it scared me so badly that i put them WAY up in the closet, and wore something else!  happy thanksgiving everyone!  (cjy, when i've been registered longer i can respond.)


----------



## thoang0705

*piggy* you look great!


----------



## thoang0705

Here's me for Thanksgiving.
Geez... did the turkey go straight to my rear?


----------



## lilmissb

thoang you look great. Obviously you didn't eat much turkey!!!


----------



## Noegirl05

Thanks... ladies... I wish I had a more clear pic however, I am gonna try to remember to take more pics when I am out!




babypie said:


> So that's what you look like on a ban!


 


LOL I love you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Went out to our favorite restaurant yesterday... so here's me pre-tons of pasta!   I wore my C'est Moi booties out for the first time (LOVE them!!)... the owner knows us well, and he was like hot damn, put your foot on my lap so I can get a better look at those...haha! 






DVF black/purple dress, opaque black tights, black leather C'est Moi booties , Chanel metallic black 226 reissue + timeless pearl necklace.


----------



## babypie

Noegirl05 said:


> Thanks... ladies... I wish I had a more clear pic however, I am gonna try to remember to take more pics when I am out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I love you!


 
LOL


----------



## babypie

Gorgeous Fiery!


----------



## lilmissb

*fiery*, you never miss a step, you are always on top of your game!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, thanks* lilmissb* - I just went backwards and copied and pasted!   Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!!   We're all vegetarians haha, but I still ate a ton of Indian food (an unconventional Thanksgiving )... and lots of stuff I baked!   Aww, thank you!! 

* lv* - A perfect 10!!  You look amazing in that HL dress!! 

*thoang *- Turkey obviously didn't go to your a$$ haha... you look fab! 

Aww, thanks *babypie*!


----------



## thoang0705

Thanks lilmissb & fiery.
You look fierce fiery!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

*Fiery*, your outfits are always so perfectly put together! I love your C'est Mois!


----------



## shaq91

xsouzie said:


> Hey all. My first post here...rockin my activas for the first time.



bumping a very old post, but i just had to say u look amazing! i luv the shoes and ur gorgeous! ur husband is a lucky guy!


----------



## hlp_28

*fiery* - The Chanel & Louboutin gal !!!!!

Love the Chanel pearl!!!! If I have to dressed up like that , I will be late to work everyday!!!! *GORGEOUS* !!!!


----------



## cjy

cjy said:


> Rons I think if I get the set I will go for black. How can you go wrong there??? I still like the longer cardigan you showed in the dark heather. That way you can get the other in black. You can wear the long cardigan with grey, black, jeans, anything. It would be a little change but still as wearable as the black...KWIM?


 SORRY!! This post was a boo boo. I was in the CL chat thread responding to Rons and Lordy knows how it got here!!


----------



## LaDonna

*msJenna* great outfits!

*thoang *love those jeans!

*fiery *i want all your clothes!  you seriously have great style!


----------



## gemruby41

*thoang*-nice jeans!! 

*fiery*-again you look fantastic!!


----------



## rdgldy

fiery, I love the whole look!


----------



## Leescah

fieryfashionist said:


> Went out to our favorite restaurant yesterday... so here's me pre-tons of pasta!  I wore my C'est Moi booties out for the first time (LOVE them!!)... the owner knows us well, and he was like hot damn, put your foot on my lap so I can get a better look at those...haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF black/purple dress, opaque black tights, black leather C'est Moi booties , Chanel metallic black 226 reissue + timeless pearl necklace.


 
Fiery I really love your style - can I come and play in your wardrobe hehe  I was never really a fan of the C'est Moi's but recently I have been starting to change my mind - are they comfortable? I heard somewhere that the pitch of the shoe makes them feel higher than they actually are - is that true?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

fiery!!!  you look amazing!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you so much *thoang*, *MPA* (me too haha! ), *hlp_28*, *LaDonna* (aww, you're so sweet! ), *gem*, *rdgldy* and *nm2of3*!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Leescah *- Aww, thank you!!   Sure, come over anytime haha ... I have no one around me who loves shopping/putting outfits together!   You know, I was actually a bit scared that they'd be really uncomfortable after what I'd read... but if you can believe it, they are so comfortable!!!   I almost want another pair, but that would be silly (I'm telling myself that haha).  When I'm wearing them, I don't feel like they're high heels at all... it's the opposite for me!  Not sure if it's because I have an extremely high arch, or what, but I wore them for hours with no problems whatsoever!!   The toebox is really accommodating too... especially for a wider foot (like mine)!  You should get them!!


----------



## babypie

cjy said:


> SORRY!! This post was a boo boo. I was in the CL chat thread responding to Rons and Lordy knows how it got here!!


 
LOL


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi Ladies !
which is the better outfit for a dinner on Saturday 
D&G Dress with Alti or VP's

left middle or right ?


----------



## lilgooseberry

left or middle but maybe with sheer tights?

what do you think?


----------



## noah8077

I like the middle but I agree sheer pantyhose.


----------



## lilgooseberry

glad i could help =)


----------



## _Danielle_

lilgooseberry said:


> left or middle but maybe with sheer tights?
> 
> what do you think?




2 votes for sheer tights is a lot  thanks 
i'll think i wear the middle outfit


----------



## gemruby41

I really love the middle because of the red belt. Like the other ladies said sheer pantyhose.


----------



## cjy

I like the middle as well. I also must say more sheer hose would be the best.


----------



## _Danielle_

gemruby41 said:


> I really love the middle because of the red belt. Like the other ladies said sheer pantyhose.



Thank you *noah;lilgooseberry;gem;cjy* for the free style advice ​


----------



## stylelaw

I vote the middle because I love the belt!!!


----------



## hlp_28

I vote the middle one too ~


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll be the odd girl out - I prefer the VP's.  Because black shoes are an expected choice.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i vote middle too danielle


----------



## shaq91

i vote 4 the middle one also!


----------



## lilmissb

Hi Danielle, I know I'm late to the party but I really like the nude pair. Maybe cos you're not wearing stockings with them. Not sure about the all black.


----------



## LaDonna

i like the nude as well *_Danielle_*


----------



## thoang0705

Thanks LaDonna & gemruby.  One of my favorite pairs


----------



## Zophie

_Danielle_ said:


> Hi Ladies !
> which is the better outfit for a dinner on Saturday
> D&G Dress with Alti or VP's
> 
> left middle or right ?


 
I prefer the left.


----------



## Zophie

legaldiva said:


> Thanks *lilmissb* & *katykit*!!!
> 
> I'm trying to work more belts & accessories into my outfits. I'm a lazy "accessoriz-or."


 

I am too.  I never accessorize.  I never even wear jewelry anymore.

You look great in all your outfits.  I love the argyle sweater, good alternative to a suit.


----------



## Zophie

lvpiggy said:


> bebe | red satin tank
> 575 | bootcut jeans
> s.w.o.r.d. | black lucca bomber jacket
> cartier | le baiser du dragone necklace
> kwiat | solaris bangle
> *christian louboutin | ariella talon boot white/grey snakeskin*


 
ooh, love the bebe top!  Is it recent?  Of course you look great in everything else too, especially the Herve Leger.  I'm trying my best to catch up on this thread.


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi Ladies
*stylelaw;hlp_28;naked;shaq;lilmissb;LaDonna;Zophie*
Thank you for your opinions


----------



## lilgooseberry

_Danielle_ said:


> Hi Ladies !
> which is the better outfit for a dinner on Saturday
> D&G Dress with Alti or VP's
> 
> left middle or right ?



which outfit did you decide on at the end?

Hope you have/had great evening!!


----------



## _Danielle_

lilgooseberry said:


> which outfit did you decide on at the end?
> 
> Hope you have/had great evening!!



I'm just back from dinner 
I chose the middle outfit with sheer hose 
it was great 
Thank's everyone


----------



## YaYa3

^bet you got LOTS of compliments!


----------



## Jönathan

_Danielle_ said:


> I'm just back from dinner
> I chose the middle outfit with sheer hose
> it was great
> Thank's everyone



Danielle,

All three outfits were great...such a hard choice!! I am really loving those nude VP's though...perhaps next time??


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm having a hard time with this one.  Because I've not worn the Declics with a skirt, I wonder if the yellow is too striking.  I plan on wearing with this skirt..  Thoughts, please


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i like the yellow ... what top are you wearing though?


----------



## rdgldy

I love them with the skirt.  What color top do you plan to wear?


----------



## babypie

I like it, I think it would look good with a pale top


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh, sorry.  I'll be wearing a black french cuff button up from Thomas Pink


----------



## DC-Cutie

babypie said:


> I like it, I think it would look good with a pale top



hmmm, now that's a thought.  A pale yellow?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## noah8077

I love it DC,  I was thinking a black top would go good with that also!


----------



## rdgldy

I think it will look gorgeous together-post pictures of the whole look!


----------



## DC-Cutie

rdgldy said:


> I think it will look gorgeous together-post pictures of the whole look!



I will do.  I'm wearing it on Tuesday for a mtg.


----------



## lilmissb

DC - really cute and striking. Def would go black top. Or a single coloured top anyway. Look forward to the outfit post!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm having a hard time with this one.  Because I've not worn the Declics with a skirt, I wonder if the yellow is too striking.  I plan on wearing with this skirt..  Thoughts, please



DC-Cutie- May I ask where you got that skirt from? I love it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> DC-Cutie- May I ask where you got that skirt from? I love it.



It's from J. Crew


----------



## lulabee

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm having a hard time with this one. Because I've not worn the Declics with a skirt, I wonder if the yellow is too striking. I plan on wearing with this skirt.. Thoughts, please


 What a gorgeous skirt. The yellow Decs look perfect!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CL Pewter Scissor Girls
Limited Top
SFAM Dark Dakota Flynts 
(not sure if i'm actually going to wear the shoes outside ... since it's a blizzard today)


----------



## LavenderIce

naked--You look fab!  Your modeling shots can qualify as action shots.  lol

dc--That skirt and yellow Declics are TDF!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Cute outfit, *nakedmosher*!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for your inputs ladies...  

Naked - once again you look great.  And yeah, I wouldn't wear those in a blizzard - LOL


----------



## samhainophobia

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm having a hard time with this one. Because I've not worn the Declics with a skirt, I wonder if the yellow is too striking. I plan on wearing with this skirt.. Thoughts, please


 
That looks terrific!  Great look.  Love it .


----------



## gemruby41

That is a very pretty skirt *DC-Cutie*, and the Declics are perfect for it!!

*nakedmosher*-love your shots! Great outfit!!


----------



## shaq91

DC-Cutie u look gorgeous! those shoes look amazing with ur skirt!
Nakedmosher the shots r great i luv the jeans and the shoes look amazing!


----------



## cjy

Sam I love the colors together!


----------



## lilmissb

*^^naked *- you are so stylish! Love the outfit and I  you scissor girls! Never got mine unfortunately so I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled for NM and Barneys sales in Spring.


----------



## rdgldy

naked, you look great and I love your hair-the cut and color are awesome!


----------



## Stinas

Me last night at an anual dance....
Nicole Miller dress & Decollete Pailletes in aqua...clutch is a no brand but I thought it looked cute with my dress....later I noticed it ruined the dress by making pulls all over it.

Im w/ my bf who is in a Zenga(sp?) suit, Stephano Ricci tie & Gucci shoes....





Here is my friend, me in the middle & My little cousin ...


----------



## cjy

Stinas you look amazing!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

stinas you look great!


----------



## noah8077

stinas, beautiful!


----------



## sakura

*stinas*, stunning outfit!  I love those shoes!


----------



## LaDonna

*DC-Cutie* cute skirt!

*nm2of3* love your outfit!

*Stinas* you look great!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Simply stunning Stinas!


----------



## fmd914

I am way too far behind to comment on everyone individually but thanks so much for all of the eye candy.  

DC -love the skirt and declics together - way too cute!

Naked - your hair is to die for!!!!!!!!  Love that cut on you!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you everyone!!!!  I was sooo excited to wear those shoes!!!


----------



## shaq91

stinas u look amazing, and so does ur friend & cousin!


----------



## thoang0705

*DC*, I love that skirt
*mosher*, cute top.  I love your hair!
and *Stinas*!  I wish that I hadn't hesitated on those copper pailletes!  You look great!


----------



## lilmissb

^^thoang I didn't get those cooper pailletes either so must have been someone else. I just assumed it was you!


----------



## thoang0705

Yeah I debated at work and decided that I was going to get them when I came home and they were gone!  :cry:  Last time I'm going to hesitate.


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi Ladies
*DC-Cutie* -  the color of the declics perfect with the skirt
*Naked* -  amazing action pix 
*Stinas* - Awesome outfit ! hot !!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=23615


----------



## gemruby41

Looking great Stinas!!!


----------



## rdgldy

not exactly outfits, but some CL and bag combinations:

in no special order-red simples with a no-name metal purse, magenta sixties with Marc Jacobs bag,  gold & black brocade with Michael Kors bag,  black leather scissor girls with Michael Kors bag


----------



## lilmissb

^^Nice! I actually LOVE your no brand metal purse, they print on it's great!


----------



## gemruby41

lilmissb said:


> ^^Nice! I actually LOVE your no brand metal purse, they print on it's great!


Ditto!!


----------



## lvpiggy

wow i love your style!  you always look so chic 




nakedmosher2of3 said:


> CL Pewter Scissor Girls
> Limited Top
> SFAM Dark Dakota Flynts
> (not sure if i'm actually going to wear the shoes outside ... since it's a blizzard today)


----------



## lvpiggy

i know i know, yet another HL-CL outfit!  ahahah i think that's practically all i post anymore 

nude patent VPs with burgundy tip:


----------



## lvpiggy

^^i think that's gonna be my this year's V-day outfit!


----------



## LavenderIce

That would make for a fab Vday outfit!  Love the colors and the nude/burgundy VP goes so perfectly with it!  I think the best HL & CL combo would be this ombre as well as your grey ombre one with Armadillos.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lvpiggy said:


> ^^i think that's gonna be my this year's V-day outfit!




the same outfit?


----------



## gemruby41

Stunning lvpiggy!! Do you have a collection of HL dresses?


----------



## cjy

LV that dress was made for you. You have a TDF figure. I have one like that....in my dreams!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LV you look soo amazing! i'm always envious of your HL and CL combos!!


----------



## lulabee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> CL Pewter Scissor Girls
> Limited Top
> SFAM Dark Dakota Flynts
> (not sure if i'm actually going to wear the shoes outside ... since it's a blizzard today)


 WOW! You look gorge! You look so much like a close friend of mine!!


----------



## legaldiva

Everyone looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

LV you have great outfits


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!!
LV - I love those dresses on you!!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

My first contribution to this thread. Me on my birthday...







Zara top, Bebe corset belt, Joe's skinny pants, Fendi Maxi Baguette, and my decolletes...


----------



## Lieda

My very first modeling pic (my birthday dinner outfit):
Black patent VP's
Tahari dress
Hermes shawl


----------



## noah8077

Beautiful first posts ladies!


----------



## lilmissb

*Lieda & Southern-Belle* love your posts! Nice outfits!


----------



## 00dimsum00

Im new to the whole CL shoes (always admired them and couldnt justify a pair)..but after the saks sale i finally got a couple and was desperate to wear them to my office Holiday Party..and found a full length picture!


----------



## lilmissb

nice one *dimsum*! which ones are they?


----------



## Katykit01

My Thanksgiving Outfit....

Joe's Jeans
Ella Moss jacket/sweater
Camel Ornirons


----------



## tresjoliex

Cute^


----------



## legaldiva

Welcome to the new CL ladies!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^*Katy* - very cute!


----------



## shoebuyer37

00dimsum00 said:


> Im new to the whole CL shoes (always admired them and couldnt justify a pair)..but after the saks sale i finally got a couple and was desperate to wear them to my office Holiday Party..and found a full length picture!


Love your outfit, so sleek!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Everyone looks great!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thomas Pink button up
J Crew skirt
140 Yellow Suede Declics


----------



## lilmissb

Have you sobered up DC?  

Nice outfit btw!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lilmissb said:


> Have you sobered up DC?
> 
> Nice outfit btw!



Thank you very much 

 Yes, it's all good this morning.  I was way tipsy last night.


----------



## surlygirl

Gorgeous, DC!


----------



## xboobielicousx

great outfit DC! love the skirt with your yellow declics


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the outfit dc!!


----------



## cfellis522

You look great DC!  Love the yellow declics!


----------



## Katykit01

*DC* You look gorgeous! Love the skirt and Declic combo!


----------



## YaYa3

so glad to see the entire outfit, *DC*.  it ROCKS!  you look awesome.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you guys so much.  I got so many compliments.  I was nervous the yellow would look too 'out there', but it worked out well....


----------



## angelie

DC-Cutie- I love ur outfit the green skirt and yellow shoes look fab


----------



## Stinas

Everyone looks sooo great!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*DC-Cutie*, I really like your outfit!  Your yellow declics are gorgeous, and I love, love, love tweed


----------



## Tampachic

Oh my goodness!  I've been away from the forum for a couple of months but glad to be back.  DC- the outfit looked perfect.  The Declics are my fave but the yellow color looks terrible against my skin.  You rocked them!  Stinas- loved the aqua dress outfit.  So hot.

Loved the Thanksgiving outfit, rose Herve future V-day outfit, blonde haricut w/ bronze shoes, black booties with black tights, and....?  Ahh!  What have I missed?  There were so many good ones.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks for being so kind CL Ladies.  Everyone looks great.  

The yellow Declics are in this month's Vogue.


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG Southern-Belle! I love your chocolate VPs! Those are my "nude"


----------



## lilwickitwitch

yay! i finally get to post here =] i made my brother take a picture of my shoes and used my boyfriend as balance haha! these are the violet grease decolzeps LOVE them. we were on our way to watch BOLT! which is just such a cute movie 

i paired it with a royal blue dress shirt, my fav joe's jeans, and chanel baby cabas


----------



## lilmissb

wow *lilwickitwitch!* I love your shoes! Where did you get them from? I love anything grease.


----------



## surlygirl

That's such a cute picture, *lilwickitwitch!* And love, love, LOVE the violet grease decolzeps! I was just talking about these last night ... must have! Great outfit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

surlygirl said:


> That's such a cute picture, *lilwickitwitch!* And love, love, LOVE the violet grease decolzeps! I was just talking about these last night ... must have! Great outfit!



*SurlyGirl* - Are these on the list 'to find' this weekend????????  LOL.

*lilwickitwitch* -They are soooo cute.  you & your Boo make a nice couple


----------



## surlygirl

^^^


----------



## legaldiva

*lilW*--love the pose ... but I love the CLs more; great to pair the purple grease with royal blue.  I love royal blue!!  FAB!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*lilwickitwitch*-you rock in that picture!! The whole outfit is FAB!!!


----------



## Lynn12

*lilwickitwitch* - You violet grease CLs look so great with jeans!!!  Cute pic.

I was trying to decide whether to wear my black leather LG or my patent Triclos with my LBD to a Christmas party on Tuesday.  I ended up going with the black patent Triclos.  It was their debut outing!


----------



## taydev

i say triclos lynn!


----------



## b00mbaka

surlygirl said:


> ^^^


 
Please let me know how the hunt goes! I  them!


----------



## cjy

Lynn12 said:


> *lilwickitwitch* - You violet grease CLs look so great with jeans!!! Cute pic.
> 
> I was trying to decide whether to wear my black leather LG or my patent Triclos with my LBD to a Christmas party on Tuesday. I ended up going with the black patent Triclos. It was their debut outing!


 Lynn that dress is hot!!!


----------



## hlp_28

*lilwickitwitch -* The shoe goes so well with the royal blue!! Congrats !!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Lynn!* LOVE the triclos!!! Looks hot with the dress!!!


----------



## gemruby41

Hot dress *Lynn*!!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

thanks girl!!! =] 

*lilmissb:* i got these at south coast plaza! ON SALE =] they were $390 after the 40% discount. for reference they also had the red greasepaint =] 

*surlygirl*: JUST talking about it last night?! wow the coincedence? haha

*legaldiva and hlp_28:* i LOVE royal blue =] i love pairing it with purple. theres this one chanel bag thats coming for cruise and its a violet/blue color which changes with the color you wear. so if you wear blue it looks purple, if you wear purple, it looks blue!  it =] ok enough about royal blue, you can tell i like that color haha

*lynn12*: good choice with the triclos! great choice with the outfit! =]

*DC-cutie*: thank you dearie! =]


----------



## carlinha

i am convinced... everyone on here is a MODEL!!!


----------



## lilmissb

lilwickitwitch said:


> thanks girl!!! =]
> 
> *lilmissb:* i got these at south coast plaza! ON SALE =] they were $390 after the 40% discount. for reference they also had the red greasepaint =]




Thanks! I must call and see if they have any more. Are they comfy?


----------



## shaq91

Lynn u look gorgeous in both pairs!


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi
great new additions everyone !!

*lilwickitwitch -  *color is TDF
*Lynn* - nice  the patent Tricols
*Lieda - *perfect !*
Southern-Belle* - I  the Decolletes neeeed a pair to !!
*dimsum* - 
*Katy *- Perfect color with the Jeans  
*DC-Cutie* - 140 Yellow Suede Declics


----------



## lilwickitwitch

lilmissb said:


> Thanks! I must call and see if they have any more. Are they comfy?


 
hah! good question. lets just say the first time i wore it i got two huge blisters. and had to have my sweetie carry me to the car! lol, and then second time it actually was surprising comfy! =] still a bit too big but I'm going to take some of the girls' advice and see if I can get those cushion pad things

-Lisa


----------



## madamelizaking

Help! I can't figure out what shoes to wear to my hubbies christmas party. It's black tie so let me know if you think it's too informal?
Ralph Lauren Sequin dress w/ Rose Gold VPs






Strapless Dress (no idea by who, there's no tag :/) and Nude Satin Tamiflu




or the strapless dress w/ rose gold vps??




here's what the front looks like of that dress


----------



## angelcove

^strapless dress w/nude tamiflu. you look beautiful!!


----------



## Katykit01

I 2nd that choice*Angelcove*..

You look AMAZING! *Madame*


----------



## YaYa3

i agree with angelcove on everything she said!  strapless dress w/nude tamiflu!  you look adorable and not at all too informal.  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

Well that was easy!  LoL, thanks girls  Now we'll see how long I can stay standing!! I'll take some flats w/me JUSTT in case..


----------



## lilmissb

^^Sorry *madamelizaking* but I like the Ralph Lauren as it emphasises your beautiful baby bump, it's more secure on your bust and you get to wear your new shoes.
But that's just my humble opinion 

EDIT: Oh, and it sparkles too!


----------



## noah8077

I agree with lilmissb!  (I rhymed!)


----------



## JuneHawk

I like the first dress better.  I wish I had looked that good when I was pregnant!


----------



## Miss_Q

lilmissb said:


> ^^sorry *madamelizaking* but i like the ralph lauren as it emphasises your beautiful baby bump, it's more secure on your bust and you get to wear your new shoes.
> But that's just my humble opinion
> 
> Edit: Oh, and it sparkles too!


 
ita!!


----------



## ceseeber

I love, love, love the first dress with rose VP.


----------



## JRed

madamelizaking, you look fantastic!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Wow liza, you look beautiful!


----------



## cjy

madamelizaking said:


> Help! I can't figure out what shoes to wear to my hubbies christmas party. It's black tie so let me know if you think it's too informal?
> Ralph Lauren Sequin dress w/ Rose Gold VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strapless Dress (no idea by who, there's no tag :/) and Nude Satin Tamiflu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the strapless dress w/ rose gold vps??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's what the front looks like of that dress


 I just have to say that you are adorable pregnant!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

noah8077 said:


> I agree with lilmissb!  (I rhymed!)




Gee you're a poet and you didn't even know it! Hehehehehe


----------



## madamelizaking

Ok...now i'm torn between the sequin/rose vp and straples/tamiflu...but then again I have yet to wear my rose VP so i might as well break their virginity !  Thanks so much girls  I love being pregnant!!!! (lets see if that changes in a few more weeks lol )


----------



## goodmornin

I say go with the Ralph Lauren / Gold VPs! I love that it shows off your beautiful figure!!

You look amazing!!


----------



## rilokiley

*liza*, you look really gorgeous with that baby bump


----------



## _Danielle_

ceseeber said:


> I love, love, love the first dress with rose VP.


ITA


----------



## rdgldy

you are too cute!!! I love the first outfit!


----------



## dallas

*Madamelizaking *wow, the first outfit looks *sensational*. You look amazing


----------



## b00mbaka

OMG! I thought the bump your first photo was a weird reflection from your mirror! You look SENSATIONAL! I'd take your body now and I'm not even pregnant! LOL! 

*I think the 1st dress is the best


----------



## YaYa3

i have her body bump now and i'm NOT pregnant!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

LMAO Yaya!


----------



## noah8077

I wish I had been as cute pregnant as you are!  I gained weight everywhere, not just the cute little baby bump you have going on!


----------



## lolitablue

*Madame:*  You just gave me ideas on how to wear the rose gold VPs.  I do not have the belly to accesorize though!  So lovely!


----------



## madamelizaking

You guys made my day today! I feel so huge and fat right now it's not even funny and your comments have honestly picked me up !!  I think i'm going to do the first outfit for the christmas party. I'll make sure to post pics afterward!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Yeah! I know you must feel fat but you're gorgeous!

btw what's a SCP signing? Is it something to do with CL's? Sorry to show my ignorance.


----------



## niccig

^^^ I think SCP is the South Coast Plaza boutique in Costa Mesa.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks niccig! Wow, that means msr Louboutin is coming in to sign shoes??? When can I book a flight? Is there anyway I could send a shoe up for signing at all?


----------



## noah8077

^^^I was wondering that too!  Send someone one of my shoes to get signed! LOL


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi Ladies
is that to much red for thr Jaws


----------



## cjy

No I love it! The dress is amazing on you!


----------



## madamelizaking

Yes, SCP is south coast plaza.. it's going to be his first boutique signing!!!!

Danielle- I LOVE IT!!! I think it's totally sexy !! You might have to take a bodyguard to blow off all the guys that will be coming at you !!!!


----------



## lhasa

Husband's Xmas party:

Cheapo dress from Laura, Black VP's:


----------



## laureenthemean

madamelizaking said:


> Yes, SCP is south coast plaza.. it's going to be his first boutique signing!!!!
> 
> Danielle- I LOVE IT!!! I think it's totally sexy !! You might have to take a bodyguard to blow off all the guys that will be coming at you !!!!



OMG, another signing?  Must go, thanks for the info!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Danielle, total hotness!  Love it!


----------



## lilmissb

^^*Danielle* - wow! I agree take a bodyguard!!! Can I ask a favour? Can you please post a closeup of your Jaws, they're stunning. I can't access your Loub's gallery.

*lhasa* - Love the combo. I'm beginning to like black VP's with burgundy tips! I always went for the nude VP's before.


----------



## YaYa3

[/B][/B]





lhasa said:


> Husband's Xmas party:
> 
> Cheapo dress from Laura, Black VP's:
> 
> View attachment 612463



*ADORABLE!*  love the VPs with the dress!


----------



## YaYa3

_Danielle_ said:


> Hi Ladies
> is that to much red for thr Jaws



*danielle*, i LOVE the dress, but i'm going to be the first one to disagree.  i've never really liked red shoes with a red dress.  to me, it takes away from the dress AND the shoes, but that's just my opinion, of course.  you look adorable either way!


----------



## shaq91

Danielle u look beautiful!


----------



## lhasa

I went through this thread this a.m. and am too far behind to comment on everyone but holy cow...the one thing I can say is that this is how you wear Louboutins!  You ladies really give me something to shoot for.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> *danielle*, i LOVE the dress, but i'm going to be the first one to disagree.  i've never really liked red shoes with a red dress.  to me, it takes away from the dress AND the shoes, but that's just my opinion, of course.  you look adorable either way!



I agree.  Red is a color that needs to stand on it's own.  Like if you wear a little black dress and use the shoes to add a pop of color


----------



## socalboo

*Liza*~I like the RL dress with your Rose Gold VPs! You look amazing!

*danielle*~I agree with Ihasa and DC, I think there's too much red. I think an LBD with either of your beautiful pairs of red shoes would be gorgeous! Your red dresses are stunning on you as well though!


----------



## _Danielle_

lilmissb said:


> ^^*Danielle* - wow! I agree take a bodyguard!!! Can I ask a favour? Can you please post a closeup of your Jaws, they're stunning. I can't access your Loub's gallery.
> 
> *lhasa* - Love the combo. I'm beginning to like black VP's with burgundy tips! I always went for the nude VP's before.



Thank you for the comments and suggestion *cjy,madame,olms,lilmissb,yaya,sahq,DC,socal*

I'll was wearing the Black Patent VP's with red dips 
And there was no bodygard around me 
*lilmissb - *here you can find some pix -   http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-your-various-very-prives-here-328373-8.html


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks Danielle!


----------



## lilgooseberry

here we go....
must excuse... visible strap here and there and fluffy hair, its 00:52 and yea just had to do it =P

also excuse the black and blue, apparently its not meant to be done but it looks alright doesnt it?

oh this is me trying out my shoes with oufits for christmas/new years.


----------



## LavenderIce

It's a dark pic, but here are my Bourges with black Target leggings and a black and white striped tunic from Express:







Continuing with my love for the Express black and white basics, here is my black and white top, black NYD jeans and red patent Clichy:






^I have worn that outfit with my nude/gold tip patent VPs as well as my black/red kid VPs.  I might have been a zebra in my past life, but I like how the stripes minimizes my waist.

Same outfit only with black Michael Kors jacket:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Autumn Cashmere argyle wrap sweater
Gap tee
David Lerner leggings
CL Babel
Gryson Laura Tote


----------



## rdgldy

*lilgooseberry, lav*-love your outfits!


----------



## rdgldy

*DC*-didn't mean to leave you out-your pix posted after I did-you look great!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*rdgldy*-thank you!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Very stylish Ladies.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Lovely outfits ladies! Lavender- I love the pop of red!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

lilgoose--You have a great figure.  I think you should pair the second dress with the nudes or another peeptoe style.  I think it would look hotter with a peeptoe or if you want a closed toe something like the Pigalle.  The first dress is nice and classy, I'd say more for Christmas and the second dress is a hot party dress for New Year's.

dc-cutie--I love all of your knits!

Thanks rdgldy & MPA!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*mypurseaddiction*- thanks!

*lavenderice*- thanks for the compliment and advice =) maybe ill do a switch and do nudes with the second dress and leopard for the blue dress. Soryr i'm a newbie, but do pigalles go on sale or are they a classic?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LavenderIce *- Love all the looks.  I think black and white stripes are so chic. And the pop of color is always nice.

*lilgoose* - I like the nude with the dress.  It enlongates the leg.  Beautiful dress


----------



## lilgooseberry

oh and lavenderice i love love your tunic!!


----------



## LavenderIce

lilgooseberry said:


> *mypurseaddiction*- thanks!
> 
> *lavenderice*- thanks for the compliment and advice =) maybe ill do a switch and do nudes with the second dress and leopard for the blue dress. Soryr i'm a newbie, but do pigalles go on sale or are they a classic?


 
Depends on the style.  I hardly ever see the Pigalle 120 in black patent with the straight heel on sale, but the seasonal colors do.

Thanks DC and lilgoose!


----------



## bisousx

carlinha said:


> ok this is my first time posting in this thread, so please be kind!
> 
> my ariella clou studded boots (one of my UHGs) arrived today, thanks to a tip from evolkatie, and i decided to try it on with some black tights and several sweaters, and my MJ turquoise coat from a few years ago, but which i still wear and love to death...
> 
> p.s. i don't know how you guys take your pics so well, mine is a little dark, and excuse the dirty mirror!  i tried to clean it





I was debating whether or not to bid on these shoes, but carlinha your pictures convinced me!  You look amazing.


----------



## YaYa3

lilgooseberry said:


> here we go....
> must excuse... visible strap here and there and fluffy hair, its 00:52 and yea just had to do it =P
> 
> also excuse the black and blue, apparently its not meant to be done but it looks alright doesnt it?
> 
> oh this is me trying out my shoes with oufits for christmas/new years.



SO adorable!


----------



## YaYa3

_Danielle_ said:


> Thank you for the comments and suggestion *cjy,madame,olms,lilmissb,yaya,sahq,DC,socal*
> 
> I'll was wearing the Black Patent VP's with red dips
> And there was no bodygard around me
> *lilmissb - *here you can find some pix -   http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...t-your-various-very-prives-here-328373-8.html



i know you looked gorgeous!


----------



## YaYa3

*LavendarIce, DC-Cutie, Carlinha*, great shoes and great outfits!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*lilgooseberry* - love all of them and most def your leopard pony hairs! Are they decolletes or rolandos or something? Can't tell.

*lav* - as usual love the clichys!

*DC* - those boots are gorgeous!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*lilmissb*- it says on the box... miss allen pony 100. does that mean its miss allen? im still a newbie sorry >.<


----------



## lilgooseberry

oh n thanx *yaya*


----------



## lilmissb

lilgooseberry said:


> *lilmissb*- it says on the box... miss allen pony 100. does that mean its miss allen? im still a newbie sorry >.<


 
I've never heard of Miss Allen but I'm relatively new too. They look good regardless!


----------



## rdgldy

Barneys had them I think!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lilgoose - I love the dresses, especially the blue!

Lav - I love pops of color too! LOL at being a zebra in your past life!!

DC - You always look so chic!

Danielle - so what did you decide? Or did I miss that because I am too lazy to go back any further? LOL!


----------



## carlinha

*madamelizaking *- you look great pregnant!  my vote is for the 1st dress

*danielle* - love the outfit, i think it is perfect for the jaws

*lilgooseberry* - love the blue with the nude VP!
*
lav* - you never go wrong!

*dc-cutie* - so chic!

*bisousx* - thank you!  you will love the ariella clous, i am glad you bid on them... did you win?!?!?

here i am with a dress from frederick's (!) and my *royal blue satin VPs* at my BF holiday party... 











and in addition to the tan i got from mexico... this is what else i brought home... a new foot tattoo!!!  (it is a turtle surrounded by some waves...)


----------



## lilmissb

*carlinha*, you look stunning! Nice ink. That's a MASSIVE tree by the way!


----------



## YaYa3

you look beautiful, *carlinha*!  love the VPs with the dress.


----------



## jeezminn

trying on an outfit with my xmas present (goyas) which i am not allowed to wear outside of the house until after xmas boooo....
a *blurry picture*  nothing seems to be going my way


----------



## lilmissb

^Looks good* jeezminn!*


----------



## gemruby41

Everyone looks fantastic as usual!!

Took a quick picture before heading to work.

Top-Ann Taylor
Skirt-Ann Taylor Loft
Boots-Babels


----------



## lilmissb

^love that pink top gem! Oh and the boots too!!


----------



## surlygirl

Wow! Everyone looks fantastic!

*madamelizaking* - hot mama! you can't go wrong with either look for the holiday party!
*lavenderice* - great outfits! I love and want the Bourges!
*DC-Cutie* - Tres chic! Magnifique! Babels!!!
*carlinha* - gorgeous!
*jeezmin* - What a cute look with the booties! I may have to try a similar look with my C'est Mois. And don't worry, Christmas will be here sooner than you think!
*gemruby* - Love the look! And the Babels!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Gemruby* - your outfit is sooo cute! Your blouse is LUSH


----------



## shaq91

carlinha u look amazing! cute tattoo and ur legs r gorgeous!


----------



## bisousx

carlinha said:


> *bisousx* - thank you!  you will love the ariella clous, i am glad you bid on them... did you win?!?!?
> 
> here i am with a dress from frederick's (!) and my *royal blue satin VPs* at my BF holiday party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in addition to the tan i got from mexico... this is what else i brought home... a new foot tattoo!!!  (it is a turtle surrounded by some waves...)





I did a BIN for it...  I am so excited to get them! You look fabulous... that reminds me, I need to get working on my tan as well.


----------



## *Lo

Ladies youi all look soo FAB!!!

Carlinha I am sooo jealous of your tan


----------



## rdgldy

Ladies, you look wonderful.
Carlinha-can't believe the dress is Fredericks!


----------



## carlinha

*lilmissb, yaya3, surlygirl, shaq91, bisousx, *lo, rdgldy!!!
*
*lilmissb *- i know that tree is HUMONGOUS!  it was really pretty
*
bisousx* - congrats on the ariella clous!!!  i cannot wait for modelling pics when you get them!!
*
rdgldy* - i know, i was shocked when i saw this dress in the catalogue and i loved the color... it was really supercheap!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Carlinha* - i  your tattoo. Really suits you foot/leg and ...
Of course i loooooooove your shoes more!!


----------



## fmd914

Okay - you ladies are all dressed great - parties, work, so fashionable!!! I have been bumming and slumming for the past couple of months. So for church I put on a decent outfit this weekend!

Elie Tahari Dress
Black Patent Decolletes


----------



## surlygirl

Gorgeous, *fmd*!


----------



## YaYa3

*WOW!!*  fmd914, you look GREAT!  love, love, LOVE the decolletes!


----------



## lilmissb

*fmd *- looking good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dinner last night:
J Crew Blazer
J Crew Argyle sweater (YES, I LOVE ARGYLE - LOL)
J Brand Jeans
Babel (I'm practically living in them these days)

EXCUSE THE MESSY BACKGROUND.....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

nice outfit dc! i love the blazer .. so cute!


----------



## surlygirl

great outfit, *dc*! you look so chic!


----------



## cjy

Fmd great look! That dress is really chic!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*DC*, you look adorable!  love the argyle, the blazer *and* the boots.  LOVE those boots!


----------



## legaldiva

DC--I just adore your outfits!  I've gotta get a blazer like that!


----------



## b00mbaka

*Carlinha-* That blue really works well with your tan.

*fmd914-* I love your outfit, especially the dress!

*DC-Cutie- *You took the words outta my mouth! You always look great in your argyles though. I bet the J. Crew SAs set aside your favorites as soon as the stock arrives! LOL


----------



## Miss_Q

DC-Cutie said:


> Dinner last night:
> J Crew Blazer
> J Crew Argyle sweater (YES, I LOVE ARGYLE - LOL)
> J Brand Jeans
> Babel (I'm practically living in them these days)
> 
> EXCUSE THE MESSY BACKGROUND.....


 

Great taste!  I have the same outfit minus the babel's.


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> Dinner last night:
> J Crew Blazer
> J Crew Argyle sweater (YES, I LOVE ARGYLE - LOL)
> J Brand Jeans
> Babel (I'm practically living in them these days)
> 
> EXCUSE THE MESSY BACKGROUND.....





I love this outfit!! You look so chic.


----------



## lilmissb

*DC*, you look great! I love the jacket.


----------



## lilmissb

Here's an outfit I wore to work yesterday. Sorry about the bathroom but it's the only place we have mirrors in our unit! And the mirror is a bit dirty, yikes! Need to clean it badly.

Stella top
no brand skirt
Bvlgari, Chanel & Tiffany jewellery
CL Iowa Zeppas


----------



## sakura

You look great!


----------



## ShoeLover

You ladies all look great!!! Keep the pics coming!
I didn't actually wear this yesterday but I haven't posted in a long time so here it goes:















and *madamelizaking*- you look AMAZING!!! Wow!


----------



## goodmornin

*lilmissb* - I love the Iowa Zeppas!! They're on my "to-get" list at the right price!! 

*ShoeLover* - what color are those armadillos?? They're fantastic!!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Thanks! They're gray! I wanted the black ones but they didn't have my size. But I guess that's a good thing because I have too many black shoes!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb and ShoeLover,* WOW!!!  great shoes!  i'm SO jealous.


----------



## lilmissb

thanks *sakura*, *goodmornin* & *YaYa* 

*ShoeLover* - that's a great outfit!

*goodmornin* - I think they are more TTS than half size up as the 35.5 would have been better for me in these as I need to pad it and heelp grip it. My usual CL size is 36. Maybe I could even do the 35, who knows.


----------



## _Danielle_

Hi Ladies !
What kind of skirt do you prefer with Babels,
A skirt over the knees or a longer one ?


*lilgooseberry* - I like the (purple) one
*lav* - nice styles
*DC *- perfect Bable outfits
*carlinha* - you look amazing in royal blue
*jezzmin* - very cute look
*gem* - You look fantastic in this outfit with the Babels
*fmd* - love the combination
*lilmissb *- très sexy ...
*ShoeLover* - cool outfit


----------



## shockboogie

^^ I like the yellow skirt more.


----------



## ceseeber

^^I second that


----------



## lilmissb

I third that, the yellow just goes more with the colours and shows off your lovely boots!

Oh and thanks Danielle!


----------



## gemruby41

Everyone is so stylish on our forum!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Yellow one!


----------



## lilgooseberry

yellow! =D


----------



## YaYa3

*yellow!!!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

another vote for yellow danielle!


----------



## noah8077

Naked, I have to tell you I was so inspired by your outfit with the grey cable knit leggings! I have been having my mom hunt every Target to find them, no luck.  I couldn't find them online until today, and now all they have is an extra large.   So sad!  I guess I will just have to live with your pictures.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> Naked, I have to tell you I was so inspired by your outfit with the grey cable knit leggings! I have been having my mom hunt every Target to find them, no luck.  I couldn't find them online until today, and now all they have is an extra large.   So sad!  I guess I will just have to live with your pictures.



what size are you?? i can check and see if they have any left at my target ..


----------



## noah8077

Probably a small!  Thanks so much!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah8077 said:


> Probably a small!  Thanks so much!



no prob ... i can try to check tomorrow when i can dig out of the foot of snow here


----------



## Miss_Q

My first outfit posting: 

Gap sweater
J Crew Jeans
Black Patent Cynthia Wedges


----------



## lilmissb

Very nice Miss_Q!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nice Miss Q


----------



## rdgldy

*shoelover, DC, lilmissb, danielle, FMD, Miss Q* (sorry if I forgot someone)-you all look smoking!!

Trying on my padrinos with a Gap dress tonight:


----------



## noah8077

rdgldy I love the outfit!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks


----------



## surlygirl

*rdgldy *- The booties look really cute with that sweater dress! Great outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

*rdgldy* - so cute! Love it. Thanks!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*rdgldy*- uber cute dress, and love the boots!


----------



## ceseeber

Here's the outfit I wore to take my new Forever Tina's out of the box and out of the house for the first time. DVF dress & tights I bought in Switzerland last year.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

ohh those look soo good on you! 

perfect outfit!


----------



## gemruby41

ceseeber-you look great!! Love the outfit combo!


----------



## YaYa3

*oh, good grief!!!*  amazing outfit, *ceseeber!*  love the forever tinas!

*Miss_Q*, the cynthia wedges look so cute with your jeans.

*rdglgy*, the sweater dress and padrinos look adorable together.


----------



## ceseeber

thanks! My boyfriend showed up in old jeans and a not so fashioable sweater, so I held back my tears (barely) and changed into R&R jean, J. Crew blazer and c'est moi booties. So sadly the Tinas never made it out of the house. If only my friends from San Diego were around to dress up and go out with.....


----------



## lilmissb

*ceseeber *- so cute, love the splash of purple!

Edit: Sorry they didn't make it outta the house


----------



## noah8077

Oh, how sad!


----------



## Miss_Q

Thank you lilmissb, DC-Cutie, rdgldy, YaYa3. I was having a fat day


----------



## rdgldy

ceseeber said:


> thanks! My boyfriend showed up in old jeans and a not so fashioable sweater, so I held back my tears (barely) and changed into R&R jean, J. Crew blazer and c'est moi booties. So sadly the Tinas never made it out of the house. If only my friends from San Diego were around to dress up and go out with.....




Sorry you didn't get to wear them out-but you did look amazing!!


----------



## carlinha

ceseeber said:


> thanks! My boyfriend showed up in old jeans and a not so fashioable sweater, so I held back my tears (barely) and changed into R&R jean, J. Crew blazer and c'est moi booties. So sadly the Tinas never made it out of the house. If only my friends from San Diego were around to dress up and go out with.....



awww, so sorry to hear that!!  you should have worn them anyway!  they are soooo much fun!


----------



## YaYa3

ceseeber said:


> thanks! My boyfriend showed up in old jeans and a not so fashioable sweater, so I held back my tears (barely) and changed into R&R jean, J. Crew blazer and c'est moi booties. So sadly the Tinas never made it out of the house. If only my friends from San Diego were around to dress up and go out with.....



girl, you should have gone out in that outfit no matter HOW your boyfriend was dressed.  you looked amazing.  i'm sad.


----------



## shaq91

ceseeber u look HOT!


----------



## ceseeber

oh, thank you all for the kind words. The event did end up being super casual, don't worry, I'll take those Tina's out soon.


----------



## bagmad73

You CL girls look so fab!!!
I decided that I should wear my armadillos out today - I lasted half and hour in them before I changed into flats LOL!!! 
I also posted this outfit in the Chanel thread hence the pic of my flap as well - hope you don't mind!

[Black Rachel Pally flare pants, black tee, Chanel patent bordeaux flap, anthracite armadillos]


----------



## legaldiva

That's it.  I need a patent jumbo flap!


----------



## ceseeber

oh pretty!!!...i hope to own a pair of these gorgeous silver armadillos one day....and a Chanel purse too!


----------



## surlygirl

Lovely outfit, *bagmad*! Love the color of the armadillos with the patent bordeaux flap!


----------



## YaYa3

*bagmad73*, those armadillos look gorgeous on you!


----------



## dreamdoll

*bagmad*, your armadillos are gorgeous!! And I love your chanel!


----------



## lilmissb

Great combo *bagmad*!!!


----------



## legaldiva

The Wed before Thanksgiving:

- F Carriere cream blouse;
- H&M brown belt;
- Vintage (Ebay) brown & cream tweed pencil skirt;
- Turtle patent decolletes.


----------



## legaldiva

Last Friday (this I did NOT wear to work ... miniskirt in court? No way!)

- White H&M blouse; under
- Hot pink H&M sweater dress;
- Black kid Bourge boots.


----------



## cjy

Legal you look stunning! That tweed skirt is killer.


----------



## legaldiva

Yesterday (ALL H&M)

- Black 3/4 sleeve blouse; over
- black v-neck tee; 
- Black pencil skirt; with
- Black patent belt from Walmart (!!);
- Black patent cork Bruges.


----------



## legaldiva

Oops!


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks, *Claudia*--$20!!!


----------



## gemruby41

*bagmad*-great outfit, and I love your Chanel!

*Legal*-you always post stunning outfits!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

Love this combination.


----------



## lilmissb

legal, stunning!


----------



## rdgldy

* legal*, wonderful outfits as usual.
*bagmad*, I love the armadillos with your outfit.

Here are my bloody marys with a 3.1 phillip lim dress, and with a brown jersey dress I bought in Greece:


----------



## cjy

Rdgldy you look amazing! I lhe the black and white dress!!!! And the SHOES!!!!!!!


----------



## cjy

Southern-Belle said:


> Love this combination.


 Be still, my heart!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

the bloody marys are stunning!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks *cjy, naked*!


----------



## samhainophobia

Bagmad, those anthracite Armadillos are beautiful!


----------



## bagmad73

Thank you *everyone* for your wonderful comments!
I just wanna know - how do you guys walk in your 120mm???? LOL - I  had lots of trouble!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LegalDiva - very nice outfits
Rdgldy - I.Die.......


----------



## Tampachic

rdgldy said:


> Here are my bloody marys with a 3.1 phillip lim dress, and with a brown jersey dress I bought in Greece:





Oh my goodness!  Those look beautiful on you!   Saw them on sale at Barneys on Monday and now I wish I had tried them on!  They look great with your dresses too.  Very stylish.  Great outfits.


----------



## Tampachic

Legal, I LOve the all black outfit on you.  Very chic.  

Bagmad,  your Chanel bag is GORGEOUS...


----------



## rdgldy

*dc, tampachic*-thank you!


----------



## surlygirl

*legaldiva* - you look fabulous!!!
*rdgldy* - love the 3.1 phillip lim dress. it looks fantastic with the bloody marys!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, surly!


----------



## lilmissb

*rgdldy* - stunning! Love them!!


----------



## hlp_28

bagmad73 said:


> Thank you *everyone* for your wonderful comments!
> I just wanna know - how do you guys walk in your 120mm???? LOL - I had lots of trouble!


 
Hah, same here !! I am still practising mine !!!


----------



## legaldiva

Thank you *Gem, lilmissb, rdgldy, DC Cutie, Tampa & surly*!!!!!

*hlp*--you just need to practice!  Soon you won't feel comfortable in anything under 3.5 inches.  LOL


----------



## gemruby41

*rdgldy*-your dresses are so cute, and the CL's are soooo HOT!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*hlp* - let me know if you manage to learn how to walk in 120's. I may give it a go if you manage to master it!!!


----------



## rdgldy

thanks, gem and lilmissb!


----------



## babypie

*Legal *you are complete hotness!! I think of you every time I go to H&M


----------



## Miss_Q

Legal- Love the hot pink dress with the boots. HOT!


----------



## hlp_28

*hlp*--you just need to practice! Soon you won't feel comfortable in anything under 3.5 inches. LOL[/quote]

*legal *- ITA!!! I started Cls thinking 70mm is the best height for me. Now 70mm is just not CL ebough.

*lilmissb* - I'm almost there .... I manage to walk in my 120mm yoyo zeppa yesterday !!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, I'm so behind!! 
*
               DC-Cutie *- Love all of your outfits... so well coordinated and chic! 

*                nm2of3 *- Love the scissor girls with the jeans!  Awesome look! 
*
             stinas* - I love the color of your dress (and those paillettes ).... you look amazing!
*
            lvpiggy *- Total hotness, once again! 
*
           Southern-Belle* - I love your all black outfit! 

*            Lieda *- What a classy birthday outfit! 
*
           00dimsum00* - I love the pop of red with you clutch... you look great! 

*            lilwickitwitch *- I have those same decolzeps... they look fab on you!  Haha, I have the same Cabas too!  Love the outfit! 

*           S*, that black dress + Triclos = total perfection! 

*         madamelizaking *- You are one gorgeous pregnant lady! 

*        Danielle* - Gorgeous in every pic! 

*        lhasa* - I love that dress with your patent VPs! *

      lilgooseberry*        - With your fab figure, you can't go wrong with either dress!

*       Lav *- I love your casual chic outfits and the pantsuit looks so sharp on you!! 
*
     carlinha* - I love those VPs, ahh!  Sometimes you can find fab stuff at the most random stores... the dress looks amazing on you! 

*     jeezminn* - Cute outfit... I bet you can't wait until Christmas! 

*     gem *- I love that color on you... with the skirt and Babels, you look nothing short of fabulous (as always)!! 

*     fmd *- That dress looks so great on you!!  I love, love black patent decolletes... be still my heart haha!! :-p

*    lilmissb *- That top and skirt is so pretty on you... and CLs look amazing with it!!

*    ShoeLover *- What a fun outfit... you look great! 

*   Miss_Q* - I love the color of your sweater, and your wedges look great with the jeans! 
*
  rdgldy* - Looking fab in every pic!! 

*  bagmad *- You look fab!!  We're bag twins, yay!!

* legal *- You look gorgeous... I love every single outfit!!  Haha, I think everyone would've passed out if you wore that hot mini dress in court... a permanent recess for sure! :-p


----------



## gemruby41

Going to dinner with my SO tonight wearing burgundy suede New Simples.


----------



## rdgldy

*gem,* you look gorgeous!


----------



## fmd914

legal - I agree that the pink is not court room appropriate - although I would love to see the judge's face! 

rglady - i will say it again because those shoes deserve it - LOVE them especially with the chocolate dress!

gem - that top is so cute and what a perfect evening out pair of shoes.  I tried to see if my SO wanted to go eat (I wanted to wear a pair of shoes) and got a "No, I'll pick up takeout!!!)  I will show him your pic and tell him that's what he missed!


----------



## rdgldy

aw, thanks *fmd*!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks rdgldy & fmd!!

fmd-wear your CL's while eating your takeout, so your SO can .

I'm off to go eat!


----------



## YaYa3

great outfit, *gemruby!!*  i LOVE your new simples.


----------



## lilgooseberry

*fieryfashionista*- wow i'm so impressed you commented on everysingle person and so sweetly! Thank-you!


----------



## buzzytoes

Everyone always looks so fabulous when they post in here!! I need to spend more time with my "personal stylist" (that would be my friend noah cuz I need someone to help dress me) after looking at all these pics. They make me jealous!!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow *gem*, you look awesome! Thanks *fiery*..:shame:


----------



## fieryfashionist

*gem*, I love how the new simples complement the colors in your top... you look fab!   Hope dinner was great! 

Aww, you're welcome* lilgooseberry*! 

You're welcome* lilmissb*!


----------



## hlp_28

I'm trying to decide btw grease yoyo or gold python simple .... which do you prefer?? Thanks !!!


----------



## b00mbaka

What is the occassion hlp? I like the yoyos with the outfit but the simpes are dressier.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I prefer the yoyos, because the skirt is so standout (fab skirt, by the way)!  The simples (if they're gold) do complement the h/w on your flap though!   What's the occasion?


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks for your opinion *b00mbaka* and *fiery*. It's a Xmas dinner, not too fancy one though. Just a team xmas dinner.

I like the yoyo too, but as fiery said the gold simple kindda complement the flap......


----------



## b00mbaka

I just took another look & definitely think you should make the skirt the stand out piece by wearing the yoyos.


----------



## lilmissb

I'm really liking the colour contrast between then simples and the clothes. It seems to pull at me more. My eyes just go zap to the shoes. I love them! The yoyos are good too though but not as striking.


----------



## laureenthemean

I think this photo was taken at about the worst angle ever, but here's me before going to my SO's company holiday party:


----------



## lilmissb

*Laureen*, you fox! Love the dress and shoes. Everyone there will be goggle eyed with envy!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Aw, so sweet of you!


----------



## samhainophobia

hlp_28 said:


> I'm trying to decide btw grease yoyo or gold python simple .... which do you prefer?? Thanks !!!



For a holiday party, gold Simples.


----------



## Cerina

Laureen, you look fab! That dress is stunning, and the pigalles are breathtaking!! 
Hope you had fun!


----------



## surlygirl

*laureen* ... ! You look gorgeous! Hope you and your SO had a fantastic evening at the holiday party! I'm sure you were the belle of the ball!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

you look great laureen!



...and i vote gold simples


----------



## shockboogie

I like the gold simples as well since it balances your bag.


----------



## noah8077

laureen the..... magnificent!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Out for dinner and drinks:


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ Fierce, diva!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Very nice *DC!*


----------



## fmd914

hlp - I like the python!

Laureen - that color is fierce on you!  Love to se the Anemones getting some air time!

DC - that skirt is a perfect fit on you!  Of course, I love anything python.


----------



## Miss_Q

DC- Great outfit once again. Love the Python


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow everyone looks amazing!! I can't keep up 

*Laureen*, I love your dress and shoes - gorgeous!! 
*DC*, those pythons are TDF!! 

Heading out for dinner with DH in my black patent VPs...


----------



## YaYa3

*laureen!!*  damn, girl!  you look great and i agree with everyone else: i'm sure people at the party were going nuts over your shoes.  

*DC*, great outfit and fabulous shoes!  

*dreamdoll*, love your outfit and your VPs (with the hot nail polish!).


----------



## surlygirl

Great oufit, *dreamdoll*! You look so glam!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks ladies! My dress is from American Apparel - basic and reasonably priced - love their stuff.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you everyone!  

*DC*, very chic!  Love the coat.

*dreamdoll*, cute outfit!  I love AA pencil skirts!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*hlp_28 *- Ohh, okay!  If it's a Christmas dinner, you can wear the simples to add some shine haha ... plus, they do coordinate with your bag nicely! 

* Laureen*, va va voom!!   I love the color of your dress, and the Anemones look amazing on you!! 

* DC-Cutie* - Very classy and chic! 

*dreamdoll *- You look great!!  I love your Bal First too!


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks *b00mbaka*, *samhainophobia*, *naked*, *shockboogie* & *fmd*!! Looks like majority vote for python !!!!

*Lilmissb* - Hah, you definitely got a point. Since we spend that much on cls, must make it gets the attention !!! 

*fiery* the outfit *queen* - Your outfit always inspire me, most of your bags match with your cls. I'll be broke if I start getting all bags in different colour !!


----------



## LavenderIce

Catching up through ten pages.  All I gotta say is all of you blow my mind!  Every outfit is stunning!

Special shout out to *dreamdoll* and her black patent/burgundy tip VPs.  Good to see them going out after sitting in my closet for a year.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *Laureen*, *Fiery*!

And yes special thanks to *LavenderIce* for the VPs!!


----------



## babypie

*Laureen *you look great!! Did you get many comments on the Anemones?


----------



## mistyknightwin

DC - love it!
Deamdoll - 2 cute!! is that the high waisted skirt from American Apparel? I have one loves it!!


----------



## lilmissb

*dreamdoll* - smoking outfit! Love it.


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you everyone!  

babypie, one of the women did compliment me, and stared at them a bit, haha.


----------



## cjy

Dc cutie is a hottie too!


----------



## rilokiley

*Laureen*- you look amazing!!  the Anemones are just... 
*DC-Cutie*- pencil skirt + heels... a deadly combination!! 
*dreamdoll*- I love your bag!  very cute!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Mistyknightwin*, it's a dress from AA, not the high waisted skirt - I have one and love it too!

Thanks *lilmissb* for your compliment, also special thanks for alerting me about the YSL tributes - I have a pair on the way!!

*rilokiley*, thanks! V easy to carry balenciaga!


----------



## lilmissb

^*dreamdoll*, congrats on the tributes! Can't wait for you post your modelling pics. We're Tribute twins!!!  Oh, with lv we're triplets.....anyway this is a CL thread.....


----------



## Souzie

Going Christmas shopping in my Bourge Zeppas...


----------



## lilmissb

Fantastic outfit *xsouzie!*http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=117167


----------



## 8seventeen19

Holy **** Souzie!!! You have the most gorgeous figure ever! The boots aren't bad either


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

shoeaddictklw said:


> Holy **** Souzie!!! You have the most gorgeous figure ever! The boots aren't bad either


 

i was just thinking the same thing!!

and killer boots!


----------



## noah8077

Here is me with my new Decolletes going to a friends house for a Christmas party.  I tippy toed everywhere outside, as there was sheets of ice on the ground, but I wasn't going to wear boots!







And I swear the next pictures will be with my camera, currently I can't find the battery charger.


----------



## bagmad73

*noah* - very chic!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*Noah * love jumper dresses!
*Dreamdoll*- love the dress, and uh loveee the vps so yummy!
*dc- *uber hot
*laureen*- double take!! 
*Hlp*- I like the gold
*Gem*- love the colours =D


----------



## rilokiley

*xsouzie*- super hot outfit! 
*noah*- we have the same shoes, the same cell phone, and the same CL wishlist!!  are you my long lost twin?!


----------



## noah8077

Haha we may be!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*xsouzie*, amazing figure and love your boots!! 
*noah*, great outfit!! 

Here's my outfit tonight going out for dinner.

dress: calvin klein
bag: YSL muse II
shoes: CL serpettes


----------



## jlinds

shoeaddictklw said:


> Holy **** Souzie!!! You have the most gorgeous figure ever! The boots aren't bad either




Krystal, you are back!! You should really reply to my emails


----------



## babypie

*Noah *you look great, decolettes dress up any outfit
*dreamdoll *very pretty!
*xsouzie *love it!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*DreamDoll* - 1t outfit was smokin hot, love this blue dress
*Noah*- nice... you look so comfortable


----------



## Souzie

Krystal, you're too funny!  And your avator is totally AWESOME!!!

Thank you *Lilmissb*, *nakedmosher2of3*, *rilokiley*, *dreamdoll*  and *babypie*!


----------



## lilmissb

*noah* - very nice outfit, love the decolletes!

*dreamdoll* - very pretty!


----------



## fmd914

xsouzie - You look great!  You should model (if you don't already).

Noah - I love the decolletes - my black ones are too big (stretched them a little too much) and I too walk funny when I wear them  - but aren't they worth it?

Dreamdoll - you can NEVER go wrong with Calvin Klein!


----------



## Souzie

^^ Thanks love.


----------



## YaYa3

*noah!*  hooray on the decolletes!  it was worth the wait.  they look great with your outfit!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks everyone!

Yaya they were worth it, thanks!


----------



## MissPR08

* dreamdoll* love your shoes. but your bag is


----------



## bagmad73

dreamdoll said:


>



*dreamdoll* - you look fabulous!! Love your dress!!


----------



## gemruby41

Work outfit for today wearing burgundy New Simples. I love these shoes!!


----------



## YaYa3

*gem,* you're rockin' those beautiful new simples!  love them with the outfit.


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks ladies for the compliments!

*gem*, you look amazing! And love your simples!


----------



## LavenderIce

Love the colors gem!

dreamdoll--your dress and shoes look so flowy, like you're going to fly into the air.  Wish I could find one of those in my size.


----------



## legaldiva

*gem*--you are so lucky to live where it's warm & sunny.  It's so cold & snowy here that your colorful outfits really cheer me up!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks *YaYa*, *dreamdoll*, *Lav*, & *legal*!!


----------



## lilmissb

*gem* - I love your colour combos! The outfit looks hot!


----------



## archygirl

gemruby41 said:


> Work outfit for today wearing burgundy New Simples. I love these shoes!!



Great outfit, gem! Love the colors!!!!!


----------



## gemruby41

lilmissb & archygirl-thanks for the lovely compliments!!


----------



## carlinha

me in my MC glitter NPs and red dress from JC Penney
holiday work party


----------



## thoang0705

Gorgeous!

Everyone looks great!


----------



## fmd914

Gem - It's bad enough that you post to die for outfits - it is even worse that you post those TDF outfits as skirts and sleeveless blouses when I am stuck in snow and ice!

Carlinha - You and your outfits are always so fun looking.  Isn't it great how the MC glitters instantly make any outfit a party outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

carlinha you look great!


----------



## Miss_Q

Carlinha- You look beautiful. Love the shoes.  I am so jealous of your tan.


----------



## surlygirl

*gemruby* - lovely as always! great color combo!
*carlinha* - gorgeous! love the sparkles!


----------



## shaq91

Carlinha u look beautiful!


----------



## dreamdoll

Calinha, you look gorgeous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Gem* - I love the colors, your new simples match perfectly
*Carlinha* - you look great!


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks ladies!! I wish we had some sort of cold weather. It's in the 80's this week.

*carlinha*-you look fabulous!!


----------



## YaYa3

*carlinha!*  those shoes are PERFECT with your dress!  LOVE IT!


----------



## LavenderIce

carlinha--I just noticed the sparkles in your dress.  How cute!  They don't compete with the shoes, which is a plus.


----------



## jlinds

carlinha said:


> me in my MC glitter NPs and red dress from JC Penney
> holiday work party




Wow! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## hlp_28

Great outfit carlinha !!! The glitters and the dress are stunning !!


----------



## rilokiley

*carlinha*, I love your outfit!  The shoes are so perfect for a holiday party!


----------



## cjy

Gem you look so gorgeous!


----------



## kaydoll

Carlinha, I swear I am not into girls, but you are too hot for words!!! LOL


----------



## noah8077

Here is one for jimmy....this is me being a VS Model for an interview.

VS Top
VS Trousers
Black Patent Decollete


----------



## Katykit01

*Noah* I am loving that outfit! The white button up w/ black trousers and CL's.....this is my everyday work out! You look amazing!

*Carlinha* Gorgeous!!!! Your dress and your present from your BF (a keeper BTW) look amazing on you!


----------



## rilokiley

*noah*, you look great!  very professional!


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit noah!


----------



## lulabee

Noah great outfit! I love the top...I need to start looking at the million VS catalogs I get every week!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* i love everything about your outfit, especially the decolletes!


----------



## I-shop

Here's my outfit for Lazy Monday with Pewter LG


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit *I-shop!!!*


----------



## babypie

Noah great outfit! Very chic!


----------



## rilokiley

*i-shop*- I love your dress!  The LG look perfect with it!


----------



## archygirl

noah8077 said:


> Here is one for jimmy....this is me being a VS Model for an interview.
> 
> VS Top
> VS Trousers
> Black Patent Decollete



Classy outfit, noah! Love the top!


----------



## YaYa3

*I-shop,* love the LGs with your outfit!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

You look lovely *noah*! I hope your interview went well!


----------



## JuneHawk

I wore this to our family portrait session today.  You can't see it but I am wearing my new pewter Lady Gres.  Sheesh, I need to lose about 600 pounds!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

psh u look great june!


----------



## lilmissb

June! You look fabulous.


----------



## carlinha

^june, please give yourself a break!  you just had a baby!!!  you look great!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Noah*, nice outfit, love your top!!

*June*, you look great!!

I wore my armadillos out for the first time last night - to attend a wedding dinner.
In my nicole miller dress, with nancy gonzalez gold python clutch and CL armadillos!! I love the armadillos!!


----------



## YaYa3

*june,* STOP IT!  you look great!  love your pants, your shirt AND your shoes.  we MUST quit being so negative about ourselves, especially on this forum.  you are beautiful, you have a sinfully gorgeous baby, and a precious husband.  that's what matters.  we love you here and i'm sending you lots of hugs.  

no more negative thoughts about yourself, ok?  promise?


----------



## rdgldy

June, you look beautiful.


----------



## JuneHawk

Aaawwww....you guys are too nice!


----------



## b00mbaka

dreamdoll, your dress matches perfectly with your armadillos!


----------



## YaYa3

*dreamdoll,* you look stunning!


----------



## lilgooseberry

wow everyone looks so pretty, my sister in law was sporting the same armadillos yday =D

here are my c'est mois worn for the first time in hk! (sinc ei bought them yday) excuse the mess i just unpacked and i'm just a bit everywhere atm
sporting with a lipsy top, and all saints shiny jeans and a balancing act next to my bed =P


----------



## YaYa3

*lilgooseberry,* TOO cute!  love the jeans, too!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*yaya*- thank-you, i think i just get drawn to shiny things =D


----------



## lilmissb

*dreamdoll *- stunning outfit! LOVE the dress and the armadillos match perfectly! 

*lilgooseberry* - you're such a little model! Love the outfit. The shoes look hot with your jeans!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*lilmissb*- thank-you! the last balancing act i did i cut my knee with a heel so now i'm restricted to jeans and leggings but all is good =D


----------



## niccig

I HAVE to have a pair of C'est Moi.  They are hot, lilgooseberry!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*niccig*- same with me i had had to get them! i so wore them too much today though, my feet arent very happy =S


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lilgooseberry said:


> wow everyone looks so pretty, my sister in law was sporting the same armadillos yday =D
> 
> here are my c'est mois worn for the first time in hk! (sinc ei bought them yday) excuse the mess i just unpacked and i'm just a bit everywhere atm
> sporting with a lipsy top, and all saints shiny jeans and a balancing act next to my bed =P



Love the entire outfit, especially the top.


----------



## lilgooseberry

ladylouboutin- thankew =) yea people think im mad here in hk its 26 degrees and they think its freezing, whereas im just going out in that top (im from london-this is my summer)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Noah- You look so chic, and professional, I love it!
June- I love those trousers, they look great on you.
Dreamdoll- You look amazing!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks for the compliment, *b00mbaka*, *YaYa3*, *lilgooseberry*, *lilmissb*, *ladylouboutin.*

*lilgooseberry* - Love your top and c'est mois!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*lilgooseberry* - I love your outfit! The C'est Moi booties look fantastic on you.. I knew I should have picked up a pair for myself when I had the chance!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*dreamdoll*-thank you 

*lana*- thankew! they have quite a few in the sales in hong kong which i was happily surprised about.


----------



## lulabee

dreamdoll said:


> *Noah*, nice outfit, love your top!!
> 
> *June*, you look great!!
> 
> I wore my armadillos out for the first time last night - to attend a wedding dinner.
> In my nicole miller dress, with nancy gonzalez gold python clutch and CL armadillos!! I love the armadillos!!


 You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## lulabee

lilgooseberry said:


> wow everyone looks so pretty, my sister in law was sporting the same armadillos yday =D
> 
> here are my c'est mois worn for the first time in hk! (sinc ei bought them yday) excuse the mess i just unpacked and i'm just a bit everywhere atm
> sporting with a lipsy top, and all saints shiny jeans and a balancing act next to my bed =P


 I love these pics, so cute! I love your top and jeans!


----------



## dreamdoll

lulabee said:


> You look gorgeous!!!


 
Thanks lulabee!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*noah8077 - love the look.  Very classy...
*


----------



## noah8077

Thanks again for all the compliments, now if I just got the job!!!!


----------



## samina

*lilgooseberry - u look so cute..lovely outfit!
*


----------



## Bagologist

*lilgooseberry-*you look so hot! LOVE IT!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Noah - Love the VS shot! LoL!

dreamdoll - I love that dress!!

I-shop, nothing boring or lazy about that outfit!

lilgooseberry - I love the look. Your pics are too cute! I really love the c'est moi in taupe!

Carlinha - I loooooove those shoes with that dress! So holiday appropriate!!

June - stop it! You look fab!

Sorry if I missed anyone. Everyone looks great!!

Yaya - you are always so positive. It is really good to have you around!


----------



## LavenderIce

Noah--Great outfit!  I especially love the top.

I-shop--The pewter LG are pretty!

June--Give yourself a break.  Glad you had some CLs under there!

lilgoose--Nice to see another pair of the grey c'est mois on someone other than my sister and Lady Gaga.  lol


----------



## mikakaren

tried on a couple of different outfits for a casual dinner with friends coming up...
I need to lose like 2387129837198273 pounds 







the jeans are BDG from Urban Outfitters... they are AMAZING. and only like $60 a pair!!


----------



## lilmissb

*^mikakaren* that outfit is really cute!


----------



## fmd914

Noah - you can never go wrong with classic black and white - they all fit you so well too!

dreamdoll - I do love that dress - isn't it wrong to outshine the bride?

June - you do be on the move don't you?  wish I had your energy!

lilgooseberry - what a fun pic?  You look like you have fun wherever you are!

mikakaren - those jeans are too cute on you!!!!  You should buy them in multiples!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*samina*-thank-you!!

*bagologist*- thankew thankew.

*jimmy*- thanks, was a bit skeptical about the colour, was meaning to get a black pair =) but everyone has changed my mind =D

*lavenderice*- =D havent actually seen them on gaga should see what she pairs them with =P

*fmd*- haha it was 7.30 in the morning as well! have terrible jet lag =S love having fun, especially with shoes! =D


*Mikakaren*- oooh cute top, what colour are your shoes, and those slippers look super comfie!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*jimmyshoogirl*, thanks! I love the back of the dress even more 

*mikakaren*, oh cute outfit, love those jeans! 

*fmd*, thanks for your compliment, the bride was in a bright red gown, stunning tone!


----------



## mikakaren

*lilmissb - *thank you 
*fmd914* - I'm planning to.. they're so comfy too. They fit just like J brand but way more affordable; at least for broke students like myself lol
*lilgooseberry* - the top is Forever 21 and was like $14 hahaa and the color is pewter. They go with everything!!
*dreamdoll* - thank youu!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

ok i'm gonna be on this thread alot alot, cause im in hk and realised that i've only got my simples, nude vps, c'est mois and a random pair of biker boots with a stupid heel, and obviously i choose my cls than my other shoes sooo.....

jumper dress from somewhere in hk, red belt from asos, lace leggings et mon noir patent simples











oh oh and my fuschia patent mulberry (forgotten the name)






also would you ladies rather me post my outfit in like batches not everyday, everday, or just leave my lil early morning dressing up to myself and not bombard you all with my outfits? xoxo


----------



## samina

Everyday - Your simples are lovely - are they 85 or 100? 
The mulberry is the Fushia A4 Tote...

I need to get some more patent CLs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the outfit!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

^^ thankew
my simples are 100, they are my first love =D
oo and thanx for the heads up on the mulberry name, i loveee patent so shiny shiny!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilgooseberry,* first of all, your outfit is SO darling!  i love everything about it, especially with the patent simples.  

second, yes, PLEASE post your outfits whenever you can.  this is an outfit thread, girl!  i want to see your 'lil early morning dressing up.'


----------



## samina

Im off work this week and am new to CL so been reading up on the Threads...may go out to Harvey Nics tom and try some on...Been considering either the Ron Ron in Nude patent or Simples in Nude but u rock the simples!!

I love shiny shiny too....Mulberry is my first love but think CLs may change that next year..


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilgooseberry*, love your outfit and simples!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thank-you *nakedmosher*, *dreamdoll

yaya*-yay! thankew! i'm sucha girl i love dressing up =P

*samina*- simples are so so comfy on me, and nude patent simples are HOT! i was considering getting them as well but the boutique in mount street didn't have them, but mount street did, but i didnt want to go all the way there.  You should deffo take a trip to the boutiques in london =D


----------



## samina

Ligooseberry - What size did u get the simples in and do they come up small or should I get a bigger size? How did u find them when trying them out?
Love all three styles that u have

Sorry if this is off thread!


----------



## lilmissb

*lilgooseberry*, that outfit ROCKS! Simples have never looked so good! 
I say post everyday!!! I wish I could.


----------



## flowergirly

lilgooseberry said:


>


Gooseberry,

Post pics as often as you like! 

Do those Simples look a little like RonRons to anyone else?


----------



## legaldiva

Last Sunday's Mexican food date night.

(Excuse the mess in our bedroom ... )

Black H&M button down;
SFAM denim skirt;
black fishnets;
Black kid Bourge boots.


----------



## legaldiva

Wow.  That room is so messy!!!  I guess we all know who needs to do some laudry!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

You look great legal! Love the boots.


----------



## shaq91

legaldiva u look great! luv how the boots look with the short shorts and tights!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*legal*- hot! mess is good =P ( have to say that cause my rooms a mess as well)
*
lilmissb*-thanx =D

*flowergirly*- yea wen i was in the boutique i acually tried on ron rons as well and got so confused i ended up with a ron on one foot and a simple on the other foot and thought hey this is comfie. lol


----------



## mikakaren

*lilgooseberry* - I love how your CL red soles match the belt!! nice touch 
*legaldiva* - love your outfit! did you dye your hair by chance? it looks darker in that picture.


----------



## YaYa3

*legal,* you look great!  love the boots.  

but wait ... didn't you have _blond_ hair last time you posted pics?  is that you???


----------



## vuittonamour

here's 2 pics of me on my cruise last week. i brought my purple suede declics (pic to come soon) and i wore my black patent NP's for 2 different nights. 

here's the first formal night of our cruise:







and the night we went to a specialty restaurant on board to celebrate our first year together 




so sad to be back from our trip  it was so freaking nice on the ship, and now it's just cold. and we have to make our own food again. lollll.


----------



## lilgooseberry

WOW love the dresses *vuittonamour *you look so pretty!
The NPs look great as well! 

Glad you had a great time, and you and your beau look so sweet together!


----------



## YaYa3

*vuitton,* you look gorgeous.  LOVE the NPs with both dresses.  sounds like you had a wonderful trip.  always so sad when they're over.


----------



## archygirl

vuittonamour said:


> here's 2 pics of me on my cruise last week. i brought my purple suede declics (pic to come soon) and i wore my black patent NP's for 2 different nights.
> 
> here's the first formal night of our cruise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the night we went to a specialty restaurant on board to celebrate our first year together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sad to be back from our trip  it was so freaking nice on the ship, and now it's just cold. and we have to make our own food again. lollll.



You both look so cute! I love your purple dress, whose is it, if I may ask? And your Cls are sexxxxyyyyy!


----------



## vuittonamour

thank you  and yes, we were depressed starting on saturday. lol. we have to pack and have our bags out the door by 11pm for them to come pick them up so the last day/night of the cruise is always so depressing. and even on friday we were like oh no tomorrow is our last dayyyy!  and then of course sunday sucked. lol. the cruise was the first time i wore either pair of louboutins. my patent ones got some ouchies  but my purple declics are still in great condition. somehow i have a piece of patent missing on the back of one the heels, and i must have been accidentally scraping the inside of one heel on the chair i was sitting on at the bar because the sole has scratches on the inside of the heel. sigh. oh well, it happens.


----------



## vuittonamour

archygirl said:


> You both look so cute! I love your purple dress, whose is it, if I may ask? And your Cls are sexxxxyyyyy!




thanks  the dress is cheap! forever21. lol. i spent all my money on that cruise and CLs i had to shop or dresses cheap 

here's a couple other pics of it. 











and a CL at the martini bar: (lol)





​


----------



## archygirl

well, despite it coming from Forever 21, it does not look cheap! Love the shot of the CLs and the martini!


----------



## vuittonamour

and here are my declics:


----------



## vuittonamour

archygirl said:


> well, despite it coming from Forever 21, it does not look cheap! Love the shot of the CLs and the martini!



lol i try to pick things from there that look like they're made better. this one was satin so i didn't really think i could go wrong. i bought that camera for this trip too and was still learning how to use it so some of my pics are blurry. i think flash ruins a picture sometimes so i was trying to take more in natural light. it's going to take a while to learn though, my first DSLR.


----------



## rdgldy

you look beautiful and your shoes are stunning!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks rdgldy


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

vuitton you look great! and you were so worried about outfits!


----------



## cfellis522

legal - You look great in your Bourge and that skirt!  What mess!  Try having a 6 year old and a 1 year old and have Christmas!  What a mess!  

vuitton - you look great in your purple declics and your white dress.


----------



## lilmissb

^*vuittonamour* - you look great! Glad you had a great time of the cruise!

edit: LOVE the declics!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> vuitton you look great! and you were so worried about outfits!



 lol i was. and you know, that stupid white dress was such an issue until the freaking day before we left. the first one i ordered was terrible. so cheap and see-thru, it would never have worked. and it was so tight i would have looked like a hooker! so i ordered that one, and when it came the measurements they gave for length were allll wrong. my poor grandmother worked on it to hem it all friday night for me to pick it up on saturday before we left early sunday morning. the clutch turned out to work great with it though, i love the clutch for my shoes. the two satin dresses i wore as well...the tailor did it all wrong. long story, but i had to come back for them on friday so nothing was right until the bitter end! lol.


----------



## pursemonkey

Love this thread! So fun to see modeling shots of everyone's CLs and see what they paired them with. 
Vuittonamour, now I want some NPs! Yours look fabulous on you!!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks pursemonkey  i tried on the kidskin ones at the CL boutique in NYC and the salesgirl helped me decide on those rather than VPs. they didn't have any patent so i had to order them from neiman marcus (and luckily they had my size, the others were backordered) but i think there's something sexy about showing your heel in shoes. i do want a pair of VPs though. maybe the ones i saw coming out in the spring with the super tall platform?? lol i want some alti pumps too, but i'm afraid i won't be able to walk in them! i tried them on in new york and it was like whoooaaa...but i still love them!


----------



## taydev

pursemonkey, your avatar and signature is sooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## carlinha

*thoang, fmd914, lilmissb, miss_q, surlygirl, shaq, dreamdoll, dc-cutie, gemruby, yaya, lav, jlinds, hlp_28, rilokiley, kaydoll , katykit01*

*noah *- you look very classy!

*i-shop* - loving that outfit!

*june* - i said it before, and i'll say it again, you look great in this outfit!

*dreamdoll* - stunning dress

*lilgooseberry* - i love your outfits!

*mikakaren* - i love the color of that top

*legaldiva* - you are rocking those boots

*vuittonamour* - just STUNNING!!!!  i love your dresses, and your shoes of course


----------



## Stinas

Vuitton - you & your guy look great!!!  Looks like you had a blast!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*vuitton*, you look amazing!!!


----------



## thisismisschris

Wow... This thread is great!! And everyone here has such an amazing fashion sense!!!


----------



## samina

flowergirly said:


> Gooseberry,
> 
> Post pics as often as you like!
> 
> Do those Simples look a little like RonRons to anyone else?



They do look like Ron Rons, aren't simples more rounder from the front?

They look amazing thou!!


----------



## legaldiva

*lilmissb, shaq, lilgooseberry, mikakaren, yay, Cara, & carlinha:* THANK YOU!!!

And yes ... my hair until last Saturday was quite lighter.  I went in and went 2 tones darker but don't have any really good pics yet.  So don't worry!  It really is the same person!!!

*Vuittonamor*--your declics are just so gorgeous, and I love the clutch you paired them with.  I'm totally being a flake ... I have a black suede pair, and I really shouldn't keep them but they are just so beautiful.  You look like a movie star!!!!!


----------



## shaq91

vuittonamour ur soo beautiful, and both pairs look fantastic on u!


----------



## vuittonamour

legaldiva said:


> *Vuittonamor*--your declics are just so gorgeous, and I love the clutch you paired them with.  I'm totally being a flake ... I have a black suede pair, and I really shouldn't keep them but they are just so beautiful.  You look like a movie star!!!!!



wow what a compliment! thank you  and yes, keep the black suede ones. they are so gorgeous. quite possibly my favorite shoe. and thanks for the compliment on my clutch  it's all sequins and i was so lucky that the purple turned out to go perfectly with the shoes. i had such dilemmas on what color i should do since i thought i'd never find a purple to go with the shoes, but i ordered it and it turned out to be perfect!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks shaq


----------



## wantmore

I'm temporarily back. I miss all of you and this thread so much! 

DH and I attended an 18th birthday party last Sunday and the theme was black and/or white. Here I am pregnant and very uncomfortable....
black wrap dress, white shirt underneath, 
NP Nude/Nude (since a lot of my CLs are tight on me now), 
BBag First in Rouge Theatre


----------



## noah8077

Oh wantmore, you look so cute pregnant. The outfit is perfect!  I wish I had loked that good either time I was pregnant!


----------



## surlygirl

wantmore - cute outfit! you look so stylish and chic. sorry that you're uncomfortable -  you look fantastic!


----------



## wantmore

noah8077 said:


> Oh wantmore, you look so cute pregnant. The outfit is perfect! I wish I had loked that good either time I was pregnant!


Thank you so much! This day was one of the very few that I got myself fixed up. I even took a shower, LOL! DH said that pregnancy doesn't suit me and I totally agree with him.

*surlygirl* - thanks a bunch!


----------



## Zophie

vuittonamour, you look stunning in all your pics, but that white dress looks awesome with your tan!


----------



## legaldiva

_*wantmore*_--you look so chic; I've missed your pics here!!


----------



## legaldiva

I'd do anything to keep these, but because I finally got the brown boots of my dreams, they're going to have to find a new home.

Black Suede Declic Pumps 120 (I think).


----------



## legaldiva

Oops--I posted that in the wrong thread.  Sorry!


----------



## lilmissb

*wantmore* - you look very chic! Sorry to hear pregnancy doesn't agree with you 

*legal*, I love those declics! Please keep them!!!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

wantmore said:


> I'm temporarily back. I miss all of you and this thread so much!
> 
> DH and I attended an 18th birthday party last Sunday and the theme was black and/or white. Here I am pregnant and very uncomfortable....
> black wrap dress, white shirt underneath,
> NP Nude/Nude (since a lot of my CLs are tight on me now),
> BBag First in Rouge Theatre



Hi Gorgeous!    Already told you I love the outfit, but I'll tell you again...you look great!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*wantmore*- so cute! you look great! xx


----------



## lolitablue

Everybody is so stunning here! You guys look awesome!! Love all the outfits!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

here we go again =P 

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! WOOOO *sprinkle everyone with fairy dust*

excuse the two part pictures couldnt get a ful length pic so like yea oh and my mummy is wearing her simples and so is my siste rin law but you cant see her feet =P


----------



## YaYa3

_lilgooseberry,_ love the pics of your mom's and your shoes.  but mostly, i love the family picture.  that's for posting!  you look beautiful.


----------



## YaYa3

*wantmore,* i think you look adorable.  your shoes are awesome!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

aww thank you yaya! 
wish you and your family a very joyous christmas!


----------



## dreamdoll

you look amazing!! great outfit! 




wantmore said:


> I'm temporarily back. I miss all of you and this thread so much!
> 
> DH and I attended an 18th birthday party last Sunday and the theme was black and/or white. Here I am pregnant and very uncomfortable....
> black wrap dress, white shirt underneath,
> NP Nude/Nude (since a lot of my CLs are tight on me now),
> BBag First in Rouge Theatre


----------



## samina

wantmore - u look stunning!

LilGooseberry - lovely dress and love the family pics and ur mommy and ur new bronze heels..!


----------



## lilmissb

*lilgooseberry*, you have a great family! Hope you have a great Christmas holiday. You're shoes look great!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilgooseberry*, love those shoes! Hope you have a blessed X'mas!


----------



## lilgooseberry

aw thanx *samina*, *lilmissb*, *dream doll*
~merry christmas!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Merry Christmas ladies!

Here's my pic for tonight...Dinner with family.

Dress: F21 
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: CL


----------



## rdgldy

lovely!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

oooo love everythign about that outfit!! =D


----------



## vuittonamour

Zophie said:


> vuittonamour, you look stunning in all your pics, but that white dress looks awesome with your tan!




thank you


----------



## lilmissb

Simply stunning dreamdoll! Love the joli noeud dorcets! They just go with ANYTHING! Hope you had a good Christmas dinner


----------



## YaYa3

*dreamdoll,* you look gorgeous.  i LOVE everything you're wearing, especially the shoes.  have a wonderful Christmas dinner!!


----------



## JuneHawk

Cute apron and all!  You can't tell very well but I am wearing my Emerald green suede Declics and my Christmas gift from my  husband....a beautiful Tiffany necklace!


----------



## YaYa3

*june,* that pic is ADORABLE!!  i love the apron, the kitchen, the Christmas kitchen towels, and the declics ... are they declics? ... i _think_ they're declics.  you look just smashing there in the kitchen!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

oh sooooo cute!! i want your apron *june*! 
Your kitchen looks so white n clean!


----------



## JuneHawk

Yaya, they ARE Declics.

lilgo, I HATE the white kitchen!  It gets SO dirty!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

You look so cute June! I tried cooking with CL's once.. yea, didn't end well lol


----------



## babypie

June you look so cute!


----------



## mikakaren

*dreamdoll* - that dress is fabulous! Why cant I ever find pieces like that at F21  lol
*June* - love your outfit! You look so festive!


----------



## lilmissb

June - awesome outfit! Hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks ladies!

*June* - cute outfit!


----------



## lilgooseberry

heres my last cl outfit in hk.. off to shanghai tomorrow =) 

its a random long top, with random jeans =P 
and my beloved nude vps which are too big for me hence rubbed and caused unhappy feet =(

oh and my kwanpen ostrich n canvas bag =D


----------



## lilmissb

*lilgooseberry* nice outfit!


----------



## samina

June Love the green delics, lilgooseberry - cute outfit.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*lilgooseberry* - Gorgeous! My nude VP's are about 1/2 size big on me too and do the same things to me! My heels end up dying by the end of a day!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilgooseberry,* you look so cute!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilgooseberry*, nice outfit! the ostrich looks amazing!


----------



## b00mbaka

lilgooseberry, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your jeans! Wear are they from?


----------



## carlinha

*wantmore *- you look AMAZING pregnant!  that outfit is stunning on you

*lilmissb* - love the outfits, especially the one with the nude VPs

*dreamdoll* - i love your dress, and those CL shoes go perfectly with it

*june *- you look stunning in the kitchen!

here i am on xmas eve...
top: anthropologie
jeans: j brand oslo skinny jeans
shoes: Roccia python VP


----------



## shaq91

Carlinha u look amazing, idk why ur blacking our face since most of us have seen u on facebook lol and ur gorgeous!


----------



## pursemonkey

I hope I don't leave anyone out! Everyone looks so amazing and I love seeing how they rock their CLs! 
Wantmore - You are adorable and look like a model for Mimi Maternity or something! I wish I looked that good in my nude VPs now, much less when I was pregnant!
Lilgooseberry - Love the family pic, too cute! And your outfit that you paired with your nude VPs is smokin'!
Dreamdoll - Your entire outfit is so pretty, from head to toe!
June - The color of those Declics is droolworthy! So gorgeous! (And the apron is a nice touch, lol!)
Carlinha - OMG your python VPs have me swooning! I want!!
ETA: Thanks so much for the sweet comments on my avatar/siggie to those who posted!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thanx *lilmissb*, *lana*, *dreamdoll*

*boombaka*- the jeans are from this website called asos.com, =) they are so comfie, and  thankew!


----------



## lilgooseberry

oh and thank you  *pursemonkey*


----------



## carlinha

*shaq* - thank you... i dunno why i put the black dot over my face... just a reflex i guess...
*
pursemonkey *- thank you, and i LOVE your nude patent VPs with gold tips... i WANT THOSE!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*carlinha*, what a stunning outfit! Especially teamed with those VP's!!!


----------



## thisismisschris

Hope everyone had a great holiday!*

wantmore*, you look adorable pregnant!
*dreamdoll*, great find at Forever21!
*JuneHawk*, your apron is super cute! And those Declics are hot!! Love them in emerald green.
*lilgooseberry*, love all your outfits! And your family pic is so cute!
*carlinha*, your python VPs are so hot!!!!



I took some pictures on my cell phone to ask a friend which shoes to wear with my dress... Well, I here's what I picked/wore to my friends' Christmas party:

Geren Ford dress
random black patent belt
red suede Delics


----------



## lilmissb

*thisismisschris* your outfit rocks! Great combo.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the outfit MissChris!

Very Holiday looking!


----------



## pursemonkey

Misschris - LOVE your declics and your outfit is perfectly festive!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thank you *miss chris* n i love ur outfits its super cute!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*misschris: *I LOVE that dress! (oh, and the shoes of course!!) You look amazing girl!


----------



## mikakaren

*misschris* - I am in total love with your outfit!! so cute!!


----------



## carlinha

misschris, cute outfit!


----------



## legaldiva

June--I saw your FB pic, and I just love your Christmas outfit!  You are so fabulous!


----------



## JuneHawk

thanks


----------



## thisismisschris

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lulabee

Sorry pics are a bit dark!
Black silk trim BEBE top
Frankie b denim
Leatherock belt
CL Lapono


----------



## Cerina

Lulabee, love it! You rock the laponos!


----------



## noah8077

Dayum lula!  You look amazing!


----------



## YaYa3

*oh my gawd, lula!* _could you be any cuter_?  the laponos are great, but girl, don't you have TWO kids???  *geez.*  you look fabulous!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

Thanks *lulabee*, now I have to go to the gym lol You look gorgeous though!


----------



## surlygirl

*thisismisschris* - Love the plaid dress with the red declics! You look so cute.
*lula* - You are so rocking those jeans! They look amazing on you and with the lapanos!


----------



## rdgldy

*lula*, you look fabulous!!


----------



## lulabee

*cerina,noah,yaya,Lana,surly and rdgldy!* You all make me feel so purrrrdy!


----------



## lilmissb

*lulabee* - fantastic outfit! So nice to see an outfit of yours as I'venever seen one before. Love the laponos with them. And you have 2 kids????? Wow, I can only hope my figure will be as svelte as yours after kids!


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> *lulabee* - fantastic outfit! So nice to see an outfit of yours as I'venever seen one before. Love the laponos with them. And you have 2 kids????? Wow, I can only hope my figure will be as svelte as yours after kids!


 Thanks! :shame:


----------



## YaYa3

i'm on my way to a little party ... in my ornirons for the first time out!  are my jeans too short, girls??  honest, please.   or


----------



## lilmissb

I actually really love that outfit *yaya!* You look very casual chic. They make your gorgeous long legs look even longer! I'm getting leg envy!!!  In case you haven't figured it out I'm kinda short...


----------



## lulabee

You look gorge *yaya*!!! I think your jeans look perfect! Take some action shots at the party!!!


----------



## thisismisschris

Wow! *lulabee*, two kids and you look like that?? You are one HOT MAMA!! And those Laponos ROCK!

*YaYa3*, the jeans look good to me! I can kinda see why you'd feel like they were a bit short if you were looking down at your legs, but with the Ornirons' pointed toe your legs look miles long! Have fun at the party!


----------



## samhainophobia

lula, you look fab!

yaya, I personally wear my jeans and pants as long as I possibly can without shredding them (I tell my tailor to hem all of my pants so that they're just a hair above hitting the ground), so I can see why you're concerned.  But I think you look wonderful -- you're making me want to hunt down a pair of Ornirons, in fact! -- and I'd never look at you and think that your jeans were too short.  You have a very nice line between the end of the jean and the toe of the boot.  Everything flows nicely.


----------



## noah8077

Here is my outfit for lunch and daiquiri's today with buzzytoes
My post two kids does not look nearly as hot as lula


----------



## lulabee

noah8077 said:


> Here is my outfit for lunch and daiquiri's today with buzzytoes
> My post two kids does not look nearly as hot as lula


 Are you kidding me woman??? You look hotttt! I see a fabulous waistline there!


----------



## lulabee

*misschris & sam,* thank you for your sweet compliments!


----------



## lilmissb

^I agree with lulabee - you look great! Your waistline is quite slim! I love the matching dress/top and shoes! Pretty much a perfect colour match


----------



## savvysgirl

*Thisismisschris* - I LOVE both your dress & CL's. You look so cute!!

*Lulabee *- You're utterly stunning!!!! Your outfit is perfect. The lapono's are perfect on you. 

*Noah8077 *- You have a lovely figure and those booties are gorgeous. Love the colour.


----------



## rdgldy

noah, you look great!


----------



## Tampachic

You all look amazing!  Love the color of those booties.  Phew... 

There are definitely some hot mamas here.


----------



## dialmee

misschris - love the dress!
lulabee - nice outfit, especially love the belt!
yaya - your jeans look great with your ornirons!
noah - fab outfit, love the booties!


----------



## thisismisschris

*noah8077*, you look amazing! There should be a "Hot Mamas in CLs Club"... lol! Love the C'est Mois, and your top matches them so perfectly!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks everyone, I have to admit I did a little sucking in before I snapped the picture!!! LOL


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* you look amazing!  great outfit!    i KNOW you two had fun!


----------



## mikakaren

*lula* - your legs go on for miles!!! how tall are you girl?? I've got some leg envy over here too lol
*yaya* - I wear my skinny jeans right at my ankle so my shoes show lol I think the shorter the hem the more CLs stand out :okay:
*noah* - girl you look better than me and I've had no kids!! ush:


----------



## lilgooseberry

lula- wow! great outfit! how do u get ur hair so straight!?

yaya- yummy!! =D no the jeans look right, cause they show off ur shoe and sole =P 

noah- loving the jumper dress nad shoe combo!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb, lulabee, misschris, sam, dialmee, mikakaren and lilgooseberry!*  you guys are SO sweet.  i gotta tell you, though, those ornirons hurt like a mother!  i was in some SERIOUS pain!  :cry:


----------



## lulabee

Thanks *savvy & dialmee!*
*mikakaren,* you are a sweetie! I'm about 5'8.
*lilgoose,* I get the Thermal Reconditioning, permamnent straightening, done twice a year.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

WOW! Everyones outfits look GREAT!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

This is from my friend's bday party on saturday:






DANG! I just noticed the side of my bra was showing! I hope I wasn't walking around thinking I was cute with it showing all night


----------



## rilokiley

omg *b00mbaka*, I LOVE your dress- where is it from??


----------



## mistyknightwin

Boom you look beautiful!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Boom*, fabulous dress-the whole look is wonderful!


----------



## b00mbaka

Aww! Thanks Rilo, Misty, rdgldy! It's an H&M shirt, Forever21 belt & Bebe skirt


----------



## surlygirl

b00m - you look fabulous!!! Love the color of that skirt. Gorgeous!


----------



## lulabee

*b00m,* you look absolutely stunning! Every single part of that outfit goes perfectly together.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Wow, boom, you look absolutely stunning, I love that skirt.


----------



## archygirl

b00mbaka said:


> This is from my friend's bday party on saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANG! I just noticed the side of my bra was showing! I hope I wasn't walking around thinking I was cute with it showing all night



Love your outfit!!!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Surly, lulabee, Queen & archy!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

damn, *b00mbaka,*!!   you look HOT, girl!  love the outfit.


----------



## lilmissb

*b00m* you look stylish as! The bra is hardly noticeable!


----------



## Tampachic

Boombaka,
You look great!  Love the chartreuse.


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks YaYa, lilmissb, & tampachic!


----------



## pursemonkey

b00mbaka, love your style! You really put together a stunning outfit!


----------



## taydev

b00mbaka theres no way anyone notice the bra girl. that outfit is bad ass!


----------



## b00mbaka

I'm glad you gals like it! Thanks pursemonkey & taydev!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

Noah -- I did not care for the C'est Mois until I saw that outfit.  You look wonderful.

B00m -- fabulous as always!  I love your use of colors -- very bold.  And you have such a pretty smile .


----------



## bisousx

Wearing a bebe dress and my ariella clou boots


----------



## lilmissb

nice outfit bisousx!


----------



## heat97

just came back from a cruise-- me and my satin vp's


----------



## rdgldy

You look beautiful!  Hope you had a great time.


----------



## lilmissb

those satin VP's are FABULOUS heat! Oh yeah, love the dress too!


----------



## Tampachic

Bisous- Love the boots.  Badass.  

Heat- You look beautiful and elegant.  LOVE the satin VP's.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*heat97*: You look gorgeous! I hope you enjoyed the cruise!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm so behind again, ahh!  I need to check in more often to see all of you fabulous ladies!!
*
              xsouzie *- You look hot... the Bourges (I'm so sad I couldn't find a pair!) are amazing on you!!

*  noah *- Such a cute outfit and I  your black patent decolletes!  The black/white outfit is tres chic too!  Ohh, and your latest outfit with the teal suede C'est Moi booties is so cute! 
*
    dreamdoll *- What a pretty dress!!  Ohhh, that Nicole Miller dress + Armadillos is a stunning combo!  I love the black top + shiny jeans and C'est Moi booties too!  The outfit after that, with the red patent belt (love the pop of color!) and lace leggings is so cute!  Ohhh, I have the same Chanel timeless clutch (but in caviar) and CLs... and the F21 dress looks great on you! 
*
             gem *- I really love color, and your outfit is so fun and well put together!   If I had the burgundy new simples I'd be wearing them all the time too!
*
   carlinha *- I absolutely love the color of your dress!  The glitters are so beautiful!  You look fab!! The Anthro top and J Brands (my fave!!) with the VPs is a stunning combo too!
*
           I-shop* - I love those LGs and your dress looks fab on you!

*           JuneHawk* - I love that top on you, and you're being silly... you look great!!!   Ohhh, the apron + Declics is too cute!

*        legal* - I doubt your SO was concentrating on the meal with you looking that smokin hot!!

*       vuitton *- You look great in all of your pics!!  I'm a huge fan of high/low (everything can't always be $$$$ haha :-p), and F21 has some (when you dig through the crap haha) pieces that look a lot more expensive than they are! 
*
     wantmore* - You look so chic... being pregnant agrees with you for sure, even if you don't feel so great! 
*
   lilgooseberry* - You look so pretty in the pic with your family!!  I love the jeans and top you have on in the second pic too... I'm sorry the VPs hurt!
*
  thisismisschris* - I love the GF dress on you and the Declics are perfect with it!
*
  lulabee *- Omg, can I have your legs?   You look amazing!

*  Yaya* - The Ornirons look fab on you... I prefer my jeans a bit longer, but yours still work really well because of pointy toe! 
*
b00mbaka* - I love the mix of colors in your outfit... so fabulous!
*
bisousx *- Hey girl!  Hot dress + even hotter shoes = !  Love it!
*
heat97* - You look so pretty and the VPs are perfect with the dress you have on!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I've forgotten to take pics these past few weeks, but I found two!

I wore this a few days ago when I was bored out of my a$$ in AC (not a gambler... I'd rather shop!) haha.  Target grey ruffly turtleneck, cheapie F21 lacey short sleeved jacket, J Brand Ink zipper ankle skinny jeans, Chanel red caviar Jumbo and my black patent decolletes! 






Second pic... I had to wear CLs for my graduation, even though I literally froze to death!!   You can't really see my outfit, but I have on black pants from Express, a pink silk DVF top and my magenta patent Mody Blues (so comfy)!  I have no idea who the guy on the end is haha (left in camel!) but I'm with my parents and grandparents.


----------



## lilmissb

The black decolletes really do go with anything! And to think I let some slip away. Oh well. One day. Congrats on your grad. What did you graduate in fiery?


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

I love those Decolletes! I can't wait to get myself a pair. Congrats on graduating!

Oh, and WOOOOOT.. I'm from Poughkeepsie! (Ok, not exactly Poughkeepsie, but like 10 mins away! lol)


----------



## thisismisschris

*b00mbaka*, LOVE your outfit! I especially love the color of your skirt with your shoes...
*bisousx*, super cute!
*heat97*, you look lovely! Looks like you had fun on your cruise!
*fieryfashionist*, your outfit is super cute! I think I need some black patent Decolletes now, since they really do go with everything... I love your Chanel!!! And congrats on your graduation! That's funny about that random guy in the pic, though... lol!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *lilmissb*!  They really do... you need a pair!   I think I want some black kid simples too, for when the decolletes are too much and for a some variety (also cuz I can't walk for miles in mine like some ladies can haha). :-p  Ohhh, I graduated with my MBA. 
*
LanaTHESTAR* - Wow, what a small world!   I've never seen anyone here with a pair of CLs, so if I spot you, I'll probably pass out!   Aww, thank you! 

*thisismisschris* - Aww, thank you!   I think you need a pair too!   Haha, I know, but since he's a fellow "brownie" he kinda looks like he belongs!   He kept talking to me about wanting to get an MBA and for a while, I was so confused, because I thought he was referring to his son or something... but no, apparently he wants to get one haha.  I asked my dad about him, and he's a retired surgeon with, apparently, too much free time on his hands (but good for him, because you're never too old to do what you want to do).


----------



## hlp_28

*fiery *my dear, love your jeans with the decollete !!! And off course your *red jumbo*!!! 

Congrats on your grad !! Sometimes I think high heels are so sexy but lower heels are much more practical !!!


----------



## Souzie

fieryfashionist said:


> I've forgotten to take pics these past few weeks, but I found two!
> 
> I wore this a few days ago when I was bored out of my a$$ in AC (not a gambler... I'd rather shop!) haha. Target grey ruffly turtleneck, cheapie F21 lacey short sleeved jacket, J Brand Ink zipper ankle skinny jeans, Chanel red caviar Jumbo and my black patent decolletes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pic... I had to wear CLs for my graduation, even though I literally froze to death!!  You can't really see my outfit, but I have on black pants from Express, a pink silk DVF top and my magenta patent Mody Blues (so comfy)! I have no idea who the guy on the end is haha (left in camel!) but I'm with my parents and grandparents.


 
Fiery, you ALWAYS look hot...especially with Miss Red!!!  Congrats on your grad and oh dear...you didn't get the leather Bourge Zeppas?  What happend?


----------



## savvysgirl

b00mbaka said:


> This is from my friend's bday party on saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANG! I just noticed the side of my bra was showing! I hope I wasn't walking around thinking I was cute with it showing all night


 
Your outfit is stunning. I really like your skirt!!! 

FAB piccie!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Fiery, you always look so fabulous! Love your outfits and congrats on the graduation!


----------



## heat97

rdgldy, lilmiss b, tampachic, fiery- thank you so much for the kind words!
lanathestar, misschris- thank you the cruise was amazing--- so hard to come back to cold weather after that.


----------



## heat97

fiery congrats on your graduation!!!


----------



## lolitablue

*HEAT*, the picture with your satin VPs: stunning!  I am so looking for those shoes!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*heat,* you look so beautiful in your cruise pic.  LOVE the VPs!  

*fiery,* the decolletes are fabulous with your jeans.  LOVE those decolletes!  and congratulations on graduating with your MBA.  HOORAY for you!


----------



## dreamdoll

*thisismisschris*, cute dress! Really nice with the declics!

*lula*, wow you look amazing!! and love those laponos!

*yaya*, great outfit and nice jeans!

*noah*, love your booties!

*b00m*, love your outfit!

*fiery*, you look amazing and congrats on graduation!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks *samhaino*, *fiery* (and  @ the random in your picture! Love the CC), *misschris*, *savvysgirl*, and *dreamdoll*!!! And to think, I was going to wear my black Mads with the outfit but decided against it since I'm probably going to wear it for new years eve... I'm glad I made the right decision!


----------



## Miss_Q

*fieryfashionist-* love your first outfit

*b00mbaka- *H O T!


----------



## Leescah

Gorgeous outfits everyone! Am so behind in this thread after the christmas festivities! Argh!!

I wore my new Ornirons on xmas day


----------



## heat97

thank you so much lolita and yaya.

leescah-- lovethe ornirons and what a cute dress!!


----------



## Leescah

Thanks heat! BTW I loved your outfit from your cruise - did you have a fab time? I have wanted to go on a cruise for so many years now (plus I hate flying so it's the perfect holiday for me!) but my DF detests the idea, he thinks it's for OAPs only (totally clueless, bless him) even though my parents have been on 2 and tell him otherwise all the time! One day I WILL go on one though - he can't keep telling me 'no' forever, right?


----------



## lilmissb

what a great outfit for Chirssy day *leescah*! I'm actually starting to come around to ornirons but luckily they look awful on me so I won't any.


----------



## Miss_Q

Dress- Inc International Concepts 
Shoes- Black Patent Decollettes

After seeing this picture it's time to go back to the gym


----------



## lilmissb

Very nice Miss_Q! LOVE the decolletes. Must get some. After my ban of course...


----------



## javaboo

*MissQ*: You look good there!

I've never posted here before but always enjoyed all the outfit you guys post. Here is one of me in a _BCBG 3/4 sweater_, _Habitual jeans_ and _Pewter/Bronze Simple 100_. I think I need to go to the gym too!


----------



## Miss_Q

Thank you lilmissb! 



javaboo- you are so tiny. you do not need the gym at all. you look great!


----------



## fmd914

Okay there is no way that I can catch up after being out for a week so - thanks to all that posted for all of the eye candy!

Heat - congrats on the cruise - you look like you had fun!

Boom - I just LOVE your outfit shots!  So MUCH FUN!!!!

Miss Q  and Java - No gym necessary - Java - I always imagined you shorter!:shame:

Lulabee - Your figure is TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Miss_Q *- I love your dress! Your figure is mint.

*Java *- Your teeeeeeny!!! Definately no need to head to the gym. Such a cute outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

*java!* So glad you posted! Great outfit - no gym necessary from me too. How tall are you cos you do look more than average height.


----------



## thisismisschris

*leescah*, I love your Ornirons! I have small ankles and wide feet around the ball of my foot, so my Ornirons fit my tootsies but not around my ankles so I've only worn them with skinny jeans, lol. I wish I could wear them with dresses like you can! You look great!
*Miss_Q*, very cute! Ahhh... Every time I see the black patent Decolletes, I get the urge to splurge again! And I said I'd wait until my birthday... Too bad the black patents are never on sale...
*javaboo*, love the outfit! The sweater is very cute...

 And *Miss_Q* and *javaboo*, whatchu talkin' bout, needing to go to the gym? You guys look great!!!


----------



## javaboo

Awww thanks guys! :shame: Its just the some people tell me I'm getting a bit heavy and with all these Xmas dinners it doesn't help!

*Fmd *& *lilmissb*: I am pretty short only 5'2" but with my CLs on I'm 5'5?


----------



## lilmissb

*WHAT???* People have been telling you you're fat??? In what universe are you FAT? Again, feeling like the Michellin man in comparison. Sheesh! Can I come over and knock out whoever said that? Hope it wasn't DH. ush:

Yeah! BTW I'm your height too!


----------



## noah8077

I too am 5'2"


----------



## hlp_28

*Java* - I have been dying to see you on outfit thread !!!! You look so classy with that bronze simple 

And who said you need to go to gym??? *NO WAY* !!!!!! 

You look *ABSOLUTELY PERFECT* !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javaboo

Nope it wasn't the DH. You know how family are when they haven't seen you in a while. I've seen you in the HL thread and you look great. 

My friend was wearing her heels the other day while I was in flats. She's at least a head taller than me and I felt kinda kinda Hobbit-like. LOL, I'm not sure if that was a good or bad thing but it felt kinda cool. I was kinda thinking, 'Wow so this is what Frodo must feel like in LOTR!' 

Thanks *Hlp*!


----------



## YaYa3

*javaboo & Miss_Q,* you girls STOP that talk.  you too, *lilmissb.*  you ALL are darling and so stylish!  i just won't let ANYONE talk dirt on themselves on here.  ya hear?  everyone looks adorable in their outfits with their TDF shoes.


----------



## surlygirl

That's right! Set them straight, *YaYa*! Love it! Everyone looks fabulous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*JavaBoo* - what the hell you talkin' 'bout?  Gym?  You're kidding right.  You look just fine


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Me and my Black kid leather Pigalle 120's


----------



## surlygirl

Cute pic, AllHail! Love your updo.


----------



## lilmissb

*Yaya* - God bless you! You're such a sweetie!!! 

Thanks *java*. I can't wait for my ash HL to arrive and it's taking AGES! I got it sent by USPS 5-6 day instead of FedEx 1-3 day cos it was half the price but I'm just wishing I paid the extra $55 to get it by today. Sorry, wrong thread for HL talk....

*AllHail* - OMG you look fabulous!  the hair do!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AllHailtheQueen said:


> Me and my Black kid leather Pigalle 120's



You look amazing!


----------



## Tampachic

Allhail,
Love the Pigalles.


----------



## Leescah

AllHailtheQueen said:


> Me and my Black kid leather Pigalle 120's


 
Yowzers!! You look hawt!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the pigalles!!


----------



## rilokiley

*AllHail*, those Pigalles are killer!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Thank you fmd914, savvysgirl, thisismisschris & YaYa!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Surly- Thank you, this is one of my favorite hair styles
Lilmissb-
Ladylouboutin08-
Tampachic-
Leescah-
naked-
rilo-:kiss:

Thanks you everyone for all of your lovely comments. Now if I can just figure out how to make the pictures a little biggermaybe next time.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*AllHailtheQueen*: WOW! Those shoes make a statement! - SEXY!


----------



## YaYa3

*AllHail,* great pic and fabulous shoes!!


----------



## rdgldy

AllHailtheQueen said:


> Me and my Black kid leather Pigalle 120's


sizzling hot!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

new years outfit 

VPL top, Limited Pants, SCISSOR GIRLS!!


----------



## rilokiley

*naked*, you look great!  I love your makeup!


----------



## Tampachic

Naked,
That top looks great on you and the scissor girls are perfect.  Happy New Year!


----------



## thisismisschris

*AllHailTheQueen*, love the Pigalles! So sexy!! I can't walk in the 120s unless I'm going like .000000001 miles per hour... But if I could walk in them at normal speed, I'd snap those up in a second! lol

*nakedmosher2of3*, you rock that outfit! Love the silver pants!! Very New Year's-y...


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Thank you *misschris,lana,yaya, and rdgldy. 
Naked*- you look beautiful. I love your scissor girls.


----------



## lilmissb

*naked* I love your outfit! Love your hair and makeup. Happy new years everyone!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*naked!*  WOW, girl!  you look AWESOME!  love the SGs.


----------



## rdgldy

Naked, the whole look is fabulous! Enjoy your evening.


----------



## surlygirl

*naked* - love your outfit! and your makeup and hair look amazing as usual. you're a rock star, girl!


----------



## lulabee

*Allhail & naked,* you both look stunning!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Naked* - everytime you post, I start singing 'So What" by Pink.  Love the whole look!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

thank you rilo, dc, lula, surly, rdgldy, yaya, lilmissb, all hail, misschris, and tampachic!!! 

Pics to come in the action shots


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Today I walked with the vampires

Top-Hot topic
Leggings-American Apparel
Shoes- Python Twistochat 100's
Sunnies-Dior (forgot the model)


----------



## rdgldy

Wow!!! You look amazing.


----------



## lulabee

AllHailtheQueen said:


> Today I walked with the vampires
> 
> Top-Hot topic
> Leggings-American Apparel
> Shoes- Python Twistochat 100's
> Sunnies-Dior (forgot the model)


 You look fab!!! I love your Twistochats!!


----------



## girliegirl

My first Louboutins EVER!  I had to go a little practical so I can wear them to work so they're a little basic but I can't stop looking at them.
I had to share with someone and this seemed like it might be the place.


----------



## Tampachic

Girliegirl,
Congrats on your beautiful Lady Grants!  
You can definitely wear those to work and they look nice with your pants too.
Welcome to the club.


----------



## amazigrace

girliegirl said:


> My first Louboutins EVER!  I had to go a little practical so I can wear them to work so they're a little basic but I can't stop looking at them.
> I had to share with someone and this seemed like it might be the place.



Congratulations on your first pair! They look fantastic on you! I know what you mean about not being to keep looking at them. That's exactly what I do, too.


----------



## amazigrace

All Hail - girl if I looked like you in my CLs, I'd look like a million bucks! You're a bombshell, and the shoes are gorgeous!

Naked - I love your SGs! I've been trying for months to get my hair to look like yours. Guess I need to come to you! I love it.


----------



## girliegirl

Thank you ladies!! I feel so silly but I'm totally over the moon about these damn shoes. Even my kids (2 girls) love them and said how pretty they are!

Happy new Year to you!


----------



## Zophie

those are beautiful girliegirl and a great choice for a first pair.  You can wear them with a lot.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

amazi - thanks! maybe we'll need to exchange tips 

girliegirl! i love your first pair! it's lovely to see you so happy with them!


----------



## Bagologist

b00mbaka said:


> This is from my friend's bday party on saturday:


----------



## lilmissb

*AllHail* - Love those python twistochats! Again GREAT hair!!! I want to get my hair to do tht when it's longer!!!

*girliegirl* - the lady grants still remain one of my fave styles for work. I love them but don't own them yet!


----------



## niccig

Oh man, I should have posted my outfit for tonight but I forgot to take a picture. Boo.


----------



## dreamdoll

Everyone looks amazing! Happy New Year ladies! 

Went out to town with DH today...


----------



## rdgldy

Jealous that you can dress like that while I freeze my butt off.  Your outfit looks gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

*girliegirl*- I never really liked the Lady Grants before, but you make them look great!
*dreamdoll*- very chic!


----------



## Tampachic

Dreamdoll:
Great outfit.   Hope you had a fun night!


----------



## amazigrace

dreamdoll said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> Went out to town with DH today...



*Dreamdoll,* you look like a dream doll in that outfit and those shoes!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks bagologist!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*girliegirl*, I love the lady grants on you.  I think these are a very unrated shoe!


----------



## girliegirl

rilokiley said:


> *girliegirl*- I never really liked the Lady Grants before, but you make them look great!
> *dreamdoll*- very chic!



THANK YOU!

Dreamdoll, i love that outfit. Looks comfy yet pulled together!


----------



## cjy

girliegirl said:


> My first Louboutins EVER!  I had to go a little practical so I can wear them to work so they're a little basic but I can't stop looking at them.
> I had to share with someone and this seemed like it might be the place.


 Congrats!! You look great and I love your pose!!!!


----------



## cjy

Bagologist said:


> b00mbaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from my friend's bday party on saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN!
Click to expand...


----------



## cjy

dreamdoll said:


> Everyone looks amazing! Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> Went out to town with DH today...


 I love how they look on!!


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL @ the "Damn!" cjy! Thanks!

I wore a Zara dress & my Mads to a NYE party last night (and yes the photo was taken while I was dancing on a skate ramp ):


----------



## lilmissb

*dreamdoll* - what a fabulously casual chic outfit!

*b00m* - love the combo. The dress is really cute and I LOVE those mads!


----------



## rilokiley

*b00mbaka*- another great outfit!  The Mads look great with tights!


----------



## lvpiggy

i suppose this counts as an outfit, so figured i'd post here too! NYE:


----------



## carlinha

out on New Year's Eve

purple sweater dress, black tights, burgundy glittart decolletes, eggplant balenciaga


----------



## dreamdoll

*rdgldy*, thanks - I'm right at the other end of the globe. It was really quite hot on New Years Day...

*rilokiley*, *tampachic*, *amazigrace*, *girlygirl*, *lilmissb*, thanks!

*b00m* - love those mads on you!

*lv* - you look so glamourous!! love the dress!

*carlinha* - great outfit! And love the colour on your decolletes!


----------



## rdgldy

*lv-*your dress is lovely.  I like the way you combined it with camo pigalles.
*carlinha*-cute outfit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*carlinha  *very cute look, love the bag!!
*b00m *- looks like fun times!


----------



## thisismisschris

*AllHailTheQueen*, I love the leggings+Twistochats together.
*girliegirl*, very nice! Congrats on your first pair! They're lovely! And I totally understand that feeling of not being able to stop looking at your shoes... lol
*dreamdoll,* very cute! Love your top!!
*b00mbaka*, love your outfit! And those Mad Marys are fab!!
*lvpiggy*, you look amazing! Love the super glam dress and your camo Pigalles.
*carlinha*, love your Balenciaga!! And the burgundy glittart Decolletes are hot!

Hope everyone had a great New Year's Eve/Day!


----------



## lilmissb

*lv*, I've said it before but great outfit!
*
carlinha *- so cute! love the dress shoes and bag!!!


----------



## Tampachic

Boombaka, already mentioned the hotness of your shoes in another thread but what a great party dress!

LV, you look beautiful.  What an elegant dress!

Carlinha, still love that color.  (And your hair is beautiful.)


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks lilmissb, rilokiley, dreamdoll, DC-Cutie, thisismisschris, and Tampachic!


----------



## Tampachic

Me going to dinner with my sister tonight... it's 11 degrees outside.  

(wearing my beloved black suede Ginervas)


----------



## shaq91

Tampachic u look amazing! The boots look fantastic on u!


----------



## Tampachic

Thank you Shaq. 
Just sent you a PM.


----------



## lilmissb

Tampachic you look so chic! Really love your boots.


----------



## shaq91

Tampachic said:


> Thank you Shaq.
> Just sent you a PM.



np, and i answered back!


----------



## heat97

boom-- awesome outfit!!!!
lv- what a gorgeous dress and love how you paired them!
carlinha-- looks amazing!!


----------



## rilokiley

great outfits, ladies!  I hope I did not forget anyone.

*lv_piggy*- your dress is beautiful, and it fits you so well!
*carlinha*- I love the burgundy glittart, and your bag is TDF!
*tampachic*- you look great!  I need a pair of CL boots!


----------



## buzzytoes

My outfit for work today. 
Sweater & Tank underneath: Maurice's
Jeans: Express
Shoes: Eel Grey Decollettes (courtesy of rdgldy )
Now while it is a known fact that I have no fashion sense, the sweater does have grey flecks in it so technically I match.


----------



## rdgldy

looking good!


----------



## Souzie

Here's my NYE oufit. I've been wearing dresses for years on end, so this year I decided to wear pants. Plus, it was FREEZING outside.

Paired with Declic 140s...


----------



## YaYa3

*tampachic,* you look absolutely adorable!  love your bag, too!!


----------



## noah8077

Zooey Top
VS Tank
Gap Jeans
Purple Declics

I need to fugure out how to stand still to take non-blurry pictures!


----------



## samhainophobia

^ Love!!!  

Noah, what wonderful use of color.  What bag are you carrying?  If you have a bright green or blue bag, I think that that would look so terrific


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* you look adorable!  love the purple declics, miss tiny!!!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks sam and yaya!  I am not too crazy about bags so I just had my new black LV.


----------



## rdgldy

"just" a new black LV??


----------



## legaldiva

With the best of intentions, BF and I plan on going out for a drink; this is my outfit.  We will prob stay in and drink wine on the courch ... it's cold!  And we're old and lazy.  ush:

- J. Crew cableknit sweater;
- SFAM denim mini skirt; and
- Brown kid Alta Ariella knee high boots.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Noah8077 *- I can't believe you were worried before about your figure. It's totally mint. Love the purple declics!!

Love the outfit *legaldiva*! I love brown CL boots!

*All hail* - WOW .. the leggings!!!!!!

*Naked* - Totally love the NY outfit. Your hair is LUSH!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*TampaChic *- very chic indeed.  luvs the whole looks
*Noah* - perfecto!
*LegalDiva* - work it!!!!  Luv the boots, sexy casual!


----------



## thisismisschris

*Tampachic*, those Ginervas are hot!
*buzzytoes*, you look great! And I don't think shoes always need to "match" with an outfit. I like when a piece stands out, and those Decolletes definitely stand out!
*xsouzie*, lookin' good! And the Declics are hot! I wish I could walk in the 140s... lol. 
*noah8077*, nice! Love the purple Declics! And the purple top with the yellow peeking out is very cute!
*legaldiva*, love those boots! And your sweater looks so cozy... Hope you guys make it out of the house so you can show off your whole outfit! lol...


----------



## noah8077

Thanks DC, misschris, and savvy.

rdgldy, I meant just "black" LOL, no fun colors.


----------



## rilokiley

*buzzytoes*- you look great!  I love the Decollete with jeans!
*xsouzie*- I love the bag, the shoes, the top... everything!  All black is always so sexy.
*noah*- purple suede Declics!  you know I love them... and I love how you paired it with the yellow tank!
*legaldiva*- very cute!  I love the chunky sweater, mini, and boots look you put together!


----------



## cjy

Legal you look great as always and I love your hair color!!!! You wear boots very well!!


----------



## cjy

Tampachic said:


> Me going to dinner with my sister tonight... it's 11 degrees outside.
> 
> (wearing my beloved black suede Ginervas)


 Gorgeous!! 11 degrees???? YIKES!


----------



## cjy

noah8077 said:


> Zooey Top
> VS Tank
> Gap Jeans
> Purple Declics
> 
> I need to fugure out how to stand still to take non-blurry pictures!


I love the blue and yellow together!


----------



## cjy

b00mbaka said:


> LOL @ the "Damn!" cjy! Thanks!
> 
> I wore a Zara dress & my Mads to a NYE party last night (and yes the photo was taken while I was dancing on a skate ramp ):


 Loving that dress with the belt!


----------



## lilmissb

*buzzy* - great outfit! Hope you had a great one. 

*xsouzie *- SMOKING HOT! I love your little star tats! Oh the oufit rocks too 
*
noah *- you look fab! I really need some purple/magenta/fuschia declics in my life! 

*legal* - how many boots do you have??? Love them tho. You look great and I need boots in my life....


----------



## carlinha

thanks everyone!!!

love your outfits!  i am especially drooling after noah's purple suede declics... and legal, you look hot in a mini and those boots!


----------



## Souzie

Thanks *rilokiley*

*Thisismisschris*: Thank you.  They're surprisingly comfortable to walk in and...on frozen ground too!  Although I had to practice walking in them before I left the house...LOLLL

*Lilmissb*: You're too kind!  Oh yes...me + tats = .  I have 8 of em!!


----------



## lilmissb

^I'm still to get my first! Been wanting one for the last 12 years but such a wuss when it comes to pain!!!! I can't imagine 8! But I've heard it's addictive...


----------



## lulabee

noah8077 said:


> Zooey Top
> VS Tank
> Gap Jeans
> Purple Declics
> 
> I need to fugure out how to stand still to take non-blurry pictures!


 Noah you look FAB!!! I need those Declics!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I must sell my 100/120 to get the 140s. You just helped with my decision!!


xsouzie said:


> Here's my NYE oufit. I've been wearing dresses for years on end, so this year I decided to wear pants. Plus, it was FREEZING outside.
> 
> Paired with Declic 140s...



Noah - I am loving the declic's!

I love everyone's outfits, but I had to go back too far to catch up and forgot what I saw!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks everyone!! Legal love those boots - makes me think I should have gotten brown instead of black!


----------



## lulabee

Where do you get the 140s anyway?? I need.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks Savvys


I love your outfit w/ the declics noah!! Purple


----------



## noah8077

Thanks again everyone!  My tootsies hurt today after their first trip out with the Declics, definitely need some stretching out!


----------



## Bagologist

lvpiggy said:


> i suppose this counts as an outfit, so figured i'd post here too! NYE:


  Beautiful!


----------



## girliegirl

Legal, I love the pairing! You look great!


----------



## dreamdoll

*noah *- love those declics on you! amazing colour!


----------



## lvpiggy

noah8077 said:


> Zooey Top
> VS Tank
> Gap Jeans
> Purple Declics
> 
> I need to fugure out how to stand still to take non-blurry pictures!


 
i love this outfit!  esp the way the yellow top peeks out just a bit

ps - i think it may be the mirror, i have one mirror that always looks blurry in pix, even though other in other mirrors my pics come out clear . . .


----------



## Tampachic

THANK YOU *Lilmiss, Rilo, Yaya, DCutie, ThisisMiss, and Cjy*!  I ran inside when we got to the restaurant and managed to stay somewhat warm that night.


----------



## lulabee

Tampachic said:


> Me going to dinner with my sister tonight... it's 11 degrees outside.
> 
> (wearing my beloved black suede Ginervas)


 Tampa, you look so chic, Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Tampachic

Lula,
Thank you so much!  (BTW: I love your Astraqueens!)


----------



## Mai Britt

Any cool idea for outifts that would look amazing with the blue Catwoman?


----------



## rilokiley

^ I think they would look great with leggings!  maybe with a chunky sweater or tunic?


----------



## morfoula

next to the christmas treee with my new decollettes! 
and a larok blazer
jbrand 10 in skinnnnnny jeans in black


----------



## lilmissb

stylish morfoula! As always


----------



## morfoula




----------



## YaYa3

*morfoula!*  OMG!  you look SO beautiful!  and, of course, i love your decolletes, shoe twin!


----------



## morfoula

i feel like i'm glowing because i met a new boy and he's wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

fabulous, *morfoula*!!!


----------



## YaYa3

yes, i can tell that you're glowing!  i'm so happy for you!  he's one lucky guy, i'll tell ya!


----------



## shaq91

Morfoula u look amazing! I know u dont care what i think but u do!


----------



## girliegirl

morfoula said:


> i feel like i'm glowing because i met a new boy and he's wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!



New boy + those shoes is an awesome combo!!! You look awesome!


----------



## dreamdoll

*morfoula* - you look gorgeous! and loving those shoes!!


----------



## samhainophobia

God, I really need some black patent Decolletes.  

They look great, *morfoula*!


----------



## lilmissb

morfoula said:


> i feel like i'm glowing because i met a new boy and he's wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!




Oooh! Very nice! That butterfly feeling in your stomach when you first meet someone nice is both thrilling and scary. I look forward to your "date outfit" posts


----------



## morfoula

heheheheeheehehe
thanks everyone!!!! i'm super excited. i love my dee's


----------



## morfoula

shaq91 said:


> Morfoula u look amazing! I know u dont care what i think but u do!



every opinion is fine!


----------



## *Lo

Morfoula you look beautiful!!  Congrats on the new boy...and I love the dark hair.


----------



## morfoula

thanks lo


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassy Morfoula!!


----------



## lvpiggy

morfoula said:


> i feel like i'm glowing because i met a new boy and he's wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
awwwww congrats!!!!  that's awesome!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

morfoula love the outfit!! and hurray for new boys!!


----------



## Tampachic

Morfoula,
You are gorgeous.  
LOVE your shoes.  
Fabulous outfit.  
Beautiful glow.  Congrats on the new boy, and I agree: LUCKY MAN.


----------



## babypie

noah8077 said:


> Here is my outfit for lunch and daiquiri's today with buzzytoes
> My post two kids does not look nearly as hot as lula



I love this look!!  Perfect casual chic.


----------



## babypie

heat97 said:


> just came back from a cruise-- me and my satin vp's



Very pretty! Reminds me of Charlotte from SATC


----------



## babypie

AllHailtheQueen said:


> Me and my Black kid leather Pigalle 120's



Fab!!!!


----------



## babypie

buzzytoes said:


> My outfit for work today.
> Sweater & Tank underneath: Maurice's
> Jeans: Express
> Shoes: Eel Grey Decollettes (courtesy of rdgldy )
> Now while it is a known fact that I have no fashion sense, the sweater does have grey flecks in it so technically I match.



Nice! I like the way the shoes pop in this outfit.


----------



## babypie

noah8077 said:


> Zooey Top
> VS Tank
> Gap Jeans
> Purple Declics
> 
> I need to fugure out how to stand still to take non-blurry pictures!



Aha here it is!   Love it, I need to wear mine.


----------



## babypie

legaldiva said:


> With the best of intentions, BF and I plan on going out for a drink; this is my outfit.  We will prob stay in and drink wine on the courch ... it's cold!  And we're old and lazy.  ush:
> 
> - J. Crew cableknit sweater;
> - SFAM denim mini skirt; and
> - Brown kid Alta Ariella knee high boots.



You KNOW you're hot! Love love love those boots!


----------



## morfoula

Tampachic said:


> Morfoula,
> You are gorgeous.
> LOVE your shoes.
> Fabulous outfit.
> Beautiful glow.  Congrats on the new boy, and I agree: LUCKY MAN.




thanks girl


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you *hlp_28*!!  Haha, I know what you mean... I was indoors all day on carpet, so it worked out okay, otherwise I don't think I would have made it! 

        Hi* xsouzie*!  Aww, thank you!!  No, I didn't!  The SA was only able to find a pair of purple suede Babels, but I couldn't justify them even on sale... I'm still on the hunt for my perfect black boots!   I think the Bourge or Alta Ariellas would be my ideal!!

        Aww, thank you so much *nm2of3*, *heat*, *YaYa*, *dreamdoll*, and *Miss_Q*!! 

*         Leescah *- Ohhh, those Ornirons look fab with your pretty dress!! 

*        Miss_Q *- I love the black/white outfit with the decolletes!  Also, whatcha talking about girl... you look great and you have a fab figure!!! 

*        javaboo *- You look fab!!  Gym my a$$ haha... you're tiny!!  Going for health reasons is one thing (and to feel better about yourself) but you definitely don't need to be there for weight loss reasons!!  
*
     AllHailTheQueen* - Wow, I LOVE the pigalles!!  Seeing your pic makes me think I need a pair in my life asap!!  Haha, I can't believe it... I read your description and immediately though "She has to be wearing something Twilight/Edward related"... hell, I'd walk through fire to be with him, so I can't blame you haha!  What a fun look with your CLs! 

*      nm2of3* - You look fab... and I have scissor girl envy haha! 

*     Girliegirl *- You definitely posted in the right place!  You look so pretty with your Lady Grants... congrats on your first of many!! 

*     dreamdoll *- What a chic, relaxed yet sexy look... love it! 

*    b00mbaka *- Great NYE outfit!! 

*    lv *- Total runway diva... you look hot!! 

*    carlinha* - Fab outfit... and we're decollete twins, yay!! 

*   Tampachic* - You look so chic!!  I feel your pain... it's waaaaaaay too cold in NY, and I've been slowly dying everyday, ahh! 

*   buzzytoes* - Cute work outfit and fab decolletes!! 

*   xsouzie* - You look hot, girl!!  Love the Chanel and Declics!! 

*   noah *- Very cute casual look!  I love purple and yellow together! 

*  legal *- Very cozy and sexy!!  I need Alta Ariellas in my life! 
*
mourfoula* - Love the whole look!  So exciting you met a great guy!  We're J Brand and decollete twins!


----------



## thisismisschris

*morfoula*, your all black outfit is fab! I'm itching for some black patent Decolletes! Lol. And wonderful boys are always a good thing to find...


----------



## samina

noah - u look fab in yellow and purple!!
lvpiggy - fab dress n pigalles
morfoula - u looook stunning


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks everyone for the compliments (and forgive me for not naming everyone--I dont' want to leave anyone out!) ...

CL boots totally rock.  PLUS--the shaft on each of my pairs has stretched considerably, so don't let the original tightness dissuade you from keeping a fab pair!


----------



## Miss_Q

Noah- Love the purple and yellow together!

Morfoula- You look lovely. 

Legal-  You work those boots girl!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Wow, I have been gone for days. I miss this place when I'm gone. Now for some catching up. Thank you *lula, misschris, savvys*, *babypie,lilmissb, amazi and rdgldy* for all of your lovely comments

*heat-*you look fab, you just made me add satin VP's to my list.

*Fiery- *thank you, your Chanel is gorgeous, I love your decollettes, I need to wear mine more often.

*girlie-*you look awesome,congrats on your first pair.

*dreamdoll*-you look hot.

*boom*-love the dress and the Mads those are one of my favorite shoes, I must get a pair

*lv-*you look absoultely stunning, I love your dress, you look gorgeous as always.

*carlinha- *your shoes making me  and your bbag

*tampa*-you look awesome

*buzzy-*eel decollettes(not a WTF face) an OMG, I really, really, want that shoe so bad it's making my eye twitch face.

*xsouzie*-the entire outfit is beautiful as well as your Chanel and Declics the entire combo is TDF

*noah- *you look wonderful

*legal*-smokin' hot as always.

*morfoula*-you are beautiful, you look very classy, and congrats on the new beau

If I missed anyone, I'm sorry, everyone's outfits look great.  

I'll be back in a few with a few new pics


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Ok, here are pictures from my 5 day weekend, the only pic not included is my NYE outfit, I'll have to recreate it and post it because somehow I managed to not get a pic of the entire outfit. Boo. Anywho, here goes.

First pic- I  shopping t-shirt, KLS jeans with red/camel Lady Grants.

Second pic-Forever 21 lace top, Miskeen jeans, Bebe satin trench, Black Python Bloody Mary's and LV MC Beverly GM. I was so glad to actually get a picture with one of my bags

Third pic- random red scarf, Sid Vicious hot topic tee, forever21 pant/leggings with Nappa Red Patent No Prives.

Fourth pic-Bebe dress and Hot Pink Rolandos

Fifth pic-Blue Bebe dress with Orange Velvet Graffiti Pigalles


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lovely pics allhail!

I LOVE those pink rolandos on you!


----------



## YaYa3

all hail *THE QUEEN!!!*  look at YOU!  you're smokin' hot in all five pics!  those pink rolandos are especially awesome!!


----------



## niccig

As always, I'm so far behind that I couldn't mention everyone without taking all day - but we have a bunch of HOTTIES in here!

An outfit I tried on today while I was playing with my new C'est Mois this evening-

Banana Republic skinnies
Top from TJ Maxx (can't remember the brand and I cut the itchy tag out)
Macy's INC sweater
Purple argyle socks from Target (though you can't see them in this pic)
and of course
C'est Moi booties


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

AllHailtheQueen said:


> Ok, here are pictures from my 5 day weekend, the only pic not included is my NYE outfit, I'll have to recreate it and post it because somehow I managed to not get a pic of the entire outfit. Boo. Anywho, here goes.
> 
> First pic- I  shopping t-shirt, KLS jeans with red/camel Lady Grants.
> 
> Second pic-Forever 21 lace top, Miskeen jeans, Bebe satin trench, Black Python Bloody Mary's and LV MC Beverly GM. I was so glad to actually get a picture with one of my bags
> 
> Third pic- random red scarf, Sid Vicious hot topic tee, forever21 pant/leggings with Nappa Red Patent No Prives.
> 
> Fourth pic-Bebe dress and Hot Pink Rolandos
> 
> Fifth pic-Blue Bebe dress with Orange Velvet Graffiti Pigalles



Aww hell, the Queen has stepped out!! LOL!! I love all of the outfits!! 

Damn, now you have me rethinking my hot pink rolando's!


----------



## lilmissb

*AllHail* the queen of CL outfits! You look fab in every single one. HAWT...

*niccig *- such a cool casual outift!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nicci - Love the outfit with the C'est Moi!!


----------



## thisismisschris

*AllHailTheQueen*, you have great style!! And you are rockin' each one of those outfits! You're totally fab... And I love those pink Rolandos! And those Pigalles are hot!!!
*
niccig*, you look great! The pattern on your top is cute! Love the C'est Mois!


----------



## YaYa3

*niccig,* the sweater looks so cute with that top!  and, of course, the whole outfit is darling with those c'est moi's!!


----------



## rilokiley

*AllHail*- holy smokes!  I seriously love your style- so unique!  I'm too boring/safe with my outfits... I could learn a thing or two from you!
*niccig*- your top is so cute!!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Thank you *naked, yaya, jimmy, lilmissb, misschris and rilo*, you all are too kind. Everyone here is so inspiring

nicci- I love your C'est Moi's


----------



## girliegirl

DAMN, allHailtheQueen!!! Gorgeousness, all around! I love everything!


----------



## amazigrace

*allhail and niccig*, you both look great! Love all the pics of you *allhail* and all your bee-u-ti-ful (as Martha Stewart says) CL's. And *niccig*, you look fabulous, too. I love those c'est mois booties!


----------



## lulabee

AllHailtheQueen said:


> Ok, here are pictures from my 5 day weekend, the only pic not included is my NYE outfit, I'll have to recreate it and post it because somehow I managed to not get a pic of the entire outfit. Boo. Anywho, here goes.
> 
> First pic- I  shopping t-shirt, KLS jeans with red/camel Lady Grants.
> 
> Second pic-Forever 21 lace top, Miskeen jeans, Bebe satin trench, Black Python Bloody Mary's and LV MC Beverly GM. I was so glad to actually get a picture with one of my bags
> 
> Third pic- random red scarf, Sid Vicious hot topic tee, forever21 pant/leggings with Nappa Red Patent No Prives.
> 
> Fourth pic-Bebe dress and Hot Pink Rolandos
> 
> Fifth pic-Blue Bebe dress with Orange Velvet Graffiti Pigalles


  Hot dammmmm woman! Gorgeous in every pic! I adore your Bloody Mary! You've got such a great sense of style!


----------



## jh4200

AllHail, those are some amazing outfits!  You look fab in every single one!

Niccig, love those c'est mois!  And your top is adorable.


----------



## gemruby41

*AllHailTheQueen*-you look FIERCE!!! Fabulous outfits!!

*Niccig*-love the outfit!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hey welcome back gem!


----------



## legaldiva

Yes, that's right: ALL HAIL THE QUEEN!!!!

You look FI-YAH!!!!!


----------



## Tampachic

You ladies look HOT!   Great outfits.


----------



## surlygirl

*AllHail* ... You are shutting ... it ... DOWN!!!

I love the CL outfit thread!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

*girlie, amazi, lula, jh4200, gem, legal,and surly  *you all are so sweet, thank you all.


----------



## b00mbaka

I used a piece of my mother's kente cloth as a last minute party outfit but I really liked the way it looked. I took 4 other pieces in different colors & patterns so you'll probably see more outfits like this one in the future:






This pose looks so awkward! LOL:





^^^
Alta Ariella in suede


----------



## Miss_Q

boom- boots are HOT!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Cute!! That pose is Tyra's fav model pose! lol


----------



## b00mbaka

H&M plaid top with my new favorite skirt (x-mas gift from my friend):






Close up of the skirt:


----------



## ceseeber

love it, b00mbaka!


----------



## rilokiley

*b00mbaka*- great outfits!  I love both skirts, and I really like the Mads paired with plaid


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Boom, I love that cloth, the colors are beautiful, and your boots are hot if only I had the sense enough to get a dark colored seude CL instead of Fuschia like an idiot


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the photos b00m!

I'm glad you are putting stars over your face now ... it scared me when they were all swirled!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the skirt and your fabulous shoes!


----------



## jh4200

Love both outfits, boom!  And I especially love those boots!

AllHail, there is nothing dumb about fuschia suede!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks miss_q, jimmy, ceseeber, rilo, queen, mosher, rdgldy, & jh4200!!!



AllHailtheQueen said:


> Boom, I love that cloth, the colors are beautiful, and your boots are hot if only I had the sense enough to get a dark *colored seude CL instead of Fuschia like an idiot*


 
I wanna be an idiot like you with CL suede fuxia! LOL



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Love the photos b00m!
> 
> I'm glad you are putting stars over your face now ... *it scared me when they were all swirled*!


 
Yaya thought so too so I had to change it!


----------



## niccig

^^^ AllHail, I think fuchsia suede was an excellent choice!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Yeah they are nice, but even though I pretreated them they still got dirty fairly easy, it's not bad, bad, it just seems like color transfer from my jeans, and being that I don't have a cobbler, it seems impossible for me to get that color off the back of the heelush:


----------



## lilmissb

*b00m!* You are one stylish chick. My goal is look as good as you and *AllHail!!! *I need to work on my CL collection first! LOL. Love what you did with the cloth and the skirt and boots are amazing.

I agree with yaya and naked - swirly face was scary. Bearing in mind the first time I saw it was at 6am when I was half asleep so it scared the crap outta me! Ha ha.

AllHail - absolutely nothing wrong with fuschia! Just shows you have style and are not afraid to be different. We need more you in this world of black and grey.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

^^^


----------



## YaYa3

*b00mbaka!  YES!!*  OH, girl!  i'm so happy to see that your face isn't all distorted.  now i see your outfits and shoes first!  THANK YOU!!   

and about those outfits ... HOT!!  i love the mad marys with the skirt and tights.  and you look like you're having SO much fun!  i'm lovin' these pics!!


----------



## cjy

b00mbaka said:


> H&M plaid top with my new favorite skirt (x-mas gift from my friend):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the skirt:


 You always look like you are having the time of your life and enjoying every minute of it! Something tells me you are!!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks lilmiss, yaya & cjy! I am! It's hard not to have the time of your life when your friends are CRAZY!


----------



## buzzytoes

*B00m *and *Queen* - love how you both are so unique and unafraid to rock some serious outfits (particularly the Sid Vicious shirt!). Much like rilokiley I am a "safe" dresser and don't experiment much. I would end up looking like Ronald McDonald gone bad I think. It's great to come on here and see everyone's different styles!


----------



## surlygirl

*b00m* - You look so cute! Love the plaid with the satin skirt. Work it, girl!!!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Thank you *buzzy*, you should just try to experiment with different things and find out what works for you, I've always been a bright dresser, and have always enjoyed standing out, but then again most days I just wear black


----------



## lulabee

*b00m,* you look stunning in both outfits as usual!


----------



## fmd914

I've been gone way too long to try to catch up but love the outfits - especially the NYE 'fits!

legal - wow a mini in the cold - ain't mad at you!

boom - if you and I lived in the same city, I would so be begging to be on your invite list - girl you HAVE F-U-N!!!!  Love the outfits!

AllHail - Girl you inspire me to get into my closet and pull out those shoes and tights and fun clothes and remember that life does NOT have to be serious!

nicci - I saw the argyles in another thread - I have the same pair!  They are so cute with your booties - kicks them up!!!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

^^^You are too sweet. Go for it


----------



## september gurl

*b00m, *Super cute outfit


----------



## Southern-Belle

*Morfoula *and *Boombaka* you look great!

I


----------



## thisismisschris

*b00mbaka*, you look amazing in all the pics!! In the two pics with the boots, I love the pattern of your top/kente cloth! It's sooo pretty... and those boots are HOTTTT!! The model pose is super cute, too. And your skirt with the plaid top AND the Mad Marys is great!! You have great style!


----------



## gemruby41

Wow *b00mbaka*, you look AMAAAAAZING!!!!

My outfit for work today wearing simple pumps.






javascript:void(0);


----------



## lulabee

^^Ahhh that's better! We were missing your pics gem! You look so chic today!


----------



## xboobielicousx

everyone looks so HOT !!! we have such a beautiful group here in the CL subforum!


----------



## jh4200

Yay, a Gem outfit pic!  Things are back to normal now!  You look amazing, of course, as always.


----------



## YaYa3

yay, *GEMRUBY!!*  i agree ... your outfits pics have been missed!  you're looking awesome, as usual!


----------



## gemruby41

Aww, thanks ladies!! I was about to walk out the door this morning, and I ran back inside to take a picture.


----------



## jh4200

You're so good to us!


----------



## legaldiva

*b00m*--you look so fab!  I love the way you wear color & prints!!!!

*Gem*--knockin' 'em dead @ work yet again!


----------



## b00mbaka

*buzzy*- my "safe" outfits are for work but it's play time as soon as I leave! 
*Surly*- Thanks girl! Gimme some of your CLs to work until you decide to do it yourself 
*Lula*- Stunning?  I Love you!!! LOL!
*Fmd*- Begging ME? No, I would beg YOU to make an appearance!
*September gurl*- 
*Southern-belle*- PUHLEEZ post more of ur outfits!!!
*misschris*- thnx! I'll tell my mom that you love her cloth! LOL
*gemruby*- a.k.a. Best CL Outfits '08... I feel like Miss Universe just told me that I'm beautiful!!! 
*Legaldiva*- I'm tryna work my AAs like you, diva!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Gem - fabulous as always!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

*gem* you look fabulous


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks legal, b00mbaka, nakedmosher, & AllHailtheQueen!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Gem! looking great as always - good to see you back around these parts. I saw a picture of your new simples love them aren't they sooo comfortable?!


----------



## gemruby41

Yes they are misty!!


----------



## thisismisschris

*gemruby*, you look so chic! And I love your New Simples!


----------



## lilmissb

Yeah! *gem's* back!!! Nice outfit!


----------



## Zophie

I haven't taken an outfit pic in a while since I haven't worn CLs for about three weeks after having my boobs done and my thigh lipo.  I have to wear a strap on my boobs for two weeks so I have to wear things that come up high and cover it.  My outfit for today was an Ann Taylor sweater, Balenciaga pants, and CL black patent Laponos.


----------



## fmd914

Welcome back gem!

Zophie - wow - I knew we were without you and I recall you had plans but didn't know they were happening now!  You looked great before but I can definitely tell that changes were made.  I hope that you are very happy with the results!


----------



## thisismisschris

Wow, Zophie, hope all went well with your procedures. And your outfit is very nice! I bet it's nice to get back into your CLs after so long...


----------



## Stinas

Ive been MIA to this thread...
Everyone looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

*Zophie* you look haute


----------



## Zophie

I was wearing sweats for so long after surgery I was turning into a lazy bum.  It's hard to go back to work!  No more push-up bras for me....yippee!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Zophie said:


> I was wearing sweats for so long after surgery I was turning into a lazy bum. It's hard to go back to work! No more push-up bras for me....yippee!


 
DH said he would pay for me to go, but I'm so chicken, I don't think I can do it. I fed both of my children so I suffered the after math If you don't mind me asking what's the down time? 3 weeks or does it vary?


----------



## YaYa3

*zophie!*  great outfit.  you look awesome!!


----------



## Zophie

AllHailtheQueen said:


> DH said he would pay for me to go, but I'm so chicken, I don't think I can do it. I fed both of my children so I suffered the after math If you don't mind me asking what's the down time? 3 weeks or does it vary?


 

It depends on you and how you heal and what you do for a living.  I'm at about three weeks and finally feel good enough to work.  I probably could have gone back a little sooner if I had more of a desk job, but I have to lift a heavy bag in and out of my car and use my arms and hands a lot.  (I'm a court reporter.)  I also had a lot of pain, but not everyone does.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

welcome back Zophie! You look fabulous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

AllHailtheQueen said:


> DH said he would pay for me to go, but I'm so chicken, I don't think I can do it. I fed both of my children so I suffered the after math If you don't mind me asking what's the down time? 3 weeks or does it vary?




my cousin had her boobs done, through her naval.  She was up and OK after 2 weeks, very minimal bruising!  And they look damn good  One of the Dr. 90210 docs did her procedure.


----------



## YaYa3

*through her navel???*  that's about where my boobs sit right now!!


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ , YaYa!!!

*Zophie* - You look great! Glad to see you back to work and in your CLs! I've been meaning to check on you in the Health & Fitness forum.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YaYa3 said:


> *through her navel???*  that's about where my boobs sit right now!!




I. Die..............


----------



## thisismisschris

LOL! YaYa, you're hilarious!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

YaYa3 said:


> *through her navel???*  that's about where my boobs sit right now!!


OMGeeeee!! You are hilarious!!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Thanks *Zophie*. *Yaya *  you are just as  as me that was hilarious!!!!!!! I needed that laugh. DH is looking at me like I've lost it I'm laughing so hard


----------



## Zophie

YaYa3 said:


> *through her navel???* that's about where my boobs sit right now!!


 

hahaha, that's what my friend used to complain about, that her boobs were down to her waist.  She got them lifted though and now they're back up where they were to start with.


----------



## lilmissb

Nice outfit zophie!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Zophie*, great outfit!

Leaving for work in the morning in my magenta horatio slings.


----------



## lilmissb

dreamdoll - such a nice combo! I really like your blouse & skirt, where are they from?


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *lilmissb*! My blouse was from Magaschoni (NM sale) and my skirt was from Cynthia Steffe (Gilt Groupe sale)..


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

*dreamdoll I love the entire outfit. Everything is so well put together. You are dressed to kill*


----------



## xboobielicousx

zophie - welcome back and you look HOT!!!!


----------



## jh4200

Zophie, welcome back!  You look amazing - you were always gorgeous, but the changes are fab!  

dreamdoll, what a great outfit.  It snowed outside my window this morning, so I'm very jealous of your warm-weather outfit.


----------



## buzzytoes

Dreamdoll - beautiful skirt. You look very professional! 

Zophie - great outfit, nice boobs!! 

It's my Friday at work today so I got to wear jeans
Sweater - Spiegel (I think)
Jeans - Maurices (yes that is the only store worth shopping at in our mall)
Shoes - Black suede Babels. I am still on a quest for skinny jeans to show them off to their full potential!


----------



## niccig

Cute outfit buzzy!


----------



## gemruby41

*Zophie*-you look great!! 

*dreamdoll*-love the entire outfit! The buttons on the blouse are really pretty.

*buzzytoes*-casual but chic!!


----------



## thisismisschris

*dreamdoll*, love your whole outfit! You look so professionally chic! Plus, I looooove red shoes. lol.
*buzzytoes*, great casual look!

I love that all you ladies here are so stylish, and you all know how to dress for every occasion!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Allhailthequeen*, *jh4200*, *buzzytoes*, *gemruby*, *thisismisschris* - thanks for the compliments!

*buzzytoes* - nice outfit!


----------



## rilokiley

great outfits, everyone!  but I gotta say, *Yaya*...




YaYa3 said:


> *through her navel???*  that's about where my boobs sit right now!!




BEST QUOTE EVERRRR!!


----------



## lilmissb

*buzzy*, great outfit! Wish I got to wear jeans every friday!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

yay every one looks so good! I'm so behind on this thread cause of the china great firewall =( 

but yea 

since i got a shipment of purchses today i tried them on with my cls =D
















dont laugh on eof each shoe lol couldnt decide, but no i didnt go out like that, but that wud be pretty funky monkey though =P










excuse the fuzzy pics and messy wardrobe =S


----------



## tresjoliex

I love it^


----------



## samina

love the pics!! and all the outfits x


----------



## rilokiley

*lilgooseberry*, you look amazing!  and the purple Pigalles!!!!  GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## lilmissb

lilgooseberry - OMG! Love your outfits! Very chic and funky!!! I love those pigalles too. And the leopard pony simples?


----------



## Miss_Q

*lilgoose*- love all the pics!


----------



## amazigrace

*lilgooseberry,* you just look fantastic! Every outfit and every shoe is beautiful, plus I love you in glasses. You are the perfect CL model!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thanx *tresjoli*, *samina*, *missq*

*rilo*-thankew! cant wait to see your pigalles!

*lilmissb*-thanks they look like simples but they say they are miss allens on the box, so now im confused between the difference =S

*amazigrace*-aw thankew, i hardly wear them cause i've been wearingn glasses since i was 5 =P. I'm hardly the perfect cl model- the other day, i tried putting on my left shoe whilst my right foot was already in a shoe, lost my balance and the heel cut my right leg =P so very ungraceful hehe


----------



## b00mbaka

I love the red belt! Where's it from?


----------



## lilgooseberry

^^thnx
from asos.com in their sale, get them b4 sunday cause thats when the sale ends =)


----------



## lilmissb

Either way lilgoosberry, they're sooo pretty! I want leopard pony too.


----------



## b00mbaka

Dang, I love ASOS but hate their shipping fees! Thanks


----------



## gemibebe

I'm SO late to this thread!  Everyone looks fab in their outfit and particularly CLs! 

*dreamdoll* and *lilgooseberry*, love your style!


----------



## lilmissb

I can't wait to get all my CL's this and next month so I can start posting more outfits!!!


----------



## lulabee

AllHailtheQueen said:


> DH said he would pay for me to go, but I'm so chicken, I don't think I can do it. I fed both of my children so I suffered the after math If you don't mind me asking what's the down time? 3 weeks or does it vary?


 You have to do it!! I got mine after feeding my first DD and it was great! I had no pain or bruising at all. Just rested over the weekend...that was all for downtime for me. Now after feeding my 2 yr old I'm ready for some _new_ new ones!


----------



## lulabee

Omg I forgot! *Zophie,lilgoose and Dreamdoll,* you all look gorge!


----------



## thisismisschris

*lilgooseberry*, love your style! And all the outfits look great with your CLs


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks for the compliments ladies!

Lilgooseberry where did you get that purple shirt in the very first outfit? I love it!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilgooseberry* - love the outfits and the red belt!!


----------



## girliegirl

lilgooseberry said:


> ^^thnx
> from asos.com in their sale, get them b4 sunday cause thats when the sale ends =)



You look great! I have that belt in my cart but I was worried about the clasp in the back. Can the belt be adjusted?

b00m, I'm pretty sure they have a deal in shipping right now....I think I read it in the Deals and Steals section.

I love the purple ones! Those shoes are TDF!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i love all the outfits lilgooseberry!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilgooseberry,* just adorable in every picture!


----------



## I-shop

wow everyone looks great!!

with Yellow Patent Simple Pump






with Fuschia Declic


----------



## lilmissb

*I-shop* what adorable outfits! I love how you've matched your yellow belt & shoes!


----------



## thisismisschris

*I-shop*, your outfits are great!!! And I'm in love with those yellow Simples and the fuchsia Declics !!



Here's what I wore to dinner tonight...
red suede Declics with:

(first pic) American Apparel turtle neck dress, and (second pic) H&M trench (it was only $50!)


Sorry for the bad quality... My digital camera pooped out on me a few months ago. lol. Haven't gotten a new one yet.
Oh, and excuse the mess in the background. My boyfriend and I are in the process of renovating/spring cleaning even though it's still winter, so we're currently living in chaotic quarters - eating dinner on the couch, storing clothes on book shelves... the works! LOL. When I'm back at my fam's house to visit in the east bay at the end of the month I'll have to make sure to have a bunch of outfits so I can take better pics with the LARGE mirrors they have. lol.


----------



## lilmissb

misschris you look fantastic! Love both the dress and trench. I need a sweater dress.


----------



## thisismisschris

^thanks *lilmissb*!

lol... Just looked through my phone and found some pics I took at my family's house just before I wore my Ornirons out for the first time. My sisters thought I was crazy while I was taking pics, but I knew I wanted to post them on the outfit thread!

purple plaid flannel shirt (my mom's from the 80s - I altered it myself so I wouldn't have to wear a belt with it if I didn't want to)
black True Religion Stella jeans


----------



## lilmissb

^nice! I love the way you took a pic of your shoes in the mirror! I might have to do that as it's really hard to try and get the angle right when pointing down!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*boombaka*-is the shipping fee higher than normal? wud it be cheaper if it got sent to me then sent to u? cause is thats the case im more than willing to send it to u.

*lulabee* n* thisismisschris*- thankew

*buzzytoes*-thanx and i got the shirt from asos.com as well =P im a asos whore =P


----------



## niccig

misschris, I  at the dress - it's awesome!  I-shop, we are shoe twins!  I have the fuxia suede Declics also (looks from your sig like we're even the same size).  I have to say, I didn't love the yellow patent simples before, but they look completely cute with that outfit.


----------



## gemruby41

*lilgooseberry*-you have a great sense of style!!

*I-shop*-gorgeous outfits!!!!

*thisismisschris*-the Declics look amazing on you!


----------



## niccig

Quick cell phone snap on my way out for work this morning.

INC (Macy's) top
DKNY jeans
Earrings & bracelets from Target
CL leopard pony Steva


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*I-shop - *love the outfits!

*thisismisschris*- the declics are gorgeous!


----------



## xboobielicousx

ishop - i love your outfits!  esp how you tied the yellow belt in with the yellow simples 

thisismisschris - love the declics....we are shoe twins bc i have some too


----------



## Miss_Q

*I-shop -* i love your Fushia Declics


*thisismisschris- *You are adorable!


----------



## b00mbaka

lilgooseberry said:


> boombaka[/B]-is the shipping fee higher than normal? wud it be cheaper if it got sent to me then sent to u? cause is thats the case im more than willing to send it to u.
> *lulabee* n* thisismisschris*- thankew
> 
> *buzzytoes*-thanx and i got the shirt from asos.com as well =P im a asos whore =P


 
Aww!! You are so sweet! It's not so much the shipping to me, it's just that the sizes are weird so last time I ordered two leather jackets from them so that I could see which one fit me better and it cost almost $50 to ship it back! I guess I just have to be more accurate with my size selections. THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE OFFER THOUGH!


----------



## shopalot

Here is my outfit yesterday!
Black Old Navy Top
Nanette Lepore dress
Wolford tights
Chanel bronze coco cabas
*CL Black Babel*


----------



## YaYa3

*I-shop,* your outfits are awesome, especially the yellow simples with the yellow belt!  

*misschris,* i love your outfits!  you look adorable.  just looking at your ornirons makes me hurt all over.  are they comfortable on you??  

*niccig,* your leopard pony steva's are TDF!!  

*shopalot,* BABELS!!  your entire outfit is yummy.


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *YaYa*, I love those boots!


----------



## rilokiley

*I-shop*- your Declics are so gorgeous! this style is definitely next on my list!
*thisismisschris*- the red Declics look amazing with the minidress!  and your purple plaid flannel shirt is so unexpected- I love it!
*niccig*- you look great!!  I love the way you paired leopard CL's with simple and classy pieces 
*shopalot*- LOVE the babels!!


----------



## thisismisschris

*niccig*, you look great!!! I'm loving those Stevas in leopard pony!!!
* shopalot*, cute outfit! Love the Babels!! And the Chanel is beautiful!!



Thanks for the compliments *lilmiss*, *gemruby*, *nakedmosher*, *Miss_Q*, *xboobieliciousx*, *YaYa*, and *rilokiley*!
*lilmiss* -- yeah, I like that pic with the shoes in the mirror... I tried getting the right angle pointing down without the mirror but it takes too long!
*xboobieliciousx*! SHOE TWIN?! Cool! Lol... I'd love to be your shoe twin with the EBs in your avatar!! Ahhh...
*YaYa*, my Ornirons are actually pretty comfy to me. I've even gone on 3 LONG shopping trips and a few nights out dancing in them. I think it's that they feel secure on my feet since they're booties... I'm sorry your Ornirons hurt you so much because they looked so great on you... =(
*rilokiley*, I love that plaid shirt... lol! I like that it's different because I see girls wearing red or blue plaid shirts like that, but mine is unique (and I guess vintage lol).


----------



## amazigrace

Oh, *shopalot,* I love your babels. I just ordered a pair (on sale) and can't wait to get them. I just hope I look anywhere near as cute as you do in them!


----------



## noah8077

Where did you order your Babels from amazingrace?


----------



## cfellis522

Shopalot, you look great!  I am just infatuated with CL boots!!!   

Cara


----------



## lilmissb

niccig - great oufit!

shopalot -  love CL boots!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

shopalot ... i totally agree with yaya ... your outfit is soo yummy!


----------



## surlygirl

Great outfit, *shopalot*! You look so chic!


----------



## Zophie

*l-shop*, I love the color you added to both outfits.  You look so cute!

*thisismisschris*, that's so cool you altered your mom's shirt and you look so stylish wearing it.  I never would have thought to do something like that.

love your leopards, *niccig*!

you look great, *shopalot*.  Those boots are awesome and I like the Chanel too.



Here's my outfit today.  I found another sweater to cover my boob strap and had to wear it all zipped to the top.  Ann Taylor sweater, pants are Black House White Market (or White House Black Market....never can remember) and the shoes of course are CL pigalle 100.


----------



## lilgooseberry

*shopalot *the outfit looks great! and the boots look amazing =D


----------



## I-shop

*lilmissb, gemruby, nakedmosher, xboobieliciousx, miss_Q, Yaya3, rilokiley: *thank you!!!

*thisismisschris*: wow you look owesome!

*niccig*: ohh wooww... soo we're true declic twins 

*Zophie*: Thanks, and you look great too. How is your NB? Do you wear it quite often?

*Shopalot*: nice outfit!


----------



## carlinha

i can never keep up with this thread (and getting too lazy to shout out everyone), but y'all look AMAZING!!!


----------



## shopalot

*rilokiley, thisismisschris, amazigrace, cfellis522, lilmissb, nakedmosher2of3, surleygirl, lilgooseberry, i-shop* thank you all so much!  I'm seriously loving those boots, they are so comfy and sexy looking!  I am also loving my Chanel, I think I sense another pricey addiction coming on.

*zophie* - you look amazing, I hope that your not feeling too sore after your surgery!


----------



## lilmissb

zophie, that's a great classy outfit! I love it!!!


----------



## Zophie

^^^
thanks!  I feel so slouchy wearing all these sweaters.

l-shop, what is a NB?


----------



## I-shop

Zophie said:


> ^^^
> thanks! I feel so slouchy wearing all these sweaters.
> 
> l-shop, what is a NB?


 
No Barre, you got in black patent, rite?? or I messed up


----------



## amazigrace

noah8077 said:


> Where did you order your Babels from amazingrace?



*noah,*I ordered the boots fromJoseph's(http://www.josephstores.com/). 
They were on sale for less than 1/2 price. I'm not sure if they have any more, but I think a phone call would be better than their web-site. If you're looking for them, I hope you find them. I'll keep my eyes open for you!


----------



## amazigrace

*Zophie,* all what sweaters? You look absolutely amazing. I had that surgery years ago, and talk about hurt! I felt like I'd been hit by a Mack truck  for days and days. Made me wonder WHY? Later, though, it was all worth it! You look fantastic!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Zophie said:


> ^^^
> thanks!  I feel so slouchy wearing all these sweaters.
> 
> l-shop, what is a NB?



Zophie, You finally got them done! Congrats! Can't wait to see your after outfit pics, they are going to be so hot!


----------



## Zophie

I-shop said:


> No Barre, you got in black patent, rite?? or I messed up


 

Duhhhh...I was so tired when I posted that I knew it was probably something obvious.  Yes, I have No Barre.  I haven't worn them much yet but I definitely love them!

*amazigrace*, yes it hurt like hell!  The first thing I told them when I woke up was that it hurt and they gave me a pain pill before I even got out of the bed.

*kittens*, I can't wait to wear regular clothing!  I even bought some new shirts and I can't wear them until I can stop wearing this ugly strap across the top.  Hopefully only one more week of that.


----------



## amazigrace

Just got an e-mail from Joseph's that they actually didn't have the Babel's in my size and that they're very sorry. Shoot - they aren't nearly as sorry as I am!


----------



## archygirl

I am going out to dinner tomorrow evening and cannot decide which outfit to wear. The first is Michael Kors dress with turquoise suede ron rons. Second is Michael Kors dress with dk brown kid very prives. I would have put them on, but I have been working on computer all day and look a mess (PJs and unwashed hair, no makeup). Which do you like better?


----------



## YaYa3

well, BOTH outfits are TDF!!!  the only reason i'm picking #1 is because i LOVE those turquoise suede ron ron's!  either way, though, you'll look FABULOUS!!  

p.s.  PLEASE post pics when you decide!


----------



## IslandSpice

b00mbaka said:


> I used a piece of my mother's kente cloth as a last minute party outfit but I really liked the way it looked. I took 4 other pieces in different colors & patterns so you'll probably see more outfits like this one in the future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pose looks so awkward! LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> Alta Ariella in suede


 
You look fabulous, Boom! Rock it, girl!


----------



## noah8077

I love them both to, but I also have a soft spot for the turquoise ron rons so I say #1


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i say number one just becuase the turq suede ron rons are so bright and gorgeous!

but i love both dresses ... ummm go with ......


NUMBER 1!!!


----------



## lilmissb

archy, I love both but I'm with yaya I love the first one too! So many colours and they're all gorgeous!!! It'll brighten up your winters night.


----------



## Zophie

archygirl said:


> I am going out to dinner tomorrow evening and cannot decide which outfit to wear. The first is Michael Kors dress with turquoise suede ron rons. Second is Michael Kors dress with dk brown kid very prives. I would have put them on, but I have been working on computer all day and look a mess (PJs and unwashed hair, no makeup). Which do you like better?


 

I'm no help because I like them both.  My first instinct says #2 is the preference, but it's a hard decision.


----------



## carolly88

I vote for #1!! Both are great!



archygirl said:


> I am going out to dinner tomorrow evening and cannot decide which outfit to wear. The first is Michael Kors dress with turquoise suede ron rons. Second is Michael Kors dress with dk brown kid very prives. I would have put them on, but I have been working on computer all day and look a mess (PJs and unwashed hair, no makeup). Which do you like better?


----------



## rdgldy

Arcygirl, both looks are beautiful-I would go with the second, although I like the first just as much.
Island Spice, the kente cloth is gorgeous-your outfit looks beautiful.


----------



## shopalot

Archygirl, I can't wait to see which ones you choose!
Both outfits are smokin' hot!


----------



## dreamdoll

*archygirl*, my vote goes to outfit 1!!


----------



## lulabee

*archygirl,* they are both gorgeous!! I really like the second outfit the most though!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Archygirl* - I like both outfits but my vote is for outfit #2  

Everyone looks HOT HOT HOT in their outfits.


----------



## archygirl

OK, an hour to go until dinner, here are the two outfits. I chose #2, because for some reason the dress makes me look thinner than #1. Thanks to you all for your opinions! I am wearing #1 for Valentines day, unless I find a new dress to go with my red helmuts...


----------



## rdgldy

Gorgeous!


----------



## YaYa3

good choice, *archygirl!*  you look great.


----------



## lilmissb

yeah, I agree with you* archy*, the second one makes you look slimmer due to the belt. I still love the colour in the first though.


----------



## idests

Nice!


----------



## carlinha

archygirl, i vote for the 1st outfit also, because i love the turquoise suede ron rons!!!

boom, you look amazing... love the bright colors on the top


----------



## archygirl

Thanks to everyone!!! Just back from dinner and realised Golden Globes are on! Watching the outfits carefully, although you cannot see shoes...long dresses.


----------



## niccig

Hey hot mamas!  My outfit for today:

Fuchsia Cable & Gauge top
Ralph Lauren sweater
DKNY jeans
Fuxia suede Declics


----------



## YaYa3

*niccig,* adorable outfit, especially with those gorgeous declics!!


----------



## cfellis522

niccig, I love the RL sweater.  Casual and comfy, but with that hint of CL chic!


----------



## archygirl

niccig said:


> Hey hot mamas! My outfit for today:
> 
> Fuchsia Cable & Gauge top
> Ralph Lauren sweater
> DKNY jeans
> Fuxia suede Declics


 
Love the touch of Fuschia with your outfit! You look great!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I LOVE your outfit, *niccig*! Great causal super classy look, may have to copy it.


----------



## lilmissb

What a nice outfit niccig!


----------



## IslandSpice

rdgldy said:


> Arcygirl, both looks are beautiful-I would go with the second, although I like the first just as much.
> Island Spice, the kente cloth is gorgeous-your outfit looks beautiful.


 
That was Boom in the kente cloth, rdgldy....but, Boom, if you don't mind, I'll take your compliment. Having a rough day...


----------



## savvysgirl

*archygirl* - Glad you chose outfit #2. It's perfect on you.

*niccig* - Your outfit today is so cute! I love RL knitwear!


----------



## rdgldy

IslandSpice said:


> That was Boom in the kente cloth, rdgldy....but, Boom, if you don't mind, I'll take your compliment. Having a rough day...


sorry, I was writing report cards all weekend and was out of it.
You may take the complement, Island Spice.  I hope your day got better.

Boom, I loved the Kente cloth-gorgeous!


----------



## socalboo

*archy*~I thought both dresses looked fabulous on you! I wish my shoes matched that well!
*boom*~Great idea! You look beautiful!
*nicig*~I love your casual chic-ness! Jeans and CLs, my favorite combo!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks rdgldy, carlinha, & socalboo!!!

Islandspice, I hope your day goes better! Snuggle up with that gorgeous pug & have a chill monday night. Are you coming to the NY meet-up? If not then the DC gals need to get together shortly thereafter.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*AllHail* - You are rockin' your CLs in every pic!! 
*
          niccig *- You look great with your C'est Moi booties!  Great work outfit too!

*         b00m* - Ahh, I am in LOVE with your Alta Ariellas... and your creativity turned into a hot party outfit!!  Love the H&M top too!

*        gem* - I love the blue top with grey and black... fab combo!!

*       Zophie *- You look great... sexy CLs!! 

*      dreamdoll* - You look fabulous... love the magenta patent Horatios with your pretty outfit!! 

*     buzzytoes* - Cute casual outfit... and yes, you need to show those amazing Babels off!! :-p
*
    lilgooseberry* - You look fab in every pic... what I wouldn't do to have your legs (I think I'd need a $hitload of lipo to even come close haha). 

*    I-shop *- I love how the belt and simples coordinate... you look really great!!  The second outfit is so pretty on you too!!  Ahh, and fuschia suede Declics!! 
*
   thisismisschris* - I think you could rock a Hefty with your fab figure!!   You look great!

*   shopalot *- Ahh... NL, CL and Chanel = my holy trifecta haha.   You look fabulous!!!
*
achygirl *- Both outfits are fab and both look great on you!!  I'm in love with the turquoise suede Ron Rons, so I'd probably wear the first one just so I could wear 'em!   I see you ended up wearing the second one... no less gorgeous on you!


----------



## IslandSpice

b00mbaka said:


> Thanks rdgldy, carlinha, & socalboo!!!
> 
> Islandspice, I hope your day goes better! Snuggle up with that gorgeous pug & have a chill monday night. Are you coming to the NY meet-up? If not then the DC gals need to get together shortly thereafter.


 
Thanks! It got better. I am not going to the NY meet this time. I am heading to Vegas for a few days for my SO's birthday. Make sure you do some major shopping and keep your eyes open for a pair of camel jazz decolletes for me . 

And yes...another DC meet is in order! Drinks anyone?!?!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Hi, I've been M.I.A for a few days, but everyone looks *Fantabulous*


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, my scissor girls arrived yesterday at work (they arrived in super fast time from the US!) so I decided to wear them to work today. Boy did I get a lot of compliments! (on the shoes!)

Portmans Safari Dress
no name earrings, ring and leather bracelet
CL Pewter Scissor Girls!!! 

Sorry it's a crap photo was in a hurry this morning as I was running late! Blame tPF for that! LOL.


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb*, love the outfit and shoes!! 

Wish scissor girls look better on me- they somehow just dont look right on me.


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmiss!* what an adorable outfit!  i love the dress, the belt, AND the SG's!  (and it's not a crap photo either.)


----------



## samhainophobia

*lilmissb*, I love that dress!  How cute.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *dreamdoll*,* yaya* & *sam*! I was worried they wouldn't look right on me either but they were good. The dress is a style I've been looking for for ages! Then voila, Portmans has it for less than $100 and with a belt too! They have them in red, black and what I like to call safari beige! And best of there are POCKETS! I can't tell you how handy that its. Thanks* yaya*! I'm just a perfectionist!!!! LOL!


----------



## niccig

Thanks for all your sweet comments everyone.  lilmissb, I love your dress.  I've been wanting a shirtdress style, but didn't get one in time for summer.

I had a couple of extra minutes this morning, so here's my outfit for today:

Charter Club (macy's) sweater
Liz Claiborne pants
CL python Alfreds

I was feeling like being comfy today.


----------



## surlygirl

*lilmissb* - Love your dress! I am insane about dresses with pockets, and the belt is great! The SGs look lovely on you!

*niccig* - Cute outfits! Love the declics and the python flats!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb - i love the scissor girls on you!

niccig - cute python flats!


----------



## lulabee

*lilmiss,* You look adorable! Love the Scissor Girls and the belt!


----------



## fmd914

lilmissb - LOVE that outfit!  I may copy it since I have the pewter scissor girls too.  That dress is perfection on you!

niccig - Thanks for posting your outfits - I love the python flats.  May have to look for a pair...."sigh".


----------



## amazigrace

*lilmissb* and *niccig*, love the shoes and outfits. You both look so stylish and beautiful!


----------



## savvysgirl

*lilmiss *- You look gorgeous!! I love your dress. The CL's match perfectly!

*niccig* - Cute as always!


----------



## archygirl

lilmiss: LOVE the outfit and the scissor girls!
niccig: you look very comfy, do the python flats rub against your trousers?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *niccig*, *surly*, *naked*, *lula*, *fmd*, *amazigrace*,* savvys *& *archy*! 

Anyone who owns the SG's find them surprisingly comfy?

*niccig*, you may be comfy but at least you're stylish!
*surly*, I go nuts over pockets too! If I could wear cargo pants to work I would! Well maybe not all the time...hehehe 
*fmd & niccig*, I highly recommend getting a dress like this, so versatile. And if I want to go on a real safarai all I have to is add a pith helmet! LOL


----------



## socalboo

*lilmissb *~I love your dress, you are so cute! We're shoe twins! I might have to steal your look ! That belt is tdf with the dress!

*niccig* ~Gorgeous Python flats! I like the sweater/pants thing you have going on!


----------



## javaboo

*lilmissb*: Love the outfit!

*niccig*: Its a nice casual outfit, it looks super comfy!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*niccig*-love both outfits!
*lilmissb*-tres cute!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* socal*, *java* & *lilgooseberry*!

Yeah twins! Naked has 'em too so triplets! Feel free to steal the look! I love getting ideas from all our lovely ladies!!!


----------



## niccig

Thanks girlies!  Yesterday's outfit _was_ super comfy.  The sweater was my very first that's all cashmere (got it on clearance at Macy's for $18!) and I just wish I could buy a whole pile of them and _wallow_ in them.  Too bad they didn't have more in my size.

I'm on a roll this week for pictures!  Today for work:

Lime Joseph A. top
Banana Republic blazer
Banana Republic skinnies
Homemade/dollar store jewelry
CL Bourge Zeppa


----------



## Katykit01

*Niccig* I love that outfit...you look comfy and fashionable!


----------



## surlygirl

*niccig* - another great outfit!


----------



## niccig

Thanks Katy!  This outfit will be much more comfy when I lose about 10lb.  The jeans have gotten more snug than I'd like over the past few months


----------



## noah8077

Banana Republic Top
Abercrombie Jeans
Purple Declics


----------



## rdgldy

*lilmissb, noah, niccig*-cute outfits


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

noah my love ... looking fabulous!!


----------



## niccig

Oh. My. God.  noah, I love that outfit.  I was going to go for the peacock Declics next, but you're seriously making me think I need the purple.  Is that top the current season?  If it is, I'm so buying it.


----------



## archygirl

Home sick today, but my Gattacas arrived! THANKS to jimmyshoogirl and Lauren at Saks San Antonio!
Saks purple cashmere sweater
Lucky cropped jeans
Gattaca pewter


----------



## Miss_Q

Cute outfit *Noah*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lookin good archygirl!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

noah8077 said:


> Banana Republic Top
> Abercrombie Jeans
> Purple Declics



Super cute top!


----------



## kittenslingerie

niccig said:


> Thanks girlies!  Yesterday's outfit _was_ super comfy.  The sweater was my very first that's all cashmere (got it on clearance at Macy's for $18!) and I just wish I could buy a whole pile of them and _wallow_ in them.  Too bad they didn't have more in my size.
> 
> I'm on a roll this week for pictures!  Today for work:
> 
> Lime Joseph A. top
> Banana Republic blazer
> Banana Republic skinnies
> Homemade/dollar store jewelry
> CL Bourge Zeppa



Another adorable outfit. I need to raid your closet or hire you as a stylist, lol.


----------



## Katykit01

*archy* that outfit is super cute...that is actually something I would wear out

*Noah* I love that top! It matches well with your declics!!

*Great outfits ladies*


----------



## lilmissb

*niccig*, I'm so jealous of your BOOTS!!! Great outfit.

*noah*, I LOVE those declics! I'm so torn as to which colour should be my first declic.

*archy*, I love those jeans! They are exactly the right length to show off your gorgeous shoes.

Thanks *rdgldy*!


----------



## lulabee

*noah*, You always look so cool! I want to raid your closet!
*archygirl,* Absolutely love your outifit. The Gattacas are TDF!


----------



## ebayBAGS

noah - love the outfit but those purple declics...


----------



## lilgooseberry

*niccig*- another fab outfit =D
*noah*-super cute top!!
*archy*-oooo nice jeans! 

I've got a question... I'm doing a uni presentation tomorrow and im fed up not wearing my cls to uni... so i have to dress smart, and this girl doesnt know whats too smart and whats not smart and whats no right for a presentation... so i need a lil bit of help





i personally think i look like a waiter/ress in shirt n trousers... but that may b because i grew up in the restaurant industry. Esp up there ^





I have cufflinks dont worry just cant find them atm....





yea this might be a bit dressy... its actually grey... and i will wear nylons,(dark/sheer i dunno)

help.... =(


----------



## noah8077

rdgldy, naked, miss_q, lilmissb, ebaybags:  Thanks guys!


kittens, niccig, katy, lilgoose:  I had been eying the top for awhile, then when I got the shoes, I HAD to buy it.  I bought it on clearance the end of December.  Thanks!

lula:  If you raided my closet you would come out with a whole lotta Bermuda shorts, Miss Legs!  Thanks!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* what an adorable outfit with those purple declics!  

*niccig,* another cute outfit!  thanks for sharing with us.

*archygirl,* those gattacs are gorgeous.  they look beautiful on you!

and as for you, *lilgoose,* just damn.  you look awesome in all three outfits.  personally, i like the third one, but is it too short for the presentation?  maybe not with nylons.  the other two are TDF as well.  i'm sure you'll knock 'em out whatever you wear!


----------



## niccig

Again, thanks for all the nice comments!  I love posting outfits, it's always a big ego boost   But if I ever look fat and/or silly, please tell me!

*archy*, cute outfit!  The Gattacas are cute on (they're one of those styles that I was sort of "meh" about the stock photo).

*lilgoose*, are your shoes black (they look like it to me)?  I think the dress is too short for a presentation, but the other two outfits are a good start.  You need more color though!  If it were me I'd do the 2nd outfit with a scarf worn as a belt, and a necklace in a coordinating/complementary color.  Probably a short but chunky necklace (big beads, maybe?).  I agree, as is it's a little wait-staff-y.


----------



## niccig

^^^btw, good luck with your presentation!


----------



## lilgooseberry

yah sorry black patent simple.
Yea think if i wore the dress i might get brownie points for the wrong reason =S

thanx *niccig *for the how to not look like a waitress advice, 
*yaya*- awwww thank you! just put a smile on my face!
oh and sorry theres a fourth outfit! (im so indecisive)


----------



## Katykit01

*lilgoose* I like the 4th outfit....but depends on the presentation....I think you should do the 2nd with your cufflinks of course...


----------



## archygirl

Thanks, *naked, Katykit01, lilmissb, lulabee, lilgooseberry, YaYa3 and niccig! *I was not liking them at first, but when *jimmyshoogirl* mentioned them, I jumped (they were only $175) and I think I made the right decision. They are conservative enough for work, but are also a bit edgy...comfy too!


----------



## YaYa3

oh!!  i like the fourth outfit, *lilgoose!*  it looks perfectly appropriate for a presentation.  very professional with a twist.  

*archy!*  $175??  wow!  that makes them even more wonderful!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I like the fourth outfit too lilgoose!


----------



## archygirl

I agree with *YaYa*, *lilgooseberry*. The 4th outfit is the one!


----------



## archygirl

*Noah*...I forgot to say, that purple is TDF!!!!!!!!! I think that is the shoe I am going to get on Friday in NYC...love the color.


----------



## noah8077

Thanks archy!


----------



## legaldiva

*lilgoose*--I like the outfit with the skinny pants & bow blouse.

But all of them look so nice!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Number 4 *lilgoose*!!!  I am always wearing pussy bow tops. 

Looking hot hot! Mind you, you always look hot in your outfits!!


----------



## lilmissb

*lilgooseberry* - I  your 4th outfit. Where did you get that shirt? I want one too!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*katy*, *yaya*, *nakedmosher*, *archy *and *savvy *thank you so so much for the help!! 4th one it is =D and kind words!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*lilmissb*- i got it a while ago... from yea i know asos again lol


----------



## ShelleyM

lilgooseberry, your outfits look so classy. The ruffle shirt is so cute. I love the last one, especially those pants!


----------



## savvysgirl

I LOVE asos!!! Have you checked out their clearance yet?!!! So cheap!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thanks *shelley!*

*savvy*- omds yea! i need to get a ban on asos lol so i can save up for cls


----------



## lilmissb

OMG! I need to get onto Asos. That shirt is adorable. I have a list of clothes i love on Asos. Are the clothes of good quality? They seem like they are.


----------



## lilgooseberry

yup yup yup =D
but best to read the materials thingy on it as well


----------



## Stinas

All you ladies look AMAZING!


----------



## savvysgirl

Hahaha, *lilgoose* your so funny. Ban yourself from Asos!! 

*lilmiss* - They do like the cutest stuff. Their dresses esp & tops esp.


----------



## amazigrace

*lilgoose,* you could put a paper sack over your whole body and you'd still look dy-no-mite - you're the cutest little thing! I love the 4th outfit on you for the presentation. You look professional, but very, very cute and classy. You're just too cute!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

^^
aw thankew!! you're so sweet =D all my butterflies how gone from my tummy now after reading ur post =D


----------



## flowergirly

amazigrace said:


> *lilgoose,* you could put a paper sack over your whole body and you'd still look dy-no-mite - *you're the cutest little thing!* I love the 4th outfit on you for the presentation. You look professional, but very, very cute and classy. *You're just too cute*!!!


I agree 100%.

LG you might want to watermark your pictures and/or blur your face when you have time --- there have been some guys "stealing" pictures from here and posting them on websites. :ninja:


----------



## lilgooseberry

o yea good point
thanx *flowergirly*! =)


----------



## Zophie

lilgooseberry said:


> yah sorry black patent simple.
> Yea think if i wore the dress i might get brownie points for the wrong reason =S
> 
> thanx *niccig *for the how to not look like a waitress advice,
> *yaya*- awwww thank you! just put a smile on my face!
> oh and sorry theres a fourth outfit! (im so indecisive)


 
I love your blouse.  That's such a classy and sophisticated outfit.  As far as which to wear, I don't know!  They all look fabulous.


----------



## lolitablue

I recently got a second pair of Simples in 85mm and wore them to work on casual Friday.  They are for different purposes than the 100mm and love them with jeans.






Black Simples 85
Black Turtleneck
Joe's Jeans


----------



## rdgldy

You look great, Lolita Blue.


----------



## lilmissb

Very nice lolitablue!


----------



## YaYa3

*lolitablue,* i agree that they look great with those jeans.  

and *lilgoose,* PLEASE watermark your pics and, as much as i hate to say it, you need to hide your face.  it's not really safe around here right now.  sorry.


----------



## niccig

^^^ Yikes, that's scary to hear!  I always watermark my shoe photos against the fakers on freakbay, but perhaps I should start chopping my head off too.


----------



## niccig

lolita, I also am a fan of this outfit.  I'm all about the jeans and sweaters.


----------



## babypie

noah8077 said:


> Banana Republic Top
> Abercrombie Jeans
> Purple Declics


 
Fab!!  I got my purple declics so long ago and you're wearing them way more than I am LOL


----------



## lilmissb

Whoa! Excuse me? There are people *STEALING* pics of us modelling in this forum?? When did this happen and are they perverts?


----------



## lilgooseberry

*Lolita*- those jeans look great on u and so do the simples =)

*yaya*-yupyup, i'll watermark and put a mask on my pictures once i get back from uni tonight =) thankew for looking out for me!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh,* lilgoose,* how was your presentation?


----------



## samhainophobia

*lilgooseberry*, you look adorable.  You are also the reason I want black patent Simple 100s .  Hope the presentation went well!

*Noah*, love the purple Declics as always.


----------



## singtong

lilgoose - we sound similar...uni, restaurant business...both asian (although you have the figure but i dont  bane of my existence-mum, aunt, grandmas, even strangers-who like to give their opinions ha ha ha!!!) but i know what you mean about black and white = waitress.


----------



## legaldiva

^ or worse ... a banquet server!


----------



## hlp_28

lilgooseberry said:


> yah sorry black patent simple.
> Yea think if i wore the dress i might get brownie points for the wrong reason =S


 
*lil *- Love this outfit!! I can't get over with how pretty simples look on. Is yours black patent 100 or 85??


----------



## lilgooseberry

thanx *sam*!
*hlp*-they are 100

*lilmissb*-presentation... well my part was alirhgt, just my other team memebers hadn't prepared enough, even though i told them time and time again that they werent prepared in previous meetings... oh well...

ON a brighter note.....
Thankew everyone for helping me chose the outfit! I did indeed wear the 4th outfit and i felt so good about myself! So thank you again! *smiles* & *cookie kisses*


----------



## YaYa3

YAY, *lilgoose!!* i'm sure your part was perfect.  you certainly looked awesome in that outfit.


----------



## lilgooseberry

aww thankew *yaya* oh that reminds me i have to go watermark now =P


----------



## socalboo

*lilgoose* ~You looked fabulous in all of your outfits, glad you chose the 4th though. Yay on your presentation, at least you were prepared and looking so as well!

*Lolita* ~I love Teal! You look great!

*noah* ~Your outfit is so cute, I love the top! Purple Declics...love them!


----------



## lilmissb

This is what I'm wearing to work today as it's jeans for good means day. We wear jeans and donate money to different charities every month. Picture watermarked as per yaya's warnings. I don't want my face and pic anywhere but here!

Stella top
no name jeans and jewellery
CL Scissor Girls in pewter! (my babies)


----------



## socalboo

*Cute cute* *lilmissb*! I love your Stella top! You're making me want to wear my SGs to work shoe sister!


----------



## lilgooseberry

oooo *lilmissb*- cutie top! all ur outfits are so cute!


----------



## babypie

*Lilmissb *you look adorable! Love the color of that top combined with the scissor girls.  

  p.s. nice to see some aussies rocking CLs! Im originally from Melbourne and never saw anyone wearing them there.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* socal*, *lilgoose* & *babypie*! 

*Socal* please please please wear them to work! I never wear my heels on the way to or from work, I wear my thongs (flip flops) or sneakers as I hate rushing in heels then I change at work. That way there's minimal damage and wear on my shoes. And I don't fall over in the wet!!! That's ALWAYS a bonus!  I'm going to post another outfit on Monday for these shoes as I have the perfect blue dress to go with them but I need to find a pewter belt. I'm getting so much mileage outta them and I always get stopped cos they love the shoe and have never seen a design like it. I bet the locals shoe makers will be copying this style next season.

*lilgoose* - I got nothing on you! Little miss versatile you are!! I need more clothes....hehehehehehe better clear out my wardrobe first.

*babypie*! I didn't know you were an Aussie! Yeah! I'm working on moving to the States one day...more access to all my designer loves! I guess not many people are clued in to the fact that the US has CRAZY sales and they can get them cheaper. I think they are starting to now though. I would have thought Melbourne being so euro and all would have been the ones to lead the way with CL's?!


----------



## savvysgirl

Looking lovely *lilmiss*. Your outfit is so cute. I love your babies!!


----------



## babypie

lilmissb said:


> *babypie*! I didn't know you were an Aussie! Yeah! I'm working on moving to the States one day...more access to all my designer loves! I guess not many people are clued in to the fact that the US has CRAZY sales and they can get them cheaper. I think they are starting to now though. I would have thought Melbourne being so euro and all would have been the ones to lead the way with CL's?!




Do what I did and marry a yank LOL  DH actually fell in love with AU during the 6 years we lived there, he wants to go back and all I think is _but what about the shoes?!  _


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *savvys*! I'm so in  with them!

^Hmmmm, game plan should be to marry a yank then that doesn't want to move to Oz! So he wants to move back huh....yeah I would be what about the shoes too! At least you've made SA contacts so they might be happy to send the shoes to you.


----------



## noah8077

Outfit for DH's party:
Sorry about the flash!





Forever 21 Sweater
Abercrombie Jeans
NEW Nude VP's


----------



## archygirl

CUTE Noah! Love the new shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

oooo nice outfit *noah *is that top sparkly? loveee the new shoes!!


----------



## lilmissb

Noah you look stunning! Love the outfit.


----------



## babypie

Another great outfit Noah!


----------



## Miss_Q

Great outfit *Noah*!!!


----------



## Katykit01

Love that outfit *Noah*


----------



## buzzytoes

Lilmiss and lilgoose love your outfits! Noah my friend you look fab as always.
Ok so I was totally busted trying to post this at work earlier. My coworker walked by and was like "Did you take a picture of yourself?" I said "Yeah I had to send it to my friend, she helped me pick out the outfit." 
Dress is Victoria's Secret, tights are just generic
And of course my black suede babels! (scuse my first attempt at watermarks)


----------



## noah8077

Saw buzzy's outfit in person today    She was looking hot rockin those boots!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *buzzy*! Love you outfit, you look sensational!! And those boots...


----------



## niccig

*lilmiss*, I love that outfit - I would totally wear it.

*noah* - you always look so cute and comfy all at the same time.  I like the sparkly top!  I wish we had F21 here.

*buzzy* - perfect dress for your babels.  I'm sooooo jealous of them.  I really need a pair of black tall boots, but I'm waiting to see if the ginevras go to sale again.  Plus, there are some more shoes that I want for summer.


----------



## babypie

buzzy you look great!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *niccig*! I'm jealous, just noticed where you are located and even though I'm not into horse racing in a major way I enjoy a good horse race and betting occasionally. Oh and dressing up for the races!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb - love it!!

Noah - the new nude VPs are awesome!!

buzzy - i love the babels!


----------



## cfellis522

Noah, Great outfit!  Love the VPs!

Buzzy, Love the Babels.  I will always be partial to CL Boots!

Cara


----------



## surlygirl

*noah* - cute sweater ... love the nudes!
*buzzy* - cute outfit ... love the babels!


----------



## socalboo

*noah* ~Great outfit, your new Nudes are tdf!

*buzzy* ~You are looking hot in those Babels!

You guys should've taken an action shot today!


----------



## Zophie

*noah*, I love your outfit and that sweater is so cute!

*buzzytoes*, I'm waiting to get busted taking a picture of myself.  I've done it in bathrooms, elevators, waiting for elevators, etc.  I like the VS dress.


----------



## Schnuggeli

Hmmm... Alti's 140mm


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* you always look just adorable in your outfits.  LOVE the VP's, too.  hope your DH's surprise party was fun!  

*buzzytoes,* those babels are stunning.  i love your dress!  

*schnuggeli,* OMG!  you look amazing.  the alti 140's are TDF.


----------



## babypie

*schnuggeli *smokin' hot outfit!


----------



## Elsie87

*Schnuggeli, *you look fab! 
LOVE the Alti's!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*buzzytoes*-loving ur outfit and boots!!
*schnuggli*-ooo wow i want! >.<they look great on u!


----------



## lilmissb

Schnuggeli you look fab!


----------



## surlygirl

*Schnuggeli* - the Altis look fantastic on you! great outfit!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Schnuggeli you are rockin those altis!! Love them!


----------



## niccig

Schnuggeli, your Alti's might be inspiring me to break the 120mm barrier.


----------



## cfellis522

schnuggli-you look great in your Alti's.  Love your top!  Where did you get it?  I bought some leggings very similar to yours a few weeks back from Saks when they were on sals.  You pull off a great look!

Cara


----------



## lulabee

*schnuggeli* you look fab!


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks ladies!!
Schnuggli OMG hotness! Love those leggings with the Altis!


----------



## amazigrace

Schnuggli, love your shoes and the outfit!


----------



## noah8077

*YaYa3, Zophie, archy, lil goose, naked, cara, socal, surly, lilmiss, baby, miss_q, katy, buzzy, niccig*:  Thank you all so much!  I was so excited about the shoes, I could have worn the ugly bubble wrap dress from the celebrity thread and still felt like a million bucks in the shoes!!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Oooh *schnuggli*, looking hot in your CL's & leggings!!

Lovely nudes *Noah8077*

*Buzzy* - Really liking those Babels!!


----------



## carlinha

schnuggeli, love your outfit!!!!  hot!


----------



## socalboo

*Schnuggeli* ~You look awesome! Those Altis are hot you wear them well!


----------



## socalboo

My work outfit from yesterday. One good thing about our crazy SoCal weather is that it's perfect for leggings! Excuse my dirty mirror...yuck!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *naked*!

*socal* - that outfit is great! Love the coat and leggings and of course the decolzeps! Where did you get your jacket from?

Ok, went to a friend's birthday drinks last night at Ivy (for those who don't know posh bar in the CBD - after 5 hangout so lots of suits and princesses) and decided to wear my scissor girls out again. I was just going to wear the jeans I wore to work and change my top. My bf insisted I get dressed up so I decided to take my Herve Leger out for a whirl. I have to say the dress sooooo worth getting! I felt really swish in the whole thing. Now I know what lvpiggy feels like!!! Hehehehehe...

HL dress
no name jewellery
CL Scissor Girls


----------



## Kamilla850

^^You look amazing, that dress is gorgeous.  I completely agree that HL dresses make you feel so good, I wore one on NYE and felt so good in it, plus it really accentuates the curves, and even without wearing a bra (the dress I wore had a very low cut back), everything was right where it should be.


----------



## amazigrace

*lilmissb,* you look so adorable in that super dress and the SGs. I love, love, love the shoes!

You, too, *socalboo!* I love your outfit, leggings, and shoes. Just love how stylish you look!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* Kamilla* and *amazingrace*! 

HL really makes you stand out in a crowd. I got a bit self conscious cos people were loking at me both female and male but after a couple of cocktails I didn't care.  The only thing with the lighter strap is that the cup tends to move down and I had to keep tugging it up a bit so if I could I'd get the strap shortened a bit. Not by much though. Yeah the best thing about HL is that it creates a nice decolletage and everything stays where its supposed to!

Did you wear CL's with your HL on NYE Kamilla? Did you post modelling shots? I'll have to go back if so.


----------



## samhainophobia

*lilmissb*, you look great!  I'm not even a huge HL fan (that's blasphemy around here, I realize!) but that dress looks terrific on you.  And a great match for your SGs, of course.


----------



## pursemonkey

*lilmissb*, that dress look incredible on you! Love it w/ the scissor girls!!

All of you ladies are so stylish! Makes me want to try a lil harder when I get dressed, KWIM?


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lilmiss*!!! Your a hottie!!! I LOVE the dress. I wish i could squeeze into one.


----------



## Kamilla850

lilmissb said:


> Did you wear CL's with your HL on NYE Kamilla? Did you post modelling shots? I'll have to go back if so.


 
I did wear CLs, I wore silver bling blings.  I haven't posted modeling photos since I haven't been on tpf much lately but I will get some up shortly.


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb,* what a beautiful outfit ... the HL dress AND the scissor girls together are just perfect!  you look amazing!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *sam, pursemonkey, savvys & yaya!*

*Sam* I reckon you'd look great in HL!

*pursemonkey* I was going to wear jeans until my bf said I should wear something else.

*savvys*, what size are you? I'm a UK10 / US4-6 S-M / AU 8-10.

*yaya *you sexy thing get yourself into HL! I reckon you'd look fab in one judging by your legs!


----------



## cfellis522

Lilmiss, you look outstanding!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Cara*!  You have HL don't you? If not please get some!!! You'd look great in HL. I'm so channelling lvpiggy here aren't I?


----------



## socalboo

*amazigrace* ~Aw, thanks!*

lilmissb* ~You are so gorgeous! That HL is tdf it goes perfect with your SGs! I love it! Damn girl you're making me want an HL to go with my SGs! (Thank you! The jacket is Free People)


----------



## lilmissb

Awww, thanks* socal *:shame: This forum is gonna send me broke! I have now developed addictions to HL & CL.....oh no! Well the ash dress I have is on sale right now....60% + 20% more which I think takes it down to $4xx can't remember what but check out the HL thread lvpiggy started. Cheaper than some CL's!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Lilmissb is a fox! Love the HL!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww thanks* naked*!  You know how to make someone feel good!!! Hehehehehe...

I think you should get a HL as you've got the figure for it, or at least visit the HL thread lvpiggy started. That way you can see us in our glory! I think there's a def cross over though thanks to lv!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lilmissb said:


> Awww thanks* naked*!  You know how to make someone feel good!!! Hehehehehe...
> 
> I think you should get a HL as you've got the figure for it, or at least visit the HL thread lvpiggy started. That way you can see us in our glory! I think there's a def cross over though thanks to lv!


 
....i'm trying to stay away from that thread  ...


----------



## lulabee

*lilmiss*, You are one sexay chickie in that HL!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb*, I said it in the other thread, but here again, you look totally fab!!

I can't wait to wear mine out too hehe


----------



## ylime

*Lilmissb*, you look gorgeous! I should just join CCLO and put that extra fund towards an HL dress.


----------



## lilmissb

Good thinkin' *naked*! You're a smart woman!!!

Thanks *lula*, *dreamdoll* (again!) & *ylime* (I think you should!!! )


----------



## YaYa3

*ylime,* by the way, i really like your name!  my daughter has the same name (it's her brother's nickname for her real name, which i think must be the same as yours!).


----------



## buzzytoes

Lilmiss that HL dress is gorgeous! Looks like it was made just for the shoes!


----------



## Stinas

Noah - Love the nudes!!!
Schnuggeli - You go girl!!  I would sooo fall on my face!!!
Social - Love those leggings!!!
Lilmiss - I LOVE the colors on that dress!!!  You look great!!!

I really need to go out tom just to take pics lol


----------



## amazigrace

Okay, I'm :ducking: right now before I write this because I don't want all of you to think I'm just really stupid, but what is HL? (going to hide now)


----------



## babypie

Herve Leger


----------



## amazigrace

babypie said:


> Herve Leger



Oh, thank you *babypie!*


----------



## surlygirl

*lilmissb* - you look fantastic! that dress looks amazing on you and the scissors compliment it perfectly. I love that your bf wanted you to get all jazzed up! So cute.

*socalboo* - what a great outfit! the decolzeps really pop!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

*socalboo* - those Decolzeps are HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## shoeaddict1979

*lilmissb* - you look hot! I love those HL dresses. Surely the only woman in the Ivy wearing both HL and CLs - pure class!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*sol*- ooo funky leggings! i like!

*lilmissb*- ooo you loook great!! very hot!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb, you are making me want to get a HL dress!!!!  you look stunning mama!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *buzzy*, *Stinas*, *shoeaddict*, *surly*,* lilgoose* &* carlinha*!! :shame:

I'm really happy with the colour combo of the shoes and dress but I would love some red shoes for it too! Maybe true red VP's???? 

LOL *surly*! I know, he was like nagging me to do it and I'm so glad I did as I had a ball!

*shoeaddict,* get your HL & CL on and we'll go party it up in town!!! 

*carlinha*, you'd be a knockout in one! You've got a great figure and if you got yourself into HL, your bf would just 

That goes for all of us really as we're a pretty stylish bunch of women!!!


----------



## ShelleyM

lilmiss, that dress looks like it was custom made for you!


----------



## Stinas

Here is tonights outfit.....
Peoples Liberation Jeans....a top my mom actually got me...and my Babel boots!


----------



## Souzie

Lilmiss and Stinas, you look great!!

Here's what I wore to a wedding recently...


----------



## YaYa3

*stinas,* you look fabulous and that ring still shines SO bright!  

*xsouzie,* beautiful dress!  love your shoes and chanel bag, too!


----------



## noah8077

stinas: fabulous!

xsouzie: WOW!  You look amazing!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Shelley* & *xsouzie*!

*Stinas* I love your outfit! I love both the top your mum bought you and your boots!!!

*xsouzie* - HOT!!!!


----------



## socalboo

*Stinas* ~You are so hot...as always! I LOVE your Babels!

*xsouzie* ~And they say you're not supposed to wear _white_ to outshine the bride! That is a beautiful, beautiful outfit!


----------



## lulabee

xsouzie said:


> Here's what I wore to a wedding recently...


 You look stunning!! So glamorous!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Stinas! Love the outfit and your hair is always looking so fab!!

souzie - love that dress, you look great!


----------



## Cerina

Stinas, that is a perfect outfit! Love those boots, they are drop dead gorgeous
xsouzie, that is a beautiful dress, you look stunning in it! Love the shoes too, perfect match


----------



## cfellis522

Stinas and souzie, you both look great!  

Stinas, Are you going to have a section at the wedding just for us tPF'rs?  

Cara


----------



## buzzytoes

Stinas and xsouzie you both look great! Hubba hubba!


----------



## babypie

*Stinas *and *xsouzie *major hotness ladies!


----------



## cjy

xsouzie said:


> lilmiss and stinas, you look great!!
> 
> Here's what i wore to a wedding recently...


 wow!!!


----------



## Stinas

*xsouzie* - HOT MAMMA!  I wish my boobies looked that great in a dress like that.  They always look flat unless im wearing a corset.  Love the dress!!!

Thank you - Yaya, Noah, lilmis, Baby, Buzzy, Cerina, Social, 

Cara - I should!!!!  OMG...what a HOT table that would be!!!  Imagine what eye candy we would have on our feet!!!

Naked - I want my hair as light as yours!!!  Thats my goal, but my natural color is almost black, so im not sure how easy it will be to maintain.  grrr!!!  One day ill be that light!!!! lol  I swear us blondes always want to go lighter...never satisfied!


----------



## lilmissb

*Stinas*, at least you look good with blonde hair! It looks more normal than an asian with blonde hair! The lightest I can go is caramel with blonde streaks


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Stinas said:


> *xsouzie* - HOT MAMMA! I wish my boobies looked that great in a dress like that. They always look flat unless im wearing a corset. Love the dress!!!
> 
> Thank you - Yaya, Noah, lilmis, Baby, Buzzy, Cerina, Social,
> 
> Cara - I should!!!! OMG...what a HOT table that would be!!! Imagine what eye candy we would have on our feet!!!
> 
> Naked - I want my hair as light as yours!!! Thats my goal, but my natural color is almost black, so im not sure how easy it will be to maintain. grrr!!! One day ill be that light!!!! lol I swear us blondes always want to go lighter...never satisfied!


 

it's the dredded ..... BLONDE-AREXIA!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilmiss, socalboo, stinas, xsouzie*-amazing outfits, all!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*stinas*-great outfit! n u look fab

*souzie*- looking great! love the shoes n bag


----------



## Souzie

*Yaya3*, *noah8077*, *lilmissb*, *socalboo*, *lulabee*, *nakedmosher2of3*, *cerina*, *cfellis522*, *buzzytoes*, *babypie*, *cjy*, *stinas*, *rdgldy* and *lilgooseberry*:

Thank you all for your kind words!!! 

*Stinas*: got a lil secret for you...PM'ed ya!

*Nakedmosher2of3*: your hair is fabulous!  I want mine like that too!!

*Lilmissb*: Asian blondie right here!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *rdgldy*!

*xsouzie* - no way!! Really? You don't look asian in your avatar! You've given me hope I can be blonde blonde!!! I'm half asian anyway so it might help a bit more..... How's the maintenance tho?


----------



## Souzie

^^ LOL...don't let the hair color fool you, I'm 100% asian.   You can be blonde blonde...I've seen girls with hair as light as Naked's although I'm pretty sure it does a number on their hair.

It's pretty easy to maintain.  I use  purple shampoo to tone down brassiness and color glaze once a week.  The only downside is when the roots start to grow out!


----------



## lilmissb

^Yeah, I'm so the worst person for maintenance as well! I guess that's why I always get foils as they don't look as bad with regrowth!!! Hmmm, if I manage to stop buying HL & CL I might be able to do the hair....LOL


----------



## Stinas

Thank you everyone!!!!!

I agree with you all...ROOTS SUCK!!! lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^^ ditto that Stinas! Every three weeks I need to get mine done, it's exhausting!


----------



## cfellis522

I envy my husband.  His hair is as blonde as yours!  Me, I am just a standard brunette, but I have to do that Japanese Hair Straightening on my hair about every 6 months (and that isnt cheap and takes a lot of time).  

Naked, I envy your straight hair!

Cara


----------



## archygirl

Stinas said:


> Here is tonights outfit.....
> Peoples Liberation Jeans....a top my mom actually got me...and my Babel boots!



Hot Hot Hot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archygirl

xsouzie said:


> Lilmiss and Stinas, you look great!!
> 
> Here's what I wore to a wedding recently...



Great outfit, xsouzie! Love the shoes with the bag.


----------



## lulabee

cfellis522 said:


> I envy my husband. His hair is as blonde as yours! Me, I am just a standard brunette, but I have to do that Japanese Hair Straightening on my hair about every 6 months (and that isnt cheap and takes a lot of time).
> 
> Naked, I envy your straight hair!
> 
> Cara


 I get the same thing done to my hair every 6 months too! It's a pain, takes forever but looks so damn good when it's done! I love it!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Stina* & *xsouzie*- Great outfits!!


----------



## Stinas

Thank you!!!!!!!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ^^^ ditto that Stinas! Every three weeks I need to get mine done, it's exhausting!


Me toooooo!!!!!!  
Have you ever estimated how much it costs a year lol...pretty scary.  but totally worth it!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Stinas..... just love your Babel boots..... don't you love when Mom nails a 'fashion' gift! Whay to go Stinas Mom!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Stinas said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Me toooooo!!!!!!
> Have you ever estimated how much it costs a year lol...pretty scary. but totally worth it!!!


 

...i'm a hairstylst ... so ... free?


----------



## Stinas

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> ...i'm a hairstylst ... so ... free?


Ok...so tell me why you dont live in NJ again?? lol!



BellaShoes said:


> Stinas..... just love your Babel boots..... don't you love when Mom nails a 'fashion' gift! Whay to go Stinas Mom!


 
I know!!!!!!!!  She is not that bad.  Only time she gets bad is when she sees me get something in two colors, she goes off and buys them in every single color!! lol  I must have over 300 sweaters w/tags!  Drives me crazy!


----------



## cfellis522

Stinas, I am right there with you regarding Naked...  I have to get my hair straightened a few times of year (pregnancy really meeses up naturally curly hair)...  Thats $$$ as well.  Maybe we should just make her the traveling hairdresser of tPF!!!  

Cara


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

cfellis522 said:


> Stinas, I am right there with you regarding Naked... I have to get my hair straightened a few times of year (pregnancy really meeses up naturally curly hair)... Thats $$$ as well. Maybe we should just make her the traveling hairdresser of tPF!!!
> 
> Cara


 

works for me


----------



## rilokiley

I was a bit shy before about posting here because you ladies always look so amazing, but after some convincing by *lilmissb* and *Yaya*, I windexed the only full length mirror I have and put together a rather shoddy photo shoot area...

cardigan- Express
dress- custom made... on eBay! 
shoes- nude patent VP with burgundy tip














I realized after I uploaded the pics that my kitty decided to make a cameo


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow rilo!! you look fabulous!!! great outfit, thanks for finally posting!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Gorgeous outfit rilo!! The kitty just adds something extra!


----------



## babypie

*Rilo *you look fabulous! Va-va-voom!


----------



## YaYa3

*rilo!!!* and WHAT was it you said about not wanting to post on the outfit thread???  OMG!  you look fabulous!  your dress is amazing and the VPS with it make the whole outfit just stunning.  i can't believe you, girl!  _not wanting to post on the outfit thread?_


----------



## rilokiley

thank you so much *naked*, *buzzy*, *babypie*, and *Yaya*! 

I really appreciate your comments- y'all know how to make a girl feel good!


----------



## carlinha

RILO!!!!  OH MY GOD!!!  you HOT STUFF YOU!!!

look at that figure!  that waist!  you have a seriously amazing figure!

oh and your outfit is so cute of course... and the nude patent VPs...


----------



## hlfinn

rilo- you look AMAZING! i would kill for your body!!! wow!!!  love love love the dress!


----------



## YaYa3

carlinha said:


> RILO!!!!  OH MY GOD!!!  you HOT STUFF YOU!!!
> 
> look at that figure!  that waist!  you have a seriously amazing figure!
> 
> oh and your outfit is so cute of course... and the nude patent VPs...



yeah, i was blown away by that waist, too!  *rilo,* keep that mirror up there and be prepared to most more outfit pics, ok???


----------



## Katykit01

OMG *Rilo* I love that dress!!!! That outfit is PERFECT!


----------



## Lynn12

You are rocking that dress *Rilokiley*!!!!  I love the nude VPs with the black and white.  So classy and SEXY!!!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *carlinha*, *hlfinn*, *Katykit*, and *Lynn*! 

I have to thank my parents and their genes, as sweets and carbs are my favorite food groups 

*Yaya*- for you, of course!


----------



## surlygirl

*rilo* - Thanks for posting your outfit! You look gorgeous! Love the dress, love the cardigan, love the shoes! You look amazingly chic and stylish! I've thought about ordering that same dress. The measurements thing always scares me off. Can't wait to see more of your outfit pics!


----------



## gemruby41

Everyone is looking gooood!!!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *surly*!  I really recommend that seller- she's very helpful, and the dress came fairly quickly.  The measurement thing can be tricky, but if you get someone to help you, it shouldn't be too bad.  I had to do it myself, and I don't recommend that!  I have such a hard time finding dresses that fit me right, and the cost of getting these custom made is comparable to what I would pay in stores, so I'm gonna order another one soon


----------



## lilmissb

*RILO!* I can't believe you didn't think you were stylish??!!! Your figure is totally !!!!! It's so good to see you posting outfits. There is absolutely NO reason for you to be shy at all....I can't wait to see your other outfits!


----------



## niccig

rilo, HOT MAMMA!  I'd KILL to have your figure!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *lilmissb* and *niccig*!


----------



## laureenthemean

*rilo*, you have such an amazing figure!  Can't believe you don't own any HL yet!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *laureen*!  haha, one addiction at a time!  I do love them, but I'm afraid if I get one HL dress, I won't be able to stop 

the other reason being I feel I don't have many places to wear them.  but if I do see one I like in my size and for a decent price, I may very well have a hard time passing it up


----------



## lilgooseberry

omds rilo!! you look gorgeous!!
next outfit pigalles pleassseeeee =D


----------



## Miss_Q

*Rilo*- Girl you work that dress!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *lilgooseberry* and *Miss_Q*!


----------



## legaldiva

*Rilo*--you are a CL outfit goddess!  I demand to see more outfits!!!  You're so gorgeous!


----------



## laureenthemean

Okay so this is like the worst angle ever (especially in comparison to rilo's pic!), but it does show my green Pigalles:





This is from a while ago, when I went to see the Sex and the City movie with some friends.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love it laureen! i think we need to see you in some HL in this thread! i'm afraid i'll be addicted if i head over to the other one!


----------



## rilokiley

aw, thank you *legal*! 

*laureen*- those Pigalles are TDF, and great outfit!  I love the pink and green together.

and I'm with *naked*- I'm staying away from the HL thread for my wallet's sake!


----------



## laureenthemean

Hehe, I've definitely got my eye on some HL from the spring collection, but I am patiently waiting for them to go on sale.  Luckily the dresses I tried on when I went with socalboo didn't really work for me.  

Sorry to go OT!

Thanks, rilo!


----------



## lulabee

rilokiley said:


> I was a bit shy before about posting here because you ladies always look so amazing, but after some convincing by *lilmissb* and *Yaya*, I windexed the only full length mirror I have and put together a rather shoddy photo shoot area...
> 
> cardigan- Express
> dress- custom made... on eBay!
> shoes- nude patent VP with burgundy tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized after I uploaded the pics that my kitty decided to make a cameo


 You look absolutely stunning *rilo*!!!! Your dress is gorgeous! Who did you get it from on ebay??


----------



## poshchick

Wow that is one hot outfit! I absolutely love it - I'm sure I remember your post about buying it on ebay - what seller was it? I'm sure she will have a ton more sales now! lol


----------



## JRed

rilokiley, you look great!  That dress really suits you!

laureen, love your colourful outfits!!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *lula*, *poshchick*, and *JRed*!  I got it from eBay seller "oriental_treasure" 

lol I should get commission, huh?


----------



## lilmissb

*Laureen* you look fab! I love the colour combo, so bold!


----------



## noah8077

rilo you look amazing!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Rilo*!! You look gorgeous. 

Thats the dress i liked isnt it?!! Stunning!

*Laureen* - those colours go so nicely together. I really like your top!!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *noah* and *savvysgirl*!

*savvy*- I'm not sure... have you mentioned this dress before?


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks ladies, you are all too nice.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Rilo* - Yeah i'm sure i've seen it before from you but can't remember where. Oh was it when b00m posted a vintage dress. I said i should wear more dresses and you said the same thing i think? And then showed this one?


----------



## rilokiley

^ yeahhhh!  we talked about it when *b00mbaka* said she was thinking about ordering a dress from the same seller


----------



## noah8077

Laureen, I went back a few pages, I love that you are not afraid of color.  Great color combos!


----------



## bagmad73

*Laureen* - love how you work the colours - fabulous!!
*rilo* -  please keep posting! You have a gorgeous figure and I love the dress!!! Your VPs look fantastic on you!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*rilo*, you look fabulous!! Love that dress, and the nude vps!


----------



## YaYa3

*laureen,* i LOVE your outfit!  the colors are all awesome together.  you're rockin' it, girl!


----------



## girliegirl

rilo....I can't stop looking at the sellers dresses! You look awesome in that dress.


----------



## ceseeber

Rilo & Laureen you both look fabulous! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## babypie

Laureen you look great, pretty colors


----------



## buzzytoes

Laureen fabulous SATC outfit!


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> Okay so this is like the worst angle ever (especially in comparison to rilo's pic!), but it does show my green Pigalles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a while ago, when I went to see the Sex and the City movie with some friends.


 How in the hell did I miss this pic??? You look so pretty *laureen*!! I love the green mixed with the pink. Just gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *bagmad73*, *dreamdoll*, *girliegirl*, and *ceseeber*!


----------



## samhainophobia

Jesus, *rilo*.


----------



## rdgldy

*rilo* and *laureen*, two fabulously chic ladies!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *rdgldy* and *sam* (I think...)


----------



## amazigrace

*rilo,* all I can say about your pictures are: GOOD GRIEF! You are the cutest little thing I've ever seen. I love, love, love your outfit and shoes. You are lookin' tres fabuloso! Really, I mean it with all my heart.

And *laureen,* I love your outfit and shoes SO much! Your look amazing in the outfit with all the beautiful colors - very glamorous! Love your new CLs! such a beautiful color!

Both of your are the nicest and kindest people on this Forum. You don't know it, but you've been such a big help to me in so many ways. I love you both!


----------



## _Danielle_

rdgldy said:


> *rilo* and *laureen*, two fabulously chic ladies!



ITA The ladies always look beautiful in their dresses and even the shoes


----------



## rilokiley

thank you, *amazigrace*! I really appreciate that 


thanks *Danielle*!


----------



## laureenthemean

You ladies are all too sweet!  *amazigrace*,


----------



## gemibebe

Everyone looks great in their outfit with Loubies!  My first outfit pic here as majority of my Loubies are still in their boxes!  

My outfit to work today: Metallic Python Simples 80


----------



## laureenthemean

*gemibabe*, you look great, as usual, even out of an HL, haha!  That dress is adorable.


----------



## lilmissb

*gemibebe*! Yeah you're posting outfits!!! Love it to bits. I really like the dress. And it looks like it has pockets!!! *Surly*, where are you? We can both go nuts over pockets....LOL!


----------



## rilokiley

*gemibebe*- cute outfit!  you look very chic!


----------



## surlygirl

lilmissb said:


> *gemibebe*! Yeah you're posting outfits!!! Love it to bits. I really like the dress. And it looks like it has pockets!!! *Surly*, where are you? We can both go nuts over pockets....LOL!


 
*gemibebe* - that dress is adorable!!! thanks for the heads up, *lilmissb*!

That dress combines two of my favorite things ... grey knitwear and pockets!!! I love, love, love it!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*laureen*-oh i love the colours, wish i knew how to do colours, u look great!
*gemi*-cute dress!!


----------



## pursemonkey

*gemibebe - *LOVE your dress and the shoes add just the right amount of pizazz to an otherwise neutral outfit. Gorgie!

*laureen - *You look so put together and the color combo is perfection! 

*rilo - *Seriously? You are the tiniest lil thing! And your dress looks amazing on you! In fact, you inspired me to try it out - I ordered one today so we'll see how it turns out. I'm nervous about the measurements since I did them myself, but the price was right so it's not too much of an investment at least. If I look half as good as you in it I'll be thrilled!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

i'm contemplating what dress to order too rilo! i think you've inspired us all!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *pursemonkey*!  I'm sure you'll look amazing!  post pics when you get them 

*naked*- there are so many great ones!  the seller also has a lot of dresses that VB wears... are you thinking of something casual or more dressy?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

rilokiley said:


> thanks *pursemonkey*! I'm sure you'll look amazing! post pics when you get them
> 
> *naked*- there are so many great ones! the seller also has a lot of dresses that VB wears... are you thinking of something casual or more dressy?


 
i don't know ... i don't realy go anywhere lol so i don't know what i would get ... i love the casual ones and the ones that VB wears but I can't decide .. 

i like these two though

http://cgi.ebay.com/RACHEL-pencil-d...3812857QQihZ016QQcategoryZ15724QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MOON-DRESS-gorg...7142281QQihZ016QQcategoryZ15724QQcmdZViewItem

 but i don't know if i can do a pencil skirt .. i've never tried one.


----------



## rilokiley

^ I think you can!  I've been looking at that first one, too- I really like it!  I say get that one


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

^^ what color ??? and i don't get the "sleeve" measurement ... i'm a dork.


----------



## rilokiley

I think a pretty light blue would look great on you, like that 15A color.  or a dark red or burgundy!


----------



## rilokiley

hm, I'm not sure what that sleeve measurement is either... I didn't have to do that for my dress.  if you message her though, she is very nice and helpful.  and she replies very quickly, too!


----------



## pursemonkey

I've been communicating with her all evening and she's very helpful and very detail oriented which is reassuring. I was looking at both of the dresses you posted, *Naked*. If they're good enough for VB, they're good enough for me! I'm sure either one would look fabulous on you! I actually got this one in red but now I'm second guessing my color choice. What do you girls think? (*Rilo*, you should so be getting commission, lol!)


----------



## slimcouture

nude python bloody marys @ an inauguration party


----------



## lilmissb

*slimcouture*, you look fabulous!


----------



## YaYa3

*gemibebe,* your outfit is just perfect!  love that dress!  

*pursemonkey,* don't second-guess yourself.  the red will be fabulous.  it's such a gorgeous dress!  

*slimcouture,* it's so nice to see what someone wore on *that* day.  you look fabulous!


----------



## socalboo

*rilo* ~That dress is amazing! No more convincing...you _need_ to post your outfits, you are gorgeous! I agree with laureen, you need an HL.

*laureen* ~Aw you are so beautiful! That is such a perfect SATC outfit! I love how you wear color! Now you just need that hot little HL mini! (crap, I'm hooked now)

*gemibebe* ~What a classy outfit! You look great! I love your sparkly tights!

*pursemonkey* ~Yay! Can't wait to see your dress!

*slimcouture* ~Hot! Cute skirt! Love the Bloody Marys on you!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Hehe, hooked and enabling I see!


----------



## Stinas

Everyone looks AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*pursemonkey*- I  red!  I think it'll look great!

*slimcouture*- the Bloody Mary looks amazing on you! 

*socalboo*- thank you!  maybe one day I'll get a HL dress... we'll see


----------



## gemibebe

*Laureen, rilo, lilgooseberry, pursemonkey, yaya, socalboo,* thank you so much for your kind remarks.  You ladies are so sweet 

*lilmissb, surly*, thanks for your compliments!  I see a clear indication that the dress is stealing the show which doesn't do justice to the gorgeous metallic python  On another note, it's one of my favorite dresses and indeed it has two pockets which I find very comfy and practical!

*slimcouture*, your outfit for the inauguration day looks fab!


----------



## babypie

slimcouture said:


> nude python bloody marys @ an inauguration party



WOW!


----------



## surlygirl

*slimcouture* - you should be in a fashion mag with that outfit! amazing!!!

*laureen* - don't know how I missed your outfit before, but it's absolutely gorgeous. love the way you paired the colors!


----------



## ShelleyM

Everyone looks very lovely!


----------



## cjy

gemibebe said:


> Everyone looks great in their outfit with Loubies! My first outfit pic here as majority of my Loubies are still in their boxes!
> 
> My outfit to work today: Metallic Python Simples 80


 Perfect!


----------



## cjy

Rilo you look amazing!! You were shy???? With that great figure????? Oh, please tell me, where is the cat? I feel like I am looking for Elmo. I know it is there but I can not see!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *cjy*!  haha look at the bottom corner in the first pic


----------



## Zophie

rilokiley said:


> thanks *surly*! I really recommend that seller- she's very helpful, and the dress came fairly quickly. The measurement thing can be tricky, but if you get someone to help you, it shouldn't be too bad. I had to do it myself, and I don't recommend that! I have such a hard time finding dresses that fit me right, and the cost of getting these custom made is comparable to what I would pay in stores, so I'm gonna order another one soon


 
I love the dress you got!  I never would have thought to order a custom dress on ebay, but I might just do it after seeing yours.


----------



## Zophie

*laureen*, the pink and green look so good together!  I would never think to pair that up but it's perfect.

and *gemibebe*, I love the gray.  Where did you get the tights you're wearing?  I think gray has become one of my new favorite colors and I need some like that.


----------



## morfoula

here i am ready to go out in the city ....

urban outfitters top
j brand skinny jeans
and my rolandes


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *Zophie*!


----------



## surlygirl

you look fabulous, as always, *morfoula*! have fun!


----------



## morfoula

thats surly


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Moufoula ... smokin per usual!!!!


----------



## morfoula

awwww you're making me blushhh


----------



## BellaShoes

Hellllllllloooooooooooooooo morfoula..... Look out city!


----------



## YaYa3

*morfoula,* my decollete angel ... GIRL, could you BE any hotter???  uh, NO!!!


----------



## carlinha

slimcouture - love the outfit pairing with the bloody mary's!!

gemibebe - classic, just classic!  love the dress, the tights, and most of all, the shoes...

morfuola - girl, you are SMOKING!!!!


----------



## Zophie

morfoula said:


> here i am ready to go out in the city ....
> 
> urban outfitters top
> j brand skinny jeans
> and my rolandes


 

hello hottie!  I bet all the guys' eyes pop out when they see you.


----------



## taydev

morfoula! hot like a firecracker!!


----------



## rdgldy

damn, you look good!


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *cjy*!  You're so kind!

*morfoula*, you look so HOT!!!


----------



## slimcouture

Morfoula look great!!!!!!!!! 
Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## morfoula

*thank you so much ladies! you all made me feel gorgeous before going out *


----------



## archygirl

morfoula said:


> here i am ready to go out in the city ....
> 
> urban outfitters top
> j brand skinny jeans
> and my rolandes


 
Great outfit!!!! Your face says it all, sexy mama!


----------



## archygirl

I am going to jazz club tonight, here's my outfit:
Context leggings
RN Convertible liquid top
pewter Gattaca pumps


----------



## rilokiley

you look great, *archygirl*!  very chic!


----------



## morfoula

archygirl... sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemibebe

*archygir*l, you have such a great body!  You look very trendy!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love your outfit archy! you are such a tiny thing!!


----------



## YaYa3

*archy,* you look fabulous!  those gattaca's are stunning.


----------



## lolitablue

Wow, *Morfoula *and* archygirl*! Smoking hot mammas!!


----------



## lilmissb

*mourfoula*! Love the pose, so model-esque!!! You show 'em why you're so HOT!!! Love the print with all black.

*archy *- love that outfit! Very chic with that pop of colour in your shoes. I love the pewter colour!


----------



## morfoula




----------



## archygirl

Thanks everyone! Had a lovely time...the jazz was jumpin'


----------



## compulsivepurse

archygirl said:


> Thanks everyone! Had a lovely time...the jazz was jumpin'


 
Ah, archygirl, you make me feel jealous! I used to go to jazz clubs.  You looked perfect!


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow the thread's moving fast - everyone looks amazing!

Here's me - going out for dinner tonight with DH (Happy Chinese New Year ladies!)

Outfit:
Bebe satin kimono top
Local capri pants
Black kid armadillos
Chanel timeless clutch


----------



## rilokiley

*dreamdoll*- great outfit!  Happy Chinese New Year to you, too!


----------



## lilmissb

*dreamdoll *fantastic outfit! Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## morfoula

dream u look hot!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*archy*-you look great, fab, gorgeous! all at the same time! 
*dreamdoll*- happy chinese new year and im loving the top!

ok heres the thing... since its chinese new year.... i need to pick an outfit and since im so indecisive and you ladies helped me so so much for my presentation i thought i'd ask for advice again this time....

there are four dresses.... you can only see the scissor girls in on of the pic... but the shoe choices are... my metallic purple pigalles, nude patent simples, my SGs n if my UHGs were actually ordered satin armadillos in red =P


----------



## rilokiley

you look great, *lilgooseberry*!  I really like the third dress with either the purple Pigalle  or the red satin Armadillo (bc you need at least a little red!).


----------



## samhainophobia

*lilgooseberry*, I love dress #1!


----------



## noah8077

I love all your dresses lilgoose!


Maybe the 3rd is my favorite, although I really like the 1st one too!


----------



## ShelleyM

I can't choose, they're all great!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thankew =)
2 votes for 1
n 2 votes for 3 (*noah *got 2 votes =P)


----------



## cfellis522

lilgoose, you look great in all of them.  

I vote for #3 as my favorite though...  

Cara


----------



## YaYa3

*lilgoose,* my very favorite is the last one, although i agree with everyone else that they are ALL gorgeous.  that last one, though, just popped out at me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love the last one too lilgoose


----------



## buzzytoes

I like the last one - something about the red belt on the black. I always go for the understated looks though.


----------



## amazigrace

*lilgoose*, number 4!! I love it! You look amazing! But then again, you'd look amazing in any of them!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *rilokiley*, *lilmissb*, *morfoula*, *lilgoose*!

*Lilgoose* - I love outfit #4! Stands out the most for me!


----------



## Stinas

Lilgoose  - All the dresses look great on you, but I vote for #4
Archy - Love the all black!!!
Dream - Thats my ultimate HG clutch!!  You look wonderful!  
Morfoula - Thanks for the invite!!! lol...you looked sexified last night too! 
Slim - Love that outfit!!!! I sooo wish I was creative like that with my outfits!!
Gemi - That sweater dress is sooo cute!!! Looks comfy too!
Laureen - I love those pigalles!!!  Loved how you paired it with the pink skirt!  You look very purrddyy!!!!
Rilo - I seriously need to know who that seller is because i NEED that dress!!!  You look stunning!!


----------



## lilmissb

*lilgoose* I love the 3rd dress!!! And the fourth but the 3rd one is better IMO. I love anything to do with cheong sams!


----------



## savvysgirl

*lilgoose* - your such a cutie!! You always look so lovely! 
I like all your dresses but i think #4 is my fav, by a fraction. And your nudes look lovely with it


----------



## lilgooseberry

Thanx *rilo*,*sam*, *noah*, *shelley*, *cfellis*, *yaya naked buzzy amazigrace dreamdoll stinas lilmiss savvys*!!!

voting in and its so far number 4 =D


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *stinas*! It's a wonderful clutch - amazing how much fits into it!!

This is my outfit for today (Visiting relatives on the first day of the Chinese New Year - which explains the dress)

Outfit for the day:
Tailored Cheongsum
CL Wine Yoyo Zeppas
Chanel Timeless Clutch


----------



## carlinha

lilgoose, i vote for dress #3 with pigalles or red satin armadillos
second is dress #4 with the nude VPs or red satin armadillos


----------



## rilokiley

*dreamdoll*, I love the wine Yoyo Zeppas with that outfit!


----------



## YaYa3

*dreamdoll,* you look like a dreamdoll!!  i love the entire outfit.  and happy chinese new year!


----------



## lilflobowl

dreamdoll> looking good! Hopefully all the red will bring good luck!


----------



## ceseeber

*Dreamgirl*, your outfit today is darling, I really, really like it.

Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## archygirl

Thank you for your lovely comments, *compulsivepurse *(it is a small, yet lively club!), *Dreamdoll* (and you looked adorable!), l*ilgooseberry* (hope you wore #3), and *Stinas*!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*dreamdool*- happy chinese new year! oh i really like ur cheurng sam! its got a modern twist to it =D   N i super love how the piping at the side (i dunno the right word) the burgundy there matches your shoes =D

and sorry girlies i thought my dinner like semi formal was tonight but its actually on friday... but ill post what i wore today up in a lil bit =P but ill wear either 3/4 on friday =D


----------



## Zophie

*dreamdoll*, your outfit is beautiful!  The wine yoyo zeppas are perfect for the dress.


----------



## surlygirl

love the dress, dreamdoll! and the wine yoyo zeppas look absolutely perfect with it!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks ladies for the kind words - *rilo*, *yaya*, *lilflobowl*, *ceseember*, *archy*, *lilgoose*, *zophie*, *surlygirl*!! 

My DH gets the credit on this one, I said aloud, I wonder which shoes would go with this; he went to my shoe closet and picked out the wine yoyo zeppas - perfect!!


----------



## laureenthemean

What I wore to the mall today:
Express top
True Religion jeans
Navy patent Joli Noeud Dorcet


----------



## kuromi-chan

ooh, so stylish laureen!  i wish i could walk around the mall in heels!  i should practice around the house....


----------



## lilmissb

Nice one *Laureen*! I love your top! I've recently taken a liking to purple...


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *kuromi* and *lilmissb*!  I'm actually not a huge fan of purple, but the top goes great with my magenta Bbag!


----------



## lilmissb

^Guess it depends on what shade purple. I love the purle ofmy stella top and I love silvery purple. I also love vibrant Lady Gres satin purple....


----------



## YaYa3

*laureen,* i LOVE your outfit, especially with the joli noeud's.  and the purple looks gorgeous with your black hair!


----------



## rdgldy

*Laureen,* I love your style!


----------



## dreamdoll

Love your top *Laureen* and the jolis!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thank you, *YaYa, rdgldy*, and *dreamdoll*!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Laureen*- Great outfit! I  that shade of purple.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I love your outfit Laureen!


----------



## lulabee

laureenthemean said:


> What I wore to the mall today:
> Express top
> True Religion jeans
> Navy patent Joli Noeud Dorcet


 *laureen!* You look hottttt! Love the top. The denim and CLs are my fave though! You have the best denim collection, they finally opened a True Religion store close to me!!! I'm planning on doing some major damage very soon!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks *Miss_Q, naked*, and *lulabee*!

*lulabee*, I have to say, TR is one of my favorite brands!  I didn't want to like them b/c I felt like they were all hype, but they actually fit great!


----------



## sara999

laureen you look fabulous!

this is me today...you can't really see but those are my red eel decolletes peeking out the bottom


----------



## lulabee

*sara,* You look gorge!! I love the sweater wih your red eels! Very sexy with the black pants!


----------



## laureenthemean

Thanks, Sara!  I love the sweater, very chic!


----------



## surlygirl

laureen - love your outfit! Navy patent Joli Noeud Dorcets ... swoon!
sara - you look  so cute! The red eel decolletes are just gorgeous!


----------



## legaldiva

Today's outfit:

- Target wheat skirt suit;
- H&M brown l/s blouse;
- No name leopard print belt (from AGES ago!);
- Fake pearls (clearance @ Target!);
- Butterscotch patent Decollete Zeppas.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

you look great legal!! we need a meetup!


----------



## surlygirl

legal - great outfit! I love how you put together such amazing deals with your CLs!


----------



## Miss_Q

Lovely outfits *Sara & Legal!*


----------



## sara999

looking great as always legal!

i quite like my sweater, my mom bought it for me 4 years ago! and my black pants only cost £15! so it looks way nice but cost practically nothing (minus the CLs of course!). i love that we all know how to dress up our CLs without spending a fortune (although if i ever get to my desired weight goal you better believe i'll spend a fortune on my wardrobe! )


----------



## legaldiva

*Sara*--we're women of the same heart!  I just love "faking out" the people who see my outfits and just assume I'm some rich b*tch ... little do they know I'm a professional bargain hunter!

Thanks *naked, Miss Q, & sur*ly!!  *Naked*--we Wisco girls gotta represent!


----------



## rilokiley

*laureen*- I love it!  Purple is my favorite color, so you have my approval! :okay:
*sara*- love the red and black combo 
*legaldiva*- your suit looks great on you!  you always look so polished.


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks *rilo*--can you believe I got it at Target.com on clearance????  It's totally underrated for suits.


----------



## b00mbaka

You seriously are a diva! That outfit is SO nice, legaldiva! I have to show it to my roommate because it proves a point that I made last night that CLs can be professional if worn the right way!


----------



## legaldiva

^ I sure hope so ... I wear mine almost daily.  Strictly CL here.


----------



## lolitablue

legaldiva said:


> ^ I sure hope so ... I wear mine almost daily. Strictly CL here.


 
Girl, you got it!! I rather put the $$ on the shoes and make a point on wearing them daily for work. Professional, yet stylist and still saving.

This was me yesterday.

Dress: London Times 
Tiger Patent NPs


----------



## mistyknightwin

LegalDiva love the outfit so chic!


----------



## YaYa3

*sara,* WOW!  i love your red top.  i don't know why, but i always picture you in red!  you look amazing.  

*legaldiva,* that suit came from TARGET???  no way!  you look amazing, too!  i love the way you've put the entire outfit together.  

*lolita,* love the dress with your tiger patent NPs.  AWESOME!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Laureen* - Lovely outfit. Loving the purple top!

*Sara* - I'm so glad your keeping your eels. They are so beautiful. Your jumper looks like one i have!

*Legal* - I am always so jealous when i see your pics. You always look so lovely & classy! 

*Lolita* - Lovely dress. The tigers go so well with it!


----------



## babypie

*Lolita*, *Legaldiva*, *Sara*, *Laureen*, you ladies all look fabulous! This thread always inspires me.


----------



## rilokiley

*lolita*- love the shoes... and great legs!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*laureen*- i so so want ur top! i love satin! n i so so want your shoes! you look great =D

*sara*- yay! red n red n more red love your outfit! esp the peep of red!

*legal*- you look great n super proffesional! it looks like you step right out of lipstick jungle =P

*lolita*- you can never go wrong with a lbd and cls! and you make the combo look super great.

ok after a mishap of dates and going out times.... heres my day 2 of chinese new year outfit =P day one will b put up later =P


----------



## rilokiley

*lilgooseberry*- cookie looks amazing!  and you don't look too bad yourself, either


----------



## legaldiva

Awwww ... you guys are so sweet!!!!!  Thanks to everyone for your compliments.

I love posting here, because the other fab ladies posting inspire and challenge me NOT to just throw on a skirt & sweater!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, *littlegoose!*  could you BE any cuter???  i think not!!


----------



## Leescah

wow there are some lovely outfits and very fabulous looking women in here!!!! I'm always so behind on these threads!!

dreamdoll that outfit is perfect for CNY celebrations, it's so chic

laureen you look so lovely in purple!!!! I'd love to be able to trek around shopping in my heels.. more practice needed clearly!

sara - wow woman you look great - have you lost some weight?? (didn't mean that to rhyme tee hee)

legal you look so styled - one hawt lawyer!!

lolita - love the flash of tiger with the classic dress!

lilgooseberry - you look so cute!!! I have those tights (and I want those cest mois!!)


----------



## lilmissb

*sara* - love that outfit! Looks hot!!! I love red and black.

*legal*, that is one scorching outfit! I got a really good suit from target too. On sale! Cost me like $50 in total!!!

*lolitablue*, love the patterned shoes with a plain dress.

*lilgoose* I love your tights!!! I need more patterned tights in my lofe. And then I need to wear them!


----------



## archygirl

sara999 said:


> laureen you look fabulous!
> 
> this is me today...you can't really see but those are my red eel decolletes peeking out the bottom


 
I can see them, Sara! Looks great!


----------



## archygirl

legal- I love your outit!
Laureen- You look awesome in purple!
Lilgooseberry- those tights are cool! Love the C'est mois!


----------



## socalboo

*dreamdoll* ~That dress is so pretty! Your Yoyo Zeps look like they were made for it!

*laureen* ~I love your top! You went to the mall in that? Dang girl, you look great! Did you cut your hair?

*sara* ~Beautiful combo, you are so stunning!

*legal* ~I love it! It's fun and classy! I want to go on safari now.

*lolita* ~Your shoes are fab and you look awesome in that LBD girl!

*lilgoose* ~You are just too adorable! I love your purple tights!


----------



## buzzytoes

Lilgoose you look so cute - I didn't realize Cookie was so big!! I thought he was a puppy - I guess just cuz of the pic in your siggie.

Sara - love the outfit! I love red and the feeling it gives me when I put it on.

Legal - fab as always!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*rilo*- cookie says thanx and so do i =)

*yaya*- thankew! i cud b i cud b =D i was cuter when i was like ickle =P

*leescah*- thank you! they are on sale in london atm so u can still get them 

*archy socalboo*- thank u! they my favourite tights n they havent laddered *taps my head*

*lilmissb*-i need tights here in london its cold >.< n thanx =)

*buzzy*-thankew! yea cookies huge now, when he sits hes taller than my nephews lol and one of thems 6 but a tiny 6 year old =P


----------



## BellaShoes

Very nice outfit *Laureen*... love the purple top and what happened to the Bal? Many of us would have loved to see the Bal too!

*Legal*...what an outfit! What a fabulous pairing.... love all of your Target pieces and paired with your CL's... FABULOUS!

*Sara*... you look wonderful...love the pop of red your Eel Dec's add to the outfit...

*lolita*.......LOVE tiger patent anything! I must have tiger in my CL collection soon!


----------



## kuromi-chan

lilgoose, you are too cute!  your doggie is beautiful too!


----------



## Stinas

Dream - Love the dress!!!!
Laureen - You look great in that color!!!
Sara - Love that sweater!!!!  The eel Decolletes are TDF!
Legal - Stunning as always!
Lolita - Cute Dress!!!
LilGoose - Love those leggings!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wish I grabbed those booties!


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, here is the outfit I wore to work today. I LOVE the colour of this dress! So summer-ish. Sorry the pic is a bit pixelated there wasn't much light when I got home....oh and the belt doesn't go, I know! Still searching for a pewter belt...Oh and pardon the sunburn!! ush:

Portmans dress
CL Scissor Girls


----------



## dreamdoll

ooh so much catching up to do!
everyone looks amazing - *sara*, *legal*, *lolita*!

*lilmissb*, that is a great oufit!! Love the colour and how you paired it with SG!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks dreamdoll!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*kuromi*- thanks =D
* 
stinas- *you should call up the london boutique they still have them =P

*lilmissb*-yay shoe twin! yummy dress colour!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lilgoose!* I LOVE the colour sooo much!


----------



## rilokiley

*lilmissb*- love the dress!  gorgeous color


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *rilo!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the dress lilmissb ... the color is soo lush! you look great!


----------



## lolitablue

OMG! You guys are all fabulous!! We are by far the best looking sub-forum here!!!

Thank you all for the compliments.  Will be back to post my outfit of the day!


----------



## idests

You all look amazing! *

LegalDiva*, your outfit is just... fabulous!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb,* your dress is gorgeous and i think the belt looks fabulous with it!  and then the SGs ... WOW!!


----------



## legaldiva

*lilmissb*--love those scissor girls!  I'm so excited that cobalt/royal blue is such a hot color right now!


----------



## Leescah

lillmiss you look amazing - I really adore that dress and every time I see pics of your scissor girls it really makes me want a pair!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *naked*, *yaya*,* legal* & *Leescah*!!! 

I'm really excited too that vibrant colours are so in!!! I've been looking for a cobalt/royal blue dress for yonks! Now I just need pewter coloured accessories to come into fashion!


----------



## fmd914

I feel really bad because I haven't had a chance to keep up on tpf 4-EVER! Here are a few pics to help with my atonement. 

All the ladies here look great but a special shout out to Laureen and lilmissb for the gorgeous jewel tone colors!  My FAVORITES!!!!






Purple Ornirons




Black Leather Bourge




Black Leather Bourge again (they killed my feet that night )




Black Jazz Oh My Slings


----------



## girliegirl

lilmissB, I love the blue! I think the belt looks better than you think....very cute. Rock the sunburn  It's better than snow and windburn


----------



## socalboo

*lilmissb* ~That dress is fabulous! I love the color! I passed on a blouse that color and now I'm regretting it!

*fmd* ~There you are! Missed you! You look gorgeous! The 1st outfit is my fave!


----------



## cfellis522

fmd - you look great.  love the splash of purple in the tights!  Really makes the boots stand out!


----------



## legaldiva

*fmd*--love your outfits, esp the tweed blazer & purple onirons!!!!


----------



## hlfinn

fmd you look awesome in every outfit!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *fmd*! LOVE your stylish outfits. Good to see you back!

Hahaha, yeah I guess so *girliegirl*...thanks for the belt comment. I guess I'm being a bit fussy...

*socal*, if I see one in that colour I'll pm you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

fmd i LOVE the purple ornirons! they are gorgeous on you!


----------



## lilgooseberry

fmd- love all the outfits! and yay to colourful tights!


----------



## socalboo

lilmissb said:


> *socal*, if I see one in that colour I'll pm you!



Thank you *lilmissb*!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Ugh ... Sick on my day off... 

Blue Life tutu shirt thing
H&M vest
Juicy Jacket
Seven for all Mankind Dojos
Purple Laminato Ron Rons


----------



## rilokiley

*naked*- what a great outfit!  your tutu shirt is adorable, and I love the purple laminato Ron Rons


----------



## fmd914

Oooh, thanks all.  

Cfellis and lilgoose - the tights are a step out of my comfort zone, but I loved them sooooo much.  I had fun wearing them - have to wear more!

legal - the blazer is Chanel - I felt so diva like that night - Chanel and CL!  .

Naked - I don't know which I love more - your hair or the shoes!!!!  I am also so glad to see someone wearing vests - I have bought several!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

fmd - I've missed you around too.  Love all the outfits!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*fmd,* all your outfits are awesome!  LOVE those purple ornirons!  do they hurt your feet as much as mine??  ouch, they kill.

*naked,* looking gorgeous as always.  your ron rons are TDF!!


----------



## Stinas

Naked - Cute outfit!!  I seriously need to come over so you can get my hair that light too!!!
FMD - Love all your outfits!!!
Lilmissb - OMG....that Dress is sooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Stinas

Here is me last Sat.....went out with a friend and met up with Morfoula
D&G Jeans, Bebe Top....and my beloved Aqua Decollete Pailletes
I also tried this new purple MAC lipstick...what do you guys think?  I like it, but then again I dont.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Stinas!

Naked - fantastic outfit! Sorry you're sick on your day off!! 

edit: Stinas you look HOT!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the top esp the sleeve. I like the lippie. I used to wear a really dark purple one from revlon in my rebellious teenage days....ah the memories...LOL


----------



## Zophie

Stinas said:


> Here is me last Sat.....went out with a friend and met up with Morfoula
> D&G Jeans, Bebe Top....and my beloved Aqua Decollete Pailletes
> I also tried this new purple MAC lipstick...what do you guys think? I like it, but then again I dont.


 

I like the lipstick and I loooove the aqua!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love the aqua decolletes stinas!! you always look fabulous


----------



## surlygirl

*lilmissb* - love the blue dress! you look amazing!
*fmd* - the purple ornirons are gorgeous. The bourge boots look perfect on you! Way to rock the purple tights!
*naked* - such a cute outfit! sorry you were sick on your day off. hope you're feeling better!
*stinas* - you look fabulous! The lipstick is a keeper!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*naked*- wats a dojo? very cut eoutfit n hope you get better soon!

*stinas*- I like ur lipstick colour i was gonna ask what colour it was b4 reading what you wrote =P ur decolletes candy candy candy!


----------



## lulabee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ugh ... Sick on my day off...
> 
> Blue Life tutu shirt thing
> H&M vest
> Juicy Jacket
> Seven for all Mankind Dojos
> Purple Laminato Ron Rons


 *naked,* I love the whole outfit! Blue Life makes the best tops!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Thanks *lula, surly, lulgoose, stinas, lilmis, rilo, fmd, yaya*! I'm feeling much better today, just in time for my dentist appointment 

*Lilgoose *- Dojo is the trouser jean style that Seven for all Mankind makes.


----------



## *Magdalena*

*Stinas*-I have the same exact top!!!!  you look gorgeous..and I do like the lipstick on ya!!
*nakedmosher*-love the vest accent


----------



## legaldiva

*Stinas & naked*--hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*stinas*, *naked* - wowee, you ladies look totally fabulous!


----------



## YaYa3

*stinas,* looking hot, as usual!!


----------



## legaldiva

- Black Tahari suit (slight sheen ... I feel fancy!);
- VS beige tank;
- Target clearance big pearl drop earrings with little black bows;
- Leopard ponyhair helmuts.


----------



## archygirl

*Naked*, wow, you are dressed really great! for not feeling so well..I would be in PJs. 
*Stinas*, gorgeous as usual. That lipstick looks awesome with your skin color.


----------



## sara999

stinas you remind me of farah fawcett


----------



## Stinas

Thank you everyone!!!  I guess the lipstick is a keeper!  I bought a million different pinks because I saw it on Christina Agulara(sp?) but I guess it does not go on all blondes...it was like hot pink, but OMG..talking about Barbie.  gross!  

Sara - did I ever tell you how much I love you?? lol  I love doing the Farah Fawcett flip look.  

Legal - You were the first one I saw the Leopard Helmuts on & I knew then I wanted them....thank god I got my hands on them!  You look Fab as always!


----------



## lilmissb

*Naked*, are they the new shoes btw?

*Legal *you look amazing!

Thanks* surly*! I'm upset that my dress doesn't have pockets tho!


----------



## rilokiley

*legal*, you look great!  love the pearls!


----------



## surlygirl

*lilmissb* - no pockets??? That's just not right! Now, I find myself disappointed if a dress that I try on and really like doesn't have pockets. Like where are my hands supposed to go?!!  That dress is super cute though, definitely a keeper - pockets or no!

*legal* - fierce! you look fantastic!


----------



## Katykit01

I love this thread!!! My favorite one next to the "action shots"~!

Everyone looks amazing!


----------



## lilmissb

I know* surly*! I go to put hands in pockets and I get nowhere!!! LOL! Yeah, def a keeper. Thanks!


----------



## YaYa3

*legaldiva,* you look stunning, as usual!  i love the way you put outfits together!


----------



## rdgldy

*stinas, legal*-very nice, ladies!


----------



## legaldiva

*Stinas, lilmissb, rilo, surly, rgldy, yaya, Katykit*--THANK YOU!!!

*Stinas*--I totally have underestimated my helmuts, and neglected them.  They are just knock out shoes.  I remember when I saw them on Angelina Jolie with this cream dress for some award show, and then when Kirsten Dunst had like, every color ... so unique.

They are definitely collector shoes, and I'm so glad you got a pair yourself!

At one point I was hard up for cash during law school and listed them (used) on ebay for about $800 ... they sold in no time flat.  I sent them off with MAJOR regret, but the buyer realized I had accidentally listed them as 37.5 instead of 38.  So I had to refund her and take the shoes back!!!

There is a God and He wants us to have hot shoes.


----------



## legaldiva

I was just browsing the beg. of this thread ... I need Miss Marples SO BAD!!!!!

I had the camel linen ones, and once I wore them with short shorts to see my stepson, and he couldn't talk when he saw me.  He was about 4 ... it was so adorable.


----------



## dreamdoll

legaldiva said:


> - Black Tahari suit (slight sheen ... I feel fancy!);
> - VS beige tank;
> - Target clearance big pearl drop earrings with little black bows;
> - Leopard ponyhair helmuts.


 

*Legal*, I totally love all your suits! And your pearls are gorgeous! Not to mention your helmuts!!


----------



## LavenderIce

legaldiva said:


> *Stinas, lilmissb, rilo, surly, rgldy, yaya, Katykit*--THANK YOU!!!
> 
> *Stinas*--I totally have underestimated my helmuts, and neglected them. They are just knock out shoes. I remember when I saw them on Angelina Jolie with this cream dress for some award show, and then when Kirsten Dunst had like, every color ... so unique.
> 
> They are definitely collector shoes, and I'm so glad you got a pair yourself!
> 
> At one point I was hard up for cash during law school and listed them (used) on ebay for about $800 ... they sold in no time flat. I sent them off with MAJOR regret, but the buyer realized I had accidentally listed them as 37.5 instead of 38. So I had to refund her and take the shoes back!!!
> 
> There is a God and He wants us to have hot shoes.


 
jen, you were meant to have those shoes!  Seeing that same picture of Angelina (as well as you and Stinas)  made them one of my HGs.  I am thinking of pairing them with a fitted tux.  Seeing them on you with your suit shows just how much they pack a punch.    You are a knockout as always.


----------



## socalboo

*naked* ~You look adorable! I love your vest, the whole outfit is great! Your Ron Rons are tdf!

*Stinas* ~You are hot...as always! I love how your Aqua Pailettes look with all black, very nice! ~I love your MAC lipstick it looks great!

*legal* ~I love your look! You are one classy lady! HOT, classy lady!


----------



## BellaShoes

Stinas.... you look amazzzzzzzzing! Hope you had a fabulous night!

Legal.... once again, nailed the look..perfect pairing of budget and splurge!

Naked.... great pic... love the purple ron rons!


----------



## lolitablue

loving all the classy outfits, Stinas, Naked and Legal! Hot girls here!!


----------



## morfoula

here's my pic from last night
i'm wearing an awesome leather blazer from loehmanns. what a deal i got!
white off the shoulder top from neimans (forgot who!!)
vince tights
and my ginerva


----------



## ebayBAGS

^^ Cute outfit!! Who is that jacket by??


----------



## morfoula

i don't know who it is... but it was on sale at loehmanns for like 300 ... and i got like 6o% off of that!! its a great color!


----------



## ebayBAGS

gotta love loehmanns!! now if only you could score nice shoes there...


----------



## lilmissb

morfoula, HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## angelie




----------



## lilmissb

I like your dress *angelie*! Very nice combo.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks everyone!!!  I will have another outfit shot for you tom night...possibly one with Morfoula in it too!

Legal - The Helmut is one of my favorite styles ever!  As you all know by now lol
Morfoula - oh soo sexyyy! lol  TOo bad I didnt come out to pinch your koulo lol   Tom night I will for sure hehehe
Angele - Very pretty!


----------



## angelie

thanks


----------



## BellaShoes

Looking fab as usual Morfoula! Love the jacket!


----------



## hlp_28

*angelie* - May I know what shoes are you wearing?? It's really pretty !!


----------



## Lynn12

Looking good legal, Stinas, Angelie, and Morphola!!!

BF is taking me to the Opera tonight (Barber of Seville).  I was trying on outfits to decide which shoes, jewelry, etc... so I did not have makeup and hair done.  Ambrosinas will make their first debut out tonight!!!


----------



## morfoula

that dress is gorgeous!


----------



## rilokiley

*Lynn*, you look beautiful!  the Ambrosinas go perfectly with the dress.


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow you look totally fabulous! Love that dress!  



Lynn12 said:


> Looking good legal, Stinas, Angelie, and Morphola!!!
> 
> BF is taking me to the Opera tonight (Barber of Seville). I was trying on outfits to decide which shoes, jewelry, etc... so I did not have makeup and hair done. Ambrosinas will make their first debut out tonight!!!


----------



## archygirl

Lynn12 said:


> Looking good legal, Stinas, Angelie, and Morphola!!!
> 
> BF is taking me to the Opera tonight (Barber of Seville). I was trying on outfits to decide which shoes, jewelry, etc... so I did not have makeup and hair done. Ambrosinas will make their first debut out tonight!!!


 
Lynn, stunning outfit! The shoes are perfect.


----------



## floridasun8

Lynn12 said:


> Looking good legal, Stinas, Angelie, and Morphola!!!
> 
> BF is taking me to the Opera tonight (Barber of Seville).  I was trying on outfits to decide which shoes, jewelry, etc... so I did not have makeup and hair done.  Ambrosinas will make their first debut out tonight!!!



Wow, so beautiful and elegant!  Have fun tonight!


----------



## Lynn12

Thanks everyone!!!  

I had planned on wearing black patent shoes, but then I remembered the champagne Ambrosinas.  *Chins* was my fashion advisor that helped me decide on the Ambrosinas.


----------



## Chins4

Lynn - you look Bond-girl gorgeous


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Lynn you look gorgeous! I love the dress!


----------



## legaldiva

_*Morfoula & Lynn*_--WOW!!!!

Last minute BF and I decide to go out for a drink ...

- H&M argyle v-neck sweater over H&M white button down;
- Tahari black slacks.
- Chanel black lamb Timeless clutch;
- Black patent decollete.


----------



## gemibebe

Everyone's outfit looks fab!  

*Lynn*, the whole outfit looks so elegant!!!

*legaldiva*, you look really cute!

Here's my outfit today: first time out with my beloved red python Arielle!
- H&M cardigan
- Emporio Armani trousers
- Red python Arielle a Talon


----------



## lilmissb

*Lynn*, that's a fantastic opera outfit!

*legal* you always look stunning and that outfit is no exception. I need new clothes...

*gemibebe* - perfect length of pants, shows off your stunning boots! Love it!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*legal*- you look so classy!  we have the same style, too- it's an outfit I would totally wear 

*gemibebe*- the boots!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*Lynn*, who is your dress by-it is so elegant and pretty.
*gemibebe*-your boots are tdf
*morfoula*-wonderful look, head to toe
*legal*-beautiful as always


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks, ladies!  Posting here is part of the reason I get all dressed up!

_*gemi*_--I just love that outfit with your python ankle boots ... _*GORGEOUS!!!!*_


----------



## shoeaddict1979

Gorgeous outfits ladies! Everyone is so stylish!


----------



## angelie

Lynn -u look gorgeous 
gemibebe- those boots are hot hot hot


hlp_28- that pair is called GENERALEPI
heres a closer look


----------



## Marisa783

here's a few outfits from this weekend...

first, dress from marciano and camel patent decolletes











and another dress from marciano and black suede rolandos...excuse my messy bedroom


----------



## legaldiva

_*Marisa*_--work it!  You look so hawt!!!!


----------



## Marisa783

thanks legal!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Marisa! sexy, sexy!! I love the color blue


----------



## Marisa783

thanks misty! yea, i'm really into blue too, esp royal/electric blue


----------



## lilmissb

*Marisa*, wow! Love those outfit, you are stunning!!


----------



## floridasun8

Marisa783 said:


> here's a few outfits from this weekend...
> 
> first, dress from marciano and camel patent decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another dress from marciano and black suede rolandos...excuse my messy bedroom



I just bought some of those Camel Decollete's so its nice to see them modeled    I think I prefer the Camel as my nude than a true nude.  Very nice.


----------



## rilokiley

*Marisa*- you look great!  I love both dresses, and the shoes are also amazing, of course!


----------



## morfoula

marisa you look HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## Stinas

Lynn - Love the dress my love!!!
Legal - argyle is my fav!!!
Gemi - Very pretty!
Marisa - HOT!  Great outfit choices!


----------



## Marisa783

thanks for the nice comments everyone!


----------



## IslandSpice

Everyone looks fabulous! This photo was taken last week during my short trip to Vegas. 

Victoria's Secret Moda Black Dress
Louis Vuitton Epi Pochette
Babels


----------



## YaYa3

*marisa,* i'm speechless.  all i can say is just WOW!

*islandspice,* the babels are AWESOME.  you look fabulous!!  

*lynn,* such a gorgeous outfit for the opera!

*gemibebe,* those python boots are TDF!!


----------



## pursemonkey

Holy cannoli, there are some gorgeous CL lovers!!
*lynn, *that is such a stunning and classy outfit - perfect for the opera! 
*marisa, *those legs were made for Loubies! Wowzah!!
*islandspice, *just beautiful - love the dress with the Babels and the pop of color the pochette adds is lovely!


----------



## Zophie

*Lynn*, that dress is gorgeous!  I love the way the tie on the front and your CLs and pearls all go together.

*Marisa*, all I can say is wow!  You look totally hot in both dresses.  You have a gorgeous figure.

*gemibebe*, I looove those pythons!  The color is so beautiful and it gives a great splash of color to your outfit.

*IslandSpice*, that's a great dress on you.  The red in your LV is perfect with the red soles on your boots.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

IslandSpice - you look great! love the babels!


----------



## lilmissb

IslandSpice - WOW! That's such a good outfit! You look fantastic.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Aww IslandSpice you look so gorgeous!


----------



## hlp_28

Thanks *angelie*, that pink is really cute.


----------



## Stinas

Island - Cute dress!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful *Morfula*

*Legal* - So cute and stylish .. as always!

*Marisa* - Holy cr*p is all i can think of to say. Stunning!!

*Island* - Love your dress!! You look fab.


----------



## dreamdoll

*legal* - wow!! looking amazing as always!

*gemibabe* - great outfit!!

*marisa* - looking hot!!


----------



## Marisa783

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## legaldiva

*Islandspice*--you look GREAT!!!!  I hope you had an awesome time in Vegas!


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you so much, ladies! I am always so reluctant to post outfit shots...:shame: Thanks for boosting my ego.


----------



## b00mbaka

What? Why were you reluctant? You look HOT (in real life) and in photos! Get it girl! LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

*IslandSpice *- did you hurt 'em in Vegas?  You look great!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

b00mbaka said:


> What? Why were you reluctant? You look HOT (in real life) and in photos! Get it girl! LOL



ITA...  Very pretty lady...


----------



## surlygirl

Everyone looks so gorgeous!

*Morfoula* - love that leather jacket. Hot!
*Lynn* - Perfect dress with the cream shoes! Very pretty!
*gemibebe* - Those python boots are awesome!
*marisa* - love both outfits! you look great!
*island spice* - You look amazing! The babels are completely gorgeous on you!


----------



## mistyknightwin

DC-Cutie said:


> ITA... Very pretty lady...


^^^ what she said! lol


----------



## IslandSpice

Thank you DC Divas (Boom, Misty, Surly and DC) !!! I am pretty shy and obviously sheltered...still have not seen the Desperate Housewives of Atlanta! 

Thank you Naked, Lilmissb, Stinas, Savvy, Legal, and Yaya! I appreciate your nice compliments.


----------



## Alice1979

My first outfit post.

BR Kimono cardigan
GapBody charcoal ribbed henley
J Brand skinny ankle jeans. 
CL beige python VP with gold tip.







Same outfit except with J Crew Matchstick jeans and BR black wide belt.


----------



## Miss_Q

*Morfoula, Lynn, gemibebe, marisa, island spice, Alice- *You all look lovely!


----------



## lilmissb

Alice that's a fab outfit! So jealous of your VP's!!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Perfect *Alice*! Love the cardi .. and the vp's of course!


----------



## archygirl

Alice1979 said:


> My first outfit post.
> 
> BR Kimono cardigan
> GapBody charcoal ribbed henley
> J Brand skinny ankle jeans.
> CL beige python VP with gold tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same outfit except with J Crew Matchstick jeans and BR black wide belt.


 
*Alice*, Love your outfits, and of course those lovely shoes!!!!


----------



## LaDonna

*Alice* you look great!  love the whole fit!


----------



## Stinas

Alice - Love that cardigan!!!!  Goes perfect w/the pythons!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Alice, you look great! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## rdgldy

*Island Spice*, what a great look!
*Alice*-I love the VPs with your outfit.


----------



## carlinha

i am so far behind on this thread, but you ladies are all looking hot as always!!!


----------



## Zophie

Here's my outfit today, unfortunately a bad picture though.  The lighting was really flattering.  Too bad I couldn't get my cellphone to take a decent pic.  I was going to take another when I got home and forgot.

CL black patent lapono
Ann Taylor sweater/shirt
Bebe skirt
Spanx leggins (so cool, they are reversable and are either black or brown)
LV Pappilon
Black wool DKNY coat, though you can't really see it at all.


----------



## rdgldy

Zophie, you look great, head to toe!


----------



## archygirl

I need some help ladies, I have a Valentine's Day dance on Sat, and I will be wearing my newly acquired nude coxinelles. What would you choose to wear:
Red DKNY wrap dress
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574491979411&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446206074&R=794278458570&P_name=DKNY&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233615466668

Raspberry Diane von Furstenberg

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233615466682

OR 

grey Alexander McQueen (My dress is just like this one, but has a bow at the neckline--I wore this dress at Christmas with my fuschia suede fontanettes) 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446208542&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492047697&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233615727862&ev19=1:1

Help.....want to be sexy but festive


----------



## Marisa783

i vote for the DKNY. red is always sexy and its vday after all


----------



## Zophie

My vote is for the first one, the red.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Zophie and Alice ... you both look fabulous!


----------



## Alice1979

archygirl said:


> I need some help ladies, I have a Valentine's Day dance on Sat, and I will be wearing my newly acquired nude coxinelles. What would you choose to wear:
> Red DKNY wrap dress
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574491979411&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446206074&R=794278458570&P_name=DKNY&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233615466668
> 
> Raspberry Diane von Furstenberg
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233615466682
> 
> OR
> 
> grey Alexander McQueen (My dress is just like this one, but has a bow at the neckline--I wore this dress at Christmas with my fuschia suede fontanettes)
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446208542&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492047697&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1233615727862&ev19=1:1
> 
> Help.....want to be sexy but festive


 
Either DKNY or DVF looks great


----------



## savvysgirl

Gosh *Archy*, i like them all!! I can't decide! Errrrrm, DKNY. 

Looking fab *Zophie*!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks savvy, Alice, Zophie, and Marisa. I am leaning toward the DKNY dress, but I may wear the AM because I already own it and am now wanting to buy a pair of Bloody Marys on ebay. I will post photos when I get back to NJ.


----------



## savvysgirl

Wear your AM and buy the Marys!!!  What colour??


----------



## lilmissb

Zophie, wow, you look stunning!

Archy, my votes with the red or raspberry.


----------



## archygirl

savvysgirl said:


> Wear your AM and buy the Marys!!!  What colour??


 
black!


----------



## archygirl

lilmissb said:


> Zophie, wow, you look stunning!
> 
> Archy, my votes with the red or raspberry.


 
thanks, lilmissb, I am leaning toward the red or not buying anything to wear and going for another pair of CLs...I am on a buying frenzy!


----------



## lilmissb

^Hehehehe! Def buy more CL's!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*archy,* i like the AM best, but that's more my style.  i think your nude coxinelles would look the most stunning with that one.  can't wait to see pics.

*alice,* just damn, girl.  i LOVE that cardigan, the jeans, the belt, and, of course, the VPs.  there's no way you could look ANY more adorable. 

*zophie,* same for you!  your outfit looks awesome with the laponos.


----------



## Zophie

archygirl said:


> thanks, lilmissb, I am leaning toward the red or not buying anything to wear and going for another pair of CLs...I am on a buying frenzy!


 

That's a good idea.  The way I see it, you could get a lot more of use out of another pair of CLs than a dress, so it's a practical decision!


----------



## archygirl

Zophie said:


> That's a good idea. The way I see it, you could get a lot more of use out of another pair of CLs than a dress, so it's a practical decision!


 
I think so too! CLs I think it will be (although my DH will laugh)...the first thing he asked me when he said we were going to this party was, do you have shoes?


----------



## samina

Lynn - Stunning
Marisa - Hot in both outfits n shoes
Island - Lovely and loving the babels
Archy - The red is lovely but if u already have the AM one save the money to go towards a new pair of CLs!! Besides the nude ones will look better with the AM !!! Post pics!!!
Alice - Love the skinny J Brand outfit with ur vps!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Alice* - I love your outfit! And your python VPs are TDF!!

*zophie* - great outfit!!


----------



## legaldiva

*Archy*--I vote McQueen.


----------



## IslandSpice

^ITA! AM and Marys!!

If you  decide against the Marys, I vote DKNY...I'm a sucker for wrap dresses.


----------



## socalboo

Gone for a day or two and this is what happens! Everyone looks so beautiful!
*morfoula* ~You are so hot! I love your jacket, great color!
*angelie* ~Beautiful dress it looks great with the leggings and your shoes, of course!
*Lynn* ~Simply STUNNING!
*legal* ~I love your look as always...you look so adorable!
*gemibebe* ~Cute polka dots, hot boots!
*Marisa* ~You look great! Love the dresses!
*IslandSpice* ~So pretty! You're boots are hot!
*Alice* ~Hello tall & sexy! You look fab in those Pythons! Your cardigan is gorgeous!
*Zophie* ~Hot as always! I love your look, but your leggings, reversible that's awesome!
*archy* ~I say the RED! It's sexy and perfect for a Valentine's Dance!


----------



## lulabee

bebe Little black dress
Black tights
Astraqueen booties


----------



## YaYa3

*lula,* holy mother of the universe!  you look HOT and gorgeous.  LOVE the astraqueens with the little dress and tights.


----------



## archygirl

lulabee said:


> bebe Little black dress
> Black tights
> Astraqueen booties


 
*lula*, you are so tiny! That outfit is perfect, LBD and hot shoes!


----------



## noah8077

Nothing too exciting.
T Old Navy
Pants & bracelets ?
Scarf is from Spain
Black Decolletes


----------



## socalboo

*lula* ~You tiny little thing! You look amazing!

*noah* ~Black & White + Decollettes are so classy. You look great!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* i think you look awesome!  anytime you're wearing CLs, it's exciting!!


----------



## lilmissb

*lula*, wow! Love that outfit!!!

*Noah*, gorgeous!


----------



## floridasun8

noah8077 said:


> Nothing too exciting.
> T Old Navy
> Pants & bracelets ?
> Scarf is from Spain
> Black Decolletes



Thats my kind of outfit...just gorgeous and classic.  You look great!


----------



## socalboo

My outfit for work today:
BCBG dress, TART leggings & Petite Rats in Luggage


----------



## noah8077

Socal I love it!!!!!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## lilmissb

socal, very chic!


----------



## YaYa3

*socal,* WOW, girl!!  i LOVE your outfit ... the belt, the dress, AND, of course, the shoes!  a gorgeous outfit in every way!!


----------



## rdgldy

*socal*, what a great look!
*Noah*, very nice indeed!
*Lula*-not trying to pick you up or anything, but you are smoking hot!!


----------



## ceseeber

*Noah,* I love your classy look,
*Socalboo,* you're outfit is fabulous as well...but please do tell me where the belt is from? I  it


----------



## BellaShoes

*SoCal*! Love your entire outfit, the belt/CL combo is AMAZZZZZING!

*Noah*... love your Decollette pairing!

*Lula....* ohh la la *lula*!


----------



## IslandSpice

Noah and Socalboo, lovely, lovely, lovely!!!


----------



## Stinas

Zophie - ooo la la!!!
SoCal - LOVE that belt!!!  Where is it from???
Noah - Decolettes are the best!!!  You look great!
Lula - very prettyyy!!


----------



## niccig

I'm so very very behind on this thread since classes have started back up, but you ladies all look terrific!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ I'm falling behind too, everyone looks fabulous!!


----------



## samhainophobia

*socalboo* -- lovely outfit.  You are inspiring me to pull out my sadly neglected obi belt!


----------



## lulabee

Awww thank you all my lovelies! It's hard to keep up with all the gorgeousness around here!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Lula, Noah, and Socal - You all look fabulous!

Loving the outfits ladies!!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lula*  Stunning!

*Noah* - Love the outift .. and the bracelet! 

*Socal* - OMG,i love the Petits. I hadnt seen them in luggage before. They go so nicely with that gorgeous belt.


----------



## socalboo

*noah, lilmissb, YaYa, rdgldy, cesee, Bella, IslandSpice, naked, savvys*...et al, Thank you!

*cesee & Stinas* ~The belt is from this weird store called ANGL in Valencia, it's kind of like a F21 but smaller. It's a no name and it was $16!
*
sam & savvys* ~It's funny because I've had this belt since last Summer and I've never worn it until I just realized that it matched the Luggage Petits.


----------



## noah8077

And before buzzy calls me out on it, because I know she will...I wanted my toes to match my tank top, but was in a hurry.  So here is what my toes looked like


----------



## socalboo

*noah*, you're so pretty! I love the color on your toes!


----------



## Lynn12

*Zophie - *You look incredible!!!

*Lula* - Just GORGEOUS

*Socalboo* - The Petits look fantastic with that belt!!!  Great combo.

*Noah* -  The Sevillanas look great with that outfit!!!  You have reminded me that I need to wear mine.  I love how you work the black, red, and tan.


----------



## noah8077

Lynn12 said:


> *Zophie - *You look incredible!!!
> 
> *Lula* - Just GORGEOUS
> 
> *Socalboo* - The Petits look fantastic with that belt!!! Great combo.
> 
> *Noah* - The Sevillanas look great with that outfit!!! You have reminded me that I need to wear mine. I love how you work the black, red, and tan.


 

Thanks, actually the jacket is a chocolate brown.

Thank you socal!


----------



## socalboo

Aw Thank you *Lynn*!

noah ~


----------



## lilmissb

*noah*, that's a great outfit! I love the peek of leopard pony under your pants!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Noah always looks fabulous!!  it!


----------



## lulabee

Thanks *naked, savvy and Lynn!*
*noah,* You look gorge as usual!


----------



## hlp_28

*noah*, I like your outfit !! The shoes go well with the whole outfit !! NICE


----------



## savvysgirl

You always look so nice *Noah*!! Those Leopards


----------



## Zophie

Noah, that outfit is adorable.  The leopard brings it all together.


----------



## dreamdoll

^ wow everyone looks amazing!! 

I've just posted in the HL thread...but thought I'd post here again anyway!

Please excuse my messy bed! And my not so busty top!  
Thanks for letting me share! 


*Honeysuckle dress worn with Bordeaux Lady Gres*














*Ash colourblock dress worn with black Altadamas with pony hair*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Dreamdoll you look fabulous!! Love the HL and your bedding is cool!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *naked*!! Bedding is from Dwell - love their stuff!


----------



## Lynn12

*Dreamdoll*, you look INCREDIBLE!!!!  I love both of your dresses, and the CLs look PERFECT with them.  HOTTIE!!!

I hope you have a Valentine's date because the Honeysuckle dress would be perfect.  If not, then I am sure you will find one if you wear that dress out!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

dreamdoll's hubba's eyes will pop when he sees her in the honeysuckle dress!
someone's going to be a very happy man


----------



## b00mbaka

dreamdoll, you look GREAT!!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Beautiful, Dreamdoll!! I had a question about sizing on the HL...I know it's off topic. If I am a _full_ size 8 would I need a medium or large? Thanks!


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Dreamdoll* I love your dresses! Anyway, I am trying to decide what to wear for Valentines Day. All my CL's are black so I'm thinking a black dress... with vps and a red bag.... What do you all think?


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*dreamdoll *- you look absolutely stunning!  luv your outfits!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Dreamdoll, again, stunning!

kittens, I like that outfit!


----------



## Alice1979

*Dreamdoll*, you look absolutely gorgeous, super hot


----------



## noah8077

I guess I have a thing for matchy matchy, habit I guess....



Sorry about the dirty mirror.  Little DD loves putting chapstick on and then kissing herself in the mirror!


----------



## BellaShoes

*dreamdoll*...fabulous HL and CL pairings!

*kittens*....nothing like a LBD with CL's! You look gorgeous!!


----------



## lilmissb

noah, gorgeous! I love matching too. So cute about your DD!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Lynn*, *lilflobowl*, *b00m*, *islandspice*, *kittenslingerie*, *melia*, *lilmissb*, *alice*, *bellashoes* - Thanks ladies for the compliments!

*islandspice* - I'm usually a US size 4-6 and I wear a S..looks like you might be a M! HTH!


----------



## HalieB

This is my fav Green Wrap Dress with my Barbie Pink Marpoils
A very pretty day today and it was 70 degrees
Found the dress while out Outlet Shopping....from Banana Republic.


----------



## rdgldy

*dreamdol*l-gorgeous outfits-you look amazing!
*kitten*-love the valentine's look
*noah*-so cute about the chapstick-think you'll have a diva on your hands
*halieB*-I love the green and pink


----------



## angelie

HALIE- u look amazing


----------



## ceseeber

*HalieB*...fabulous, just as fabulous as I hope for and more.

*Dreamdoll*...I love your HL shot, I wish I could rock it as great as you do


----------



## lilmissb

Halie, I love that dress!


----------



## HalieB

Thanks.....the dress is too small but I am wearing it anyways.
I need to stick to my resolution.


----------



## pursemonkey

I think the dress looks perfect on you, *halie! *And I love that you paired it with pink - gorgeous!!


----------



## IslandSpice

dreamdoll said:


> *Lynn*, *lilflobowl*, *b00m*, *islandspice*, *kittenslingerie*, *melia*, *lilmissb*, *alice*, *bellashoes* - Thanks ladies for the compliments!
> 
> *islandspice* - I'm usually a US size 4-6 and I wear a S..looks like you might be a M! HTH!


 
Thanks, Dreamdoll! I was hoping you would say that !


----------



## angelie




----------



## lilmissb

*Halie*, that dress is fine! Does not look too small.
*
angelie,* that's such a great outfit. Are they flats or heels? I can't tell but they look vaguely like blue graffiti flats but I've never seen them in blue. Shouldn't have left my glasses at work!!! LOL.


----------



## Stinas

TPF ladies are soooo pretty!!  
What a great forum we have here!  
Everyone looks soooo great!!!


----------



## angelie

thanks lilmissb they are actually  EB simple pumps in a 70mm heel. They do look like graffiti flats in that pic i never even noticed lol


----------



## lilmissb

^hahaha, must have been my blurry eyes seeing things LOL! They're gorgeous anyway!!


----------



## Jönathan

Halie, That dress is really cute


----------



## fmd914

Ladies - thanks for all the beautiful and fun outfits!  Seeing them lifts my spirits on a dreary Friday!


----------



## sumnboutme

Me at work...not today though...

Dress - Barneys Coop
Cardigan - Banana Republic
Shoes - CL Black Patent Activa


----------



## Zophie

very pretty sumnboutme!  I love your pose.


Here is my outfit for today:

BCBG sweater dress
Bebe tights
Kensie sweater
CL Alta Ariella boots (and I got a compliment on the boots from a guy I was working with.)


----------



## morfoula

hi ladies...
on my way out ...
bebe bustier
Fendi vintage belt
vince tight pants
decolletes


----------



## Zophie

morfoula, you're smokin' hot girl!


----------



## morfoula

zophie so ar you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socalboo

*dreamdoll* ~Your HLs + CLs are awesome, you look fantastic!

*kittens* ~I love the LBD, you look so pretty!

*noah* ~LOL about the chapstick, too cute! You look gorgeous as always! I love your sweater!

*Zophie* ~I love your outfits! You always look 

*Halie* ~Pink shoes with a gorgeous green dress, hot! I love outlet shopping!

*angelie* ~You look so cute! Your top is so fun!

*sum* ~So classy! I love the blue with the black! Your Activas are beautiful!

*Zophie* ~I love your look, your outfits are always so well put together!

*morfoula* ~Hot, sexy & sassy! Have fun!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks zophie and socalboo!

morfoula - you look smokin' hot!  LOVE your hair!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Zophie & morfoula*- You both look hot!!


----------



## lawgirl78

This is my first post here. You guys have such great taste that I've always been so intimidated...that and for some reason I'm REALLY bad at taking a pic of myself ush:
Anyways, here's what I wore for a night out:
Purple suede declics
A Common Thread top
Theory pants


----------



## tresjoliex

kittenslingerie said:


> *Dreamdoll* I love your dresses! Anyway, I am trying to decide what to wear for Valentines Day. All my CL's are black so I'm thinking a black dress... with vps and a red bag.... What do you all think?




I love it!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Kittenslingerie* - thanks! wow, I love it, black and red will be stunning!


----------



## archygirl

OK, down to these two outfits:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000019cat10230739
with my red helmuts

or with my new nude coxinelles?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-CHRISTIAN-L...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

I am planning to wear my CHANEL red classic flap and silver XOXO necklace with outfit too. I would post photos, but I forgot my card reader for my camera in SC.


----------



## floridasun8

I vote for the red helmuts.   I think the dress needs a little sexiness that the helmut offers.  The coxinelles are nice too, but a little more conservative.  Nice dress too...wow!


----------



## hlp_28

I think your Chanel red flap will goes well with the Red helmut


----------



## hlp_28

*lawgirl*, you make me sooooooooooooooo want to get declics !!! Nice outfit !!


----------



## Stinas

Archy - You know im going to say your red Helmuts!! lol
Sumn - Very pretty!
Morfoula - Too bad I didnt come out last night ...hot mamma!
lawgirl - Dont be afraid to post!  You look great!
Zophie - I LOVE LOVE LOVE the sweater dress!!!


----------



## archygirl

Red helmuts it is! I will have DH take photos and will post them on Sunday when I get back to SC. THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

archygirl, I love the red helmuts.  They get my vote. BTW, where did you ever find them?


----------



## Zophie

lawgirl78 said:


> This is my first post here. You guys have such great taste that I've always been so intimidated...that and for some reason I'm REALLY bad at taking a pic of myself ush:
> Anyways, here's what I wore for a night out:
> Purple suede declics
> A Common Thread top
> Theory pants


 

Don't be intimidated, you look adorable!  I can't take good pictures of myself at all.  If I take them in the mirror they come out with too much flash and if I set the camera timer and try that way they never seem to focus in the right place.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Law I love the outfit!


----------



## archygirl

rdgldy said:


> archygirl, I love the red helmuts.  They get my vote. BTW, where did you ever find them?



Thanks, *rdgldy*! Last summer I bought a pair of white kid helmuts on ebay and they were too small. Sadly, I had to turn right around and sell them. An angel here told me that Horatio boutique had red ones in my size, called and within days had the red ones here with me. This is the first time I am wearing them out...but they are lovely!


----------



## lilmissb

*sumnboutme, zophie, morfoula, lawgirl,* wow, what great outfits you girls chose! I love them all, such a stunning bunch of ladies here!!!


----------



## legaldiva

Love ALL the new outfit posts.
_*
Zophie*_--we're Alta Ariella fraternal twins!  I have them in luggage brown--LOVE THEM!  You look FAB FAB FAB!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*halie*- i so love your dress it looks great on you! 
*angelie*- lov ethe print! and shoes!
*sum*- cute cardigan love the outift!
*zophie*- lov eyour outfit as well esp your sweater and boots ofc!
*marfoula*- hot outfit as always!
*lawgirl*-sucha cut outfit, henc eyou shouldnt feel intimidated!
*archy*-love that dress! and i agree with *rdgldy* re the red helmuts =)

and sinc eim back in hk.... my first outfit! 
asos bow t-shirt
religion grey denim skirt
and either black simples or grey simples both patent


----------



## Zophie

legaldiva said:


> Love ALL the new outfit posts.
> 
> _*Zophie*_--we're Alta Ariella fraternal twins! I have them in luggage brown--LOVE THEM! You look FAB FAB FAB!!!


 
Thanks!  I wish I had them in brown too.  I really love them and they are one of the first pairs of boots I've ever owned that fit right on my calves.


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks everyone!

*lawgirl* - love those purple declics
*lilgoose* - cute outfit...you have nice legs too


----------



## lilgooseberry

*sumnboutme*- aw thanks but the pics are misleading i've got scars and what nots on my legs resulting from being a total clutz =P


----------



## lilmissb

*archy,* I love the red helmuts. I know I'm late but you have a plain dress (which I LOVE!) and a red bag def match with red shoes.

*Lilgoose*, love both colours with that outfit. I think the black does look more corrdinated but I love the fun of the grey. I think the grey is probably more fun casual but the black screams fun and sexy. I am a bit biased anyway, black just screams sexy at me all the time!!! LOL!


----------



## samina

Archy - I agree with everyone else red helmuts with the grey dress n red chanel bag will   look great!

Lawgirl - U rock the purple delics!!

Lilgoose - I like both!


----------



## savvysgirl

Everyone looks gorrrrrrrrrrgeous

*zophie* & *morfula* - HOT HOT!! 

*lilgoose *- you are just so cute. You always look so pretty


----------



## lilgooseberry

Thanx *savvy samina *n *lilmissb*


----------



## kittenslingerie

angelie said:


> View attachment 668803



LOVE the EB simples! Great look! You should post pics of them in the lower heels thread.


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

Zophie said:


> Don't be intimidated, you look adorable!  I can't take good pictures of myself at all.  If I take them in the mirror they come out with too much flash and if I set the camera timer and try that way they never seem to focus in the right place.



LOVE this outfit!!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks everyone! Now maybe it won't take me 4 months to post another outfit pic!
I think both shoes look great *lilgoose*, but I vote for the grey.  Either way you look awesome!
I love to come to this thread because I've definitely gotten some outfit ideas from you ladies.


----------



## lilmissb

Okie dokie, got a delivery at work today so naturally I had to wear them out to dinner tonight didn't I???  BTW, I don't normally wear glasses so that's probably why you haven't seen me with them before! LOL

no name top & jeans
CL Pinups


----------



## savvysgirl

ARGH ... sexy shoes alert!!!!!!!!!!! Where are they posted?!!! 

You look fab *lilmiss*. LOVE the outfit!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *savvys*. You crack me up girl!  I had to wear them IMMEDIATELY! LOL!


----------



## bagmad73

*lilmissb* - that is a gorgeous pic - the pinups look so sexy!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks bagmad!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the pinups on you lilmissb!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks naked!


----------



## socalboo

*lawgirl* ~I love your outfit and your Declics, very nice! ps-You should never be intimidated here!

*archy* ~Yay! Red Helmuts! I can't wait to see the outfit all put together, the dress is gorgeous!

*lilgoose* ~You are so cute! I love your ooutfit, it's so fun and sassy! I like both pairs of Simples but the black is tdf!


----------



## archygirl

Hi everyone, will be posting photos tonight. My flight was cancelled yesterday so I did not get in until 12:45AM. Went straight to bed, but I wore the grey AM dress, red helmuts and red CHANEL flap. had DH take photo by stairs of red soles, first time ever HE took photo. I explained it was for the "girls" and he just laughed and took pic. BTW, my shoes were the hit of the party!


----------



## rdgldy

*lilmiss*-I love the pinups on you.
*archygirl*-can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## meggyg8r

Theory dress, Alta Perlas
The red in the dress matches my red soles!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks rdgldy!!

Love the outfit meggy!


----------



## b00mbaka

I love that dress Meggy! I want to find skirts that look like that b/c it seems both dressy & casual


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks *lilmissb* and *b00mbaka*!!

The dress is definitely dressy and casual--you can really make it what you want! The had the same style in multiple colors at Neimans when I was there this weekend and I know they have similar styles that look just as nice.  Theory is a GREAT line for clothes that could be appropriate for tons of different occasions!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Cool, thanks for the info Meggy! I will see if theory has skirts in this style


----------



## Blueberry12

Sigourney boots.


----------



## lilmissb

blueberry, great outfit, love the boots with the short pants and stockings!


----------



## savvysgirl

You look lovely *Meggy*. Nice dress

*Blueberry* - Love it!!!!


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> Okie dokie, got a delivery at work today so naturally I had to wear them out to dinner tonight didn't I???  BTW, I don't normally wear glasses so that's probably why you haven't seen me with them before! LOL
> 
> no name top & jeans
> CL Pinups


 You look absolutely adorable *lilmiss*!!!


----------



## lawgirl78

Great outfit *lilmiss*!  Love the glasses, and the pinups of course.  What designer/brand glasses are they, if you don't mind?  I'm always looking for a new pair.
What a fabulous dress *meggy*.  Theory is one of my favorites too!
Love the shades of purple *blueberry*! One of my favorite colors.  Those boots are absolutely to die for!


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Lilmissb and Savvysgirl!


----------



## Blueberry12

lilmissb said:


> Okie dokie, got a delivery at work today so naturally I had to wear them out to dinner tonight didn't I???  BTW, I don't normally wear glasses so that's probably why you haven't seen me with them before! LOL
> 
> no name top & jeans
> CL Pinups


 


Very nice outfit and the shoes are so lovely!


----------



## Blueberry12

meggyg8r said:


> Theory dress, Alta Perlas
> The red in the dress matches my red soles!


 

Very pretty!


The Alta Perlas are stunning!


----------



## Blueberry12

My Alta Perlas:


----------



## Blueberry12

Yoyospinas with LBD:


----------



## Schnuggeli

Some clothes I bought years ago. Just found them today and put them on and... MY FAV NUDE VPs!!! I hope you ladies like my outfit


----------



## Blueberry12

Very pretty!


----------



## Schnuggeli

I love this!!!  And what a nice pic!




Blueberry12 said:


> Yoyospinas with LBD:


----------



## pursemonkey

You ladies all look fabulous!!


----------



## Blueberry12

Schnuggeli said:


> I love this!!! And what a nice pic!


 
Thanx.


----------



## rdgldy

Outstanding looks, ladies!


----------



## meggyg8r

love the alta perlas on you too, blueberry! I don't come across too many people who have them also.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lula, lawgirl, Blueberry! *

*lawgirl*, they're Versus by Versace. MOD.VR8023.I love 'em cos they're white on the inside which gives them a very different sort of look.

*Blueberry*, some nice outfits there!

*Schnuggeli*, love it! Love the VPs'!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Wow so many new looks! Lookin good ladies!


----------



## buzzytoes

Lilmiss - cute outfit! Love how the pinups bows peek out from the jeans. 

Schnuggli - love the dress! Is that pink or nude? 

Blueberry - cute LBD!!!

Meggy - cute little casual dress. Wish it was warm enough to wear something like that here!


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *buzzy*! 

*Calisnoopy* great outfits!


----------



## Blueberry12

lilmissb said:


> *Blueberry*, some nice outfits there!


 


Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

meggyg8r said:


> love the alta perlas on you too, blueberry! I don't come across too many people who have them also.


 

Thanx.


The black ones are beautiful too.


----------



## Blueberry12

buzzytoes said:


> Blueberry - cute LBD!!!


 


Thanx.


----------



## socalboo

*lilmissb* ~You have the cutest outfits! I love the Pinups! You look great!

*archy* ~Can't wait to see the pics!

*meggy* ~That dress is awesome! You look great!

*Blueberry* ~Great outfit! I love the lace & Sigourneys, you are adorable! Just saw the rest...All of your outfits are gorgeous!

*Schnuggeli* ~That dress looks fabulous with your nudes! I love pulling old stuff out of the closet...especially when you find a pair of CLs to make it new again! Good job, you look so pretty!

*calisnoopy* ~You look so cute! Great outfits!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *socal*!


----------



## pursemonkey

I've never posted in here before, but I just got my custom dress from the ebay seller mentioned in here previously and paired it with my newest CLs, pewter VPs. I'm thinking Valentines Day for this one (Please excuse the lousy lighting and the messy closet!)


----------



## Blueberry12

socalboo said:


> *Blueberry* ~Great outfit! I love the lace & Sigourneys, you are adorable! Just saw the rest...All of your outfits are gorgeous!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

pursemonkey said:


> I've never posted in here before, but I just got my custom dress from the ebay seller mentioned in here previously and paired it with my newest CLs, pewter VPs. I'm thinking Valentines Day for this one (Please excuse the lousy lighting and the messy closet!)


 


Very cute dress and lovely shoes!


----------



## sumnboutme

Perfect for Vday *pursemonkey*!


----------



## floridasun8

pursemonkey said:


> I've never posted in here before, but I just got my custom dress from the ebay seller mentioned in here previously and paired it with my newest CLs, pewter VPs. I'm thinking Valentines Day for this one (Please excuse the lousy lighting and the messy closet!)



Very nice pursemonkey!  I'm thinking about ordering a dress from that ebayer as well.   Looks like they did a good job on yours.  Beautiful!


----------



## pursemonkey

Thanks, guys I'm impressed with her and will definitely buy another dress from her at some point. She even sent fabric samples with this package! Here's the link to her ebay store if anyone's interest: http://stores.ebay.com/TopRunway


----------



## rilokiley

*pursemonkey*- yay!  the red looks great on you!  I'm glad you were happy with it.  I'm expecting 2 more dresses from her in the near future... I can't wait!


----------



## pursemonkey

^Thanks again for recommending her, *rilo*!! Can't wait to see what you're getting!


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## BellaShoes

*lilmiss*.... love your new pinups!
*meggy*...you look fantasic! Thanks for adding me to your FB
Love your whole ensemble *blueberry*!!
Fabulous *DC*....fabulous!


----------



## taydev

OH SNAP *dc cutie*!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Bella*! 

*DC*, you're hot to trot today missy!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Great jacket, DC!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

DC's rockin it!


----------



## rilokiley

*DC*- I love the coat


----------



## needloub

DC, very chic and fab!!


----------



## Stinas

Very pretty everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Lo

DC cutie FABULOUS!


----------



## pursemonkey

*DC, *love the whole look! That jacket is just stunning!!


----------



## YaYa3

everyone looks AWESOME!!!  what cuties on this sub-forum.  *DC,* i'm lovin' that yellow jacket, girl.


----------



## Missrocks

Everyone looks superstylish- we definitely have a good lookin group here

*DC*~ Love the way you are rockin those pythons!


----------



## Blueberry12

BellaShoes said:


> Love your whole ensemble *blueberry*!!


 

Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

DC-Cutie said:


>


 


Very pretty!


----------



## rdgldy

DC, I love your jacket.  Who is it made by?


----------



## meggyg8r

thanks Bella!! 

DC- you look great!!


----------



## savvysgirl

Everyone looks gorgeous in their outfits 

I'm sure i've said it before *DC* but i love that coat. And your bag!!!

*Schnuggeli* - I am in love with your dress. It's stunning and it looks amazing teamed with your nudes.

I love your outfit too* pursemonkey*.


----------



## Sammyjoe

DC-Cutie said:


>


 
Everyone looks really fab

plus

I  this whole look DC!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Thanks so much ladies*.  I don't normally wear CLs to my Retail Therapy Sessions, but the weather was so nice yesterday I took the plunge!  And I agree, we have some very stylish ladies in our forum

*Rdgldy* - the jacket is from J. Crew.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awww DC - you look so cute! love the jacket...


----------



## Miss_Q

*Pursemonkey*- Love the dress. I want to place my order soon for one of those dresses.

*DC*- Girl you look fabu!!!! My J Crew sister!


----------



## socalboo

Wow *pursemonkey*! Gorgeous and perfect for Valentine's Day!

*DC* ~You are so classy! I love your look & I love your jacket!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*DC-Cutie*,too cute


----------



## lawgirl78

Everyone looks great!
Love the dress *pursemonkey*.  I can't wait to get mine, should be coming any day now...
Fabulous outfit *DC*.  I love J Crew, they have great color choices in their clothes.


----------



## Zophie

pursemonkey said:


> I've never posted in here before, but I just got my custom dress from the ebay seller mentioned in here previously and paired it with my newest CLs, pewter VPs. I'm thinking Valentines Day for this one (Please excuse the lousy lighting and the messy closet!)


 

That dress is beautiful!  I bookmarked the ebay seller and really need to get her to make me something.


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Me too!  

*DC* - I love your outfit esp the jacket!


----------



## Blueberry12

My new Alta Nuova boots:

Top from Mango and no name jeans.


----------



## BellaShoes

Blueberry!! You are *FABULOUS*..... love your new boots!


----------



## lilmissb

*Blueberry*! They're TDF! You are def on a roll girlfriend.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx BellaShoes &  Lilmissb!


----------



## noah8077

This look is inspired by Alice1979, I think she rocked the look much better but here is mine.
Sweater BR
VS Tee
Gap Jeans
F21 Belt
Brown Glittart RonRons


----------



## lilmissb

*Noah*, that's a rocking outfit! Don't diss yourself. I love the cable knit vest, I need me one of those!


----------



## pursemonkey

Oh, man, *Noah! *You're making me want to hold onto the brown glittart RonRons I just got even though they're too small! They look fabulous on you!!


----------



## rilokiley

*noah*- you look great!  I love the sweater!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fantastic outfit Noah! I love your belted sweater ensemble!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Noah


----------



## thisismisschris

*Noah*, you look great!!!


----------



## more_CHOOS

Wow I haven't visited this thread in awhile...so many great looking outfits!  
Noah~I really like that sweater!  So cute!

So I decided to wear my Tiger NP out for the first time today.  Outfit I wore to work today...probably should have saved it for tomorrow, but oh well... 
The dress is by DVF (got it on sale at Saks for only $59!)


----------



## socalboo

*Blueberry* ~That is one hot outfit girl! Love your boots!

*noah* ~You look gorgeous, as always! I love the sweater with the belt! And of course your Glitart Ron Rons...shoe twin!

*more_choos* ~Your DVF is gorgeous, I love the color! Hot colored solids look great with Tiger patent!


----------



## lilmissb

*CHOOS*, great outfit!


----------



## dreamdoll

^ this thread sure moves fast! everyone looks amazing!!
* 
DC-cutie* - love your coat (cute!) and your pythons are TDF!!
*
Noah* - wow great outfit!!
*
more_choos* - love your dress with the CLs!!


----------



## Blueberry12

socalboo said:


> *Blueberry* ~That is one hot outfit girl! Love your boots!


 

Thanx.


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful girls! 

$59 for your DVF dress* more_choos* .. bargain!


----------



## cfellis522

Noah and Blueberry, you both look great!


----------



## meggyg8r

you all look great, Blueberry, Noah, and more_choos!!!  Love the outfits!


----------



## lulabee

*noah & CHOOS, *You both look fabulous!


----------



## Zophie

more_CHOOS, what an awesome deal on a beautiful dress.  You look great!


----------



## jancedtif

Everyone looks fantastic!  DC I really  your jacket and shoes


----------



## rilokiley

*more_CHOOS*- stunning!


----------



## floridasun8

Ok guys, my first pic here.  Still taking with my iphone, so not the best quality.  I'm also not nearly as up to par with style as some of you, but I just prefer simple, classic looks.

I work at home for now so I dont get to dress up that often except on weekends if we go anywhere, but dh and I are going to dinner and to see 'Shopaholic' tonight so since I have some early errands to run, I figured I'd get dressed now.

Top:  DVF double layered black flowy top with silk sleeves
Jeans:  Joe's
Bag:  Jimmy Choo Riki
Shoes:  Decoltissimo


----------



## BellaShoes

CHOOS!!!!! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!


----------



## hlfinn

florida- so cute! you look great! have fun at dinner and the movie!


----------



## lilmissb

*florida,* great outfit! I'm drooling all over your Riki! That or the Ramona have been on my woshlist for a while!!!


----------



## floridasun8

lilmissb said:


> *florida,* great outfit! I'm drooling all over your Riki! That or the Ramona have been on my woshlist for a while!!!



Thanks lilmissb!  I actually got my Riki for Christmas, but I had bought the Ramona first and returned it for the Riki.   I love both, however I was looking for an everyday bag and thought the Ramona was more like a shopping tote bag size. More of a purposeful bag than an everyday bag. It all depends on how much you take with you and your size but I prefer the Riki size if you are looking for a daily bag.


----------



## socalboo

*floridasun* ~I love CLs and jeans! You look beautiful, I love your outfit and your bag is gorgeous! Have fun the movie, I'm dying to see it too!


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks florida for the info! I was thinking just looking at that pic that the Riki might be better for me. It's big enough. Have you seen the XL Ramona?! It's ginormous!!! I could fit in it!!! LOL


----------



## Alice1979

I've been MIA, so much to catch up.

*Blueberry*, your outfit rocks  the boots and the top.
*Noah*, you look so cute with your sweater and ron rons. We can be sisters 
*Choos*, super hot 
*Floridasun8*, love the outfit with the Riki and Delcotissimo combo


----------



## rilokiley

*floridasun*- you look great!  I've been drooling over that JC Riki for months but haven't pulled the trigger.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## more_CHOOS

*socalboo, lilmissb, dreamdoll, saavygirl, meggyg8r, lulabee, zophie, rilokiley, bellashoes, Alice1979:  *thank you!!!

floridasun-what a fun outfit!!!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks everyone!  You gals know how to make someone feel good!


----------



## Blueberry12




----------



## noah8077

Oh wow Bluberry!  I love that top!


----------



## sumnboutme

^^ITA.  That top is sooo pretty...


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Cfellis522 & Meggyg8r!


----------



## Blueberry12

Alice1979 said:


> *Blueberry*, your outfit rocks  the boots and the top.


 





Thank you.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thanx Noah8077 & Sumnboutme!


----------



## soCurious

wow, everything just looks soo amazing! 



more_CHOOS said:


> Wow I haven't visited this thread in awhile...so many great looking outfits!
> Noah~I really like that sweater!  So cute!
> 
> So I decided to wear my Tiger NP out for the first time today.  Outfit I wore to work today...probably should have saved it for tomorrow, but oh well...
> The dress is by DVF (got it on sale at Saks for only $59!)


----------



## soCurious

omg, I'm new to this thread but I gotta say WOW tPFers have extremely good taste in shoes, bags and outfits! :tpfrox:


----------



## jancedtif

Floridasun8 what a great outfit!  Hope you and DH enjoy the movie!

Blurberry12 I love your outfit too!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

such lovely outfits ladies!


----------



## BellaShoes

Got it right again Blueberry! Great outfit..perfect pairing!


----------



## soCurious

i love this whole look, so cute!



DC-Cutie said:


>


----------



## Zophie

gorgeous *Blueberry*!  I love the ruffles!


----------



## Zophie

floridasun8 said:


> Ok guys, my first pic here. Still taking with my iphone, so not the best quality. I'm also not nearly as up to par with style as some of you, but I just prefer simple, classic looks.
> 
> I work at home for now so I dont get to dress up that often except on weekends if we go anywhere, but dh and I are going to dinner and to see 'Shopaholic' tonight so since I have some early errands to run, I figured I'd get dressed now.
> 
> Top: DVF double layered black flowy top with silk sleeves
> Jeans: Joe's
> Bag: Jimmy Choo Riki
> Shoes: Decoltissimo


 

You look great!  Your style is a lot like mine.  I have a black Riki (and two other Choo bags) and love my Joe's.


----------



## dreamdoll

*blueberry* - love your top! great outfit!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

pursemonkey said:


> ^Thanks again for recommending her, *rilo*!! Can't wait to see what you're getting!


 
:okay:many, many thanks to rilo!!!  i just received the cutest skirt ever from her and it fits like a dream--  only better!  once i have somewhere to go, i'll pair it with some louboutins and post it


----------



## sumnboutme

^^Oooh, I want to see that skirt *melia*...


----------



## soCurious

Blueberry12 said:


>



you look stunning!


----------



## Elsie87

Looking good, ladies! 






Wearing my *blue Glittart VP's* with a vintage navy Burberry trench coat, a grey-turquoise printed Mexx dress underneath and my new Chanel flap.


----------



## dreamdoll

^ *Elsie* - great classic outfit!! Loving your vintage trench and your new Chanel flap is gorgeous!!


----------



## Blueberry12

jancedtif said:


> Blurberry12 I love your outfit too!


 


Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

soCurious said:


> you look stunning!


 


Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

BellaShoes said:


> Got it right again Blueberry! Great outfit..perfect pairing!


 

Thanx a lot!


----------



## floridasun8

Blueberry....love your outfit and shoes!  Very sexy!

Elsie....beautiful and very sophisticated.  That blue really pops!


----------



## Blueberry12

Elsie87 said:


> Looking good, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my *blue Glittart VP's* with a vintage navy Burberry trench coat, a grey-turquoise printed Mexx dress underneath and my new Chanel flap.


 






You look great!


----------



## Blueberry12

I have that top in black too.


----------



## Blueberry12

floridasun8 said:


> Blueberry....love your outfit and shoes! Very sexy!


 

Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

more_CHOOS said:


> Wow I haven't visited this thread in awhile...so many great looking outfits!
> Noah~I really like that sweater! So cute!
> 
> So I decided to wear my Tiger NP out for the first time today. Outfit I wore to work today...probably should have saved it for tomorrow, but oh well...
> The dress is by DVF (got it on sale at Saks for only $59!)


 


What a deal!



You look fantastic!


----------



## Chins4

noah8077 said:


> This look is inspired by Alice1979, I think she rocked the look much better but here is mine.
> Sweater BR
> VS Tee
> Gap Jeans
> F21 Belt
> Brown Glittart RonRons


 
Awww........there's my babies in their new home  Lookin' good Noah


----------



## lilmissb

*Blueberry* I love your top! Cute!!!
*
Elsie* that's a such a classic look! I love your burberry trench. I can't wait till winter to pull mine out. Hopefully I'll be matching it with a pair of CL boots!


----------



## rilokiley

gorgeous outfits, everyone!! 




melialuvs2shop said:


> :okay:many, many thanks to rilo!!!  i just received the cutest skirt ever from her and it fits like a dream--  only better!  once i have somewhere to go, i'll pair it with some louboutins and post it



aw, you're welcome!  please do post some outfit pics when you get a chance.  I am expecting two more dresses from her any day now!


----------



## karwood

Tonight my DH and I are going out to celebrate V-Day at a swanky restaurant. I came here to look  for some ideas and I am really inspired. Everybody looks so gorgeous in their fabulous outfits!!!


----------



## YaYa3

so many fabulous outfits and i'm so far behind catching up on this thread, but i've gotta say:

*noah,* you always look adorable in your outfits.  i love the sweater and belt you put together and you're ALWAYS wearing my favorite CLs.  and you ARE rockin' it, girl!
*blueberry,* such perfect outfits with your CLs.  and SUCH a cute figure, too!
*floridasun,* i love every single thing you're wearing!  just adorable.
*more_choos,* i love the DVF dress and what an amazing steal!  $59???  wow!  you look awesome!


----------



## _Danielle_

Hello Lasies 
great new outfits from all of you .....

I did some today but I load it up here : http://forum.purseblog.com/christian-louboutin-shoes/the-postman-always-rings-twice-friday-13th-o-424021-9.html


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Gorgeous! 

Thank you ladies for all the sweet comments!


----------



## YaYa3

*danielle,* gorgeous!  just fabulous!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I cannot beleive the sparkle on the strass... they are simply stunning Danielle...where do you think you will wear them first?? Are you perhaps Kate Winslet..and you are wearing them to collect your oscar next weeknd...


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, Happy Valentines! 

*Danielle* - Your strass are TDF!! Stunning!! 

Here're my LG out for dinner and drinks tonight...thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Elsie87

Fabulous *dreamdoll*!


----------



## Blueberry12

The black version of the white top and my Yoyospina:


----------



## Blueberry12

dreamdoll said:


> Hi ladies, Happy Valentines!
> 
> *Danielle* - Your strass are TDF!! Stunning!!
> 
> Here're my LG out for dinner and drinks tonight...thanks for letting me share!


 


You look fantastic!


----------



## Blueberry12

_Danielle_ said:


> Hello Lasies
> great new outfits from all of you .....
> 
> I did some today but I load it up here : http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...lways-rings-twice-friday-13th-o-424021-9.html


 


Fabulous outfit!


----------



## Blueberry12

YaYa3 said:


> *blueberry,* such perfect outfits with your CLs. and SUCH a cute figure, too!


 

Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

lilmissb said:


> *Blueberry* I love your top! Cute!!!


 




Thank you!


----------



## Elsie87

*Blueberry*, you look so chic!


----------



## noah8077

Blueberry where did you buy those cute tops, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Blueberry12

They are from H & M´s Cavalli collection.

But everything was sold out like 1 hour after opening on the first day.


Here is one on Ebay  , UK size 12.

( As I know it´s USA M or 10, European 40.)



But they pops up on Ebay sometimes, so maybe there will be other sizes too.



http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-ROBERTO-CAVALLI-H-M-BOW-TIE-SHIRT-SZ-UK-12_W0QQitemZ320339496644QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Clothing?hash=item320339496644&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Blueberry12

One more in EU  size 34, XS.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Roberto-Cavalli-Bluse-SCHIRT-Gr-34-by-H-M-Neu-etikette_W0QQitemZ140300672336QQcmdZViewItemQQptZKleidung_Accessoires_Damenbekleidung_Blusen_Tops?hash=item140300672336&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## gheaden

About to tackle NY wind


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Blueberry!!!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

noah8077 said:


> Thanks Blueberry!!!!!


 

You are welcome.


----------



## lilmissb

*Danielle,* love those sparkles!
*
dreamdoll,* simple gorgeous!
*
Blueberry*, I want that top!!!
*
gheadon* you look stylish and ready to tackle anything including NY wind!


----------



## Blueberry12

lilmissb said:


> *Blueberry*, I want that top!!!
> !


 


I hope you´ll find one in your size.

One more on Ebay:


http://cgi.ebay.com/ROBERTO-CAVALLI...ryZ63868QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## YaYa3

*gheaden,* your outfit is gorgeous.  love the LV, too!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*gheadon, *have fun in the city! You look fabulous!

*Dream*.... Happy VDay!! Hope you are having a wonderful time!


----------



## legaldiva

Happy Valentine's Day!!!  Everyone looks so great!!!

bebe red top;
True Religion Billy jeans;
Ann Taylor zebra print belt;
H JPG Kelly pochette;
Black patent cork platform Bruges.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Fab legal!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

legaldiva said:


> happy valentine's day!!!  Everyone looks so great!!!
> 
> Bebe red top;
> true religion billy jeans;
> ann taylor zebra print belt;
> h jpg kelly pochette;
> black patent cork platform bruges.



j, hot!


----------



## YaYa3

*legal,* great outfit!!!


----------



## lilmissb

I love that outfit* legal!*


----------



## pursemonkey

Ya'll look fabulous!! I  this thread!


----------



## dreamdoll

*Elsie87*, *bellashoes*, *lilmissb* - Thanks!!

*blueberry* - Thanks!! I love your top!!! Gorgeous!!!

*Legal* - Fab outfit!!


----------



## hah116

Here's what I wore to dinner and Confessions of a Shopaholic!

Black Suede SOS Ring Pumps...


----------



## lilmissb

I love your coordination of colours *hah116!*


----------



## YaYa3

*hah116,* beautiful outfit!  love the colors.


----------



## yellow08

hah116 you look really cute!!!


----------



## Blueberry12

dreamdoll said:


> *blueberry* - Thanks!! I love your top!!! Gorgeous!!!


 


Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

hah116 said:


> Here's what I wore to dinner and Confessions of a Shopaholic!
> 
> Black Suede SOS Ring Pumps...


 


Very pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

gheaden said:


> About to tackle NY wind


 

You look great!


----------



## floridasun8

Hope everyone had a nice Valentines day!   This was my outfit last night for Neil Diamond concert and dinner.  

Sequin top from Bloomingdales
Black slacks from White House/ Black Market
Clutch from BCBG
Shoes - Jimmy Choo Paxton
I also took my Elie Tahari leather jacket, but didnt need to wear it because it was so warm last night.


----------



## JRed

floridasun8, you looked great!  Love your top!

gheaden, nice combo!  Were you wearing Simple pumps?

hah116, the SOS ring pumps are beautiful.  That's a really nice dress.


----------



## gheaden

JRed said:


> floridasun8, you looked great!  Love your top!
> 
> gheaden, nice combo!  Were you wearing Simple pumps?
> 
> hah116, the SOS ring pumps are beautiful.  That's a really nice dress.



Yes, Navy Patent Simples and thank you.


----------



## pursemonkey

*Hah116,  *I've never seen those shoes modeled before - they look amazing and I love your dress!


----------



## jancedtif

Everyone here looks so pretty! Hope you all had a fab time!


----------



## rdgldy

*Hah116*, I love your Valentine's look!
*Florida Sun*, great outfit, but where are your CLs?


----------



## kittenslingerie

floridasun8 said:


> Hope everyone had a nice Valentines day!   This was my outfit last night for Neil Diamond concert and dinner.
> 
> Sequin top from Bloomingdales
> Black slacks from White House/ Black Market
> Clutch from BCBG
> Shoes - Jimmy Choo Paxton
> I also took my Elie Tahari leather jacket, but didnt need to wear it because it was so warm last night.



You look so cute, *Floridasun8*


----------



## kittenslingerie

Here's what I ended up wearing for Valentine's day. BCBG dress, black patent simple 70's. Excuse my multicolored hair, I need to change the color, but can't decide on blonde or brown.


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ Very cute! I love BCBG clothes.


----------



## archygirl

Here is my outfit for the Valentine's dance last weekend

Grey Alexander McQueen Dress
red helmuts
red CHANEL classic flap

I  the photo of DH and my helmuts!


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ LOVE the Helmuts, archygirl!!! Great photo!


----------



## hah116

archygirl said:


> Here is my outfit for the Valentine's dance last weekend
> 
> Grey Alexander McQueen Dress
> red helmuts
> red CHANEL classic flap
> 
> I  the photo of DH and my helmuts!



Your helmuts look perfect with that Chanel!


----------



## dreamdoll

*floridasun* - great outfit!

*kittenslingerie* - love your dress! you look amazing!!

*archygirl* - those helmuts are TDF!! fab outfit! Love your dress and your flap too!!


----------



## YaYa3

*archy,* great outfit!  i LOVE your helmuts, especially up there against your DH's red tie.  so cute.


----------



## rdgldy

*archy*, I NEED those helmuts!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*hah116*...... You look fantastic!

I was thinking the same thing *rdgldy*!! I went back to check that I was in the right thread.... 

Great outfit!! You look ready for the night *Florida*....hope you had a fabulous time at the concert... (guilty... I am a fan of Neil D too!!)


----------



## lilmissb

*kitten,* I love that dress!

*archy,* that looks fab! Love the grey with red!


----------



## floridasun8

bellashoes, jRed, rdgldy, kittenslingerie and dreamdoll....THANK YOU for the compliments!  

kittenslingerie....beautiful dress!  Very sexy!  

archygirl...those helmuts are gorgeous!  Very nice look.

rdgldy...I was actually going to wear my black CLs last night, but changed at the last minute to my Choos.  I would have worn my new desirs if they were here, but I just ordered them.  Still figured I'd post my V-day outfit anyway


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love your outfit archy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*floridasun* - really nice!!

*archygirl* - the helmuts and Chanel = a perfect combination!

*kittenslingerie* - sexy, sexy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BCBG Dress for Valentine's Dinner w/Big Him


----------



## _Danielle_

nice new Outfit Ladies
*floridasun
kittenslingerie
archygirl *

zzzzzzz *DC* you look soooo hot


----------



## meggyg8r

great outfit, *DC*!!!


----------



## surlygirl

Everyone looks so pretty!

DC - I love that dress! Thanks again for my Valentine's Day afternoon girl date! I needed to get out of the house!


----------



## jancedtif

Pretty dress DC!


----------



## carlinha

lovely everyone!

here's me on valentine's: my boyfriend took me to a nice dinner and then confessions of a shopaholic!!!  it was a surprise, and a great one at that!

dress from anthropologie
#1: nude patent VP/burgundy tip










#2: nude patent clichy









i ended up going with the clichys... 

HAPPY  DAY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*carlinha*- I love both of the nudes on you!  haha my boyfriend and I did the same- dinner and then Confessions of a Shopaholic


----------



## YaYa3

*carlinha,* you look absolutely fabulous, girl!  and it looks your boyfriend might have sprung for some beautiful red roses, too.


----------



## BellaShoes

DC Cutie!! You look fantastic!! I hope you had a wonderful date night!!

Carlinha.... fabulous... your dress was a perfect match for either nude CL! Hope you ahd a fun night

Make it +3 on the movie front...my hubby took me to 'Confessions' today! He actually quite enjoyed it!!


----------



## IslandSpice

Confessions of a Shopaholic was part of my V-Day too! Do you think they are trying to tell us something...? :shame:


----------



## BellaShoes

There were a couple of 'dates' in the theater today... I was telling my hubby.. ...

_'I think men simply need to know what exactly it is about shopping that drives a woman to obsession'_....:ninja:

My husband gets it.... I am quite lucky


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

+4! My and my BF went to confessions tonight!


----------



## madamefifi

*Carlinha*, love the dress!

Y'all are so lucky that your S.Os will take you to see movies like "Confessions of a Shopaholic"!! My DH would rather rip out his own intestines with a fork, lol. I remember making him watch "Marie Antoinette" with me; the impatient sighs and groans of boredom nearly ruined the movie! Luckily we were at home. About 3/4 of the way through it he wandered off and didn't come back. My stepson B likes "chick flicks"---maybe he'll take me! I will have to drive though, he's only 14.


----------



## YaYa3

*madamefifi,* i remember going to movies with my ex-DH and he would sigh and wiggle and it really does sort of ruin it, doesn't it?  i hope you get your step-son to take you to see it.  also, i wanted to say that i love the quote in your signature.  gertrude stein.  wasn't she just the BEST??


----------



## savvysgirl

Everyone looks fabulous!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*DC*, you are smokin'! I betcha Big Him fell over his tongue!!!
*
carlinha* I love your choice of clichys!


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha aww I let DF pick the movie for Valentine's since I always get to pick.  We saw Gran Torino, I thought it was really good!


----------



## surlygirl

You look fantastic, *carlinha*! Love that dress paired with the nudes!


----------



## gemruby41

*DC*-head to toe gorgeous!

*carlinha*-beautiful dress, and the nudes go perfectly with it!


----------



## archygirl

Thanks to *EVERYONE* for your lovely comments! We had a blast at the dance, and my helmuts are now completely broken in. 

For those of you interested, I found them at Horatio St. in May. I can send you the info on the box, just PM me.


----------



## _Danielle_

Took some with the Clichys


----------



## b00mbaka

I love your black patent clichys, Danielle! What is the name of them?


----------



## _Danielle_

b00mbaka said:


> I love your black patent clichys, Danielle! What is the name of them?


Hey B00m
I told them always    [FONT=&quot]"Clichy120 with crystal heel"[/FONT]


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh okay! Thanks Danielle!


----------



## jancedtif

Danielle I love all your shoes, but these are one of my favorites:


----------



## Zophie

kittenslingerie said:


> Here's what I ended up wearing for Valentine's day. BCBG dress, black patent simple 70's. Excuse my multicolored hair, I need to change the color, but can't decide on blonde or brown.


 

Ooooh, you look gorgeous!  I saw a shirt made with that material at the BCBC store, but not the dress, and I like the dress a lot.


----------



## lulabee

*danielle,* I'm in love with your Clichy Strass!! So beautiful!


----------



## BellaShoes

Danielle!! Your black patent Clichy Strass .....are TDF!!!!!! WOW!


----------



## lilmissb

Danielle, those Clichys are TDF!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

sumnboutme said:


> ^^Oooh, I want to see that skirt *melia*...


 



rilokiley said:


> gorgeous outfits, everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw, you're welcome! please do post some outfit pics when you get a chance. I am expecting two more dresses from her any day now!


 


so...  i thought it fit like a dream, until i saw the pictures   but once i get my butt back in shape, it will look much better 

here's my skirt...  and some decolzeps, of course 

top:  h & m
skirt:  custom made
shoes:  Christian Louboutin Decolzep in magenta/pewter


----------



## surlygirl

Nice, melia! I love grey and purple together! What a great skirt!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Danielle *- great outfits!! 

*Melia* - I like the skirt but your top looks too tight


----------



## HalieB

My New Gray Silk Wrap Banana Republic Dress paired with my Plum Double Platform  Peniche Patent Loafer


----------



## melialuvs2shop

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Danielle *- great outfits!!
> 
> *Melia* - I like the skirt but your top looks too tight


 
it is!  and it's going back in the closet--  never to be seen again until i drop a few pounds!  don't worry, i didn't wear it out and embarass myself 




surlygirl said:


> Nice, melia! I love grey and purple together! What a great skirt!


 
the colors go perfect with my shoes!  i bought that shirt just for the shoes, but i won't be wearing it anytime soon...  really just took the pics to show my new skirt


----------



## lilmissb

I love the combo *melia!*

*Halie* I love the grey and plum. I'm so jealous you have the peniche! I want the 120's though


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lilmissb said:


> *Halie* I love the grey and plum. I'm so jealous you have the peniche! I want the 120's though


 
  my exact thoughts!


----------



## Minda

Melia, I love your skirt! It is so sexy and shows off the shoes beautifully. I am so inspired to order something from top runway too!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Ok. . . I'm going to try to post a pic. . . don't know if this will work! ! !


C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\My Pictures\Picture 020.jpg


----------



## Odalysb2006

C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\My Pictures\Picture 020.jpg


----------



## Odalysb2006

Odalysb2006 said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\My Pictures\Picture 020.jpg


  I GIVE UPA! ! ! !


----------



## meggyg8r

you need to upload your pics to an outside website like snapfish or dotphoto or something and then link it from there.


----------



## Odalysb2006

meggyg8r said:


> you need to upload your pics to an outside website like snapfish or dotphoto or something and then link it from there.


 

Thanks . . . I'll try that ! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

OKAY I FINALLY DID IT - - THANKS MEGGY! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnails.../otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish


----------



## Odalysb2006

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/.../otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish


----------



## surlygirl

*HalieB* - Gorgeous dress and the purple patent peniche look amazing! Such a great color!


----------



## lulabee

Odalysb2006 said:


> http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnails.../otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish


 I love your top! so pretty! Which shoes are you wearing?


----------



## Odalysb2006

lulabee said:


> I love your top! so pretty! Which shoes are you wearing?


 
Thanks I am still trying to make this work.  I'm wearing the tartaruga yoyospinas. . . so comfortable! ! !


----------



## rilokiley

*melia*- I think the skirt looks great   don't worry- it's supposed to fit really tight.  if you look at pics of VB, her pencil skirts look like that, too.


----------



## YaYa3

*melia,* the skirt is wonderful.  i love it with your CLs!  

*odalysb,* your top is adorable.  i wish i could see your pics better, though.  do you have a mac, by any chance?


----------



## gemruby41

*Halie*-you look beautiful!

*Odalys*-very cute top! I wish we could see the whole outfit better.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*lilmissb*,* Minda*,& *YaYa3* - thanks for your kind words!  



rilokiley said:


> *melia*- I think the skirt looks great  don't worry- it's supposed to fit really tight. if you look at pics of VB, her pencil skirts look like that, too.


 
the skirt is fantastic...  me, not so much   i just don't like how if i wear my shirt tucked in, you can see the hem of it and the buttons through the skirt.  and i haven't yet figured out how to work the lil fishtail thingy 

i love the idea of getting things custom made especially since pencil skirts are never pencil enough for my body, which is unproportionate.  i'm a size 12 and lack a butt and my thighs and legs are thinner that the average size 12.  

i can't thank you enough for introducing me to her!  i have a whole list of dresses i want but the only thing that's stopping me from ordering right now is the fact that i have no place to wear them.  however, my cousin is getting married and his fiance might be ordering our bridesmaids dresses from her


----------



## rilokiley

melialuvs2shop said:


> *lilmissb*,* Minda*,& *YaYa3* - thanks for your kind words!
> 
> 
> 
> the skirt is fantastic...  me, not so much   i just don't like how if i wear my shirt tucked in, you can see the hem of it and the buttons through the skirt.  and i haven't yet figured out how to work the lil fishtail thingy
> 
> i love the idea of getting things custom made especially since pencil skirts are never pencil enough for my body, which is unproportionate.  i'm a size 12 and lack a butt and my thighs and legs are thinner that the average size 12.
> 
> i can't thank you enough for introducing me to her!  i have a whole list of dresses i want but the only thing that's stopping me from ordering right now is the fact that i have no place to wear them.  however, my cousin is getting married and his fiance might be ordering our bridesmaids dresses from her



aw, you look great!  I know what you mean about being able to see the hem and buttons... because of that (plus me being lazy), I ordered the dresses that have the silk blouse attached.  maybe if you wear spanx and tuck the shirt under the spanx, it won't show as much? 

what other dresses are you looking at?  I think almost all of them would be great for work or going out to dinner.  and that's so cool that your cousin's fiancee might order dresses from her!


----------



## lawgirl78

*melia* -  I can never tuck in shirts and have it look as good as it does in magazines or TV.  That's why I love the dresses that look like skirt/shirt combos.  In addition to the ones from our favorite ebayer, Theory makes some cute ones too.
And I agree, a pencil skirt is supposed to be snug and accentuate your curves.  I think it's a fabulous skirt.  If you don't already have them, Spanx is a girl's best friend.  You will not see a wrinkle, line or button!  I've used it to tuck in a tank top under a wrap dress and you couldn't see anything.


----------



## savvysgirl

*Melia* - Fabulous outfit. Love the skirt on you and the decolzeps are stunning. I am very jealous of those babies! 

*Halie *- Beautiful. The more i see Peniches on, the more i like them. Maybe shoe twins again 

*Oda* - Gorgeous top. Love it!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

YaYa3 said:


> *melia,* the skirt is wonderful. i love it with your CLs!
> 
> *odalysb,* your top is adorable. i wish i could see your pics better, though. do you have a mac, by any chance?


 
Thank u!!  I do have a Mac but I've been working off of an old laptop maybe that's the problem! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Gemruby* thank u.  I've been having problems uploading pics.  I'll try to load it through my Mac and see how that works! ! !  BTW, I'm from Miami too! ! !


----------



## _Danielle_

Aww thank you Ladies
*jancedtif lulabee BellaShoes lilmissb naked
melialuvs*  


*melialuvs* - Beautiful skirt and I love the color of the decolzep
*halie* - you look fab 
*Odalysb* - just try out .... or do you know the freeware GIMP easy to use for grafics http://gimp.lisanet.de/Website/Download.html


----------



## Odalysb2006

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d53/arbdancer6/IMG_2210.jpg


----------



## HalieB

My new Green Dress with my _Madeleine_


----------



## surlygirl

Gorgeous, Halie! The dress looks amazing on you! Great color combination with the Madelines!


----------



## Miss_Q

Halie- I really love that dress. Where did you get it?


----------



## HalieB

Oh  I did not put it on there.....Banana Republic.  Online right now...not sure if in stores yet.  I get the Talls from Online.


----------



## Miss_Q

HalieB said:


> Oh I did not put it on there.....Banana Republic. Online right now...not sure if in stores yet. I get the Talls from Online.


 

Thank you! The dress looks so much better on you than on the model on BR's site.


----------



## HalieB

:shame:oh...why thank you.  I was scared to post the picture....that means a lot.


----------



## YaYa3

Odalysb2006 said:


> Thank u!!  I do have a Mac but I've been working off of an old laptop maybe that's the problem! ! !



i've found the easiest way for me to download pics here is to drag them to my desktop and then add them to my post as an attachment, but i use a mac.  i've NEVER figured out how to do pictures through photobucket and make them big the way the other ladies do.  hope this helps.  also, there's a thread about how to download pictures on the first page of 'the purse forum' under FAQ's or something like that.  if you can't find it, i'll send it to you.  good luck!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

rilokiley said:


> aw, you look great! I know what you mean about being able to see the hem and buttons... because of that (plus me being lazy), I ordered the dresses that have the silk blouse attached. maybe if you wear spanx and tuck the shirt under the spanx, it won't show as much?
> 
> what other dresses are you looking at? I think almost all of them would be great for work or going out to dinner. and that's so cool that your cousin's fiancee might order dresses from her!


 

i thought about wearing spanx and tucking the shirt in, but my biggest fear is the spanx showing at the waistband 

i want a lot of dresses!

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-plus-rockabilly-pencil-dress-custom-made-size_W0QQitemZ270340089552QQihZ017QQcategoryZ15724QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUTE-fun-summer-look-dress-custom-made-all-size_W0QQitemZ270330165258QQihZ017QQcategoryZ15724QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MOON-DRESS-gorgeous-new-season-bombshell-pencil-dress_W0QQitemZ260363053005QQihZ016QQcategoryZ15724QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/sexy-GALAXY-pencil-dress-wiggle-custom-made-FREE-SHIP_W0QQitemZ270343323976QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63861QQcmdZViewItem

that last one might be the inspiration of the bridesmaids dresses... but sleeveless and maybe made of taffeta


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lawgirl78 said:


> *melia* - I can never tuck in shirts and have it look as good as it does in magazines or TV. That's why I love the dresses that look like skirt/shirt combos. In addition to the ones from our favorite ebayer, Theory makes some cute ones too.
> And I agree, a pencil skirt is supposed to be snug and accentuate your curves. I think it's a fabulous skirt. If you don't already have them, Spanx is a girl's best friend. You will not see a wrinkle, line or button! I've used it to tuck in a tank top under a wrap dress and you couldn't see anything.


 

i just don't like the thought of wearing spanx.  i've spent quite a bit of money on spanx and things of that nature and ended up not wearing them because it makes me feel bigger...  like if i were in better shape, i wouldn't need them, but i know that's not necessarily true-- eva longoria even wears them and she's so itty bitty!  

maybe i'll have the skirts lined next time...  or just get over my spanx complex


----------



## HalieB

I wear them all the time.  I wore them when I was a 4 last year and I wear them now.  I don't like feeling naked when I walk in a dress.....they do help smooth out everything.  PLUS....when the wind blows no one sees my undies!!!  I had this happen at the Opera House once....not cool.....right over my head.....my mom had to pull it down....I scared an old couple.


----------



## YaYa3

*halie,* i LOVE your dresses!  you look great in them and i agree, even better than the BR model!  and they're perfect with the CLs.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

HalieB said:


> I wear them all the time. I wore them when I was a 4 last year and I wear them now. I don't like feeling naked when I walk in a dress.....they do help smooth out everything. PLUS....when the wind blows no one sees my undies!!! I had this happen at the Opera House once....not cool.....right over my head.....my mom had to pull it down....I scared an old couple.


 

which pieces do you recommend?  if you had to pick 2 spanx, which ones would you pick?


----------



## Stinas

Everyone looks soo fab & glam!!!



melialuvs2shop said:


> i just don't like the thought of wearing spanx.  i've spent quite a bit of money on spanx and things of that nature and ended up not wearing them because it makes me feel bigger...  like if i were in better shape, i wouldn't need them, but i know that's not necessarily true-- eva longoria even wears them and she's so itty bitty!
> 
> maybe i'll have the skirts lined next time...  or just get over my spanx complex


Im not a fan of Spanx either.  Wayyy too tight for me.  I think im getting the wrong ones though.  I have a small waist & the first time I got these stupid spanx they must of been for the tummy...i almost DIED ....my 25in waist looked 19in, which im not complaining about, but I could not move!  It was not a nice experience lol


----------



## Stinas

melialuvs2shop said:


> so...  i thought it fit like a dream, until i saw the pictures   but once i get my butt back in shape, it will look much better
> 
> here's my skirt...  and some decolzeps, of course
> 
> top:  h & m
> skirt:  custom made
> shoes:  Christian Louboutin Decolzep in magenta/pewter


Is this skirt from the ebay lady???  I LOVE it!!!  Im thinking of ordering some stuff......pm me with your experience with her!!!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Stinas said:


> Is this skirt from the ebay lady??? I LOVE it!!! Im thinking of ordering some stuff......pm me with your experience with her!!!


 

 PMed you!


----------



## lilmissb

Great dress *Halie!*


----------



## Leescah

I have a question about Spanx... I've always toyed with the idea of getting some just to smooth all those lumps and bumps down, but my biggest bug-bear with the UK alternatives is that they take an AGE and rather a lot of effort to pull up and down. Not so much of an issue at the beginning and end of an evening... but for someone like me who... erm... has to visit the ladies on quite a regular occassion when I'm drinking (tee hee :shame - the thought of having to go through all that each time when I'm BUSTING FOR A WEE and a fab song is on at the dancefloor... it just all seems like too much of a palava!!

So - how do you cope with this? Is all the drama just in my head? And DON'T suggest that I just use a cork... he heee eewwww


----------



## xboobielicousx

halie - i LOVE that dress and madeline combo! the color combo is so pretty...i have those madelines too and havent worn them yet...thanks for giving me a good outfit idea 

odalysb - that top is SO cute! could i ask where you got it from? your outfit looks hot!


----------



## rilokiley

*melia*- I am a size 0 and wear Spanx sometimes!  I have some dresses that are really clingy and show every tiny bulge, and Spanx makes everything a lot smoother.  this is the one I have:

http://www.amazon.com/SPANX-Higher-High-Waisted-Mid-Thigh-Shaper/dp/B0002UF5VW


also, you can get it on eBay for a lot cheaper.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Melia* - I get spanx from Filene's or Loehmanns for 1/2 the price!

*Rilo* - at a size 0..  Honey, what cold you possibly have bulging?


----------



## rilokiley

DC-Cutie said:


> *Melia* - I get spanx from Filene's or Loehmanns for 1/2 the price!
> 
> *Rilo* - at a size 0..  Honey, what cold you possibly have bulging?




I don't work out, so my tummy is not as flat as I would like


----------



## lawgirl78

melialuvs2shop said:


> i just don't like the thought of wearing spanx. i've spent quite a bit of money on spanx and things of that nature and ended up not wearing them because it makes me feel bigger... like if i were in better shape, i wouldn't need them, but i know that's not necessarily true-- eva longoria even wears them and she's so itty bitty!
> 
> maybe i'll have the skirts lined next time... or just get over my spanx complex


 
I totally understand! I'm always buying sheer to waist panty hose because I hate control top, but I don't know what it is,Spanx are actually pretty comfy to me. I wear them under certain materials that just show everything, no matter what size you are.  I also buy them a size bigger since I want them for the smoothing, not slimming effect so you might want to try that if you're interested.  
But it's all personal, and if you don't feel comfortable then don't wear them because you won't feel good!
Oh, and of the dresses you listed, I got the first one and love it.  I posted it in the non-CL purchases thread.  All great choices!


----------



## HalieB

melialuvs2shop said:


> which pieces do you recommend? if you had to pick 2 spanx, which ones would you pick?


 
This one is great for dresses.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3004165...=spanx+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults

I have this one too. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2855971...=spanx+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


I also have the Victoria's Secret High Waisted one.....I like it a lot too.  Sorry Can not post the link....can not go there at work.  I know the normal stores do not have it....just some of the bigger stores like Dallas and SouthLake here.

I am a 12 right now and I get the Mediums.

And thanks everyone!!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

rilokiley said:


> *melia*- I am a size 0 and wear Spanx sometimes! I have some dresses that are really clingy and show every tiny bulge, and Spanx makes everything a lot smoother. this is the one I have:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SPANX-Higher-High-Waisted-Mid-Thigh-Shaper/dp/B0002UF5VW
> 
> 
> also, you can get it on eBay for a lot cheaper.


 
The creator of Spanx also sells a less expensive line, Assets, at Target which I use religiously!  Their same high waisted thigh shaper is about $20.


----------



## meggyg8r

I had really good luck finding shapewear at Macy's.  I used Spanx in the past and for some reason they never fit me all that well!  So, I made my own shaper out of 2 separate pieces and it works like a dream!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

thanks everybody for all the thoughts and advice on shapewear!  luckily, i have no where to go anytime soon, so until then, it's jeans, a tee, and some oh-so-fabulous louboutins for now!


----------



## b00mbaka

Melia, I think you are in the running to Noe's crown as ebay queen! How do find these beauties???


----------



## HalieB

Okay...My Last new Dress....Black Banana Republic....On Sale! It is 10 bucks less in the store then online....just FYI. I am finally wearing my Lady Grants!

My hair is Brown now.....I am a blonde....this is my second time in my life to do this....I really hate it this time. Anyone know how to speed up color fade out!


----------



## meggyg8r

Haha, I'm a blonde too who dabbles in brunette every 3-4 years or so.  Last time I did it I hated it too!!!  I did it myself to save money from getting my hair highlighted at the salon (we were saving up for a down payment for a house).  I ended up fixing it by just going back to my hair stylist and having her dye my hair blonde again.  You could always wait a couple days and just dye it back yourself!


----------



## HalieB

Yeah...I am thinking in a month....I will see if she can take it back to Blonde....sweet pretty BLONDE.....I miss it...only been 3 weeks.  My hair grows so fast I already have half inch of Blonde showing.


----------



## madamefifi

Leescah said:


> I have a question about Spanx... I've always toyed with the idea of getting some just to smooth all those lumps and bumps down, but my biggest bug-bear with the UK alternatives is that they take an AGE and rather a lot of effort to pull up and down. Not so much of an issue at the beginning and end of an evening... but for someone like me who... erm... has to visit the ladies on quite a regular occassion when I'm drinking (tee hee :shame - the thought of having to go through all that each time when I'm BUSTING FOR A WEE and a fab song is on at the dancefloor... it just all seems like too much of a palava!!
> 
> So - how do you cope with this? Is all the drama just in my head? And DON'T suggest that I just use a cork... he heee eewwww


  I have one Spanx undergarment and it has, to be perfectly blunt, an open crotch, so when I am wearing it and I have to wee I just pop into the stall and flip my skirt up! It's quite nice, actually! And I agree wholeheartedly that it is quite a struggle getting the damn thing on and off! I make DH leave the room while I'm inserting myself into it.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

madamefifi said:


> I have one Spanx undergarment and it has, to be perfectly blunt, an open crotch, so when I am wearing it and I have to wee I just pop into the stall and flip my skirt up! It's quite nice, actually! And I agree wholeheartedly that it is quite a struggle getting the damn thing on and off! I make DH leave the room while I'm inserting myself into it.


 
Crotchless spanx!


----------



## Leescah

madamefifi said:


> I have one Spanx undergarment and it has, to be perfectly blunt, an open crotch, so when I am wearing it and I have to wee I just pop into the stall and flip my skirt up! It's quite nice, actually! And I agree wholeheartedly that it is quite a struggle getting the damn thing on and off! I make DH leave the room while I'm inserting myself into it.


 
Fantastic! It's functional, yet slightly naughty, all in one!!! Love it!!

Can I ask what style of Spanx it is? So I can go on the search for it?


----------



## meggyg8r

My Higher Power Spanx are "crotch-less" Leescah..

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2855971


----------



## meggyg8r

Ah yes, I just noticed on the description on that page it states "Cotton double gusset opens between legs"


----------



## Leescah

Ahhh that's perfect!!! Thanks Meggy you're a gem!


----------



## Odalysb2006

xboobielicousx said:


> halie - i LOVE that dress and madeline combo! the color combo is so pretty...i have those madelines too and havent worn them yet...thanks for giving me a good outfit idea
> 
> odalysb - that top is SO cute! could i ask where you got it from? your outfit looks hot!


 
Thanks! !  I got the top at a small boutique in Coconut Grove for like $55 . .. . its a no name though but I get tons of compliments when I wear it! I think it will be good for the summer too!  tHANKS AGAIN


----------



## Odalysb2006

gemruby41 said:


> *Halie*-you look beautiful!
> 
> *Odalys*-very cute top! I wish we could see the whole outfit better.


 

Thanks! I posted a larger pic. . .  I'll try to play around with my daughter's Mac and figure it all out before I post anything else! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

YaYa3 said:


> i've found the easiest way for me to download pics here is to drag them to my desktop and then add them to my post as an attachment, but i use a mac. i've NEVER figured out how to do pictures through photobucket and make them big the way the other ladies do. hope this helps. also, there's a thread about how to download pictures on the first page of 'the purse forum' under FAQ's or something like that. if you can't find it, i'll send it to you. good luck!


 
*YaYa* thanks for all ur help! ! !  I'm going to play around and get it to work before I attempt to post anymore pics! !


----------



## lilmissb

Halie, what a gorgeous combo! Love the Lady Grants!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

here is me on valentine's night wearing my black suede ariella talons


----------



## lilmissb

*vuitton*, haven't seen you around for a while, Welcome back! Love that outfit. Where did you get the dress?


----------



## vuittonamour

yeah i have been MIA lately. looking for a job  and the dress is an idea i had in my mind and i couldn't find it anywhere. soooo, it is actually a cheap black/blue colorblock dress that i cut up and then took a plain cotton red shirt i had and folded it over and sewed it. it is exactly what i wanted to wear for valentine's day and i couldn't find it anywhere so i had to make it. lol.


----------



## hah116

I wear Spanx with all of my dresses and skirts. Like Halie, I wear them so that in case my skirt flies up, nothing is revealed... and it smoothes me out as well. 

If I had to only pick two pieces I would recommend the Hide and Sleek Mid Thigh Shaper (These are the same idea as Power Panties except a smoother fabric so that dresses don't cling to them) and the High Falutin' Black Tights.

Also to Leescah. Spanx take a little getting used and are supposed to be tight at first, but once they relax a little they are not hard to put on and take off.

The reversible tights are nice, but they are too low cut for me and sometimes roll down which creates a worse problem than if I weren't wearing them at all.

For my high waisted skirts, I tuck my oxford style shirts into the Hide n' Sleek Shaper to get rid of the seams at the bottom of the shirt which can be visible under the skirt. I do not recommend this technique for regular or low waisted skirts.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Sorry to hear about having to hunt for a job! Many of us are in similar situations and it's never fun  

On the bright side, you look great! Love the creative idea!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*vuitton,* what an awesome dress, and the fact that you 'made' it makes it even more awesome!  you look fabulous.  and love the boots, too!!!


----------



## fmd914

Bad Outfit Shots, but black Melisandre boots and purple suede Babel boots


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

^ LOVE!   The purple suede Babel boots.  I can't really get a good look at your outfits.  Are you wearing a blouse under your jacket?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Very pretty, Fmd


----------



## oo_let_me_see

fmd, you look great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vuittonamour

lilmissb, i might start working on monday at my dad's office as a receptionist temporarily until i move to arizona (so much for going to school for fashion, but hopefully i'll be able to do something with it someday, somewhere) but i just heard the TERRIBLE news that i have to "tone it down". i can't even wear pointy-toed shoes! i'm like come ON dad, it's like you're asking me to be a totally different person. i don't care if everyone in your office dresses like a slob. i am not a slob, i refuse to dress like a slob, and if you're asking me to mask my identity, i refuse!  i guess that pretty much leaves out wearing any CL's to work...they are all platform or a crazy color like bright purple. and my most beat up "city shoes" i can't even wear because they have pointed toes? wtf? i am so upset. i can't wear like half my clothes.

plus i even used to work there 2 years ago in the summer. i wore what i wanted then.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Coporate America = Conversative


----------



## surlygirl

Amazing outfits, fmd! Love them both. The black boots are so interesting. I've never seen them before.


----------



## fmd914

Thanks Designer, DC and surly!!!!!! I feel so bad posting as I just "drop in" these days and never have time to chat and really post. My "outfit" pics are to relieve my guilt and feel like I am contributing!

Surly - the black boots are the "Melisandre" from a couple of winters ago. They weren't widely available - they came in black, brown and a gorgeous camel (I waited too long and didn't get that color in my size). A couple of pairs have appeared on Ebay. 

Designer here is a "slightly" better outfit pic with the purple Babels. I am wearing a black button down from Banana Republic, a vest from Anne 
Fontaine and a Charles Nolan skirt.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I haven't posted here in a long time!  Everyone looks absolutely stunning!   I went back a few pages!  Ohhh, and Spanx works well for me, but at the moment, not a damn thing works, because I need to lose excess poundage!!! 

*   HalieB* - You look very classy!!   Ohhh, I LOVE that green dress on you too!  Ohhh, and the black one is stunning as well haha! 

* vuittonamour *- You look fab with your Ariella Talons! 

*  fmd* - Love the leopard print belt against the camel/black!   Ohhh, the purple Suede Babels look fab on you ... seeing how fabulous you look in them makes me regret returning mine... ah well!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Me today (I think my standing in front of the elliptical is a sign haha... I really need to get back into shape and lose the extra weight like yesterday)!! 






BR purpley-cobalt blue cowl neck sweater dress, black sparkly bead necklace from Claire's, black opaques, C'est Moi booties and my metallic black luxe bowler!


----------



## vuittonamour

Designerbagcarrier said:


> Coporate America = Conversative


 
my pointed toe boot-shoes are very conservative. and apparently i can't wear them.


----------



## lilmissb

fmd, great boots! So jealous of your purple babels! Where did you get the camel dress in the first shot from? I adore it!




vuittonamour said:


> lilmissb, i might start working on monday at my dad's office as a receptionist temporarily until i move to arizona (so much for going to school for fashion, but hopefully i'll be able to do something with it someday, somewhere) but i just heard the TERRIBLE news that i have to "tone it down". i can't even wear pointy-toed shoes! i'm like come ON dad, it's like you're asking me to be a totally different person. i don't care if everyone in your office dresses like a slob. i am not a slob, i refuse to dress like a slob, and if you're asking me to mask my identity, i refuse!  i guess that pretty much leaves out wearing any CL's to work...they are all platform or a crazy color like bright purple. and my most beat up "city shoes" i can't even wear because they have pointed toes? wtf? i am so upset. i can't wear like half my clothes.
> 
> plus i even used to work there 2 years ago in the summer. i wore what i wanted then.



WTF? What does your dad do? I work in insurance and no one would ever comment on my Loubies! They just might quietly think to themselves that I'm overpaid though!!! ush:
*
fiery!!!* Where have you been you little fashionista? Missed you! Love your outfit, that blue is stunning.


----------



## foxycleopatra

fieryfashionist said:


> Me today (I think my standing in front of the elliptical is a sign haha... I really need to get back into shape and lose the extra weight like yesterday)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR purpley-cobalt blue cowl neck sweater dress, black sparkly bead necklace from Claire's, black opaques, C'est Moi booties and my metallic black luxe bowler!



WOW WOW WOW I  this look!  From head to toe, M!  You look like you're ready to head to the Fashion Week tents   Is that BR purple sweater dress from current season?....still available in stores somewhere?  I'm actually looking for something like that right now and this BR could very well be the piece I'm seeking.  And love that metallic luxe bowler.  BTW did you get those PGs yet? 

ETA:  "extra weight" -- WTH?!  what extra weight?  I don't think so.


----------



## meggyg8r

fmd and Minal you both look fantastic!!


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, this was taken ages ago but just never posted. Sorry about the splotch on the camera!

Cotton On dress and singlet
CL Scissor Girls in Petwer


----------



## meggyg8r

ooooh *lilmissb* I really like your whole outfit! the SGs work great with that dress.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Meggy!!  I often forget to take pics of my outfits. I wore my pinups yesterday to work and wouldn't you know it? Forgot pic. Maybe have to spend tomorrow recreating my looks. ush:


----------



## meggyg8r

It's always fun trying on outfits though!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

vuittonamour said:


> my pointed toe boot-shoes are very conservative. and apparently i can't wear them.


 Vuittonamour,

Believe it or not, in ultra-conservative environments even ankle boots may be frowned upon.  Are they ankle boots?  I think sometimes you may be able to get away wearing boots that stop below the needs, but - unforunately - nothing else.  Who are your dad's "customers/clients"?  This may help me to help you understand your dad's resistance.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

fmd914 said:


> Thanks Designer, DC and surly!!!!!! I feel so bad posting as I just "drop in" these days and never have time to chat and really post. My "outfit" pics are to relieve my guilt and feel like I am contributing!
> 
> Surly - the black boots are the "Melisandre" from a couple of winters ago. They weren't widely available - they came in black, brown and a gorgeous camel (I waited too long and didn't get that color in my size). A couple of pairs have appeared on Ebay.
> 
> Designer here is a "slightly" better outfit pic with the purple Babels. I am wearing a black button down from Banana Republic, a vest from Anne
> Fontaine and a Charles Nolan skirt.


 
fmd914,

Thanks for the repost.  Those boots are absolutely stunning.  I really like the rest of the outfit as well.  Do you mine sharing who the skirt is made by?


----------



## fmd914

Thinking about playing hooky from work today or at least going in a little late (been way too swamped lately) so I am cruising a couple of threads to catch up.

Archy - the red helmuts with gray was a perfect pop outfit!


DC - Love the dress - Girl you wore sleeveless and open toe in DC in February - you got more "grit" than I do!  I FREEZE!!!!  Also, love the jcrew jacket in the other pic - I try to stay out of that store!  Money melts out of my wallet!!

Carohlina - you are just the cutest - I adore the dress and love it with the Clichys especially.  

Danielle - you are always perfection - however, I adore the dress.

Odaly - that is a BEAUTIFUL blouse. Love it - especially with your hair.

melia - I LOVE the skirt.  I keep saying that I am going to get some custom made dresses or skirts, but I don't......

Halie - I adore your outfits.  They are so Southern lady (I too am from the South so I consider that a devine compliment!) I am going to have to go by BR even though I am trying to stay out of the mall!  I love the Peniche.  I bought them in navy suede, but unfortunately it is too cold in the MidWest to wear them right now.  

As to Spanx, I have 3-4 of them and 2-3 of the Victoria Secret's one.  I never wear them.  The VS ones (or at least the ones from years ago) just roll down on me and end up bulging more where I am trying to HIDE!!!!!  I used to be a 0 and am now a 2-4.  Someone said they only work for people a size medium up but I don't think that is true b/c as some said "Eva Longario wears them!".   I just have to find the right ones or get my butt back in the gym..

vuitton - how creative of you to make your own dress.  I am way too lazy (and not talented enough)

Fiery - I agree with Foxy.  That is the PERFECT outfit!!!! I love the dress - between you and Halie its done - heading to BR this weekend!  Love the ankle boots with the opaques!!!!

lilmissb - the dress is Ralph Lauren - it was this season's so you might be able to still find it.  Normally it isn't that wrinkled but I was holding binders and a laptop in my lap all day.  Should take these shots in the morning.  The belt is Fendi from a couple of seasons ago (made infamous by Jessica Simpson and her jeans! )

Designer - the skirt is Charles Nolan - got it at Saks a couple of seasons ago.  It really is a cool skirt as it is made of these pleated flaps.  I am sorry those pics were so blurry.  I need to reset my camera.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

fmd914 said:


> Designer - the skirt is Charles Nolan - got it at Saks a couple of seasons ago. It really is a cool skirt as it is made of these pleated flaps. I am sorry those pics were so blurry. I need to reset my camera.


 
Thanks


----------



## vuittonamour

lilmissb said:


> fmd, great boots! So jealous of your purple babels! Where did you get the camel dress in the first shot from? I adore it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? What does your dad do? I work in insurance and no one would ever comment on my Loubies! They just might quietly think to themselves that I'm overpaid though!!! ush:


 
i started a thread about this in the wardrobe section and it seems as if most people are on my dad's side which i just can't understand. it's all a personal preference type of thing. i know he doesn't like pointed-toe shoes and tells my mom all the time he doesn't like the ones she has, if she chooses to wear them when they go out or something. i'm like, next thing i know he will be telling me i can't wear capri pants or something because he doesn't like those either! what i want to wear is business casual and outside of what he thinks, there is absolutely nothing wrong with it in the business setting. i just happen to have some nice pants and some nice blouses. i just refuse to dress like a slob, as he says they do in his office. he wants me to "fit in" and i'm like um. okay. as the receptionist, don't you want to see someone well presented when you first walk in the door to an office? ugh. and to answer your question, he's the EVP of a mortgage company. i honestly should be able to wear whatever shoes i want, as long as they are not mad marys or something. lol.


----------



## vuittonamour

Designerbagcarrier said:


> Vuittonamour,
> 
> Believe it or not, in ultra-conservative environments even ankle boots may be frowned upon. Are they ankle boots? I think sometimes you may be able to get away wearing boots that stop below the needs, but - unforunately - nothing else. Who are your dad's "customers/clients"? This may help me to help you understand your dad's resistance.


 
i worked there 3 summers ago as a clerical worker and could wear what i wanted then. my style has gotten better and suddenly i can't even wear my comfy shoes. they aren't ankle boots, they are like boot shoes. plain leather, not patent or anything. ugh. and he's more concerned about what the emloyees will think of me rather than the customers. if it were me i would want someone who is dressed cleanly and presented well at the front desk as i will be the first person everyone sees walking through the door.


----------



## Marisa783

^i see nothing wrong with pointed-toe shoes as long as they aren't crazy high. i am a corporate attorney and i don't wear louboutins to work b/c i don't want to ruin them but i do wear 4 inch high black pointed-toe or almond toe pumps with my suits.  i can understand your father's point when it comes to shoe boots because maybe he thinks they are too trendy for the workplace but if you are wearing them with pants, i don't see how it matters.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

vuittonamour said:


> i worked there 3 summers ago as a clerical worker and could wear what i wanted then. my style has gotten better and suddenly i can't even wear my comfy shoes. they aren't ankle boots, they are like boot shoes. plain leather, not patent or anything. ugh. and he's more concerned about what the emloyees will think of me rather than the customers. if it were me i would want someone who is dressed cleanly and presented well at the front desk as i will be the first person everyone sees walking through the door.


 
I see your point of view.  However, three years ago you were younger.  I believe I may recall you saying you are a college student, so three years ago you were 1) still in high school or 2) a college student not as close to completing your degree.  Maybe your dad is concerned about what his employees may think.  Honestly, if my child were coming to work for me, I would probably be a little concerned as well - petty I know.    On the other side, your dad may be - at least in his mind - preparing you for the "real" world.  He could honestly believe "shoe boots" are too casual for the work environment.

I can sympathize with your dad a little because I am ultra-conversative in my work environment as well as when I am attending certain kinds of functions, events etc.


----------



## b00mbaka

I can understand platform, I can even understand boots, but pointy toe shoes? What's sexy about pointy toes? How are regular punps not professional?

*I wouldn't wear capris in the office though.


----------



## Odalysb2006

EVERYONE looks great! ! !  I love all of your outfits!  ! !


----------



## HalieB

vuittonamour said:


> i started a thread about this in the wardrobe section and it seems as if most people are on my dad's side which i just can't understand. it's all a personal preference type of thing. i know he doesn't like pointed-toe shoes and tells my mom all the time he doesn't like the ones she has, if she chooses to wear them when they go out or something. i'm like, next thing i know he will be telling me i can't wear capri pants or something because he doesn't like those either! what i want to wear is business casual and outside of what he thinks, there is absolutely nothing wrong with it in the business setting. i just happen to have some nice pants and some nice blouses. i just refuse to dress like a slob, as he says they do in his office. he wants me to "fit in" and i'm like um. okay. as the receptionist, don't you want to see someone well presented when you first walk in the door to an office? ugh. and to answer your question, he's the EVP of a mortgage company. i honestly should be able to wear whatever shoes i want, as long as they are not mad marys or something. lol.


 

I have worked for a Fortune 500 Company and now an Insurance Company that has 20% of the Market.....I am in Corp America.
Capri pants and Denim are not allowed.....my shoes are fine as long as they are not tennis ,too strappy, or too casual&#8230;ie boat Shoes. My clothes can not be too tight and above the knees for Dresses and Skirts. No t-shirts or clothes that can double as lounge wear or Athletic Clothes.
If I want to go to or have a meeting on the 4th Floor I have to have a Suit Jacket on. 
So I see no problem with Pointed toe shoes&#8230;.they are very classic.  And no you should not dress down for everyone else.  If anything you may help improve the dress of others in the office once they see you dressing up.  
I dress up everyday.  I dress better then most everyone I work with.  When in IT they tend to not care about fashion and dress just well enough to pass the Dress code standard.


----------



## rilokiley

My dresses arrived!!!   sorry these pics are so crappy... it's hard to see what the black suit really looks like, but the jacket has black satin trim.  I'm wearing both dresses with my black patent Decolletes 
















without the jacket:


----------



## sumnboutme

Awesome...  I'm getting that first dress too...I can't wait.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

Maybe I missed something.  From the way I read Vuittonamour's post, the pointed toe shoes are "shoe boots", which may not be acceptable in a conservative environment.  Even if noone ever comments on "unprofessional" attire  - maybe too strong of a word, but I am trying to make a point here, so work with me.  It may be reflective in career progression or lack of career growth - give this some thought. 

If someone in corporate america would like to advance in his or her career, he or she should look very closely at how the C-level executives, senior VPs, etc. dress and follow suit.  This may not seem fair, but it is part of the "game" and one has to play to win, or at least play to get to the top.  This is the way of the world - from where I sit at least.

After given this a little more thought, how you view professional attire - depending upon the environment - may boil down to where you would like to ultimately end your career.  If your goal is to become the president of the company, you need to dress like the president of the company would dress, adding your own personal style of course.  If this is not your ambition, then how you dress (perception) may be of lesser importantance.  Some employers will make judgements on individuals in which appearance may be heavily weighed.


----------



## floridasun8

Beautiful dresses!!!  Really like the black one!


----------



## YaYa3

ok, *rilo,* i am studying these pictures VERY carefully.  so far, i think they look really unbelievable.  in the pictures, they fit you like a glove.  beautiful.  you are so sweet to post so quickly.  you KNOW i'm dying here waiting on my own.  exactly how long did it take to get them?  thank you, rilo!


----------



## sumnboutme

Designerbagcarrier said:


> Maybe I missed something.  From the way I read Vuittonamour's post, the pointed toe shoes are "shoe boots", which may not be acceptable in a conservative environment.  Even if noone ever comments on "unprofessional" attire  - maybe too strong of a word, but I am trying to make a point here, so work with me.  It may be reflective in career progression or lack of career growth - give this some thought.
> 
> *If someone in corporate america and would like to advance in their career, he or she should look very closely at how the C-level executives, senior VPs, etc. dress and follow suit.*  This may not seem fair, but it is part of the "game" and one has to play to win, or at least play to get to the top.  This is the way of the world - from where I sit at least.



Well said.  That was actually the advice given to me by a former boss. Best advice I ever got, career-wise. I used to dress quite...um, "fashionably" and that doesn't mesh well with the corporate image.


----------



## rdgldy

rilo, they are gorgeous on you.


----------



## rilokiley

*sumnboutme*, *floridasun*, *Yaya*, and *rdgldy*...

*sumnboutme*- I can't wait to see how yours turns out!

*Yaya*- the fit is perfect... I couldn't be happier!:okay:  this time, it took about 3 weeks, but Cynthia said it was held up in customs for a few days.


*designerbagcarrier*- ITA with you... great advice


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

sumnboutme said:


> Well said. That was actually the advice given to me by a former boss. Best advice I ever got, career-wise. I used to dress quite...um, "fashionably" and that doesn't mesh well with the corporate image.


 
Thanks.


----------



## lilmissb

vuittonamour said:


> i started a thread about this in the wardrobe section and it seems as if most people are on my dad's side which i just can't understand. it's all a personal preference type of thing. i know he doesn't like pointed-toe shoes and tells my mom all the time he doesn't like the ones she has, if she chooses to wear them when they go out or something. i'm like, next thing i know he will be telling me i can't wear capri pants or something because he doesn't like those either! what i want to wear is business casual and outside of what he thinks, there is absolutely nothing wrong with it in the business setting. i just happen to have some nice pants and some nice blouses. i just refuse to dress like a slob, as he says they do in his office. he wants me to "fit in" and i'm like um. okay. as the receptionist, don't you want to see someone well presented when you first walk in the door to an office? ugh. and to answer your question, he's the EVP of a mortgage company. i honestly should be able to wear whatever shoes i want, as long as they are not mad marys or something. lol.



Far out! I don't want to look like a slob either at work! I can't anyway. Classic pumps are conservative pointy or square I think. My fave work shoes are black 3 inch pointy toed shoes. Yes you should be able to whatever you want as long as it's not wild and out there. I wear my scissor girls to work (not often) so as you can see, even if I do work for an American company the Australian branch is a little more accepting of shoes. Plus if we don't have any client/board/manager meetings then we can dress a little more down that day. Not casual but business without jackets etc.


----------



## lilmissb

*Rilo,* those dresses look awesome on you!


----------



## HalieB

rilokiley said:


> My dresses arrived!!!  sorry these pics are so crappy... it's hard to see what the black suit really looks like, but the jacket has black satin trim. I'm wearing both dresses with my black patent Decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the jacket:


 
Freaking LOVE these


----------



## noah8077

Rilo, Love them!!!!


----------



## kuromi-chan

looking good rilo!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *lilmissb*, *Halie*, and *noah* (my ), and *kuromi*!!


----------



## vuittonamour

LOL wow i totally had no intention of hijacking this thread! i have to read and then go reply lol.


----------



## vuittonamour

okay so let me clarify something my mom informed me of this morning. apparently since i worked there a few summers ago, the dress code has gotten very...how should i say...it's just not enforced very well. it used to be that no one wore jeans unless it was friday. friday was casual jeans day. although, i remember seeing people coming in in ratty looking sweats. to each his own.

apparently now my dad says i can wear uggs. and i said to my mom, "yeah, on fridays, i used to." and she said no, everyone just wears whatever they want now and the dresscode has gotten very lax. and i'm like ew. well you know what? when i worked at burlington coat factory's corporate office, it was like that. i could literally roll out of bed and put on a pair of jeans, uggs, a long sleeved shirt, and be on my way. that's what i wore to my college classes. i hardly ever wore hoodies other than for going to the gym, but from what it seems now that's not shocking to see on a regular weekday in my dad's office.

that's their business. i have a chance now to clean up how i used to dress in my workplace, and i really honestly feel better when i am dressed nicely. i never took my job at burlington seriously, and i honestly believe that it was partly due to the dresscode. it was TOO casual, and not corporate at all. sometimes wearing jeans to work was nice because it's just one of those days, but soon it seemed like "just one of those days" was every day and i was not happy there. i like to dress nicely...it keeps me upbeat and in a happier mood. plus, i won't be working in my dad's office forever and i need a chance to update my wardrobe for things i can wear to work for another job, where the dresscode is not so sloppy. so, let me continue on wearing what i have and if i choose to buy something new, let it be something i can wear for another job, when i do end up getting one,

ok back to CL outfits. sorry about the mini hijacking. lol.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

vuittonamour said:


> okay so let me clarify something my mom informed me of this morning. apparently since i worked there a few summers ago, the dress code has gotten very...how should i say...it's just not enforced very well. it used to be that no one wore jeans unless it was friday. friday was casual jeans day. although, i remember seeing people coming in in ratty looking sweats. to each his own.
> 
> apparently now my dad says i can wear uggs. and i said to my mom, "yeah, on fridays, i used to." and she said no, everyone just wears whatever they want now and the dresscode has gotten very lax. and i'm like ew. well you know what? when i worked at burlington coat factory's corporate office, it was like that. i could literally roll out of bed and put on a pair of jeans, uggs, a long sleeved shirt, and be on my way. that's what i wore to my college classes. i hardly ever wore hoodies other than for going to the gym, but from what it seems now that's not shocking to see on a regular weekday in my dad's office.
> 
> that's their business. i have a chance now to clean up how i used to dress in my workplace, and i really honestly feel better when i am dressed nicely. i never took my job at burlington seriously, and i honestly believe that it was partly due to the dresscode. it was TOO casual, and not corporate at all. sometimes wearing jeans to work was nice because it's just one of those days, but soon it seemed like "just one of those days" was every day and i was not happy there. i like to dress nicely...it keeps me upbeat and in a happier mood. plus, i won't be working in my dad's office forever and i need a chance to update my wardrobe for things i can wear to work for another job, where the dresscode is not so sloppy. so, let me continue on wearing what i have and if i choose to buy something new, let it be something i can wear for another job, when i do end up getting one,
> 
> ok back to CL outfits. sorry about the mini hijacking. lol.


 
  I don't think you need to apologize.  You sound like a VERY wise young woman.  Good Luck!


----------



## buzzytoes

Rilo those dresses are fab U lous!!! I so need a couple!!


----------



## jancedtif

My 1st pic on this thread. Wearing Earl Jeans, Limited top and cardigan, grey suede Drapiday.


----------



## YaYa3

*janedtif,* you look great!  i love everything you're wearing.  thanks for posting.  i LOVE seeing outfits.


----------



## pursemonkey

*jancedtif, *love your outfit - that is absolutely something I would wear (great top!) and I think the Drapidays look perfect with it!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *buzzy*!  I think you need a few, too!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Wow, *Rilo*, the dresses look amazing on you!  I go back and forth on buying one because I am on a spending ban, but I may be picking up a measuring tape this weekend just to get myself measured for one!!!


----------



## compulsivepurse

Jancedtif, you look great! The Dripaday look lovely with your outfit!!


----------



## lilmissb

*jancedtif* that's a lovely outfit! Stylish casual.


----------



## more_CHOOS

rilokiley said:


> My dresses arrived!!!  sorry these pics are so crappy... it's hard to see what the black suit really looks like, but the jacket has black satin trim. I'm wearing both dresses with my black patent Decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the jacket:


 
I like this one...where'd you get it?


----------



## angelie




----------



## angelie

WOW all of u look so amazing. U guys just dress so well.


----------



## Zophie

Marisa783 said:


> ^i see nothing wrong with pointed-toe shoes as long as they aren't crazy high. i am a corporate attorney and i don't wear louboutins to work b/c i don't want to ruin them but i do wear 4 inch high black pointed-toe or almond toe pumps with my suits. i can understand your father's point when it comes to shoe boots because maybe he thinks they are too trendy for the workplace but if you are wearing them with pants, i don't see how it matters.


 
I work with attorneys and wear my Louboutins to work all the time, shoes, ankle booties, and boots.  I usually wear black, gray or brown suits or something similar.  I have gotten more compliments from attorneys (both male and female) on my Laponos (black patent booties) than any other shoes I've ever owned.


----------



## Zophie

meggyg8r said:


> Ah yes, I just noticed on the description on that page it states "Cotton double gusset opens between legs"


 

OMG I hated that open crotch thing on the Spanx.  I never used it to pee because I felt like I'd just pee all over the place and yet if I didn't wear panties I felt like it would open a little in the middle and I'd be all yucky and exposed.


----------



## dreamdoll

*jancedtif*, great outfit!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*rilo*, love your dresses!! wow!


----------



## lilmissb

angelie, that's a great outfit!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

compulsivepurse said:


> Wow, *Rilo*, the dresses look amazing on you! I go back and forth on buying one because I am on a spending ban, but I may be picking up a measuring tape this weekend just to get myself measured for one!!!


 

_do it!  do it!  buy some fabulous new dress for yourself...  you deserve it!  _


----------



## melialuvs2shop

*rilo* - i bet cynthia is getting more swamped with orders...  and it's all your fault!    you look fantastic in your new outfits!  she should seriously start paying you commission or something, even if it's in more dresses!


----------



## Chins4

rilokiley said:


> My dresses arrived!!!  sorry these pics are so crappy... it's hard to see what the black suit really looks like, but the jacket has black satin trim. I'm wearing both dresses with my black patent Decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the jacket:


 
WOW Rilo, you look awesome!!! You got me convinced on this seller  Which fabric did you choose the suit?


----------



## surlygirl

*rilo* - Love the dress! I think you are selling a lot of dresses and suits for that seller! They look amazing on you!

*jancedtif* - Love your outfit! Great pop of color with the grey and denim. Thanks for posting!


----------



## rilokiley

*compulsive*, *more_CHOOS*, *dreamdoll*, *melia*, *Chins*, and *surly*... 

*more_CHOOS*- I got both of them custom made on eBay by the seller "oriental_treasure"... here's the link to the black one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Celebrity-galax...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


*melia*- I wouldn't mind that!  free dresses... free _anything_! 

*Chins*- The suit is in the black suit-like fabric (H on her listing), and it has black satin trim.  I hope you order one!


----------



## meggyg8r

rilo you look great, the dresses fit you like a glove!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*rilo* those dresses look great on you! ! !  
*jancedtif* I love your outfit! ! !
*angelie* pic is a little blurry but still looks good!


----------



## carlinha

*rilo*, you are one *HOT MAMA*!!! :okay::okay:

what are the dresses for, any special occasion??  did i miss you mention that somewhere?


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *meggy*, *Odalysb*, and *carlinha*! 


*carlinha*- the dresses and suit are for going to conferences, presentations at school, seeing clients, etc.  I'm going to a conference in San Diego next month, and I'm bringing these (and some of my CL babies, of course) with me!


----------



## jancedtif

for all of the kind comments! Rilo your dresses are gorgeous!  I too have been looking at some clothes from Oriental Treasureur, and fell in love with the same black dress/jacket you got!


----------



## chiapet

rilo,

this dress is AMAZING on you!!! absolutely gorgeous!

http://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq59/rilokiley29/IMG_2114.jpg


----------



## DC-Cutie

My outfit to a memorable (not really) evening at the Russian Embassy:


----------



## rdgldy

*DC*, what a gorgeous outfit-sorry your evening wasn't that memorable, but I'm sure your look was!


----------



## YaYa3

*DC,* WOWzers!  LOVE that dress.  you look amazing, girl.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, hey *lilmissb*!!  Haha, I've been around! :-p  You're so sweet, thank you!  I love your dress with the scissor girls... very chic! 

   Hi *L*!   Aww, you're so sweet, but I doubt that haha. :-p  Hmm, I bought it in store a few months ago, and was desperately looking for another color, but I couldn't find it (nada in store or online).   BR comes out with great sweater dresses virtually every season though, so I know you will find one!  Ohhhh, I didn't get them... I think I was put off by the non-sale price, but considering all of the other things I bought, I probably should have.   I doubt they are still available anyway (maybe I should find out)!   Did you get them?   Haha, yes, extra weight... I need to lose 5-10lbs for sure. 

   Aww, thanks *Meggy* and *fmd*! 

*  rilokiley* - Ohhh, I was eying that first dress on ebay... and seeing you wear it simultaneously makes me want/not want it haha (cuz you look amazing and I doubt I could do it that kind of justice).   Love the suit too!  I've been looking for black sheath like that for a pretty cropped jeweled cardi I have! 

*  angelie *- Really cute outfit and I love the pop of yellow!

* DC-Cutie* - Love the sequin dress with the patent Jolis!


----------



## noah8077

DC I love that dress, you look fabulous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Rilo, Rilo, Rilo* - why are you doing this to us???  You are enabling time 100.....  The dress looks fabu on you!!  Love the color of the top!


----------



## dreamdoll

*DC* - LOVE your dress, how gorgeous!! And those shoes are great - love them with anything!


----------



## MissPR08

*DC *i love the dress! you look fab!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Haven't been in here a while...but you ladies look amazing


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is one more... I love that little dress, it's from Banana Republic for only $33!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

*DC-Cutie*, wow, what a sexy AND classy outfit!  And the dress was from BR and only $33?!  I love your green ombre shawl!!.....looks very luxurious......is it cashmere?

p.s. you should consider giving Ikram Goldman a run for her money and be Michelle *****'s stylist!!


----------



## lilmissb

*DC,* that's one gorgeous outfit! Love the dress. I have a thing for dark sparkles. $33???  Is it still in stock???

Awww, thanks* fiery!*


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lovely,*dc cutie*


----------



## DC-Cutie

foxycleopatra said:


> *DC-Cutie*, wow, what a sexy AND classy outfit!  And the dress was from BR and only $33?!  I love your green ombre shawl!!.....looks very luxurious......is it cashmere?
> 
> p.s. you should consider giving Ikram Goldman a run for her money and be Michelle *****'s stylist!!



Thanks Foxy - ummm, that shawl is Cashmere-like, can be yours for $5 on the streets of NYC
And I would give tooth and nail to intern w/Ikram and Mrs. *****

LilMissB - I just got on Thursday.  Saw one on eBay going for $44.99 (http://cgi.ebay.com/$225-NWT-BANANA-REPUBLIC-SEQUIN-PARTY-DRESS-6-S_W0QQitemZ180325188288QQcmdZViewItem)


----------



## hlp_28

*dc cutie*, that is such a beautiful dress !!! It looks really pretty on you !!!!!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *jancedtif*, *chiapet*, *fieryfashionist*, and *DC*!! 



*jancedtif*- I really like your top.  you look very put together 
*DC*- you look HOT.  I love that dress on you!


----------



## lilmissb

^^^Thanks DC, that's straight on my watchlist! Very cute.


----------



## savvysgirl

I havent checked this thread out for a while ... everyone looks gorgeous 

*Rilo *- WOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!! Your figure is TDF. You just look so pretty in all your dresses. I love the red & grey one. Beautiful 

*DC* - That dress was $33?!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## rdgldy

*DC*, $33 for that dress-unbelievable deal!  Looks like a million bucks.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*DC*- you look amazing ... love your dress!


----------



## yellow08

DC, you look really cute and classy!


----------



## sumnboutme

rdgldy said:


> *DC*, $33 for that dress-unbelievable deal!  Looks like a million bucks.




ITA!!!  *DC*, you make that dress look like a million bucks for sure! 

Here's what I wore last night for dinner and drinks at Pink Taco.

Top - Rachel Pally
Jeans - People's Liberation
Shoes - Gold Laminato Rolandos


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sumn - love the outfit! i can never wear shirts like that but it looks great on you!


----------



## sumnboutme

Thanks *naked*...glad to hear you made it to Houston safely after your whole ordeal


----------



## lilmissb

*sumn,* that's a fantastic outfit. I want tops like that!! That's a gorgeous colour too.

Okie dokie, I finally got around to editing some outfit pics...

_Dinner out with friends_
Events dress (needs to have a singlet for work)
CL Pin-Ups







_Drinks on Friday night_
I couldn't decide which top to go with but eventually chose the purple one.

Events black belted corset top
no name jeans
CL Pin-Ups





Events purple and black bustier top
no name jeans
Italian leather jacket
CL Pin-Ups





Pic without the jacket


----------



## sumnboutme

*lilmissb*, I love your pin ups!!!!  i also  that purple top....


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb,* you look fabulous in EVERY single pic!  i do so love your pin up's with the dress and the jeans, and all your outfits are adorable.  you look GREAT!


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb* - Oh wow, I LOVE your pin ups!! You look fab in all your outfits!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *sumn*, *yaya!* &* dreamdoll * 

The purple top was discounted from $120 to $35. I went to the Events warehouse last weekend and got some really good bargains. The dress was $39 down from $159 and the black top was $49 down from $120. With another dress and my en passants I picked up off layby, that's this months clothes shopping done!!! :shame:


----------



## dreamdoll

^ what a steal for everything!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*DC* u look great!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*lilmissb* love all of ur outfits!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

pin ups!


----------



## archygirl

*DC* and *lilmiss*: Great outfits! Don't you just love when you look like a million bucks but only paid a hundred! You both rock!


----------



## rilokiley

thanks *savvysgirl*! 


*sumnboutme*- I love that top!
*lilmissb*- your Pinups are gorgeous


----------



## jancedtif

Everyone here looks lovely!

Sumn what a pretty outfit!  Love the top.

Lilmissb I love all your outfits!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Sumnboutme* just saw ur outfit, its great!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LilMissB*  -you are rockin' those pinups!!!  Nice outfits for a bargain - love that!
*Sumn* - I. Die. for Rachel Pally - you look comfy and chic!!!

*Thank you ladies for the lovely compliments.* Since our shoes cost a fortune, we gotta look for bargains when we can, right?


----------



## idests

*rilo* and *DC*, you both look scrumptious!


----------



## fmd914

rilo - the dresses are a perfect fit for you.  nice match for your CLs too!
DC - $33 !!!  Don't you love it more when it is a steal!  Love the scarf with it too!
lilmissb - the pinups are cute!
sumsboutme - that is the cutest outfit - LOVE the top!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Odalys, naked, archy, rilo, jance, DC & fmd* for your wonderful comments! 

I agree DC, bargains need to be had when we like expensive shoes!!! Plus it's kinda fun when you go ripping into clothes trying to find your size. The next purchase is a suit. My friend bought a $500 suit for $120!!!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you *idests* and *fmd*!


----------



## sumnboutme

Thank you *rilo*, *jance*, *odalys*, *DC*, *fmd*!  You girls are so sweet.  :buttercup:   



lilmissb said:


> Thanks *Odalys, naked, archy, rilo, jance, DC & fmd* for your wonderful comments!
> 
> I agree DC, *bargains need to be had when we like expensive shoes*!!! Plus it's kinda fun when you go ripping into clothes trying to find your size. The next purchase is a suit. My friend bought a $500 suit for $120!!!



I totally agree with *DC* and *lilmissb*... I got my jeans for $55 at the William Rast warehouse sale last year and my top for 70% at shopbop.  I love sales!!!


----------



## HalieB

Just FYI...for those of you who liked my Grey and Green Dress...... Banana Republic has a 20% off code good till 2/23....SPRING.....Just in case anyone was interested.


----------



## DC-Cutie

HalieB said:


> Just FYI...for those of you who liked my Grey and Green Dress...... Banana Republic has a 20% off code good till 2/23....SPRING.....Just in case anyone was interested.



online it says good until 2/25


----------



## Zophie

sumnboutme said:


> ITA!!! *DC*, you make that dress look like a million bucks for sure!
> 
> Here's what I wore last night for dinner and drinks at Pink Taco.
> 
> Top - Rachel Pally
> Jeans - People's Liberation
> Shoes - Gold Laminato Rolandos


 

Pretty outfit, and I love how your pup sneaks into the pic like mine always does.


----------



## lulabee

*DC*,  You look absolutely stunning!
*rilo*, your dresses are gorgeous! We all have you to thank for introducing us to this seller! :urock:
*lilmiss*, you look smokin' hot baby!
*sumn*, I'm dying over your Rolandos!!!


----------



## Marisa783

here is a pic of me in my new AQs.  dress is from marciano.  my room is such a mess....sorry about that


----------



## dreamdoll

*Marisa* - you look amazing!!


----------



## girliegirl

Marisa, what a fantastic outfit. So simple, yet so eyecatching. I'd kill for legs like yours!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lulabee said:


> *DC*,  You look absolutely stunning!



Thank you* Lula*, the fainting smiley always cracks me up.
Lovely *Marisa*


----------



## lulabee

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you* Lula*, the fainting smiley always cracks me up.


 LOL, I'm sure that's what *Big Him* looked like when he saw you!


----------



## rilokiley

thank you, *lula* darling!


----------



## Marisa783

thanks dream, girlie, and dc!


----------



## surlygirl

I really want to post in the outfit thread since I actually wear my shoes now, but I cannot take a decent picture! Last friday, I wore my Alice + Olivia sequined tee with a Banana Republic black skirt with black tights and my C'est Mois.

Everyone looks amazing in their outfits!

*DC* - love the sequins! You look gorgeous as always!
*Marisa* - Hot! The astraqueens are fierce!
*HalieB* - Love the dress from BR!


----------



## rilokiley

*surly*- your outfit sounds fab!  and don't worry about the picture quality- have you seen my outfit pics?!  I think a 7 year old could do better


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, rilo! your pictures are fine! And the reason everyone is buying custom made dresses! I'll try to do better so that I can share. Maybe I'll get my 7 year old nephew to help out!


----------



## YaYa3

yeah, *surly.*  post pics.  we want to see your outfits, and we don't care about the quality.  come on, girl!


----------



## jancedtif

Marisa wow! Nice dress and shoes!


----------



## savvysgirl

Wow *Marisa*, hot girlie!!


----------



## Marisa783

thanks everyone! i am in love with the astraqueens!


----------



## legaldiva

Zophie said:


> I work with attorneys and wear my Louboutins to work all the time, shoes, ankle booties, and boots. I usually wear black, gray or brown suits or something similar. I have gotten more compliments from attorneys (both male and female) on my Laponos (black patent booties) than any other shoes I've ever owned.


 
I wear CLs on a daily basis ... pigalle 100s, decolletes, etc. into court.  All I've ever gotten are compliments.

HTH, *vuittonamour*!


----------



## fmd914

Marisa - NICE!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *lula!! *
*
Marisa,* wow! Love that outit!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*marisa* you look great!


----------



## Marisa783

thanks ladies!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

DC-Cutie said:


> My outfit to a memorable (not really) evening at the Russian Embassy:


 

who cares about the evening?  now let's talk about your shoes...    and your whole outfit in general...


----------



## HalieB

My new Tracy Reese Dress.....I have had it for months but finally able to wear it.....still sticking to my goals.  Paired with an old fav.....My Stevas.  Really bad picture.....lordy my legs are huge!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Gorgeous dress *HalieB*!


----------



## lilmissb

*Halie* I think you're being waaay too harsh on yourself! You look great.


----------



## surlygirl

*Halie* - That's a great dress! You look fabulous! Love the MJ, too!


----------



## Kamilla850

I have to visit this thread more often because there are tons of great outfit shots. Everyone looks so beautiful and stylish in their CLs. 

Here is my outfit today. It's a very chilly drab day in NY today so I decided to add some color and wore a pretty floral dress by Ralph Lauren with my favorite purple tights, a vintage Valentino mink, my favorite new red Chanel caviar flap and black python Simple Pumps.


----------



## Kamilla850

ush:  you can't really see the dress, here is a stock photo of what I'm wearing


----------



## legaldiva

I can't see your pic, Kam ...


----------



## Kamilla850

Let me try again, do you see it now?
Sorry for the lousy picture quality of the second shot which I just snapped in the office restroom where the lighting is awful.


----------



## legaldiva

Yes, gorgeous lady!!!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you legal


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Kamilla, Kamilla, Kamilla* - I. Die.....  you look stunning.  Love the fur and the print of the dress is nice to see in the winter/fall months!


----------



## sumnboutme

*kamilla*... I LA-LA-LOVE the mink!!!!


----------



## fmd914

Kamilla - When I think of fashion I think of you!!!!!!!  Love the dress!


----------



## surlygirl

Fabulous, Kamilla! Love your style!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love it Kamilla!


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you ladies.  Your comments are so nice to hear during this stressful day.  

DC - Thank you.  I have been so tired of wearing dark drab colors this week so when I received this floral print dress from polo.com, I decided to break it out a few months early and brighten up my wintery blues.  I'm guessing you're a fan of the Rachel Zoe show?  I am too and I love that expression. 

sum - Thanks so much.  Can you believe that coat is from 20+ years ago.  It's really necessary on a day like today when it was 20 degrees when I walked out of my home.  I'm just glad that it warmed up a bit this afternoon, hopefully that continues because I am ready to start wearing VPs and other open toe CLs.

fmd - I think the same about you!  I love that leopard belt you wore the other day. 

Thanks Surly and nakedmosher!


----------



## lilmissb

Love your outfit *kamilla!*


----------



## YaYa3

awesome outfit, *kamilla!*  your dress is gorgeous.


----------



## rilokiley

*Kamilla*- you look fabulous!!


----------



## BellaShoes

kamilla...what a fabulous dress, you look incredible!


----------



## pursemonkey

Man, you ladies all look amazing! I should change my answer in the CL questionnaire where it asks who my style inspirations are - I love seeing how you all put a look together!


----------



## socalboo

OMG! I didn't think I was this far behind!
*Halie* ~I love your BR dress with your Lady Grants so classy! The TR dress looks great with your Stevas, I love the color combo!
*vuitton* ~Wow! I love your dress! I'm impressed that you made it, very nice & sexy!
*fmd* ~You look great! I love your outfits! Your purple Babels are gorgeous!
*fiery* ~You are so cute in your sweater dress, it looks awesome with your C'est Mois! I love it!
*lilmissb* ~That grey dress is so pretty on you! Love the SGs shoe sister! Okay, just saw the rest...love those Pin-ups! Girl you rock them!
*rilo* ~OMG! You are so gorgeous! I love your custom dresses, you're making me want one!
*sumn* ~Can't wait to see yours!
*jancedtif* ~Yay! 1st pic! You look so cute! I love jeans and CLs. Lookin' good in those Drapidays!
*angelie* ~Very nice!
*aw DC* ~I can't see your dresses  Sucks! Sounds like you're looking pretty hot anyway!
*sumn* ~Aw D! You look beautiful! I love your gold laminato Rolandos!
*Marisa* ~Very nice!
*surlygirl* ~Just post it! It sounds so fab, I want to see! You know we don't care! Decent...pffft!
*Kam* ~Just beautiful, as always! You have the most gorgeous flowery dresses that look great on you!
And lastly...you *YaYa*...you always post here with the nicest comments for everyone but where's your outfit pic?


----------



## hlp_28

*Kam*, the chanel flap and the Valentino is absolutely TDF !!!!!!!!!!!! 

I was having a hard time to choose btw the red caviar or lamskin but you just convinced me !!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *socal!!!*


----------



## dreamdoll

*Kamilla *- love your outfit!! that mink is TDF!


----------



## archygirl

Kamilla850 said:


> Let me try again, do you see it now?
> Sorry for the lousy picture quality of the second shot which I just snapped in the office restroom where the lighting is awful.


 
LOVE your outfit, *Kamilla*! Was it that cold to wear fur today? I will be in NYC area tomorrow, and did not pack a coat, just a leather jacket....


----------



## Marisa783

^it is supposed to be 56 in NYC tomorrow so you will be fine in just a leather jacket


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Halie* u look great. . . 
*Kamilla* I love the dress! ! !


----------



## Kamilla850

Thank you so much ladies!  

Archy - lately the weather has been very erratic, this week has varied from 20 degrees and wind gusts of 50+mph to today it is expected to hit almost 60 degrees   IIRC this weekend will be rainy with mild temps.  Enjoy your trip.  Are you planning any Louboutin boutique visits?


----------



## laureenthemean

*kamilla*, the whole ensemble is gorgeous--the dress, the fur, the tights, the bag, and of course the shoes!  I love it all!


----------



## noah8077

Hand print on mirror courtesy of little DD.  Seriously that mirror is NEVER clean!


----------



## meggyg8r

gorgeous, *noah!*  I loooove that teal color!


----------



## lilmissb

noah, turquoise ronrons!


----------



## meggyg8r

^ ah yes, I meant TURQUOISE.


----------



## pursemonkey

OMG, *Noah*, that color is TDF!! (And the hand print is adorable - we have lots of those at my house, too)


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* i just LOVE it when you post outfit pics!  your turquoise ron ron's are perfect with that top!  you look adorable.  (love the handprint, too!)


----------



## fmd914

Noah - LOVE the ron rons!  Gorgeous!


----------



## meggyg8r

^ ugh, come on.  Guys, report this post.


----------



## lilmissb

^^Don't know how to report posts but swanky, please delete!


----------



## YaYa3

i PM'ed mods.


----------



## meggyg8r

^ click on the little red button with the ! in it under their location/joined/posts .


----------



## socalboo

*noah* ~You look fabulous, as you always do! I love your Ron Rons! the handprint is too cute! What was it last time? Lips? lol


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks Meg!


----------



## rilokiley

*noah*, you're gorgeous!!  I love the turquoise and black combo... it really makes the color pop.  and your new shoes are stunning!!


----------



## rdgldy

Noah, great combination.  Your ronrons are gorgeous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Noah* - love the RonRons, very cute look!



socalboo said:


> *aw DC* ~I can't see your dresses  Sucks! Sounds like you're looking pretty hot anyway!



it's that darn Photobucket  But here is what I posted:


----------



## kittenslingerie

DC-Cutie said:


> *Noah* - love the RonRons, very cute look!
> 
> 
> 
> it's that darn Photobucket  But here is what I posted:


Gorgeous. love the whole look!


----------



## YaYa3

*dc,* i don't remember if i ever commented on this pic.  isn't this the fabulous j. crew find??  i love the dress and i absolutely love your jolie (don't remember how to spell second word)'s.  you look fabulous!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank You *Kittens* & *YaYa* .  It's the Banana Republic find!!!.


----------



## noah8077

Ok what did I miss in the middle of the posts here?  What comment was made?

Anyway, thanks everyone for the compliments, you guys can always count on me to be matchy.  I love the color of these shoes!!!!  And yes, the last time the mirror had lipgloss kisses on it.


----------



## HalieB

My Ron Ron Glittart paired with my Silk Elie Tahari Dress....that is my Spy bag.....bought it before they were cool.


----------



## b00mbaka

I said it before but I'll say it again... DC you look FAB! I can't wait to raid your closet!

Noah, it was a spammer so the post was deleted.

Halie, you always have the best dresses! You look great! Are you embracing the darker hair now?

*The spy was always & will forever remain cool (there is no before and after, LOL)!


----------



## YaYa3

oh, *halie!*  you always look just darling in your dresses with your CLs.  i love that tahari dress!  great outfit!!


----------



## socalboo

Thank you for posting the pic again *DC*! You look gorgeous! That dress is so beautiful! Hot!

*Halie* ~Your dresses always look so nice on you! I love the combo, shoe twin!


----------



## HalieB

b00mbaka said:


> I said it before but I'll say it again... DC you look FAB! I can't wait to raid your closet!
> 
> Noah, it was a spammer so the post was deleted.
> 
> Halie, you always have the best dresses! You look great! Are you embracing the darker hair now?
> 
> *The spy was always & will forever remain cool (there is no before and after, LOL)!


 

I am using non-color safe shampoo so it has faded a lot....I like it more and more the lighter it gets.  I think in a month I will see if they can get it back to as close to my natural color as possible.  I am looking like an old lady now.....my light blonde hair makes it look like the older ladies that let the grey grow out.  AHHHH!

And THANKS everyone.....you always make me feel smashing


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Halie* - I love your dresses too...  Is that a dress in your avatar or a top?  Either way, the print is fabu!


----------



## HalieB

DC-Cutie said:


> *Halie* - I love your dresses too... Is that a dress in your avatar or a top? Either way, the print is fabu!


 
 
It is an Outlet shopping Miracle Dress.   So it is a dress&#8230;.It is reverse wrap Roberto Cavalli&#8230;.Freaking love that dress.  I wear a Black slip with it because the back is open as that is were the crossing happens.


----------



## carlinha

dc-cutie: VA VA VOOM!!!!  loving you in that dress girl!

halie - cute!  love the shades of brown

noah - love turquoise, one of my fave colors!  i hope we can be shoe twins one day!


----------



## lilmissb

*Halie,* you are one fine stylish lady!


----------



## yellow08

HalieB, you look really cute! I love your dresses!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Noah* -  I love the turqoise ron rons! They are amazing on you! I love how you match


----------



## Schnuggeli

my half outfit... lol

black patent Decolletes + J Brand 910 in ink


----------



## lulabee

meggyg8r said:


> ^ ugh, come on. Guys, report this post.


 Grrr! did someone dare come to this thread and make a rude comment??? good thing I missed it...
*noah*, you look smashing as usual!
*DC, *I'll comment again, you look freakin' gorgeous!
Schnuggeli*, *I love the J Brands with your Decolletes! very chic!


----------



## meggyg8r

lula, it was an advertisement trying to get us to buy from their site.  Those annoy me so much!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Schnuggeli - love the J brands! I'm waiting for my pair .. they look amazing with the decolletes!


----------



## lulabee

meggyg8r said:


> lula, it was an advertisement trying to get us to buy from their site. Those annoy me so much!


 Phew! I was about to get all..:boxing: No free advertising here...except for Msr. CL!


----------



## Miss_Q

*DC*- Girl you are working that dress. ::two snaps::

*Halie*- A girl after my own heart. I love all the dresses you post. I got the green one from BR. It's sitting in my closet right now waiting to be tried on. 

*Schnuggeli*- Those J Brand Jeans look AMAZING on you!


----------



## HalieB

yeah....LOVE that Green!

Another BR Dress with Vera Wang cover......and my new shoes.


----------



## surlygirl

*Halie* - Loving it!


----------



## pursemonkey

*Halie, *you're inspiring me to go dress shopping, girl!! You look fantastic!


----------



## Marisa783

Schnuggeli, your J Brands look amazing!  I just ordered a pair of the 10s as well...but i thought they were more of an ankle jean?  How tall r u?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Marisa783 said:


> Schnuggeli, your J Brands look amazing! I just ordered a pair of the 10s as well...but i thought they were more of an ankle jean? How tall r u?


 
The inseam of the 10s is 29.5 IIRC so if you are shorter (I am 5'4") they are NOT ankle length. Why I tried them on they looked the same as they look on *S.* If you taller with a longer inseam they wil be ankle length.


----------



## Marisa783

thanks!  i am 5'8 so i guess they will be ankle length on me, which is what i wanted


----------



## DC-Cutie

* Schnuggeli* - you look HOT, HOT, HOT in those J. Brands!!
*HalieB* - 

Thanks, *Miss_Q *


----------



## noah8077

The picture turned out worse than I thought it was!

Note to self****Clean mirrors in house this weekend!*****


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ you still look great in it though, *noah!!*


----------



## lulabee

*noah*, you are looking seriously hot today!!! I NEED those damn shoes!


----------



## rilokiley

*noah*- you look TINY in that pic!!  I don't know where these thunder thighs are that you're talking about!  are these your new jeans?  and I love the top btw- definitely an outfit I would wear


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I agree with rilo ...you look tiny noah and very chic!


----------



## hlp_28

*noah*, really like your outfit !!! No way there is any thunder thigh !!!


----------



## sumnboutme

*noah*, i love your top!


----------



## cfellis522

Noah, You look great!  Who makes the jeans and top!  Great "relaxed" look...


----------



## Blueberry12

Prada dress & Yoyospina pumps:










Here is a better pic on the dress , Amy Adams has it too.

( But I guess she did not bought it on sale as I did.    )


----------



## Blueberry12

Very lovely outfits everyone!!!


----------



## rilokiley

*Blueberry*- very pretty dress.  I love it


----------



## Blueberry12

rilokiley said:


> *Blueberry*- very pretty dress. I love it


 


Thanx!


----------



## lilmissb

*Schnuggeli* love those jeans with the decolletes. I can't seem to buy normal shoes anymore. Every shoe I like is a copy of CL, Manolo or Jimmy!!!! Why get the copy when I can get the real thing???
*
Halie,* I love that dress!!!
*
noah,* love that outfit! What thunderthighs??

*Blueberry* what a gorgeous dress! I love it!!!!


----------



## socalboo

*schnuggeli* ~You're rockin' those skinny jeans girl. Hot!

*Halie* ~I love your dresses. That one looks great with your new shoes!

*noah* ~You are so adorable. I really love your top. Looking gorgeous in those jeans girl!

*Blueberry* ~Beautiful dress. It looks great on you!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks Guys, you always make me feel so good!  The jeans are my good old Gap jeans.


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you Lillmissb & Socalboo.

( And I ´ve only payed about $ 215 for the dress. The retail was about $ 1500. The sale is over this week, so now everything is very cheap.)


----------



## Schnuggeli

Marisa783 said:


> Schnuggeli, your J Brands look amazing!  I just ordered a pair of the 10s as well...but i thought they were more of an ankle jean?  How tall r u?



Thank you all ladies for the compliments.
I'm very short... 1,60m only! LOL maybe short legs? That's why the jeans fall over my ankle...


----------



## rdgldy

*schnuggeli* -great bottom half, LOL!

*Halie*-very pretty dress, shoe combinations.

*noah* -I love your top-what make is it?  Wonderful casual look.
*Blueberry *what a steal on your dress, and so petty with the shoes.
 		  		  		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## noah8077

Rdgldy, here is a link to my shirt, from Forever21:

http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fname=top%5Fcasual&product%5Fid=2057494923&Page=all


----------



## rdgldy

Thanks noah-just ordered it in purple plus a couple more things to get free shipping, LOL!!


----------



## noah8077

Awesome!  You are very welcome!


----------



## lilmissb

Blueberry12 said:


> Thank you Lillmissb & Socalboo.
> 
> ( And I ´ve only payed about $ 215 for the dress. The retail was about $ 1500. The sale is over this week, so now everything is very cheap.)




OMG, I must know where you got it! WHERE????


----------



## lilmissb

Schnuggeli said:


> Thank you all ladies for the compliments.
> I'm very short... 1,60m only! LOL maybe short legs? That's why the jeans fall over my ankle...



You think you're short? Try being 152cm! I'm only about 5'1" or 2"


----------



## Stinas

Everyone looks soooo great!!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*noah* - fab outfit!! love your top!

*blueberry* - amazing dress!!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Wearing my ron rons although you can hardly see for date night with my S/O


----------



## ebayBAGS

Here is a better shot..


----------



## lilmissb

I like it *ebayBAGS!!!*


----------



## brigadeiro

*noah & blueberry* looking hot! 







3.1 Phillip Lim strapless taupe linen rosette dress
Christian Louboutin electric blue Simples


----------



## lilmissb

^The blue simples are back!    Love your outfit *brigadeiro,* fabulous as always!


----------



## savvysgirl

Everyone looks beautiful.

I want your top* Noah*!! 

LOVE the blue simples* brigadeiro*


----------



## bagmad73

*brigaderio* - that is one of the most striking action pics I've seen - love your dress and of course the CLs. 
*Am loving all the CL outfits!!!*


----------



## socalboo

*ebay* ~Nice look!

*brigg*~Cute dress, I like the blue shoes with the grey!

*noah* ~OMG! I'm so going to get that shirt too! Thanks for posting the info, I love F21!


----------



## immashoesaddict

brigadeiro said:


> *noah & blueberry* looking hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim strapless taupe linen rosette dress
> Christian Louboutin electric blue Simples


 
*brig* time and time again i tell you..i love your outfits!!! missing your post on vf, actually im no longer there hehehhe


----------



## Blueberry12

rdgldy said:


> *Blueberry *what a steal on your dress, and so petty with the shoes.


 


Thanx.


----------



## Blueberry12

lilmissb said:


> OMG, I must know where you got it! WHERE????


 

In Stockholm, Sweden so it´s very far from you.



This shop:


http://www.nathalieschuterman.se/


----------



## Blueberry12

brigadeiro said:


> *noah & blueberry* looking hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim strapless taupe linen rosette dress
> Christian Louboutin electric blue Simples


 

Thanx.


You look fabulous!


----------



## Blueberry12

dreamdoll said:


> *blueberry* - amazing dress!!


 

Thank you!


----------



## Blueberry12

ebayBAGS said:


> Wearing my ron rons although you can hardly see for date night with my S/O


 

You look great!


----------



## MissPR08

brigadeiro said:


> *noah & blueberry* looking hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim strapless taupe linen rosette dress
> Christian Louboutin electric blue Simples



you look amazing!! excellent shoe choice!!..


----------



## Odalysb2006

Everyone looks amazing! ! ! !


----------



## lilmissb

Blueberry12 said:


> In Stockholm, Sweden so it´s very far from you.
> 
> 
> 
> This shop:
> 
> 
> http://www.nathalieschuterman.se/




Thanks! Pity it's so far away  Nice clothes there though!


----------



## Marisa783

pics from last night...

seven for all mankind black pants, guess sweater, black kid declic 120s







and one before i walked out the door

burberry trench and scarf, lv manhattan bag


----------



## Alice1979

Gorgeous *Marisa*.


----------



## lilmissb

*Marisa, *you're such a stylish woman!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Here's a pic of me wearing A/X skinny jeans, Zara top and CL pewter LG

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d53/arbdancer6/IMG_2242.jpg


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Odalysb2006 said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing A/X skinny jeans, Zara top and CL pewter LG
> 
> http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d53/arbdancer6/IMG_2242.jpg


 







Nice outfit!


----------



## rdgldy

great outfit-I love Zara's stuff!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thank you so much *lilmissb, savvysgirl, missPR08, bagmad73, socalboo & immashoesaddict 

**immashoesaddict *- I sort of slowed down my posting on VF because everyone seems to have disappeared (such as yourself! why?), where has everyone gone?


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* as everyone has said ... you look adorable AND TINY!  you're such a cute little mommy!  
*blueberry,* love the dress!  
*BAGS,* i love everything about that outfit!  you're rockin' it, girl!
*brigadeiro,* what a gorgeous picture!  i love, love the dress and with the simples, just WOW!  
*marisa,* beautiful, as always!
*odalysb,* what can i say?  i love every single thing you're wearing, including your fingernail polish!  and those LGs ... great outfit and thanks for the pic!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Thanks to all you ladies for the nice compliments!! I always check in here for outfit inspirations.

*Odalysb2006*-- The LGs look so good with your Zara top! Great casual look!!


----------



## Marisa783

thanks ladies!


----------



## sumnboutme

Today's outfit... 1st birthday of a distant niece (forgive the double chin :shame






I added a leather jacket on my way out:


----------



## lilmissb

*Odalys* I love that outfit! The LG's are TDF! 

*sumn,* _*hot hot hot!!!*_ I'm in love with the city in black.  Another one to add to the list!!! Oh I love your shirt too!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *lilmissb*!  The shirt is by People's Liberation.


----------



## lilmissb

^Oh thanks. Do you think city's will make it to sale or are they here to stay? Oh, also where did you get the black from? I've only seen the bone colour and tan around saks etc.


----------



## sumnboutme

I got it from SCP.  They might go on sale, I think the City Girls did last year.  They also run kinda big.  I got them in 36.5, half size down from my US size...but they are oh so COMFY!!!


----------



## immashoesaddict

brigadeiro said:


> Thank you so much *lilmissb, savvysgirl, missPR08, bagmad73, socalboo & immashoesaddict *
> 
> *immashoesaddict *- I sort of slowed down my posting on VF because everyone seems to have disappeared (such as yourself! why?), where has everyone gone?


 
To another forum LOL i'll see if i can get an approval to invite , send you the linky todady or tommorow   Btw havent you seen the "B" wordd undedrneath my nick ?


Everyone gorgeous outfits!!!Some day when i have some guts i'll post


----------



## lilmissb

^^Thanks!!!


----------



## floridasun8

Posting my outfit from last night.  I'm now torn on sizing for my Decolletes again though.  I went 1/2 size up after buying TTS and realizing they were WAY too tight...but now that my 1/2 size ups are broken in, they are slipping, even with a toe pad  ush:   I am going to have to put in a heel pad as well, but I just hate having to "pad up" my shoes to get them to fit properly.  *sigh*  Anyway, outfit consisted of:

Jeans:  Citizens of Humanity
Blouse:  Silk tank from Bloomingdales
Jacket:  Elie Tahari
Shoes:  Camel Decolletes


----------



## floridasun8

sumnboutme said:


> Today's outfit... 1st birthday of a distant niece (forgive the double chin :shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a leather jacket on my way out:



Very nice outfit!  At least now I feel more comfortable that my ankle strap heels will go well with my shorts.  Those are shorts you have on right?  Looks very nice.


----------



## halah

floridasun8 said:


> Posting my outfit from last night.  I'm now torn on sizing for my Decolletes again though.  I went 1/2 size up after buying TTS and realizing they were WAY too tight...but now that my 1/2 size ups are broken in, they are slipping, even with a toe pad  ush:   I am going to have to put in a heel pad as well, but I just hate having to "pad up" my shoes to get them to fit properly.  *sigh*  Anyway, outfit consisted of:
> 
> Jeans:  Citizens of Humanity
> Blouse:  Silk tank from Bloomingdales
> Jacket:  Elie Tahari
> Shoes:  Camel Decolletes



LOVE the camel decolletes!  That outfit is cute too!  What size did you end up getting?  I think you and are similar sizes and I've been wondering if I should go with my simple size 40 for those or up a bit.

thanks!


----------



## Blueberry12

YaYa3 said:


> *blueberry,* love the dress!


 


Thanx.


----------



## floridasun8

halah said:


> LOVE the camel decolletes!  That outfit is cute too!  What size did you end up getting?  I think you and are similar sizes and I've been wondering if I should go with my simple size 40 for those or up a bit.
> 
> thanks!



Thanks.  I ended up keeping the 6.5 size and now even with a toe pad, I have a slight bit of heel slipping.   The 6 I ordered first was so tight that it felt like if the toe box had stretched to fit my toes, the toe box would have become deformed because toes were SO scrunched.


----------



## Blueberry12

sumnboutme said:


> Today's outfit... 1st birthday of a distant niece (forgive the double chin :shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a leather jacket on my way out:


 



Wow!



You look great!


Pretty legs too!


----------



## Blueberry12

floridasun8 said:


> Posting my outfit from last night. I'm now torn on sizing for my Decolletes again though. I went 1/2 size up after buying TTS and realizing they were WAY too tight...but now that my 1/2 size ups are broken in, they are slipping, even with a toe pad ush: I am going to have to put in a heel pad as well, but I just hate having to "pad up" my shoes to get them to fit properly. *sigh* Anyway, outfit consisted of:
> 
> Jeans: Citizens of Humanity
> Blouse: Silk tank from Bloomingdales
> Jacket: Elie Tahari
> Shoes: Camel Decolletes


 


Lovely outfits!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Thank you *naked, rdgldy, ebayBAGS, lilmiss and yaya* . . . 

I love your outfits *marisa, sumnboutme and Floridasun . . . *

*Yaya* my nailpolish is VAMP by Chanel. . . 

Thanks again ladies for your compliments! ! ! !


----------



## slimcouture

Work on Wednesday 





Skirt- Anthropologie 
Cardigan -Vintage escada 
Bib-Urban outfitters 
Shoes- Leopard pony pigalles








I wish I could've gotten a better pic of this outfit...Out on the town Friday night
tunic/dress- Vintage
Belt-  Club Monaco 
Jeans- J Brand 
Shoes-Fuchsia Forever Tina 

And the attached pic was also a work outfit
skirt-H&m 
shirt-Club Monaco 
Shoes- Nude Bloody Mary 
Coat- Anthropologie


----------



## ebayBAGS

you have great style *slimcouture*!! I  the pony pigalles & your forever tinas!!!


----------



## slimcouture

Thanks EB


----------



## rdgldy

what great fun looks, *Slim*.  Makes me sad for my returned Bloody Marys.  They look fabulous on you.


----------



## YaYa3

*slim,* i love your different outfits!  you look adorable.  

oops ... didn't go back far enough ...

*sumnboutme,* your outfit is awesome.  i LOVE your city's.


----------



## lilmissb

*florida* you are rocking those camel decolletes!
*
Slim,* I LOVE every single piece of clothing you've got on! I love the vintage look and you wear it incredibly well!!!!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *florida*, *odalys*, *blueberry* and *yaya!
*
*florida*...you're right, those are shorts I have on. 

*slim*, ur making me want a pair of the forever tinas!  love your outfits.


----------



## kittenslingerie

*Floridasun8* you're looking great! I love the blouse.


----------



## floridasun8

Thanks blueberry, odalysb, lilmissb and kittenslingerie!


----------



## gheaden

Wife trying to decide on her coat


----------



## cjy

floridasun8 said:


> Posting my outfit from last night. I'm now torn on sizing for my Decolletes again though. I went 1/2 size up after buying TTS and realizing they were WAY too tight...but now that my 1/2 size ups are broken in, they are slipping, even with a toe pad ush: I am going to have to put in a heel pad as well, but I just hate having to "pad up" my shoes to get them to fit properly. *sigh* Anyway, outfit consisted of:
> 
> Jeans: Citizens of Humanity
> Blouse: Silk tank from Bloomingdales
> Jacket: Elie Tahari
> Shoes: Camel Decolletes


Sharpe!


----------



## lilmissb

That outfit rocks gheadon! Love it without the puffy jacket though. Might look different on.


----------



## willwork4shoes

Marisa783, love the slim pants with the shoes, and that Guess sweater is awesome.

Brigadeiro, love the dress, love the shoes, love how you paired them together, fabulous!

Sumnboutme.....hot hot hot!!!

Floridasun8, loving the nude top and shoes, the jeans are fantastic to boot!

Slimcouture, love all the outfits, especially what you did with the Bloody Mary's!!!!!

Gheaden, great look, perfect contrast.

And b/c I really want to become more active, here is my OOLN, I went to see the Wizard of Oz and had my very own red ruby slippers. The dress is by Betsey Johnson with red glitter Pigalles. My skirt bunched up before my SO gave me the chance to pull it down he snapped the pic. It really is knee length, and I have no idea why my leg looks discolored??? I don't think it is IRL


----------



## sumnboutme

Those red pigalles are TDF!!


----------



## Marisa783

OMG i need those pigalles! they are amazing!


----------



## willwork4shoes

^^^^TY Marisa and Sumn  The whole time that I was watching Dorothy on stage, I kept glancing at my own shoes thinking......mine are better


----------



## floridasun8

willwork4shoes....such a HOT outfit!  and   those shoes!!  WOW!!!


----------



## rdgldy

I love those pigalles!  Stunning!


----------



## gheaden

I love those red pigalles! They look great on you.


----------



## lilmissb

*willwork4shoes,* you look AMAZING! Love those pigalles!!!!


----------



## slimcouture

Thank you guys sooo much! 


those pigalles are amazing!!! You look FAB Willwork!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

slim I love the forever tinas!

willwork ... those pigalles are TDF!


----------



## YaYa3

*willwork,* simply stunning!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Everyone here is so sweet, thank you all for such nice compliments.  I'm inspired by everyone's OOTD that it is high time I try and take more pics.  Thank you again for such a warm welcome!


----------



## ebayBAGS

willwork4shoes--those are the most gorgeous dorothy shoes!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

OMG those red pigalles are TDF!!! Gorgeous!!! 




willwork4shoes said:


>


----------



## fmd914

ebayBAGS said:


> willwork4shoes--those are the most gorgeous dorothy shoes!!!


----------



## jancedtif

Everyone here looks fantastic!


----------



## kuromi-chan

gheaden - your wife is lookin' hot!

willwork - OMG i LOVE those glitter pigalles!!  definitely better than dorothy's!


----------



## gheaden

Thanks Kuromi


----------



## immashoesaddict

willwork4shoes said:


>


 

OMG i think i just found my UUUUUUHG  is there any chance i can still get my hands on these babies?


----------



## Zophie

willwork4shoes, those red glitters are tdf!


----------



## Odalysb2006

Everyone looks great . . .


----------



## willwork4shoes

immashoesaddict said:


> OMG i think i just found my UUUUUUHG  is there any chance i can still get my hands on these babies?


 

I got these on ebay, just before X-mas.  I all but begged the seller who was taking offers on them.  I have only seen one other pair on ebay since then.   I do see the black glitter ones but not in the 120 heels on ebay.  I'm not sure about any stores though?  I'll keep my eyes open for you

To everyone else who commented, thank you so much, I'm blushing and gushing from such wonderful compliments


----------



## shoeaddict1979

*slimcouture* you have such a unique style! love those outfits! now why don't you come work in my building and liven it up a bit please??


----------



## immashoesaddict

willwork4shoes said:


> I got these on ebay, just before X-mas. I all but begged the seller who was taking offers on them. I have only seen one other pair on ebay since then. I do see the black glitter ones but not in the 120 heels on ebay. I'm not sure about any stores though? I'll keep my eyes open for you
> 
> To everyone else who commented, thank you so much, I'm blushing and gushing from such wonderful compliments


 
Thanks hun , ill be needing 38.5 - 39 if you find 38 ill MAKE it work lol


----------



## willwork4shoes

immashoesaddict said:


> Thanks hun , ill be needing 38.5 - 39 if you find 38 ill MAKE it work lol


 

You got it!!!  I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## meluvs2shop

i just went to shoe heaven! those pigalles are fierce! i miss coming in here so much but the temptation of going out and buying new cl's is too great.



willwork4shoes said:


> And b/c I really want to become more active, here is my OOLN, I went to see the Wizard of Oz and had my very own red ruby slippers. The dress is by Betsey Johnson with red glitter Pigalles. My skirt bunched up before my SO gave me the chance to pull it down he snapped the pic. It really is knee length, and I have no idea why my leg looks discolored??? I don't think it is IRL


----------



## vuittonamour

haha here's a funny pic of me and my friend. she was so excited to see my louboutins that she like dropped to the ground and started petting them. haha it was so funny. anyway they are my purple suede declics


----------



## YaYa3

^^^ so cute!      and gorgeous shoes!


----------



## ceseeber

what a great picture....I don't think I have any friends that would drop to their knees for my shoes...but there may still be hope....love the outfit!


----------



## vuittonamour

thanks everyone  i was so glad the purples matched, i thought the shoes pulled that color out nicely. and the green was a nice contrast  i was pleased. lol she wants a pair of louboutins as her wedding shoes, but i saw a pair of white ones in LV and showed them to her. i think they will be her "back up" if she can't find louboutins. i am her maid of honor. 

i don't like my face in the pic, i look kinda scary, lol but it's funny none-the-less.


----------



## lilmissb

So cute *vuitton!* Love your shirt!


----------



## lilgooseberry

oh my i'm so behind on this thread! but everyone looks fab! obviously! and 
*vuitton*-thats sucha cutie pic!

well you see last night i was meant to go out... with a boy... but i got sstood up... oh wells!! so i took snaps of two outfits the first one was what i was gonna wear but ended up wearing it on the couch with my surrogate date Cookie =P





dress from asos and my beige o my slings =D
and this is another outfit... 






a drapey cardi from asos, a bleck vest top, skirt from a graduate designer in shanghai and my tiger nps =)


----------



## meggyg8r

great outfits *lilgooseberry*!! I'm sorry you got stood up.. the nerve of some people!


----------



## cathy1228

aw *lilgooseberry*! I'm sorry you got stood up. I bet he'd be kicking himself if he got to see those pics. hehehhe


----------



## surlygirl

Love both of your outfits, *lilgooseberry*! The dress looks perfect with the oh my slings, and that cardigan is amazing! It looks great with the tigers! Sorry your date didn't show, but you look fantastic!


----------



## lilgooseberry

*cathy **meggy- *thank you =) 
*surly*- thank you! that cardigan is so confusing i didn't know where what goes and why =P


----------



## rilokiley

*lilgooseberry*- you look hot!!  the beige O My Slings make your legs look super long.  what an idiot that guy is for standing you up!


----------



## lulabee

*lilgoose*, what a fool that guy is for not showing for your date! You look gorgeous!


----------



## lilgooseberry

thank you *rilo  *and *lula*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*lilgoose* - was your date Jason, from the Bachelor????  Looser!  You look really cute...


----------



## lilgooseberry

^^ *DC *he might as well be, he hasn't even called to apologise, just left me at home watching tv with just a text saying 'i need to take a rain check'. His loss =P! 
And thank you


----------



## noah8077

Me today!  I am tired of the cold and the pants so here I am braving a dress....


----------



## lilgooseberry

*noah*- love that dress its super cute! and your shoes! i'm regretting not getting a pair in the sales.


----------



## meggyg8r

*noah* you look tres chic! Love the shoes and dress combo!


----------



## Marisa783

lilgoose and noah - love the outfits! and lilgoose, sorry about your date...guys can be such idiots sometimes


----------



## meluvs2shop

lilgooseberry said:


> ^^ *DC *he might as well be, he hasn't even called to apologise, just left me at home watching tv *with just a text saying 'i need to take a rain check'.* His loss =P!
> And thank you



his loss! and what a lousy first impression...i hope you wrote him off for good.

*dc-cutie:* 

:back2topic: i love your style!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilgoose,* that's the worst.  "i need to take a raincheck???"  by TEXT??  grrrrrrr.  you look adorable in both pics, though, as always.  you're right:  his loss.  

*noah,* i love your dress, especially with the triclo's.  you always look just perfect, whether in jeans or pants or dresses.  i'm serious.  i love the way you put outfits together with your CLs.


----------



## BellaShoes

WHAAAA? A text? What an arce! _'fahgeddaboutit'_ *Lilgoose!* Your are fabulous love the Tiger Nps.....why oh why cannot I not find Tiger NPs or Decolletes in my size!

*Noah*....YAY! Spring is almost here girlie! This weekend is daylight savings with the 1st day of spring two short weeks away... go for it! You look great, love the triclo's


----------



## floridasun8

noah8077 said:


> Me today!  I am tired of the cold and the pants so here I am braving a dress....



Love the Triclo's Noah.  I pick those up everytime I go into NM, but never buy them  LOL   Cute dress too!


----------



## lulabee

Where did those hot legs come from *noah*??? You look gorge!


----------



## Alice1979

*Noah*, I  your dress with the red Triclo. I never realized you have such amazing legs...


----------



## lilgooseberry

thank you to: *lula bella yaya meluvs2shop marisa*


----------



## lilmissb

*lilgoose,* more fool him! If he'd bothered to show up his tongue would have been hanging outta his head cos you look great!!!! I love the beige OMS on you. Pity they didn't look as good on me! I love the dress and drapey cardigan from Asos!!! I need something from that shop this month.
*
Noah,* OMG! You look fantastic. Since when did you have triclos? I'm so jealous as I need a pair but I don't see any in 35.5 around   And yeah you do have great legs! How can they be that skinny after children? My mums legs got bigger after me.


----------



## rilokiley

*noah*- you look great!  I think that's the first outfit I've seen you wear with the Triclos


----------



## Odalysb2006

*vuitton* cute! ! !
*lilgoose* you look amazing, it was defintely his loss! ! ! !


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Noah - Love your outfit! I'm glad we finally get to see the ticlos on you!


----------



## willwork4shoes

vuittonamour...how are cute are you.  And I love the purple.

lilgoose, shame on him, he has no idea what he missed out on, b/c both outfits are great!

Noah, loving those CL's, but that dress!!!!  I love the color, the style, the everything!!!


----------



## HalieB

noah8077 said:


> Me today! I am tired of the cold and the pants so here I am braving a dress....


 I have the shirt of this.  I want the dress but you will have to raise the dress 4-5 inches and that is were it hits me.  BCBG needs to make Talls!
I love that dress!


----------



## noah8077

Thank you....HalieB, willwork, naked, rilo, lilmiss, Alice, lula, florida, bella, yaya, marisa, & meggy.

I do have legs, not as hot as some ladies on here, but some legs nonetheless!

The triclos were one of my first pairs!


----------



## lulabee

^^I've never seen your legs before! They are perfect!! Quit wearing those damn jeans all the time!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

i haven't been on this one for a while--  too many fabulous outfits to mention individually, but everyone looks fab, as expected!


----------



## lilmissb

So...what happens when your bf's not home, you go through your cupboard culling clothes and you have waaaaay too much time on your hands??

A photo shoot of course!   I am so unco with taking pics of myself but I liked this one...one of the only ones I actually managed to get everything in the frame! LOL!

Supre jumpsuit (big fan of jumpsuits!)
CL Pin-ups


----------



## meggyg8r

ooooo sexy *lilmissb*!!!  LOVE those pinups!


----------



## surlygirl

Gorgeous, lilmissb! I love, love, love jumpsuits!


----------



## savvysgirl

*Lilgoose*, looking lovely as always girlie. Cookie is always the better substitue for a man  Sorry the date no showed. 

*Noah*, love the dress! You always look lovely too.

*Lilmiss*, I LOVE your pic! Your going to have to stop posting in here or i'm just going to have to stop looking!!!  Jumpsuit, Pin Ups, you = HOT!


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> So...what happens when your bf's not home, you go through your cupboard culling clothes and you have waaaaay too much time on your hands??
> 
> A photo shoot of course!  I am so unco with taking pics of myself but I liked this one...one of the only ones I actually managed to get everything in the frame! LOL!
> 
> Supre jumpsuit (big fan of jumpsuits!)
> CL Pin-ups


 OMG!!! I looove this pic! You look adorable and sexy at the same time! You are rockin' that jumpsuit my sweet!


----------



## gheaden

Ladies, you all look great.


----------



## xboobielicousx

lilmissb - you look HOT!! i love that jumpsuit and those pinups!!

noah - i really like the triclos on you...you have great legs 

vuittonamoure - the purple declics are one of my fav CLs!!  the color is just so vibrant...great pic!

lilgooseberry - both your outfits are so cute...that boy doesnt know what he missed out on...

willwork4shoes - WOW! those red pigalles ARE HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilgooseberry

hehe thanx every one 
but omds *lilmissb*!! hot! hot! hot! with cuteness thrown into the soup of hotness!


----------



## ladyjazz620

lilmissb said:


> So...what happens when your bf's not home, you go through your cupboard culling clothes and you have waaaaay too much time on your hands??
> 
> A photo shoot of course!  I am so unco with taking pics of myself but I liked this one...one of the only ones I actually managed to get everything in the frame! LOL!
> 
> Supre jumpsuit (big fan of jumpsuits!)
> CL Pin-ups


 
Wow I absolutely LOVE your outfit!  Very nice


----------



## rilokiley

*lilmissb*- I love it!!  the pose, the hair, the glasses, and of course- the Pinups, too...


----------



## Miss_Q

*lilmiss-*You are adorable!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*lilmissb* - holy cow woman! You look amazing!!


----------



## floridasun8

lilmissb said:


> So...what happens when your bf's not home, you go through your cupboard culling clothes and you have waaaaay too much time on your hands??
> 
> A photo shoot of course!   I am so unco with taking pics of myself but I liked this one...one of the only ones I actually managed to get everything in the frame! LOL!
> 
> Supre jumpsuit (big fan of jumpsuits!)
> CL Pin-ups



WOW GIRL!  That is HOT!  You have that naughty secretary look going on!    Love it!


----------



## YaYa3

*oh, lilmissb!*  what an adorable picture.  as others have said, you look sexy AND cute.  the thing i noticed most is those tiny ankles ... YOU could wear the mount street without a problem at all!  thanks for posting.  i now have a face to go with your sweet contributions to this sub-forum.


----------



## cfellis522

lilmissb,

You look great!  I love the jumpsuit and just your look in general.  Your boyfriend doesnt know what he is missing.  

Cara


----------



## sumnboutme

*lilmissb*.....you are too cute for words!  love that pose!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*lilmissb*  YOU IS HOT


----------



## BellaShoes

lilimiss!!!!! FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## socalboo

I have to remember to keep up on this tread daily!

*Marisa* ~That's a great outfit, I love the trench & scarf!
*sumn* ~D, you look so adorable! I love how you paired your Citys with shorts...sassy!
*florida* ~You are wearing my favorite look and rockin' it!
*slim* ~Pretty and colorful outfits, love your Bloody Marys!
*gheaden* ~Your wife looks great!
*willwork* ~Your Pigalles are gorgeous, you look great!
*vuitton* ~That's a great pic, you girls are so cute!
*lilgoose* ~Aw, I bet that guy would cry if he saw these pics and what he missed, you look fabulous! I really like the first dress!
*noah* ~You look beautiful! I love your dress with your Triclos, very classy!
*lilmiss* ~What a great shot! You have that sexy secretary look, I love it!


----------



## morfoula

wow we got some hotties on here


----------



## IslandSpice

Lillmissb...sooo cute! I was thinking naughty librarian, but naughty secretary works too! lol!

BTW...off topic, but how is sizing on the Pinups...I have to find a pair!


----------



## lilmissb

Awww thanks* meggy*, *surly* (I see we have many things in common, pockets in dresses and jumpsuits!), *savvys* (Sorry I keep tempting you with my pin-ups!  Can you tell I'm not really? Hehehehe),* lula* (I'm just trying to live up to your sexy outfits lulamilf! ), *gheadon*, *xboobielicousx*, *lilgoose* (I'm glad I achieved my goal of not looking too trampy!), *ladyjazz*, *rilo*, *Miss_Q*, *naked*, *floridasun* (amazing how glasses change your whole appearance isn't it?), *yaya* (you're too sweet mama yaya! ), *Cara* (hehehehe! I know), *sumn, imma, Bella*, *socal*, *morfoula* (where have you been? Welcome back!!! ), *IslandSpice*. 

 all round! You sure know how to make a gal :shame: !!!! 

IslandSpice, sizing is rumoured to be clichy sizing. I've never tried clichys on but I'm normally a 35.5 or 36 in CL and these are 36.5 and half a size too big. Hope that helps.

I'm so glad I posted it now. I was a bit hesitant at first as I thought it might be a little M rated in a G rated forum! I haven't done a full on photoshoot for a while and I forgot how much fun it is! Must do it on a regular basis and get my a real photographer to take the pics so I don't up with a hundres shots of me without a head or legs!!! LOL


----------



## legaldiva

*lilmissb*--I want to come and play dress up with you!  That was so fun when we were little ... why did we ever stop?!  You look awesome!

Sometimes when my BF is distracted by sports, I'll play dress up in my closet ... and interrupt him for a photo shoot.  So fun!


----------



## lilmissb

^I know* legal,* why did we stop? Now we get to play with make up properly instead of smearing it over our faces!!! I guess it depends on how you do your makeup. Hehehehe 

I need my bf to shoot me as he's a great photographer. When he's home and not studying.


----------



## HalieB

I am in a Skirt today...not a dress! White BR shirt, Express Shirt from like 15 years ago, Outlet find of Marc Jabobs Sweater, Rust Prada Skirt, and BR Belt.....all paired with my Lady Grant.  My poor Front door is 70 years old....so pardon his need of repair/replacement.


----------



## rdgldy

*lilmiss*-how cute are you!!
*halie*, great look with the lady grants.


----------



## socalboo

*Halie* ~Very nice! I love how you layered your tops!


----------



## YaYa3

*halie,* i LOVE the outfit!  i'm going to dig through my closet and see if i can come up with something similar to it.  the lady grant's just finish it off perfectly.  you look AWESOME!


----------



## lolitablue

That is funny that I just pulled my Lady Grants from the box b/c they do not get lots of used or at least not like my VPs.  Thanks to *HalieB*, I am going to try again.

You ladies all look gorgeous!!


----------



## lilmissb

*Hallie,* great outfit! I love those Lady Grants.

Thanks *rdgldy*.


----------



## legaldiva

_*Halie*_--love it!  Esp the belt ... I'm going to try this one--the oxford shirt untucked, with a sweater & belt.  Great attention to detail here!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Halie- you did a fab job on layering!! I could never pull that off even if I spent a day in my closet !


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

HalieB i LOVE the outfit!


----------



## HalieB

Thanks ladies (soooo much)......I was thinking I need a diff White shirt but nothing fits me cause I gained so much weight....but 10 lbs gone and still going!!


----------



## needloub

Halie, I'm loving the outfit.  You definitely make layering very chic


----------



## more_CHOOS

Lilmissb: You are TOOOOoooo CUTE! I love it, love the idea of a photoshoot/advertisment thread!

HalieB: You look great! I love the Lady Grants.  I have two pairs and wear them all the time. They are one of my more comfortable pairs!


----------



## socalboo

My outfit for today. Dirty mirror, bleh. Camo Pony hair Pigalles.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

T, I knew the outfit would be great!  You look awesome!!!


----------



## ceseeber

Socalbooo, I love how you meshed the camo print with the red....tres chic!


----------



## socalboo

Why thank you my sweet girls, *E & C*!


----------



## Stinas

Pretty ladies!


----------



## carlinha

lilmissb!!!  you are one HOTTTTT MAMA!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *CHOOS!* I thought an ad thread might inspire us to go all out and play dress ups!
*
Socal,* HAWT! Love the camo pigalles. If only I could master the art of walking in 120's....no chance for me I think 

Thanks *carlinha* you sweetie!


----------



## floridasun8

socalboo said:


> My outfit for today. Dirty mirror, bleh. Camo Pony hair Pigalles.



Love your outfit and  those cammo pigalles!  I wish I could find a pair in my size...they look great!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

love the outfit socal!


----------



## Miss_Q

Great outfits *Halie & socal*!!!


----------



## lulabee

*socal*, You look totally cool! Love the Camos and your jeans are fab!


----------



## surlygirl

Great outfits, *Halie* and *socal*!


----------



## rilokiley

*socalboo*- great outfit!  I love your red sweater


----------



## noah8077

Socal, I love the whole look, so great!


----------



## lulabee

*Halie,* I totally missed your outfit! So cute!


----------



## cfellis522

Socalboo and Halie, Great Outfits!  Love the camo and the layered look!


----------



## savvysgirl

Beautiful outfits *Halie* & *Socal*. Both have lovely figures & clothing!


----------



## YaYa3

*socalboo,* you look fabulous!  LOVE everything you're wearing.


----------



## HalieB

Digging the Camo and red!


Today is Outlet Shopping day.....so pulling out the Old Faithfuls....Camel Bruges. I have on my fantastic Blue Dress from BR......I love BR dresses.


----------



## YaYa3

*halie,* cute, cute, cute!!!


----------



## LouboutinNerd

HalieB said:


> Digging the Camo and red!
> 
> 
> Today is Outlet Shopping day.....so pulling out the Old Faithfuls....Camel Bruges. I have on my fantastic Blue Dress from BR......I love BR dresses.



Nice HalieB!  The color of the BR dress is awesome - I totally agree, they make the best dresses!


----------



## Miss_Q

Another great dress Halie!


----------



## yellow08

HalieB, you look really cute!


----------



## cfellis522

Halie,

Very cute!  And you are going outlet shopping here in DFW without one of us?  

Cara


----------



## pursemonkey

*Halie and Socalboo, *you ladies look terrific! I love your use of belts/layering/scarves - you're inspiring me to break out of my fashion rut!


----------



## HalieB

cfellis522 said:


> Halie,
> 
> Very cute! And you are going outlet shopping here in DFW without one of us?
> 
> Cara


 
I wanted to.....I posted a thread asking....I got a bonus at work and a raise....plus the Last Call in getting in things from Bergdorf today!!!!  I am going to Grapevine at about 530-6.


----------



## sumnboutme

*T*, you look great!  LOVE that red sweater!

*Halie*, I love that dress.  I have it in a different color.    Have fun shopping tonight!


----------



## lilmissb

*Halie,* where are getting all these clothes from? I havent seen an outfit I don't like yet!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

*socalboo*, *hallie* - Looking great ladies!!! 

Here's my outfit for casual Friday at work... 

Outfit: Local
Belt: Etoupe H
Bag: Chanel
Shoes: CL nude VPs


----------



## BellaShoes

socal...love the flash of red!

halie... love your bright blue BR dress paired with camel..perfect!

Dreamdoll..... _*BRAVO!! Bellissima!*_


----------



## sumnboutme

Here's the dress I ordered from oriental_treasure on ebay.  I'm not sure what to do with the bow as it looks disfigured and some of the pleating on the satin part seems to be disappearing .  i'll take it to the dry cleaners this weekend to see what they can do....

herwise, i like it a lot...although I think I need some spanx before i go out in public in this dress ....

before i end up writing a novel, here it is paired with my beige watersnake new simples...


----------



## lulabee

Wowza! You look gorgeous *sumn*!! Hot legs!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wow I LOVE the colors you chose! I think it looks really good! 

Spanx?! what do you need spanxs for?


----------



## rilokiley

*sumnboutme*- the colors look really great together!  which color/material is the skirt?  is it the FF?  and I love it with your watersnake New Simples


----------



## YaYa3

*sumn,* i LOVE it.  i LOVE the colors you chose.  it looks as if it fits you perfectly, too.  SPANX???  for what?  maybe your toes?  are your shoes too tight?  geez, girl.  you look fabulous!


----------



## laureenthemean

*sumn*, I love it on you!  You don't need Spanx at all!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks everyone! 

*lula*...i still think your legs hold the title 
*naked*,*yaya* and *laureen*...um, if you can't tell, i'm sucking in my tummy... 
*rilo*...the skirt is FF2...it's much darker IRL than it is online...and thanks for introducing us to her


----------



## BellaShoes

yaya..you're funny!!! Toes...spanx....funny.

sumnboutme...you look MAHHHHHVELOUS!


----------



## sumnboutme

awwww...thanks *Bella*...


----------



## socalboo

*Stinas, lilmissb, florida, naked, Miss_Q, lula, surly, rilo, noah, cara, savvys, YaYa, Halie, pursemonkey, sumn, dreamdoll & Bella* ~ Thank you! You guys are the best! 

*Halie* ~I love your BR dresses! I was in there the other day and I thought of you and your fabulous dress wardrobe! You always look so nice!

*dreamdoll* ~Great outfit! I love the nudes with black, very stylish!

*D* ~OMG! Your dress is beautiful, you look gorgeous! I love the colorway you chose! Of course it goes fab with your tdf watersnakes!


----------



## kuromi-chan

sumn - the dress looks gorgeous on you!  i love the colors/fabrics you chose, and the simples look fabulous with it!


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *T* and *kuromi  *....i ordered the dress to match the shoes.  I just hope my dry cleaner can figure out the bow and the pleats...


----------



## HalieB

sumn..nice dress!   dreamdoll.....I wish we still had casual day at work...tear!  I am digging the Shoes with the black!

I am back from Outlet shopping!
Marc Jacobs Dress.....The colors!!!!  This is one of my HG dresses!.....It works with my Pink Yoyos so Well!









Another Marc Jacobs Dress.....okay this one is an HG toooo.  I think my Black yoyos Look fab with it.





Then at the BR Outlet picked up this Navy and White Dress plus the Yellow Belt


----------



## lilmissb

*dreamdoll,* love your outfit, so cute but chic. So jealous of the nude VP's!!!

*sumn,* you do not need spanx honey! Love the outfit and I'm jealous of the beige watersnake!!! Love it.

Wow* Halie,* looks like you had a bargain day! Love the dresses and the shoe combos.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *lilmissb*....

*halie*...great haul!  my fave is the first dress and shoe combo.


----------



## compulsivepurse

*sumn*, the dress looks great!

*Halie*, great new spring wardrobe choices!


----------



## yellow08

HalieB
You really make me want to start wearing dresses!!!
All great choices!


----------



## yellow08

laureenthemean said:


> *sumn*, I love it on you! You don't need Spanx at all!


 
ITA!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Bought this handy wrap thing @ the markets today. It a skirt/dress/whatever you can wear in 100 different ways. This is the short version which is more limited in which ways you can wear it but I was practising this afternoon and I really liked this dress version. I teamed them with my en passants and voila, a CL outfit post!! I know you've all seen my face but I have no makeup on and the flash was a bit horrid!!! 

Front






Back





Yes I know, forgot about the pricing stickers on my sole! Whoops. ush:


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *compulsive* and *yellow*!

*lilmissb*, cute!  is it easy to figure out?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *sumn!* Hmmm, figuring it out is a little tricky at first but there's an instructional video so it's not too bad. Plus you can always go back to the stand and ask the chick how you do a certain style. And for $30 or $40 it's pretty good. You can take it travelling and it'll be many outfits for many nights out or hanging out.


----------



## lvpiggy

hi all!  haven't posted in here in a while, as the majority of my outfits have been going into the HL + CL thread!  not that piggy's obsessed or anything, of course . . . 

thought I'd post this outfit, since it's far more casual than the stuff I usually wear these days . . . . it felt so weird traipsing around the city in casual wear, but i wanted to inaugurate my graffitis with an appropriately coordinated outfit!

flesh fatale foil printed semi-sheer tee, 575 denim and graffiti VPs!





and, seen here for the first time ever, the patented piggy pose - FULL LENGTH!  hehe


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

piggy i *love* the outfit! at last the full length piggy pose!!

lilmissb - that dress is so cool!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*HaileB *- Girlfriend, you look awesome!!!!!  Great buys at the outlet, too.
*Piggy* - someone call the presses, Piggy is dressed down!!!!  You look so damn chic.  Can't wait to see you in NYC..
*LilMissB* - I need you to go back to the market and send me one of those dresses.  I love the way you've got it wrapped and twisted today, very versatile...  Love you look!
*sumnboutme  - *Spanx???  For what.  Very nice outifit..
* Dreamdoll* - you are a dream, always look forward to seeing what you put together.  Job well done!
*Socalboo* - love it, Boo!

Hope I didn't forget anybody....


----------



## oo_let_me_see

piggy, GREAT outfit!  Casual but chic!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*piggy* I'm almost falling over in shock! You are so casual glam. I almost don't recognise you without HL!!!!  Great outfit BTW and love the graffiti VP's. I love the pose as well. Good to see it in all it's glory!

Thanks *DC*, if you want one I can def get one for you!


----------



## lulabee

lilmissb said:


> Bought this handy wrap thing @ the markets today. It a skirt/dress/whatever you can wear in 100 different ways. This is the short version which is more limited in which ways you can wear it but I was practising this afternoon and I really liked this dress version. I teamed them with my en passants and voila, a CL outfit post!! I know you've all seen my face but I have no makeup on and the flash was a bit horrid!!!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know, forgot about the pricing stickers on my sole! Whoops. ush:


 OMG! I absolutely love this dress!! You are making me miss my En Passants!


----------



## lulabee

lvpiggy said:


> hi all! haven't posted in here in a while, as the majority of my outfits have been going into the HL + CL thread! not that piggy's obsessed or anything, of course . . .
> 
> thought I'd post this outfit, since it's far more casual than the stuff I usually wear these days . . . . it felt so weird traipsing around the city in casual wear, but i wanted to inaugurate my graffitis with an appropriately coordinated outfit!
> 
> flesh fatale foil printed semi-sheer tee, 575 denim and graffiti VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, seen here for the first time ever, the patented piggy pose - FULL LENGTH! hehe


 You look PERFECT!!! There is not one thing wrong with this outfit! Love it!


----------



## surlygirl

*HalieB* - Love your shopping outfit and the dresses you bought while shopping! I'm looking for a yellow belt, may have to stop by BR!
*dreamdoll* - Great outfit! And your Chanel is gorgeous!
*sumnboutme* - The dress looks fantastic on you!
*lilmissb* - That's such a cute dress! You look fab!
*lvpiggy* - Way to rock the graffitis!


----------



## YaYa3

*lilmissb,* it looks like an awesome dress and i love the way you're wearing it.  so pretty!  

*lvpiggy,* i LOVE you in casual wear because even in casual wear you look fabulous!  your graffiti VPs are adorable.


----------



## sumnboutme

thanks *surly* and *DC*!

*lvpiggy*....i love that top with the shoes! tres chic!
*
lilmissb*...those dresses have always intrigued me but i'm too lazy to follow instructions


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *naked*, *lula* (you'll get them back one day!), *surly*, *yaya*! 

*sumn,* I'm lazy too, there are probably only a couple of ways I'll ever wear it to be honest but at least I have the option to do something crazy with it if I want to. If I can remember how to put it together! LOL! For some of the dresses I need the medium or long one.


----------



## noah8077

Nothing special tonight, dinner with friends, my new COH jeans, and my Ron Rons. (these are so comfortable thanks to Chins!)
Side note-----this mirror might need to be moved from DD's bathroom so it'll stay clean!


----------



## ohNina

socalboo said:


> My outfit for today. Dirty mirror, bleh. Camo Pony hair Pigalles.



I love this look.  Is this the red jacket that you were telling me about?  I haven't worn my new red jacket yet, but you are inspiring me.  I love it paired with the striped scarf.  I want to see it from the back with the matching red soles!  That sounds a little perverted...sorry


----------



## lilmissb

Great outfit* noah.* I love seeing CL's being used for everyday wear!


----------



## noah8077

lilmissb said:


> Great outfit* noah.* I love seeing CL's being used for everyday wear!


 
That is mainly how I wear them, thanks!


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, everyone looks fab!!

Here's my outfit for the wedding dinner I had to attend last night...

With my armadillos!


----------



## morfoula

here you are ladies....
for ur viewing pleasure!

tank from nordies
skirt from arden B
bra top underneath ... LOVE! i think its by VCL (?)
declics


----------



## morfoula

dreamdoll said:


> hi ladies, everyone looks fab!!
> 
> Here's my outfit for the wedding dinner i had to attend last night...
> 
> With my armadillos!



gorgeous


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks *morfoula*! You look gorgeous too 



morfoula said:


> here you are ladies....
> for ur viewing pleasure!
> 
> tank from nordies
> skirt from arden B
> bra top underneath ... LOVE! i think its by VCL (?)
> declics


----------



## HalieB

Dinner and Movie with Sister and friends....DF calls this my Leprechaun Sailor Outfit....I told him to bite me.
So this is me in Jeans....a rare thing.....I mean Rare


----------



## jancedtif

You look great Halie!  Love the pink  (Yoyo's?)!  I'm still trying to learn the different CL's.


----------



## sumnboutme

HOT HOT HOT *morfoula*!  LOVE the hair!


----------



## Stinas

Everyone looks sooo great!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow wee girlies!

*Dreamy* said in the HL thread but you are looking good!

*morfoula,* you always hit it! I don't know how you go out in winter like that!!! Kudos to you.


----------



## javaboo

Love the outfits everyone!

*lil*: I'm really liking your FB picture by the way and the one you posted.

*lv*: I love the combo its perfect with your HG VP.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks* java!!*  That what happens when you're bored and trying to cull clothes. Clearly!!!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Noah, lilmiss, halie, socal and dreamdoll* you all look amazing! ! !  Great outfits! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*sumn* I love the dress.  You look great!


----------



## Odalysb2006

dreamdoll said:


> Hi ladies, everyone looks fab!!
> 
> Here's my outfit for the wedding dinner I had to attend last night...
> 
> With my armadillos!


  STUNNING! ! ! !


----------



## Odalysb2006

*morfoula* you look great! ! !


----------



## floridasun8

Halie...you look great in jeans!  Love the pink shoes too.

Morfoula..gorgeous

Dreamdoll....very nice...love the HL!


I tried to take photos of my outfit last night, but between the darkness of the room and the fact I can never get a good photo with my iphone and my mirror, it never came out, but I was wearing dark Joe's jeans, a black sweater that is open to the bottom of my back in the back and my Desirs.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

gorgeous outfits ladies!!


----------



## surlygirl

*dreamdoll* - gorgeous!
*morfoula* - you always look fantastic!
*Halie* - you look great in jeans, too!


----------



## archygirl

*lv*- even when you are casually dressed you look classy!
*socal*- LOVE the red jacket and striped scarf--will have to borrow that look. 
*Morfoula*- hot mama!
*noah*- lovely, as always!
Hope I did not miss anyone....


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks ladies for all the compliments!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hi ladies! It's been a long while since I lurked and posted here (LOL) and you ladies are looking really hot, especially with CLs!  Today I took my sunshine yellow Simple Pumps out!


----------



## Odalysb2006

*Ladydeluxe* love the outfit.  Love the shoes! ! !  U look great! ! !


----------



## annaspanna33

ladydeluxe said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a long while since I lurked and posted here (LOL) and you ladies are looking really hot, especially with CLs!  Today I took my sunshine yellow Simple Pumps out!



Perfection!! So effortlessly chic. LOVE the blazer - and the shoes of course!!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* you dress just like i like to dress, except that you always look adorable!  i always love your outfits with your CLs.  just perfect every single time.  

*dreamdoll,* every single piece of your outfit is TDF!  

*morfoula,* HOT!  HOT!  HOT!  as always!  

*halie,* you look AWESOME in jeans.  

*ladydeluxe,* love the whole outfit and the yellow simples are just beautiful with it.


----------



## IslandSpice

morfoula said:


> here you are ladies....
> for ur viewing pleasure!
> 
> tank from nordies
> skirt from arden B
> bra top underneath ... LOVE! i think its by VCL (?)
> declics


 
You look great, Morfoula!! ...and what diet are you on?!?! You look like you've lost a lot of weight! Simply marvelous!!


----------



## babypie

vuittonamour said:


> haha here's a funny pic of me and my friend. she was so excited to see my louboutins that she like dropped to the ground and started petting them. haha it was so funny. anyway they are my purple suede declics



Gorgeous!  Where is the top from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Odalys*!

*ladydeluxe* you are looking great! Love the dress.


----------



## cfellis522

We went shopping at North Park Ctr here in Dallas over the weekend. Had some fun. I was originally wearing just a black tee from Harrods London, but I was too cold, so we swung into Ann Taylor and picked up this trench for $39 on sale.  My husband is trained to take pics! Sorry for the cell phone pictures...

Harrods Black Bling tee
Ann Taylor Pink Trench
J Brand Skinnies
CL Bourge


Hanging out at Lancome...





Getting primped on (You can see my lil one in the mirror...)





Close up





Watching turtles and ducks at the pond outside Stuart Weitzman...





You can never get your kids to smile when you want them too (Outside Neiman Marcus)...





Hope you guys have a great day!!!

Cara


----------



## meggyg8r

Great pics, Cara!!!!!  Your boys are SO adorable!!!


----------



## girliegirl

Cara....such a chic mommy! I love those boots!


----------



## Alice1979

*Cara*, you look gorgeous with your outfit and of course with your Bourge boots.


----------



## dreamdoll

*Cara*, I LOVE your boots!! Very stylish!


----------



## willwork4shoes

I've been training someone at work and have not been able to comment, so I'm working my way backwards

Cfellis, love the boots, they're gorgoeous.  So are you and your beautiful kids!
Morfoula, great hair, hot damn, sexy pose for sexy shoes!
Dreamdoll, love the bag, love the dress, love the shoes, love it all!
Ladydeluxe, what a fun color.  Great way to make outfits pop.  They look great!
Lvpiggy, those graffitis are awesome on you.  What great poses!
Lilmissb, cute dress!
Socalboo & Noah, both chic outfits in understated ways, love.
HalieB, love all the outfits, great choices.
Sumn, hot hot hot~


----------



## surlygirl

*Cara* - You look fabulous! Such a stylish, chic mom! Your sons are adorable! I love the bourge boots so much. Should have bought them when I had the chance! Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## legaldiva

*Cara*--what a FAB family day!!!


----------



## hlfinn

you guys all look amazing! i love these pics. you're all such an inspiration! esp the way you all pair colors.

cara- i LOVE the north park mall! eek! i wish I could go. half my family is in dallas and i always make them go there.  you look amazing! love love love the boots.

halie- love bthe outfit- esp the green striped top.  and i love it with the pink. so cute.

morfoula- love the pink shoes with the dress! 

lady- the yellow is stunning! love the jacket too!

noah- adorable casual look. my mirror is never clean and i don't even have a child!



i'm forgetting like everyone. sorry.


----------



## YaYa3

*cara,* such awesome pics of you, your bourge boots, AND your adorable sons.  my daughter was visiting dallas this weekend and was right where you're standing!  you could have seen her and not even known it!  thanks for sharing your wonderful pics.


----------



## noah8077

Here are my new jeans to match my new shoes!


----------



## YaYa3

*noah,* i LOVE those jeans!  and of course, your new, signed shoes just add to the absolute perfection of your outfit.  you're such a cutie, you are!


----------



## cfellis522

Everyone! Thanks for the compliments!  My boys mean everything to me!  

Yaya and Hlfinn,  We are going to have to coordinate a TX/OK meetup.  It would be fun to get a bunch of us together, even if it is just for a Girls Night Out!  

Noah, Love your jeans!  I looked at a similar pair this weekend...  

Cara


----------



## lilmissb

*Cara *you are really well put together and your boys are cute! I admire you being in boots and being able to carry your son! Love the boots and that pink trench for $39??? Wow!

Thanks* willwork4shoes!

noah* love those declics! Now you have two pairs!!! I think the jeans are gorgeous too


----------



## rdgldy

ladies, you look wonderful.
Noah-I love how the jean pockets go so well with your beautiful new shoes!


----------



## meggyg8r

noah... TDF!!!!!!!!


----------



## archygirl

noah8077 said:


> here are my new jeans to match my new shoes!


 
nice!


----------



## legaldiva

*Noah*--what brand jeans are those?  Love them!

*Cara*--I saw that trench at Ann Taylor at lunch today ... it looks so bright and perfect for spring!  Hmmm ... maybe I need to head back to Ann Taylor!


----------



## noah8077

Legal, they are Antik, bought them from RueLaLa a few weeks ago.

Thank you all for the compliments!


----------



## lulabee

*cara*, you look beautiful and your boys are adorable!
*noah*, those jeans are hotttt!!


----------



## archygirl

On my way out to Pub for drinks and dinner. Wearing:

INC top
April Cornell skirt
Louis Vuitton denim jacket (not shown, too warm in house now)
CL brigitte trash espadrilles


----------



## willwork4shoes

Archygirl, you look so summery.  I'm dying in New England to wear something even remotely spring-ish, as of today, we're still getting snow!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Archy so casual chic! Love the espadrilles.


----------



## savvysgirl

Gorgeous *archy*!


----------



## lulabee

So cute *archy*!!!


----------



## Marisa783

opps wrong thread


----------



## Alice1979

*Noah*, love your new jeans. You look fabulous. Nice pose too.


----------



## archygirl

Thanks *will, lula, savy and lilmiss*! it was 81 and sunny here today, so perfect for summer-wear, even though it is a bit early for summer...


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*archy*  i love the outfit!! so cute!


*noah* you are KILLING ME with those declics!


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> Here are my new jeans to match my new shoes!



Hello!  I believe you borrowed my shoes!   
I .....need......money........


----------



## noah8077

June we've missed you!!!!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

noah8077 said:


> June we've missed you!!!!!!


----------



## YaYa3

*archy,* you look perfect for that warm SC weather!  

good to see you here again, *June!*  i saw the very shoes in your avatar when i was in dallas and thought to myself, 'look!  there's june's shoes!!'


----------



## lilmissb

_*JUNE!!!*_ Where have you been???


----------



## socalboo

*Halie* ~You have such an awesome dress collection! I really like the first one with your pink Yoyos! I love your jeans outfit, pink & green are good together also.

*lilmiss* ~I love the colors on your wrap dress, it looks so cute the way you have it. Gorgeous!

*lv* ~You make casual look glam! How do you do it girl?

*noah* ~I love how you layer your tops, you're so cute! Your jeans are fab and they're the perfect length to show off your sexy Ron Rons. ...and there's your gorgeous matching jeans, how perfect are those?! I see DD got to the mirror again! 

*ohNina* ~Hey girl! Yes it is the jacket! I'll see what I can do about a rear view pic lol. Where's your jacket, I wanna see!

*dreamdoll* ~Hot! What more can I say?

*morfoula* ~You are so sassy, your hair looks great!

*ladyluxe* ~That's a great look, the all black really lets that yellow make a statement. Nice!

*cara* ~Your boys are little sweetie pies! Cute!

*archy* ~I really like your summery outfit, it looks so pretty on you! The trash espadrilles are fun.

Yay! *June* is back!


----------



## klng

*lilmissb:*  OMG, this is such a cute photo!  rock those CLs!




lilmissb said:


> Supre jumpsuit (big fan of jumpsuits!)
> CL Pin-ups


----------



## klng

Nicole Miller dress + Yoyospina leopard artyhat:


----------



## lilmissb

Aww thank *socal* & *k1ng!!!* 

Talk about rocking those CL's* k1ng!!!* Love that dress, esp the colour! You are gorgeous no matter if it's Nicole Miller or HL


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilmissb* - I LOVE your pic!! And your pin-ups too!

*K1ng* - looking fab!!

*noah* - I LOVE those declics!!!


----------



## klng

Thanks, *lilmissb* and *dreamdoll*!

Here's another CL outfit  

_shoes: No Prive, 120 mm_
_dress: BCBG Max Azria_


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ lol GORGEOUS dress but where are the shoes!!!!


----------



## klng

meggyg8r said:


> ^^ lol GORGEOUS dress but where are the shoes!!!!



 You can't see them because I'm a shorty and the dress is so long.  haha.


----------



## Swanky

You look great Cara!  I need to meet you there!






 My kids love playing on those little slopes too!


----------



## dreamdoll

*KIng* - gorgeous dress!


----------



## socalboo

*kling* ~Your dresses are so pretty. I love the second one!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *dreamdoll!* 

*k1ng* that dress is stunning, love how it's floor length!


----------



## klng

Thanks, *Meggy, dreamdoll, socalboo,* and *lilmissb*!  You ladies are so sweet.


----------



## lulabee

My new J Brands with my Laponos


----------



## rilokiley

*lula*- hot mama!


----------



## jancedtif

Everyone looks so fantastic!  Work it Lula!


----------



## morfoula

thanks everyone 
you are all so sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## legaldiva

- White with blue accents button down;
- Fawn brown RL sweater (around shoulders);
- H&M wide belt;
- F Carriere side slit pencil skirt;
- Butterscotch decollete zeppas.

I wore this to work last week.  Don't I look preppy now?  LOL


----------



## lilgooseberry

*cara-*love the outfit the trench is so cute, but ur boys are cuter! 
*noah*- great jeans they go perfectly with ur yummy signed loubs =D
*arcy*-cute outfit! so spring summer! so jealous...
*k1ng*-ooohhhh gorgeous dresses!
*lula*-  those jeans look sooo sooo good on u!!
*legaldiva*- o i like that shirt! but then again i love all ur outfits =D


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Great outfits! Lula those J BRANDS!!!!


----------



## Zophie

*Cara*, I love your outfit and your boys are too cute!  Your jeans look so good tucked in.  I didn't think I could get jeans into my boots but maybe if they stretch just a little I could.

*noah*, love the jeans!  What kind are they?

*archygirl*, those espadrilles are so cute.  I need to get some CL espadrilles because they always look so good on everyone.

*klng*, both of your dresses are fab (even if the CLs don't show in the last pic) 

*lulubee*, I'm so loving those jeans!  I need to go jeans shopping.  Last time I went it was totally frustrating because nothing looked right so I need some courage to try again.

*legaldiva*, you look so cute.  I like the sweater around your neck.


----------



## lilmissb

*lula*, already said but you are rocking it woman!

*legal* wow, great outfit! I bet you were the most stylish woman at work!!!


----------



## girliegirl

Trying to bring on summer in my white pants


----------



## lilmissb

*girliegirl* nice! I love white pants.


----------



## hlfinn

girliegirl- yay for spring! bring it on! lady grants right?

legal- so preppy and cute! love it!


----------



## girliegirl

hlfinn said:


> girliegirl- yay for spring! bring it on! lady grants right?
> 
> legal- so preppy and cute! love it!



Yep! They are great.


----------



## dreamdoll

*girliegirl *- Great outfit!! 

*legal* - looking fab as always!!


----------



## lulabee

*rilo, lilgoose,naked, zophie & lilmiss*! Thanks! I'm glad you all like them...I'm already looking for another pair in a different wash!


----------



## willwork4shoes

Lulabee, those jeans are fabulous and look great with the Lopanos!
Legal, that's a great preppy look.
Girlie, I pulled out my white pants last week for the same reason, to motivate warmth to my area  I love your hair too BTW.
K1ng, you look just like a princess in both of those dresses.  You look like you should be going to the ball in a glass carriage!


----------



## willwork4shoes

noah8077 said:


> Here are my new jeans to match my new shoes!


 
Noah, this is PERFECT  I am love love loving this!


----------



## noah8077

Thanks willwork!

Legal-the jeans are Antik (I bought them from RueLaLa)


----------



## Marisa783

^noah, how do you get a rue la la membership?


----------



## noah8077

I was invited by a friend a while back.  I thought there was a thread somewhere in the Deals section about how to get one.


----------



## HalieB

Cara....love the COLOR!

A better picture of my BR Gray Dress with my _Purple Peniche Patent Loafer CL_


----------



## girliegirl

Pretty color combo, Halie. I always love your dresses!


----------



## legaldiva

*lilgooseberry, zophis, lilmissb, hlfinn, dreamdoll, & willwork4shoes--*THANK YOU!  I've been slacking in my photo taking lately because my outfits have been a little uninspired.

I needed a little pick me up today ... you kind ladies did the trick, once again!!!


----------



## klng

*lilgooseberry, Zophie, willwork4shoes:*  Thanks!


----------



## lilmissb

*Halie* I love that dress. I love wrap dresses and peniches!


----------



## rdgldy

Marisa783 said:


> ^noah, how do you get a rue la la membership?


PM me-I'll invite you.


----------



## melialuvs2shop

lulabee said:


> My new J Brands with my Laponos


 
so new, they still have the tags on!!!    they look great on you!!!  lovin the laponos!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

legaldiva said:


> - White with blue accents button down;
> - Fawn brown RL sweater (around shoulders);
> - H&M wide belt;
> - F Carriere side slit pencil skirt;
> - Butterscotch decollete zeppas.
> 
> I wore this to work last week. Don't I look preppy now? LOL


 
you look like one fierce legal diva!!!


----------



## Marisa783

rdgldy said:


> PM me-I'll invite you.




thanks for the offer but i was actually able to find an invite through google


----------



## rdgldy

ok


----------



## surlygirl

*legaldiva* - Love it! Very well put together!
*girliegirl* - So cute! Love your hairstyle, too!
*HalieB* - As always, another great dress! Another great pair of CLs! Fantastic!


----------



## rilokiley

*legaldiva*- you look great as always


----------



## cfellis522

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You look great Cara! I need to meet you there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids love playing on those little slopes too!


 
Swanky,  We can meet there anytime.  I love the chance to get out of the house and hang out with others.  Especially if they have kiddos of their own and they can play together while we chat or shop!    Cara


----------



## cfellis522

lulabee said:


> My new J Brands with my Laponos


 
Lula,

I love those J Brands!  THats what I wore this wekend tucked into my boots!  I find the at Off 5th all the time in different washes (if there is one near you...)

Cara


----------



## willwork4shoes

HalieB, love those two colors together, great choice


----------



## b00mbaka

My Trina Turk african print dress & brown minibouts:


----------



## Marisa783

you look great Boom! those minibouts look perfect with your skin!


----------



## b00mbaka

Free People Sweater & Forever21 skirt (can't see my shirt but it's american apparel) with graffiti clichy's:


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Marisa!


----------



## surlygirl

Love both outfits, *b00m*! Your plaid coat is the cutest! And tell your friend that I am loving the short sleeve leather jacket, too!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Surly! She said that she got it super cheap from wilson's leather. I didn't know that they were going out of business! I would have racked up on cute skirts and jackets


----------



## jancedtif

Hey B00M you look great!.  What color are your minibouts?


----------



## rilokiley

wow *b00m*, you look amazing!!  I love your first outfit- the dress looks great on you, and the Minibouts make your legs look super long.  and I love the graffiti's in your second outfit


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks jan & rilo!!! The minibouts are taupe and I guess they are my "nude"


----------



## *Lo

Cute outfits Boom! and you have a great figure!


----------



## jancedtif

b00mbaka said:


> Thanks jan & rilo!!! The minibouts are taupe and I guess they are my "nude"


 
Thanks again B00m.  We are about the same complexion, and I've been trying to find "my" nude too!  Gotta give them a try.


----------



## legaldiva

b00m--you are so fab!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks *Lo & legaldiva! Jan, you should really try them! The red sole really "pops" against that brown


----------



## sara999

with my dream shoes


----------



## meggyg8r

*b00m* great outfits!!  I love how well the taupe goes with your skin tone!

*sara* your UHGs look FAB!!! the whole outfit looks lovely!


----------



## lilmissjenna

*boom*, i love both outfits but especially the minibouts with the trina turk dress!

*sara*, those shoes are amazing!!


----------



## karwood

*boom: *Love your outfits!!!
*sara: *I love your UHG!! And you look fabulous in your outfit.


----------



## surlygirl

*sara* - so chic! love the no barres on you!


----------



## sara999

the best part is that i bought the sweater on clearance at old navy for $9.99 and i love love love it!

thanks guys, i'm not too frequent with the outfit pictures but everyone always looks so lovely


----------



## sumnboutme

*b00m*:  love the Trina Turk dress on you!!
*sara*: those shoes are amazing!!


----------



## meggyg8r

sara999 said:


> the best part is that i bought the sweater on clearance at old navy for $9.99 and i love love love it!
> 
> thanks guys, i'm not too frequent with the outfit pictures but everyone always looks so lovely


 
Those are the best kinds of purchases!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Meggy, lilmiss, Karwood, & sumn! Yay!!!

Sara is back! Luv the no barres


----------



## envyme

You look FANTASTIC!! Everytime I see your user name, I think of the song:_"boom I got your boyfriend, I got your man"_. LOL ** I hope i'm not "dating" myself**



b00mbaka said:


> My Trina Turk african print dress & brown minibouts:


----------



## willwork4shoes

Wow...Boom, you are hot hot hot!!!  Love the shoes, love the bag, love the dress, love the coat.  And then I see your second pic, and those Clichy's!!!!!  I love both looks!

Sara, those shoes are fantastic!  Utterly fantastic!!!


----------



## fmd914

boom - I said it before and I say it again "Girl you have F-U-N!!!" I am moving back to DC just to party with you!!!!!!!!  Love all of the outfit pics but love your spirit more!

Sara - great to see you and wonderful to see you in your dream shoes!  Thanks for the post!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks envyme, willwork, & fmd!!!! You gals are the best! 



envyme said:


> You look FANTASTIC!! Everytime I see your user name, I think of the song:_"boom I got your boyfriend, I got your man"_. LOL ** I hope i'm not "dating" myself**


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmEpgnRGZTI

LMAO! I had to watch that video again just for you!


----------



## candyny

Boom, The outfit is really pretty and I'm loving that great coat.  Great legs, I might add!!!


----------



## sara999

i am not even really into loubies right now, i'm just so happy with what i have, esp after getting the no barres...i'm just happy and set!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks candyny!


----------



## Cerina

sara, those shoes are hot love your outfit, very classic!
b00mbaka, that dress is stunning, and love the shoes! Great outfit


----------



## lilmissb

*b00m* wow! You are rocking it hard in your outfits! I love the minibouts how they look nude on you and rilo is right they make your legs look endless. I really love that dress.

*SARA!!! *You're back.    Love your no barres! That outfit is fantastic!


----------



## sara999

i'm a little back. trying to trust in the slimming powers of black!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Cerina & lilmissb!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Awwww look @ my valentine looking SMOKING HOT!  I can't wait to hang out with you again!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

I can't wait to hang out with *you*, valentine!!! LOL


----------



## surlygirl

*b00m* is the bomb!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*B00m* - girl I know you were causing all kinds of traffic jams in your CLs!!!  You look great, love the way you mix it up!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Surly & DC! Ya'll are too funny


----------



## DC-Cutie

*B00m* - I propose that us DC Girls turn the city upside down before you leave.  They've never seen so many red soles in one place, do you think the men will be able to handle us?  *Surly, Misty and IslandSpice* - where ya'll at?


----------



## socalboo

lula ~Your J Brands look hot on you, you tiny little thing!
*legal* ~I love how you put outfits together, looking great! I like your wide belt!
*girliegirl* ~You look so cute!
*noah* ~I know I already said this, but I just love how your jeans match your Declics! *Ruelala* has the best stuff!
*Halie* ~Love the purple with the grey, another fabulous dress!
*b00m* ~Both outfits are so cute! I love the coat and purple looks great on you!
*sara* ~Yay! Your UHGs! You look beautiful! I love your hair today, it looks wavy.


----------



## b00mbaka

Paint the town red? Umm.... HELL YEAH! I'm so down!

Thanks socalboo! Purple is my favorite color and I wear it VERY often


----------



## Stinas

Great outfits ladies!!


----------



## rdgldy

*boom, sara*-both of you look amazing!!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Hi ladies, everyone looks fab!!


----------



## melzy

boom you and your minibouts look fabulous!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Everyone looks great, this is the best thread of all time


----------



## HalieB

b00mbaka said:


> My Trina Turk african print dress & brown minibouts:


 

What a fantastic Coat......I must have it!


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

b00mbaka said:


> Free People Sweater & Forever21 skirt (can't see my shirt but it's american apparel) with graffiti clichy's:


 

You Look GREAT.  LOVE the shoes.  The other outfit is awesome also.


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

lvpiggy said:


> hi all! haven't posted in here in a while, as the majority of my outfits have been going into the HL + CL thread! not that piggy's obsessed or anything, of course . . .
> 
> thought I'd post this outfit, since it's far more casual than the stuff I usually wear these days . . . . it felt so weird traipsing around the city in casual wear, but i wanted to inaugurate my graffitis with an appropriately coordinated outfit!
> 
> flesh fatale foil printed semi-sheer tee, 575 denim and graffiti VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, seen here for the first time ever, the patented piggy pose - FULL LENGTH! hehe


 

Love how you coordinated the tee with you shoes.  This is really a cute and fun look.


----------



## YaYa3

*boom, girl!*  as usual, you're rockin' those CLs with your outfits.  you're smoking hot!


----------



## sara999

b00m is rocking her clothes, mine are just boring work ones!

today i'm wearing my red eel decolletes








yeah my hair is wavy/curly when i'm too lazy to straighten it!

lvpiggy you look amazing as always


----------



## Designerbagcarrier

sara999 said:


> b00m is rocking her clothes, mine are just boring work ones!
> 
> today i'm wearing my red eel decolletes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah my hair is wavy/curly when i'm too lazy to straighten it!
> 
> lvpiggy you look amazing as always


 
Sara,

You look great.  I LOVE the all black with the POP of red.


----------



## so-phisticated

great thread.. first time i look through it.. i'll contribute!

White New Simples, Topshop Bolero, Chanel Necklace, my own brand's bracelets, (forgot where the dress is from), mothers vintage Dior clutch..


----------



## YaYa3

*sara,* you look AWESOME!  i love those red eel decolletes, especially with the black outfit.  they really show beautifully.  AND i LOVE your new avatar.  

*so,* love those white new simples.


----------



## lvpiggy

b00mbaka said:


> Free People Sweater & Forever21 skirt (can't see my shirt but it's american apparel) with graffiti clichy's:


 


want!  said the piggy!


----------



## lvpiggy

sara999 said:


> with my dream shoes


 

 you got them!!!!!!!!!! congrats!!!  i hadn't heard about that yet!  they look awesome one you! :okay:


----------



## legaldiva

*b00m*--you look so fab, but where did your friend get that super hot s/s leather blazer?!  I have to have it!!!!


----------



## legaldiva

*Sara*--you are one sexy librarian!!!!  I love the red eel decos with that antique necklace (I can see it peeking out & I remember it from teh chat thread)


----------



## lvpiggy

*nakedmosher2of3, oo_let_me_see, lulabee, surlygirl, YaYa3, sumnboutme, javaboo, archygirl, willwork4shoes, Designerbagcarrier* - THANK YOU!!! i've totally been lazy to post after my stuff got stolen, but i'm finally getting close to replacing everything, and i can't wait to get back to being more active on tpf again!! 

*DC* - i know!!!!! i'm so psyched! hurrah!!

*lilmissb* - tehehe . . . that seems to be a common reaction when i show up in casual wear  hehe i should know! the whole day i would catch sight of myself in store windows and such and not realize it was me, at first (>(oo)<)`

*socalboo* - it's the CLs, naturally! how can any piggy *not* be glam while wearing them?


----------



## sara999

YaYa3 said:


> AND i LOVE your new avatar.


thank you yaya! it's an antique pearl set i inherited from my dad


piggy i got them back in november! aren't they amazing


----------



## savvysgirl

*Sara*, you look great in both piccies. You look like you've lost loads of weight. 

*B00m*, your so classy & stylish. Love your piccies!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

savvysgirl said:


> You look fab *Sara* .. in this pic and the other. You look like you've lost loads of weight!


 
I was just going to say that same thing! you look great sara!


----------



## surlygirl

legaldiva said:


> *b00m*--you look so fab, but where did your friend get that super hot s/s leather blazer?! I have to have it!!!!


 
I asked about that jacket, too! *b00m* said that her friend got it from Wilsons during the going out of business sale. I would love to find one or something similar!


----------



## mistyknightwin

DC-Cutie said:


> *B00m* - girl I know you were causing all kinds of traffic jams in your CLs!!! You look great, love the way you mix it up!


Girl you know I am down and don't have any trouble driving to you guys!!


----------



## lvpiggy

went to the opening night gala for the SF Asian American Film Festival yesterday with *luxlover*!!

hehehe . . . . we found out we had both been planning to wear our red glittart NP's, but in the end we both chose other pairs instead  

here's the full outfit (also posted in HL + CL!)

roberto cavalli stretch silk & lace dress
herve leger cashmere shrug
chanel ultimate soft foldover
christian louboutin silver greasepaint numero prives







here's another shot without the shrug . . . . love love love this cavalli dress, but i rarely dare to wear it anywhere b/c i'm always afriad the lace or silk will get snagged and ruined . . . . standing around at a reception in a museum was the perfect time to bust it out!


----------



## legaldiva

lvpiggy--you look like a supermodel!!!!


----------



## HalieB

lvPiggy....love the dress.


----------



## Kamilla850

LVpiggy - you look stunning...as always.


----------



## YaYa3

*lvpiggy,* could you _BE_ any cuter??  uh ... NO!


----------



## HalieB

Not sure if this is a Winner or not. I think maybe after 10-15 more lbs.

My New Marc Jacobs with Pink Yoyos


----------



## legaldiva

^ I love it!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks *melzy, HalieB *(I  that jacket too! Unfortunately I can't remember the name of the store I bought it from 2/3 yrs ago), *Designerbag, yaya, sara, lvpiggy *( ur film festival outfit), *legaldiva *(yep, as surly said, it's from wilson's leather), *& savvysgirl*!!!


----------



## lilmissb

*lv* I'll say it again you rock it girl, fantastic! Hehehehehe, I love seeing you dressed up but it's great to see you dressed casual too as then I think you may be a real person, not just some designer goddess that I must look up to and be inspired by!!! 

*sara* LOVE the eel, you're looking good! Glad you kept those ones.

*so-phisticated* that oufit is glam! Did you say your own brand of bracelets? Can I have a closer look? And what is your brand name and what's your website if you have one?

*halie* that's goes so well! Love it love it love it!!!!


----------



## so-phisticated

lilmissb said:


> *lv* I'll say it again you rock it girl, fantastic! Hehehehehe, I love seeing you dressed up but it's great to see you dressed casual too as then I think you may be a real person, not just some designer goddess that I must look up to and be inspired by!!!
> 
> *sara* LOVE the eel, you're looking good! Glad you kept those ones.
> 
> *so-phisticated* that oufit is glam! Did you say your own brand of bracelets? Can I have a closer look? And what is your brand name and what's your website if you have one?
> 
> *halie* that's goes so well! Love it love it love it!!!!



aww thank you so much!! 

actually it's a clothing line.. don't want to advertise since i'm not sure of the rules but i will pm you the website right now!!

and thanks yaya!!


----------



## socalboo

*sara* ~You look fab...again! Love the red with all black, hot! Lucky, pretty hair straight and wavy on a lazy day even!

*so* ~Nice outfit, love the ruffles!

*lv* ~Stunning, that dress looks beautiful on you!

*Halie* ~I love it! The print looks like it's glowing and the pink Yoyos are perfect!


----------



## dreamdoll

*LVpiggy* - Love the dress and the CLs too!!


----------



## IslandSpice

HalieB said:


> Not sure if this is a Winner or not. I think maybe after 10-15 more lbs.
> 
> My New Marc Jacobs with Pink Yoyos


 
You look beautiful! You don't need to lose any more weight to look great! I am guilty of being self-conscious about photos as well, but rest assured you look FANTASTIC!


----------



## IslandSpice

DC-Cutie said:


> *B00m* - I propose that us DC Girls turn the city upside down before you leave. They've never seen so many red soles in one place, do you think the men will be able to handle us? *Surly, Misty and IslandSpice* - where ya'll at?


 

I'm down!! Date, time, and place, and I'm there, *DC*!


----------



## IslandSpice

B00m, Cara, Sara, and Piggy...HOT, HOT, HOT! Love your outifts!


----------



## Swanky

Closing/archiving due to length.


----------

